# Larry OG vs. Tahoe OG in Dual Monster Plant System (2nd Scrog)



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

So I was hanging around outside my apartment when I saw this tall, shadowy figure approaching. He was holding a box and had a friendly way about him.

But when I invited him in, he warned that a mix of two different OG's was the only way to get the best cuts available at the time. One is the lovely Tahoe we already know so well, but ladies and germinators, say hello to Larry OG? WTF?





At first glance this thing dwarfs her Tahoe sister. But if you look carefully, you'll see that the leaves on each cut are of pretty comparable size. This means I can equalize their difference in size through effective training (or that's the theory anyway).






And now to the difference in strains. It's anyone's guess at this point if I'll succeed. But Cheeze wanted to make this harder for me and more interesting for all of you.

I'm not sure how well I'll do with two types in one tub, but if they're closely related sisters as Cheeze assured, it should be okay. I'll say one thing, the health of these beauties is through the roof. 





You've really outdone yourself, Cheezeman.

Once again, big shout out to 323Cheezy. If you run out of that Tahoe I gave you, you know where to find me.





And look at that. Larry perking up already... Even after you did your best to kill them on the way over here. Lol. Oh, and btw, no three bladed leaf nonsense this time. Prolly a stronger pheno... prolly result in larger plants... prolly result in greater yield. Yeah.

So we're off to the races again... without so much as taking a breath! Yeah!

Tahoe, Larry OG 
1000w
4x2
AN Sensi

Do it!





And no, my model isn't really high. I just caught her in the right moment. Lol.

Edit:
And you guys aren't so bad yourself, Progressive Options. I'll do you guys proud (again).


----------



## lordjin (Jan 2, 2012)

Your shit is getting me high, man. Respect.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 2, 2012)

subbed for this one for sure... keep it up jin


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> subbed for this one for sure... keep it up jin


Thank you, Jojo. Perhaps if you have a moment, you can share in one of my favorite old Urban Grower videos. Unlike Lance, I can say to Nemo that I don't need the pre-packaged mix. I mix nutes by sense of smell alone... Now I know the AN haters are still out there, but I'm becoming a believer.
[video=youtube;asD01GI_cL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asD01GI_cL4&amp;feature=rellist&amp;playnext=1&amp;lis t=PLC1C53302E77AE3C8[/video]
I love the way he gives you a run-down of all the things Lance is doing wrong after the fact. Lol. The main thing Lance is doing wrong is "leeching" imo.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

I know I am. Let's get the year started off right, shall we?


----------



## dumdedum (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice setup!


----------



## dirk d (Jan 3, 2012)

looking good jin. good luck on the new journal bro. im sub'd.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Okay, I'm back at the office for the first time in 2012.

Doesn't feel too bad, but the wake and bake I hit this morning might be helping a little. Man, this Tahoe is rocking my world. This is the first time I'm smokiing it during a regular work day, so I have a much clearer comparison with the shop weed I was smoking prior to holiday break. While the shop weed was giving me wicked wake and bakes, it felt like a fucking adventure getting to work this morning. Yeah. Whew! I made it to my office, tho... and am ready for the New Year... or as ready as I'm ever gonna be I guess.

So what's your New Year's resolution? Even if you say "I don't have a resolution..." you've resolved to not have a resolution. I think we all create little mental goals for ourselves at this time of year. Mine is to keep growing great weed and to launch a website. What do you got planned?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 3, 2012)

Your fucked....
That larry is gonna crush that tahoe...lol....

I have to say the tahoe is supper dank... i know good og when i get it..
U cant get stuff like that at random shops ... its hard to find great og at good price....
The stuff just reeks of fuel and the flaor is top notch og to say the least ....
and thats all you really wanted right.... ????

Well there you have it....good luck on outdoing your last ..unfortunately...it doesnt get much better than that ....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

dumdedum said:


> Nice setup!


Thank ya kindly.



dirk d said:


> looking good jin. good luck on the new journal bro. im sub'd.


It wouldn't be a journal without your dark presence. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Your fucked....
> That larry is gonna crush that tahoe...lol....
> 
> I have to say the tahoe is supper dank... i know good og when i get it..
> ...


Yeah, I feel a lot more relaxed going into this one since I have the experience of the last grow under my belt. Well, even if I can't get it to come out any better in quality, I can always work on increasing yield. That'll be my focus this time now that I know what to expect.


----------



## ejbarraza (Jan 3, 2012)

I may lurk in the shadows but i'm always going to be watching Jin....TOTALLY SUBBED!!!


----------



## 400aZip (Jan 3, 2012)

in for teh dank


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

ejbarraza said:


> I may lurk in the shadows but i'm always going to be watching Jin....TOTALLY SUBBED!!!


Peace!



400aZip said:


> in for teh dank


Yes, yes... welcome. Enjoy the sights.


----------



## 400aZip (Jan 3, 2012)

I only caught on to your latest grow near the end and I was silent but my mind was blow. Im still pretty new to this so im like a sponge and your threads are full of good info backed by experience. definitely in for the ride from the start this time


----------



## frotastic (Jan 3, 2012)

Jin you are a madman!! And also my hero 

So excited to see that you're restarting again

Can't wait to see how the larry turns out - I grew out a clone that was labelled at a club as larry but I never really thought it was the real thing, so I can't wait to see what yours looks like!

And I subscribed (never did that before!), so I'll be around and less hidden than for your tahoe grow


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

400aZip said:


> I only caught on to your latest grow near the end and I was silent but my mind was blow. Im still pretty new to this so im like a sponge and your threads are full of good info backed by experience. definitely in for the ride from the start this time


If I can help someone avoid any of the dozens of fuckups I've experienced in the past, then my work is done.

Much thanks, I'll try to make it a good one.



frotastic said:


> Jin you are a madman!! And also my hero
> 
> So excited to see that you're restarting again
> 
> ...


Yes, I am mentally unstable. Thanks for noticing.

Less hidden, huh? Yikes. Just don't go around exposing yourself. Lol.

Edit: On second thought, go ahead and expose yourself... why the hell not?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 3, 2012)

Should be some good shit, I have some SFV vegging right now in 4 x2 same area as you, gotta love Socal.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 3, 2012)

Lookin damn good bro....


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Sub'd jin


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Jin. Happy New Year. What better way to start the new year with a new journal and a new grow. Your journals are really fun to read. Like a picture book with fun stories and discriptions full of personality and postive energy . I wish you the very best for the new year and outstanding mouthwatering garden grow.
im going to try to post that picture again somehow. you are going to love it. you must see this one. take it easy. amber.. lets see if this link works.
http://www.cannacare.org/bulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=5214&d=1325438485
yeah i think it does, so im up against this picture..lmao. all i got is some big buds with bob marley in the background smoking a big spliff. is bob cuter then her? i think so.lol.im ahead of her by 3 votes.lol.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2012)

i prefer the fuely funk of the tahoe to the lemonyness of the larry


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Jin. Happy New Year. What better way to start the new year with a new journal and a new grow. Your journals are really fun to read. Like a picture book with fun stories and discriptions full of personality and postive energy . I wish you the very best for the new year and outstanding mouthwatering garden grow.
> im going to try to post that picture again somehow. you are going to love it. you must see this one. take it easy. amber.. lets see if this link works.
> http://www.cannacare.org/bulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=5214&d=1325438485
> yeah i think it does, so im up against this picture..lmao. all i got is some big buds with bob marley in the background smoking a big spliff. is bob cuter then her? i think so.lol.im ahead of her by 3 votes.lol.


Thank you, Amber. Means a lot coming from you. 

I can't access that link. I thought maybe if I registered at CannaCare I would be able to see it, but my privileges are insufficent. Hmph!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

theexpress said:


> i prefer the fuely funk of the tahoe to the lemonyness of the larry


Yeah, my Tahoe is a nose-stinger heavy on the fuel smell. I can hardly wait to see what this Larry is like, though.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

fuck, i will keep trying you have to see this picture!! this guy is right up your alley.... fukin lunch break is over already god damn it.. i shall return.. have a wonderful tahoe flying high day boy.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> fuck, i will keep trying you have to see this picture!! this guy is right up your alley.... fukin lunch break is over already god damn it.. i shall return.. have a wonderful tahoe flying high day boy.


Thanks, love. Wake and bake still going strong at 1:15pm.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

[h=1]Drug Grower Decorated Cannabis Plant As Christmas Tree (and it got him busted)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/24/festive-drug-grower-decorates-cannabis-plant_n_1168691.html?ref=marijuana[/h]*




*


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2012)

do you have a magnifiying glass? lmao.best i could do.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Reviewed by an online Denver publication.
From the article: *Our marijuana critic, William Breathes, smoked more than 140 different samples of medical marijuana in 2011. We sent him down fuzzy-memory lane and asked him to pick out the top ten strains he smoked, and here are the results along with the original strain writeup from his Mile Highs and Lows dispensary review.*

*





**10. **Allgreens -- Kong -- ($40/eighth)*

*Every time I popped open a jar, the smell reminded me of strong diesel fumes mixed with, ironically, the rubbery scent of a new Kong dog chew toy. Oddly, there wasn't an extremely strong smell to the bud itself until you broke it up; then it released a much more pungent, nose-turning funk. Really pretty bud, too: dark green with hues of purple in just the right light and tiny calyxes covered in white trichomes that looked like Velcro under a microscope. Crystals fell like snowflakes on my desk while I was breaking up the herb for a spliff. It had a strong, Chemy (Chemdawg, not chemicals) taste to the first three or four hits, but it lost flavor by the middle of the joint. Smoked in a bowl later, the bud kept its flavor and burned to a white ash. Since our review of this strain, the prices dropped from $50 an eighth to $40 an eighth, with ounces selling for as low as $150. 






**9. **Verde Wellness -- Jack Herer ($45/eighth)*

*The buds of the Jack were much more robust and photogenic than the pieces of Bubba Kush, and equally as potent. Very nice chunky but tiny calyxes that lumped together into quarter-sized buds that had a spicy lemon smell out of the jar and a mouthwatering stank when broken up. The stickiness of the bud made joint rolling hard (especially since I can't roll a joint to begin with), and it burned even and slow both in a spliff and in the bubbler. Classic Jack hazy taste with a sweet citrus aftertaste and a mind-racing buzz. This cut is one of the best I've seen, and it was great for mood elevation, enhanced imagination and overall getting high-ness. 






*

*8. **A Cut Above -- UK Cheese: ($40/eighth)*

*I haven't seen this cut around much in the shops. It's one of my favorites through my caregiver, in large part due to the funky aged-cheese smell and rich, fruity taste. Aside from a few brown fan leaf tips, the cut from A Cut Above was gorgeous. Very well developed flowers, dried and cured almost perfectly, that looked like they were rolled in kief. Breaking up the bud over my desk left it sticky with resinous trichomes. The sativa-strong Cheese burned with a sweet skunk-like flavor through most of the bowl, leaving powered white ash and a stoned William Breathes behind. Very clear, crisp mental buzz from this strain that was great for getting strongly medicated in the morning for my appetite without putting me back to sleep. 






**7. **Southwest Alternative Care -- Sour Diesel ($40/eighth)*

*I know, I could have picked any number of outstanding examples of cuts and I walked out with what is becoming the cheese pizza of sativa doms. Still, the pungent and mouthwatering citrus-rubber funk of the sample was phenomenal and I couldn't pass it up. The trichomes were stacked on this cut and fell off at the slightest wiggle of the bud. Breaking off pieces left a dusting of kief on my desk big enough to scrape up and smoke. The tangy candy flavor matched the strain's smell perfectly from start to snow-white, ashy finish in the bowl, and I smoked pretty much the whole thing taking delicious one-hitters out of the bong. A very cerebral, creative and strong Diesel buzz from just a few tokes. My only complaint was that I ended up with some wispy ends to take home (as you can see in the pictures) and would love to see a big bud of this. Still, even with just a few pieces, it's easy to say this is one of the top Diesel cuts I've seen around town. 






**6. **The Pearl Co. -- Super Silver Haze x OG ($40/eighth)*

*Someone at Pink House is a mind reader. That is the only thing I can come up with as to how they crossed two of my all-time favorite medical strains into one unique plant. The smell was what got me first on this cut, as it blends the spicy, acrid haze of the Super Silver with the rubbery, sweet after-smell of an OG. This pheno seems to have kept a lot of the stringy, dark red pistils of the Super Silver while fattening up the calyxes through the OG and bringing out a much lighter green than I'm used to with a straight SSH. The buzz, though, was nothing like I expected. Normally, an OG is perfect for settling my aches while the SSH is my go-to strain for appetite. Mixing the two made it lose some of the appetite stimulation for me, but brought on an incredibly powerful mental buzz that was uplifting for my mood, if not a little bit racy and speedy for my body as well. I rolled up one big spliff of this earlier in the week and found myself cleaning the house soon after finishing. 






**5. **Natural Remedies -- LA Kush (soil) $45/eighth*

*The budtender said this was his top strain in the shop, and I can understand why. It was a beautiful example with a dense but spongey feel, pinecone-like foxtailing and slathering of amber trichomes. Breaking it open brought out an intense rubbery finish, like sniffing a brand new set of Michelin tires. Small, rust-colored pistils wrapped around the calyxes and under the scope it looked like an alien planet of crytals. The taste came through very well on this cut with a tart, citrusy finish nearly from start to the finish. Almost instant head and upper body relaxation with this cut, though not so strong as to knock me out. 






**4. **Mile High Green Cross - Banana Kush ($46/eighth)*

*I've come around on this strain, and it's flowers like this that have done it for me. I do think it was strange that the strain was able to place as both a hybrid (from Highland Health) and as an indica (for MHGC).The tangy banana-esque fruitiness was there, but it was overpowered by the tennis-ball-can funk of kush. The light-green buds had thin, thread-like orange hairs woven throughout, and the slathering of resin and trichomes left my fingers sticky enough to make rolling a joint difficult. Spicier when burned than the Sour Grapes, but not necessarily harsh. The flavor came through more exhaling than inhaling, but it had a sundae sweetness on top of the kush all the way down to the roach. I really enjoyed this through the vaporizer, which brought out a more rich soil taste. I got pretty stoney after my doob and really didn't feel like finishing my review. Slouching into my sofa and destroying a turkey sandwich were way more appealing at that point. This was for sure one of the best Banana Kush cuts I've seen any shop carrying, and worth checking out -- even if you don't agree with where it ended up in the Cup. 






**3. **The Cannasseur -- Kurple Fantasy ($40/eighth)*

*If the color purple ever had a distinct smell, this would be it. A dark, almost sour-grape tartness, it was deeply stinky with rubbery kush goodness. This cut was as good if not better than the batch I saw back in April at the High Times cup. Dark green sugar leaves and calyxes faded from dark green to purple, though it was hard to see underneath the solid, sugary-cereal look of the trichomes. The bud kept it's potent smell through the week, stinking up my office every time I opened the jar to pack a bowl. And a bowl was all I needed with this deeply soothing and mellowing indica dom strain, though I often packed two for the rich, earthy taste and fruity grape finish. Very strong THC buzz that mellowed out into a pain-relieving, day-ending buzz that would be great for unwinding stress, soothing sore muscles or simply getting ripped and staring at paint dry. One of the more unique and tasty strains I've had in a while; I've been back twice for this cut in a month. Since our review, the prices have dropped considerably, from $60 per-eighth to a reasonable $40 per eighth. 






**2. **The Clinic -- Luca Brasi ($45/eighth)*

*â&#8364;¨The Clinic hasn't had the cut of Bubba Kush that took home the CBD award at the High Times Medical Cannabis Cup last April on its shelves for some time -- but this Luca Brasi is the next best thing. A cross of that award-winning, 12.35 percent CBD Bubba Kush cut and Corleone OG Kush, back-crossed with the Bubba Kush, brought this powerhouse of a CBD cut to the table. Coming in at 8.44 percent CBD and 10.93 THC, this is one of the most equally balanced and overall potent cuts around town. A very strong, rubbery kush scent cut with an underlying organic-soil earthiness left my hands smelling like I'd been digging in the garden all day. The taste matched the smell perfectly, making it a pleasant puff as well as potent medication. Much more uplifting and buzzy due to the higher THC content, the strain was good for numbing the pain without knocking me down for the count. Actually, the herb had me feeling uplifted and active even after a big bowl, without any tension or anxiety, thanks to the decent THC levels. It was also good at calming nerve pain in my stomach and easing cramping after a less-than-quality street-taco session. Clinic staffers promise that the award-winning Bubba Kush will be back, but in the meantime, this is a perfectly suitable alternative. 

And finally at number one...






**1. **The Station -- Ghost's OG ($45/eighth)*

*One of the most impressive examples in the shop, the Ghost's OG was something I absolutely had to take home. An elite, clone-only flower, this earthy-smelling, extremely potent variety of OG isn't the easiest thing to come across as a grower. My apologies for the picture quality this week. The true color of this herb was a deep pine green with big, fat pistils poking out of the top of the crystal-covered calyxes like orange Hershey Kisses tags. Broken up, the bud left my office smelling like a can of tennis balls had a fight with a bag of potting soil. The taste was equally as rich, with an almost floral aftertaste from the start of the bowl through the powdery, white-ash finish. When done right, like this sample was, a normal bowlpack is more than enough to get irie. Burning several bowls was great for dealing with a stupid knee injury I sustained slipping in the snow a few weeks back as well as for battling insomnia. A bowl of this before bedtime, and I was sawing logs within fifteen minutes. *








*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I think he meant Ghost OG should photograph more like this:
























But since this here Tahoe is better than that there Ghost I grew (which is better than the one in his picture), I guess this is the true number one. And the writer of this article doesn't even know it.










































Yeah, we know OG Kush is at the top of this guy's list as it should be, but a real list would be the top ten OG Kushes in the SoCal scene. Until we here in Los Angeles start calling a strain 'Denver Kush,' it's gonna be the people in Denver buying the strain called LA Kush. I've never seen an LA Kush in LA, BTW.

And now for my review of my Tahoe OG Kush. 

I stopped smoking all the other stuff a long time ago. Why? Because the different OG's span the entire circuit of heavy/sleepy/pain-reliever to up energetic go water skiing... and more intensely than any other strain I've smoked. Every time I try to save money and buy something other than OG Kush, I always end up regretting it... as the Candy-purple-watchamacallit never fully does the job for me. Some are an interesting heady buzz, but the combination body/head high you get from a quality OG Kush is another story.

My Tahoe dried with a 'roasty caramel' smell that was replaced by a nose-burning fuel sting in early cure. Dense and sticky are my bud's middle names. What looks like three grams of other bud, weighs more like five grams with my bud. First bowl hit leaves you with a sharp fuel-sting on the exhale that lingers and makes you cough often. The second and third hits never lose flavor... And the white ash final hit even tastes good. The smoke is heavy and sweet throughout... from first hit to last.

The high leaves none of the negative feelings associated with pot-smoking. You can think, move, and talk (it makes you talkitive in fact). But more important than the wild body tingles or the giggles is the calming sense of euphoric well-being that underpins the entire high. Not all weed has this. In fact very few do.

Appetite enhancement? Let's skip this part. We're not here to review silly-ass high school munchies.

What all these medical marijuana strain reviews always leave out is bud longevity. Chances are the person reviewing the bud based that review on only one or a few times of smoking that particular bud. I feel that you don't truly know a bud until you have smoked nothing but that bud for at least a week or more. When you smoke the same bud for months at a time like me, longevity and resistance to tolerance build-up are gigantically important. These bud reviewers never get to this part because they're usually not the grower and so don't have enough quantity to examine a bud's staying power through a long stretch of time.

I can tell you that my bud always gets me high... from day one of harvest to last nug smoked. Every day, all day. A lot of these "top shelf" shop meds will stop doing anything for me after smoking it several times.

Edit:
And why does he keep describing OG smell as 'tennis ball can?' Good OG smells nothing like tennis balls or tires or rubber. Good OG should smell like a very rich, fine, clay soil that has been turned into mud by mixing it with lemon-scented gasoline. That's how OG Kush smells. Maybe the OG in Colorado smells like old rubber, but not in California.

And I'm sorry, how am I supposed to take a guy who can't roll a joint seriously about 'strain reviews?'*


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1971720
> 
> do you have a magnifiying glass? lmao.best i could do.


It is a small picture. But from what I can tell, it's not that great. I'd vote for your Bob Marly pic instead.


----------



## dirk d (Jan 3, 2012)

so i guess the next project for you is "top ten og kush's of socal" lol. get to work jin! We're all waiting for the smoke reports! lol and i expect lots of eye candy in that top ten report of yours. lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

dirk d said:


> so i guess the next project for you is "top ten og kush's of socal" lol. get to work jin! We're all waiting for the smoke reports! lol and i expect lots of eye candy in that top ten report of yours. lol


That's a thought. Of course it's gonna take me a while to compile that list if I want to include longevity/resistance to tolerance... But y'know what? Why not, right? I'm gathering all the data. I just wish I could get my hands on that Ghost cut again.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa, look at that. What are you gonna do about that difference in size, Jin? I'm getting to that.

This, the Tahoe, will be allowed to grow vertically to the screen. This thing is so beautiful it looks almost fake. Superior to the last two Tahoe cuts. They're both so pretty. I'll try not to burn or yellow them too much, but the initial struggle for the roots is always stressful. This might be one of my rare 'magical starts' where we don't see any of that yellow stress and they just hit the ground running. I'm keeping my fingers and calmag crossed. They've already perked up and shaken off the stress of transport. I can't promise anything, but we'll see.






Whereas this long bitch will be laid horizontally as soon as the roots take hold (about five days).





They've gotten their first 25+ hours of light for their initial planting, so I'll set the light and ac timers to shut off for six hours and go to 18/6 from here on out.

Cheeze, I'm smoking some of that sour bud of yours right now. Nice taste. That nug is small but incredibly dense. I just thought I would congratulate you on the density you achieved on that one. My clippers struggled, dude.

And yeah, bro-ham. I just don't have the heart to slash the lanky bitch to equalize height. I just can't do it. Look how gorgeous she is. The screen will be the equalizing factor. It'll be fine.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sub'd jin


Yes, yes... friends of Lordjin, come. Sit. Be comfortable...



jammin screw said:


> Lookin damn good bro....


Why thank you, sir. You look exhausted from your long journey. Please, let me take your coat.



jojo2002 said:


> Should be some good shit, I have some SFV vegging right now in 4 x2 same area as you, gotta love Socal.


You come from the Valley of San Fernando, you say? 4x2? Awesome. Please, sit. Try some of my OG Kush... Oh right, the internet doesn't have that part sorted yet.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 4, 2012)

fuck my sour dubbs...your tahoe og passed the test ...
I had to give up a gram to my bro ...he is the pickiest og smoker i know...
Usually hes willing to pay up the extra dough for some madman or legend og from the local shop....
Most the time he prefers this to my own meds ... he only likes og kush pretty much...
Theres been a couple time i gave him stuff that he didnt really like from the shop ....

he really liked your bud man ... and its hard for me to know exactly what og heads are looking for ...(I smoke ogs all day in bluns so it hard foer me to distinguish )
Some of my friends are the same way weed notzis.... and i try to understand exactly how they feel about meds....
Its easy to pick up on a ultra sticky skunky og... so i think its safe to say u did alright rookie...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> fuck my sour dubbs...your tahoe og passed the test ...
> I had to give up a gram to my bro ...he is the pickiest og smoker i know...
> Usually hes willing to pay up the extra dough for some madman or legend og from the local shop....
> Most the time he prefers this to my own meds ... he only likes og kush pretty much...
> ...


Aw shucks, I don't know what to say...

But considering how I always speak so highly of myself... I won't say anything. Just happy and flattered that my lil' ol' Tahoe is acceptable to even a picky OG head. I'm pretty picky too, and I like it. So I'm glad to see your friend agrees.

Now on to the main issue of my new grow. 

I'm ashamed to admit that I used recycled hydroton on my last. I know, I know... Why would a person go to all that trouble to run such a setup and skimp on one of the least expensive components? Stoned, lazy, dumb... take your pick. Those bad rocks were ph unstable and I'm fairly certain it negatively impacted final weight. Anyway, running the fresh hydroton as I usually do, I'm certain we'll have a much more stable run on ph this time.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow Jin& Juice! Your up and running already! Thats awesome! More inspiration of some dank buds! I grew the larry before. It likes to stretches a lot, which is good for your SCROG! It was a low yielder that had more of the lemony taste vs the Fuely OG taste. Be careful with the Larry, because PM loves to grow on it! But im sure you are prepared with that Sernade! Looking forward to this grow also!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

So I was checking out Dr. Amber Trichome's thread and caught some of her beautiful drawings. This just got me in an artsy fartsy mood, so I decided to post a digital painting I did some years ago. I call it "Steel Repose."


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

Wrong-doers, beware! If you do a wrong, Femen will protest. 


















Makes me wish for more wrong-doing in the world. "Gosh, I hope something really bad happens in the world so Femen will protest."


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, I think Pheonix can stay. The rest of you can go save the world. Lol.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Jan 4, 2012)

yo this is gonna be crazy man. i think the larry is a little more resilient to environmental stresses. I'm not too sure exactly what's going on with my grow right now... seeing as how i'm still eyeballing the pH. i 'm sure you wouldn't have any of these newbie problems, but just saying. My larry is all green. the leaves look perfect, but the tahoe leaves are yellowing. I can't really figure out what the problem is, but all i know is i need a new ph meter!  notice the yellow in the tahoe vs the darker green of the larry. they're getting the same nutes and everything. good look on the grow man!looking forward to how this larry turns out! this is another PO strain right?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

hatsofftoya said:


> yo this is gonna be crazy man. i think the larry is a little more resilient to environmental stresses. I'm not too sure exactly what's going on with my grow right now... seeing as how i'm still eyeballing the pH. i 'm sure you wouldn't have any of these newbie problems, but just saying. My larry is all green. the leaves look perfect, but the tahoe leaves are yellowing. I can't really figure out what the problem is, but all i know is i need a new ph meter! View attachment 1974484 notice the yellow in the tahoe vs the darker green of the larry. they're getting the same nutes and everything. good look on the grow man!looking forward to how this larry turns out! this is another PO strain right?


Yes, PO cuts again picked by 323cheezy.

So are you saying you're growing the Larry and Tahoe (the exact ones I'm running) together? Wow, it looks like they're similar and getting along pretty well in the same area.

I'm hoping whatever slight difference in nute requirements between the two will be met by the AN Sensi. I'm feeding them plenty of calmag... hoping it'll be enough for both.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Wow Jin& Juice! Your up and running already! Thats awesome! More inspiration of some dank buds! I grew the larry before. It likes to stretches a lot, which is good for your SCROG! It was a low yielder that had more of the lemony taste vs the Fuely OG taste. Be careful with the Larry, because PM loves to grow on it! But im sure you are prepared with that Sernade! Looking forward to this grow also!


Thanks. PM, I'm ready for you! Lol.

Interesting comment about the Larry. We'll see what happens, huh?

Should be a good show.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Jan 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, PO cuts again picked by 323cheezy.
> 
> So are you saying you're growing the Larry and Tahoe (the exact ones I'm running) together? Wow, it looks like they're similar and getting along pretty well in the same area.
> 
> I'm hoping whatever slight difference in nute requirements between the two will be met by the AN Sensi. I'm feeding them plenty of calmag... hoping it'll be enough for both.


is that pH/ppm perfect shit for real? or do you really need to keep an eye out for pH?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

hatsofftoya said:


> is that pH/ppm perfect shit for real? or do you really need to keep an eye out for pH?


I don't know. I use non-ph pefect.

The ph has been stable. I fucked up last time by recycling used hydroton, so my ph drifted. Idiot. I heard that it's okay to re-use it after a good h202 soak, but I'm never doing it again.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 4, 2012)

dyna gro protekt stabilizes pH also strengthens the cells in the plant making it difficult for bugs to latch on.. there is thread around where Dyna grow is compared to GH. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/358562-dyna-gro-vs-general-hydroponics.html this same poster does a AN and DG comparison but havent read it yet.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> dyna gro protekt stabilizes pH also strengthens the cells in the plant making it difficult for bugs to latch on.. there is thread around where Dyna grow is compared to GH. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/358562-dyna-gro-vs-general-hydroponics.html this same poster does a AN and DG comparison but havent read it yet.


Good to know. Thanks!

Oh, btw. I won't be using GH anymore. It's inferior to AN because it changes the smell of elite OG Kush strains.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Changed the smell... How so? There's this club that sells Master P but flavors all of them and changes smell wonder how they do it...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Changed the smell... How so? There's this club that sells Master P but flavors all of them and changes smell wonder how they do it...


I'm very much a perfectionist when it comes to OG smell because I'm used to LA shop managers... fuckin' tough crowd. I've been looking for a nute that produces a very clean finish with no lingering smell or taste in the cured bud. AN has proven to be that brand.

The GH thumbprint smell wasn't all bad. It left a very spicy, almost peppery tint to my OG smell and taste. This was the result of my own custom 'Lucas Formula' using the three part micro. I tended to bomb it with sugar and carbs at the end for massive yield... I'm sure that contributed. 

Some shops loved its unique characteristic and asked me for more every time they saw me... other shops didn't like it at all. This last run with AN has given me the purest OG finish I've ever done. The shop managers would be waiting for me in the bushes for this last crop I grew, but I ain't selling. Best weed in town stays private and among friends. Hear that, Cheeze? That means I'll have more to share with you and others close to me.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;3GwjfUFyY6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M[/video]
So I'll tell you what, hustlas, this Tahoe is hitting me fucking proper for the first time because I skipped the wake and bake this morning. Fuckin' bomb-ass weed. Eat your heart out L.A. shops! Ha ha!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 4, 2012)

How does someone become Jins friend?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> How does someone become Jins friend?


Lol. You've actually kind of taken me aback with that question. Geez, that's a philosophical one. I'll have to smoke a bowl on it and get back to you.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 4, 2012)

Smoke 2 bowls sometimes 1 just doesnt cut it when thinking...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Smoke 2 bowls sometimes 1 just doesnt cut it when thinking...


Yer funny, dude. That's points already in your favor.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;ib9Jz9iydeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib9Jz9iydeQ[/video]






Just a slight bit of yellowing in the new growth, but that's just because she's growing so fast. Marvelous.

Tahoe at first planting:





Day 2





The important thing is that it's not drawing from its older leaves to support the new growth (which is exploding). I think it looked a little too green at first planting. Cuts often look super green due to the chlorophyll saturation of the healthy mother.

And look at the Larry. Wow. This clone glistens. She came in 'pre-yellowed' because the tiny clone roots were struggling to support much more plant matter.





Ph rock solid. Making incredible progress. These def have stronger vigor.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

[video=dailymotion;x11e2y]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11e2y_ozzy-osbourne-crazy-train_music[/video]





First phase of equalizing measures employed. I normally wait until root poke to start doing this, but since there's such a disparity in size, I thought it wouldn't be a bad idea to risk doing it early to Larry. If it slows Larry's growth because of the added train stress during root establishment, that's actually good in this case. In any event, the recovery time for Larry should buy Tahoe a little time since it's just jamming straight up unmolested.






Not only two different strains, two drastically different clone structures. Keeping fingers crossed despite this being my eleventh grow.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello to all sexy fem super hero's...men in spandex - no thanks!!!

subbed.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

DST said:


> Hello to all sexy fem super hero's...men in spandex - no thanks!!!
> 
> subbed.


Hi, DST. Don't worry. If you ever see a man in spandex in my journal again, I'm sure I'll have a very good reason. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

So here's the Larry after train recovery. Such a sexy girl... and to keep calling her Larry. Weird.





I already see nine tops. How many can you make out? Amazing clone. Actually, I see ten now... No, maybe more like eight? Damn, I'm high. Played hooky from work today to see my checkout girl, too.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

Found some more of my old digital paintings. Check 'em out.





A piece that remained untitled. Clearly a sci-fi element.






"Aristocrat"






"Lex" Really had the Grand Theft Auto artwork in mind when I did this one. I was going to create an entire cast of fighters as in a fighting game, but got distracted by photography. Naked models... it'll distract you every time.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

oh yeah, i really dig your old digital paintings! how trippy. i love them.. they just need a little bud porn action. like miss sci fie needs my dwarf bubblebomb girl like mine to sit right behind her. The aristocrat could use a purple bong in her lap and Lex, mmmm lex...lol.., just needs a couple donkey dick buds in his fists. lol.. and dont be shy.. bring on some nude male models as well. I really like the atmosphereic style in those old digis.. really cool man. damn you are so super talents. thanks for posting them. i would love to see more of your old stuff.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

lex's boxing trunks are about falling down ffs....lol. Why?

May be I should do a pose in my muay thai shorts, hahahaha (never gonna happen)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 5, 2012)

awe come on dst please . please pretty please. next video please maybe a mysterious one in the stinky room with low light and lots of smoke please.. please. or how about in the glass house with the other males all around you.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2012)

May be when Jin gets his site up and running and the Reporter in the Dam has some craxy reporting to do!!! haha. Bit chilly to be jumping around in shorts outside, even in the green house.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

DST said:


> lex's boxing trunks are about falling down ffs....lol. Why?
> 
> May be I should do a pose in my muay thai shorts, hahahaha (never gonna happen)


That's just the way they wear shorts in LA. Lol. You see the NBA lately? Lol.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 5, 2012)

lol you have to lean like a cholo... hey Jin when you picked up the clones where the in rockwool or plugs? Also I know you run MH conversion which makes me wonder what type of ballast you running and how high do you have the screen above your tote? Thanks...


----------



## dirk d (Jan 5, 2012)

"and dont be shy.. bring on some nude male models as well"

surely you jest doc???


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 5, 2012)

hey jinmeister...
I already see the leave i cut/smashed in the box...sorry bout that small tiny leaf..
Please forgive me.....

Good news man...been all sad how i fucked up my high octane...
Thing smellls great but ...fucking had all kinds of pm and shit on the bottoms....picked it early didnt flush it...(its pretty schwagg compared to your hoe)
On the other hand i just couldnt hold out and took out the sour tahoe at 56 days...
Again pissed i took it early .......but as i trimmed it....i couldnt believe my eyes pm free ...
I dont know... sometimes its not as bad on some plants..... youll have to try it.

The guy at the shp hit me up yesterday saying how he wanted to give me a ghost og cut...and how he was sorry he couldnt help me as much .....they were so busy renovating the rooms and moving mothers...didnt have to much availible ....(he did tho pull that larry and tahoe out the back for me)
i guess he liked the ghost og..... make another hole ... lol
na but i know you like that cut ...didnt u say u grew that one...?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> hey jinmeister...
> I already see the leave i cut/smashed in the box...sorry bout that small tiny leaf..
> Please forgive me.....
> 
> ...


I'll reply to you with tonight's update.

Veg - Day 3

So far so good. The ph is holding still this time even with a very active spray cycle. 






I wouldn't worry about that little damaged leaf. It'll be fine.






And hey, man. Don't underestimate this Tahoe. She's lookin' mighty.





And yes. Ghost was the second best I've ever grown. Care to guess what the best is?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> lol you have to lean like a cholo... hey Jin when you picked up the clones where the in rockwool or plugs? Also I know you run MH conversion which makes me wonder what type of ballast you running and how high do you have the screen above your tote? Thanks...


Rockwool. Straight HPS ballast. The MH bulb adapts.

8.5 inches above tub surface.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 5, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah, i really dig your old digital paintings! how trippy. i love them.. they just need a little bud porn action. like miss sci fie needs my dwarf bubblebomb girl like mine to sit right behind her. The aristocrat could use a purple bong in her lap and Lex, mmmm lex...lol.., just needs a couple donkey dick buds in his fists. lol.. and dont be shy.. bring on some nude male models as well. I really like the atmosphereic style in those old digis.. really cool man. damn you are so super talents. thanks for posting them. i would love to see more of your old stuff.


Here. I made this just for you. It's something I started working on years ago... you inspired me to finish it and add the FemCult touch. Enjoy!





It has a retro pinup feel even though I didn't draw retro panties.

Edit:
I should probably clean up the bottle and add more detail... perhaps a visible bud inside and an inscription on the label. But not bad since I got it to this point on my day off from work.

I'll work on it more. Consider this a 'work in porgress' that's about 85% complete.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

That is fucking awesome!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> That is fucking awesome!


Thanks. Wait until I fix the bottle! Lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 6, 2012)

lordjin, im really just blown away by how talented you are. So your going to be doing a magazine? with dst? 
This is the beginning of something huge. I feel really lucky to be witnessing this as it unfolds. Two super talented amaazing artists/ gardereners creating a wonderful magazine together. 
watch out hight times.. 
i have absolutely NO idea how you do what you do jin. its so very sophisticated and beautiful.
your a fuckin genius. 
have an awesome weekend


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

I believe it has to do with genetics and weed without those 2 LORDjin would just be jin...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lordjin, im really just blown away by how talented you are. So your going to be doing a magazine? with dst?
> This is the beginning of something huge. I feel really lucky to be witnessing this as it unfolds. Two super talented amaazing artists/ gardereners creating a wonderful magazine together.
> watch out hight times..
> i have absolutely NO idea how you do what you do jin. its so very sophisticated and beautiful.
> ...


Have I ever told you that I love you?

Lol!

Thanks for the encouragement! It's really special from you. When the zine is up, I respectfully request your contributions. I've long thought that you're not only one of the best growers, but also an amazingly creative spirit. I could use just a drop of your immense talent.

I really see this thing more as a community effort which I will be directing. I would be honored to feature some of your beautiful grow work as well as your art.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> I believe it has to do with genetics and weed without those 2 LORDjin would just be jin...


So true. A wise comment. Without genetics, I'm nothing. That's why I like 323cheezy a lot.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

First planting:





Day 4:











[video=youtube;VAYPNF4aIf0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VAYPNF4aIf0[/video]





Fuck it, may as well throw in some Ted Knight as well.
[video=youtube;CKNdLIDRK_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKNdLIDRK_8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 6, 2012)

Looking good you going to LST the tahoe? lol i just read some of cheezys stories in SSP threads... hes a great writer as well...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 6, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Looking good you going to LST the tahoe? lol i just read some of cheezys stories in SSP threads... hes a great writer as well...


Watch out for that Tahoe. It looks funny now, but I feel pretty good about it actually.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey, Jin!
Just viewed the end of your last journal and popped over here and read the first 8 pages of this one. Your journals sure get lots of activity. They are lots of fun reading, so no surprise there.
Anyway, I should be high before posting, so I'll post more later after I smoke some of my remaining homegrown stuff.
But I have to say that your Tahoe photos from after you cured it a little while really blew me away. All the white trichromes covering it made it look a little like the trees here in Minnesota after a frigid, humid morning, when they get covered in light, fluffy, white frost. How does one get on your friend list, Jin? ha ha


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;p_ujVaXAJnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_ujVaXAJnw[/video]
Actually more like day 4 and a half. Like clockwork. This is the Tahoe, boys and girls. She poked first. Just I had hoped, the aggressive bend slowed Larry. I was pulling out some loose rockwool croutons that got jammed at the bottom of Larry's basket, and I glimpsed a white strand just about to poke at the bottom. So she's right behind.











Definitely a more vigorous pheno than last time. Sweet.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Hey, Jin!
> Just viewed the end of your last journal and popped over here and read the first 8 pages of this one. Your journals sure get lots of activity. They are lots of fun reading, so no surprise there.
> Anyway, I should be high before posting, so I'll post more later after I smoke some of my remaining homegrown stuff.
> But I have to say that your Tahoe photos from after you cured it a little while really blew me away. All the white trichromes covering it made it look a little like the trees here in Minnesota after a frigid, humid morning, when they get covered in light, fluffy, white frost. How does one get on your friend list, Jin? ha ha


Thanks, Dave!

I think you're already on my friend list.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Have I ever told you that I love you?
> 
> Lol!
> 
> ...


Thank you , it would be an honor to be in your company of brilliance.

whats that little green plastic machanical looking wind up looking space aged spider looking toy doing in on your grow box? lol


----------



## daveroller (Jan 7, 2012)

Now that was embarrassing... I went to get high before posting here last night, but passed out near my vaporizer and didn't wake up until 7am when my wife got ready for work. That LSD weed that I grew last time really puts me to sleep! Makes me really want to grow out those Tahoe seeds as soon as I can (probably next April).

Jin, when do you get a chance to take a vacation? I know you're already in SoCal, which is my idea of a nice vacation spot. But don't you need a change of scenery once in a while?

Your new grow is looking great so far. You really put in the effort and it shows. You'll laugh when you see what I did to my grow. I haven't posted yet, but will shortly after this. Now I know the real meaning of the "S" in LST. I think it's "_*Shit-mutha-fuck!!!* I pulled too hard!_" Unfortunately, I have to learn things the hard way...

When you write your MJ growing book, I have some pictures that you can use under "What Not To Do".


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thank you , it would be an honor to be in your company of brilliance. whats that little green plastic machanical looking wind up looking space aged spider looking toy doing in on your grow box? lol


 It's a remote controlled robot toy called Hex Bug. There's all sorts of different kinds and they're engineered to mimic the behaviors of real insects. There's an extensive review plus videos in my previous journal. 

Here's the FemCult Pinup promo with a better bottle. Complete! 





I wonder if Gil Elvgren or Alberto Vargas ever painted a jumbo prescription bottle in any of their pieces? If they did, I'm sure it didn't have a bud in it. Lol. Check out how a few crumbs have fallen off that jumbo nug. 

I've been looking for a good way to showcase my paintings. Maybe I'll paint a serialized sexy girl comic strip as a feature on FemCult. You never know. It all depends on the weed I'm smoking. "The Adventures of Mary and Jane..." Now I know even High Times doesn't have anything like that. You think High Times would pay me like a million bucks to work for them? Yeah, I don't think so either. Better make my own magazine.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Now that was embarrassing... I went to get high before posting here last night, but passed out near my vaporizer and didn't wake up until 7am when my wife got ready for work. That LSD weed that I grew last time really puts me to sleep! Makes me really want to grow out those Tahoe seeds as soon as I can (probably next April).
> 
> Jin, when do you get a chance to take a vacation? I know you're already in SoCal, which is my idea of a nice vacation spot. But don't you need a change of scenery once in a while?
> 
> ...


Uh-oh. How bad is it? Let's have a look.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;mO3I_YfcY48]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mO3I_YfcY48[/video]





Ph very stable. One might even say rock steady. Everything looks great. AN Sensi is superb for OG Kush. Attention OG growers! Use nothing else!

I won't change the water yet. I'll gradually increase the ppm throughout the week by hand injecting. Through the course of next week, I hope to have it gradually increased to beyond 300ppm without burning.






Look how brilliant Larry is looking. Since she's more spread out than the squat Tahoe, the camera has a better range to sample white balance. That's why you see a truer representation of her color. The Tahoe's real color isn't captured as well. I can hardly wait to see the nugs on this Larry. Grow, bitch, grow!





My goal is to strike a feeding balance somewhere between the last Tahoe run (which I felt I slightly undernuted) and the massive muscle chicken of the Diablo. The target is to increase the yield while retaining (and hopefully improving in some small way) the quality of my last. But if it comes out exactly like my last but just more, I won't be complaining.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

Ah, fond memories from my last. How will I do this time? Please stay tuned.





But will you look at all those three bladed leaves I had to regenerate out of? This time the cuts came from a better part of the plant without the overt pre-flower indicators that these had to be re-vegged from. That means these new ones aren't exerting as much energy reverting to veg. That means they're just concentrating on rooting and growing. This promises to be a superior run.


----------



## frotastic (Jan 7, 2012)

The larry's looking awesome!! couldn't remember if you had already mentioned a plan for how you were going to arrange these two evenly under the screen, but I'm excited to see your skills at work-

I had a question about your setup, because it looks like you have a lot of stuff that runs constantly...do the air/water pumps run all the time? And you also have an A/C unit right? Which I assume is on just when the light is on...but my main question is how crazy is your electric bill?? I'm almost too poor for my electric bill and I'm only running 400 watts and no A/C or water/air pumps (just lots of fans for air-flow), so I just wonder if I move to a DWC or aero setup will I even be able to afford it? Or do the water/air pumps not use that much electricity? Thanks for any info you might have on this, and of course thank you for growing OG KUSH!


edit: also that 24/7 nutrient monitor thing looks neat, would you say it's a must-have for setups like yours? I've been getting sick of dipping my stupid probe into my solution every time to check, so I can see the value


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

frotastic said:


> The larry's looking awesome!! couldn't remember if you had already mentioned a plan for how you were going to arrange these two evenly under the screen, but I'm excited to see your skills at work-
> 
> I had a question about your setup, because it looks like you have a lot of stuff that runs constantly...do the air/water pumps run all the time? And you also have an A/C unit right? Which I assume is on just when the light is on...but my main question is how crazy is your electric bill?? I'm almost too poor for my electric bill and I'm only running 400 watts and no A/C or water/air pumps (just lots of fans for air-flow), so I just wonder if I move to a DWC or aero setup will I even be able to afford it? Or do the water/air pumps not use that much electricity? Thanks for any info you might have on this, and of course thank you for growing OG KUSH!
> 
> ...


Hi, Fro.

The answer is no and yes.

No, the air pumps (running constantly) and water pumps (in my case one constant, one timed) will not seriously increase your power bill. It will some, but not massive. Just shut off your computer at night and don't watch too much tv. Lol. My electric bill is massive. I would say on average it's well over 300.00 per billing cycle. I would estimate the system draw alone results in about a 60.00 (veg) 50.00 (flower) increase a month on top of normal usage between me and my roommate. But you don't get beyond shop quality weed by growing on a windowsill.

Yes, 24-7 tri-meter a must. Not only does it save you from the hassle you speak of, it gives the peace of mind of constant, real-time monitoring. This just results in more precise control over your grow, which results in higher quality weed.

I don't know if you're in LA, but if I harvest good, I'll make some of my grow available through Progressive.

Edit:
Hey, Cheeze. If you end up taking some to Progressive, I won't be a dick. I'll go easy on the price. But they have to call it LJ Tahoe or LJ Larry. And if they buy it right off my branches, they'll have to let it sit in the dark for two more weeks before dispensing... but they already know that. And my jars need lotsa burping.

Oh, and this Tahoe is curing up a storm, brother. If you're done with that sample I gave you, the next phase awaits.


----------



## frotastic (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks jin! Your answers always seem to be exactly what I was looking for plus a little extra, that's why I keep coming back (your info/knowledge is like crack). And if your bud is ever at progressive I think I will have to make the trek from orange county to check it out


----------



## lordjin (Jan 7, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Thanks jin! Your answers always seem to be exactly what I was looking for plus a little extra, that's why I keep coming back (your info/knowledge is like crack). And if your bud is ever at progressive I think I will have to make the trek from orange county to check it out


Then I'll make sure to set aside a little bit for PO (that is if they don't have a strict vend minimum of more than a QP). I would be flattered if you drove all the way from OC to try it. And they'll have to call it LJ Tahoe or LJ Larry so RIU journal readers know what to ask for and will know what they're getting. But Cheeze would have to warn RIU readers ahead of time because a QP of my top nugs never sit very long in any shop. And be prepared to reach into your wallet! Shop people always find it necessary to put my stuff in their jars with the golden lids. They did it with Ghost, they did with Platinum, and they would do it with this Tahoe too. Maybe I've never won a Cannabis Cup, but consistently growing bud that ends up at the top of LA shop menus is no small feat. I wouldn't be caught dead in a jar with a silver lid.

Cheeze, PO should be paying us. I'll even throw in my beautiful photos for their promotional use. And all this for just a modest compensation package. Lol.





Progressive Options rocks! Their genetics are beyond legit! Sorry Sunset Supershop! Progressive wins!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Smoke this dope, prepare to prune. Fucking incredible. You actually feel like you left this earth for a few minutes to spend some magical time in a hot, wet, steam wonderland.





Just be glad I didn't post a photo of my wrinkled nut sack or my dick. I'd probably be banned for sure if I did that. And if you have access to a crime database, my prints aren't even there because my dui was expunged years ago. And if I ever perform a cat burglary, I always wear gloves anyway. All good cat burglars do.





And I still look great in a catsuit. Rowr!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 8, 2012)

hey jin ... your shits dank man ...but long gone...haahaaa
just to let u know po doesnt sell meds ...they only deal with clones...
Essentially they are just a group of breeders/growers....Three main guys..
But basically its not there genetics its everyones genetics..
Everyone contributes ...sources out cuts/phenos... and mothers are selected and kept.... 
You should see alll the mothers they have....

I try and give them samples from time to time.....

edit... nutsack.... catburglars.....????.. very funny jin....
LOL...you crazy man!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> hey jin ... your shits dank man ...but long gone...haahaaa
> just to let u know po doesnt sell meds ...they only deal with clones...
> Essentially they are just a group of breeders/growers....Three main guys..
> But basically its not there genetics its everyones genetics..
> ...


Wow, I didn't know that. It's a clone only house? No wonder their cuts are so good. That makes me feel even more special now. Now I know what to say if I try to hock any of this to a shop myself.

I'm smoking bowl after delicious bowl today. It's actually pleasure and pain to see just how much coughing I can take. The cure is setting in nice. It's a real pure OG flavor now. I just can't stop smoking this stuff. It feels really good. 

I can hardly wait to see Larry. I have a strong feeling about this one. I was a little worried at first, but Tahoe is kicking ass, so I'm starting to feel excited about seeing the two different types.

Edit:
That OG 'gum-pulsing' mouth sensation is there too. It feels really good. Y'know that OG 'mouth vibration?'


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2012)

Subbed up lordjin.. I see what u did with that Tahoe now lets see what up with the Larry. + rep


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Subbed up lordjin.. I see what u did with that Tahoe now lets see what up with the Larry. + rep


Thanx.

The first Tahoe run was great practice. Cheezy was good enough to get me better pheno's plus I'm more experienced with these after what I observed from the prior grow... I'm feeling that rookie excitement all over again, but it's great that I know exactly what to do now.

These are tough to grow. That's how I judge an OG's legitimacy. And I love a challenge as much as I love a real OG. It's a good thing the two seem to go hand in hand. If it's too easy to grow, it's a cross.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 8, 2012)

I think we call that good lung expansion ....but those may be two different things..
You gotta try out my stuff ... illl admit i only smoked pre nugs that werent cured with ya..and unflushed
Now the stuff has a couple days in cure is so much better,,, and picked after

Im also kinda excited about larry...
looks like larry needed a head start .... couldnt of planned it better...

Edit :
Same pheno ....just more vigor ...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I think we call that good lung expansion ....but those may be two different things..
> You gotta try out my stuff ... illl admit i only smoked pre nugs that werent cured with ya..and unflushed
> Now the stuff has a couple days in cure is so much better,,, and picked after
> 
> ...


That's good. I want the Tahoe to be just the same, and if Larry is on the same level, we're golden.


----------



## grimrefer420 (Jan 8, 2012)

was thinking of ordering some tahoe seeds how was the smoke of urs?? not a huge producer but herd it is chronic


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2012)

shit looks good lord!!!!!! real fucking good!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

theexpress said:


> shit looks good lord!!!!!! real fucking good!


Thanks, Express!



grimrefer420 said:


> was thinking of ordering some tahoe seeds how was the smoke of urs?? not a huge producer but herd it is chronic


Are you talkin' about Cali-Connect? This is the clone-only Tahoe, so I think Cali-Connect's might be slightly different. But it looks pretty damned good from what I've seen from various growers.

Yessir, yield is the challenge, but the shit is dank heaven.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Cheeze just explained that Progressive Options is a clone only house. No meds there. I didn't know that. But since I think it would be a cool way for any of you interested to try my bud all good and legal, I'll post the name and address of the shop if I do unload any.

But again, be warned. I never vend more than a QP at a time. You have to get to this place on the same day or at least within two days of my announcement or it'll be gone.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Getting better every day. What's crazy is that as much fun as I've had already, I haven't truly felt this weed yet.





As soon as I pop open for a burp, the entire room smells like ten dispensaries. Bet you'd like to stick your hand in these cookie jars, huh? Slap!


----------



## brandon727272 (Jan 8, 2012)

FUCK MAN I MISSED THE HARVEST! At least I'm subbed for this new thread  the tahoe looks like some chronic! Can't wait to see what you do with this Larry! Do OG's do well outdoor I wonder...?  Happy belated christmas and new year btw!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> FUCK MAN I MISSED THE HARVEST! At least I'm subbed for this new thread  the tahoe looks like some chronic! Can't wait to see what you do with this Larry! Do OG's do well outdoor I wonder...?  Happy belated christmas and new year btw!


Thanks, Brandon. You didn't miss anything really, just click the page back time machine. 

I don't see why it wouldn't do well outdoors. Nothing beats mother nature. It would come out different, though, as it's mainly intended for indoor use.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Eleven days of curing so far. I'm so high. I just smoked a huge bowl, closed my eyes, and when I opened them Anton was in my lap. This shit is like heroin.

I swear it was nowhere near this right after they dried. Does anyone out there still wonder about the importance of curing?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;BLpVg0Zxkms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLpVg0Zxkms[/video] 
I couldn't avoid the brown tips completely during stress of root establishment. It's just like last time only a little less severe. 

These are sensitive... and my system is quite harsh on young clones and seedlings.











Tahoe last time below. I guess it's just unavoidable in my setup.






As I mentioned earlier, Larry was bigger, so she came in yellow already with just a few tiny burned tips of her own. Her burns haven't increased since planting, tho, and she's doing great.






The effort it takes a small clone to poke through a six inch net pot full of hydroton always causes a bit of stress. But as you can see by Tahoe's netpot, the stress period is over. Those few browns spots aren't really too bad. It's such a sensitive girl.











And look, just as I intended, Larry is rooting slower.





So the moral of the story? Jin can't start a Tahoe Clone without a few brown tips.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

Your a true inspiration . The detail in the prescriptions bottle is awesome. The way you use your shading to create such a soft seductive secretive touch is captivating. I think about your technique while i draw to challenge myself, like in this drawing i just finished. thanks for helping me become a better artist and gardener. have an awesome work week 

View attachment 1982744


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

For the first time since planting, I had a fairly significant drop in ph. I see this as an indication that the plants were being underfed, so I dialed the settings as follows with a bit more veg base and calmag. I do believe explosion time is upon us.





Note the water temp. It's at its high point and in the middle of a chiller cycle. It'll be down to 65 or so in a few minutes.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Your a true inspiration . The detail in the prescriptions bottle is awesome. The way you use your shading to create such a soft seductive secretive touch is captivating. I think about your technique while i draw to challenge myself, like in this drawing i just finished. thanks for helping me become a better artist and gardener. have an awesome work week
> 
> View attachment 1982744








It has elements of Impressionism and Surrealism. A very interpretive representation of a Cannabis flower, but still utilizing recognizable forms.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Check it out. I set my chiller's return line really high so that it runs off the exit line and creates a major splash when returning to the res. Now my system is like DWC/Aero/Undercurrent.





Lotsa DO being created here. Probably more here than from the bubbler.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Then I think I deserve a cannabis growing merit badge.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 8, 2012)

looks fantastic. very clever utilazation of the run off line. I bought some tubing and a t connector yesterday for the extra outlet on my air pump into my waterfarm. 
I dont know if its worth the trouble though as i dont want to create any problems with just a tad more output.. I wish i had more of an open user friendly system such as yours to make adjustments too. It looks like a very inviting swimming pool , so clean and crisp.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 8, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> looks fantastic. very clever utilazation of the run off line. I bought some tubing and a t connector yesterday for the extra outlet on my air pump into my waterfarm.
> I dont know if its worth the trouble though as i dont want to create any problems with just a tad more output.. I wish i had more of an open user friendly system such as yours to make adjustments too. It looks like a very inviting swimming pool , so clean and crisp.


I like your swimming pool comparison.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## HiImNick (Jan 9, 2012)

Helloooo. It's been a while. I see that you've started a new grow! Sorry I haven't kept up lately, I've just been vacationing the past few weeks.. went to Paris and then Hong Kong to visit relatives in my month off from Uni so no time to catch up on RIU. I only had a chance to see bud shots from the Tahoe OG (didn't want to go through all the pages) and it looked great! Fucking dayunk and so frosty! I guess I can only wait to see how well this grow turns out for you as well  

Btw, I found out my kitty is a boy when I took her (him) to get neutered. LOL. I thought those looked like balls.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

HiImNick said:


> Helloooo. It's been a while. I see that you've started a new grow! Sorry I haven't kept up lately, I've just been vacationing the past few weeks.. went to Paris and then Hong Kong to visit relatives in my month off from Uni so no time to catch up on RIU. I only had a chance to see bud shots from the Tahoe OG (didn't want to go through all the pages) and it looked great! Fucking dayunk and so frosty! I guess I can only wait to see how well this grow turns out for you as well
> 
> Btw, I found out my kitty is a boy when I took her (him) to get neutered. LOL. I thought those looked like balls.
> 
> View attachment 1984909


Hope you're better at sexing plants than cats! Lol.

Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;pl3vxEudif8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl3vxEudif8[/video] 
Okay, so I though I could get these going without any brown tips or yellowing, but oh well. It's not as bad as last time.






Larry's not as vigorous yet, but that's just what I wanted.






The five bladed leaves should have told me to not be so light on the nute, but I had to see the yellowing and brown tips to be sure. Lol.





This is almost the full AN chart dose for week 2 of veg. Let's see if they burn. 

Look at Tahoe. She's angry about something.





Look at those pearly whips she's blasting out. She has great vigor.





First time I've ever seen a root poke upwards. Amazing. 






And Larry is not far behind.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tahoe looking good jin...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Tahoe looking good jin...


Thanks, buddy. I light my bowl to you.

She is looking strong. A great sign. Look out for this plant.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

Puff Puff Puff! that is all


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

Second more extreme train applied to Larry. And this is how we equalize height. Please, please no applause.





As Tahoe keeps shooting up, I'll continue to guide Larry's head downward. Once Tahoe's straight up head passes Larry's head, I'll start the train on her. Brilliant, huh? I planned it out in my head as soon as you pulled the odd couple out of their box, Cheeze.

When you've been bending and pulling as long as I have, there really is no shape you can't customize. Monster vigor, kids. It allows for extreme, gravity defying trains. Don't try things like this with weaker equipment.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Puff Puff Puff! that is all


Actually it's more like Puff puff puff, cough hack cough. Ain't we ain't talkin' no strawberry cough, either.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeppers


----------



## lordjin (Jan 9, 2012)

It's pretty small and wilted, I doubt it would germ. So I guess it does happen, huh? Oh! If I could just find a good seed!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 9, 2012)

I am here for the ride of course! I think it will be very interesting to see how they grow with different height comparisons.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I am here for the ride of course! I think it will be very interesting to see how they grow with different height comparisons.


Hi, Inhale. I made this for you.





That's right. When FemCult goes up, all you hungry journal readers will get all the details I leave to the imagination here. Plus I'll go into overarching theories of hydroponics. Because it helps to have a grasp of it on a broader conceptual level before you start cutting up totes and buying water pumps. Read my website. I'll tell you EXACTLY what to do, but more importantly I'll tell you why you're doing it. Don't fuck around and waste your power on a fucked up grow. Read FemCult. You will do it.

And holy Shit! How could I almost forget? HOT NAKED GIRLS smoking weed, talking about weed, and giving grow tips in the nude! Now what else do you need? And even if it is really Jin's tips and the girls are reading off a script, does it really matter? At least this way, you know the Emerald Goddess is giving you good info.

Edit:
Oh! And I'm thinking about devoting an entire section to soil vs. hydro. Maybe I'll feature an experienced soiler against me or another hydro grower. At the end of the grows, the featured Emerald Goddess will smoke it and decide..."SOIL OR HYDRO?" Whoo Hoo! Stirrin' up shit! Yeah! 

Oh, and I'm gonna talk so much shit about Arjan on there, after I get a certain amount of hits, someone's gonna tell him about me. Hee hee. I imagine his goons swooping down in a helicopter shooting a machine gun at me as I try to escape in a convertible sports car.

Cruising this site and even getting into flame wars has given me so many great ideas for site content. I mean, the hilarity of flush/no-flush alone...


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> When you've been pulling as long as I have.


Oh aye!!!  lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> Oh aye!!!  lol.


Oh, you bastard. Selective quoting? Only you.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

hehehe, sorry couldn't resist, lol. You missed my one on Amber Trichomes 12/12 thread....which I must say was a far bettet selective quote.

Hows you Mr Jin?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 10, 2012)

In this time for the whole shibangy


----------



## lordjin (Jan 10, 2012)

DST said:


> hehehe, sorry couldn't resist, lol. You missed my one on Amber Trichomes 12/12 thread....which I must say was a far bettet selective quote.
> 
> Hows you Mr Jin?


Doing good. Got high off my proverbial ass this morning on some of my lower "fluff" nugs... out of this world. I figure I'll smoke on these while my top nugs cure some more. Need breakfast of some sort now.



NoSwag said:


> In this time for the whole shibangy


That's the spirit!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;i2GwohNFo6s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2GwohNFo6s&amp;feature=related[/video]





Larry is coming in.

But look at Tahoe. Damn.











Still looking like the odd couple. But that's gonna change. These are gonna be bigger, stronger plants than last time. It's pretty easy to tell already by those roots alone. And note how none of the old bottom leaves are yellowing off like they did last time.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hi, Inhale. I made this for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh why! thank you! Those roots don't want to go swimming it is like they have decided to try flying for a bit before diving in to get its prey! Oh wait am I confusing the roots with a sea gull? 

Lets see the Femcult pumping and out to the public. I will be one of the first to pick it up!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 11, 2012)

whats good Jin!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 11, 2012)

you get that message??


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Oh why! thank you! Those roots don't want to go swimming it is like they have decided to try flying for a bit before diving in to get its prey! Oh wait am I confusing the roots with a sea gull?
> 
> Lets see the Femcult pumping and out to the public. I will be one of the first to pick it up!


Thank you very much! And remember, FemCult will be a reader interactive community where anyone can contribute and take part. I'm not a corporate giant like High Times! Not yet anyway! LOL!

FemCult, FemCult, FemCult...

Yes, you will belong to me...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> you get that message??


Yes. It's not something I'm interested in at this very moment, but let's stay in touch. I will be featuring genetics on FemCult that will be tested by me and various other LA growers. That means an in-depth review and analysis and TONS of publicity!

Anyone with genetics! FemCult will be your place to shine!


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

More root porn! Lol... Wouldn't that be like molesting her though since the roots are young???? Lol fuck it.... If there legs are where I can see then there old enough for me.... Lol.. Plants that is hahaah.... She still lookin alright bro.. Thumbs up


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> More root porn! Lol... Wouldn't that be like molesting her though since the roots are young???? Lol fuck it.... If there legs are where I can see then there old enough for me.... Lol.. Plants that is hahaah.... She still lookin alright bro.. Thumbs up


If there's grass on the field, play ball!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Jan 11, 2012)

For sure well i got 2 new strains im testin for GGG and i knew you are a man with a green thumb but yea bro let me know cuz Gage is Cali to and im in the IE so you know!!


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2012)

old enough to sit at the table....old enough to eat.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

Old enough to bleed old enough to breed... And in some cases old enough to read.... Lol...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

HungryMan420 said:


> For sure well i got 2 new strains im testin for GGG and i knew you are a man with a green thumb but yea bro let me know cuz Gage is Cali to and im in the IE so you know!!


GGG, huh? Sounds like a cool feature for FemCult. I'll def look into it when the time comes.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thank you very much! And remember, FemCult will be a reader interactive community where anyone can contribute and take part. I'm not a corporate giant like High Times! Not yet anyway! LOL!
> 
> FemCult, FemCult, FemCult...
> 
> Yes, you will belong to me...


Just you eh? =)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Just you eh? =)


Correction:

You will belong to US.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good good idea... Femcult... Sounds also like a grow gang


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> Sounds like a good good idea... Femcult... Sounds also like a grow gang


Yeah, but it's a grow gang made up of hot chicks on motorcycles.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, but it's a grow gang made up of hot chicks on motorcycles.


yeessssss!
Now that's even better!!!!! And fuckin brilliant!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> yeessssss!
> Now that's even better!!!!! And fuckin brilliant!!!


Fuck! Where's Sleezy at? You reading this, homie?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Right here Partner! Sounds like a pretty good idea eh? Well Jin is Brilliant, so Im going to try to make his dream come true. Saturday homie. Start thinking about LLC names..


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Right here Partner! Sounds like a pretty good idea eh? Well Jin is Brilliant, so Im going to try to make his dream come true. Saturday homie. Start thinking about LLC names..


Who's the man? You're the man.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 11, 2012)

You da man! OG LLC.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> You da man! OG LLC.


Ha! I like it!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 11, 2012)

not to get off topic but jin how many gallons of water do you have in ur res?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> not to get off topic but jin how many gallons of water do you have in ur res?


Ten US gallons.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;QSkxW8gacyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSkxW8gacyQ[/video]
Oh, hey. Look at that. They're starting to look more similar in size.






Check it out. Just as planned, Tahoe is almost ready for her bend. Once she's lying down, it'll be as if they were the same size when I got them.






Doin' it down below.






Larry's rockwool core was much larger, so it was planted a lot closer to the bottom. Her roots are coming out from below mostly as a result.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Already started, again... Nice!!! Check out my new thread in my sig


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

Roots looking...well like roots I would say, but nice healthy ones! always remind me of cartoon fish bones in a way...

anway, howzit Jin?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> Roots looking...well like roots I would say, but nice healthy ones! always remind me of cartoon fish bones in a way...
> 
> anway, howzit Jin?


What's up, DST? Things going pretty well. I'm just buzzing about town constantly high, smiling at strangers.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

smiling is good!!! keep it up. makes others smile.

just back from the pub and decided i would fry some sausage, bacon, eggs, and black pudding!!! with some baked beans of course.....aaah, nice DOG joint and a cup of tea. It's like breakfast at night! super lekker.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> smiling is good!!! keep it up. makes others smile.
> 
> just back from the pub and decided i would fry some sausage, bacon, eggs, and black pudding!!! with some baked beans of course.....aaah, nice DOG joint and a cup of tea. It's like breakfast at night! super lekker.


That sounds great. It's so weird... This whole it's night for you when it's day for me thing... It's trippy.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2012)

aye indeed, I should get back in from my potting shed before the wife goes to bed, lol, and the battery dies, speak to you in the morgen when you are high high high as a high de high thing and heading toward your fart sack.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

DST said:


> aye indeed, I should get back in from my potting shed before the wife goes to bed, lol, and the battery dies, speak to you in the morgen when you are high high high as a high de high thing and heading toward your fart sack.


Hey, I just paid my power bill. I still have lights! Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sup Jin?

Wow your mailbox is full eh? Popular fellow. Im glad you gave me your outline for Saturday, might have missed a lot smoking that Tahoe together. Anyways, I just want to go over with you more about content that will be featured on the site. I already know the model situation is taking care of. Talk to you later!

SLeezy1


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sup Jin?
> 
> Wow your mailbox is full eh? Popular fellow. Im glad you gave me your outline for Saturday, might have missed a lot smoking that Tahoe together. Anyways, I just want to go over with you more about content that will be featured on the site. I already know the model situation is taking care of. Talk to you later!
> 
> SLeezy1


Woops! Sorry, I'll clear out my box now. Throw me a PM with any thoughts or ring me up.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;aDBSruH1ftc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDBSruH1ftc[/video] 
I love old Reggae and I love Cannabis. 

Interestingly, the Tahoe is overtaking the Larry considerably. Once I bend Tahoe down, her growth with slow and they should even out.












Tahoe has made first contact with the reservoir surface. That's why she's exploding now.












Larry. Trailing behind. 





In an attempt to increase yield, I'm feeding much heavier than I did last time. These larger, more robust clones are allowing me to start at a higher concentration. But don't worry. I'm gonna watch for burn, cuz I ain't growin' muscle chicken... just bigger plants.

And with that, I will smoke my bowl and hit the showers.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

So as I sit here clearing the very white ash of my last bowl in preparation for my next kief sandwich, I can't help but reflect on what a strange and surreal experience my New Year has been so far. It feels like I'm floating in a dream, and I'm just watching things around me as if on a television screen. I think the Tahoe harvest coming right at New Year may have had something to do with it.

This Tahoe. Wow. What can I say? They went very nicely to mature potency when growing as they're still developing their character in cure. When you burp your jars, you should never forget to close them by the smell that fills your entire room. These buds don't let you forget the jars are open. A stinging OG aroma invades every corner of the room. It's beautiful.

My co-worker and his partner are loving it. They swear there's Viagra in it if you get my drift. This confirms that my weed is great sex weed in the both the gay and straight worlds. The girl at the supermarket now knows that everything else is second best. This stuff is a magical herb that brings joy and wonder wherever it goes. I love it and am beyond thrilled to be growing more.

Okay, I'll stop boring you. I'll just close by saying that this Tahoe is a very positive herb, and I look forward to the coming year as I look forward to the coming harvest.

Peace and good growing.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

Core density. This is what it looks like when you cut a bud with good core density.





Down with fluff.

This stuff is an excellent blade workout. Try using a conventional disc shaped grinder, and you're gonna spend a lot of time scraping that sticky shit out. Won't work. You'd be grinding glue. Best to cut it up with clippers and scrape the blade hash off with another blade.





I don't know what I love most, looking at it, touching it, smelling it, or smoking it. Smoking it. Definitely smoking it.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2012)

Morgen, goedenavond, slaap lekker Jin.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 13, 2012)

you take all the pics of that women. i wouldnt mind growing me one of them


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Morgen, goedenavond, slaap lekker Jin.


And a fine evening to you, sir.



slayer6669 said:


> you take all the pics of that women. i wouldnt mind growing me one of them


Why yes, as a matter of fact, I did snap all those totties. It was all just practice for what's coming this year, though. Look out for it.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 13, 2012)

those nuggies are beautious!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What's up, DST? Things going pretty well. I'm just buzzing about town constantly high, smiling at strangers.


smiling at strangers, sweet. we need more people with your awesome spirit and attiude around here. 
here in seattle. people have what is called the "seattle freeze" the most unfriendly miserable motherfukers in the county. 
im trying to leave.. hopefully i will be moving to arizona very soon. 
have an awesome weekend.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> smiling at strangers, sweet. we need more people with your awesome spirit and attiude around here.
> here in seattle. people have what is called the "seattle freeze" the most unfriendly miserable motherfukers in the county.
> im trying to leave.. hopefully i will be moving to arizona very soon.
> have an awesome weekend.


Oh my God, Amber. I think your comment is so sweet, but if you only had an idea of what I'm really like! Lol!

I'm bipolar, so with my ultra-sweet friendly side, there's a little something else. LOL! I'm controlling it a lot better these days... the Tahoe quality is helping me a lot.

Why Arizona? Come to California. It's not all shallow Hollywood, this state is actually also very rich in the arts and culture.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> those nuggies are beautious!


Thanks. The smoke is like anesthesia.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

i lived in cally for 7 years.. the bay area, san deiago,,lol. Humboldt county, santa rosa, sacramento.. it was great. im ready for something new. i gotta go where the job is at and they will relocate me. i miss cally . maybe again one day. i never lived in the desert so it would be a nice expereince. im glad the tahoe is helping you, thats wonderful. im very happy for you .


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i lived in cally for 7 years.. the bay area, san deiago,,lol. Humboldt county, santa rosa, sacramento.. it was great. im ready for something new. i gotta go where the job is at and they will relocate me. i miss cally . maybe again one day. i never lived in the desert so it would be a nice expereince. im glad the tahoe is helping you, thats wonderful. im very happy for you .


Yah, I need the 'happy weed' or else I become... well, you get the idea.

Oh, okay. Job. Then all the best to you in Arizona. Hope things work out and you get what you desire.

Once the magazine is so big that I'm doing it full time, I'm sure I'll travel more to do reporting and such. Maybe we can meet sometime in the future if I decide to fly out and do a story on you.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

hahahha, yeah that would be cool. you can meet me at my desert mansion by my pool surounded by gorgious mj plants tokin and schmokin da tahoe.floating in the pool with some cool drinks and a bong. i cant wait to sell my fake uv light.lol.. i have SAD and vitamin d def from living here. so i use a uv light to simulate sunlight ...its pathetic. lol.. the herb is very helpful for these things as well. i look foward to meeting you landing in your private jet with a big bud on the side of it.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

I guess you dont have to spell very well to be wealthy? lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh my God, Amber. I think your comment is so sweet, but if you only had an idea of what I'm really like! Lol!
> 
> I'm bipolar, so with my ultra-sweet friendly side, there's a little something else. LOL! I'm controlling it a lot better these days... the Tahoe quality is helping me a lot.
> 
> Why Arizona? Come to California. It's not all shallow Hollywood, this state is actually also very rich in the arts and culture.


Jin are you really Bipolar?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Jin are you really Bipolar?


Yeah. It's very manageable with my meds, tho. People I meet and know never have a clue unless I tell them.

Did you know that there is a direct link between bipolar disorder and people who are creative?


----------



## daveroller (Jan 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahha, yeah that would be cool. you can meet me at my desert mansion by my pool surounded by gorgious mj plants tokin and schmokin da tahoe.floating in the pool with some cool drinks and a bong. i cant wait to sell my fake uv light.lol.. i have SAD and vitamin d def from living here. so i use a uv light to simulate sunlight ...its pathetic. lol.. the herb is very helpful for these things as well. i look foward to meeting you landing in your private jet with a big bud on the side of it.


Those maladies are common in Minnesota where I live as well. We get some sun in the Winter, but the days are short. And who wants to go outside when it's 12° anyway? I take a massive vitamin D supplement every so often. And I need to get a light box for myself. I don't think it's so much UV light as blue or green light that helps.

I envy your move to AZ. I'd prefer California or Colorado, but anywhere in the Southwest would beat the North Country. I hope that the mmj laws are good in AZ or that they will be in the near future for you.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah. It's very manageable with my meds, tho. People I meet and know never have a clue unless I tell them.
> 
> Did you know that there is a direct link between bipolar disorder and people who are creative?


My mom is bipolar and she's bat shit crazy! She's a painter, so I agree that shes creative. Only problem is she is not on any meds! Yet! One minute nice and happy, next a raging bitch! After my dad passes, we are going to get her evaluated. Glad you have your meds


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> My mom is bipolar and she's bat shit crazy! She's a painter, so I agree that shes creative. Only problem is she is not on any meds! Yet! One minute nice and happy, next a raging bitch! After my dad passes, we are going to get her evaluated. Glad you have your meds


Yeah, it's a pretty common condition. More common than people really stop to think about. A lot of people may be bipolar and not even know it. I didn't know for the longest time... When I was growing up, they just thought I was a tempermental but gifted child, and that's what I always thought too. But no, there's a clinical classification for everything.

That's why it's so important for my bud to have the mood-lifting quality. I HAVE to grow happy weed to medicate my bipolar condition effectively. That's a big, big part of the reason I'm so obsessed with quality. I won't lie, I smoke it for my jollies, too. But I actually have a real condition to treat. Lesser bud I've smoked can actually make me paranoid, worsening my condition.

After a lot of practice, I'm finally growing meds good enough to get off Ativan, Klonopin, Xanax, Valium, you name it. And those drugs I just mentioned fucking own you after a few weeks of usage... And the bastard doctors just prescribe larger dosages because they work for the drug giants who make that poison.

I am no longer dependant on those pills. I had a real scary time of it with Ativan and Klonopin especially. There was a time in my life that I thought I would never be able to sleep ever again without those two. Fuckin' scary shit.

Now I'm just high and I don't argue with my shadow anymore.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, it's a pretty common condition. More common than people really stop to think about. A lot of people may be bipolar and not even know it. I didn't know for the longest time... When I was growing up, they just thought I was a tempermental but gifted child, and that's what I always thought too. But no, there's a clinical classification for everything.
> 
> That's why it's so important for my bud to have the mood-lifting quality. I HAVE to grow happy weed to medicate my bipolar condition effectively. That's a big, big part of the reason I'm so obsessed with quality. I won't lie, I smoke it for my jollies, too. But I actually have a real condition to treat. Lesser bud I've smoked can actually make me paranoid, worsening my condition.
> 
> After a lot of practice, I'm finally growing meds good enough to get off Atavan, Clonopin, Xanax, Valium, you name it. And those drugs I just mentioned fucking own you after a few weeks of usage... And the bastard doctors just prescribe larger dosages because they work for the drug giants who make that poison.


That's just like me with chronic nerve pain. That's what prompted me to start toking again after 30 years. But I do admit that I look forward to the high every night. When I smoke the right kind of weed I hardly ever need to take Percoset, far less often than without weed. And Percoset has a similar property to your Rx meds in that you can develop a tolerance for it and most doctors will just prescribe higher and higher doses with time. (Not to mention that it's addictive.)

I'm so glad that you found a natural medicine for your bipolar condition. I know how dangerous an illness that can be from acquaintances of mine who've had it. You seem perfectly normal to me and you always have a positive attitude, more than most people actually. My mother had bipolar plus paranoia and it was not fun growing up with her. Talk about bat shit crazy. She really needed some kind of medication, but didn't take anything. I feel bad for her now knowing what she went through, in spite of all the sadistic abuse that she dished out when she wasn't well.

I believe that pot is a very good tonic for promoting a healthy brain & nervous system. I feel the benefits long after the high wears off.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 13, 2012)

daveroller said:


> That's just like me with chronic nerve pain. That's what prompted me to start toking again after 30 years. But I do admit that I look forward to the high every night. When I smoke the right kind of weed I hardly ever need to take Percoset, far less often than without weed. And Percoset has a similar property to your Rx meds in that you can develop a tolerance for it and most doctors will just prescribe higher and higher doses with time. (Not to mention that it's addictive.)
> 
> I'm so glad that you found a natural medicine for your bipolar condition. I know how dangerous an illness that can be from acquaintances of mine who've had it. You seem perfectly normal to me and you always have a positive attitude, more than most people actually. My mother had bipolar plus paranoia and it was not fun growing up with her. Talk about bat shit crazy. She really needed some kind of medication, but didn't take anything. I feel bad for her now knowing what she went through, in spite of all the sadistic abuse that she dished out when she wasn't well.
> 
> I believe that pot is a very good tonic for promoting a healthy brain & nervous system. I feel the benefits long after the high wears off.


Sounds just like my childhood and my mother! Too bad she constantly calls me a "druggie". She is the one who really needs to smoke this dank I have.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

daveroller said:


> That's just like me with chronic nerve pain. That's what prompted me to start toking again after 30 years. But I do admit that I look forward to the high every night. When I smoke the right kind of weed I hardly ever need to take Percoset, far less often than without weed. And Percoset has a similar property to your Rx meds in that you can develop a tolerance for it and most doctors will just prescribe higher and higher doses with time. (Not to mention that it's addictive.)
> 
> I'm so glad that you found a natural medicine for your bipolar condition. I know how dangerous an illness that can be from acquaintances of mine who've had it. You seem perfectly normal to me and you always have a positive attitude, more than most people actually. My mother had bipolar plus paranoia and it was not fun growing up with her. Talk about bat shit crazy. She really needed some kind of medication, but didn't take anything. I feel bad for her now knowing what she went through, in spite of all the sadistic abuse that she dished out when she wasn't well.
> 
> I believe that pot is a very good tonic for promoting a healthy brain & nervous system. I feel the benefits long after the high wears off.


I'm a positive person most of the time, but I do have my 'ugly moments' as has been seen more than once in my angry, expletive-filled tirades here on RIU. And then there is a part of me that takes great pleasure in lashing out, so my situation is kinda' unusual I think.

Overall I'm in control of myself, though. I'm productive, morally centered, and I don't pose a danger to myself or anyone around me. Thanks, MMJ. I love you.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> I guess you dont have to spell very well to be wealthy? lol


Nah, look at Fity Cent. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sounds just like my childhood and my mother! Too bad she constantly calls me a "druggie". She is the one who really needs to smoke this dank I have.


My mom called me 'druggie' and 'junkie' all my life. She always warned that I would end up homeless on the street if I don't stop smoking pot. Ha ha!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 13, 2012)

ive never been a good speller and i dont care. i have three degrees inclucing a masters degree. (plus theres no spell check here..lol.)

lordjin is tahoe the only strain that works for you ? to lift your spirits? i find many of my strains do that for me. 
my highs can vary significantly day to day even smoking the same strain. maybe its a hormonal female thing. 
that is why i need so many strains in my medicine cabinet. im still trying to figure out which is best during my cycle. 
I have found that cherry cheeze livers is the absolute best for my menstrual cramps. I do one vape balloon of it and it relieves my severe pain like no other medication available on the market. i have tried them all. 
The herb is so powerful for so many health ailments the pharmacuitical companys are afraid of it because they know it would put them out of business. capitalistic pigs making money on wallstreet .. you know it. its a sad world but we have to try to stay postive and have fun. If you ever need to talk im here for you. 
Im heading out to harvest some more medicine it was nice chatting with you today. Have a good weekend amigo.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ive never been a good speller and i dont care. i have three degrees inclucing a masters degree. (plus theres no spell check here..lol.)
> 
> lordjin is tahoe the only strain that works for you ? to lift your spirits? i find many of my strains do that for me.
> my highs can vary significantly day to day even smoking the same strain. maybe its a hormonal female thing.
> ...


No, my high varies day to day on the same shit, too. Not strictly a female thing.

Right. How could I forget the ladies? Yes, good weed is great med for that time of the month.

I like Sativa Dom highs. It makes me soar with energy, but if I was stranded on an island and I could have only one? OG Kush. A dank original. Any kind.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah. It's very manageable with my meds, tho. People I meet and know never have a clue unless I tell them.
> 
> Did you know that there is a direct link between bipolar disorder and people who are creative?


I forgot to mention that my mother was a very good painter too. And very talented musically as well. Everybody has a good side and a bad side. Hers were both extreme.

Did you take any art classes in college, Jin? Looks like you did from your paintings, at least an anatomy class. You really are talented artistically. Too bad I didn't inherit any of that side from my mom.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

daveroller said:


> I forgot to mention that my mother was a very good painter too. And very talented musically as well. Everybody has a good side and a bad side. Hers were both extreme.
> 
> Did you take any art classes in college, Jin? Looks like you did from your paintings, at least an anatomy class. You really are talented artistically. Too bad I didn't inherit any of that side from my mom.


Yeah, I was a Liberal Arts major and took a bunch of applied art classes on the side. I know theories of watercolor and acrylic, but never graduated to oils. I taught myself digital oil painting, but it's not the real thing. I studied life drawing all the way to advanced and was at the top of my class... okay, okay I was just above average in the Advanced class. Some immensely talented students there. "Top of my Class" just slipped out. You know how I am. Lol.

Edit:
And whoo! Look how big my head is getting! Thank you for the great compliment, Dave.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 13, 2012)

Im going to take a wild guess and say your on day 12? I could really go for some KT right now..


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Im going to take a wild guess and say your on day 12? I could really go for some KT right now..


King Taco?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 13, 2012)

Look at Tahoe go. I think we have two different strains, Kiddies. What do you think? Here we go... (Damn you, Cheeze).






But look. The side view shows that they're actually equalizing pretty well in overall size. My forced uneven grow tactic is working. I'll let Tahoe poke up to through the screen and tie here down. They should look more similar once that's been done.






Larry is less vigorous, and her early bend really slowed things down. Her suppressed growth is gonna speed up soon, though.






Tahoe is rooting like a bitch in heat. If it yields heavier on the Tahoe side (and it looks like it will), I'll be very, very HAPPY! 





Keeping it real clean and simple in veg this time. No zymes, organic teas, muck or yuck. When your res has such a large surface area with so much agitation going on, the abundance of DO obviates the need for any of those additives. I foolishly tried an organic tea and hygrozyme last time. The rapid movement of my water just broke that shit down and mucked up my works. Some might benefit from it, but in my tote it's a detriment. If anyone can use a practically brand new bottle of hygrozyme and Mother Earth Tea, pm me. Yours free.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 13, 2012)

be careful jin, we might have to open the doubledoors for you, so your head can fit.... lmao thank you so much for doing both these strains, now i can see wich one i really had, side by side, cause im un-informed, and my homie is confused... lookin good ,man, ready to bang out another crop, we are supose to transplant tommorrow or something...

check out my grow thread in my signature


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

SFguy said:


> be careful jin, we might have to open the doubledoors for you, so your head can fit.... lmao thank you so much for doing both these strains, now i can see wich one i really had, side by side, cause im un-informed, and my homie is confused... lookin good ,man, ready to bang out another crop, we are supose to transplant tommorrow or something...
> 
> check out my grow thread in my signature


What up, Frisco?

I'll light up a bowl and make my way to your journal over the weekend. You've given me something to do.

Be honest with me, what's your prediction on two different strains on one res? Will I succeed?


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2012)

No, I think you will fail miserably!!!!! lol.

If you go in with that thought then anything you get is a bonus, 

Hope you have been behaving yourself, not trying to rile up any Brit's of late, hehe.

Off to see what I can chop down........peace Jin'ster.


----------



## WeJuana (Jan 14, 2012)

lordjin, lord or all OG's.. shall I germinate the Super Sour OG? or the Lost Coast OG? 

The future is in your hands..


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 14, 2012)

2different strains ???pssshhhh!
Ive put four different strains under one light .... and they were not even all ogs...
This is amatuer hour jin and you know it....
With those supper healthy clones , from yours truly , and my associates.... Youve started at at 100%...
Alll u have to do is maintain them ... and theyll grow themselves practically .... 
Its on you now....haha....


ps.... u gotta ty this sour tahoe......WWWHoooowwwwwaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## 400aZip (Jan 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What up, Frisco?
> 
> I'll light up a bowl and make my way to your journal over the weekend. You've given me something to do.
> 
> Be honest with me, what's your prediction on two different strains on one res? Will I succeed?


I know your concern is somewhat genuine but you obviously trust yourself to do it. but my question is - are you referring to different strains wanting different amounts of food at times as your cause for concern of two strains being in one res? since, generally, hydro is less forgiving than soil or whatever, i thought this could be risky.

but you obviously have 2 green thumbs so im positive you will manage just fine


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 14, 2012)

yuppp King Taco... Looks like the larry reacts a little better to nutes? The tahoe has some burning on some leaves... just wondering what your ppms are I dont want to be an ass-head lol.


----------



## WeJuana (Jan 14, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> 2different strains ???pssshhhh!
> Ive put four different strains under one light .... and they were not even all ogs...


Yeah I already have 7 strains in the mother tent but there is room for 1 more and.. I am having trouble deciding whether to pop the Super Sour OG or the Lost Coast OG bean for the open spot.

I figured letting lordjin pick would solve my problems about deciding which one.. lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

WeJuana said:


> lordjin, lord or all OG's.. shall I germinate the Super Sour OG? or the Lost Coast OG?
> 
> The future is in your hands..


Lost Coast.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

DST said:


> No, I think you will fail miserably!!!!! lol.
> 
> If you go in with that thought then anything you get is a bonus,
> 
> ...


I only tease the Britties cuz I love 'em so much.

A wise philosophy as always, DST.



323cheezy said:


> 2different strains ???pssshhhh!
> Ive put four different strains under one light .... and they were not even all ogs...
> This is amatuer hour jin and you know it....
> With those supper healthy clones , from yours truly , and my associates.... Youve started at at 100%...
> ...


You will bring Jin that Sour Tahoe for evaluation.



400aZip said:


> I know your concern is somewhat genuine but you obviously trust yourself to do it. but my question is - are you referring to different strains wanting different amounts of food at times as your cause for concern of two strains being in one res? since, generally, hydro is less forgiving than soil or whatever, i thought this could be risky.
> 
> but you obviously have 2 green thumbs so im positive you will manage just fine


Yes, my main concern is different nute / ph requirements, but I have something better than a green thumb. I have a 24-7 tri-meter. Lol. Thanks for that. I'll try my best, but I know how tricky it can be. I'm banking on the fact that these are of a similar strain family.



jojo2002 said:


> yuppp King Taco... Looks like the larry reacts a little better to nutes? The tahoe has some burning on some leaves... just wondering what your ppms are I dont want to be an ass-head lol.


Yeah, Tahoe looked like shit starting out last time too. Those little burnt tips. I attribute it more to stress from my harsh environment than nute burn of any kind. The fact that it's doing exactly what the last pair did just ensures that this is indeed the same beautiful strain I grew last time. That just makes me happy. I am riding my nutes much higher than last time because of the more advanced stage clones Cheeze brought. Running 660ppm right now on AB and calmag. I never went above 600 through entire veg last time. So you never know what's gonna happen. That's why you need a tri-meter. Or I do anyway.

Lol. You'll never be an ass-head in my eyes. Takes a certain kind. And you're not it. Someone already has that unfortunate title.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 14, 2012)

hey guys check out my outdoors thread (my newest) 

oooohhh yeah, look how tightly packed my trichs are!! bit longer yet peoples!

View attachment 1997864View attachment 1997868hope u don't mind a bit of boob


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm lovin your dark shiny leaves on the tahoe man, ouch


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey guys check out my outdoors thread (my newest)
> 
> oooohhh yeah, look how tightly packed my trichs are!! bit longer yet peoples!
> 
> View attachment 1997864View attachment 1997868hope u don't mind a bit of boob


What's that annoying green thing getting in the way of that big, juicy, luscious TIT?

Thanks for decorating my journal, bro. BOING!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I'm lovin your dark shiny leaves on the tahoe man, ouch


It's the Larry, actually, that's all dark and polished. Lol!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 14, 2012)

so many pistols and boobs in here!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It's the Larry, actually, that's all dark and polished. Lol!


lol, hehe gotta love them boobies! oh and soz, yeah the larry, got mixed up looks delieous, i'm sure they will both be trichomaliceous!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 14, 2012)

ohhh ok ok, there you go chuck the other one in, nicest smelling boobies in the world, i guarantee u


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ohhh ok ok, there you go chuck the other one in, nicest smelling boobies in the world, i guarantee u
> 
> View attachment 1998118


I'd sure like a hit of that!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sleezy1 here! Jin and I have a lot of big plans for all of you! I had a sit down with Jin today and we have something planned to blow all your socks away! Its still in the developing phase, so its still hush hush. Anyways, I want to tell all of you that I smoked Jin's famous "Tahoe OG", and this is one of the best meds I have ever smoked! Jin has mad growing skills, and he does not exaggerate anything about how danky his buds are! Jin you are a true master grower, and I am glad to have met someone with the skills you have. Sorry been busy with preharvest rituals, and I bought that CAR! I know FEMCULT will do big things so I was not worried about the purchase. Jin is a mad genius with both his website ideas and growing skills!! America is counting on you JIN! lmao


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sleezy1 here! Jin and I have a lot of big plans for all of you! I had a sit down with Jin today and we have something planned to blow all your socks away! Its still in the developing phase, so its still hush hush. Anyways, I want to tell all of you that I smoked Jin's famous "Tahoe OG", and this is one of the best meds I have ever smoked! Jin has mad growing skills, and he does not exaggerate anything about how danky his buds are! Jin you are a true master grower, and I am glad to have met someone with the skills you have. Sorry been busy with preharvest rituals, and I bought that CAR! I know FEMCULT will do big things so I was not worried about the purchase. Jin is a mad genius with both his website ideas and growing skills!! America is counting on you JIN! lmao


Hello, Sleeze.

I would be blushing right now if I knew how. For once, I don't know what to say in the face of a compliment... especially one of such magnitude.

I guess I should just humbly bow my head and say, "Thank you for enjoying my smoke." And so I do that now. *bow*

You're a great guy. Dynamic is the one word I would use to describe you. And you bought that little whip? Man, you are such a fucking Baller. Don't worry, I'll help you pay for it. 

I'll just say I've been thinking about FemCult. A LOT. I feel that little tingle in my spine that says, "Jin, everything is gonna change. Forget everything you knew prior to 2012." I'm blown away by you, dude. I wish I could hug you right now. Lol.

I know how crazy cross-eyed you're gonna get tomorrow, so remember to take plenty of LJ Tahoe breaks and do those all-important finger aerobics.
Tonight's update is dedicated to Sleezy1, grower, smoker, entrepreneur, and Lady-killer.

Veg - Day 13 Tahoe Trained.
Pow! Look at that! Things are starting to get interesting. I'll do a water change tonight. Man, these are sure lookin' purdy.





And 323cheezy! FemCult is gonna make you famous!
Edit: 
Fuck it. Water change tomorrow. Too high. I should let Tahoe recover first anyway.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hello, Sleeze.
> 
> I would be blushing right now if I knew how. For once, I don't know what to say in the face of a compliment... especially one of such magnitude.
> 
> ...


Lol Thanks JIn! Glad I met you too! We are going to do big thangs together....as long as we can smoke that tahoe and come up with crazy ideas like today! RIU is witnessing the birth of the new big thing. Talking about Facebook money dogg! Lets make this happen this 2012!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

I love how fast that Larry is growing! Look how those leaves are glistening! And damn that Tahoe sure caught up quick! Jin you really are Dr. Greenthumb!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 14, 2012)

You ready Jin? Instant panty dropper!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> You ready Jin? Instant panty dropper!








My four speeding tickets in three months, my many near death experiences in various sports cars... I... have... never... driven... this... kind... of... quality... before. I am scared.

Edit:
I was too ashamed to admit it when you were here, but the car I got those speeding tickets in was a Mazda Rx-8. Now you expect me to go from daring only a measly 135mph in a Mazda to THAT?

Seriously, dude. If you take me out in this car, I'm going to keep it at 35mph on side streets... rarely leaving second gear... third gear maybe if I'm feeling adventurous... we'll cruise the mall parking lot for chicks, but that's all my heart can stand! Lol!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> I love how fast that Larry is growing! Look how those leaves are glistening! And damn that Tahoe sure caught up quick! Jin you really are Dr. Greenthumb!


Dude, if anyone's panties got just a little moist, they would be mine... if I wore panties that is. Strictly commando, so doesn't really apply. Anyway, I can't stop thinking about that car. But here's the Tahoe bouncing back just a few hours later, so I changed the water after all. See? You can actually DO things on my weed. I think the landscape is starting to make much more sense.






New nutes, sprayers and all.












I can almost feel the rhythm of these plants. I'm almost at one with them... I know their thoughts.











Hey, Sleeze. I don't feel I've earned the right to drive that car yet. Let me put some work in for the neighborhood first...

I'd feel much better about driving your Porsche after you've driven my future Mercedes...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Lol Thanks JIn! Glad I met you too! We are going to do big thangs together....as long as we can smoke that tahoe and come up with crazy ideas like today! RIU is witnessing the birth of the new big thing. Talking about Facebook money dogg! Lets make this happen this 2012!


Have I ever told you that I love you?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey you guys forgot about me!!!
What the hell man im suppose to supervise all meetings and such...

Fame??lmao!
(Having another manic episode eh jin?)
just kiding man ...i wanna come thru soon ....ill be in touch....

I do it all for the glory.... 
changing the planet...one plant at a time...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Hey you guys forgot about me!!!
> What the hell man im suppose to supervise all meetings and such...
> 
> Fame??lmao!
> ...


Come here... give me a kiss.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

jin your not gettin soft on us are u?lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> jin your not gettin soft on us are u?lol


Not a chance. I'm hard as they cum.

Lol.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


I THINK SHE MIGHT BE HURT IF I HAD MY WAY =) ="( ... ANYWAYS ILL LEAVE THE GUTTER NOW!!

asfor bot plants in the sam, i think youl be fine, but that doesnt meat you will be.. lmfao! and WELL FIND OUT!!!


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

edit those posts immediatlly jin....
Your scaring me....
Hey whats up with your babies..lil nute sizzle!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> edit those posts immediatlly jin....
> Your scaring me....
> Hey whats up with your babies..lil nute sizzle!


It's better to be feared than loved. Love falters, while fear remains ever constant.

It's not nute sizzle. It's ph burn from when they were first planted. Same thing happened last time, remember? If you'll notice, the burnt tips are only on the old growth the clone came with. All new growth is green and perfect. The Tahoe is especially sensitive to ph adjustments when first being planted. I'm actually glad to see the same pre-stress burns on those tips as last time. It just verifies that you did in fact get me the same strain. And I LOVE the Tahoe. Props. It's just actually a clone stress indicator, those little brown tips. The larger Larry already had the beginnings of them when you first brought them. The ph stress burns just aren't as severe on her, but they're there. Now, snatch the pebble as quickly as you can from my hand. Lol. 

Don't worry. I got this.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> I THINK SHE MIGHT BE HURT IF I HAD MY WAY =) ="( ... ANYWAYS ILL LEAVE THE GUTTER NOW!!
> 
> asfor bot plants in the sam, i think youl be fine, but that doesnt meat you will be.. lmfao! and WELL FIND OUT!!!


She moved to Jersey, but she comes back to LA from time to time for modeling assignments. I emailed her just a few hours ago. Look out for her and the other fabulous Emerald Goddesses only on FemCult. Coming to a browser near you.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

uploading in5-4-5- wait i fucked that up like a minute or two


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> uploading in5-4-5- wait i fucked that up like a minute or two


Holy shit, what are you uploading? Is it dirty?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

no... lmfao.. dont be nasty jin hahaha i dont look at porn, thats how to give your computer STD'S HEHEH, i uploaded to my thread


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks like the roots are seting in now!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordjin again. TANKS BRO. I try to invest time/ money into good equipment, you get what you give 

buy the best only cry once!!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like the roots are seting in now!


AGREED, THEY ARE GONN BLOW UP ... really fast

@ jin just cosider I THINK YOU SHOULD DEFINITLY GO LONGER THO MAN... I/AND EVERYONE CAN TELL a HUGE DIFFRENCE between the 60- day herb, and the 77 day herb, all cUred great, totall diffret taste and smell 100%% WHAT CAN IT HURT? ITS nearly ONLY 2 WEEKS =) i think youll finish before me cause, i lagged on gettin this run in

its been a busy month for me lots of birthdays, and 2 death anniersarys,if ya call'em that sidenote: do you ever want someone to shut up cause you tired of listening to them REPEAT the same thing/small talk TRYING TO MAKE a conversation when there is nothing to be said ?? SO ANNOYIN? OR JUST BEING INSENSITIVE?? do i just hate small talk?

last year sucked personally, lost 2 close family members, 1 cancer and 1 to a pulmonary embolism. been rough im to a point where i have said fuck everyone but good ol. #1, im doin me.. watever I want


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> AGREED, THEY ARE GONN BLOW UP ... really fast
> 
> @ jin just cosider I THINK YOU SHOULD DEFINITLY GO LONGER THO MAN... I/AND EVERYONE CAN TELL a HUGE DIFFRENCE between the 60- day herb, and the 77 day herb, all cUred great, totall diffret taste and smell 100%% WHAT CAN IT HURT? ITS nearly ONLY 2 WEEKS =) i think youll finish before me cause, i lagged on gettin this run in


The thing with these clones in my system is that after a certain point, they just say, "lights out." It was pretty easy for me to tell that if I had gone longer with the previous Tahoes, they would have started into their degrading phase as the Diablos did. The life cycle is just accelerated with my plants. Five days too much could hurt 'em bad. I won't make the Diablo mistake again. Those def lost potency and jar appeal cuz I let 'em go too long as well as overnuting... and that was just 60 days. If I take these past 56 days, I'll have to nute them more, as I've been doing. We'll see how it goes. I think these will be larger, stronger plants, so they might be able to last a little closer to your recommend.

Oh, and this Tahoe has very mature body. Feels like a much longer run bud than 56 days. The cure is setting in and they're becoming rocks. When I burp the jars (as you've reminded me to do, thanks) the picture perfect OG smell releases from the open bin. I have no doubt that I harvested at just the right moment. But again, every grow is different. These just might go past 60 days. But at the rate they've been going so far, I would put my money against it.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordjin again. TANKS BRO. I try to invest time/ money into good equipment, you get what you give
> 
> buy the best only cry once!!


Yes. And I do wish I could let my bud go longer. But plants just tend to burn up in my system due to the intensity. Sleezy1 has talked me into running a trial with Blackstar Led.



hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like the roots are seting in now!


These are rooting much more aggressively... and without zymes!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

I know you're worried about my muscle chicken tendency, but I swear I'm watching for nute burn. I'm riding them high in veg because I think that's where I made the mistake last time. I rode them slightly on the low side in veg, so the base structure of the plant didn't grow as large as it could have. This gave me a smaller yield because they couldn't take much more than 800ppm in flower due to their smallish vegetative structure.

This time I'm going for a higher nute veg and will try to level them off at about a 1000ppm at flower and gradually peak to 1100ppm or 1200ppm before gradually reducing in ripen phase. On a purely mathematical level, these larger numbers should result in larger yield.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 15, 2012)

Can you describe what happened to your Diablo plant? How you could tell it went to long?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

the diablo to me was one of the most potent erbs i ever smoked... from lordjin...
I think it was more on the overnuted side... but he maintains he went to long..
And he may be right... but just imagine how crazy jins bud would look at 65 days....thatd be awesome!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Good Morning Jin! Just wanted to say hello before I finish harvesting my girls! I did a good amount last night, so it shouldnt take too long now!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Can you describe what happened to your Diablo plant? How you could tell it went to long?


Of course. I rode the nutrient concentration higher than I ever did on a previous grow with Diablo. This resulted in the monster, accelerated growth exhibited in that infamous journal, but I didn't take into account that accelerated growth needs to be adjusted with a shorter flowering period. The buds were huge and donkey dicks, but they also had these little yellow tips from where the calyxes just went over their time. The taste and smell characteristics were strong at first, but it didn't cure well... and I can assure you it's not because I did it wrong. The smell remained strong, but the OG smell morphed into something else. I attribute all these things to their harsh treatment and prolonged death cycle.

As Cheeze mentioned, it was still potent as fuck, but I when I fall short of perfection, I don't consider it a success.



323cheezy said:


> the diablo to me was one of the most potent erbs i ever smoked... from lordjin...
> I think it was more on the overnuted side... but he maintains he went to long..
> And he may be right... but just imagine how crazy jins bud would look at 65 days....thatd be awesome!


Potency is never missing in my crops, so now I focus on the finer things like smell, taste, density, trich coverage, and burn smoothness. That's why even though I knew my leftover Diablo crumbs would get you and your gf high, I was kinda embarrassed to have you taste it because the flavor was totally fucked by that time due not only to the factors mentioned above, but to the fermentation process that set in (this is what happens when you take your buds past cure). **an interesting side note on bud fermentation: A few days to a week after cutting, your buds are dry, you can smoke it, but the effects are still underdeveloped. A few weeks after they have dried and you are storing in jars with periodic burps, the bud is in its prime stage of cure -- this is the stage most desired by shops and patients. Now you go months and months and months of just leaving your bud sitting in dark, air-tight jars, they start fermenting. The high from a fermented OG is something quite different as I'm sure you can attest to, Cheeze.

Sleezy1 talked me into trying Blackstar LED. I plan to run it for my next. This should take away much if not all of my heat control challenges. A milder temp environment that doesn't require brutal air exchange to keep it cool will allow me run my plants longer.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Good Morning Jin! Just wanted to say hello before I finish harvesting my girls! I did a good amount last night, so it shouldnt take too long now!


Good morning, S1.

I can hardly wait to smoke your Bubba.


----------



## frotastic (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Jin! Amazing to watch your plants veg...makes me want to switch to dwc or aero or something!

My tahoe is at 35 days flower now, and is looking so pretty (not as much trichs as yours but the amazing PO genetics are showing themselves)

Anyways I was wondering if you or anyone you knew ever grew out seeds from PO? They sell "44 seed supply" which I think is just what they call their in-house seeds... I got some Larry og kush S1 seeds from PO and I wonder if I can expect the same amazing genetics and og dank from the seeds that I'm seeing from the clones? I understand the tahoe is the clone-only version so it will be different, but I've always heard that larry and tahoe have very similar characteristics (and I'm loving everything I've seen so far from PO!)

My next grow will likely be with these seeds instead of clones, so any info/insight on PO seeds would be great!


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 15, 2012)

Lookin good man!! Finally got the time to sit down and read through this, it's been overdue. I got some of those cuts yesterday too!! Beautiful, healthy, and no visible mites. Quarantined overnight anyway and about to get them into my waterfarm system today. I'm excited, watch my journal for updates/pics.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Lookin good man!! Finally got the time to sit down and read through this, it's been overdue. I got some of those cuts yesterday too!! Beautiful, healthy, and no visible mites. Quarantined overnight anyway and about to get them into my waterfarm system today. I'm excited, watch my journal for updates/pics.


Brilliant. You'll have to post some pics here to motivate me to visit your journal, tho. Lol.

Anyone growing OG! And especially those growing PO OG! Post your photos here! Lordjin commands it.


----------



## frotastic (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's my tahoe from PO at day 28 flower, not as good as yours Jin but looks as good as anything I've ever grown! And I can already smell the delicious og fuel smell, so thank you PO!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Here's my tahoe from PO at day 28 flower, not as good as yours Jin but looks as good as anything I've ever grown! And I can already smell the delicious og fuel smell, so thank you PO!
> 
> View attachment 1999532








That's what I'm talking about. It looks great, Fro. And it should look way better than mine to you. Why? Because it's yours.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 15, 2012)

Aye fro!

I ran blue larry 3 times already ...
It was a pheno selected from 44's cross...the blue dream x larry...
Allot of people dont think his genetics are elite..
And its not as good as a pure og cut...
But i killed it with blue larry .... you really got to get a feel for the seed phenos and amnipulate them to your liking...

If i were you id go with green labs..made from high breeder...
He crossed tahoe to just about everything..
I grew the sour tahoe... its not as good as og but unique and worthy to grow..
But i grow for the headstache so i like it all and dont worrry about donations...
I think i wann try there tahoe 2.0 ...the main guy at po Z.... croosed tahoe back to tahoe..
That might be fire....
Im on the pheno hunt.. so let me know if u want any sour tahoe or whitefire og cuts...
Ill have them in about a month ready...


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 15, 2012)

ill post my SFV in a bit..


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 15, 2012)

sweeet Lordjin, lookin good, can't wait to see 12/12 happen! I'm on day 4 veg today, will post pics in a day or 2, just topped her for the first time, changed around my position of my light last night, see if i can make the coverage a bit more even, i still want to invest in a cool tube, cause i just dont like 88 temps hehe damn hot summer i tell u

list of things to buy!!....portable evaporative cooler for these hooter days, be ok for veg, don't know about flower though, but hope weather will cool slightly by then !!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> sweeet Lordjin, lookin good, can't wait to see 12/12 happen! I'm on day 4 veg today, will post pics in a day or 2, just topped her for the first time, changed around my position of my light last night, see if i can make the coverage a bit more even, i still want to invest in a cool tube, cause i just dont like 88 temps hehe damn hot summer i tell u
> 
> list of things to buy!!....portable evaporative cooler for these hooter days, be ok for veg, don't know about flower though, but hope weather will cool slightly by then !!


Excellent. Yes, we indoor growers in Southern California face similar heat issues. I was looking into using a water-cooled tube for my next, but I'm thinking of trying Led based on Sleezy1's consistent results with them.



jojo2002 said:


> ill post my SFV in a bit..


Please by all means. I love SFV.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

This is Carol. She's Brazilian-American, and popular in the hip hop scene (for obvious reasons). I'm currently in negotiation with her. Will she be one of our first Emerald Goddesses? I don't know yet, but she's 420 friendly and loves Sleezy's and my site ideas. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

She's on board for sure. 420 friendly as well.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

THIS is why i cant get no work done!!!! when im on here during the week... hahaha ^


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

pretty little maids all in a row


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Larry better get something going soon. This has me just a tad concerned. Here is a real time example of two different strains needing two different things. Larry clearly needs more, but I noticed a burn spot on Tahoe already, so I had to reduce by 50ppm. And Tahoe is exploding. So what am I gonna do? I'm thinking about releasing Larry's string tie while I force Tahoe down hard. I'll update with that in a moment...

Larry - Come on, Larry. We need some bigger leaves pretty soon.






Tahoe





I'm waiting for Larry's spurt to kick in at any moment now... It better happen soon... cuz lookit Tahoe.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Take a look at the side view. As you can see, the overall plant matter between the two is comparable. They have comparably sized branches. It could be that Larry just exhibits smaller leaves in early veg. We'll see...





In any case, with her tie removed, Larry should grow more easily up to the screen. She's keeping that horizontal position pretty well without it.

Edit:
Hey Cheeze, Okay I just got back from checking them. The first photo in the update before this is deceptive. That big ol' honking top Tahoe leaf is making it look like things are more uneven than they actually are. Upon careful evaluation of Larry, I think things are pretty much okay so far. My concern above wasn't fully warranted as it turns out. What I'm absolutely not concerned about is the smell radiating from both Larry and Tahoe. A heavenly veg aroma of powerful things to come in 12/12, just like last time. Wow. Great veg smell again.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Great news, I just heard back from the ever luscious Cali Logan and she's confirmed to return. Making sure the scenery is top notch at FemCult. Note how my photo of her is so much better than those that follow.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

wow shes got some sexy titties... im a breast man fa sho!!...EDITXXXBLANK...BLEEP

HIT UP MYH THREAD, MORE PICS FROM A TIRED BREASTMAN


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> wow shes got some sexy titties... im a breast man fa sho!!...EDITXXXBLANK...BLEEP
> 
> HIT UP MYH THREAD, MORE PICS FROM A TIRED BREASTMAN


Here Breast-man, I forgot to upload Cali's other good side. She's the total package, friend. She'll be thrilled to know that you'll be becoming a life-long member of FemCult.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

whoores... theyre alll whoores...=) as mark& brian say


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

so this is your job jin? take pics of naked women where do isign up, ill take pics with them ,haahaa


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> so this is your job jin? take pics of naked women where do isign up, ill take pics with them ,haahaa


I'm making it my job.

Now are you saying you want to pose with the ladies?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 15, 2012)

possibly =) lmfao


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

SFguy said:


> possibly =) lmfao


Why you devil. I didn't know you were such an exhibitionist! Lol!


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here Breast-man, I forgot to upload Cali's other good side. She's the total package, friend. She'll be thrilled to know that you'll be becoming a life-long member of FemCult.


ohhhhh, save me jebus!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 15, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> ohhhhh, save me jebus!


Gage Green Genetics featured on FemCult.

Has a nice ring to it, eh?


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Gage Green Genetics featured on FemCult.
> 
> Has a nice ring to it, eh?


Agreed!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Agreed!


New Alliances will be forged and Cannabis awareness will be advanced... And lots of boobs and booty will be shown along the way.

FemCult will feature extensive reporting on the Canna growing world. I've seen a number of members with that Gage banner in their sig. Whenever something interesting seems to be brewing in the world of weed, FemCult will investigate.

There's that whole Subcool scene too.

So you see? It's gonna be much more than just hot chicks... But make no mistake, there will be plenty of hot chicks. PLENTY and HOTTER than HELL.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> New Alliances will be forged and Cannabis awareness will be advanced... And lots of boobs and booty will be shown along the way.
> 
> FemCult will feature extensive reporting on the Canna growing world. I've seen a number of members with that Gage banner in their sig. Whenever something interesting seems to be brewing in the world of weed, FemCult will investigate.
> 
> ...



Now, this is a sound plan right here!


----------



## SFguy (Jan 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Sleezy1 talked me into trying Blackstar LED. I plan to run it for my next. This should take away much if not all of my heat control challenges. A milder temp environment that doesn't require brutal air exchange to keep it cool will allow me run my plants longer.


as you said, its not the system, its the air exchange/dealing with the heat that is drying the flowers out?....maybe led will help i dunno the mixed spctrum i have from hps1200 watt and mh1000watt looks sorta purple... wierd kinda like LED??View attachment 2000496


----------



## DST (Jan 16, 2012)

Not to sound like a broken record, but I am with SF guy....the kushes should be able to take it!!!!

Nice ladies as well.

It would be nice to see Breeders Boutique getting a mention on your site since everytime I seem to mention it or try adding it to my signature some Mod fukking deletes it......Breeders Boutique sells strains made by RIU'ers. Anyone can contribute, it's a friendly open collective!

Peace, DST





SFguy said:


> AGREED, THEY ARE GONN BLOW UP ... really fast
> 
> @ jin just cosider I THINK YOU SHOULD DEFINITLY GO LONGER THO MAN... I/AND EVERYONE CAN TELL a HUGE DIFFRENCE between the 60- day herb, and the 77 day herb, all cUred great, totall diffret taste and smell 100%% WHAT CAN IT HURT? ITS nearly ONLY 2 WEEKS =)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

DST said:


> Not to sound like a broken record, but I am with SF guy....the kushes should be able to take it!!!!
> 
> Nice ladies as well.
> 
> ...


Rest assured Femcult will be an equal opportunity magazine with no preference for or discrimination against a single company. The only company FemCult has a preference for is FemCult. Any breeding house will be given the same impartial coverage. FemCult will be a platform for any skilled breeding house and associated growers to exhibit and talk about their goods.

I'm going to modify my system to facilitate a longer flower period, DST. My first experiment in this will be with LED. Now if my findings are that LED is better than HID in my box, I want everyone to know. And they will know. Because it's exactly these kinds of real-time grows and equipment comparisons that will make FemCult an invaluable grower's reference guide as well as eye candy.

But of course this idea wouldn't have materialized at all and I would never have met Sleezy1 if not for RIU.

Mods, and anyone else associated with Rollitup management...FemCult is coming. If you could combine High Times, Maxim, and Playboy, it still wouldn't be as good as FemCult. How do I know this? Because I'm the Chief Editor and Photographer, and I work for Sleezy1 now. This is thing is going to TAKE OVER. WE'RE GOING TO TAKE OVER. And we won't forget how we got started.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

SFV  SFV CuttingsSFV Bubba 



Sorry for the pics being sideways on my comp the orientation is fine but when I upload it does that... im thinking of keeping that SFV as a mother and doing a similar setup to lordjin's tote machine but instead of having 1k hps for flower going to do 600hps 400mh but will see...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> SFV View attachment 2001129 SFV CuttingsView attachment 2001131SFV View attachment 2001132View attachment 2001133Bubba
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pics being sideways on my comp the orientation is fine but when I upload it does that... im thinking of keeping that SFV as a mother and doing a similar setup to lordjin's tote machine but instead of having 1k hps for flower going to do 600hps 400mh but will see...








Here you go. Looks great.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 16, 2012)

I hope you're not suggesting bud turns to shit after months of curing.
Subcool prefers his Plush Berry @ 9 months cure.
For example.
I'm loving the gloss of the Larry,
and it seems you really got the Tahoe down this time.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> I hope you're not suggesting bud turns to shit after months of curing.
> Subcool prefers his Plush Berry @ 9 months cure.
> For example.
> I'm loving the gloss of the Larry,
> and it seems you really got the Tahoe down this time.


It doesn't turn to shit after months of proper curing of course... it turns to gold. But I'm talking about fermentation as a result of not curing properly... I left the Diablo sealed in jars for months without ever burping because I didn't care too much about that batch. That bit of negligence caused the bud to break down and ferment. No mold or any kind of spore destruction, just old weed. No potency lost, just didn't taste good. 

It's funny, there's an elaborate bud review from a Denver Journal that I mock in an earlier post of mine. In the article, the reviewer keeps going on and on about a 'rubber' smell that is so good in association with OG. Rubber smell? That was the first time I heard "rubber smell" to describe OG and it had me quite puzzled. Rubber is the last thing that comes to mind when I smell the OG's around my neck of the woods (including my own). But then it hit me. That Diablo I never let breathe and just kept sealed up for months and months, allowing it to ferment, guess what it smelled like? Old burnt tires. So there you go. I guess they don't know how to cure the so-called OG they sell in Colorado.

But if you properly cure a bud for months? Yeah, different story. I was talking about fermentation as a result of laziness.

Thanks for calling me on my comment like that. It keeps me honest and the information clear.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks has a little Mg lockout takes awhile in soil to correct than in hydro.. couple flushes wait for soil to dry etc...


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 16, 2012)

Cool thread I just harvested my Larry OG around X-Mas time.. i have grown both OG#18 and Larry OG and here is my report.. I really liked the larry it had more of a hybrid effect versus the OG #18 however both of them had the SFV cut. The SFV is strong in both taste and odor. I guess what I am trying to say is that a lot of the OG strains with SFV cuts in them are very similar. I have yet to to try the Tahoe but I would like to just seems like I can never find clone of that guy.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It doesn't turn to shit after months of proper curing of course... it turns to gold. But I'm talking about fermentation as a result of not curing properly... I left the Diablo sealed in jars for months without ever burping because I didn't care too much about that batch. That bit of negligence caused the bud to break down and ferment. No mold or any kind of spore destruction, just old weed. No potency lost, just didn't taste good.
> 
> It's funny, there's an elaborate bud review from a Denver Journal that I mock in an earlier post of mine. In the article, the reviewer keeps going on and on about a 'rubber' smell that is so good in association with OG. Rubber smell? That was the first time I heard "rubber smell" to describe OG and it had me quite puzzled. Rubber is the last thing that comes to mind when I smell the OG's around my neck of the woods (including my own). But then it hit me. That Diablo I never let breathe and just kept sealed up for months and months, allowing it to ferment, guess what it smelled like? Old burnt tires. So there you go. I guess they don't know how to cure the so-called OG they sell in Colorado.
> 
> ...



100% Let me tell you about the time I smoked some long ass cured Tahoe OG. I cant remember if the dude told me it was 6 or 9 months cured none the less I was straight lit like a Bic! Best smoke I have had.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Cool thread I just harvested my Larry OG around X-Mas time.. i have grown both OG#18 and Larry OG and here is my report.. I really liked the larry it had more of a hybrid effect versus the OG #18 however both of them had the SFV cut. The SFV is strong in both taste and odor. I guess what I am trying to say is that a lot of the OG strains with SFV cuts in them are very similar. I have yet to to try the Tahoe but I would like to just seems like I can never find clone of that guy.


Yeah, it's tricky with clones. You can't always control what's healthy and available at the time.

If you cure an OG properly for a year, you have to register that as a chemical weapon.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Thanks has a little Mg lockout takes awhile in soil to correct than in hydro.. couple flushes wait for soil to dry etc...


That's why I'm not good with soil. No patience.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;o6TUhx2wX0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M[/video]
Laid back...











Finally got tired of cutting up a bud at a time and made my 'dipping jar.' Smells incredible when you open it.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 16, 2012)

View attachment 2001799View attachment 2001800

Now you have no excuses!!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> View attachment 2001799View attachment 2001800
> 
> Now you have no excuses!!


Very nice setup. I will reward you with yet another FemCult Update.

FEMCULT UPDATE
Say hello to Naj'a. She's a California native, Playboy Special Editions model, and she just told me that she's thrilled to be working with us. Yes. I must have done something right in a past life, cuz I sure know I've been a rotten sumbitch in this one... Lol! Just kidding!

















Hello, God? THANK YOU!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

This is great news. Look how she's spreading out. A real scrogger.





Her roots are starting to show signs of looking more respectable next to Tahoe.





Tahoe is a tough act to follow, so her roots come second.





This bitch is powerful. I expect great things from her.





And it's scrogging time again! Yeah! I love this shit!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 16, 2012)

OGKLA baby!


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Rest assured Femcult will be an equal opportunity magazine with no preference for or discrimination against a single company. The only company FemCult has a preference for is FemCult. Any breeding house will be given the same impartial coverage. FemCult will be a platform for any skilled breeding house and associated growers to exhibit and talk about their goods.
> 
> I'm going to modify my system to facilitate a longer flower period, DST. My first experiment in this will be with LED. Now if my findings are that LED is better than HID in my box, I want everyone to know. And they will know. Because it's exactly these kinds of real-time grows and equipment comparisons that will make FemCult an invaluable grower's reference guide as well as eye candy.
> 
> ...


America is counting on us Jin! And you don't work for me, we are partners buddy! YOu and I together will make this site rock dogg! Just make sure that the Tahoe is there, and your cats away..lol and we will come up with even more brilliant ideas!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> OGKLA baby!


That just sounds famous already.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> America is counting on us Jin! And you don't work for me, we are partners buddy! YOu and I together will make this site rock dogg! Just make sure that the Tahoe is there, and your cats away..lol and we will come up with even more brilliant ideas!


Sorry about that. I had no idea you were allergic (and sick). Next time they stay in their rooms and I vacuum the fuck out of the place before you show.

Again, putting this site together will be like "pulling a string" for me. It's been in the planning stages for some years now, kicking around in the ol' noggin. I was always delayed by lack of proper resources, though.

But the thing is, I wasn't even thinking about showcasing my cannabis growing ability for the longest time. I was just meandering from one naked chick photo shoot to the next --really having fun and gaining valuable experience, but without the crystallized direction so essential for any kind of product marketing. So shoot, shoot, shoot, grow, grow grow. Then I figured I'd start contributing to Rollitup where I got most of my grow info. Then I figured I'd start spicing up my grow journal with the sexy girl photos I took. Then I figured I'd get bonkers high and viola! FemCult. It's crazy how you were one of the first users to start commenting on my first journal. I thought you were a pretty decent grower, but I didn't think much more... Wow. And now look. I feel like I've known you all my life.

As I was telling you during our meeting, this is very, very unique even in the crazy world of the internet. How many media empires were created on an online user forum recorded for all time? ...or as long as Rollitup stays solvent? None. I can't help but feel that we're making history here, bro.

The overarching message of FemCult is just as you characterized it... "The stoner is not always the dumb, smelly, long-haired, unemployed guy on the skateboard. The stoner is sometimes a bad-ass." That's it. That's FemCult's message! ...or at least a big part of it. We're doctors, we're lawyers, scientists, engineers, artists, we're entrepreneurs, we're the people that make this society go round. THAT'S who pot-smokers are. The image of the passed-out hippy is old, faded, and no longer relevant. Cannabis is moving into a new age of awareness and FemCult will be right there, steering the ship to a better tomorrow for all of us.

Sleezy1, you're a fucking Godsend. And I have chills up my spine thinking about the amazing content we're gonna bring to all these fine folks here on RIU and elsewhere. All my abilities as an artist, a writer, an editor, a grower, a designer, a manager... they're all in the pot all the way, no holds barred. So I raise my bowl to you. I sure wish it was that heavy 1200.00 wonder you call a bong, but it's just my dirty little bonger for now. Lol.

FemCult is coming.
Oh, and FemCult is gonna do well in Europe because of the name. I purposefully named it to sound like something European or Scandinavian.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sometimes i find myself spending countless hours reading your journals... amazing.. So true about the stoner pot head stereo type...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 16, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Sometimes i find myself spending countless hours reading your journals... amazing.. So true about the stoner pot head stereo type...


You will kindly deposit your countless hours into FemCult when the time comes... leaving just enough countless hours for RIU. They are countless after all. Lol.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Sorry about that. I had no idea you were allergic (and sick). Next time they stay in their rooms and I vacuum the fuck out of the place before you show.
> 
> Again, putting this site together will be like "pulling a string" for me. It's been in the planning stages for some years now, kicking around in the ol' noggin. I was always delayed by lack of proper resources, though.
> 
> ...


Bravo Bravo! Well said! You should run for president Jin! lol. I am your brother from another mother! I am happy that I am helping you make your dream come true. As an investor, grower, smoker I am 100% behind your vision for Fem Cult. We are going to show the whole world that young and old professionals smoke weed. Hehe, you'll have many $1200 Illadelph bongs soon brother. We will get there... Just make sure you come to me when you buy that Lamborghini...haha

Ok im going to go back to trying to breathe. Don't worry about your cats. When Im sick Ill just stay away from them, otherwise Im all good usually unless Im petting them and rubbing my eyes. Peace out brother


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Bravo Bravo! Well said! You should run for president Jin! lol. I am your brother from another mother! I am happy that I am helping you make your dream come true. As an investor, grower, smoker I am 100% behind your vision for Fem Cult. We are going to show the whole world that young and old professionals smoke weed. Hehe, you'll have many $1200 Illadelph bongs soon brother. We will get there... Just make sure you come to me when you buy that Lamborghini...haha
> 
> Ok im going to go back to trying to breathe. Don't worry about your cats. When Im sick Ill just stay away from them, otherwise Im all good usually unless Im petting them and rubbing my eyes. Peace out brother


Don't worry, I'll dust and vacuum the place out before I know you're coming. 

I develop ideas while I'm doing anything, but mostly it's when I'm walking and showering. Man, this thing is writing itself. I need to lay the groundwork contacts for some of the arts/entertainment content. I'll be doing that with my director friend and his gang of crazy pornstars. Will keep you up on that, of course.

Take care of your cold. Talk soon.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

I honestly don't just come on the thread to disagree and tell you to do other things Jin, lol. But I do disagree on the rubber smell in weed. And especially relating to kush type smells. The only reason I say this is that my wife, god bless her, who doesn't touch weed and can't stand the smell of the stuff (thinks I should be making strains that actually smell of Blueberry's, not Blueberry weed. lol) but has one of the keenest and most accurate noses and often comments of rubber smells. 

It is often the case that she comments on this and then when I take a whiff of my hands then sometimes that smell is there. But I would perhaps associate that smell more with weed that is growing, or just been chopped.......

Funny thing is, rubber smells seem to come out in nature a lot it. One of the things associated with a lot of South African red wines for example (something I learned on a wine course I attended), is a slight rubbery smell to them.

I often find it interesting to see what smell people associate with weed. People often say, it has a real Grape flavour......eh? Considering the amount of grape varieties in the world, that is actually quite amazing to say that. Did you know the only wine that actually tastes and smells anything like grapes is the Muskadet variety (sp). I feel a very close relationship with the smells our lovely MJ produce and the intrinsic make up of grapes and their combinations of tastes and smells (grape varieties contain similar elements that their subsequent smells and taste bring out (I believe around 2000 plus).

Anyway, if you have not already, check out Zinfadels Aroma Wheel, should help you get to the bottom of even your weed varieties.

Take it easy you LA-ittes.

Peace, DST






lordjin said:


> It doesn't turn to shit after months of proper curing of course... it turns to gold. But I'm talking about fermentation as a result of not curing properly... I left the Diablo sealed in jars for months without ever burping because I didn't care too much about that batch. That bit of negligence caused the bud to break down and ferment. No mold or any kind of spore destruction, just old weed. No potency lost, just didn't taste good.
> 
> It's funny, there's an elaborate bud review from a Denver Journal that I mock in an earlier post of mine. In the article, the reviewer keeps going on and on about a 'rubber' smell that is so good in association with OG. Rubber smell? That was the first time I heard "rubber smell" to describe OG and it had me quite puzzled. Rubber is the last thing that comes to mind when I smell the OG's around my neck of the woods (including my own). But then it hit me. That Diablo I never let breathe and just kept sealed up for months and months, allowing it to ferment, guess what it smelled like? Old burnt tires. So there you go. I guess they don't know how to cure the so-called OG they sell in Colorado.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 17, 2012)

OGKLA LLC. filed right now!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> OGKLA LLC. filed right now!


Boom Shaka Laka!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

DST said:


> I honestly don't just come on the thread to disagree and tell you to do other things Jin, lol. But I do disagree on the rubber smell in weed. And especially relating to kush type smells. The only reason I say this is that my wife, god bless her, who doesn't touch weed and can't stand the smell of the stuff (thinks I should be making strains that actually smell of Blueberry's, not Blueberry weed. lol) but has one of the keenest and most accurate noses and often comments of rubber smells.
> 
> It is often the case that she comments on this and then when I take a whiff of my hands then sometimes that smell is there. But I would perhaps associate that smell more with weed that is growing, or just been chopped.......
> 
> ...


Damn, I hate being scolded in my own journal... But I enjoy it from you, DST. Lol.

Everyone smells something different. Okay. I admit it, I can see what they mean by 'rubber smell.' I just think it's an odd way of putting it. Heh heh...

Edit:
I'm putting you in charge of "Keeping Jin from becoming a Know-it-all Ass-head."

Edit 2:
And you never know...Once the FemCult Machine is running, Sleezy1 and lordjin just might have to fly out and check out them coffee shops with DST guiding the way.


----------



## Skull Full of Bong Hits (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes! Congrats on finishing the Tahoe grow, what an amazing journal and what a fun time that was. And now onto your new and exciting grow already! Settling in a wee bit earlier this time, good luck Jin! I know you're gonna knock this one outta the park


----------



## fxbane (Jan 17, 2012)

See now, this is what I signed up for - beautiful buds, boobs and butts. I'll be signed up to FemCult even if it's that lesbian dominance site at the top of google search results! I don't thinks that one's yours though jin... no budshots, I looked. Just for research purposes, y'know?


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking about first article for FemCult and I reckon I should do a little tour of some coffeeshops (oh it's such hard work, lol) and go on a Kush hunt. See which shops are really selling legit stuff, that should be fun and a nice write up....if any of them are actually selling legit kush, haha.

Re the above, do you think the CFO Sleezy1 will let me send Femcult receipts and claim back for weed expenses, bwahahahaha hohohehe.




lordjin said:


> Damn, I hate being scolded in my own journal... But I enjoy it from you, DST. Lol.
> 
> Everyone smells something different. Okay. I admit it, I can see what they mean by 'rubber smell.' I just think it's an odd way of putting it. Heh heh...
> 
> ...


----------



## daveroller (Jan 17, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> OGKLA LLC. filed right now!


I can guess what OG and LA stand for, but can't figure out the 'K'.

What is this, your stock market symbol? Personally, I believe that corporations and the stock market are inherently evil, at least now that the tax system is friendly to speculators. And you don't ever want your company to be bought out by someone like Mitt Romney.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

I believe the the K stands for Kush.... OG Kush...


----------



## daveroller (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> I believe the the K stands for Kush.... OG Kush...


Well DUH! I should have guessed that. moron me...


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

No worries and it not a stock market symbol he just formed a Limited Liability Corporation instead of the business being under a sole prop. its under a corp that limits the liability to the CEO and VP of the company. For instance if for some reason the content is offensive or for whatever reason someone wants to sue "X" company it goes after the corporation not the individual. Also its great for tax write off purposes your allowed to right off more than normal individual that just started a business would. When opening a company never open it prior to establishing a corp whether it be C or S or LLC just cover your ass especially if you have valuable assets, but most of your valuable assets should be in a trust anyway... Sorry Jin... ill stop rambling now..


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

daveroller said:


> I can guess what OG and LA stand for, but can't figure out the 'K'.
> 
> What is this, your stock market symbol? Personally, I believe that corporations and the stock market are inherently evil, at least now that the tax system is friendly to speculators. And you don't ever want your company to be bought out by someone like Mitt Romney.


I think someone else answered your 'K' question? Our outfit is owned and controlled by Sleezy1 and me. I will utilize every ounce of my moral, liberal judgment when moving forward with the growth of the entity.



DST said:


> I was thinking about first article for FemCult and I reckon I should do a little tour of some coffeeshops (oh it's such hard work, lol) and go on a Kush hunt. See which shops are really selling legit stuff, that should be fun and a nice write up....if any of them are actually selling legit kush, haha.
> 
> Re the above, do you think the CFO Sleezy1 will let me send Femcult receipts and claim back for weed expenses, bwahahahaha hohohehe.


Brilliant, DST. That subject will definitely make our readers' ears prick. Our man in the Dam tests the Kush legitimacy in the Amsterdam Coffee Shop scene. Shit, even I want to read that one.



Skull Full of Bong Hits said:


> Yes! Congrats on finishing the Tahoe grow, what an amazing journal and what a fun time that was. And now onto your new and exciting grow already! Settling in a wee bit earlier this time, good luck Jin! I know you're gonna knock this one outta the park


I hope so too. Thank you for your support. It means everything to me.




fxbane said:


> See now, this is what I signed up for - beautiful buds, boobs and butts. I'll be signed up to FemCult even if it's that lesbian dominance site at the top of google search results! I don't thinks that one's yours though jin... no budshots, I looked. Just for research purposes, y'know?


OMG, I just googled "Femcult" too. You're right! How bout that? It's a Lesbo Domination site! Wow. I have nothing against Lesbo Domination, but yeah, that's not us. 

Long live Lesbian Domination! But remember, FemCult is a catchy abbreviaton of Feminized Culture. That should give you a clue. I've secured our domain as FeminizedCulture dot com. Keep an eye out for it. It's gonna knock your THC/CBD addled brain out through your ears.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> No worries and it not a stock market symbol he just formed a Limited Liability Corporation instead of the business being under a sole prop. its under a corp that limits the liability to the CEO and VP of the company. For instance if for some reason the content is offensive or for whatever reason someone wants to sue "X" company it goes after the corporation not the individual. Also its great for tax write off purposes your allowed to right off more than normal individual that just started a business would. When opening a company never open it prior to establishing a corp whether it be C or S or LLC just cover your ass especially if you have valuable assets, but most of your valuable assets should be in a trust anyway... Sorry Jin... ill stop rambling now..


Look at this, Sleeze! This guy knows a thing or two as well.

Interesting.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Jin, Have you thought about having a casting call on RIU itself for women? Im sure there is plenty of gorgeous women on RIU? just a thought...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Hey Jin, Have you thought about having a casting call on RIU itself for women? Im sure there is plenty of gorgeous women on RIU? just a thought...


Actually no. I'm having enough difficulty finding models who meet my standards at modeling sites. I don't expect growers by and large to look like Megan Fox. Lol.

But sure, why not? If you're reading this and think you're hot enough to be an Emerald Goddess, show me your portfolio. PM me your info and we'll take a look. 

There. Done.


----------



## colonuggs (Jan 17, 2012)

In my grows the Larry produced quicker... more and had a higher THC content than the Tahoe

Mine where clones from the original strains


...................Tahoe








................Larry


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2012)

hope there be a buds n babes section  i know some boobs that would look great on your site


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hope there be a buds n babes section  i know some boobs that would look great on your site


Buds and Babes section? Buds and Babes underpin the entire site concept.

The site will be filled with the most penetrating Canna content on the web...including real-time grows, tutorials, product reviews, technology comparisons, strain and shop reviews, grow techniques, theories, plant genetics. But you will be guided through these wondrous halls by two new Emerald Goddesses every month. The site will be launched with a trio of Goddesses, but two fresh faces and bodies will be gracing our main Emerald Goddess feature each month.

More about our Emerald Goddesses:
Their presence will be strong on the main free site. They'll appear as scantily dressed spokesmodels to accomopany our SFW content, but for a small donation of just about $10 US, you'll be able to enter our 'Secret Garden,' where you can get more intimately acquainted with our lovely Goddesses of the month. Leave your imagination at the door.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jan 17, 2012)

I just picked up some clones from Cali.. Does anyone have any info on the strain called "Captain America" I cant find shit on it. I know the strain comes from a dispensary in van nuys, CA

Sorry didnt mean to hi-jack just figured you CAli heads would know.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> I just picked up some clones from Cali.. Does anyone have any info on the strain called "Captain America" I cant find shit on it. I know the strain comes from a dispensary in van nuys, CA
> 
> Sorry didnt mean to hi-jack just figured you CAli heads would know.



I've never heard of it.

And don't worry. This thread his hijack-proof.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 17, 2012)

good to hear Lordjin!! keep up the incredible work, great inspiration


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good to hear Lordjin!! keep up the incredible work, great inspiration


Thank you.

Sleezy1 and I will be bringing you all something very special very soon.


----------



## dillbean420 (Jan 17, 2012)

nice SCROG grow... how close do you hang your 1000W above canopy for veg and flower ??


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

dillbean420 said:


> nice SCROG grow... how close do you hang your 1000W above canopy for veg and flower ??


Thanks. I'm not sure what the exact measurement is, but I do believe it's right around "as far away from my canopy as I can get it." Lol.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> thanks. I'm not sure what the exact measurement is, but i do believe it's right around "as far away from my canopy as i can get it." lol.


we need to change this to as close as it can get w/o burning =)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

SFguy said:


> we need to change this to as close as it can get w/o burning =)


Yup. That's why I was thinking about a water-cooled tube, but I'll do LED first.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 17, 2012)

or buy a diffrent climate like mine heheheh


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Actually no. I'm having enough difficulty finding models who meet my standards at modeling sites. I don't expect growers by and large to look like Megan Fox. Lol.
> 
> But sure, why not? If you're reading this and think you're hot enough to be an Emerald Goddess, show me your portfolio. PM me your info and we'll take a look.
> 
> There. Done.


hah, my girl has done some modeling before...ill talk to her bout it then ill shoot ya a pm in a bit


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> hah, my girl has done some modeling before...ill talk to her bout it then ill shoot ya a pm in a bit


Maybe I'll create a special section: "Girls of Rollitup." Girlfriends of members would qualify. But your girlfriend must be EXTREMELY hot.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

So i can i prepay for this secret garden? lol


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Maybe I'll create a special section: "Girls of Rollitup." Girlfriends of members would qualify. But your girlfriend must be EXTREMELY hot.


lol, ill let you decide that one...but i aint no rookie in the game...ill just say that. She has a profile up on model mayhem which im sure youre aware of...but shes workin right now ill ask her when she gets off. Ill grab some of her pics from shoots off fb here in a bit...

Edit: btw...if you're really gonna be getting serious with all this...IMO...you should leave a seperate company out of it(rollitup). Screw the free advertising and go and make your money.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> So i can i prepay for this secret garden? lol


Easy, cowboy. We're working on it. Lol.

No, seriously... your support is appreciated. Sleezy1 and I will keep you guys updated as to the progress.

You guys all have front row seats for the creation of the greatest Cannabis webzine in the free world.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> lol, ill let you decide that one...but i aint no rookie in the game...ill just say that. She has a profile up on model mayhem which im sure youre aware of...but shes workin right now ill ask her when she gets off. Ill grab some of her pics from shoots off fb here in a bit...
> 
> Edit: btw...if you're really gonna be getting serious with all this...IMO...you should leave a seperate company out of it(rollitup). Screw the free advertising and go and make your money.


Who said advertising is gonna be free?

Involving Rollitup in name is just an idea I'm playing with at this point, but I fully realize any such thing would require negotiations and agreements... and I'm not leaving out ANY possibility.

This idea wouldn't have happened, and I never would have met Sleezy1 without Rollitup.

I appreciate your concern, though... And yes, we are dead serious about this.

Now send me pictures of your hot girlfriend. In fact if any of you have a hot girlfriend, send me pictures of her. And if you're a hot girl yourself, you know what to do.


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was refering to the whole "Girls of Rollitup" idea


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> I was refering to the whole "Girls of Rollitup" idea


Yeah, not so much an idea as me talking shit to generate more attention. Lol. Sort of stream-of-consciousness brainstorming. 

But you never know. Because Rollitup has given me so much, I'm going to keep my mind open with regard to this site.


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/338yf.jpg/EDIT: check your pm's


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> EDIT: check your pm's


Very impressive. That's your girlfriend, huh? Not bad.

How about a section called "Growers' Girlfriends?"


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Very impressive. That's your girlfriend, huh? Not bad.
> 
> How about a section called "Growers' Girlfriends?"


Been with her on and off for a little over 2 years been through hell and back. But yea I think she's attractive
Exactly what kind of crowd are you going after? I feel like it would be more "attractive" to the human mind to not mention the word "girlfriend" at all...coming from the whole sex sells idea of course...


----------



## OneHit (Jan 17, 2012)

jin, got a website with your work?

roach, if your in the sharing mood, ill take a look


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

OneHit said:


> jin, got a website with your work?
> 
> roach, if your in the sharing mood, ill take a look


I dont mind, especially with the whole "buds and babes" atmosphere 
here's a few more jin...let you get a little more familiar with a your possible new client...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Been with her on and off for a little over 2 years been through hell and back. But yea I think she's attractive
> Exactly what kind of crowd are you going after? I feel like it would be more "attractive" to the human mind to not mention the word "girlfriend" at all...coming from the whole sex sells idea of course...


What crowd are we going after? Everyone.

What Femcult will do is bridge gaps and bring people together. It will destroy stereotypes and promote the image of a new kind of Stoner for the 21st century and beyond. The cannabis user as the modern man on the go... self-reliant, self-assured, and always fucking high.

There is huge crossover here in our town between the Cannabis world and the entertainment industry. Cannabis use for medical and recreational reasons has been advanced further because of this, and I'm grateful.. Hollywood (and entertainment as a whole including the music biz) is an influential force, whether people like to admit it or not. 

But there is still a gap. There are still people who consider marijuana taboo and have loads of misconceptions about it. Femcult will have something for them too. I'm not worried about the 420 crowd... we own you already. It's everyone else that's the challenge. Even if you're not so 420, there will still be content to interest you. I'll be writing up a rip-roaringly funny send up of the Indy film biz, featuring stories and interviews from the hardest working people in sexploitation horror films. A friend of mine is a director and he has a rolodex filled with hot former porn stars struggling to make it in mainstream films... these girls need all the help they can get, and that's what Femcult is for. There will also be sexy human interest stories. Just as a taste, can you imagine a hot stripper dancing her way through veterinary school to finally host her own web show where she gives pet advice in lingerie? You don't have to imagine that. It's real. And it's one of the first stories we're gonna run in the arts section.

So what's gonna happen? Even the not-so-420friendly person is gonna have fun at this site. Maybe he or she will think, "Gee, this is so much fun I completely forgot it's a Cannabis Magazine!" And maybe this will help ease the attitude of that person towards ganja just a tiny bit. It's all a psychological game that is played in an instant between mouse clicks. I know how to play that game. I've been playing it for decades. We're gonna bring 420 out into the mainstream even more with just a little help from our beautiful Goddesses.

But make no mistake, the hardcore 420 people will not ever for a moment forget that this is about marijuana.

Edit:
I disagree about the girlfriend thing. I love the word. And I dig the hot girlfriends of other guys, too... If you dig my meaning. I think we all covet our neighbor's ass just a little bit?


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

Youre a genius. I think in the back of everyone's head they REALLY know whats going on here with "weed and hollywood". But who says its a bad thing? Keep running with that million dollar idea


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

OneHit said:


> jin, got a website with your work?
> 
> roach, if your in the sharing mood, ill take a look


Not yet. But Sleezy1 and I are making the ultimate Canna-Hot chick magazine. Read all about it here in my journal if you have a spare three hours. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> I dont mind, especially with the whole "buds and babes" atmosphere
> here's a few more jin...let you get a little more familiar with a your possible new client...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you devil. Now I have growers posting pics of their other girls! Lol.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 17, 2012)

I need one of deez girls!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Youre a genius. I think in the back of everyone's head they REALLY know whats going on here with "weed and hollywood". But who says its a bad thing? Keep running with that million dollar idea


Dude, come on. Let's be real. EVERYONE smokes weed here in LA. And this was before the med laws came about. Now? You walk the streets of LA and it's common to just randomly smell dank floating around in the air. We at Femcult are here to get people even more comfortable about it. It's a mellow, positive scene we ALL could benefit from.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> I need one of deez girls!


You need FemCult. 
...And I'm not talking about the lesbian bondage site.


----------



## roachclip420 (Jan 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, come on. Let's be real. EVERYONE smokes weed here in LA. And this was before the med laws came about. Now? You walk the streets of LA and it's common to just randomly smell dank floating around in the air. We at Femcult are here to get people even more comfortable about it. It's a mellow, positive scene we ALL could benefit from.


Thats how oregon is hah. Its just still illegal to sell, so technically its illegal for dispensaries to operate(even though there are a few underground ones that the feds have allowed to operate). But the whole reason why that measure didnt pass is because everyone here grows weed and doesn't want their customers to hit the local corner joint. We do have the cheapest herb in the nation with organic zips for 150-170 street price.  My point being...you gotta think worldwide...not LA


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;051VhDUyras]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=051VhDUyras[/video]
Let's take tonight's update with a bit of classic Aerosmith. Yeah, hey look... I know the video with the trains is stupid, but it's better sound quality than the one with just the Aerosmith logo that I wanted to post. And it's a bad-ass song, so just listen and look at my grow photos.





As you can see, explosion time has begun so I'm gonna be "chasing the screen" now as it were. Will you lookit how viney and stretchy this Larry is? I can't imagine growing her without a screen.






The Tahoe has taken on a more squat, closer spaced node structure this time. This baby is gonna yield me some more great Tahoe. Good thing too, cuz my boy Sleeze seems to dig it.
First planting:





Day 16






Le root porn:











Look ma! No organic microbial sludge!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 17, 2012)

who doesnt like to get medicated and stare at hotties?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 17, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> who doesnt like to get medicated and stare at hotties?


The only thing I can think of that would be better is getting medicated _with_ hotties...on a beach, of a tropical island resort, with the warm summer sun setting. We'd smoke a few bowls of OG Kush, watch the gorgeous red sky turn dark, and head back to our hotel room. 

That would be better. Lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2012)

That Tahoe cut sure is far more compact than the last run. I am sure it'll get it stretch on at some point though. Any thoughts on how long you are vegging, are you going for a full screen or 75% then flipping to fill the rest in, or what is the decision?
Have a gid yin.
DST


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 18, 2012)

80 day Tahoe has been the most couch lock strain I have ever tried. Wont do it again, because it kind of ruins the look and smell of the herb (in my opinion)
I personally will always pull Tahoe at 68-70 days. I like feeling the original medicinal effect of Tahoe, comes on euphoric then a crash. You know, when you start the sweats after ingesting (smoking) you know its going to work.
How I HATE smoking 50-55 day OG from some clubs... Im expecting the lung expansion with the instant head change, then all you get is a 25 minute effect and disappointment.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> 80 day Tahoe has been the most couch lock strain I have ever tried. Wont do it again, because it kind of ruins the look and smell of the herb (in my opinion)
> I personally will always pull Tahoe at 68-70 days. I like feeling the original medicinal effect of Tahoe, comes on euphoric then a crash. You know, when you start the sweats after ingesting (smoking) you know its going to work.
> How I HATE smoking 50-55 day OG from some clubs... Im expecting the lung expansion with the instant head change, then all you get is a 25 minute effect and disappointment.


I can hardly wait to start using the lower-temp Led's to play with longer flowering periods.

Yeah, I don't like the full-on couchlock either. I prefer the energy/euphoria followed by the pleasant nap.

That shit looks great. Is that what I'm gonna be smoking?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

DST said:


> That Tahoe cut sure is far more compact than the last run. I am sure it'll get it stretch on at some point though. Any thoughts on how long you are vegging, are you going for a full screen or 75% then flipping to fill the rest in, or what is the decision?
> Have a gid yin.
> DST


No set veg time. I'll observe and decide as I go.

Yes, she actually looks more like a plant than a vine this time. But it'll stretch.


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 18, 2012)

thats just the cut your growing ...
A member from the club grew it....

The quote was from the guy who runs the shop...

Hey jin ....
People have been attacking po claiming that they have tmv and broad mites...
Let me know u notice anything ... me and my pals havnt noticed .... but you know theyre always gonna be people blaming po for bugs and pm and stuff...
You will help me to prove its complete bullshit...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> thats just the cut your growing ...
> A member from the club grew it....
> 
> The quote was from the guy who runs the shop...
> ...


Yeah, it's easy to blame the clone source for every little difficulty you encounter. I don't do that. I believe the clones from PO to be of stellar genetics and solid health.

PM is just a part of the game. Growers who point the finger at everyone but themselves are irritating.

I'm sure this Larry will produce well and PO's point will be proven.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Thats how oregon is hah. Its just still illegal to sell, so technically its illegal for dispensaries to operate(even though there are a few underground ones that the feds have allowed to operate). But the whole reason why that measure didnt pass is because everyone here grows weed and doesn't want their customers to hit the local corner joint. We do have the cheapest herb in the nation with organic zips for 150-170 street price.  My point being...you gotta think worldwide...not LA


My viewpoint is from LA, but the site will be a platform that brings growers together from all locations and all walks of life. I already have a great contact in Amsterdam, so yes, we are very globally minded.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> My viewpoint is from LA, but the site will be a platform that brings growers together from all locations and all walks of life. I already have a great contact in Amsterdam, so yes, we are very globally minded.


Will you have a section where I can bitch about Minnesota's cold weather and lack of a MMJ law?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Will you have a section where I can bitch about Minnesota's cold weather and lack of a MMJ law?


Yes. Absolutely.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 18, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> thats just the cut your growing ...
> A member from the club grew it....
> 
> The quote was from the guy who runs the shop...
> ...


People sometimes have too much pride to admit that the mites were their own fault. Even if it came from PO which I doubt it. They should be able to kill them off if they took the precaution, no matter what. They could be from the car or pets or even from your own shirt. People walk in and out of the place all day everyday.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> People sometimes have too much pride to admit that the mites were their own fault. Even if it came from PO which I doubt it. They should be able to kill them off if they took the precaution, no matter what. They could be from the car or pets or even from your own shirt. People walk in and out of the place all day everyday.


There's one thing that's *GOOD* about cold Minnesota winters. No bugs are alive outside for a big portion of the year. Maybe I shouldn't bitch too much...

(The HIGH temp tomorrow will be -1° Fahrenheit, and it will be windy. Fuck if I'm going outside.)


----------



## frotastic (Jan 18, 2012)

Jin and Cheezy (and everyone) - I can say something to the effect of PO and bugs and such...because I have broad mites on the clones I got from PO. BUT!!! I DO NOT BLAME PO, I BLAME MYSELF!

Make no mistake, PO did admit they had a broad mite problem at the same time I got clones, and so the clones probably came with broad mites, I unfortunately took no preventative measures to make my plants clean before it got bad. Basically I've never had mites before so I wasn't really expecting it (dumb me)-

SO I blame myself because in hindsight I should have just sprayed them all down with something during veg to just avoid the problem completely, but I didn't (I'm sort of an amateur) and so I'm dealing with it now during flower and it sucks. 

But again, I STILL LOVE PO because the genetics are so obviously better than anything I've grown. Although the yield is going to blow because of the broad mites, the quality of the bud is still a step above other dispensary clones in terms of trichome development. AND Jin you'll be happy to hear that for some reason the tahoe seems to be unaffected, and only the other two strains in my room have been hit with the broad mites. The tahoe looks soooo darn pretty, fat calyxes and such, so really not so bad after all!

All in all I take it to be a good lesson...I'll still get enough bud to make this grow worth while but I'll know next to time to just spray in veg, prevention is KEY-


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> People sometimes have too much pride to admit that the mites were their own fault. Even if it came from PO which I doubt it. They should be able to kill them off if they took the precaution, no matter what. They could be from the car or pets or even from your own shirt. People walk in and out of the place all day everyday.


Yup. True dat.

Reppy rep on that one.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 18, 2012)

daveroller said:


> There's one thing that's *GOOD* about cold Minnesota winters. No bugs are alive outside for a big portion of the year. Maybe I shouldn't bitch too much...



Lol well said! Basically the only thing you would have to worry about would be PM and any cold related problems which could easily be fixed with a heater heh.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Jin and Cheezy (and everyone) - I can say something to the effect of PO and bugs and such...because I have broad mites on the clones I got from PO. BUT!!! I DO NOT BLAME PO, I BLAME MYSELF!
> 
> Make no mistake, PO did admit they had a broad mite problem at the same time I got clones, and so the clones probably came with broad mites, I unfortunately took no preventative measures to make my plants clean before it got bad. Basically I've never had mites before so I wasn't really expecting it (dumb me)-
> 
> ...


What are the early signs of broad mites? I've never experienced an insect problem in all my grows and I don't want to start. I've already got a mind to start proactive serenade treatments, but I haven't sprayed yet. What should I look out for?

Oh, rep for that comment.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 18, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Jin and Cheezy (and everyone) - I can say something to the effect of PO and bugs and such...because I have broad mites on the clones I got from PO. BUT!!! I DO NOT BLAME PO, I BLAME MYSELF!
> 
> Make no mistake, PO did admit they had a broad mite problem at the same time I got clones, and so the clones probably came with broad mites, I unfortunately took no preventative measures to make my plants clean before it got bad. Basically I've never had mites before so I wasn't really expecting it (dumb me)-
> 
> ...


Exactly, prevention is the key. I have had good results using Mighty Wash during the flowering stage with no ill effects. I had to battle with spider mites 2 weeks ago and they seem to be gone now what is left are the eggs which should be dead soon enough. Mighty wash did the job for me but I wouldn't reccomend using them no more then 2 weeks before harvest. I have heard and read some good reviews about azamax that could be used a day before harvest which I am afraid to do that ha.

A buddy of mine brought my White Rhino clones back and they came with spider mites rawr, but at least I got it in control. I hate those fuckers!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 18, 2012)

Dont know about broad mites but spider mites are a little hecktic, but they leave small bleach like dots on leaves where they suck the nutes out of the leaves neem is an OK but preventive measures is the best treatment treat and expect your clones prior to bringing them into your grow area. I used Doktor Doom worked great but most importantly mites breed in high heat low humidity so as long as your temps and humidity is good breeding should be kept to a minimal. Than after your harvest bleach and water grow area and regrow.. btw jin i was wondering why you decided to do (2) 6" net pots vs (4) 3-4" net pots your still under the limit by law and you would veg less to fill up your scrog screen...


----------



## frotastic (Jan 18, 2012)

Well I didn't notice the broad mites until flower, and it basically makes the pistils start to die as soon as they pop out of the calyx. It's pretty sad looking, here's a pic of the white urkle at day 23 flower.


At least a couple people on a different site immediately identified it as broad mites just from the pic of the white urkle flower (a couple people said TMV but that was quickly shot down as being untrue/impossible)

edit: I should mention that I did verify the broad mites by seeing the eggs with my microscope, 30x and just barely able to see them, and after a long time looking at leaves for eggs I eventually saw a little guy run across the view of my microscope

Now I'm at day 39 flower and they still sort of look like that...I also have larry x bubba from PO which seems to also have the broad mites because they have basically never had any fresh pistils coming out of the flowers but are still growing trichomes (kind of confusing to me). The flowers are also extremely tiny, almost no growth in size after week 2 or so (I think another sign of broad mites). Here's a pic of the larry x bubba at day 29 flower, and despite the size it looks frosty enough for my standards (I might just make tons of BHO) so I'm not too angry overall-


And the tahoe seems fine for some reason! 
At day 39 the flowers almost look like miniature versions of your last grow (keyword: almost), so I'm very excited!!!


----------



## frotastic (Jan 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention any way to get rid of this, because I talked to the PO staff and got some info:

I can't remember if you already sprayed/dipped your clones, and if so just disregard the rest of this - I'm not trying to tell you what to do since you are LORDjin: but the PO staff made it seem like there were a number of products you can use in veg preventatively to be sure you don't have these (or any) critters. I didn't realize I had them until flower so I'm kind of screwed, I'm using Mighty wash and crossing my fingers.

But based on what they and others said, it's really easy to take care of in veg with stuff like neem-based products (or other oil-based sprays) and it gives you a nice protective layer. They also mentioned hotshot no pest strips if you want to really kill them dead, but I grow in my bedroom closet so I was worried about killing myself also. They were also talking about products like avid and forbid, but I think that's only if you know you have them because that stuff is serious and expensive-

Anyways I'm not saying you have them, I'm not sure how to tell during veg (other than with a good microscope and seeing the bumpy eggs), but I don't think spraying neem hurts anything during veg (please someone correct me if this is wrong)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 18, 2012)

frotastic said:


> I forgot to mention any way to get rid of this, because I talked to the PO staff and got some info:
> 
> I can't remember if you already sprayed/dipped your clones, and if so just disregard the rest of this - I'm not trying to tell you what to do since you are LORDjin: but the PO staff made it seem like there were a number of products you can use in veg preventatively to be sure you don't have these (or any) critters. I didn't realize I had them until flower so I'm kind of screwed, I'm using Mighty wash and crossing my fingers.
> 
> ...


No, no... Please tell me what to do. I've never had bugs, so I'm a complete noob at signs and symptoms. I was very pleased with the performance of Serenade last time in my war with PM, and it's an all around pest control remedy that kills microbial nasties and critters of all types. So I'll give it a light spritz at some point before flowering. 

Great stuff btw. Won't let me rep you again.

Edit:
I think little bugs have a tough time of it in my cab because the environment is so harsh. I can barely stand to stick my head in there for more than a few minutes, can you imagine a tiny bug? Even if a little fly or something gets in my cab, he doesn't last very long with all that bright and wind. It is NOT the same as being outside in the sun in your backyard. Bugs just dry right up and die. Very low humidity in there. Little spider mites can't handle my harsh, desert-like conditions, either. And it's all because I'm trying to mimick the conditions of the Afghan mountains... only I'm doing at sea level. Hence OG (Ocean Grown) Kush vs. Afghan or Hindu Kush. TA DA! More fine weed trivia!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;5rmYHuiG8lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rmYHuiG8lg&amp;feature=related[/video]
This is Rainbow! Side project of Ritchie Blackmore and Roger Glover, guitarist and bassist for Deep Purple. Looks like they hired some kind of pervert to be their lead-singer, tho. Rock trivia too? How'd all this shit get in my head?





Now to the plants. They're pumping it out, huh?





And look at this bitch.





Dude, Larry's roots are powering on.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful healthy roots man.

I am subbed now. 

Cant wait to see that screen full 

How long till you flip the switch? Sorry if you already said in a prev. post.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Jin are you in cali?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Beautiful healthy roots man.
> 
> I am subbed now.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. That's the fun of each new grow! We decide as we go!



billcollector99 said:


> Jin are you in cali?


Yessir. Los Angeleez, California.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

Edit: Oh and this studio has a stripper pole! Hear that, Sleeze? Party time, bro!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

What is FemCult?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What is FemCult?


Dear reader, you have traveled the long road for however many years you've been alive to finally come to this. FemCult, not to be confused with Lesbian Domination, is short for FEMINIZED CULTURE. This is not a website. This is an online sensory experience custom designed for the cannabis enthusiast of our modern times. It is a place adorned with the most dazzling nude female beauty in the world wide web. It is something that is going to take the Cannabis world and the world at large by storm. It's funk, it's pop, it's jazz, it's soul. It's everything your mother warned you not to do, but you went ahead and did it anyway. It's basically the most satisfying web experience you're gonna have, dear reader.

It is practically made already. I practically have it right here in my pocket. This guy on RIU calling himself Sleezy1 just rode in on a white horse like my fucking hero to help me make it happen. Photography will commence in March. Sleezy1 is finalizing the business creation process as we speak. So I'm not just blowing hot air out of my ass. It's coming, friend. You're gonna fucking love it.


----------



## Aljazera (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to be the first to have my senses bedazzled by FemCult, please.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sounds interesting jin


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

as long as you don't bejazzle me I'll be right....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

Aljazera said:


> I'd like to be the first to have my senses bedazzled by FemCult, please.


There is no waiting in line. All you have to do is... click.



hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds interesting jin


Brothers and sisters, let us all join hands and sing high praises to the mighty Cheeb.

Of course you do realize you're gonna have to keep reading my journal for FemCult project developments and teasers, right? And you do realize you're gonna have to tell all your friends and associates, right?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> as long as you don't bejazzle me I'll be right....


Don't you mean bejizzle?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

As long as theres good looking girls and weed im all for it


----------



## DST (Jan 19, 2012)

bejizzle, eeeck, that sounds sticky man!!!!

bejazzles the big rage in the UK by all accounts, bejazzling your bits with shiney stars and glitter....imagine going down for some fellatio and coming out with gold stars on yer tongue....ffs.



lordjin said:


> Don't you mean bejizzle?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> As long as theres good looking girls and weed im all for it


FemCult is to good looking girls and weed what Rolls Royce is to automobiles, Dom Perignon to Champagne, what Becks is to tattooed soccer players, OG Kush is to marijuana, what gorillas are to the primate... The biggest, the best, the sexiest most fuckable Canna E-zine ever known to man.... So no, it's gonna be GREAT looking girls and PENETRATING ganja coverage... sprinkled with the kief of funny-ass, smart articles written by funny-ass, smart me.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

DST said:


> bejizzle, eeeck, that sounds sticky man!!!!
> 
> bejazzles the big rage in the UK by all accounts, bejazzling your bits with shiney stars and glitter....imagine going down for some fellatio and coming out with gold stars on yer tongue....ffs.


You just made me choke with laughter.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lol ok jin i trust your going to kill it when you get it up and running


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Lol ok jin i trust your going to kill it when you get it up and running


I like you. I like you a lot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

I like you to but i like your tahoe og better lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I like you to but i like your tahoe og better lol


Everyone is nice to me just to get a little closer to my Tahoe. It is frustrating at times. Lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

Aww i get the same thing with my clone only orange kush!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Aww i get the same thing with my clone only orange kush!


Do they love us for us or our our dank? Oh, cruel world. Lol.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 19, 2012)

i had a really bad problem with mites before and they will destroy your whole crop. i ordered avid offline and applied it twice 2 days in a row and i the mites were gone in a day or 2, and they never came back. heres is a link http://www.syngentaprofessionalproducts.com/prodrender/index.aspx?prodid=733


----------



## bong face (Jan 19, 2012)

i love this thread!!!

buds, beats, and babes!!! wooooooooohoooo!
definitely following this one.

im from the far far east coast, and about a month or two ago my buddy got some larry OG. haha i remember being like wtf kinda strain is named larry hahaha.

from what i remember it was good smoke, although it was sample during a multi strain smoke marathon, so its hard to say. but im sure it contributed to that great buzz!

keep it jin!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

bong face said:


> i love this thread!!!
> 
> buds, beats, and babes!!! wooooooooohoooo!
> definitely following this one.
> ...


Thank you, Bong Face. You're right. As I stated in a prior post, you don't truly feel the character of a bud unless you smoke nothing but that for at least four days to one week.

Thank you for the kind comments, but keep in mind that this thread is simiply a prelude of the real deal to come. I'm grateful for these RIU journals because they've given me the opportunity to keep my writing and my typing well-oiled. I don't get to do a whole lot of stream of consciousness creative writing at my current day job. All that's gonna change. This is gonna be my full time job. I will document in detail the scene I will cause here at the office when I resign. It's gonna be epic. I'm actually thinking about smearing feces on the walls.

Just because your name is Bong Face, I'm gonna respond to you with yet another FemCult update:

I'm currently casting for girls 4 and 5. This is Brandi. She was a little shy and evasive when I asked her if she was 420, but she wants to be an Emerald Goddess. And we want her to be Goddess number 4... or 5.






This is Lauren. We're considering her to be Goddess number 5, but still unsure. That's where you guys come in. Chime in and tell us what you think of Lauren. No other good red heads have applied... they're so RARE!











Lauren is very sweet and super enthusiastic about shooting with us. Maybe we'll give her a shot based on that alone...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

Miss High Times 2011, not even hot enough to be a FemCult reject:





Chrissy, one of the first three Emerald Goddesses:


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

Top 10 Marijuana Highlights From 2011 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/rob-kampia/top-10-marijuana-highligh_b_1204812.html?ref=marijuana


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

Id find another redhead besides lauren... IMHO


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Id find another redhead besides lauren... IMHO


Your input is noted. That's why I was unsure about that one. 

Edit:
She just emailed me more photos of herself. She has a great attitude. I think I'm starting to like her more.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-0118-head-found-20120118,0,6958162.story?track=icymi





Police think he's Armenian. They found his feet just a few miles down the road.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a buddy who works for the coroner, I have seen some pretty gruesome stuff !!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 19, 2012)

The red head aint cuting it jin


----------



## daveroller (Jan 19, 2012)

IMHO both models aren't up to your usual standards, Jin. They remind me of "bad girl" types from high school, smoking cigarettes and chewing gum and mouthing off to teachers. But other people might like that and still others might see something different than I did. Just my opinion. Yeah, Lauren looks a bit pale and sickly for her age.

OMG, that reminds me. Watched the old 1952 movie "Monkey Business" a couple nights ago. Did Marilyn Monroe ever have a big, fat ass!!! Made me laugh to see it. Anyways, I like 'em big and round, but maybe not quite that fat. Although I wouldn't have kicked her out of bed either!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

daveroller said:


> IMHO both models aren't up to your usual standards, Jin. They remind me of "bad girl" types from high school, smoking cigarettes and chewing gum and mouthing off to teachers. But other people might like that and still others might see something different than I did. Just my opinion. Yeah, Lauren looks a bit pale and sickly for her age.
> 
> OMG, that reminds me. Watched the old 1952 movie "Monkey Business" a couple nights ago. Did Marilyn Monroe ever have a big, fat ass!!! Made me laugh to see it. Anyways, I like 'em big and round, but maybe not quite that fat. Although I wouldn't have kicked her out of bed either!





hellraizer30 said:


> The red head aint cuting it jin


LOL! I can't believe you guys! I think I spoiled you! Lol.

Let's see what Sleezy says. Yo!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;ABc8ciT5QLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABc8ciT5QLs[/video]





























Well, it looks like Larry is a weird one alright. Just look at her! She's weird, but everything looks super-clean so far, PO. But I guess at this stage it's still too early to tell.

Honestly, I'm so mega-high on the Tahoe all the time that I'm not really paying much attention to this one. I know, I know... I'll shift my attitude. But I have it set up so that all the little machines run themselves, so I can afford to space out. And that really, really helps with all this Tahoe lying around.

Sleezy1, where are you? I summon you to my journal now...

You have to help me smoke some of this, and I have to try your Bubba. 

That 323cheezy seems MIA again...


----------



## OneHit (Jan 19, 2012)

I must of missed it, who were the other 2 emerald goddess? Im sure everyone would like to see more pictures lol. And yeah wow, miss high times has nothing on these girls.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

OneHit said:


> I must of missed it, who were the other 2 emerald goddess? Im sure everyone would like to see more pictures lol. And yeah wow, miss high times has nothing on these girls.


Good one. So yeah, Lauren has been getting a tough reception so far. But based on the input of Curly604 in Sleezy's thread... And I quote, "and hey lordjin those bitches be pretty damn fine your boys are trippin haha i like the pale redhead one fuckin sexy cheers!"

And since Lauren just emailed me these (without the flowers), as C.O.O. of FemCult, I went ahead and made her evening by hiring her. Hey, I look at it as an interesting challenge. Easy for me to doll up and shoot the ones you just flat out love (and I will), but a model like Lauren presents the challenge of winning you guys over. And based on these photos, it won't be much of a challenge to turn her into Emerald Goddess number 4.











Personally, I think you nay-sayers are nuts. Now remember, I didn't take these. Mine will be better.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Good one. So yeah, Lauren has been getting a tough reception so far. But based on the input of Curly604 in Sleezy's thread... And I quote, "and hey lordjin those bitches be pretty damn fine your boys are trippin haha i like the pale redhead one fuckin sexy cheers!"
> 
> And since Lauren just emailed me these (without the flowers), as C.O.O. of FemCult, I went ahead and made her evening by hiring her. Hey, I look at it as an interesting challenge. Easy for me to doll up and shoot the ones you just flat out love (and I will), but a model like Lauren presents the challenge of winning you guys over. And based on these photos, it won't be much of a challenge to turn her into Emerald Goddess number 4.
> 
> ...


You're an old softie, Jin. Hey, she looks good in that 2nd pic.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 19, 2012)

When you look through more modeling catalogs, Jin, don't forget to look over the MILF section. I'm at the age where I like a few wrinkles on a beautiful woman's face. Actually, there are some dynamite women with knockout bods who are in their 50's -- no fooling. Not suggesting anything kinky here.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dear reader, you have traveled the long road for however many years you've been alive to finally come to this. FemCult, not to be confused with Lesbian Domination, is short for FEMINIZED CULTURE. This is not a website. This is an online sensory experience custom designed for the cannabis enthusiast of our modern times. It is a place adorned with the most dazzling nude female beauty in the world wide web. It is something that is going to take the Cannabis world and the world at large by storm. It's funk, it's pop, it's jazz, it's soul. It's everything your mother warned you not to do, but you went ahead and did it anyway. It's basically the most satisfying web experience you're gonna have, dear reader.
> 
> It is practically made already. I practically have it right here in my pocket. This guy on RIU calling himself Sleezy1 just rode in on a white horse like my fucking hero to help me make it happen. Photography will commence in March. Sleezy1 is finalizing the business creation process as we speak. So I'm not just blowing hot air out of my ass. It's coming, friend. You're gonna fucking love it.


Make it happen! Don't you go slacking off while using the Tahoe OG buds man lolol. I will be watching and waiting to see it happen. I love when people step up into the game. 

Larry sure does look weird dude. I will be watching this one. I have been eyeing on the Larry OG compared to Tahoe so we shall wait and see in a few months.



daveroller said:


> You're an old softie, Jin. Hey, she looks good in that 2nd pic.


I second that!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 19, 2012)

for a preventive in Veg I really like to use Protekt and neem oil foliar spray from dyna- gro. I use protekt with every feeding at small dosage 2.5 ml. I have noticed that the pest didn't bother those plants with protekt.. I am about to try drenching my soil with azamax soon with some research the azamax is effective when it is inside the plant to force the pests eat and suffocate stating on general hydroponics site.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

daveroller said:


> You're an old softie, Jin. Hey, she looks good in that 2nd pic.


Yeah, hey. I'm a sucker for readheads who send me nude photos of themselves... What can I say?

Come on, Dave. You own my e-book. You know I won't let you down.

Edit: And don't worry. Emerald Goddess of the Year will be awarded on a reader voting system. The ultimate Goddess of the year will be decided through direct gallery voting and commenting, unlike Playmate or Pet of the Year.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Make it happen! Don't you go slacking off while using the Tahoe OG buds man lolol. I will be watching and waiting to see it happen. I love when people step up into the game.
> 
> Larry sure does look weird dude. I will be watching this one. I have been eyeing on the Larry OG compared to Tahoe so we shall wait and see in a few months.
> 
> ...


You're a good man. Lauren will appreciate that.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you sir! Both girls are hot in their bad girl way which I likey! The red head could use some sun IMO then she will be sizzlin. Chrissy should be nbr 1 man! heh.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 19, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Thank you sir! Both girls are hot in their bad girl way which I likey! The red head could use some sun IMO then she will be sizzlin. Chrissy should be nbr 1 man! heh.


Everyone has their own personal favorite. That's why the voting system for Goddess of the Year is gonna be so fun! And it's gonna be especially fun for me to bring the top Goddess back for the crowning and Ultimate Goddess shoot.

Edit: And about Lauren's pale skin, I plan to highlight her naturally creamy white skin against her brilliant red hair. I think it would add a striking contrast to the raven haired beauties I naturally tend towards. There will be green gels too, of course. Don't worry, y'all, Lauren is gonna look awesome. They all are.

Come on, don't we have any Irish boys out there who can appreciate a lass like this?


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the redhead!!! I bet her skin is smooth like porcelin china.....

eh hem, back to my cuppa tea....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

DST said:


> I like the redhead!!! I bet her skin is smooth like porcelin china.....
> 
> eh hem, back to my cuppa tea....


One more for Lauren! Good on you, DST. Watch, I'll show you all just how beautiful she is.

She's quickly becoming a favorite of mine because of all this controversy she's caused.

Ah, what a fine, fresh lass, eh?





This light makeup shot shows a naturally pretty girl.

And just let down that hair... instant sexy.






And a naturally pretty girl is quite easily glammed up by any capable stylist.











This is the FemCult look.

I don't know, she's such a sassy looking thing.











Choice of costume and lighting questionable, but look at that white girl butt.

Oh, and here's Lauren's beautiful butt again!






And come on, this chick wrestles. That's when I knew we had to have her.





She's such a sweet girl. She can get me in a scissor leg-lock any day. Go, Lauren, Go! 1...2...3... bam! You're out!

Tattoo free. All-natural girl.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 20, 2012)

ill give you my opinion if i can get the pics without the flowers on them haha


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2012)

And what is it people don't like about her.....she's freakin great!


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 20, 2012)

i think she looks hot as hell i just wanted him to PM a pic without the flowers lmao


----------



## DST (Jan 20, 2012)

i love the pic with the carpet sticking over those stairs....


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 20, 2012)

i like the first pic of her with green shirt


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> One more for Lauren! Good on you, DST. Watch, I'll show you all just how beautiful she is.
> 
> She's quickly becoming a favorite of mine because of all this controversy she's caused.
> 
> ...


On second go around, she is much prettier without all the make-up. The eye shadow and shit makes her face look funny.


----------



## solanero (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha , i just watched that urban grower clip above. As soon as they start to show the plant ,the microphone guy ,shouts out ,"i just love these big fat nugs' or something and reaches out this big bear claw grippy hand and GRABS the guys plant cola. I wAs screaming inside' NOOOOOoo' If someone just waddles up and paws at my pride plant like that, well i just don't think i could take that. or is it just me that feels that way?? LOL


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> On second go around, she is much prettier without all the make-up. The eye shadow and shit makes her face look funny.


I agree 100%. Irish girls like Lauren look a lot better without makeup. Her face looked sickly with all that shitty makeup that they put on her in the earlier photos. Good to see that she really has natural eyebrows, not just drawn-on ones. The wrestling photo demonstrates that she can show a little emotion too. She's a poor little lamb who's lost her way, but you'll help her find it, Jin.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> i like the first pic of her with green shirt


So do I. Her look works very well with soft, natural makeup.



slayer6669 said:


> ill give you my opinion if i can get the pics without the flowers on them haha


Oh, you devil. Just stay tuned to my journal. When I start throwing up teasers of shit I actually shot, you will be amazed.



DST said:


> And what is it people don't like about her.....she's freakin great!


Thanks, DST! I'll shoot her especially for you, my brother.



slayer6669 said:


> i think she looks hot as hell i just wanted him to PM a pic without the flowers lmao


Patience, young slayer. Patience.



DST said:


> i love the pic with the carpet sticking over those stairs....


Now how did I know you would like that one, DST? When I saw the funky decor of the set, I though "DST will like that." Get ready to be FemCult's very first live correspondent.



billcollector99 said:


> On second go around, she is much prettier without all the make-up. The eye shadow and shit makes her face look funny.


Well, hell, dude. That's an astute point.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

That 2nd pic from the last one is nice


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

Somebody posted a couple of photos on this thread of a tit next to a pot plant. I'd like to see more of the lady whose tit that was.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Somebody posted a couple of photos on this thread of a tit next to a pot plant. I'd like to see more of the lady whose tit that was.


A little tit for tat? I believe that was Flowamasta. I think that's his lady.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That 2nd pic from the last one is nice


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> A little tit for tat? I believe that was Flowamasta. I think that's his lady.


Lucky him. Maybe she could model some more shots? The more of her we can see, the better in my opinion.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


Nice shorts. Her butt would be ok if her thighs didn't look so chubby. She'd really benefit if she took up running. That photo of her bent over was great, partly because it didn't show her thighs.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Nice shorts. Her butt would be ok if her thighs didn't look so chubby. She'd really benefit if she took up running. That photo of her bent over was great, partly because it didn't show her thighs.


Okay, Dave. We get it. Ease back on that. This is one of our models you're talking about.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 20, 2012)

lol hey jin look up elle navarro shes my sis friend idk if shes 420 friendly though but shes amazing...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> lol hey jin look up elle navarro shes my sis friend idk if shes 420 friendly though but shes amazing...


Yes, lovely curves on Elle.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 20, 2012)

what up lordjin! scrogg looked good didnt get to look through it all yet but i will , and damn that lauren girls looks better with every shot! keep up the good work man


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

I've been so caught up in FemCult planning these days, I haven't really noticed how fucking high I've been. Well I went out for a spell just now, sat with my face turned to the sun and gentle breeze, closed my eyes... Wow. A feeling of true bliss came over me as the sun seemed to penetrate my very soul and the breeze seemed to be caressing my cheeks.

Right now I feel like I'm gonna melt out of my chair and become a puddle of liquid on the floor. It's true what they say about curing... Damn...
OG Kush Forever...

Edit:
Music sounds incredible right now.

I talk a lot of shit, but does your bud turn you into liquid?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> what up lordjin! scrogg looked good didnt get to look through it all yet but i will , and damn that lauren girls looks better with every shot! keep up the good work man


Thank you. Yes, those shots (taken by other photographers) serve as an excellent blueprint for the FemCult architectural work we're gonna do on her. As an experienced photographer, I don't look for absolute perfection in model photo submissions. When a model shows up on set with no makeup prior to the stylist's work, you would be surprised at how unassuming these dazzling models look... some even look plain. But the girl throws on that green powder under the eyes, builds the foundation, lines the lips, eyes... and a quick powder brush to finish it off... Voila! There's our model! I was wondering when the butterfly would emerge from its cocoon! So I don't look for absolute perfection in submission photos. It's an unrealistic error beginners make.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, Dave. We get it. Ease back on that. This is one of our models you're talking about.


Sorry, I grew up in a big city, so sometimes I'm not so tactful. I like Lauren. Just pointing out things to downplay. She's got a beautiful face... without any makeup.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Sorry, I grew up in a big city, so sometimes I'm not so tactful. I like Lauren. Just pointing out things to downplay. She's got a beautiful face... without any makeup.


Thanks. But, I've been shooting female glamor for some time. Presenting the subject in the most flattering way possible is a skill I've been honing most of my adult life.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm starting to receive submissions from out of state applicants even though I expressly stated local SoCal models in my casting description. This is Cristal from Miami. I'm, unfortunately, having to tell these girls that we're not flying models out at this time. Just thought I'd throw her up so all of you can see what I see as we make this thing.





I woulnd't kick her out of bed...


----------



## bong face (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I'm starting to receive submissions from out of state applicants even though I expressly stated local SoCal models in my casting description. This is Cristal from Miami. I'm, unfortunately, having to tell these girls that we're not flying models out at this time. Just thought I'd throw her up so all of you can see what I see as we make this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fly her out! or up my way!


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. But, I've been shooting female glamor for some time. Presenting the subject in the most flattering way possible is a skill I've been honing most of my adult life.


I don't have any doubts about your skills, Jin. Not in the least. I like the same things you do 99% of the time, too. If I ever have a differing opinion, don't take it too seriously. I'm just another schmuck typing in your thread. I don't even take my own opinions too seriously.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

[h=1]Iran: Golshifteh Farahani Posing Nude Means No Return To Homeland[/h]*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/19/iran-golshifteh-farahani-nude_n_1213220.html?ref=world
**





*Golshifteh Farahani, a 29-year-old actress who became the first Iranian to star in a major Hollywood film, has been banned from returning to Iran, _The Telegraph_ is reporting.
Her offense? Appearing topless in a short black-and-white film.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

daveroller said:


> I don't have any doubts about your skills, Jin. Not in the least. I like the same things you do 99% of the time, too. If I ever have a differing opinion, don't take it too seriously. I'm just another schmuck typing in your thread. I don't even take my own opinions too seriously.


My director friend and I recently had a conversation about men who are overly critical of the looks of actresses and models. We don't like them. I'm really put off by that sort of thing, man. I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 20, 2012)

Persian woman are to die for! PERIOD


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> My director friend and I recently had a conversation about men who are overly critical of the looks of actresses and models. We don't like them. I'm really put off by that sort of thing, man. I don't know what else to tell you.


Shit, I'm not sure how you put me in that category, bro. I've said a lot of good things about Lauren after you posted better pics of her. And I love that Chrissy babe. Cali, too. And those photos you shot for your book were outstanding. You asked for opinions and so I wrote what I saw through my own eyes, that's all. If you detected any hostility towards anyone, that definitely wasn't intended.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 20, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Thank you sir! Both girls are hot in their bad girl way which I likey! The red head could use some sun IMO then she will be sizzlin. Chrissy should be nbr 1 man! heh.


sooo glad my woman doesn't read this  yeah Lauren, you are deliceous!! i love a redhead with freckles and all but thats me yu yu yuuuuummmmmm



lordjin said:


> One more for Lauren! Good on you, DST. Watch, I'll show you all just how beautiful she is.
> 
> She's quickly becoming a favorite of mine because of all this controversy she's caused.
> 
> ...


absolutely beautiful, both girls are absoloute stunners in my opinion, lauren's my dream tonight


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 20, 2012)

ohhhh and that little bum, man oh man


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> sooo glad my woman doesn't read this  yeah Lauren, you are deliceous!! i love a redhead with freckles and all but thats me yu yu yuuuuummmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely beautiful, both girls are absoloute stunners in my opinion, lauren's my dream tonight





flowamasta said:


> ohhhh and that little bum, man oh man


You're a good man. Glad to have you on the squad.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> Persian woman are to die for! PERIOD


She is quite lovely.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Shit, I'm not sure how you put me in that category, bro. I've said a lot of good things about Lauren after you posted better pics of her. And I love that Chrissy babe. Cali, too. And those photos you shot for your book were outstanding. You asked for opinions and so I wrote what I saw through my own eyes, that's all. If you detected any hostility towards anyone, that definitely wasn't intended.


I see now just how harsh my statement was to you. I was a little puzzled by your response because I didn't realize how cold I was sounding when I typed that. I was just coming off my latest flame war so my maybe I'm still not in the best of moods without being completely aware of it. Sorry about that. I'm a little abrasive at times. But I think most everyone who knows of me at RIU is aware of this.

I understand. Lauren is not Mosh, Zinn, Cali, or Stephy. I give you that. But there is something to her. At first I was a little harshly critical of her too, but something reminded me that a great attitude and personality counts for just as much as sheer hotness sometimes. She's hot enough. And her charming enthusiasm won me over.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

bong face said:


> fly her out! or up my way!


You dig Cristal? Me too. We're gonna expand and start recruiting talent all across the USA in the future, but for now we're working with local talent to start.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;YgPvRSAdK6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
How about a little Cult with your FemCult? Ian Astbury is still weird as fuck in this video after all these years.





Dude, this shit is explosively healthy and green. But check out how uneven they look! LOL! Larry is spreading out low, low... Too low in fact. I'm actually gonna have to tie her branches up to the cage. I'll do it tomorrow. I'm sure Larry is great, but next time, Cheeze, two Tahoes please.

Slight imbalance to report. Tahoe is like, "Are you fucking trying to kill me with nute?" And Larry is like, "Are you fucking trying to starve me?"





Sorry, Larry. I can't fuck up Tahoe on your account. I diluted the res.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 20, 2012)

Look at that little one explode! You are an amazing gardner. I have a question for you. How do you add the clone to the hydrotron and how do you water it until the roots emerge?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Look at that little one explode! You are an amazing gardner. I have a question for you. How do you add the clone to the hydrotron and how do you water it until the roots emerge?


Peace, Mohican. Long time.

I bury the rockwool core of the clone so that the top can be covered with a layer of pebbles completely. I then simply run my sprayers 15 on 15 off. This keeps the hytroton in the net pot perfectly hydrated without soaking the rockwool core too much.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Nice shorts. Her butt would be ok if her thighs didn't look so chubby. She'd really benefit if she took up running. That photo of her bent over was great, partly because it didn't show her thighs.


I dont know about you but thick thighs is a good thing where I come from. Actuall was one of the first things I noticed about her.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, I'm starting to receive submissions from out of state applicants even though I expressly stated local SoCal models in my casting description. This is Cristal from Miami. I'm, unfortunately, having to tell these girls that we're not flying models out at this time. Just thought I'd throw her up so all of you can see what I see as we make this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She looks like an actress - Olivia Wilde - Kinda


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;YgPvRSAdK6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YgPvRSAdK6o&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> How about a little Cult with your FemCult? Ian Astbury is still weird as fuck in this video after all these years.
> 
> 
> ...


That spotting looks more like a mag issue than an overfeeding..


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

Fuckin' pure rocket fuel now. This weed makes we dream as you walk. It makes you smile as you talk.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That spotting looks more like a mag issue than an overfeeding..


Mag overload? You can't mean deficiency. I pump calmag constantly.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Mag overload?


Usually that spotting occurs with a lockout or a deficiency. Whats your PH measuring at?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuckin' pure rocket fuel now. This weed makes we dream as you walk. It makes you smile as you talk.


Beautiful Nugs there, something I would love to smoke!!

Almost make it worth the 2 hr drive


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> She looks like an actress - Olivia Wilde - Kinda


Olivia Wilde? Let me see.

Oh yeah, a little.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Usually that spotting occurs with a lockout or a deficiency. Whats your PH measuring at?


I'm at 5.7 average. I've been trying to ride it a little higher at 5.8-5.9. 

No, I'm pretty sure it's nute burn. Nute burn manifests a little differently with each plant, even if they're the same strain. I've seen this kind of burn pattern before. It looks a lot like a mag issue, you're right. But there's this kind of nute burn and the more defined brown spot kind that appears closer to the tips.

They get tons of calmag. I don't skimp on that.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

When you run your pH that low, you run the risk of locking out the Mag, take a look at the chart and see where the Mag is available.







Its a tough call because the spotting is so light. Aim for 5.8-5.9 and you should see that issue go away


----------



## OneHit (Jan 20, 2012)

so, i gotta ask, as a professional photographer, how often do you get to "get with" the models you photograph? Seems like a dream job


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

OneHit said:


> so, i gotta ask, as a professional photographer, how often do you get to "get with" the models you photograph? Seems like a dream job


That is soo unethical...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

Or does this chick make anyone else horny?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> When you run your pH that low, you run the risk of locking out the Mag, take a look at the chart and see where the Mag is available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it may not be burn at all. Fuck. Thanks. Rep. 

Edit:
Just added ten drops of up. Ph now 6.0. I'll let it drop to 5.8 and try to stabilize there. These different leaf issues look so similar sometimes. Thanks for kicking me out of my stoned, nute burn assumption.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

Burn usually shows in the tips of the leaves. They will actually start to turn color, orange rust color kinda, and as the "burn" progresses the leaves will actually start to look like they have been burned by fire.


Look closely at the tips of the fan leaves in the photo, you can see the beginning signs of nute burn


----------



## OneHit (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That is soo unethical...


Its unethical but u gotta be thinking it. How can you not?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

OneHit said:


> so, i gotta ask, as a professional photographer, how often do you get to "get with" the models you photograph? Seems like a dream job


Ah, finally a good question.

I have sweet, wet, succulent, passionate butt-sex with every girl I shoot. That's what's known in the photographer's world as a "prerequisite."

I almost got into the "Photographer's Clit-piercing Judging Panel," but since I only have the experience of evaluating three piercings, I fell short.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

OneHit said:


> Its unethical but u gotta be thinking it. How can you not?


Eh TBH the thought hadnt crossed my mind till i read your post.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Burn usually shows in the tips of the leaves. They will actually start to turn color, orange rust color kinda, and as the "burn" progresses the leaves will actually start to look like they have been burned by fire.
> 
> 
> Look closely at the tips of the fan leaves in the photo, you can see the beginning signs of nute burn


Yikes! I think I have a touch of both then. Ha ha.

Why didn't you come along and teach me how to grow sooner?


----------



## curly604 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Ah, finally a good question.
> 
> I have sweet, wet, succulent, passionate butt-sex with every girl I shoot. That's what's known in the photographer's world as a "prerequisite."



bahahahahahah , you the man lordjin that girl is fine as hell that ass in the fridge shot is amazing , ohhhh the things i would do  keep up the good work man shame ya can get her out to work with ya.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 20, 2012)

although it is a professional job ya must have trouble being professional at times .... or at least have un-professional thoughts


----------



## OneHit (Jan 20, 2012)

haha, what a nice job to have. how about you let me be your assistant holding whatever you want me hold, and ill help you with investments for free


----------



## daveroller (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I see now just how harsh my statement was to you. I was a little puzzled by your response because I didn't realize how cold I was sounding when I typed that. I was just coming off my latest flame war so my maybe I'm still not in the best of moods without being completely aware of it. Sorry about that. I'm a little abrasive at times. But I think most everyone who knows of me at RIU is aware of this.
> 
> I understand. Lauren is not Mosh, Zinn, Cali, or Stephy. I give you that. But there is something to her. At first I was a little harshly critical of her too, but something reminded me that a great attitude and personality counts for just as much as sheer hotness sometimes. She's hot enough. And her charming enthusiasm won me over.


I think I should apologize for the insensitive comment I made about Lauren, now that I read it over again. I can see now that it sounded like I was talking about a piece of meat or something. Dirty old man Dave. Now that I'm high I can see some things much more clearly than when I'm not high. Didn't mean to be rude. Sorry if I sounded that way.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> although it is a professional job ya must have trouble being professional at times .... or at least have un-professional thoughts


Oh my thoughts are very unprofessional. 

Once I was doing a NON-NUDE "Military Cutie" shoot for the boys in Iraq (against the War, but support troops in harm's way), and this chick just did that little pulling of the panty triangle to the side thing right in the middle of the shoot and showed me her pussy. She made me promise to not photograph it but let me look at it for a long time. It was all because she was a little tipsy and a little too excited about her new clit-piercing. Ah, fond memories. I massaged and sucked her tits on my balcony. They were fake titties, but still very nice. There is nothing like my weed mixed with vodka. 

We kinda forgot about the shoot after that and went over to my cheesy-ass sectional sofa. Lots of kissing... probing tongues, tongue sucking. I just met this girl and she's a model, in case you weren't getting that part. She was wearing this camouflage thong that ties together at the hips. I helped her put them on. I helped her take them off. Real easy to take off... just a pull of the string and the hip bow tie comes undone... She was still wearing that stupid military beret and a green military tee shirt with a peace symbol on it. I remember the tee shirt was quite tight and the hat and her hair got caught in it as I pulled it off over her head. Hello, fake titties again.

I remember this clearly and in every detail because I was just slightly high at the time. She was a redhead (not natural) and had very pale skin. I remember her flesh felt kind of clammy because she was sweaty from shooting. Soft and moist. I laid her down gently, she spread her legs and showed me her beautiful clit-piercing again in full naked glory this time. Almost fully shaved, but with landing strip stubble coming back. I couldn't eat her out because she was afraid of an infection, but I clumsily ripped open the rubber I keep handy in the lamp table drawer nearby, clumsily rolled it on and fucked the shit out of her. I thought we were still risking an infection to her piercing, but she said fuck it... literally... just no eating out. 

She called a few days later -- no infection. She said after she smoked my dope, her fresh piercing became so stimulated that she got out of control horny. She said she was pretty stimulated because of her piercing when she got here, but getting high pushed her over the edge. And it all started because posing all sexy for me half naked really got her going. One of the hottest experiences of my life, boys. It should also be noted that she was one of those 'free spirit' Burning Man types. She always tried to get me to go with her after that, but I'm too shy. 

**Please note that my earlier comment of having sex with every model I've shot is not entirely true. This was an incredibly rare instance I thought to share with you. As soon as I helped this chick out of her car, she gave me such an intimate hug, I already felt something. I even took her hand and she did a little 360 in the parking lot like a ballet dancer to let me examine the goods... Short denim skirt and tank top. FUCKING HOT.

Oh, and she was a screamer. Kind of exaggerated, but she was really giddy from the piercing, pot, and booze. And she actually came before me! I'm not a huge cock stud or anything, but her clit was really excited from that piercing I guess. I think any cock, unless you're Tiny Tim, would have done. She just really, really needed something or someone inside her, and I was the only guy there. I really regret not being able to eat that pussy, though. I love eating pussy. And I'm not good at it... I'm an artist at it. I've studied female anatomy extensively in my applied art training, and I have an intimate understanding of vaginal anatomy and how everything works. POICE!

I may have hinted at this scenario before in my earlier days of posting, but I didn't reveal the whole story until now. I guess I thought it was too early for me to start bragging about my model-sex experience... but now? I'm feeling really 'free' these days. Lol. I haven't had any sex during a photo shoot apart from that. There was this one time I got laid with a hot go go dancer up in Frisco when I was helping my buddy with his bikini site, but that's all. Sorry guys.

And you know what was the hottest part? After we were fully dressed, I sat at a table filling out the model release forms, and I remember telling her how 'fuckin' cute' she was as she was just standing there in front of me. I pulled her closer to me by her butt and just kept telling her how 'fuckin' cute' she was. LOL! She had that 'baby talk' voice going big time by that point and just kept saying "really? thank you..."

We hung out a few more times at social gatherings, but never had sex again. It wasn't a 'relationship' thing, and I'm man enough to understand that about a person like her. She's married now and we're still friends... And she still DOESN'T shoot nudes!

Edit:
Of course once FemCult is going strong, this sort of thing will be commonplace for me and Sleezy1. It was an incredible experience. So much so, a few days afterward, I wrote a song called "I Fucked a Model." I now realize that it's something that should become so regular, that it becomes a lifestyle for me and Sleeze. And it will.






And yeah, she kept her dog tags on. INCREDIBLE. This is why I studied art and photography.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yikes! I think I have a touch of both then. Ha ha.
> 
> Why didn't you come along and teach me how to grow sooner?


Shit I was hoping you could teach me based on your tahoe nugs


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Shit I was hoping you could teach me based on your tahoe nugs


We learn from one another, friend. You just showed me something.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

daveroller said:


> I think I should apologize for the insensitive comment I made about Lauren, now that I read it over again. I can see now that it sounded like I was talking about a piece of meat or something. Dirty old man Dave. Now that I'm high I can see some things much more clearly than when I'm not high. Didn't mean to be rude. Sorry if I sounded that way.


Forget it. Let's just have fun now.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

nice read....... funny peoples  and Lordjin, that detailed story almost had me fucking her in my head!! man. and those ladies are looking beeeeeeeeeautiful!!!

just a thought, u probably aren't into my idea, can i ask why you don't top your main branch? i mean, i love what you are doing, and i read everyday, and however you choose is not in any way wrong, but i just think it would help all your lower growth come up, and bush out a bit more, i have tried now with a theory, topping some main branches and some not.... the ones i did, got 2 huge colas, instead of one.... i previously thought it would divide the cells and they would split into 2 smaller, but this is deffinately not the case, and in my opinion, increases yield, and may only shock her for a night, or 2 tops....

good work man, don't worry bout those spots, u got your shit worked out, i'm thinkin they were in the leaves before they grew to that size, that's why its minimal

they look really healthy, hey i'm on day 8 veg  just hit turbo boost!!! yyeeeeeee hhaaaa, now back to looking at Lauren, more please, i ask ever so nicely


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice read....... funny peoples  and Lordjin, that detailed story almost had me fucking her in my head!! man. and those ladies are looking beeeeeeeeeautiful!!!
> 
> just a thought, u probably aren't into my idea, can i ask why you don't top your main branch? i mean, i love what you are doing, and i read everyday, and however you choose is not in any way wrong, but i just think it would help all your lower growth come up, and bush out a bit more, i have tried now with a theory, topping some main branches and some not.... the ones i did, got 2 huge colas, instead of one.... i previously thought it would divide the cells and they would split into 2 smaller, but this is deffinately not the case, and in my opinion, increases yield, and may only shock her for a night, or 2 tops....
> 
> ...


Topping doesnt have the same effect on clones as it does on seeds. Using his scrog screen will create the effect that you are trying to achieve by topping


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Topping doesnt have the same effect on clones as it does on seeds. Using his scrog screen will create the effect that you are trying to achieve by topping


so these were not seeds?? sorry if i'm way off there ey, i top my clones thats all, i myself havent started an indoor from seed, 

but i'm thinking plants will all react the same to topping, how and why can there be a difference, the plants cell structure is not that different surely?
Lordjin?

and i sort of scrog screen, i use 2 layers of netting


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> so these were not seeds?? sorry if i'm way off there ey, i top my clones thats all, i myself havent started an indoor from seed,
> 
> but i'm thinking plants will all react the same to topping, how and why can there be a difference, the plants cell structure is not that different surely?
> Lordjin?
> ...


That's a good question, bro. Unfortunately, I'm not a botanist... Just a grower. I like what Bill said about the screen, and I would tend to "not disagree" with it.

What I can say from observation is that growth characteristics between a seed plant and a clone are pretty different. Through the process of cloning, I can see something changing not in the molecular structure itself, but the manner in which the cells divide and structure. Whoo! How's that for some brainy sounding conjecture? I'm a real authority on making guesses and hogwash sound like science. Lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it really depends on the genetic makeup of the plant.

I guess it could be answered in many ways but it will in some way depend I think on the hormones present in the plant. Plant auxins or naturally produced ones can react differently to diferent environments and as such the level of auxins present in plants and how they react with each other in the plant will determine plant structures, leave development and in some auxins root creation. So I would say it depends very much on the genetic make up of the plant.....that would be one suggestion for some plants acting differently to topping.




flowamasta said:


> so these were not seeds?? sorry if i'm way off there ey, i top my clones thats all, i myself havent started an indoor from seed,
> 
> but i'm thinking plants will all react the same to topping, how and why can there be a difference, the plants cell structure is not that different surely?
> Lordjin?
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice read....... funny peoples  and Lordjin, that detailed story almost had me fucking her in my head!! man. and those ladies are looking beeeeeeeeeautiful!!!
> 
> just a thought, u probably aren't into my idea, can i ask why you don't top your main branch? i mean, i love what you are doing, and i read everyday, and however you choose is not in any way wrong, but i just think it would help all your lower growth come up, and bush out a bit more, i have tried now with a theory, topping some main branches and some not.... the ones i did, got 2 huge colas, instead of one.... i previously thought it would divide the cells and they would split into 2 smaller, but this is deffinately not the case, and in my opinion, increases yield, and may only shock her for a night, or 2 tops....
> 
> ...


I think the Larry may have been the one to top if any. The Tahoe is just a monster bitch in heat... I'm actually starting to get a little afraid of her. But the Larry is super lanky and viney. 

As a side note: Thanks to Bill's recent intervention, I'm beginning to think I was running my PH way too low all this time. He's totally right about that, y'all. I made a noob mistake in diagnosing my leaf discoloration incorrectly as nute burn when it was low mag. I humbly stand corrected and thank Bill for his great contribution to my thread.

Oh, and the reason I don't chop is that it just kinda' seems harsh to me.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

Okay, so I've been good and smoking those squat, triangular mid-grade nugs these past two weeks, saving this, the top grade nug, for the month cure report.





Well I would say after close to four weeks of sitting in jars with periodic burping, the nugs have compacted into that nice 'shriveled rock' character. I would think the shops would kill for this.





Cutting a nug open always tells the real story. You have to see the bud's direct cross-sectional view in order to properly evaluate density imo. This cuts like cement. Core density on this strain is excellent. No breaking it up with fingers or twisting one of those hockey puck grinders here. It wouldn't be practical, so I don't even bother. 





And look at the beauty of that cut. Again, a grinder isn't going to help you here. This Tahoe variety is a very high-ranking OG Elite.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I think the Larry may have been the one to top if any. The Tahoe is just a monster bitch in heat... I'm actually starting to get a little afraid of her. But the Larry is super lanky and viney.
> 
> As a side note: Thanks to Bill's recent intervention, I'm beginning to think I was running my PH way too low all this time. He's totally right about that, y'all. I made a noob mistake in diagnosing my leaf discoloration incorrectly as nute burn when it was low mag. I humbly stand corrected and thank Bill for his great contribution to my thread.
> 
> Oh, and the reason I don't chop is that it just kinda' seems harsh to me.


have you checked my thread on grow no.3? i topped a couple of days ago, and check the new growth out, now 8 main branches, instead of 1 !!!

i know it sounds harsh, but it really isnt, the guy who taught me almost everything i know, tops his everytime, without it yield drops dramatically!! and i mean DRAMATICALLY!! i really think it would be bennaficial, and i'm only talking 1 or 2 nodes, within 1 night, i guarantee u will see the growth below it keep growing, if not substantially increase. or i'll post pics of me eating my shoe, and you may find yourself with a huge 'crown' cola instead of 1 main

just a few thoughts of taught wisdom i suppose you could say!, when he taught me the first time, he came over on day 5 veg, and SNIP!!! off came 3 - 4 nodes off the top! man i nearly dropped him then and there!!, never in my mind would i thought to have done that! i didnt want to stunt growth (thinking) as i only get 3 months to grow in. 1 week later i had a mini bush that was ready to explode, 2 weeks later after that, i was ready to top another 8 times!!!!! yep i kid you not

my first grow was insane, i was thinkin, how could it be this easy!!?? and it was probably the best erb i have ever smoked. it gave me the biggest head ever, my mate said it was well deserved though!!

if you are afraid, then it sounds like it could be a good thing!! being afraid of things can lead to amazing things.

i swear it will not harm your yield. you could have 2 or 3 more arms to train 

up to you legend, i still think it takes a special master to grow ' i call it bubbleponics' or however you call yours.

quality man. quality, i'm just trying to help is all, take my words however you like, all good energy man


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Multiple Tops/Colas with no "Topping" done

View attachment 2010393


----------



## bong face (Jan 21, 2012)

lets see pics of the military model! lol

also how mush longer are u gonna veg the other lovely ladies?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

bong face said:


> lets see pics of the military model! lol
> 
> also how mush longer are u gonna veg the other lovely ladies?


I'm not sure yet. I'll prob veg around 30 days.

This is all I can show.





God bless America! USA! USA! USA!

Edit:
Hello? High Times doesn't have stuff like this, does it?


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 21, 2012)

camo labia!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Multiple Tops/Colas with no "Topping" done



yeah , man, like i said not dissing the way you guys wanna do it, but have you ever done it the other way?? 

saying goes don't knock it till you try it, well years have gone by without EVER DOING it, and now i'm doing it to every plant i have, the result are incomprehensible , and undeniable.

Good work guys, i'll keep on reading thats for sure!

in my head i see soo many advantages. 
1. the energy goes to making new roots
2. the growth below the node cut increases thickness, and strength
3. 2 big buds instead of 1.....um ,.... why not eh?
4. can even be done in start of flowering to stop certain branches from stretching

my 'teacher' states that for a plant to flourish, it has to go through some stresses, it's like us humans, if we never get sick, how strong are are we? because we get sick, we get stronger and build an immunity. well plants are similar.

why do plants respond well to tying down?, cause its unnatural. like hydro. it is still unnatural, but thats the whole point is it not. its not to 'mimic' mother nature, but to enhance mother natures characteristics, and cheat. we grow hydro so we can control the environment more so, and speed up the process.

I thought we were going for quality not quantitiy ??? well i am, and by the looks of Lordjin Grade A1 Tahoe, it deserves all the growing secrets that old wisdom has to offer. if you have never done it, why not just once?? or i'll look like a fool telling you this dribble..

thats all i have to say on this topic, sorry to go on about it, i just understand and have researched exstensivly on topping and control methods. My 'teacher' would not do this for 20 years if it wasnt benaficial!!! facts

and what if it's a miracle? a new key to more success?? you deserve it Lordjin, i think you are a legend!! 
wow thats my $5 buks worth, i had to unleash sorry man, don't be hatin!!! im a follower and a guide!!

stay tuned for my explosive new growth in my grow no.3!! she's taking off like appollo .


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

man i hope that made sense, i woke up and had a bucket


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

my woman ass is soooo munchable, agree


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> have you checked my thread on grow no.3? i topped a couple of days ago, and check the new growth out, now 8 main branches, instead of 1 !!!
> 
> i know it sounds harsh, but it really isnt, the guy who taught me almost everything i know, tops his everytime, without it yield drops dramatically!! and i mean DRAMATICALLY!! i really think it would be bennaficial, and i'm only talking 1 or 2 nodes, within 1 night, i guarantee u will see the growth below it keep growing, if not substantially increase. or i'll post pics of me eating my shoe, and you may find yourself with a huge 'crown' cola instead of 1 main
> 
> ...


Dude, that's good shit, don't get me wrong. I'm not so dumb that I don't recognize that.

I fully realize that I could cut and chop strategically wherever I want and whatever remains will just get angry and take its place and multiply. I'm just really high and lazy. Lol. I'll chop on my next grow just for you. How's that? This time around I'll just be more aggressive in removing lower branches. 

That's good info, though. And it should prove educational to anyone reading.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> View attachment 2010732 my woman ass is soooo munchable, agree


You fucking DOG! That's HOT!


----------



## dirk d (Jan 21, 2012)

dam jin! looks like ive been away for way too long!! so much great reading to catch up on. got to put the construction on hold for a day while i catch up with everything.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, that's good shit, don't get me wrong. I'm not so dumb that I don't recognize that.
> 
> I fully realize that I could cut and chop strategically wherever I want and whatever remains will just get angry and take its place and multiply. I'm just really high and lazy. Lol. I'll chop on my next grow just for you. How's that? This time around I'll just be more aggressive in removing lower branches.
> 
> That's good info, though. And it should prove educational to anyone reading.


thanx man and for the chop next grow!!! can't wait  

as for removing lower branches, yea i'll be watchin u, i maybe took too many off last grow!!! i didnt have any popcorn nugs, maybe a half of the whole lot  i love my popcorn, cause i cook it in shellite naptha to make golden honey oil. mmmmmm


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man and for the chop next grow!!! can't wait
> 
> as for removing lower branches, yea i'll be watchin u, i maybe took too many off last grow!!! i didnt have any popcorn nugs, maybe a half of the whole lot  i love my popcorn, cause i cook it in shellite naptha to make golden honey oil. mmmmmm


Popcorn can be charming and is not entirely useless.



dirk d said:


> dam jin! looks like ive been away for way too long!! so much great reading to catch up on. got to put the construction on hold for a day while i catch up with everything.


You a construction guy? That's hard work. Kick your boots off. Take a breather. You deserve it.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

Boobs, boobs, boobs.

This is Gracie. She's worried about my 'naturals only' requirement because she just had them done. She's gonna email me pix of her new breasts. We don't have a blonde, girl-next-door type yet, so I hope they came out okay.



































This is the one I was telling you about, Sleeze. I'll forward her email to you, of course.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

oooh nice nice and nice!!! gracie and lauren in a red head girl girl shoot please  it is a kind of red yeah??, she looks like a readhead, u know, that cheeky, young fresh whoops got off track there...... nice mature give u those puppy eyes, damn, i'm glad my woman doesnt mind my need for checking her out every minute of everyday!, yep i'm a ladies man, women are the most splendid creatures, and i love them all big and small, well ok not too big, but i'm open......open for lauren and gracie....

love those teddy stockings on gracie,, that behind shot is a morning root waiting to happen, i'm getting my woman up....i'm in need


----------



## datpifed (Jan 21, 2012)

nice thread ! your grow seems to be comeing allong good 

btw you have some nice looking ladies working for you !

keep up the good work man


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 21, 2012)

are you plotting to take over the world without me??


i like gracie, very cute


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> are you plotting to take over the world without me??
> 
> 
> i like gracie, very cute


Have webmaster, will travel.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> oooh nice nice and nice!!! gracie and lauren in a red head girl girl shoot please  it is a kind of red yeah??, she looks like a readhead, u know, that cheeky, young fresh whoops got off track there...... nice mature give u those puppy eyes, damn, i'm glad my woman doesnt mind my need for checking her out every minute of everyday!, yep i'm a ladies man, women are the most splendid creatures, and i love them all big and small, well ok not too big, but i'm open......open for lauren and gracie....
> 
> love those teddy stockings on gracie,, that behind shot is a morning root waiting to happen, i'm getting my woman up....i'm in need


You dirty bastard. I love you. You're the type of man who will really go for FemCult.



datpifed said:


> nice thread ! your grow seems to be comeing allong good
> 
> btw you have some nice looking ladies working for you !
> 
> keep up the good work man


Peace to you, friend. FemCult will be tailored made for the hip hop mogul in all of us.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You dirty bastard. I love you. You're the type of man who will really go for FemCult.
> 
> 
> 
> Peace to you, friend. FemCult will be tailored made for the hip hop mogul in all of us.


free subscription coming up ;P , your a decent bloke mate from what i have read, yeah we all have our lash outs, with usually good reason 

keep it up man, woman and buds, thats what life is really about


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> free subscription coming up ;P , your a decent bloke mate from what i have read, yeah we all have our lash outs, with usually good reason
> 
> keep it up man, woman and buds, thats what life is really about


Decent bloke yourself, mate. 

I've said bad things about people who go around saying things like bloke and mate. I apologise (note spelling) to the entire United Kingdom now... I bow deeply to you all on one knee. It would be an honour (note spelling) to have as many of you as possible cruising FemCult.

Yes, you grow good weed, too. There. I said it.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Decent bloke yourself, mate.
> 
> I've said bad things about people who go around saying things like bloke and mate. I apologise (note spelling) to the entire United Kingdom now... I bow deeply to you all on one knee. It would be an honour (note spelling) to have as many of you as possible cruising FemCult.
> 
> Yes, you grow good weed, too. There. I said it.




good man, smiles all round, my woman wants to rub your buds on her tits, so i constantly have my face burried in them, we are looking into getting some seeds off attitude for next grow, plushberry sounds yummm


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;3fa4HUiFJ6c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3fa4HUiFJ6c[/video]
It was great meeting you, MMJ. You're a real spitfire. I'm sure we're gonna become life-long friends and go very, very far in life together. Anton approves of you. But then again, he hasn't met a cute chick he doesn't like (just like his owner). And yes, he has a little weight to lose...





And ever so lovely to see your mug again, Cheeze. Remember what I whispered to you when you were leaving. Your own dressing room awaits. All rollers have them.





Thanks for reading!


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

So jin, Just smoked with cheezy not too long ago and he mentioned you. We will smoke so much of my hash soon.




I feel like this round of scrogging is going way sexier for you, cant wait to see this finish mang!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> So jin, Just smoked with cheezy not too long ago and he mentioned you. We will smoke so much of my hash soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on. I like Cheeze. I'm thinking about hiring him as my own personal bodyguard. I don't think I'll feel very safe, but he's a good guy to have around. Lol.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 21, 2012)

Bodyguard?


He had a konami scarf on( I fucking love konami though) 


Hes a damn ninja if you ask me.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

nice update , green as always!

and i like your rc spider , should have a little cam on him, and walk him round the plants......


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

Some plants you tie down.





Some plants you tie up. (Don't be fooled by the look of this one, Cheeze. She'll be a monster yet.)





The screen adds endless versatility for training options.






And the canopy forms once again. Faster and more powerful this time.

Attention all hydro growers! Keep your shit at ph 5.8 always! Exactly right there!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice update , green as always!
> 
> and i like your rc spider , should have a little cam on him, and walk him round the plants......


Thank you. I actually borrowed my nephew's hd camera he uses for his rc helicopter. It's a pretty good picture in daylight, but the tiny sensor struggles with the flicker of my shitty, non-digital ballast. But considering the camera is the size of a quarter, not bad. I'll try it again later, but you might see that unwanted 'banding' effect.



NoSwag said:


> Bodyguard?
> 
> 
> He had a konami scarf on( I fucking love konami though)
> ...



Konami is the shit.

Aren't ninjas supposed to be good at fighting or something like that?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

Gracie Update.
Fellas, I don't know about you, but I thought this chick was Emerald Goddess material BEFORE she had them done.





This is a difficult task I find myself faced with. I mean, look how she used to look. Like there's anything wrong with this:





Or this:





Or this: (I want a house like this -- with her in it.)





Or this:





This just rocks regardless of what she did with her chest.





Well I just received something very special in my gmail in box just now. The tits came out great.





Not too big. Very nice. I hired her. Emerald Goddess number 5, Gracie.

As I was telling Sleeze, WE are the jobs creators. WE are fighting for the American economy. Employing hotties all across SoCal and soon beyond... We're FemCult, and we care about you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 21, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 21, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> congrats!!


To me or Gracie?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 22, 2012)

looking good jin!!! im going to copy your setup just a little if you dont mind...  making a little adjustments though... im excited for it..


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

tits R good


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

gracie is deliceous, for sure only thing wrong with them pics is the little flowers covering those perky nipples  but my imagination is just fine, i'll even imagine with bigger boobies (not that matters) yep nice indeed still, shes female has beaut curves, gets my pointer ehhem....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> tits R good


Aren't they? I'll respond to you with a VITAL FemCult update.

Gracie will Grace our pages looking like this:






They're not too exaggerated. I like them. I like them a lot.






And Ladies and Germinators, anyone who puts them on the glass for me is instantly an Emerald Goddess. That's just how I roll. (well anyone who puts them on the glass that looks like her anyway)





Gracie, Emerald Goddess number 5 (or 4).


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 22, 2012)

Looking good jin #5 and the plants


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good jin #5 and the plants


Thank you. As the Goddesses come together, my vision for the magazine is crystallizing quite nicely. Man, this is gonna be awesome. I guarantee it. They guarantee it.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

stunner, kellogs just right  they look ample enough to me for sure, they remind me of my girls chesticles


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

day 10 legends!

View attachment 2011713

the bush is ready to take off now... reach for the skyyyyyyyyy!!!! more pics on my thread


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> stunner, kellogs just right  they look ample enough to me for sure, they remind me of my girls chesticles


The main thing is Gracie's ass. It's all about that ass. This girl has a fantastic caboose. I'm an ass-man in addition to being an ass-head. I mean hardcore ass-man. There's nothing like that inverted heart shape the female ass and hip cradle make when slapping your pelvis on that thing doggie style. It's my favorite postion. The little ripples that jiggle through her butt meat as you bounce that thang hard against your pelvis... Yeah. I can't cum in missionary or when the bird is riding me on top (that's for her -- it actually hurts me sometimes cuz I'm pretty boney). So it's always been about the ass for me. I even love watching a nice ass walking in tights or shorts. And there's no shortage of that in my town. Those little jiggles in the butt cheeks as girls walk are mesmerizing to me. I can seriously walk behind a hot chick all day. 






Gracie's is among some of the best I've ever seen in ass specimens anywhere. I just can't really show her beautiful ass full-on because she's quite naked in all her amazing ass shots. And I can't really cover her big, round glory with a flower... So it didn't really matter to me that her tits were small. They were small, but they had the perfect, perky shape. So with that ass, she was still a 10 in my book. I love, love, love ass. But with her very subtle, soft, natural-looking boob job... well, that's just the proverbial cherry on top, innit?

Where else can you discuss model scouting with the sex-maniac photographer? Playboy? Maxim? High Times? No.

I say who gonna join dat FemCult Garden? You! You! I say who gonna join dat FemCult Garden? You! You! I say Hoo! Hoo!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> day 10 legends!
> 
> View attachment 2011713
> 
> the bush is ready to take off now... reach for the skyyyyyyyyy!!!! more pics on my thread


Nice. Love the gloss, just like my freaky-ass Larry. Is that a Hempy Bucket?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Nice. Love the gloss, just like my freaky-ass Larry. Is that a Hempy Bucket?


thanx again!
yeah 60 litres, i have a tap at the bottom to make flushing easy as, i turn the tap off, empty the res, fill it with fresh water, feed my plant with the tap closed all the way to the brim just before it overflows, then i dump it back into the res, turn pump off, and dump flushed water, depending on how clean the flush is i may run some more fresh water through and dump that, easy as with a tap. then fresh water again, and top up with fresh nutes, just once a week, with a mild dose of ryzo on 4th day through the week


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx again!
> yeah 60 litres, i have a tap at the bottom to make flushing easy as, i turn the tap off, empty the res, fill it with fresh water, feed my plant with the tap closed all the way to the brim just before it overflows, then i dump it back into the res, turn pump off, and dump flushed water, depending on how clean the flush is i may run some more fresh water through and dump that, easy as with a tap. then fresh water again, and top up with fresh nutes, just once a week, with a mild dose of ryzo on 4th day through the week


That's an interesting spin-off of traditional hydro.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's an interesting spin-off of traditional hydro.


can u please elaborate ?

i have new pics on my outdoor thread!! shes matured soo much in the last couple of days


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> can u please elaborate ?
> 
> i have new pics on my outdoor thread!! shes matured soo much in the last couple of days


Isn't the thing just sitting in wet perlite most of the time?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Isn't the thing just sitting in wet perlite most of the time?


no i have the hempy bucket 10 inches off the ground, this does limit my vertical growing space.

the reason being off the ground, is, if the bucket is on the ground, the gravity feed return line would be at the wrong height, and the bucket will fill to the exact height of the top of your res., this would drown your roots obviously. 

my feed times depend on weather conditions, but i usually feed every 2-3 hrs for 15 minutes at a time, using a simple pin timer, ofcourse leaving the tap open so nutrient recirculates. hope that clears that up


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no i have the hempy bucket 10 inches off the ground, this does limit my vertical growing space.
> 
> the reason being off the ground, is, if the bucket is on the ground, the gravity feed return line would be at the wrong height, and the bucket will fill to the exact height of the top of your res., this would drown your roots obviously.
> 
> my feed times depend on weather conditions, but i usually feed every 2-3 hrs for 15 minutes at a time, using a simple pin timer, ofcourse leaving the tap open so nutrient recirculates. hope that clears that up


Yes, thanks. You get points for that in addition to posting pix of your hot girlfriend. I was always sort of unclear on the exact meaning of 'hempy bucket.' It is in fact hydroponics then as you describe it. Thanks for clarifying. Can't rep you again.

Edit:
Hey there, friend. I think you're a great grower and an interesting character. When FemCult is up, a great part of its grow content will feature regularly updated, real-time coverage of several skilled growers' grows simultaneously. You got good knowledge, experience, your bud and gf photos rock... Can I feature you on my magazine as a FemCult grower when the time comes?

In fact, I would like to invite any of my journal readers to submit shots of their current or recent work. You never know, I could make your grow famous. Reader submissions will be a big part of FemCult. Why not get started now? This way, I can select say the five best guys/gals to be the growers featured on our maiden run ahead of time. Cash and small door prizes for grower crowned the best grower of the five, and a date with an E-Goddess. If you're a chick, I hope you're a Lesbo. 

Oh, and guess who judges which is the best weed at the end? Sleezy's 1200 dollar glycerin bong awaits... Make him cough out a lung, win big. Lol.

Edit:
Shit, but I guess this would be limited to people in California for now. Sorry. OOps.

Edit 2:
The FemCult Cali-grower contest. I know there are a few awesome growers not too far from LA or in LA on here. Give it up. You wanna be on FemCult or not? Licensed patients only. Thanks! (If you haven't gotten that doctor's note yet, isn't it about time?)

Edit 3: For the out-of-country readers of my thread... Don't worry brothers and sisters with funny accents, I cannot forget you even if I tried (and with a few of you I've tried), but you gotta give me some time to make this snowman into an avalanche. Then I can start flying out to your country to meet and report on you (I'll be sending a proxy, but you get the idea). And I'm definitely shooting to get to that point.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

funny man!!! and thanx for tryin to rep me again, i 2 got rejected to rep 

and thanx for the kind words, i would love to be featured just to be in there! why not have a foreign input, growers united 

before i knew anything about hydroponics, i just thought of light, soil, and a timer, now i understand that there is in fact a science to this, it's not quite as simple as some people say, yeah with experience it can become second nature i guess, but you can 'read a plant' i believe ...imo

I'm soo excited bout my new grow, she's looking like a winner, compared to my other grow at this stage, i have a substantial amount of extra growth, and one more main branch section,.....knowing this is an advantage i think i can grow it for just a little longer before i flower her, i really want to 'fill' the tent like my first grow... i'll show a pic if i can find one, huge colas, i got a pic of me holdin it, yep found a few, hope you dont mind filling some space, this was my first grow, man oh man i miss her, same strain as now, grow no.2 just got reduced cause of heat issues i think


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> funny man!!! and thanx for tryin to rep me again, i 2 got rejected to rep
> 
> and thanx for the kind words, i would love to be featured just to be in there! why not have a foreign input, growers united
> 
> ...


No shirt, no shoes, no service. Lol. Just kidding.

That looks like amazing dank I would love to eat. Yes, why not have a broader foreign feature section? I could totally do that too. Can't fly a foreign grower out for a date, tho.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

man i wish i could come to california, no shit, i wanna feel your weather, smell your herbs, meet your ladies 

yeah i had to show that pic give you an idea how big they got, soz i didnt have a shirt, i was in front of a 600 watt light for like 7 hrs trimming, it got hot u know

that bud was so insane, it stank out everything, everywhere i went, so hoefully if i'm real careful, and i follow exactly what i did my first grow, except with the added benafit of using a ph meter, i should get similar results. i need to, i need to produce some top quality again, 8 outta 10 for my 2nd grow doesnt cut it for me, i dont need a date, i would happily meet online and smoke up! one day, me and my woman, are coming to california. we may just end up moving there! another herb lover in herb county!!!

when you going 12/12??


----------



## dirk d (Jan 22, 2012)

i likey the gracie! im a huge ass-man myself but the complete package is just a bonus!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, thanks. You get points for that in addition to posting pix of your hot girlfriend. I was always sort of unclear on the exact meaning of 'hempy bucket.' It is in fact hydroponics then as you describe it. Thanks for clarifying. Can't rep you again.
> 
> Edit:
> Hey there, friend. I think you're a great grower and an interesting character. When FemCult is up, a great part of its grow content will feature regularly updated, real-time coverage of several skilled growers' grows simultaneously. You got good knowledge, experience, your bud and gf photos rock... Can I feature you on my magazine as a FemCult grower when the time comes?
> ...


I want in


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

Good morning, journal stalwarts. A wake and bake and a check on the PH have me feeling pretty good this morning.





Good lookin' out, Billcollector. I've heard lots of ph recommendations and seen plenty of charts. But this one breaks it down most clearly and is the most accurate I have seen. For the longest time I thought a range of 5.4 - 5.7 was acceptable. Damn. I was just zoned in on pumping calmag without considering my ph value. Thanks.





At the 5.8 range, the plants' absorption is balanced, so it stays stable, rising very slowly. Perfect. Live and learn. All of Jin's "live and learn" moments will be documented on FemCult.


----------



## datpifed (Jan 22, 2012)

i looked up femcult on google .. lol you own a porn site ?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man i wish i could come to california, no shit, i wanna feel your weather, smell your herbs, meet your ladies
> 
> yeah i had to show that pic give you an idea how big they got, soz i didnt have a shirt, i was in front of a 600 watt light for like 7 hrs trimming, it got hot u know
> 
> ...


Ha! Yeah, I've gotten HPS neck burns. Those lights are nothing to be trifled with. Sounds great. I'd love to meet you and your lovely lady one day. Let's make it a promise for the future.



dirk d said:


> i likey the gracie! im a huge ass-man myself but the complete package is just a bonus!


Dude, you were one of the first pervs to come out and voice your strong support for all my hot chick photos. I can't help but feel that I'm doing this for Dirk D., and all the Dirk D's in America...



billcollector99 said:


> I want in


Since you have already shown great photos and taught me how to grow, how can I say no?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

datpifed said:


> i looked up femcult on google .. lol you own a porn site ?


LOL! That's our 'sister site.' I dabble in Lesbian Bondage on the side... LOL!

Just Kidding. We're FEMINIZED CULTURE dot com, FemCult is our shortened nickname. We'll clear up that whole lesbian porn confusion thing once we're up. Thanks for looking for it, though!

Edit:
I bet once we get going, the accidental confusion will help that Lesbian site immensely. See? Even our accidental confusion leftovers are gravy for lesser sites. That Lesbian porn site should send me a letter of gratitude. I'm unintentionally helping them out, and they don't even know it. Already started... I think this is the second guy to mention googling it. I wonder how many of you have googled it already? Hm. Everything I touch turns to gold. I can't make things so easy for Lesbo Porn.

Ug, from now on I guess I'll have to do this every time I mention FeminizedCulture.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

To mdickles:

The Tahoe I have right here in my jar is better than the Ghost, yes. But that Ghost was grown on General Hydroponics several grows ago when I was less experienced. If I had a quality GHOST'S CUT clone right now? It would be anyone's game. Yeah, it's that good. But good luck finding a real one.

If I had authentic Ghost clones and grew them out after all I've learned? ...shit, the shops would have to pay and pay and pay...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

Featuring the hit single, "I Fucked a Model." 
Radio edit: "I Made Love to a Model."


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> LOL! That's our 'sister site.' I dabble in Lesbian Bondage on the side... LOL!
> 
> Just Kidding. We're FEMINIZED CULTURE dot com, FemCult is our shortened nickname. We'll clear up that whole lesbian porn confusion thing once we're up. Thanks for looking for it, though!
> 
> ...


yeah but they are selling through clips4sale & probably don't make a dime teehee.

billcollector has to come see us. he's my grow mentor too.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> yeah but they are selling through clips4sale & probably don't make a dime teehee.
> 
> billcollector has to come see us. he's my grow mentor too.


What's that? It sounds cheap. I don't want it.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

it's a site where anyon with a camera can upload some clips and try to sell them. that way people don thave to set up a store or complicated website. the problem is that there are loads of clips on there so no one will ever find yours and they definitely won't pay for it. the site also gets a cut of sales of course. you have to market your store like a reguar store, it odesnt get any lift from being on their network (in fact, probably the opposite). thats my opinnion on it anyway. i am sure others would think otherwise but iv'e used it int he past with shit luck for some girls ive built sites for.

i just had a smoke. i am feeling good


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> yeah but they are selling through clips4sale & probably don't make a dime teehee.
> 
> billcollector has to come see us. he's my grow mentor too.


working on it lady


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> working on it lady


you better not be pulling my leg. i am saving u some nuggets.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> you better not be pulling my leg. i am saving u some nuggets.


 even more incentive to get up there


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> it's a site where anyon with a camera can upload some clips and try to sell them. that way people don thave to set up a store or complicated website. the problem is that there are loads of clips on there so no one will ever find yours and they definitely won't pay for it. the site also gets a cut of sales of course. you have to market your store like a reguar store, it odesnt get any lift from being on their network (in fact, probably the opposite). thats my opinnion on it anyway. i am sure others would think otherwise but iv'e used it int he past with shit luck for some girls ive built sites for.
> 
> i just had a smoke. i am feeling good


You're a good kid. It helps to have you on the team. Next time, you smoke my weed whether you're sick or not. Don't be afraid of my bud. It won't bite. Well, actually it will but...

Edit:
Hey, wasn't it great when Cheeze choked on my Kief sandwich bowl and spilled bong water on his leg?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're a good kid. It helps to have you on the team. Next time, you smoke my weed whether you're sick or not. Don't be afraid of my bud. It won't bite. Well, actually it will but...
> 
> Edit:
> Hey, wasn't it great when Cheeze choked on my Kief sandwich bowl and spilled bong water on his leg?


we were doing good nursing him back to health before u came along. i had him drinking hot tea & smokig a J

i think i am almost back to health. u guys should have come this way last evening. i ended up havng fun.  

someties i get paranoid driving when i smoke. i a watching the cheesiest 80s movie. hehe


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> we were doing good nursing him back to health before u came along. i had him drinking hot tea & smokig a J
> 
> i think i am almost back to health. u guys should have come this way last evening. i ended up havng fun.
> 
> someties i get paranoid driving when i smoke. i a watching the cheesiest 80s movie. hehe


You get paranoid when you smoke? Did you know that feeling is due the chemical makeup of the bud and not your chemical makeup? My weed NEVER makes me anxious, scared, panicky, or paranoid. I mean what's the point of marijuana as a medication for bipolar disorder (me) if it made me paranoid? I grow my weed with love and care so that the characteristics of the high are always positive.

And you were afraid to smoke my weed? And driving? I can fly a helicopter on my weed. I look forward to driving opportunities on my weed. You're very high, but still in command of yourself. Next time you smoke.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

funny shit, The world would be soo boring with out mary jane, look how much fun you can have with a plant!

hey Lordjin, when you going 12/12??


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

i dont like to drive on anything. i worry about getting pulled over. i hate dealing with tickets and whatnot.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> i dont like to drive on anything. i worry about getting pulled over. i hate dealing with tickets and whatnot.


Just don't exceed 10 mph over the speed limit, obey traffic laws, you'll be fine, dear. I promise.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

it would be soo nice to be flowering at similar times .... when you say you going 12/12?, i think i may be a couple of weeks behind you


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Just don't exceed 10 mph over the speed limit, obey traffic laws, you'll be fine, dear. I promise.


no way!! cps pull over whoever they want for whateverr eason they feel like. it doesn't have that much to do wth speeding and obeying. if they want to pull u over, they will find a reason.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it would be soo nice to be flowering at similar times .... when you say you going 12/12?, i think i may be a couple of weeks behind you


I'm changing the water tonight. If they keep growing at this rate, next week might be the last veg week.


----------



## datpifed (Jan 22, 2012)

post up some more pics of em ! !


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm gonna do the weekly water change tonight. Here's how they look right now. The smell is amazing on both of them.





I know it looks like Larry is getting its ass kicked, but I assure you it's not as bad as it looks. The fact that she allows so much light to pass through could prove to be an advantage.

Edit:
Hey, Cheezy. I'm super high on this Tahoe, and not only does it keep getting me high each new day, it gets me HIGHER each new day! Hats off to you and PO fo sho!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm changing the water tonight. If they keep growing at this rate, next week might be the last veg week.


sweeeet yeah pics always sweet as after a good nute change!!!

hey if it's lunch time here what time is it there? 

i'll be on mission launch by next week for sure, i'm soo excited, so much more bushy than my last clone


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> sweeeet yeah pics always sweet as after a good nute change!!!
> 
> hey if it's lunch time here what time is it there?
> 
> i'll be on mission launch by next week for sure, i'm soo excited, so much more bushy than my last clone


It's 6:21 in the early evening. So we'll be flowering at the same time?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

no not quite the same time, i'll be just hitting week 3 this friday, i usually veg for about 4.5-5 weeks tops

hey for a laugh check out my 2 other girls i saved from my neglective mate, my chicken hacked em a bit but reminds me of how your larry and tahoe are growing into each other  similar or not!!....., they just hit 2nd week of flowering, my mate just had no clue, so i took em back off him. bit of a 'drink lover' himself

so i gavem fresh rain water for a few days, then a hit of thrive, bout 3 weeks ago i saw preflowers, so i pinched the top off both, and here is the results..... more free weed, love the sun sooo much

View attachment 2013059


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no not quite the same time, i'll be just hitting week 3 this friday, i usually veg for about 4.5-5 weeks tops
> 
> hey for a laugh check out my 2 other girls i saved from my neglective mate, my chicken hacked em a bit but reminds me of how your larry and tahoe are growing into each other  similar or not!!....., they just hit 2nd week of flowering, my mate just had no clue, so i took em back off him. bit of a 'drink lover' himself
> 
> ...


Quote of the week: "my chicken hacked 'em a bit..."

That'll yield for sure. Any idea what it is?


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 22, 2012)

Lookin good buddy, I'm excited to be able to see what two weeks will bring me. I'm leaning towards LST'ing my plants. I just don't care to build and maintain a 4x8 screen.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> no way!! cps pull over whoever they want for whateverr eason they feel like. it doesn't have that much to do wth speeding and obeying. if they want to pull u over, they will find a reason.


It could be because you look so suspicious. You really can't blame the cops. If I saw you in that white VW hatchback, I'd pull you over in a heartbeat too. You ever think it might be because of all that gangsta bling you be showin' out with? You really should consider another lifestyle. The world has enough problems without all your turf wars and drug-dealing...Lol!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Lookin good buddy, I'm excited to be able to see what two weeks will bring me. I'm leaning towards LST'ing my plants. I just don't care to build and maintain a 4x8 screen.


LST without a screen is pretty good, but they always seemed to turn upright again on me somewhat without that barrier. My plants start pulling at their string ties pretty hard without that metal cage.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll put those little beetches in their place. I've gotten decent at LST from pre-training for my scrogs


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Quote of the week: "my chicken hacked 'em a bit..."
> 
> That'll yield for sure. Any idea what it is?


they are cuts from my last grow (indoor....i've kept the same strain going), i gavem to a mate as they are here but ages ago, he left them in hot sun for days with out water, i grabbed them in front of him and said he didnt deserve them, brought em home , half saved their life, then the chicken got in their and decided it tasted pretty good, cannot believe it, but me and my woman watched just yesterday as the chicken was pulling my lower branch on my big plant down, so far that it bent the bud pointing towards the ground.......RIP off comes half a shade leaf, then the massive bud sprung back up bouncing for ages, funny shit i tell you, i let her do her thing, aslong as she dont pick any of the buds i'm happy, at this point she can only reach that 1 branch on the bottom, and i think she's had her fair share, not much leaf to eat on that branch....! bud not affected, can u believe 

and yeah those other 2 plants in 1 pot, i hope to get the same as the 1 big one, but it looks to be more, even though they've gone through hell and back, bit of stress, makes em stronger in my opinion!! they got plenty of green, and are much bushier than my big outdoory


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> they are cuts from my last grow (indoor....i've kept the same strain going), i gavem to a mate as they are here but ages ago, he left them in hot sun for days with out water, i grabbed them in front of him and said he didnt deserve them, brought em home , half saved their life, then the chicken got in their and decided it tasted pretty good, cannot believe it, but me and my woman watched just yesterday as the chicken was pulling my lower branch on my big plant down, so far that it bent the bud pointing towards the ground.......RIP off comes half a shade leaf, then the massive bud sprung back up bouncing for ages, funny shit i tell you, i let her do her thing, aslong as she dont pick any of the buds i'm happy, at this point she can only reach that 1 branch on the bottom, and i think she's had her fair share, not much leaf to eat on that branch....! bud not affected, can u believe
> 
> and yeah those other 2 plants in 1 pot, i hope to get the same as the 1 big one, but it looks to be more, even though they've gone through hell and back, bit of stress, makes em stronger in my opinion!! they got plenty of green, and are much bushier than my big outdoory


"Fowls eat it..."

-- Peter Tosh



mike91sr said:


> I'll put those little beetches in their place. I've gotten decent at LST from pre-training for my scrogs


Do it to it.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;g0uiY-jDkzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0uiY-jDkzs[/video]
Laid down Tahoe's main cola again. Check it out.





And remember how you were worried that Tahoe was so small compared to Larry, Cheeze? I fucking love this Tahoe plant. Why? Because I fucking love this Tahoe weed I'm smoking... And from the looks of this bitch, it's gonna be even better bud.





Hog-tied this whore during the flush of the water change. Maximizing time... who said stoners can't do it?






So we're rollin' pretty good so far. Bigger yield coming right up.





Algae guards installed. The simple act of pulling a branch under to the next square releases an incredible odor. Scrogging? I think I love it. I can't believe I ever grew without that screen in there. Dumb...

Let's see, just about ten and a half ounces last time? Weak. I can do better.

A note to 323cheezy:

Hey, brother... You've made it really fun for me to grow again. It's really assuring to know that I don't have to worry at all that I'm spending my time and energy on anything but legit OG genetics. Old cuts, too. Thanks, man. You're a good egg.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 22, 2012)

And so does Sleeze. Good for her. Good for us. And good for all of you.

She's classy without compromising sexiness one bit. I was drawn to her application because her portfolio was full of elegant black and whites like these. Wow. I think I'm in love.





So beautiful...


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

i agree, i love black and white photos, accentuates beauty.....

ok, pics of a beautiful babe, now some bud.......View attachment 2013544View attachment 2013545..

little confused here, i'm seeing heaps and heaps of amber, this was taken off 3 days ago (outdoory) what would the erb be like if it was nearly all amber?

i mean this has been flowering for more than 2 months now, any ideas? she's still filling out


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i agree, i love black and white photos, accentuates beauty.....
> 
> ok, pics of a beautiful babe, now some bud.......View attachment 2013544View attachment 2013545..
> 
> ...


Wow. That's outdoor? No way...


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow. That's outdoor? No way...


serious?? yeah she's outdoor, please please check my outdoor link... last page

what u rate her???


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> serious?? yeah she's outdoor, please please check my outdoor link... last page
> 
> what u rate her???


I'd rate your trichome structure comparable to the best indoor plants. Bravo. I'll check your thread tomorrow at the office. Lol!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'd rate your trichome structure comparable to the best indoor plants. Bravo. I'll check your thread tomorrow at the office. Lol!



why thankyou!! i thought she was doing alright, ive barely touched her with nutes, she really makin yellow leaves now, every day a new few!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow. That's outdoor? No way...


My outdoor is always frostier than my indoor  Jin have you ever checked my thread


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> My outdoor is always frostier than my indoor  Jin have you ever checked my thread


Wuzzup, Bill? No, I guess I'll have to look at your thread tomorrow at the office as well. Guess I'm gonna have a busy day at work! Lol. Least I can do for the guy who corrected my ph derived mag problem.



flowamasta said:


> why thankyou!! i thought she was doing alright, ive barely touched her with nutes, she really makin yellow leaves now, every day a new few!!


Well the trichomes are best examined under ultra-bright light as demonstrated in your photos. That bud shows the crowded trich structure of some very potent med indeed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

Outdoor bud will show more amber trichs than indoor due to abuse from the elements


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Outdoor bud will show more amber trichs than indoor due to abuse from the elements


That must be why I have a ton of amber (especially on the underside of the leaves)... My environment is very abusive for indoor... way harsher than most indoor setups.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That must be why I have a ton of amber (especially on the underside of the leaves)... My environment is very abusive for indoor... way more than most indoor setups.


Most likely, wind, heat, touching the buds, all that stuff can damage trichs and cause more to appear amber than should..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 23, 2012)

MMM Cougar  Like MedicalMary, lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

Well shit, where the hell did my weekend go? I guess I really should turn in. I think I have time for one more bowl.

But anyway, just for all you late joiners of my thread... I can imagine the unsuspecting RIU surfer stumbling onto my journal, "What the fuck is this? Is this guy for real?" YES. I'm for real. I'm making FeminizedCulture, the hottest thing to ever happen to the Canna Scene... Yet to happen, but soon to happen.

I've spent the last week recruiting the hottest girls I can find. So far we have:
Goddess 1 - Chrissy





Goddess 2 - Cali





Goddess 3 - Naj'a





Goddess 4 - Gracie (Yes)










Goddess 5 - Emily





Now of course this first five list is subject to change. Maybe I'll change my mind, someone will have a schedule conflict, Sleeze might not like one for one reason or another... You never know. But all these ladies are signed up for now. I'll just say I'm gonna make damned sure Gracie is in it.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

Blue Cheese Baby!!! Loving your Girls selection BTW!View attachment 2013701View attachment 2013702


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

You just changed Cali and Naj'a's pictures huh? Or have I been smoking too much lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep Lauren indeed, spicey, just look at that ass, she's now my background on my xbox, than Jin

that is an ass, a heaven sent ass, be like a ripe peach. puuuuuuuuuuuuuurfect


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> You just changed Cali and Naj'a's pictures huh? Or have I been smoking too much lol.


Changed 'em again.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 2013822View attachment 2013823View attachment 2013824View attachment 2013825my high spirited hippie!!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> LOL! That's our 'sister site.' I dabble in Lesbian Bondage on the side... LOL!
> 
> Just Kidding. We're FEMINIZED CULTURE dot com, FemCult is our shortened nickname. We'll clear up that whole lesbian porn confusion thing once we're up. Thanks for looking for it, though!
> 
> ...




i googled it lol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Most likely, wind, heat, touching the buds, all that stuff can damage trichs and cause more to appear amber than should..


It's the wind in my case. Never touch my buds and it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> View attachment 2013822View attachment 2013823View attachment 2013824View attachment 2013825my high spirited hippie!!!


I think Daveroller requested this from you some time ago.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> i googled it lol


It's not up yet. Soon! Soon! You'll just have to read my journal for now. That's not too bad, is it?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 23, 2012)

View attachment 2014564 two plants SFV and Bubba


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> View attachment 2014564 two plants SFV and Bubba


Hi, fellow two plant grower. Thank you for sharing that. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

Well it's raining in LA today. So I decided to play hooky and little Paperboy. What a classic. Remember this shit on the original Gameboy?





I'm playing the original arcade version on my Mac Mame emulator.





The hard way is still impossible.





Even middle road is still tough when you're baked.





Fuckin' classic I tell you.

Who needs Call of Duty when you have this?





Ah, memories from my childhood.





Look at that drunk asshole in the wife-beater drinking a beer in the open garage. He totally beats his wife. No paper for him.


----------



## MikeHancho85 (Jan 23, 2012)

thats awesome


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

MikeHancho85 said:


> thats awesome


Thanks. I just got back from Starbuck's after a wake and bake. It felt like the Magical Mystery Tour. I'll be playing more arcade classics today and documenting it here.


----------



## thousanaire (Jan 23, 2012)

wow guys some beautiful shot of the ladies and of the bud man and that outdoor on the last few pages was frosty as fuckkkkk good job flowmasta, how much did u get per plant.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

If you remember how impossible Defender was... If you remember plunking quarter after quarter into this machine, congratulations... You're OLD!





Still can't get up to 100k points on this motherfucker.






A slightly less difficult but revolutionary game, Centipede. One of the most unique and imaginative takes on the vertical scrolling "Space Invaders" format, Centipede was the first major game to utilize a trackball instead of a joystick. I'm a geek, you're a geek. Let's come out of the geek closet together.












Speaking of the many, many Space Invaders inspired spin-offs of the time, one of the hardest was Phoenix. The original arcade machine had left and right buttons instead of a joystick, making it even harder. Even with the Playstation style USB controller I'm using on my Mac, this bitch is still hard. I had to play through all the screens to get you shots of the different stages. See how hard I work for you?






Alien Condor Stage! I hate this part!






And finally, after battling through two waves of Alien Condors... the Mother Ship! You goin' down, Mother Ship! I am such a fucking nerd...





Cutting age gaming, circa early 80's. What's funny is that one of my full resolution photos is way bigger in memory size than these games. LOL!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

*Medical Marijuana Activists To Obama In 2012: 'We Will Vote For Whoever Is Going To Defend Us'*






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/06/pot-activists-threaten-obama-2012_n_1190301.html?ref=marijuana

Alright, look. Here's a good one.

It's only natural that people who have invested so much of their lives into MMJ would be 'single issue' voters. I, personally, look at a broader ranger of issues when considering a candidate, but Steve doesn't have that luxury. This is his livelihood. So I completely understand as I'm sure I would be a 'singe issue' voter if I were in his shoes.

I don't hold it against Steve DeAngelo, proprietor of Harborside (the club featured on Weed Wars), one bit when he says things like, "I will be voting in the Republican primary in California, and I will be voting for one of the candidates who supports our position on medical cannabis. I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of other medical cannabis patients join me," or "There's a real opening here for Republicans."

DeAngelo also states bluntly, "Look, we are one-issue voters," Steve DeAngelo said. "I'm not going to vote for anyone who thinks I'm a criminal and wants to put me in prison. I will vote for any one of the presidential candidates who will defend the rights of medical cannabis patients. If that person ends up being a Republican, I will vote for them. If they end up being a Democrat, I will vote for them."

This is exactly the kind of backlash Obama and Holder shouldn't have invited. Why? Because this further complicates the political map, pitting usually LIBERAL people, people who usually support Democrats, against a Democratic president because of a key issue. I thought it was stupid politics on the part of the Obama administration and still do. Will I be voting Republican on the one Medical Cannabis issue? No. But I sympathize with Steve. We'll get him on FeminizedCulture eventually so that he can promote his message through us.

Cali MMJ all the way! Cali MMJ all the way! Cali MMJ all the way! Cali MMJ all the way!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

thousanaire said:


> wow guys some beautiful shot of the ladies and of the bud man and that outdoor on the last few pages was frosty as fuckkkkk good job flowmasta, how much did u get per plant.


thanx man, but that was just a sample, she is still growing as we conversate  my woman wanted her room to smell nice so, that was my best idea.... deliceous, the sample is pretty much dry, give it a good try tonight, if you check my outdoor thread on my signature link you can see some great pics!!! let me know how long you think she got left, i'm open for opinions



lordjin said:


> I think Daveroller requested this from you some time ago.


 ha thanx man!!!

she's a beautiful woman is she not 

View attachment 2014966

Hey Lordjin i rekon any of your ladies would look outstanding in a bathtub full of buds  idea perhaps


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Hey Lordjin i rekon any of your ladies would look outstanding in a bathtub full of buds  idea perhaps


I'm way ahead of you. Once we're up and running (and instantly popular as fuck), Sleeze and I are gonna expand, of course. We have plans to create an expanded grow op to be featured as our official FeminizedCulture grow. Sleeze and I will combine our medical plant allowances and set up a more exciting grow show for all our site visitors... But for now, I'll start with my LED feature with my current two plant box...that's just for starters, tho.

At some point in the near future, we also plan to network with local licensed commercial grow ops... That's when you'll start seeing our models posing in 'weed jungles.' But for now, it'll be strictly studio nudity with smoke machines and gels.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 23, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> When you run your pH that low, you run the risk of locking out the Mag, take a look at the chart and see where the Mag is available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This chart is great. I raised my pH as well based on that. Maybe that was the problem that I was having earlier on. Rep!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

Led feature .....sounds interesting, always wondered alot about them as grow pottential, i've seen some nice youtube videos to back the theory up, so yeah gotta be something in there!!

man, i wish australia was as understanding an open about cannabis as is there in cali , it blows me away, i just think of weed as a plant, ive always been around it, since i was very young, (only smoked since 16) but knew of it at the age of 10. alot of people i know hate the idea of even seeing a plant, if they are around it they think they are involoved!, have lost friends over the fact that i do what i want!! why shouldnt we be able to smoke and grow what we want!

California is an amazing state!!! i envy all of you, you are living what we call over here ' in the movies ' living the real life where everything is real!

I hope one day the time comes that marijuana is more understood in australia, i certainly don't see it as a drug! without it i am an anxious depressive boring person. it gives me a buzz that normal life cannot offer. i refuse to drink alcohol, i cant find any that tastes acceptable, and i dont like to lose control, thats my thoughts!!

keep up the great work man, u are an inspiration, and i hope your words reach far distances!! the more people like us, has got to change things eventually! surely, i mean even if it doesnt become completely medical here, i just think it should atleast be accepted, and more studies taken to prove that its not a harmful substance.............


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Led feature .....sounds interesting, always wondered alot about them as grow pottential, i've seen some nice youtube videos to back the theory up, so yeah gotta be something in there!!
> 
> man, i wish australia was as understanding an open about cannabis as is there in cali , it blows me away, i just think of weed as a plant, ive always been around it, since i was very young, (only smoked since 16) but knew of it at the age of 10. alot of people i know hate the idea of even seeing a plant, if they are around it they think they are involoved!, have lost friends over the fact that i do what i want!! why shouldnt we be able to smoke and grow what we want!
> 
> ...


You don't even drink alcohol... I love hearing things like that.

Yeah, man. The scientific findings continue to emerge each year that debunk the old "Cannabis is harmful" hogwash. In fact studies are now showing that cannabis is in fact an effective, safe form of MEDICAL relief for real-life medical symptoms resulting from real-life medical diseases. These very real scientific facts aren't publicized nearly enough... But how about if our Emerald Goddesses help to spread the word, huh?

Yeah, I'm just like you. I'm bipolar as fuck and can't function without my magic fuzz. I'm gonna do all I can to fight for our lifestyle, bro. That's my promise to you and all my Canna brothers and sisters.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

daveroller said:


> This chart is great. I raised my pH as well based on that. Maybe that was the problem that I was having earlier on. Rep!


That was your mistake. That was my mistake, too. We had the exact same leaf burn, Dave... and it wasn't nute burn like I said. Sorry about that. Yeah, rep for Bill.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;wgTtg9FdLAQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgTtg9FdLAQ[/video]
This video is a work of art.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You don't even drink alcohol... I love hearing things like that.
> 
> Yeah, man. The scientific findings continue to emerge each year that debunk the old "Cannabis is harmful" hogwash. In fact studies are now showing that cannabis is in fact an effective, safe form of MEDICAL relief for real-life medical symptoms resulting from real-life medical diseases. These very real scientific facts aren't publicized nearly enough... But how about if our Emerald Goddesses help to spread the word, huh?
> 
> Yeah, I'm just like you. I'm bipolar as fuck and can't function without my magic fuzz. I'm gonna do all I can to fight for our lifestyle, bro. That's my promise to you and all my Canna brothers and sisters.



i have every documentary on cannabis that i could possible find, including first series of weed wars, is that still going?? 

soon there will be a documentary including your site  and information that hopefully we wish to spread.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i have every documentary on cannabis that i could possible find, including first series of weed wars, is that still going??
> 
> soon there will be a documentary including your site  and information that hopefully we wish to spread.


If Weed Wars continues for more seasons, FeminizedCulture will appear on it. It's bound to happen. If we get Steve DeAngelo interviewed on our site, and we will, I'm sure we'd be mentioned on the show. I can see it already: A penetrating article and interview with Steve written by me, accompanied by photos of Steve with FeminizedCulture Emerald Goddesses draped all around him -- shot by yours truly. How can he say no to that?See how easy this is?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

i like it alot hehe! Steve would know a thing or 2 about growin for sure!! i love how he says he fell in love with the plant at first sight, and he knew it wasn't evil, 

thats awsome, i mean, as if cannabis is evil, u know i dont have to describe why.but i will!!... it looks exotic, and interesting, i can't think of many other plants that have sooo many combined strains or can be soo different from one another, yet be the same plant. 

hows your beautiful girls doing now after their water change??

here's my girl at day 11, nice dark green and bushy, i'ma soo happy!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i like it alot hehe! Steve would know a thing or 2 about growin for sure!! i love how he says he fell in love with the plant at first sight, and he knew it wasn't evil,
> 
> thats awsome, i mean, as if cannabis is evil, u know i dont have to describe why.but i will!!... it looks exotic, and interesting, i can't think of many other plants that have sooo many combined strains or can be soo different from one another, yet be the same plant.
> 
> ...


I'll respond with tonite's update.

Veg - Day 22











Comin' in strong. Comin' in fast.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 23, 2012)

looks like your pulling on a fuckin chain attatched to a mad ass dog, thats what that looks like!!! COOOOOOME EEEEEEEEERE  u aint goin that way bitch, u fuckin get in your fuckin cage NOW!


----------



## daveroller (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Boobs, boobs, boobs.
> 
> This is Gracie. She's worried about my 'naturals only' requirement because she just had them done. She's gonna email me pix of her new breasts. We don't have a blonde, girl-next-door type yet, so I hope they came out okay.
> 
> ...


OMG, I just saw these photos. You can have Gracie on every month as far as I'm concerned!!! That first photo looks like one she might have done when she was 15. Young face.
Anyway, Gracie's a keeper for sure, bro.

Hey, I've seen some fake boobs that looked very natural and fooled my eyes. I hope Gracie had a good surgeon.


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll respond with tonite's update.
> 
> Veg - Day 22
> 
> ...



so u like bondage eh??? lol..... i c ya gettin all them shoots.... more is better hah?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey jin i know you run 1000w hps flower would running say 600w hps and 400mh hinder your growth or improve it?


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

2 lights wouldn't fit in Jin's cab. I think if one puts a 400 and 600 would improve even growth rather than improve it.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 23, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> 2 lights wouldn't fit in Jin's cab. I think if one puts a 400 and 600 would improve even growth rather than improve it.


I actually have same similar setup and have 2 hoods fit in mine...


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> I actually have same similar setup and have 2 hoods fit in mine...


If it fits then I would say go for it. If you have those 2 lights already. How about putting 2 600w instead. That would be better than the 400,600 combo and the 1k alone.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 23, 2012)

dont wanna high jack jins thread go here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/505590-600w-400w.html#post6986454


----------



## daveroller (Jan 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I think Daveroller requested this from you some time ago.


Thank you, flowamasta! Definitely worth the wait for those pics of your lady. She is a goddess indeed. The nice smile ices it.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> dont wanna high jack jins thread go here https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/505590-600w-400w.html#post6986454


I am sure Jin will chime in with his opinion when he is done rolling around in his pile of Tahoe OG nugs and maybe the ladies??? Where are you off to Jin? Don't work too hard


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

jammin screw said:


> so u like bondage eh??? lol..... i c ya gettin all them shoots.... more is better hah?


I love bondage... though I'm still struggling with that whole Femcult Lesbian Bondage thing. Lol.



daveroller said:


> OMG, I just saw these photos. You can have Gracie on every month as far as I'm concerned!!! That first photo looks like one she might have done when she was 15. Young face.
> Anyway, Gracie's a keeper for sure, bro.
> 
> Hey, I've seen some fake boobs that looked very natural and fooled my eyes. I hope Gracie had a good surgeon.


She had an excellent surgeon. I posted his work. Here it is again in case you missed it. You're a few posts behind. You gotta move quick here! Chop! Chop! And yeah, Gracie is a winner.














flowamasta said:


> looks like your pulling on a fuckin chain attatched to a mad ass dog, thats what that looks like!!! COOOOOOME EEEEEEEEERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down, boy! Down!



jojo2002 said:


> Hey jin i know you run 1000w hps flower would running say 600w hps and 400mh hinder your growth or improve it?


I think it would be hard to fit more than one light in my cab.



inhaleindica said:


> 2 lights wouldn't fit in Jin's cab. I think if one puts a 400 and 600 would improve even growth rather than improve it.


He's right. Might spread it out more, but crowding wouldn't be practical.



inhaleindica said:


> I am sure Jin will chime in with his opinion when he is done rolling around in his pile of Tahoe OG nugs and maybe the ladies??? Where are you off to Jin? Don't work too hard


Opinion about what? Lol.

I think every way is a good way. Peace and Love... not War. Lol.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it would be hard to fit more than one light in my cab.
He's right. Might spread it out more said:


> You already answered your opinion above haha. About crowding the 400w and 600w in the cab.
> 
> Peace and Love is the way it should be


----------



## lordjin (Jan 23, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> You already answered your opinion above haha. About crowding the 400w and 600w in the cab.
> 
> Peace and Love is the way it should be


I'm trying... Believe me, I'm trying. Lol.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It's not up yet. Soon! Soon! You'll just have to read my journal for now. That's not too bad, is it?



no i like reading your journal its very interesting


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> no i like reading your journal its very interesting


Thank you, but you ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

FeminizedCulture Update.
Just got word from my man Sleeze.
You are now reading the journal of C.O.O. (that's Chief Operating Officer) of OGKLA LLC. Sleezy1 is C.E.O. (I think we all know what that stands for)...ROCK!

We're on the books! Look out, world!

Woo Hoo!!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

Did a wake and bake this morning. As I was walking down the hallway to my office, it felt like angels were emerging from my chest and legs.

Go that extra mile to grow good weed. It's worth it.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 24, 2012)

What the picture says heh! What do you think Jin?


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

daaayum JIN, YOU ARE FILLING OUR REALLY NICE MAN, im always worried that you are gonna get too far ahead for me too catch up..lol then i remember you have to veg 2x longer than i do, well sorta and i lagged like 5 days gettin plants in...
you coming along nicely, really that larry IS NOT keeping up with the tahoe, and from the looks, i HAVE LARRY, shes a viney small leaf bitch!
im sooo glad you GRACIED US with her presents... lmao shes sexy,


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> daaayum JIN, YOU ARE FILLING OUR REALLY NICE MAN, im always worried that you are gonna get too far ahead for me too catch up..lol then i remember you have to veg 2x longer than i do, well sorta and i lagged like 5 days gettin plants in...
> you coming along nicely, really that larry IS NOT keeping up with the tahoe, and from the looks, i HAVE LARRY, shes a viney small leaf bitch!
> im sooo glad you GRACIED US with her presents... lmao shes sexy,


Yes, exactly that. A small-leafed vine. Thanks for supporting Gracie. I think that girl is dynamite and is surely headed places.



inhaleindica said:


> View attachment 2017025
> 
> What the picture says heh! What do you think Jin?


Did you draw that? Dr. Amber Trichome does artwork too. Perhaps I can have a user submitted art gallery on FeminizedCulture.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

How do I stay connected with important world events? Huffington Post. That's how.
[h=1]Miley Cyrus Braless In West Hollywood, Wears Awesome Ray-Bans (PHOTOS)[/h]*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/22/miley-cyrus-braless_n_1222296.html?ref=mostpopular
**






**





Holy Shit! It's Miley Cyrus... and she doesn't appear to be wearing a bra!*


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

I think we're all familiar with the Titanic beauty? Did you know that her body of work includes lots of dangerous sexiness?





Yes, we've all seen her charming smile and smart outfits on the red carpet many times.





But this classy English actress is not without her, shall we say, more visceral moments.





Intelligent women do it for me. Call me crazy.





She's hot as fuck in this tight cream colored dress.






Like Charlize, not afraid to put herself into the role entirely.





And no, I don't think this is a Peta ad. Lol.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> How do I stay connected with important world events? Huffington Post. That's how.
> *Miley Cyrus Braless In West Hollywood, Wears Awesome Ray-Bans (PHOTOS)*
> 
> *http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/22/miley-cyrus-braless_n_1222296.html?ref=mostpopular
> ...



she should put one on, she looks oddly shaped.


have u seen my friend cheezy around?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> she should put one on, she looks oddly shaped.
> 
> 
> have u seen my friend cheezy around?


I don't think he's been on in the past few days.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

Say hello to Emily, everyone. I figure since I already broke the enhanced-breast ice with Gracie, I'll entertain others. I think it's really about the quality of the work. I approve of Emily's. I think you will too... 

















Emerald Goddess number 5, Emily.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

SHES A dime... TOP NOTCH... =)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

So I was in the men's room the other day with this little Japanese business man. I was on the urinal and he was coming out of one of the stalls when his phone rang. It was "Dancing Queen" by Abba. What the fuck? I'm supposed to find myself in that situation and NOT laugh? Fuck being polite, that shit is funny. I busted out laughing right in front of him. He had to walk out of the men's room to hear his conversation over my laughter.
[video=youtube;xFrGuyw1V8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFrGuyw1V8s[/video]


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 24, 2012)

she's ok. she kind of reminds me of sarah michelle geller in the middle pic.

cheezy, where r u? i am geeking alone.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

reminds me of that buffy chick in cruel intentions  but emily has a much sexier face....
I myself, more of a lauren guy, she seems more soothing, and deliceous

nice to see emily can pull the exotic look off and the elegant


nice , very nice


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> she's ok. she kind of reminds me of sarah michelle geller in the middle pic.
> 
> cheezy, where r u? i am geeking alone.


Okay? Just okay? Just to be clear, everyone... Medicalmaryjane is a girl.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 24, 2012)

lol, maybe my opinion of the ladies is less valid?


cruel intentions is sarah michelle geller. i didn't know her name was buffy in that movie... i like that movie.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> she's ok. she kind of reminds me of sarah michelle geller in the middle pic.
> 
> cheezy, where r u? i am geeking alone.


"Geeking" hope u dont mean what I think 

[video=youtube;cln4UTA5wzA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cln4UTA5wzA[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> reminds me of that buffy chick in cruel intentions  but emily has a much sexier face....
> I myself, more of a lauren guy, she seems more soothing, and deliceous
> 
> nice to see emily can pull the exotic look off and the elegant
> ...


I like Lauren too. She's a beautiful girl. I just don't think she fits in with the others as well as Emily.

The first five Goddesses are pretty much set: Chrissy, Cali, Naj'a, Gracie, and Emily. I'm going to do a special feature on Lauren as a model and wrestler. This is just too good to get lost in our regular Emerald Goddess feature. So you see? For all you Lauren lovers, I'll be doing something very special with her.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> lol, maybe my opinion of the ladies is less valid?
> 
> 
> cruel intentions is sarah michelle geller. i didn't know her name was buffy in that movie... i like that movie.


ha funny shit, yeah, i meant sarah michelle geller, i couldnt think of her name, she was in that buffy (vampire slayer)

sexy chick


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 24, 2012)

lol, actually being geeky. i am doing work 

what ever happened to that vamp chick?

i don't understand looking at pictures. why not just go out and meet women?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I like Lauren too. She's a beautiful girl. I just don't think she fits in with the others as well as Emily.
> 
> The first five Goddesses are pretty much set: Chrissy, Cali, Naj'a, Gracie, and Emily. I'm going to do a special feature on Lauren as a model and wrestler.


i think if you get a few extra shots off Laurens little peach of an ass and her seductive goddess looks, i dunno, guess i get keen on 1 !!!

dont get me wrong i love them all ey  she just reminds me of a chick that doesnt need to try and be sexy, wearing trackie daks shed be hot as!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> lol, actually being geeky. i am doing work
> 
> what ever happened to that vamp chick?
> 
> i don't understand looking at pictures. why not just go out and meet women?


Going out and meeting women is usally bad if you already have one at home


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> lol, actually being geeky. i am doing work
> 
> what ever happened to that vamp chick?
> 
> i don't understand looking at pictures. why not just go out and meet women?


LOL where im from geekin is a whole nother thing


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 24, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Going out and meeting women is usally bad if you already have one at home


not if she goes with you


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> not if she goes with you


Well hell, I think thats every man's fantasy, lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

update jin?? need erb on every page ey


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 24, 2012)

Would you smoke this>>


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> lol, actually being geeky. i am doing work
> 
> what ever happened to that vamp chick?
> 
> i don't understand looking at pictures. why not just go out and meet women?


Men need a healthy fantasy life. Not everyone can 'go out and meet women.' Am I really defending my magazine from the words of the person who said she wanted to be our web designer?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry, i don't think women will ever understand the things men do... 

i doubt i will be your web designer, i can help point you in the right direction but i usually work alone.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 24, 2012)

man, i just snapped the hottest pic of my outdoory!!!!! 

here she is right now as we type!!! fuck me i'm stoked as man , this must be how you felt when you were pulling off your tahoe  is that not seriosly deliceous lookin????


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> sorry, i don't think women will ever understand the things men do...
> 
> i doubt i will be your web designer, i can help point you in the right direction but i usually work alone.


Yeah, I don't think you're a right fit, either. But thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man, i just snapped the hottest pic of my outdoory!!!!!
> 
> here she is right now as we type!!! fuck me i'm stoked asView attachment 2017324View attachment 2017325 man , this must be how you felt when you were pulling off your tahoe  is that not seriosly deliceous lookin????


Yeah, that's looking right as rain, fella. You simply must share your harvest photos.



billcollector99 said:


> View attachment 2017314
> 
> Would you smoke this>>


I would smoke that.



flowamasta said:


> update jin?? need erb on every page ey


Coming tonight. I'm stuck at the office right now.

My updates are constant, friend.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

Originally Posted by *medicalmaryjane*  not if she goes with you 



billcollector99 said:


> Well hell, I think thats every man's fantasy, lol.


Yeah, that sounds great. But how many women you know willing to have an open relationship?

A healthy sexual fantasty life apart from 'real life' helps men to maintain a more grounded outlook on their marriages/relationships as well as their sexuality as a whole.

Japan, with their tentacle-rape cartoons, has a lower national sex crime rate than we do... Did you know that?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> lol, maybe my opinion of the ladies is less valid?
> 
> 
> cruel intentions is sarah michelle geller. i didn't know her name was buffy in that movie... i like that movie.


Hell yeah your opinion of my ladies is less valid. All chicks do is go around cat-fighting and criticizing everything on two legs hotter than them.

Sarah Michelle Geller played Buffy the Vampire Slayer on the TV show. The Buffy movie was someone else.


----------



## solanero (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Jin, 
quik ?? If i forgot about a seed i planted, like 2wks. ago or so, and it actually sprouted, but i did'nt see it till it got about 2-3 inches high all spindly like. Anyhow , since i don't want to kill it, what actions can i take to get it somewhat nornal growing again. It under lights, close , as of now. I was thinking about letting it get a bit stronger and bend into a coil to reduce height or is it worth the trouble?? Thanks - i figure half of what i know i've learned from YOUR post. (shameless buttkissing)LOL


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

solanero said:


> Hey Jin,
> quik ?? If i forgot about a seed i planted, like 2wks. ago or so, and it actually sprouted, but i did'nt see it till it got about 2-3 inches high all spindly like. Anyhow , since i don't want to kill it, what actions can i take to get it somewhat nornal growing again. It under lights, close , as of now. I was thinking about letting it get a bit stronger and bend into a coil to reduce height or is it worth the trouble?? Thanks - i figure half of what i know i've learned from YOUR post. (shameless buttkissing)LOL


Can you throw up a picture?


----------



## solanero (Jan 24, 2012)

I didnt think you'de answer so quik. Cool. Here is pic, i forgot all about this pot and i found this


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

solanero said:


> I didnt think you'de answer so quik. Cool. Here is pic, i forgot all about this pot and i found this


Holy shit! That's an alfalfa sprout! How the hell did that happen? Lol.

It looks really cool. Hm. Just keep doing whatever you're doing. I'd say try to get a breeze going but it might knock her down!  I see sticks and ties in your future.


----------



## solanero (Jan 24, 2012)

Right! i was setting pots to take clones but wanted to wait till the full moon. So after a few days ,when it was time , i was too lazy . So i haD this seed hangin around and dropped her in. Sorta put the pots under a shelf with no light and forgot about them . lol and TADA ! So i'm tryin to decide if its still worth the time or should i pull it and drop a clone in instead. Stupid problem huh?


----------



## 323cheezy (Jan 24, 2012)

medicalmaryjane said:


> cheezy, where r u? i am geeking alone.


Hey nerd ...I am here...
Geeking alone are we ... ????
Im on the crazy job hunt again ... wont be on much...

Hey jinman .... be nice to mary ...shes a true nerd...

The plants are looking good... hope your doing well on your big project....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

solanero said:


> Right! i was setting pots to take clones but wanted to wait till the full moon. So after a few days ,when it was time , i was too lazy . So i haD this seed hangin around and dropped her in. Sorta put the pots under a shelf with no light and forgot about them . lol and TADA ! So i'm tryin to decide if its still worth the time or should i pull it and drop a clone in instead. Stupid problem huh?


Just shows you how determined cannabis is to grow. Play around with it, throw it out, you're the master of its destiny.



323cheezy said:


> Hey nerd ...I am here...
> Geeking alone are we ... ????
> Im on the crazy job hunt again ... wont be on much...
> 
> ...


I don't have a nice bone in my body... you know this. And this is why I'm going to succeed. 

There is no place for hurt feelings in the world of business.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robotech_(TV_series)

All of the original Robotech TV episodes are on Netflix right now. This shit still drives me nuts! That stupid Min May! She's not good enough for your little pinky, Rick! Damn, after all these years, I still want to KILL Min May!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 24, 2012)

Talking about business I know you got your LLC setup id go do your fictious before i go visit the clerk...jk


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Talking about business I know you got your LLC setup id go do your fictious before i go visit the clerk...jk


Sleeze has it covered. He knows what he's doing.

And anyone is more than welcome to steal this from me if they think they can make it better. lol!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, exactly that. A small-leafed vine. Thanks for supporting Gracie. I think that girl is dynamite and is surely headed places.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you draw that? Dr. Amber Trichome does artwork too. Perhaps I can have a user submitted art gallery on FeminizedCulture.


Yearp! I drew that last night when I was high off of my blue cheese yum! I rarely draw though, my grandmother always tells me to draw more often. Yeah, the art gallery will spice things up for variety of subscribers! Nothing beats hot ganja girls though.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks great, I'm subbed. 

+Rep to ya!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey, Sleeze. This is the Emily I was telling you about on the phone.





These are my plants. They're growing fast.





And here's Emily again. If there's any question as to what men like, I'll answer it for you. Men like this:





And I should know. I've been a man all my life. That's right. I was a man even when I was a little boy. Think about that one the next time you try stepping up to me.

See those breasts? I've felt breasts like that before. They're amazing. And yes, they retain their sensitivity if the surgeon knows what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 24, 2012)

When I grow up I wanna be BETTER than jin lol... looking good bro.. ill let you know on my test run on running 1k watts but of MH and HPS mixture... maybe you can sample some of this SFV....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> When I grow up I wanna be BETTER than jin lol... looking good bro.. ill let you know on my test run on running 1k watts but of MH and HPS mixture... maybe you can sample some of this SFV....


Good luck, pal. No one is better than Jin... not even me.

I would love to smoke your SFV. That's one of my faves. Are you soil or hydro?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 24, 2012)

running in soil right now.... my next shot around im going to try hydro just buying the pieces...chillers are pricey


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Yearp! I drew that last night when I was high off of my blue cheese yum! I rarely draw though, my grandmother always tells me to draw more often. Yeah, the art gallery will spice things up for variety of subscribers! Nothing beats hot ganja girls though.


Don't you worry, young inhale. There will be plenty of not hot ganja girls, but dazzling Emerald Goddesses. Will that do?

And totally. I'm an artist through and through. That means I'm not just a pervert with a camera. I'm a pervert who can draw and paint. I can sculpt, too. Never really tried it, but the theory is that if you understand three dimensionality in your drawing, you can sculpt it just the same (there's no such thing as a sculptor who can't draw). But I digress. Stoners are just creative sorts in general. That's why they're stoners. So I'll definitely have a "Fuck, I doodled this while I was High" section for sure. I can't promise you'll be discovered for a gallery showing, but hey, people will see your work.



jojo2002 said:


> running in soil right now.... my next shot around im going to try hydro just buying the pieces...chillers are pricey


Ah, then I definitely want to try your soil-grown SFV. My partner, Sleeze, might want to see it too.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

She likes us. She's in for sure. Dudes, I don't know about y'all muthufuckas, but I think this chick is HOT.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 24, 2012)

*^^^^^^^^^
Fuckin' Dime*​


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> *^^^^^^^^^
> Fuckin' Dime*​


Thank you, friend and reader. You'll be getting hundreds, thousands, millions of dollars in Fuckin' Dimes at FeminizedCulture.


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 24, 2012)

Wonderful!! 

I feel a sense of loss that I didnt find this thread until now, but as long as ya keep 'em coming I suppose I'll be just fine...


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Good one. So yeah, Lauren has been getting a tough reception so far. But based on the input of Curly604 in Sleezy's thread... And I quote, "and hey lordjin those bitches be pretty damn fine your boys are trippin haha i like the pale redhead one fuckin sexy cheers!"
> 
> And since Lauren just emailed me these (without the flowers), as C.O.O. of FemCult, I went ahead and made her evening by hiring her. Hey, I look at it as an interesting challenge. Easy for me to doll up and shoot the ones you just flat out love (and I will), but a model like Lauren presents the challenge of winning you guys over. And based on these photos, it won't be much of a challenge to turn her into Emerald Goddess number 4.
> 
> ...


i thinks shes pretty bad ass


----------



## cary schellie (Jan 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Sleeze. This is the Emily I was telling you about on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


real nice, not many women look like that where im from


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

That's right. I ain't shittin' you cowboys... Emily, this chick right here, is gonna be all over our website. You will check it out. It's as simple as that.





FeminizedCulture is coming soon.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

cary schellie said:


> real nice, not many women look like that where im from


Lots of women look like that where I'm from. And I'm gonna bring 'em right to your computer. And I don't even know you... That's just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

very nice man, lookin very nice, i think im gonna ditch the larry, after this seein the tahoe kick her ass, gonna branch out one of my partners is really steppin on toes so this lil group might go separate ways, its cool tho no hard feelings.. he just dont put in the work needed to make good plants the all keep dying at his house, 


about how much longer ya gonna be veggin man?? 

heres a shot from my garden yesterday


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> Wonderful!!
> 
> I feel a sense of loss that I didnt find this thread until now, but as long as ya keep 'em coming I suppose I'll be just fine...


You can always back peddle to see what you missed. Welcome aboard.



cary schellie said:


> i thinks shes pretty bad ass


Don't worry. I'm not gonna leave Lauren out completely. She just won't be an Emerald Goddess. I'm gonna do a story on her as a model/wrestler.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 24, 2012)

SFguy said:


> very nice man, lookin very nice, i think im gonna ditch the larry, after this seein the tahoe kick her ass, gonna branch out one of my partners is really steppin on toes so this lil group might go separate ways, its cool tho no hard feelings.. he just dont put in the work needed to make good plants the all keep dying at his house,
> 
> 
> about how much longer ya gonna be veggin man??
> ...


Yeah, Larry is weak. Tahoe is gonna dominate... already is. Gonna fill the screen through the week and see what it looks like on Saturday.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 24, 2012)

lol might turn to a one plant scrog??


----------



## OneHit (Jan 25, 2012)

yeah wow this thread moves fast. 3 days and 20 pages. had to fast forward to the good posts 

What are you using to take the macro pics jin? Just a regular lense, or u have an actual expensive macro one?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

OneHit said:


> yeah wow this thread moves fast. 3 days and 20 pages. had to fast forward to the good posts
> 
> What are you using to take the macro pics jin? Just a regular lense, or u have an actual expensive macro one?


That's where the website comes in. All my sensitive musings categorized and easily accessible, all my sensitive photography also categorized and easily accessible. Stripper pet advice, celebrity interviews, big bombs going off in grow rooms... need I say more?

No expensive lens, just pure talent. Lol.



SFguy said:


> lol might turn to a one plant scrog??


Don't count out little Larry just yet. She's actually hogging a few middle squares on the screen.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 25, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Going out and meeting women is usally bad if you already have one at home



lmao very true haha


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

The Tahoe I harvested is ready as of today. The cut is sticky and dense, and the earthy OG characteristics have fully matured. When I chop up a nug, I don't have to put my face near it to smell it. Nice. The smoke is ultra smooth on intake, and blowing it out leaves you with an earthy fuel tone that overtakes the senses. None of the shop OG's I was spending hundreds on a month compare in flavor characteristics or high. I'm the highest I've been on this shit right now... this morning. After all this time smoking it. Amazing, right?





The best I've grown. Doesn't get better. I can only hope to improve yield with my current go round.























I would say it became dry enough to smoke on 12/28 of last year. That puts us at right about a month of cure. I think I said a month in an earlier cure report, but I was off by a few days. It's been a month now.





So for anyone wondering how long it really takes after harvest? A month minimum. If you don't harvest that much and are smoking it all in less than a month, you've never really felt the weed you've been growing.











I just tried getting up from my desk to get some coffee. I sat back down again to type this. This is the first time since harvesting I have not been able to leave my desk. Always able to get up and walk away on shop weed. Jin wins again.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

Good help is hard to find, huh Rollitup?


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> She likes us. She's in for sure. Dudes, I don't know about y'all muthufuckas, but I think this chick is HOT.


Sent her to my bedroom


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautiful!

Looks like some top-notch shit. TahoeOG you say?


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Don't you worry, young inhale. There will be plenty of not hot ganja girls, but dazzling Emerald Goddesses. Will that do?
> 
> And totally. I'm an artist through and through. That means I'm not just a pervert with a camera. I'm a pervert who can draw and paint. I can sculpt, too. Never really tried it, but the theory is that if you understand three dimensionality in your drawing, you can sculpt it just the same (there's no such thing as a sculptor who can't draw). But I digress. Stoners are just creative sorts in general. That's why they're stoners. So I'll definitely have a "Fuck, I doodled this while I was High" section for sure. I can't promise you'll be discovered for a gallery showing, but hey, people will see your work.


I totally agree that stoners are more creative. Smoking sure does expand your imagination. You are an artist, photograhpy is an art form. No, worries about promises ha. I just wanted to show ya my work that is all. I just thought it was cool simple drawing. I would be honored though, I just don't think my art is wow! compared to my sports ability heh.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I totally agree that stoners are more creative. Smoking sure does expand your imagination. You are an artist, photograhpy is an art form. No, worries about promises ha. I just wanted to show ya my work that is all. I just thought it was cool simple drawing. I would be honored though, I just don't think my art is wow! compared to my sports ability heh.


I'll give people a chance to shine on my website. I want people to feel like they're a part of the FeminizedCultture community.



inhaleindica said:


> Sent her to my bedroom


I will send her to your room. How about a personal video greeting to go with her dazzling photo sets?



grandaddypurped said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Looks like some top-notch shit. TahoeOG you say?


Yes, Tahoe OG I say. Thanks.

I can see all my haters smoking my weed, unable to talk because of the coughing, **cough cough*** yeah, Jin **cough**You and OG**cough cough**Kush**cough** ain't **cough cough cough cough** shit. **cough**


----------



## daveroller (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> She had an excellent surgeon. I posted his work. Here it is again in case you missed it. You're a few posts behind. You gotta move quick here! Chop! Chop! And yeah, Gracie is a winner.


You guys are too fast for me to keep up... Grandpa here has some bad days.
But that Gracie looks like Playboy/Penthouse quality... in one of their best issues. Great score getting her to agree to a shoot. She looks pretty young now, but she has the kind of face that'll look good when she's 40 or 50 too. I think you're right that she looked beautiful before her surgery, but I think that the boob job improves her look in some ways. I think I can tell that they're fake, but they're just the right size for her, in my opinion. Very nice.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> ...Stripper pet advice, celebrity interviews, big bombs going off in grow rooms... need I say more?


Stripper pet??? I never heard of such a thing! Where do I get one of those? Must be a California thing.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 25, 2012)

Always great when you break open the first jar you actually cured. Gotta be careful sometimes if you're used to the same bud without a cure (like I was).


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Stripper pet??? I never heard of such a thing! Where do I get one of those? Must be a California thing.


Stripper pet advice. The Stripper is a veterinary technician. She gives advice concerning pet care on her web show wearing lingerie. 

I'm almost afraid to think what a stipper pet is... You're not into bestiality, are you? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

[h=1]Adam Blumenkranz Arrested For Smoking Weed On A JetBlue Flight[/h]*




*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/24/jetblue-pot-smoking-passenger_n_1228466.html?ref=marijuana


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

Emily makes me fucking HORNY.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

It's all true. And this is why you hate us.
[video=youtube;kq2hsAsskig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq2hsAsskig&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

You know, New York is fine to visit, but I would never want to live there.
[video=youtube;1xzA-Op1soo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xzA-Op1soo&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## daveroller (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Stripper pet advice. The Stripper is a veterinary technician. She gives advice concerning pet care on her web show wearing lingerie.
> 
> I'm almost afraid to think what a stipper pet is... You're not into bestiality, are you? Lol.


No, but I'd like a pet stripper. 
Sure would beat having a cat or dog or a turtle!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

God I hate the 405!!! lol its a fucken parking lot...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

daveroller said:


> No, but I'd like a pet stripper.
> Sure would beat having a cat or dog or a turtle!


Let's not confuse the audience. Our Veterinary Technician is named Katrina. She gives advice on pet care.

















Unless of course you'd rather see a dog in a miniskirt.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Emily makes me fucking HORNY.


Yeah, you're finding some awesome models to shoot, Jin. Great work, man!
Emily's the bomb.

I hope that your FemCult web site doesn't go down as often as RIU does.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Let's not confuse the audience. Our Veterinary Technician is named Katrina. She gives advice on pet care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was confused at first, but I get it now... Katrina is a great stripper name. I bet she has a pet boa constrictor, right?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Yeah, you're finding some awesome models to shoot, Jin. Great work, man!
> Emily's the bomb.
> 
> I hope that your FemCult web site doesn't go down as often as RIU does.


Nothing goes down as often as Rollitup except maybe a cheap hooker on a Friday night.

Yeah, I should have cleared 12k views by now. Annoying.

Edit:
Just cleared 12k views. Psh, even RIU's many downages can't slow me down.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Always great when you break open the first jar you actually cured. Gotta be careful sometimes if you're used to the same bud without a cure (like I was).


I thought I had built up a pretty good tolerance, but it knocked me on my ass last night and this morning like never before.

The taste has developed its true charcter as well. This is the best OG Kush I have ever smoked. And I know the grower.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 25, 2012)

Jin your tahoe,

Makes me go nuts over the internet.


I cant wait to pick up some fire cuts from you know whom.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Jin your tahoe,
> 
> Makes me go nuts over the internet.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's crazy. You know you grew a good batch when you look forward to every bowl with great anticipation.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

[h=1]Measure Requiring Condoms In Porn Films Signed Into Law By LA Mayor[/h]





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/24/condoms-in-porn_n_1229859.html?ref=los-angeles

I don't know about you, but I can't enjoy a good porno if there's a yucky rubber getting all squished up in there. Where's the fantasty in that? Kind of ruins it, doesn't it?

From the article:"Industry officials estimate as many as 90 percent of the porn films produced in the United States are made in Los Angeles. Most are filmed quietly in the city's suburban San Fernando Valley."

Porn industry in trouble. I mean, really, what the hell are they gonna do? Where the hell are they gonna go? Miami? Good luck with that.


----------



## solanero (Jan 25, 2012)

Then there is this


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 25, 2012)

update jin??? howz your green ladies??


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

made a video using car chase footage from the classic film, "The French Connection" set to the music of Primal Scream. Fucking brilliant. Who said Youtube is useless? Get high. Turn it up LOUD.
[video=youtube;jigmhHltKSA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jigmhHltKSA[/video]
And for tonight's update, pre-tuck:





Post-tuck. Not a whole lot tonight, but some.





As you can see, I'm spreading out the Tahoe quickly, and she's covering her side big time.





The Larry will produce, but I predict at least a 60/40 Tahoe advantage at harvest. Fine with me. I just might have to fill the whole fuckin' thing with Tahoe.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey Jin what did u use to cut the 6" holes ? Also where did you get that tahoe cut... genetics must be insane..


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Hey Jin what did u use to cut the 6" holes ? Also where did you get that tahoe cut... genetics must be insane..


They're 4" holes. A friend of mine has access to metal fabricating equipment. You don't even want to see the fuckin' hole saw that he used. Also, blow torch sparks hurt.

323cheezy gets these for me from Progressive Options... clone-only shop.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 25, 2012)

ahh so there 6" net pots inserted into 4" holes? Went on PO website says available only if you order 24+??


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> ahh so there 6" net pots inserted into 4" holes? Went on PO website says available only if you order 24+??


Agh! I thought you were asking how I cut the suction hole in the metal cabinet. Yes, sorry, high... the six inch holes on the tote lid were cut with a heated x-acto knife.

Cheeze is a known guy there. He got me just two clones out of them somehow the first time, and then did it again this time.

The genetics are out of this world. I just smoked some. Loving it.

Props to Cheeze. Wherever he is...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 25, 2012)

1000w?

...10characters


----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> 1000w?
> 
> ...10characters


Oui, mon ami.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Jan 25, 2012)

NoSwag said:


>


I like pictures of pussy.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

Okay, so I've been evaluating models for some time now, and I have a full appreciation for the entire range of looks... from cute to pretty, there are many different styles of feminine beauty, and I'm a fan of them all. But there are few models who exhibit the sheer, white-hot sexuality that Emily does. She is sexuality incarnate. Just the thought of her gets my blood pumping both as a photographer and a man. One glance at her makes me want her right here and now. That's a rare, rare quality even in the world of beautiful models.





Man, needless to say, I fucking look forward as all get-out to working with Emily. My God. Heaven help me (and Sleeze).





This is gonna be a shoot to remember. The fuckin' heavens will open up that day above the photo studio. My glass will power-focus quickly, the strobes will pop hotly and rapidly... Look how rad her eyes and her hair are in this shot... but does anyone other than a photographer notice details like that?


----------



## grandaddypurped (Jan 26, 2012)

*She's Amazing!! Just fucking GORGEOUS!

*Definately gets the blood pumping!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

grandaddypurped said:


> *She's Amazing!! Just fucking GORGEOUS!
> 
> *Definately gets the blood pumping!


She's amazing, alright. She's gonna help FeminizedCulture big time. I've already expressed my due appreciation. She's very professional and sweet by equal measures.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, so I've been evaluating models for some time now, and I have a full appreciation for the entire range of looks... from cute to pretty, there are many different styles of feminine beauty, and I'm a fan of them all. But there are few models who exhibit the sheer, white-hot sexuality that Emily does. She is sexuality incarnate. Just the thought of her gets my blood pumping both as a photographer and a man. One glance at her makes me want her right here and now. That's a rare, rare quality even in the world of beautiful models.
> 
> Man, needless to say, I fucking look forward as all get-out to working with Emily. My God. Heaven help me (and Sleeze).
> 
> This is gonna be a shoot to remember. The fuckin' heavens will open up that day above the photo studio. My glass will power-focus quickly, the strobes will pop hotly and rapidly... Look how rad her eyes and her hair are in this shot... but does anyone other than a photographer notice details like that?


yuuumy, her skin is like a deliceous ripe peach, and those boobies look like a warm place to cosy up for the night for sure, i rekon she'd get a growl out of me no worries


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yuuumy, her skin is like a deliceous ripe peach, and those boobies look like a warm place to cosy up for the night for sure, i rekon she'd get a growl out of me no worries


You're a solid chap. Yessir, I could live between those breasts. I could find a modest part-time job, a small apartment, it would be a great neighborhood that's for sure.

Some guys out there do the real hard work... The construction guys, the auto mechanics, sanitation workers, the firemen, the armed forces in combat... Seal Team 6. So I work as hard as I can to bring you Emily in the best way I know how. That's how much I care about you.

I know all of you aren't American, but we're ALL pot-heads. And we all love the good things in life... Weed, women, and song.

God Bless America! (and all her allied nations LOL)


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 26, 2012)

dunno if u seen yet 

i worked out it today, i can get roughly 5 weeks give or take a few days before i flower this time, should be ample time to get this lady huge, what you think for 13 days?? can see a few soil guys switchin to 100% perlite or hydro after seeing this in a couple of weeks!

View attachment 2019746View attachment 2019747


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> dunno if u seen yet
> 
> i worked out it today, i can get roughly 5 weeks give or take a few days before i flower this time, should be ample time to get this lady huge, what you think for 13 days?? can see a few soil guys switchin to 100% perlite or hydro after seeing this in a couple of weeks!
> 
> View attachment 2019746View attachment 2019747


Well I'll tell you what, it looks like it's grown some.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here you go. Looks great.


Thank you....flow this is soil 4 week vegging...I think soil can keep up with hydro..... my next run is going to be soil vs hydro ( modified jin tote)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Thank you....flow this is soil 4 week vegging...I think soil can keep up with hydro..... my next run is going to be soil vs hydro ( modified jin tote)


Uh-oh. It's soil versus hydro, it's soil versus hydro, well it's soooooooooooooil versus hydro!

That's me trying to do an obnoxious show tune style response, btw.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

lol jin ill let you sample both when it happens...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> lol jin ill let you sample both when it happens...


This is very interesting for me actually, Jojo. I'm currently engaged in field research for the magazine and one of the most obvious topics to tackle first is... you guessed it, soil vs. hydro (don't worry I'm not gonna start "singing" again). I'm gonna get to the truth of the matter and report it to the world. So I will require samples of the best of the best soil grown stuff out there to compare to mine. You up for that game, friend?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Uh-oh. It's soil versus hydro, it's soil versus hydro, well it's soooooooooooooil versus hydro!
> 
> That's me trying to do an obnoxious show tune style response, btw.


hate to sound slightly obnoxious, but um, its no competition, lol, come on now!! mine will be like that in 3-4 days hehe 

here is my last grow at week 4, now keep in mind i get inspections, and have only 3 months to grow in


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hate to sound slightly obnoxious, but um, its no competition, lol, come on now!! mine will be like that in 3-4 days hehe
> 
> here is my last grow at week 4, now keep in mind i get inspections, and have only 3 months to grow in
> 
> View attachment 2019771


OMG! You guys? You're like totally making drama... Lol.

Okay, time for my ring announcer routine again...

Ladies and Germinators! In tonight's (yet again) soil versus hydro bout, we have in the water corner, "Flowing" Flowamasta! And in the dirt corner we have "Joltin' Jojo!" Who will take the belt tonight, folks? They both look like good growers of comparable skill level. Tale of the tape, anyone?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> OMG! You guys? You're like totally making drama... Lol.
> 
> Okay, time for my ring announcer routine again...
> 
> Ladies and Germinators! In tonight's (yet again) soil versus hydro bout, we have in the water corner, "Flowing" Flowamasta! And in the dirt corner we have "Joltin' Jojo!" Who will take the belt tonight, folks? They both look like good growers of comparable skill level. Tale of the tape, anyone?


got me crackin up!! we're gonna have to make a new thread  

i dont wanna upset anyone, thats put all their hard earned cash into soil eeehhhhem, lol 

i'm all good, u know i love soil, look at my outdoories! i just need fast fast fast indoors! perlite is the secret key for me like Tahoe is for Lordjin  ok thats not a secret. cheech and chong know that


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 26, 2012)

here is a good song for this thread [video=youtube;GCOIeYSwbXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOIeYSwbXs[/video]


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hate to sound slightly obnoxious, but um, its no competition, lol, come on now!! mine will be like that in 3-4 days hehe
> 
> here is my last grow at week 4, now keep in mind i get inspections, and have only 3 months to grow in
> 
> View attachment 2019771


Nice I had a little issue if Jin remembers when I posted the pic had some Ca/Mg def stunting my growth some what, either way you still have a nice looking tree there what strain?


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

2 things to say,

1/ the average kush sold in Amsterdam coffeeshops is shwagaramma! ffs, totally disapointed with a couple of places I visited whilst a friend was over. I think if I was to do a proper report I will need to throw the net wider.
2/ Nutes, boosters, ppm's, res temps....who need them baby - Bolo Kush, straight bio organic, rain water only, no added nutrients from bottles with fancy little ganja lookalike men on them that look like they from outter space.






no veg time on this, was grown straight into 12/12 from seed.

Wait till I show you the pic of the Big Buhhda Tahoe Kush I picked up, lmfao.

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 26, 2012)

Is that the same bolo you are gonna bx the dog?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> here is a good song for this thread [video=youtube;GCOIeYSwbXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCOIeYSwbXs[/video]


That's awesome. I had no idea Garth Brooks was so funny.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

DST said:


> 2 things to say,
> 
> 1/ the average kush sold in Amsterdam coffeeshops is shwagaramma! ffs, totally disapointed with a couple of places I visited whilst a friend was over. I think if I was to do a proper report I will need to throw the net wider.
> 2/ Nutes, boosters, ppm's, res temps....who need them baby - Bolo Kush, straight bio organic, rain water only, no added nutrients from bottles with fancy little ganja lookalike men on them that look like they from outter space.
> ...


That looks gorgeous. Man, I'm pretty curious about Amsterdam Kushes, too. I gotta get out there for my field research. I'm working on it... just have a few small business matters to conduct here first.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2012)

no, I have kush male2 x DOG running, and when I get a decent male I will backcross that to the DOG for regs.
I have a male bolo kush that I have taken pollen from for future adventures.


billcollector99 said:


> Is that the same bolo you are gonna bx the dog?


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Sleeze. This is the Emily I was telling you about on the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok, I approve. I get to go first though! Her nani looks kinda loose though jin juicer. lol


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> FeminizedCulture Update.
> Just got word from my man Sleeze.
> You are now reading the journal of C.O.O. (that's Chief Operating Officer) of OGKLA LLC. Sleezy1 is C.E.O. (I think we all know what that stands for)...ROCK!
> 
> ...


Sorry been away Jin. Trying to catch up on your journal! Yes Just waiting for the State to finalize OGKLA LLC. Then we in bizzz.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

daveroller said:


> OMG, I just saw these photos. You can have Gracie on every month as far as I'm concerned!!! That first photo looks like one she might have done when she was 15. Young face.
> Anyway, Gracie's a keeper for sure, bro.
> 
> Hey, I've seen some fake boobs that looked very natural and fooled my eyes. I hope Gracie had a good surgeon.



Ok she can play too! Umm... I never got her boob email


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Ok she can play too! Umm... I never got her boob email


Hm... I'll send it again.

Edit:
Dude, I already sent it and you responded! Lol! I think you have too many hot titties in your life to remember a titty email I sent. You're high all the time, too. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;m_wFEB4Oxlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo[/video]















Hey, man... should such a big boat be so close to those rocks, man? OH FUCK! I don't think they'll be making another run anytime soon.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hm... I'll send it again.
> 
> Edit:
> Dude, I already sent it and you responded! Lol! I think you have too many hot titties in your life to remember a titty email I sent. You're high all the time, too. Lol.


Ya your probably right! lol. Ya Can't wait to have my tw0 favorite things in front of me: Jin's Tahoe, and some hottie nude...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Ya your probably right! lol. Ya Can't wait to have my tw0 favorite things in front of me: Jin's Tahoe, and some hottie nude...


Well, hell. It's good to have you back on RIU at last. Quite a bit has transpired in my journal since you've been away.

I'm starting to have visions that involve models, jacuzzis, OG Kush, and your glycerin bong.

Edit:
Ideas for site content are taking shape nicely in my head. I look forward to implementing all our great concepts once our snowball starts rolling. 

I've done a bit of internet research to see what kind of competition we'll be faced with. I didn't find any competition. I can tell you right now what ALL these porn and pot sites lack are humor, style, substance, and intelligence... the qualities I have in spades. High Times? Just a bunch of boring blogs that were posted weeks ago with no updates. And the visitor is ovewhelmed by an obnoxious array of ads that make the site difficult to navigate and an insult to the senses. The articles themselves are blah, lame, and have grammatical errors. "Best Strain Reviews!" Again? Ugh...No trouble destroying them.

Porn sites? If you saw my recent post regarding required condom use, they're not in great shape, either. And let's face it, there is nothing substantive, stylish, or intelligent, or remotely humorous about porn sites. But hey, they don't have to be, right? Guys will look at porn sites no matter what. BUT...those same guys will also make time for our site. Why am I so sure? There's a difference between my photos and the photos on one of those cum-drenched sites. My photos actually speak to your mind as well as your senses.

Yet the real reason the flame of our torch will continue to blaze brightly into the future has everything to do with the fact that we're much, much more than just a hot girl site. Our magazine will feature in-depth Canna coverage like you've never seen it. Guys rarely even remember the names of the porn sites they quickly buzz through in a given google session. But they'll bookmark and remember our site with a definite plan to return. Why? Because web surfers like variety and quality (I know I like to look at well shot softcore as well as the ocassional fuck clip)... AND our focus is on subject matter they LOVE...CHEEB. What does Maxim know about growing good weed?

We'll show High Times, Maxim, and even Playboy why a limited formula has a limited shelf-life. Playboy was cool once, and it had a pretty good run. But Hefner is a fuckin' cadaver now that needs electroshock for a minute of erection. It's time for something new. That's FeminizedCulture. We're the new High Times, the new Maxim, the new Playboy and much, much more. We will conquer. We will destroy. And millions of loyal readers will follow us to the very gates of hell if we ask them to...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well, hell. It's good to have you back on RIU at last. Quite a bit has transpired in my journal since you've been away.
> 
> I'm starting to have visions that involve models, jacuzzis, OG Kush, and your glycerin bong.
> 
> ...



Honestly.

That was a rant of quite a bit of confidence. And thats awesome, Wish I could have some part in it ahah, Fuck yea jin.


Hot Women+Weed+Intelligent reading(and the occasional porn) = Greatness in my mind.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 26, 2012)

Jin, your last post got me thinking... You are going to get revenue from ads on your site, right? I can't imagine that the subscription price could cover the cost of paying those gorgeous models, at least not in the beginning, before everyone knows about FemCult and signs up. I hope this is a huge success, however you make it work, and I'll be one of the first to subscribe. Just curious what your thoughts are on this.

Edit: Ads are probably a necessary evil. I've just seen some sites where ads are intermixed with content, so that it's hard to tell what's content and what's advertisement. That's just evil. Ads are ok, but please don't do that. My 2¢.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Jin, your last post got me thinking... You are going to get revenue from ads on your site, right? I can't imagine that the subscription price could cover the cost of paying those gorgeous models, at least not in the beginning, before everyone knows about FemCult and signs up. I hope this is a huge success, however you make it work, and I'll be one of the first to subscribe. Just curious what your thoughts are on this.


Dave, concentrate on your grow. Let me and Sleeze worry about those things. Your advice is appreciated, but we have this under control.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Honestly.
> 
> That was a rant of quite a bit of confidence. And thats awesome, Wish I could have some part in it ahah, Fuck yea jin.
> 
> ...


I've studied the life of Hugh Hefner. When he started up, he didn't say, "I'm pretty sure I can do this..."

Thank you, future reader. I will do everything I can to keep your loyality until you die.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dave, concentrate on your grow. Let me and Sleeze worry about those things. Your advice is appreciated, but we have this under control.


Okie dokie, boss. I knew you did. I guess business is a boring subject for this thread. Ads are a necessary evil nowadays, unfortunately.

(I am concentrating on my grow. Just haven't posted for a while.)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

daveroller said:


> Okie dokie, boss. I knew you did. I guess business is a boring subject for this thread. Ads are a necessary evil nowadays, unfortunately.
> 
> (I am concentrating on my grow. Just haven't posted for a while.)


Once we have the traffic, the site will be self-sufficient on ad revenue alone. But that will be only one of our avenues of profit.

I think it's sweet that you're trying to lecture me on 'necessary evils,' but you should know that you're talking to Satan.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Once we have the traffic, the site will be self-sufficient on ad revenue alone. But that will be only one of our avenues of profit.
> 
> I think it's sweet that you're trying to lecture me on 'necessary evils,' but you should know that you're talking to Satan.


You're an angel of light, Jin. The web site owners who post ads that look like content... they're the satanic ones. Hey, wasn't lecturing. Just giving my opinion about internet ads, from bad experiences I've had with some of them (accidentally clicking on an ad thinking it was an article). Arrrgh!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

daveroller said:


> You're an angel of light, Jin. The web site owners who post ads that look like content... they're the satanic ones. Hey, wasn't lecturing. Just giving my opinion about internet ads, from bad experiences I've had with some of them (accidentally clicking on an ad thinking it was an article). Arrrgh!


No such sloppy or deceptive practices with us. Our ads will be from entities relevant to our content, so our model is that growers and other canna enthusiasts will click on them because they're interested, not because we tricked them.

Example: Would canna enthusiasts reading our site be interested in local dispensaries? Would they be interested in discounted grow supplies from local hydro shops? Perhaps they're looking for the right seed vendor? Maybe they need a new vape or a new piece of glass to smoke? Getting the picture? We're also very much a photography/modeling website, so we'll have ads from that field of interest as well.

Hm. Angel of light... If you only knew... Lol.

Edit:
I think out-of-staters need to know that we have a Cannabis Culture here in LA and California that cannot be fully understood unless you live here. MMJ is booming here despite the shady practices of the Federal Government. There's a Discovery Channel show about it, celebs smoke and celebrate it, viable commercial practices have sprung up all around it. It's probably not the same where you're at, so some of you may be formulating your own theories regarding our business approach without a full picture of what's going on here. 

Just a caveat for anyone who has further suggestions. Peace.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

So these girls that are MMJ advocates as well as being pretty.


Are there like submissions to join or do you have to scout? (like modelmayhem etc etc)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> So these girls that are MMJ advocates as well as being pretty.
> 
> 
> Are there like submissions to join or do you have to scout? (like modelmayhem etc etc)



They're MMJ advocates now. I've established a substantial presence at Model Mayhem over the years. Majority of first five Goddesses I already knew. Emily I scouted. 

My casting call at Mayem describes who we are in detail, so any and all applicants know what they're applying for. Gracie and Lauren were the only two out of almost 100 applications I responded to. Model Mayhem has really gone to shit.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

I see ahah, thats awesome man.


I feel as if I may be able to introduce you to a couple of people then..


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I see ahah, thats awesome man.
> 
> 
> I feel as if I may be able to introduce you to a couple of people then..


Who do you got? Spill it.

If you got models, they have to be as hot as Emily. You got that?


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Who do you got? Spill it.
> 
> If you got models, they have to be as hot as Emily. You got that?



Easy Peasey, We live in the greater L.A area. We will speak soon.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Easy Peasey, We live in the greater L.A area. We will speak soon.


Easy Peasey? You're either full of shit or somebody I should talk to. Impossible to tell on the internet.

But you won't be hurt if I assume you're full of shit before I see anything from you, right? Lol.

Note:
Before sending me pictures of girls for modeling evaluation, you should know that I'm ruthless, and I don't spare feelings.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Easy Peasey? You're either full of shit or somebody I should talk to. Impossible to tell on the internet.
> 
> But you won't be hurt if I assume you're full of shit before I see anything from you, right? Lol.



This is the truth.

Why would I be hurt, Dont assume I don't know whos thread I'm in.


Cmon jin.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> This is the truth.
> 
> Why would I be hurt, Dont assume I don't know whos thread I'm in.
> 
> ...


I like that. I may have an ear for you yet.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

Goddammit! I forgot to post Police and Thieves! What the hell is wrong with me?
[video=youtube;WQriZQbTcjk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQriZQbTcjk[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 26, 2012)

I love this thread lmao


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 26, 2012)

mmmmm babes...... and ............... bud 

I'M GETTING ANXIOUS! even with all this weed i can smoke, man i need a hashy, i'm gonna go spark up some golden grease, after this post or i'll never type....

View attachment 2021260View attachment 2021267


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

id prolly do more than laugh....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> id prolly do more than laugh....


That's why I'm a professional photographer and you're not. Lol.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's why I'm a professional photographer and you're not. Lol.


lol i totally agree... leave the photography to the photographer, leave the shoe making to the shoe maker... you get my point... everyone has there nitch...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> lol i totally agree... leave the photography to the photographer, leave the shoe making to the shoe maker... you get my point... everyone has there nitch...


How did you know I make shoes?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

hey jin not like it matters but are all FEM Cult models single? just wondering because im planning on winning your contest for a date... if my lady allows it lol


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> How did you know I make shoes?


Do you? I didn't... there saying in spanish about let the shoe maker make the shoes and you do your thing... I didnt want to type it in spanish for fear of lack of understanding to others that read your journal...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> hey jin not like it matters but are all FEM Cult models single? just wondering because im planning on winning your contest for a date... if my lady allows it lol


Ha! Models are RARELY single.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;voPE1GaKTjU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voPE1GaKTjU[/video]
For what you've done for me...





Thank you Lord





for what you're doing now...





Thank you Lord for every little thing.

Yeah, I like early Marley, when he wasn't even 25 yet. Great, great shit. I've never owned and never will own "Legend" best of Bob Marley and the Wailers. That's just an example of an evil record company raping the soul of one of the greatest musicians that ever lived. See? I have a fucking opinion about EVERYTHING.

Oh! I should say something about the plants! Since Larry is pretty wimpy, I'm gonna veg the Tahoe extra long. She's taking over anyway. More Tahoe for me (and Sleeze)... Oh well.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Do you? I didn't... there saying in spanish about let the shoe maker make the shoes and you do your thing... I didnt want to type it in spanish for fear of lack of understanding to others that read your journal...


I took four years of Spanish in school. I know quite a bit of basic Spanish.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Ok ok, I approve. I get to go first though! Her nani looks kinda loose though jin juicer. lol


She's got a titanic following. She gives me a chubby as well.

Really? I haven't examined her pussy that carefully, but it didn't look loose from what I saw. Hold on... I downloaded one of Emily's HD pussy movies last night. Let me check...

Edit:
I just watched one of Emily's hi-res dildo insertion movies. That's loose to you? LOL. It doesn't surprise me that you see nothing but the tightest young pussy, so you haven't really seen loose I bet. 

She doesn't do guy / girl fuck porn, bro. The chicks that do hardcore porn? They can stick a car up there. It's scary. LOL. 

I don't know, she looks like a great fuck to me, and I ain't exactly Ron Jeremy here. I've seen tighter to be sure, but on a general tightness scale, I find Emily's pussy quite acceptable.... quite acceptable. 

Sure, you can go first, but not on the same day, bro. Jin doesn't do sloppy seconds. lol.

Edit 2:
A buddy of mine used to say of loose women, "Man, fucking her was like fucking a glass of warm water!" LOL! God, I miss that guy. I wonder if he's still alive? Lol.

***CAUTION**
PARENTAL ADVISORY
THIS JOURNAL IS ABSOLUTELY NOT FOR CHILDREN*

Am I gonna swear on FeminizedCulture? You bet your muthufuckin' ass. I'll be to websites what Howard Stern is to radio. Shit, but then again, I bet I could make even Stern blush. He was married to Allison how many years before he got divorced? And he got married again right away? The dude seems wobbly and pussy-whipped to me. I've been listening to Stern's satellite show. It's good, and he swears, but I can tell the dude ain't really all that outrageous. I bet I can make Howard Stern blush. We'll be on his show one of these days I'm sure, Sleeze. I want to see if I can do it. It won't be easy to make Stern blush, but it'll be fun to try. What if I started asking him how many chicks he's been with or how big his dick is? Or if he smokes weed? Or if he needs Viagra to get it up? Or if he jacks off anymore now that he's so old?

Oh, and Stern is old... Old as fuck now. It shows in his radio program these days.

Edit 3:
As a random note, when we're really big, I'm gonna fuck up Perez Hilton. Hey, someone has to do it. I now know why I was born... to fuck up Perez Hilton. Lol. I'll fuck up Perez Hilton and get massive views from his audience by starting a fight. Ha ha. Love it, love it... It's time I moved up from silly flame wars with silly RIU trolls. I got bigger trolls to fry... Like Perez Hilton. Let's see how he likes a taste of his own medicine, shall we?

I know we're gonna get really busy, and I might forget, so remind me to fuck up Perez Hilton later, will ya? Appreciate it!  Hmmm... then again, I just might have to write a very unkind op-ed about him in our arts section straight away. Better yet, It'll be a regular column in the arts section entitled, "Celebrity Douches." Yeah, has a nice ring to it. Perez will be my first feature.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 26, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> Sorry been away Jin. Trying to catch up on your journal! Yes Just waiting for the State to finalize OGKLA LLC. Then we in bizzz.


You have a full plate these days. I don't expect you to make time for my silly ass journal, brother. But glad you're back.


----------



## sleezy1 (Jan 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> She's got a titanic following. She gives me a chubby as well.
> 
> Really? I haven't examined her pussy that carefully, but it didn't look loose from what I saw. Hold on... I downloaded one of Emily's HD pussy movies last night. Let me check...
> 
> ...


No NO No, its " Like throwing a hotdog in a hallway". Thats loose


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

sleezy1 said:


> No NO No, its " Like throwing a hotdog in a hallway". Thats loose


Crazy shit, man. Lol.

And you quoted me before I finished my edit. I added even more trash talk. I'm gonna fuck with celebs I hate soooooo bad.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good jin calli does to


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good jin calli does to


[video=youtube;FdizL4on-Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdizL4on-Rc[/video]

I'M going back to Cali!





Looks like Cali is a little chilly from the light goose-flesh on her tit. I'll make sure she's warm during the shoot.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;FdizL4on-Rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdizL4on-Rc[/video]
> 
> I'M going back to Cali!
> 
> ...


nah man!! imagine those nipples  cold cold I'm sure she'll be fine

wow, man am i 'medicated' i just stopped myself from drooling.

ohhhh yeah nice birdie


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

My mum and partner where on that ship 1 year ago, same captain, same trip, they also sailed very close to that island.......there go by the grace of god.




lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;m_wFEB4Oxlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_wFEB4Oxlo[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daveroller (Jan 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> No such sloppy or deceptive practices with us. Our ads will be from entities relevant to our content, so our model is that growers and other canna enthusiasts will click on them because they're interested, not because we tricked them.
> 
> Example: Would canna enthusiasts reading our site be interested in local dispensaries? Would they be interested in discounted grow supplies from local hydro shops? Perhaps they're looking for the right seed vendor? Maybe they need a new vape or a new piece of glass to smoke? Getting the picture? We're also very much a photography/modeling website, so we'll have ads from that field of interest as well.
> 
> ...


That is quite a different world from anywhere that I've lived. I'm learning from you and from Weed Wars and RIU and other sources what it's like in Cali.

Hey, just so you don't have the wrong idea about me, I was just asking my initial question from the perspective of a future CUSTOMER, trying to get some nuggets of inside information, not as a contributor or an accountant or a doubter. I wasn't trying to be a know-it-all and tell you how to run a business either. I wouldn't have the first idea. All right. Love ya, man!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

daveroller said:


> That is quite a different world from anywhere that I've lived. I'm learning from you and from Weed Wars and RIU and other sources what it's like in Cali.
> 
> Hey, just so you don't have the wrong idea about me, I was just asking my initial question from the perspective of a future CUSTOMER, trying to get some nuggets of inside information, not as a contributor or an accountant or a doubter. I wasn't trying to be a know-it-all and tell you how to run a business either. I wouldn't have the first idea. All right. Love ya, man!


Just enjoy the ride. Let me and Sleezy1 do all the worrying about business details. Yeah, we're not looking for accountants on RIU. Thanks!


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

you say that, but then you found your financer through riu......touché me thinks

One thing I have found in business with accountants, some are looking at things in quite a black and white sense, others will be more lateral thinkers and perhaps try and make you a few cents, perhaps a more liberal minded accountant who's synapses fire more often than a righty may actually turn up in a place like RIU. Wonders never cease.



lordjin said:


> Just enjoy the ride. Let me and Sleezy1 do all the worrying about business details. Yeah, we're not looking for accountants on RIU. Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

DST said:


> My mum and partner where on that ship 1 year ago, same captain, same trip, they also sailed very close to that island.......there go by the grace of god.


Dude, don't scare me like that. I thought you were gonna say your mom and her friend DIED in this accident.



DST said:


> you say that, but then you found your financer through riu......touché me thinks
> 
> One thing I have found in business with accountants, some are looking at things in quite a black and white sense, others will be more lateral thinkers and perhaps try and make you a few cents, perhaps a more liberal minded accountant who's synapses fire more often than a righty may actually turn up in a place like RIU. Wonders never cease.


True. You certainly never know who's posting on this site. See? Stoners aren't all lazy, good-for-nothings after all. Sleeze and I have already proven this. Now we're gonna get the message out and change the public perception of the stoner for the better. "We're cool, sexy, and we get shit done...and always high..." That's Feminzed Culture.



flowamasta said:


> nah man!! imagine those nipples  cold cold I'm sure she'll be fine
> 
> wow, man am i 'medicated' i just stopped myself from drooling.
> 
> ohhhh yeah nice birdie


The nipples in my studio aren't erect because it's cold. If I were a super-hero, I would be "The Nipple Exciter."


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

Still makes me fucking horny on sight of her.





Not surprising that she's shot with the great Holly Randall. Now Holly has given me something to beat. I love a challenge.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

The 'advertising' tab at the top of the page is a dead link that just takes you right back to the home page.

Impressive, RIU.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/26/4-year-old-conn-boy-busts_n_1233681.html?ref=marijuana
For show-and-tell little Billy opened his bag, and out came tumbling nine ounces of his mother's shwag.


----------



## daveroller (Jan 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The 'advertising' tab at the top of the page is a dead link that just takes you right back to the home page.
> 
> Impressive, RIU.


I think they're still working out the bugs in their "newly-improved" site. I ran into other problems yesterday too.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

daveroller said:


> I think they're still working out the bugs in their "newly-improved" site. I ran into other problems yesterday too.


I think it's always been that way.


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2012)

At least you can get free Viruse Software


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Jin!! Swingin through sayin hey. Nice post about the kid with 9 oz. Finally, "I swear it's not mine" worked for somebody.  Just updated my own journal, no pics of the infamous Tahoe today, but the scrog is worth it. Tahoe pics to follow soon, they're growing up so fast. 

Hope you don't mind a couple pics. Happy growing!!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Hey Jin!! Swingin through sayin hey. Nice post about the kid with 9 oz. Finally, "I swear it's not mine" worked for somebody.  Just updated my own journal, no pics of the infamous Tahoe today, but the scrog is worth it. Tahoe pics to follow soon, they're growing up so fast.
> 
> Hope you don't mind a couple pics. Happy growing!!


I want to lay down on that and float away as if on a magic carpet.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 27, 2012)

Wait until that's all nug


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 27, 2012)

Also, is it bad if I can't fit my whole scrog into a picture?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm weird. I spare no trouble or expense on the actual grow, but I'm totally ghetto when it comes to the related gatchets. My current microscope:





Now it won't do for the C.O.O. of Feminized Culture to have such a shitty microscope, right?





Better trich shots to come. Poice!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Also, is it bad if I can't fit my whole scrog into a picture?


No. Get a wide angle lens.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

One song. Two very different bands.
[video=youtube;feHSphlDDAI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=feHSphlDDAI[/video]

[video=youtube;MPG4llEmMjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPG4llEmMjA&amp;feature=related[/video]

I WANT YOUR SKULL.


----------



## kamie (Jan 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm weird. I spare no trouble or expense on the actual grow, but I'm totally ghetto when it comes to the related gatchets. My current microscope:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how much is that microscope jin? i have something similar to the first microscope i hate looking through it.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

[video=youtube;VG7vlecw5_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VG7vlecw5_I&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

kamie said:


> how much is that microscope jin? i have something similar to the first microscope i hate looking through it.


$38.36 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Celestron-Deluxe-Handheld-Digital-Microscope/dp/B004QF0A1Y/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1327698747&sr=8-16


----------



## WeJuana (Jan 27, 2012)

Im anxious to see some shots with it Jin!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

So I logged onto Facebook to touch bases with Naj'a and her profile was gone!





This is our only model of color... so I freaked!





She wrote a letter of complaint, and they restored her profile.





Fuckin' Facebook. Fuck 'em. And also fuck all these lame-ass photographers that shoot her in this lame 'urban style' look. They don't know what to do with a beautiful girl. I'll show them.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

u said you would like me to share my harvest pics of my outdoory 

here they are!!!View attachment 2023408

check my link for a few more, i gotta fly!! u guys rock


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> u said you would like me to share my harvest pics of my outdoory
> 
> here they are!!!View attachment 2023408
> 
> check my link for a few more, i gotta fly!! u guys rock


Looks great, mate. I like your laundry dryer, too.

Those are some massive colas. Looks heavy. Be sure to throw an extra shrimp on the barby for me!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 27, 2012)

Tahoe is a dragon. I seriously thought about yanking the Larry altogether, but I'll let it stay. It's in there somewhere...






This is what training the head of a beast looks like. No topping here. Can you imagine cutting that off?






This bitch is gonna be huge in flower.






Straight across. Look at that shit.





If you tried copying me and you broke your plant, I'm sorry... But I've told you all many times not to try this.

What did I veg to last time? 35 days or something like that? I'm gonna go even longer this time to bust out that yield.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Looks great, mate. I like your laundry dryer, too.
> 
> Those are some massive colas. Looks heavy. Be sure to throw an extra shrimp on the barby for me!


thanx mate! i will indeed, and yes i will trim, its absoloute hell compared to indoor, leafy stuff!! bud the buds are very nuggety!, just went out for a couple of hours, came home, and WHOOOOOOF! opened the door, and wow, my house fuckin stinks like skunk!! my woman has taken off, she wants me to connect the filter, but i need the fan for the indoor!! sorry hun, shes gonna be a bit smelly for a while, i'll be trimming in the laundry for hours 

oh and your plants are krankin sexyness!!
poor little larry there , i bet she'll surprise us all though, often they end up like that, from what i've seen!! she may have 'little plant syndrome' and start to ejaculate all her resin on to tahoe!! , man that just sounded gross. but i'm leavin it, sorry jin


----------



## OneHit (Jan 27, 2012)

must remove flowers


----------



## dirk d (Jan 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So I logged onto Facebook to touch bases with Naj'a and her profile was gone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Color of Love!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 28, 2012)

beautiful lady jin, i loooooove that oily skin, and that pole beneath her is just in the right position ....

your herbs lookin great!! bit overgrown there maaaate!!!! what u tryin to compete 

hey i kinda worked it out, we are going to be flowering at similar times!! ssiiiiiik! if you go around 36 days veg that is! i'm day 15 today, and plan to go around 5 weeks veg....oooohhh yeah


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, it's bear sat on my canopy time. The Tahoe is spreading like wildfire.






Okay, the main problem with Larry is that the lower branches aren't very vigorous, so spreading over to the right side is coming slow.






I'm doing the best I can with her. I suspect she'll change drastically at 12/12 hps.





She's smaller and spindly but very healthy as you can see. Her flexible branches are a real pleasure to train, too. A true vine.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> beautiful lady jin, i loooooove that oily skin, and that pole beneath her is just in the right position ....
> 
> your herbs lookin great!! bit overgrown there maaaate!!!! what u tryin to compete
> 
> hey i kinda worked it out, we are going to be flowering at similar times!! ssiiiiiik! if you go around 36 days veg that is! i'm day 15 today, and plan to go around 5 weeks veg....oooohhh yeah


I'm gonna go longer than 36. Look how slow Larry is. I think I'll go to like 40 days or so and just wrap Tahoe around the whole fuckin' biz.

Hm. I didn't even notice that there was a pole there until you mentioned it. And I slapped flowers on the thing. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna go longer than 36. Look how slow Larry is. I think I'll go to like 40 days or so and just wrap Tahoe around the whole fuckin' biz.
> 
> Hm. I didn't even notice that there was a pole there until you mentioned it. And I slapped flowers on the thing. Lol.


soz to point that out , always good to have an outside point of view i suppose!

and yeah just sneak a few tahoe branches over her way if you can , a nice tahoe nug will be nice company for the little leisure suit larry...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's how they recovered from last night's tuck. Check out how they droop right before bedtime.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

Bet you didn't know snowflakes actually look like those cut-out crafts projects we did in Kindergarten?





You mean Jin, the ruthless shark, likes pretty things? Hey, even I have a sensitive side.


----------



## kamie (Jan 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Bet you didn't know snowflakes actually look like those cut-out crafts projects we did in Kindergarten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never knew that. looks tight


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> soz to point that out , always good to have an outside point of view i suppose!
> 
> and yeah just sneak a few tahoe branches over her way if you can , a nice tahoe nug will be nice company for the little leisure suit larry...


Yes, I'm sure I'll be getting plenty of 'outside points of view' once we get started. But that's the kind of buzz we want.



kamie said:


> i never knew that. looks tight


Hey, now that you know this important fact, where you gonna say you picked it up?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

So I went looking for that dude who said he had a studio for me. I never heard from him after his wild stories, so I went down to the smoke shop with a mind at shaking him by the lapels. Turns out the fool lost my email address. He looked a little scared when he saw me, and he immediately launched into, "Oh man, am I glad to see you. I lost your fuckin' email address and don't have your number!" Okay, we're all stoners, so I cut him a break. We're taking a ride down to his place tomorrow so I can have a look see. I'll let you know if we have a studio or not tomorrow.

If I weren't a photographer, I would have made a pretty good mobster. Good thing I prefer cameras over guns.

But you gotta have the gangster mentality if you want to succeed even in a legitimate business. We don't seek to coexist. We seek to dominate.

Edit:
Hey, Sleeze. I just smoked a huge bowl and started writing an article for the 'zine called, "Gangsta, Gangsta, What Hip Hop means to me..." It recounts my first experience with cannabis as a kid in the 7th grade. It's funny shit.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jan 28, 2012)

I have some ?'s about your next LED grow. How many LED's and what size? Are you going to match your HID watts or HID lumens? I would think it would have to be actual watts to make a true comparison IMO.

IMHO, to go from a 1000W HPS to LED in your cabinet is going to make you wanna pull your hair out! LED for veg might cut it for your requirements and expectations, but I don't think they will compare for Bud cycle. Prove me wrong..... but after I weighed out the pro's and con's about LED's, I said F' it! Even though the higher end LED's are coming out with some better warranties to warrant the price difference, BUT; can you afford to be without your LED for several weeks while it is sent back for warranty repair!?? I know I sure as heck can't! I guess it is possible if you already have HID's on hand, but for those starting out and thinking of going LED, it would pose a huge issue!

PS. Flipped my grow to 12/12 today after I did a res change! Let the fun begin!(1st attempt @ SCROG! YAY!!!!)

PSS. Forgot to mention.... I am one of those "lurkers" you refer to all too often Jin. BIG Props and keep up the inspiration for that great project you are working on! Make sure you leave some spare time to expand that green thumb of yours while you are at it!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I have some ?'s about your next LED grow. How many LED's and what size? Are you going to match your HID watts or HID lumens? I would think it would have to be actual watts to make a true comparison IMO.
> 
> IMHO, to go from a 1000W HPS to LED in your cabinet is going to make you wanna pull your hair out! LED for veg might cut it for your requirements and expectations, but I don't think they will compare for Bud cycle. Prove me wrong..... but after I weighed out the pro's and con's about LED's, I said F' it! Even though the higher end LED's are coming out with some better warranties to warrant the price difference, BUT; can you afford to be without your LED for several weeks while it is sent back for warranty repair!?? I know I sure as heck can't! I guess it is possible if you already have HID's on hand, but for those starting out and thinking of going LED, it would pose a huge issue!
> 
> ...


Hey there, former lurker. 

Thank you for your contribution. Your words regarding LED's will not be taken lightly, friend.

I don't have an exact answer concerning what the LED spec would be in my proposed experiment, but your post has me re-evaluating my ideas for possible grow futures as a whole. I'll have to get back to you. (If anyone else has something to add regarding this technology, please feel free to throw in your two pennies)

And thank you even more for your well wishes concerning FeminizedCulture. It's going to be something very special. I've already started writing it.


----------



## ironmark (Jan 28, 2012)

Jin, here's an article which mentions the terpin profiles of your Diablo OG.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Jin, here's an article which mentions the terpin profiles of your Diablo OG.


Hi! Great link! Thanks! I actually did have a mind at writing about 'volatile terpines.' That's a great resource I can use to approach the topic in a more 'educated' manner.


----------



## curly604 (Jan 28, 2012)

hey jin , i grow with led's and love em they cut down on heat big time and that is a huge thing for alot of people your thinkin of doin your next grow led?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

Much is said about the effects of this strain or that. But what about the aftereffects? 

The Tahoe is becoming more of a knockout artist as the cure progresses. I just woke up from a power nap. The high that knocked me out has dissipated nicely. My head feels clear and rested, and ready for a recharge bowl. These post-nap sessions have been producing highs that equal true wake and bakes. Nice.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 28, 2012)

As a mostly silent lurker who recently whored a couple pictures of my own grow in here, I feel obligated to apologize if I came across as one of those people. I'm enjoying your work and actually using you as a guide of hopeful expectations for the next couple weeks lol.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 28, 2012)

lol what if i dont have any friends and how do i know if im your "buddy"... and for you to fuck me up do I have to meet you somewhere? jk


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> lol what if i dont have any friends and how do i know if im your "buddy"... and for you to fuck me up do I have to meet you somewhere? jk


Of course not. All of that should be taken with a grain of salt and a gram of weed. Any and all 'fucking up' is of the virtual kind. Just like 'friendships' are of a virtual kind...a few key individuals here excepted of course.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> As a mostly silent lurker who recently whored a couple pictures of my own grow in here, I feel obligated to apologize if I came across as one of those people. I'm enjoying your work and actually using you as a guide of hopeful expectations for the next couple weeks lol.


Nah, I feel a pretty good vibe from all my journal posters here so far. Please don't make the mistake of thinking my nasty warning was directed at any of you. 

The people it was directed at know who they are and don't dare to post in here.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hey jin , i grow with led's and love em they cut down on heat big time and that is a huge thing for alot of people your thinkin of doin your next grow led?


Score one for LED! Yes, I've had LED experimentation on the brain.

Oh shit! I've been flushing for 30 minutes! Be right back!


----------



## curly604 (Jan 28, 2012)

aweet man what kind of experimenting ya thinking of?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;DgakmlM0zCw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgakmlM0zCw&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]
*ar·ro·gant/&#712;ar&#601;g&#601;nt/*


Adjective:
Having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities.







Screen filling up nicely. This is probably the last full week of veg.





Larry still lagging behind, but she's not completely useless.





And I'm rewarding myself with a modest sized nug from my primo jar.





Taste is superb. High is better. I would enter this in any OG Kush competition or Canna competition out there... representin' LA.





It really does give me a warm feeling to know that I'm growing more of this.
[video=youtube;ftirMAdxpJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftirMAdxpJM&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;_zqvhizpVLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zqvhizpVLY&amp;feature=related[/video]
I'm really getting the hang of this scrog thing. I'm so much more confident now that I've seen exactly what they do at 12/12. I'm really gonna weave and crowd as many colas as I can in every square this time.





Tonight's tuck... The smell is fantastic again. Each pull of a branch releases an incredible odor.





Lush canopy forming.

The main head of Larry freshly tucked down.





And her scraggly lower branches struggling to fill the screen.






A macro of Tahoe's main cola.





And one of her lower branch colas.





Notice those baby trichs even in veg?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

curly604 said:


> aweet man what kind of experimenting ya thinking of?


Well Sleeze hasn't even seen the inside of my cab yet because it was dark period when he was here. But judging from the outside of it, he had a pretty ideal installation in mind. I don't think it would require much LED at all with my tight space.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you mad at me?


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin the one with a tight space said:


> Well Sleeze hasn't even seen the inside of my cab yet. I don't think it would require much at all with my tight space.


this thread is so dirty, lol......Wakey wakey, Sunday Smorgens here......


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> this thread is so dirty, lol......Wakey wakey, Sunday Smorgens here......


Bastard...


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

Where is the Cheeze one Jin? He gone off in a huff again and decided to stop growing? lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Where is the Cheeze one Jin? He gone off in a huff again and decided to stop growing? lol.


Don't get me started on that, DST. It's really tempting. Lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

ach I am sure Cheeze can take a bit of stick, he seems like a good sport, hehe....now were is the cheesey little mofo? (who I may add, has never even had the pleasure of trying some real UK cheese, mwahahaha)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> ach I am sure Cheeze can take a bit of stick, he seems like a good sport, hehe....now were is the cheesey little mofo? (who I may add, has never even had the pleasure of trying some real UK cheese, mwahahaha)


It's good to have you around. You should pop by in here more often. You serve as a calming effect for my megalomaniacal rage. That's why I'll need you for FeminizedCulture, DST. You'll keep me from becoming too great a tyrant. Let me remind you that you already have your own regular column, so you would do well to speak highly of us, too. (not so subtle hint)

I want to feature your girlfriend's art exhibits and stuff in my arts section. Remind me to do that.

I'll smoke your Cheese, and I'll review it on my 'zine, yo. In the name of DST, arguably the most peaceful guy on RIU, I extend my hand again to the free world and especially to the United Kingdom. I aplogise again. (Note spelling) How many damned times can I apologise to the UK? I think I just like spelling apologize with an s.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 29, 2012)

hey jin  i been soo bent i been hidin for a couple of days!! 

your green ladies are lookin supreme , don't know if you subconsciously knew this, but with your screen and herb, you been playing chess this whole time..... i swear  from one square to the next! CHECKMATE i think larrys got it in the bag, sneaky little shit sneakin up, and BHAM!! she's gonna be take off, be a nice sexy couple 

my girls 16 days now...


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

I have my MS Office set up in Englush (US) just so I can hit ignore on the spell check! Try it in English (UK) version, makes you feel real clever like, haha.
I been a bit under the weather lately to be honest....was in hospital last week for an operation so not been in the mood for the usual jolly japes (the joys of getting old eh!) Man I wouldn't wish this shit on the worst troll. But even with your meglomaniac side I am still lurking and following bru, don't worry.

Did I ever tell you I have written 2 books so far? A fellow RU'er has actually had the pleasure of reading one, lol. Perhaps I could also have weekly Chapters featured on your site.....my wifes mother (a retired librarian) told me to categoriZe it under, Modern Contemporary (so probably quite fitting for FemCult)...basically its loads of youngsters taking drugs, partying, fukkng each other up, and a few MURDERS thrown in for good measure. Kind of like Ian Rankine meets Irvine Welsh (if you ever seen Trainspotting, that's where my family are from, Leith in Edinburgh, lovely place that has turned into). My old dear made something of herself though so I was lucky. I have been a mofo in my time and like a lot of people are just paying it forward now. It's all about seeing something in someone else that you can assocciate with, and by golly, then we can then all get along. Even without bongs......(did I just say that, NAUGHTY DST!)

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

SFguy said:


> dirty thread?? noooo wayyy!!!y...


Yes way bru, this thread is Dirty!!!! Deep Down and.....
[youtube]gk1oIbpADqk[/youtube]
ma names Rob B and ah take E!
Can't believe I seen this guy when I was 18 and he is still allive...drugs kill,,,pfff, obviously not, they just make you look like crap sometimes, haha.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Yes way bru, this thread is Dirty!!!! Deep Down and.....
> [youtube]gk1oIbpADqk[/youtube]
> ma names Rob B and ah take E!
> Can't believe I seen this guy when I was 18 and he is still allive...drugs kill,,,pfff, obviously not, they just make you look like crap sometimes, haha.


I like your taste in music.


----------



## slayer6669 (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Of course not. All of that should be taken with a grain of salt and a gram of weed. Any and all 'fucking up' is of the virtual kind. Just like 'friendships' are of a virtual kind...a few key individuals here excepted of course.




virtually fuck somone up thats a good one jin lmfao


----------



## 400aZip (Jan 29, 2012)

how many green thumbs do you have? tahoe is a fucking monster!!! but I bet larry comes around soon. 


beautiful women, btw.


----------



## DST (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Just wanted to touch *bases*.


I don't know if that was intentional, but she certainly has more than one base to touch, fnar fnar....


----------



## dirk d (Jan 29, 2012)

looking good jin! just be careful with packing too much in your space bro. that was my biggest issue the f'ing pm. 

i love all women of color --- blond, brunette, red haired, pink with blue highlights, creamy pasty skin, mochachino love, bronzer, i'll take it all. i prefere a women to have some color. only 1 white or black but 1000's of shades of grey!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

DST said:


> I don't know if that was intentional, but she certainly has more than one base to touch, fnar fnar....


Ouch. You dog.



slayer6669 said:


> virtually fuck somone up thats a good one jin lmfao


Which should not be confused with virtually having sex with someone.



400aZip said:


> how many green thumbs do you have? tahoe is a fucking monster!!! but I bet larry comes around soon.
> 
> 
> beautiful women, btw.


Larry is looking good and healthy, just small. Yeah, I haven't given up on her entirely just yet. Thanks, bro.



dirk d said:


> looking good jin! just be careful with packing too much in your space bro. that was my biggest issue the f'ing pm.
> 
> i love all women of color --- blond, brunette, red haired, pink with blue highlights, creamy pasty skin, mochachino love, bronzer, i'll take it all. i prefere a women to have some color. only 1 white or black but 1000's of shades of grey!


Ah, Dirk. Somehow I feel I'm making this magazine just for you.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 29, 2012)

*Top notch review! Im smoking some Tahoe OG right now and it is MAGNIFICENT! The flavor is fantastic, super potent and stays through the whole bowl, the high hits me literally before i blow out the first toke. I'm a heavy smoker and have a very high tolerance, 1 hit of Tahoe does more for me than an entire bowl of lesser quality herb. The high is fantastic and does make me very talkative as the Jin mentioned, absolutely no tiredness. The smell is nothing like a Tennis Ball Can! I can smell the lemon scented gas but no clay soil in mine, maybe I just cant pick it up. I must have some Cali Tahoe OG which is how it should be *

_*If you run across any Tahoe OG BUY IT!!!*_


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> _*If you run across any Tahoe OG BUY IT!!!*_


Tell that to the wankers on this site who think their "Mr. Cool" (or whatever the fuck it is) is better weed. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

Extreme Crew... It's the Tae Kwon Do background these guys have that big, slow white guys and black guys can't compete with.
[video=youtube;5MawtVoEHQU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MawtVoEHQU[/video]
Extreme Crew Forever.

I'm Korean American, and there are few Korean things I like aside from the food... But these guys? Shit, I LOVE this shit.
[video=youtube;M3FdQne6WK8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3FdQne6WK8&amp;feature=related[/video]

Then there's Gamblerz Crew. Also Korean. Not as good.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Tell that to the wankers on this site who think their "Mr. Cool" (or whatever the fuck it is) is better weed. Lol.


I just did, your review is spot on and the Tahoe OG is some of the best Dank ive ever had in my life. PERIOD 

It makes me want to drive over to Cali & get a cut... If only i knew where to get one like yours! Possibly the best high of anything ive ever had also. Not to be confused with the above statement saying it's some of the best overall either.

Probably also noteworthy that it won 3rd place at the 2011 Cannabis Cup in the Indica Category. Kosher Kush being 1st, I have some going right now... We'll see if its really better then the Tahoe OG. If not Tahoe OG here i come!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I just did, your review is spot on and the Tahoe OG is some of the best Dank ive ever had in my life. PERIOD
> 
> It makes me want to drive over to Cali & get a cut... If only i knew where to get one like yours! Possibly the best high of anything ive ever had also. Not to be confused with the above statement saying it's some of the best overall either.
> 
> Probably also noteworthy that it won 3rd place at the 2011 Cannabis Cup in the Indica Category. Kosher Kush being 1st, I have some going right now... We'll see if its really better then the Tahoe OG. If not Tahoe OG here i come!


Kosher, huh? Sounds interesting. Please share your results with us.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Kosher, huh? Sounds interesting. Please share your results with us.


Perhaps you've heard it by the original name. Story goes it's really called "Jews Gold" and it's top notch kill from some Jewish kids in the LA area. I'm in AZ, not Cali (unfortunately), so Ive not heard of it myself. Supposedly Reserva Privada had to pay the Jewish kids out the ass for a cut. It also won 1st at the HTCC Indica category in 2010, so 2 years in a row now... RP renamed it cuz they didnt want to sell seeds called "Jews Gold" LOL I dont like either name personally but if it's the bomb who cares what its called right.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Perhaps you've heard it by the original name. Story goes it's really called "Jews Gold" and it's top notch kill from some Jewish kids in the LA area. I'm in AZ, not Cali (unfortunately), so Ive not heard of it myself. Supposedly Reserva Privada had to pay the Jewish kids out the ass for a cut. It also won 1st at the HTCC Indica category in 2010, so 2 years in a row now... RP renamed it cuz they didnt want to sell seeds called "Jews Gold" LOL I dont like either name personally but if it's the bomb who cares what its called right.


A top notch cut from some Jewish kids. Kosher, got it. That's fuckin' cool.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Bet you didn't know snowflakes actually look like those cut-out crafts projects we did in Kindergarten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww Jin is getting all mushy now! Lol, aren't we all mushy at times. I used to live in Colorado for a few years. That is when I started to notice the snowflakes actually show the shapes we draw at school. It is amazing not one flake are similiar. If Colorado was near the beach I would still be living out there.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

So I just got back from the 'studio' my friend was telling me about. OMG, talk about ghetto. The place was one of those 'studios by the railroad tracks,' if you get my meaning. The guy who runs the place was this old black pornographer dude. Ultra sketchy. Ultra Hilarious. The 'sets' were these god-awful corners of a room with dirty, torn background paper hanging sadly here and there. There was a 'bedroom' set with a bed I wouldn't sit on if you paid me. And the ceilings were super low and had these ugly shop lights from a seventies public school classroom hanging really low everywhere. Retarded. Thumbs way down.

Then we went into main guy's office. I was just really high the whole time standing in the middle of the room listening to these old black dudes jive with each other. I thought I was in Shaft or Dolemite. Weird. The dude was really cool, but his photography was well... I wasn't astounded, let's say. It was when he came out and I started grilling him about the low ceiling and his shooting technique that he realized he was talking to his superior. I wouldn't shoot there if he paid me.

Anyway, my friend is this young black dude with a great heart. I played nice and even took him and a few of his buddies to a back room and got them all high. Sweet guys, but just a bunch of struggling kids, unfortunately. Can't help FeminizedCulture.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;2m3C1K5b5VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m3C1K5b5VI[/video]
Watch me become a monster right here on Rollitup. It's already begun...





Multiplying tops... out of few plants, many...


















Large fan leaf positioning under the screen is a big part of scrogging effectively.





Will Jin lose his soul and sanity? Stay tuned and find out!


----------



## bong face (Jan 29, 2012)

lookin good!!! now this is when it starts gettin fun hahah


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

bong face said:


> lookin good!!! now this is when it starts gettin fun hahah


I'm so high right now...


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 29, 2012)

to be pretty honest my favorite "color" is green.... scrog is looking good looks like if you had 2 tahoes you'd prolly be 12/12 by now... but than again the tahoe looks more indica dominant... and louie sativa.. do you happen to know the genetic make up of them?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm so high right now...


 
heahahehehehaheheha ME 2 hahahahaha
the trip to the studio with the pimpy hustling porno black dudes sounded so fun and colorful. 
YOur scrog is like totally amazingly perfect, the pictures you take are jaw droppingly beautiful and i look at your plants like they are the most perfect plants ever to live, everything about them seems so perfectly placed, spaced, I have No idea how you can do that, its like magical. 
i have so many cuts on my hands right now from pruning my scrog, but its so fun. i can tell you have been gardening a very long time, only someone with years and years of experience would be able to do what you can. 
i hope you had a good weekend and this upcoming week is really great for you buddy.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> heahahehehehaheheha ME 2 hahahahaha
> the trip to the studio with the pimpy hustling porno black dudes sounded so fun and colorful.
> YOur scrog is like totally amazingly perfect, the pictures you take are jaw droppingly beautiful and i look at your plants like they are the most perfect plants ever to live, everything about them seems so perfectly placed, spaced, I have No idea how you can do that, its like magical.
> i have so many cuts on my hands right now from pruning my scrog, but its so fun. i can tell you have been gardening a very long time, only someone with years and years of experience would be able to do what you can.
> i hope you had a good weekend and this upcoming week is really great for you buddy.


Thanks, Doc. Yeah, that shit was creepy as fuck... but funny as hell! There was this really shriveled old dude with gray jerry curls wearing a jogging suit sitting on a sofa. He handed me this totally ghetto triple X poster. I think he expected me to take it with me, but I put it back down on the sofa with the other copies as politely as I could. I even gave it a little pat with my hand after I put it down. Lol! Everything and everyone in the room looked sticky and greasy. Nnnnasty! Lol! The best thing I saw was outside of the dude's so-called studio in a random corner of a hallway. It was a high ceiling alcove that I could have used, but really... no way in hell I'm taking Sleeze and my girls down to a place like that. Yuck. I mean like totally gross.

Thanks for the compliments. It's really just a matter of laying them down from one square to another. You know this. I bet if I left my grow in your hands, you would do great while I was away.

Edit:
"The Pimpy Hustling Porno Black Dudes" would be the best band name ever... Especially for a punk band. They would go by PHPBD for short. They do it all the time in punk. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 29, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Awww Jin is getting all mushy now! Lol, aren't we all mushy at times. I used to live in Colorado for a few years. That is when I started to notice the snowflakes actually show the shapes we draw at school. It is amazing not one flake are similiar. If Colorado was near the beach I would still be living out there.


Mushy? Look what I did to SFguy. Lol.

But it's true... I do like pretty, delicate things... it's true.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

GHHHHEEEETT HIIIM GEEEET HIIIIM!!! funny shit jin  some people just have to have their ignorant piece, u know feel famous for a bit, hes like those people you see jumpin up and down and waving over and over at the camera outside a tv studio, hoping the world sees him, 
this site is for posting quality as you do.. fullstop, ok maybe a little rant, i'm highly buzzing off some of my outdoor  and it makes me nearly cry, i swear i got a tear in my eye when i puffed a cone down in my new glass billie ........damn, nearly passes for indoor, nice strong taste, yippee!!and a massive buzz, soo much so it's very visual, makes my eyes kinda wobble and hard to focus, real buzzy, and i'ma dribblin again, soz man

your thread rocks ass and titties and even my girls keepin an eye on your grow, keeps sayin 'oh my god' wow look at that ey
slowem down a bit (jk) i want my girl up with your so we can 'flower' together 'browing erbs'

day 17 man.... View attachment 2027337


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;2m3C1K5b5VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2m3C1K5b5VI[/video]
> Watch me become a monster right here on Rollitup. It's already begun...
> Multiplying tops... out of few plants, many...
> 
> ...


HOLY SHITBALLZ! 

Wow man... Thats a lot of tops out of 2 plants! How much you gonna pull off that Jin?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 30, 2012)

Jin this is like the hottest girl ever , how and where can I give you my $ for some Tahoe OG clones, buds & more pics of Cali??????? Lol Wow I'm going to subscribe to Fem Cult....


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't worry, brother. I have the place in mind. The place we're gonna shoot at is bomb-diggity pimp-daddy boogie nights yet classy crazy beautiful. I scouted the joint a few years back, and the guy is still going strong. It's really a palace of a place in the Arts District. It's the only place to shoot this thing. 

I sent the guy an email. The guy who runs the joint is a photographer himself... fuckin' baller and lady-killer, just like you. He's the Persian Antonio Banderas I shit you not. Fuckin' real Prince of Persia shit. I want to see the two of you in a room together. Pussy magnet overload. Sleezy1 meets the Prince of Persia? Now that I GOTTA see. Update to come. 

But yeah, I had to scout this cat's joint first. Thumbs way down on that one. Way down.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> GHHHHEEEETT HIIIM GEEEET HIIIIM!!! funny shit jin  some people just have to have their ignorant piece, u know feel famous for a bit, hes like those people you see jumpin up and down and waving over and over at the camera outside a tv studio, hoping the world sees him,
> this site is for posting quality as you do.. fullstop, ok maybe a little rant, i'm highly buzzing off some of my outdoor  and it makes me nearly cry, i swear i got a tear in my eye when i puffed a cone down in my new glass billie ........damn, nearly passes for indoor, nice strong taste, yippee!!and a massive buzz, soo much so it's very visual, makes my eyes kinda wobble and hard to focus, real buzzy, and i'ma dribblin again, soz man
> 
> your thread rocks ass and titties and even my girls keepin an eye on your grow, keeps sayin 'oh my god' wow look at that ey
> ...


You're not a bad sort. I can tell you're a sensitive soul. And it takes a sensitive soul to grow and be moved by weed of such emotional quality. I, too, have been driven almost to tears by a piece of music or some other external stimuli that causes emotional rapture. And THAT, ladies and germinators, is why we smoke weed!



AzCannaMan said:


> HOLY SHITBALLZ!
> 
> Wow man... Thats a lot of tops out of 2 plants! How much you gonna pull off that Jin?


Join hands with me now and pray for yield... 



AzCannaMan said:


> Jin this is like the hottest girl ever , how and where can I give you my $ for some Tahoe OG clones, buds & more pics of Cali??????? Lol Wow I'm going to subscribe to Fem Cult....


We have a Cali man! Good taste! She gives me a warm sensation in my nether-regions as well. 

"As Jin punishes Trolls with severity, he rewards his faithful by an equal measure of generosity."

-- A Wise Man Once Said That.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, as I struggle to type this in between hacking coughs of my Tahoe, I'm surprised by how sparing I've been with my rambling sessions -- especially considering all that's happened.

So you got it. It's time to sort of pretend this is actually a real journal again. Where to start? Garsh, it's when did all this FemCult (Feminized Culture) business start? I think it was an idea that sort of playfully came about somewhere in the middle part of my last journal? Well it was something like that. Anyway I have to confess that at that time it really wasn't a whole lot more than visual masturbation without a real plan or financial structure to back it.

*Along comes a man named Sleezy1...*
What can I say about this guy that I haven't already? I love him. He is more delicious to me than my favorite food. I plan to sculpt a bust of him for the foyer of my future mansion. I love him. There's no questioning my undying devotion and loyalty to him.

I'm not going to plod about the details of what went down between the two of us when we met. If you haven't been reading my journal and keeping up on all the developments, shame on you. You may back track pages and do so now...

For the rest of you who know damned well what Uncle Jin is talking about, you're aware that a storm has been brewing. Things aren't as much falling into place as they are being forced into place... by me. The sickest, I mean throwing up sickest studio in all of Los Angeles is in order to do justice to our lovely ladies... did I say lovely ladies? I meant devastating Goddesses. And Jin is working on it.

Apart from that, specific project ideas (and even the actual written content) have been forming in my mind at a spanking, that's right spanking pace. Even gotten some real keyboard time in. It's flowing like the stream from the cherub's penis on the bird fountain... It's coming along nicely. I've been finding that writing it is a very natural, organic process for me because it's something I've been working on in my mind and heart for the better part of the past ten years.

I know I tend towards megalomania at times with my wildly self-serving rants, but I've mentioned time and again that I'm bipolar, and I keep it in check with OG Kush. I don't mean to present this as a convenient excuse for the many times I've exhibited bad behavior here, but it is my experience as a medical patient, and I'm not afraid to share this intensely personal aspect of my life with all my readers (as I'm sure you're all painfully aware). 

Though it's been an experience not unmarked by difficulty, Canna-medicating a real-life chemical imbalance / emotional disorder has been very rewarding, and it's an important part of who I am... not just as Editor-in-Chief of FemCult and Chief Operating Officer of OGKLA LLC, but as a flesh and blood human being. So when I say n-n-nasty shit, don't take it too seriously. It's probably me just trying to act all 'shocking' to draw more attention to the magazine... probably.

Your Loving Future Editor,

Jin


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

NoSwag said:


>


Is it just me or does that kind of scare anyone else?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Alright, man. I've been smoking on the Tahoe for over a month now. Is it still getting me high? You bet your sweet ass... and then some.





This weed has aged beautifully. I'm now the highest I've been from any wake and bake since starting up with this batch. I'm really surprised that I'm able to type and post this at all. It's that good... I'm that totally fucked up right now.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

lol, i like to hear how fucked up you are. exellent start to a new week. 
those pix are mouthwatering. 
have you ever made bubble hash before?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> lol, i like to hear how fucked up you are. exellent start to a new week.
> those pix are mouthwatering.
> have you ever made bubble hash before?


No. I've never done that. I remember a series of youtube videos of this American Hippy dude living in Jamaica, stirring buckets of ice in the hills. It was hypnotic.

What's that in your avatar? Looks cool.

Edit:
Seriously, I can't move from my office right now, and I can't really recall how I got here. I would really like a cup of coffee, but a trip down the elevator may as well be a trip to the moon. Fuck.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 30, 2012)

hahha, your so funny. thats me in the avitar, smoking a joint at 420. with a pile of fresh blond hash on the table...that i just made and my cyclone bong. to the side is my handy typewriter that i use everday to write my poetry of love and heartbreak. 
Also my dragon painting that i did as a commisiion for jong ill 2 before he passed away.
who are your litereary heros?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahha, your so funny. thats me in the avitar, smoking a joint at 420. with a pile of fresh blond hash on the table...that i just made and my cyclone bong. to the side is my handy typewriter that i use everday to write my poetry of love and heartbreak.
> Also my dragon painting that i did as a commisiion for jong ill 2 before he passed away.
> who are your litereary heros?


Okay, so that's the subject matter. I guess my real question then is who drew that?

My literary heroes? Without going into a pedantic laundry list of all the books I've read, I'll just say that I like 19th century Russian literature a lot. Y'know, yer Dosteoevkys, Chekhovs (but never Tolstoy)... My cat Anton is named after Chekhov.

As for more contemporary stuff, I haven't really paid much attention to the scene these days. I will say Haruki Murakami is a genius, though.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> This brings new meaning to the Phrase "I Love Cali" Keep the Cali pics coming Jin!!!


Vroom! Vroom!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else watching the live Youtube interview? Obama has never seemed more like a sock-puppet, stuffed suit than he does right now!

Will this question even make it on the Q and A?

[h=1]Obama's Pot Question: Will The President Answer A Former LAPD Deputy Chief About Marijuana Legalization?[/h]*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/30/obamas-pot-question-will-_n_1242008.html?ref=marijuana
[video=youtube;J0IpiATxdR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0IpiATxdR4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

*


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

An unexpected side effect of the 2010 flooding in parts of Sindh, Pakistan, was that millions of spiders climbed up into the trees to escape the rising flood waters; because of the scale of the flooding and the fact that the water took so long to recede, many trees became cocooned in spiderwebs. People in the area had never seen this phenomenon before. (Courtesy: National Geographic)


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

that is a fucking amazing picture!!! and whats with the little boy/girl ??? doing under that treen? is she blind? collecting dinner?? ohh man that sounded kinda bad ey, LOL please people take that as humour......gritting teeth, no shit amazing stuff, imagine them running on the ground, cheap budget horror movie for sure


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> _deletia_


you da man... you grow that yakuza tahoe og !!!!!! dude is just being an ignorent ass!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

and you got mad nutts not only posting a pic of yourself but making it your avitar!!! hahahaha JIN FOR GOVERNER OF CALIFORNIA!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> How did you know about my connections? He will be punished. So will the moderators here.



lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao!!!! wtf do they put in the drinking water of california... hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao!!!! wtf do they put in the drinking water of california... hahaha


Hey not you, bro. Look at my edit.

Damn, it's so hard to tell who's your friend and not.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

theexpress said:


> and you got mad nutts not only posting a pic of yourself but making it your avitar!!! hahahaha JIN FOR GOVERNER OF CALIFORNIA!!!!


Uh...Thanks?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

wow alot happens in a couple of hours, fuckin chill ey, what you guys jealous u dont have even slightly close to the erb jin produces?? go waste your time on your other web pages u have open....pornhub.com

umm i mean this site is about weed, not fuckin retards ey


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow alot happens in a couple of hours, fuckin chill ey, what you guys jealous u dont have even slightly close to the erb jin produces?? go waste your time on your other web pages u have open....pornhub.com
> 
> umm i mean this site is about weed, not fuckin retards ey


It's not a problem, mate. This is a blessing. Any such drama just stirs up shit and attracts more views. It only helps me.

But that stolen photo of me is peculiar. That picture of me was stolen off of gmail. I have communicated with only three members here via gmail. 1)Mensabarbie, I'm sure it's not her 2)My investor Sleezy1, I'm pretty sure it's not him. 3)Slivers. He's the only question mark, the bloke who was acting like my web designer for a while. Hasn't been seen on the site since mid-December.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

you're the boss, i still say put up a bit of fluff for you avatar 

man, u got some krankin views man, you're like the fuckin news, people are gonna freak when they see my lady in full bloom this time round!, i'm not fussed on views but i like to get my growing style out there!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you're the boss, i still say put up a bit of fluff for you avatar
> 
> man, u got some krankin views man, you're like the fuckin news, people are gonna freak when they see my lady in full bloom this time round!, i'm not fussed on views but i like to get my growing style out there!


Yeah, this shit does get a lot of views, huh? Post pix of your lovely ladies here all you want. Man, you've earned it, brother. Alright, I'll take my ugly mug down just for you.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jin, not to talk shit but i prefer pics of women and weed.... Back to the journal... in your tote would you ever consider 3-4 plants instead of 2? I would think you'd veg a shorter time to fill up the screen?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Jin, not to talk shit but i prefer pics of women and weed.... Back to the journal... in your tote would you ever consider 3-4 plants instead of 2? I would think you'd veg a shorter time to fill up the screen?


Motherfucker! Jojo to the rescue.

Yeah, back to the grow journal. No shit. 

Yes, I was thinking about increasing number of clone sites to shorten veg time.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Motherfucker! Jojo to the rescue.
> 
> Yeah, back to the grow journal. No shit.
> 
> Yes, I was thinking about increasing number of clone sites to shorten veg time.


hmmmm, this is sounding familiar  more bud sites mmmmmmmm hehehe mm stupid u not


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Im currently building one right now... its a pain the ass the make those 6" holes... im going to stagger the clone sites and do 4...


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

flowmastas 18day veg is making me kinda of jealous right now...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> View attachment 2029458View attachment 2029459View attachment 2029460gotta love yoga......View attachment 2029461 day 18


Yoga is good. Your plant is good. Everything is good.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> flowmastas 18day veg is making me kinda of jealous right now...


i may need a heart monitor , i just can't keep up!!

day 1,5,10 and 18, and a boobie shot, cause it's a new page 

 and she wonders why i can't get my face out of there


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> flowmastas 18day veg is making me kinda of jealous right now...


Really? How is yours doing?



jojo2002 said:


> Im currently building one right now... its a pain the ass the make those 6" holes... im going to stagger the clone sites and do 4...


Yup, been thinking about switching to a four site arrangement, too.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Don't fight it... Join us.
> 
> This is all an online game... and sometimes things get out of hand. I'm guilty of it myself big time. But Feminized Culture is larger than petty online squabbling... and it's not just about me. It's about making the world a better place for each and every pot smoker out there... even the ones that 'hate' me. And really, you don't hate me, just like I don't really hate you or SFguy or Skunkd0c or any of the others I've fought with. This is all illusion. But FemCult is real. And it's for everyone. I hope when you actually see the thing, you and all the others I've pissed off will find it in yourselves to look beyond me, Jin Kim, and enjoy the site for what it is.
> 
> ...



There really is no need for apologies Jin Kim COO of Fem Cut.. In reality this is the internet and people on here don't pay my bills so im not to worried neither should you be. In business speaking from expierence the larger you get the more haters start to come which is a sign of success the more haters the bigger your getting. Like Katt Williams says let them haters hate its their job and if you have 10 haters you better have 11 by the end of the day, he said something like that. 

Now back to weed... how about you clone me a little fellow from that tahoe ay?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Really? How is yours doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, been thinking about switching to a four site arrangement, too.


I just switched to flowering ill get a journal going for my next run which is going to be hydro/soil side by side grow...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> I just switched to flowering ill get a journal going for my next run which is going to be hydro/soil side by side grow...


You're one of our magazine's featured growers. What do you think of that, Cali-boy? Flowamasta, too. Each grower will have a 'wrestler nickname.' Flowamasta will be 'the Thunder from Down Under." Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 30, 2012)

I just gotta say brah, oh no not the gangster hackers brah. I mean Brah, brah. Right Brah, cuz brah they r prob drinkin a 40 of Ole E in the hood right now brah, on a stolen, outdated laptop brah, but brah you better look out brah LoL and im sure their middle school drop out hackers can prob outsmart your Asian, ivy league college graduate hackers LOL 

And gangster thug hackers, where are your superfine naked hotties? Oh thats right Brah, you dont have any brah, cuz they would be scared to see you in a dark alley at night brah. I guarantee Jin has 1,000,000% (Thats 1 million for you gangster thug hackers {which is more blunts and 40's than you and your homies drink & smoke in a year}) more of a chance of hitting something like that 6 days a week then you will in your entire life you fool. I guess you prob think Heffner dosent get any either cuz "he's old & ugly fool, brah" LOLOLOLOL

Go start your own page about how to smoke crack rocks in da hood thug hackers.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds good maybe I can squeeze it in with some of my stem cell research... 

Cali boy yes!! Formerly EAST L.A...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> There really is no need for apologies Jin Kim COO of Fem Cut.. In reality this is the internet and people on here don't pay my bills so im not to worried neither should you be. In business speaking from expierence the larger you get the more haters start to come which is a sign of success the more haters the bigger your getting. Like Katt Williams says let them haters hate its their job and if you have 10 haters you better have 11 by the end of the day, he said something like that.
> 
> Now back to weed... how about you clone me a little fellow from that tahoe ay?


Hey, you really know how to get on my good side without trying too hard. I appreciate that immensely.

But I have been getting a little out of control... Lol. (understatement of the year)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I just gotta say brah, oh no not the gangster hackers brah. I mean Brah, brah. Right Brah, cuz brah they r prob drinkin a 40 of Ole E in the hood right now brah, on a stolen, outdated laptop brah, but brah you better look out brah LoL and im sure their middle school drop out hackers can prob outsmart your Asian, ivy league college graduate hackers LOL
> 
> And gangster thug hackers, where are your superfine naked hotties? Oh thats right Brah, you dont have any brah, cuz they would be scared to see you in a dark alley at night brah. I guarantee Jin has 1,000,000% (Thats 1 million for you gangster thug hackers {which is a really big number to you so dont worry it means a lot}) more of a chance of hitting something like that 6 days a week then you will in your entire life you fool. I guess you prob think Heffner dosent get any either cuz "he's old & ugly fool, brah" LOLOLOLOL
> 
> Go start your own page about how to smoke crack rocks in da hood thug hackers.


Lol. I'm starting to like you. REP.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Natural sales person.. I sell myself plus my confidence is pretty high since I walked on fire... Yup that's right walked on Fire... and yes i paid couple Hundred to do it... A couple means 3 or more for those that don't know...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Sounds good maybe I can squeeze it in with some of my stem cell research...
> 
> Cali boy yes!! Formerly EAST L.A...


I'm starting a local grower network to feature real-time on my site. I need people like you.



jojo2002 said:


> Natural sales person.. I sell myself plus my confidence is pretty high since I walked on fire... Yup that's right walked on Fire... and yes i paid couple Hundred to do it... A couple means 3 or more for those that don't know...


You did Firewalk? Crazy...


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yup with Chuck Liddell in the pit down from me...
Anything you need let me know... im always willing to help...


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're one of our magazine's featured growers. What do you think of that, Cali-boy? Flowamasta, too. Each grower will have a 'wrestler nickname.' Flowamasta will be 'the Thunder from Down Under." Lol.


lol, i lke it alot, man this thread is lke a chatroom today


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Yup with Chuck Liddell in the pit down from me...
> Anything you need let me know... im always willing to help...


I need Chuck Liddell... that's who I need. Lol. I want to make enough money to hire him as my personal trainer and bodyguard one day. I want the bodyguard that can beat up all other bodyguards.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

SFV on the left Bubba on the right...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

Appreciate it, gents. I won't forget you three for what you did.





And tonight's update is also dedicated to the Mighty Chuck Liddell... just because he scares me shitless.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

that tahoe is gorgeous i really want that cut... Jin is it me or are you high on your pic -_-... jk... ive been holding that in..


----------



## OneHit (Jan 30, 2012)

i just scroll through waiting for the *GOOD * updates... Missing some pictures


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> View attachment 2029552 SFV on the left Bubba on the right...








I like it.


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

Jin you cant compare my camera phone photo skills, to your professional photography Canon Rebel shit... lol.. I think ill just stand over here now Jin just put my photo to shame....lol


----------



## frotastic (Jan 30, 2012)

Now I have to chime in cause it sounds like this fool might start bad mouthing PO, and I have to preemptively crush him - I am a huge fan of that place. Seriously why waste time/effort cloning when you can get clones from a place like that? Too bad I live so far away...and I'm going to agree with Jin that that guys mother room doesn't look all that impressive anyways...

Anyways I still am obsessed with your grow, despite all the haters that have infiltrated it...here's a pic of my tahoe from PO at day 49 flower, definitely the best og kush I've ever grown



Edit: abortion survivor...heh


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

View attachment 2029654 cant we just get along???


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

man!!! check out my arms on this girl!!! just a topping and no training, and i got a fuckin circus goin on!!!


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

here's my updated shitty grow

 my shitty clones
 and my shitty tote...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> View attachment 2029705
> 
> man!!! check out my arms on this girl!!! just a topping and no training, and i got a fuckin circus goin on!!!


Nice looking plant. You'll look great in our grower section.



jojo2002 said:


> View attachment 2029654 cant we just get along???


I can't help it. I can't stop. And he just keeps going, so as long as the moderators don't mind... My thread will just get bumped and bumped and bumped and bumped...


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 30, 2012)

What city is that SFguy?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> What city is that SFguy?


Beats the fuck out of me, but he keeps mentioning Santa Barbara yet his screen name is SFguy. Probably doesn't even know where he is.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 30, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> that tahoe is gorgeous i really want that cut... Jin is it me or are you high on your pic -_-... jk... ive been holding that in..


OF COURSE HE'S HIGH, DID YOU SEE THE TAHOE HE HAS?!?!? LoL


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey, Hellraizer, I'll stop when he does. This is my thread.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

Why the fuck am I still engaging in petty flame wars? I mean, like what the fuck am I doing, right? I have so much to be excited about and so much to look forward to, and I'm wasting my time on this childish nonsense?

Wow, man. I'm sorry, everyone. I truly am. And I promise I will NEVER do this again. My fucking bad.

And SFguy, you're right, brother. I didn't have to give it to you like that when you made that 'of color' remark. I was a dick. And I'm sorry for that. I know you're a decent guy and a good grower... and I'm sorry I said all that shit about your girlfriend. I know it's gonna be hard for you to let it go after all that nasty shit I said, but if you're willing, I HUMBLY extend my hand to you, brother... (I even think it's really funny what you did with my picture and the Predator picture).

Edit:

I really wish I could go back and erase my ugliness sometimes... but that's what it is to be a raving bipolar nut-job.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Hey guys, listen to some music, smoke a bowl and chillax....it's free to download (providing you have a fukbook a/c of course)
> http://www.facebook.com/Bassnectar?sk=app_178091127385
> 
> I must say, I have had a very entertaining read of Jins journal this fine morgen, lol. I almost wanted to start shouting, Fight fight fight fight!!!
> ...



Man, I fucking love this guy! Gimme a kiss, you wanker!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Nicely put..........


lordjin said:


> Why the fuck am I still engaging in petty flame wars? I mean, like what the fuck am I doing, right? I have so much to be excited about and so much to look forward to, and I'm wasting my time on this childish nonsense?
> 
> Wow, man. I'm sorry, everyone. I truly am. And I promise I will NEVER do this again. My fucking bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

And now the love is back.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Nicely put..........


The thing is, when I have one of my bipolar episodes, it carries over into my journal. What I type is what I'm feeling at the moment. I just hope this dude accepts my apology. If I'm a professional anything, I'm a professional apology-spewing machine.

"I'm sorry here, I'm sorry there, I'm even sorry in my underwear!"


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> And now the love is back.


That's how it is when you're crazy bipolar. But will the offended party accept my apology?

Interesting how my pathological patterns are documented throughout my journal, isn't it? Not only do you follow my grow, you get to see my Jekyll Hyde syndrome on full display. Say what you will about me (I've been called every name in the book, and I'm probably headed for more criticism and scrutiny than I've ever faced in my life), but I'm not dull.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

ApologiSing does not come easy, Jin....smoke a bowl, it'll be a new day for ya soon.

Check my little Mannetje out in the snowy cold....brrrrrrr (no I am not posting a pic of my willie, lol). You think he'll grow okay? Temps at around minus10, very low RH though, hahaha, and what with it being a Headband Engineers Dream cross I am hoping that it having mountainous ancestors that the chill will help get his balls nice and swollen, not, more like shrivveled up nuts!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> ApologiSing does not come easy, Jin....smoke a bowl, it'll be a new day for ya soon.
> 
> Check my little Mannetje out in the snowy cold....brrrrrrr (no I am not posting a pic of my willie, lol). You think he'll grow okay? Temps at around minus10, very low RH though, hahaha, and what with it being a Headband Engineers Dream cross I am hoping that it having mountainous ancestors that the chill will help get his balls nice and swollen, not, more like shrivveled up nuts!


That looks so peaceful like that all by itself. I... I love you, man.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey not you, bro. Look at my edit.
> 
> Damn, it's so hard to tell who's your friend and not.


im a friend!!!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Thnik I'll go smoke a bowl....someone let me know when the bombs have stopped falling, lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

hehe, that's funny.

guess the Bombs haven't stopped, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> hehe, that's funny.
> 
> guess the Bombs haven't stopped, lol.


Bombs away.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

not the doodlebugs..........

Imagine calling a bomb a doodlebug, that scientist had a sense of humour/humor, faf.........off to google land I go with a doodlebug in my copy paste whatsit.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

there's a whole doodlebug world out there....it's just waiting.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doodlebug
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doodlebug_(flying_bomb)


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 31, 2012)

*Can I be your frand.. <3*


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> *Can I be your frand.. <3*


I don't know. Do you have any pull around here?


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Edit:
> To Mellokitty. If you ignore your responsibilities now, I can't promise I'll be able to protect you in the future.


what exactly does this even mean?
i was made aware of this situation JUST NOW. 
please stop with the threats. they're not in any way helpful.

to everybody else: this is, as previously stated, lordjin's journal. if you were asked to stop posting here, please do just that.


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 31, 2012)

*Pull? I pulls All teh Strings. 

Hrmm lets see.. .yes.

Appears to be nothing a Great Big Hug cannot fix.. .


* Resolved.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> what exactly does this even mean?
> i was made aware of this situation JUST NOW.
> please stop with the threats. they're not in any way helpful.
> 
> to everybody else: this is, as previously stated, lordjin's journal. if you were asked to stop posting here, please do just that.


OOps. Sorry, Mello. No more threats.

I think you're really cool. I'm sorry for everything I said to you. Please forgive me. I want to meet you in person one day and give you a big hug and say sorry again.

Edit:
Your reaction to my threat, "what exactly does this even mean?" made me laugh out loud.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> *Pull? I pulls All teh Strings.
> 
> Hrmm lets see.. .yes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Raw.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> im a friend!!!


Thank you!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Lets all have a group DoodleHug......


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Lets all have a group DoodleHug......


Well I'll tell you what, DST. In all this excitement, I almost forgot to report just how high I am this morning. Wake and bakes are getting stronger. I wish I could smoke you out on some of this...


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

lorddoodlebugjin said:


> I wish I could smoke you out on some of this...


I still need to take a pic of the bloody Buhda Tahoe Kush from the Green Place my friend bought when he was over. My god, my god that will make everyone on this thread piss their britches.....I'll get a shot when I have finished me tea (dinner to some!)


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> I still need to take a pic of the bloody Buhda Tahoe Kush from the Green Place my friend bought when he was over. My god, my god that will make everyone on this thread piss their britches.....I'll get a shot when I have finished me tea (dinner to some!)


I'm gonna go for coffee and a crumpet. I'll expect to see it when I get back.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna go for coffee and a crumpet. I'll expect to see it when I get back.


lol your just mad cuzz i beat ur bud.. lolololol


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lol your just mad cuzz i beat ur bud.. lolololol


Oh, shit. Are you the guy who beat my bud? Bastard.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

So here we go guys and gals, this won an award at the HTCC, after much politics the strain was entered as Big Buhhda Tahoe Kush (although it was Cali Connects by all account). Problem being with a coffeeshop taking on some product that isn't being grown locally, then they find it hard to provide that product, so they call other weeds something else. I believe this may actually be a crap kandy kush...who knows. The camera certainly makes it look better than it is.
DOG on the left, the so called Tahoe on the right...pfff.





oh my, there are some crystals, but there ain't much smell to it, looks a bit pasty as well, likes it got the flu....





its doesn't feel heavy like a solid nug should, so when you bust it open ain't much going on....






The DOG.....solid, weighty bud, crystaliZed all over. Not a bad attempt from me, 





Fruity, fuelly, sour goodness to the face.






Peace, DST


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, Mellokitty and everyone else! It really means a lot, and I won't forget how you all came to my rescue!


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> So here we go guys and gals, this won an award at the HTCC, after much politics the strain was entered as Big Buhhda Tahoe Kush (although it was Cali Connects by all account). Problem being with a coffeeshop taking on some product that isn't being grown locally, then they find it hard to provide that product, so they call other weeds something else. I believe this may actually be a crap kandy kush...who knows. The camera certainly makes it look better than it is.
> DOG on the left, the so called Tahoe on the right...pfff.
> 
> 
> ...


Your DOG def has much greater visual appeal. It's not hard to determine which is the better weed even with just a quick glance.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jan 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thank you, Mellokitty and everyone else! It really means a lot, and I won't forget how you all came to my rescue!


*
Yeah!* 

_*The thread is finally about Tahoe OG & superfine hotties again LOL *_


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> *
> Yeah!*
> 
> _*The thread is finally about Tahoe OG & superfine hotties again LOL *_


Thank you, friend. I feel much better about things now. Yes, back to the business of lovely models and plants.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 31, 2012)

Fixed


lordjin said:


> Well I'll tell you what, mike91sr. I wish I could smoke you out on some of this...


Hey, I'm not THAT far from LA 

Also, found the update I was askin for yesterday after finding my way through the bs. Lookin good in there, when are you planning on flipping to 12/12?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Fixed
> 
> Hey, I'm not THAT far from LA
> 
> Also, found the update I was askin for yesterday after finding my way through the bs. Lookin good in there, when are you planning on flipping to 12/12?


That's probably the question of the day. I'm not sure. I'm thinking of going super, super long this time to let the Tahoe take over the screen. The Larry doesn't look like a big producer, and we already know how I feel about this Tahoe cut.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Now I have to chime in cause it sounds like this fool might start bad mouthing PO, and I have to preemptively crush him - I am a huge fan of that place. Seriously why waste time/effort cloning when you can get clones from a place like that? Too bad I live so far away...and I'm going to agree with Jin that that guys mother room doesn't look all that impressive anyways...
> 
> Anyways I still am obsessed with your grow, despite all the haters that have infiltrated it...here's a pic of my tahoe from PO at day 49 flower, definitely the best og kush I've ever grown
> View attachment 2029653
> ...


Damn, in all that confusion, I almost missed this post. Props, Fro. Can't rep you again.





Yup, there it is again. Yeah, I feel really, really good about this particular cut, man. It looks like you did an outstanding job with her.


----------



## mike91sr (Jan 31, 2012)

Im still pullin for the larry, not that the Tahoe doesn't, but some strain's vigor can really impress during flower, maybe its just the optimist in me but I think we could still see a pretty good comeback. Either way I'm sure you'll end up with some mediocre bud by the end of it all


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Im still pullin for the larry, not that the Tahoe doesn't, but some strain's vigor can really impress during flower, maybe its just the optimist in me but I think we could still see a pretty good comeback. Either way I'm sure you'll end up with some mediocre bud by the end of it all


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Maybe Larry does her thing during flower. I've never grown this before, so I just don't know.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Damn, in all that confusion, I almost missed this post. Props, Fro. Can't rep you again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin [email protected] jin n juice


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

theexpress said:


> lookin [email protected] jin n juice


Positivity = good
Negativity = bad

Thanks, bro.

I know I've been getting full of myself, and I hope all my journal-friends can forgive me... But hey, this experience has taught me the valuable lesson of avoiding negativity... and it has also brought me back down to earth.


----------



## NoSwag (Jan 31, 2012)

Read through all the fun this morning super baked. What a fun thread.




Off to work.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Read through all the fun this morning super baked. What a fun thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have a nice day at work!


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

I grew some Larry OG x Larry OG from a friend of mine in Cali. I really liked it actually, from memory I think it was quite a sativa leaning OG the one I got. It was from seed so not sure if the genetics were similar to the one you got. This guys guard his strains so not sure where he oroginally picked it up. I think I still got some seeds left.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> I grew some Larry OG x Larry OG from a friend of mine in Cali. I really liked it actually, from memory I think it was quite a sativa leaning OG the one I got. It was from seed so not sure if the genetics were similar to the one you got. This guys guard his strains so not sure where he oroginally picked it up. I think I still got some seeds left.


I'm curious about the Larry myself. I did some research online but didn't find much aside from bud porn.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

not sure i got the hang of this strain, it was in less than a gallon pot. larry (oh, it was grown straight into 12/12 from seed.)






lol at the gangsta lean...


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> not sure i got the hang of this strain, it was in less than a gallon pot. larry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, dude. I hope mine buds out like that.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Sometimes I can be crap at taking notes, but this one was quite picky, like I said, I never felt I had it dialled in (those sativa leaves look like I was punishing em good and proper). But it came on good in the end so may be patience with Larry is required.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

DST said:


> Sometimes I can be crap at taking notes, but this one was quite picky, like I said, I never felt I had it dialled in (those sativa leaves look like I was punishing em good and proper). But it came on good in the end so may be patience with Larry is required.


I hope you're right. I guess we'll all see soon enough.


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

So there are these spooky photos going around on Facebook lately. As in, "look at the evil spirit my camera accidentally caputured!" I think these are actually clever photoshop jobs, but they're still pretty cool.






I like this one a lot. Perhaps she was one of the little girls from the infamous Donner Party. (The *Donner Party* was an 87-member group of American Pioneers who set out in a wagon train going westward, until getting bound in by snow in the Sierra Nevadas. Casualties were extremely high and many of the survivors cannibalized members of the party who had already died.)






This one looks a little forced, but it's still pretty cool.






Another forced 'window refelection' one. Still has a spooky vibe, though.






Okay, this one fucked me up. Everything seems fine, right? What the fuck is that hiding under the sofa pillow?






This one can also fuck with you if you stare at it too long. I mean look at the happy, bright day... That face doesn't belong there.

And even celebs aren't immune from camera hauntings. Check out the evil demon, Daniel Craig, lurking back there at Taylor Swift's party... Scary.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 31, 2012)

ur kreepin me out maaaaaaaaaan, thats some creepy shit for 10 in the mornin

here's some pussy art for ya


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ur kreepin me out maaaaaaaaaan, thats some creepy shit for 10 in the mornin
> 
> here's some pussy art for ya
> 
> View attachment 2031382


That's cute.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 31, 2012)

this got me krakin up this morning hope you don't mind me sharing it!



since you're the most viewed thread n all, this has got to make some people happy today


----------



## frotastic (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Jin thanks for the comment...I think I'm going to have to take her at 56 days flower (isn't that how long you took the last grow?)


I think I would like to take it longer, I'm at day 52 today but time constraints and such...oh well...it'll hopefully still be tasty


After your last grow are you convinced that OG can be cut in less than the 70 days flower that most people say is necessary? Or does it require special circumstances to be done that quickly?


----------



## jojo2002 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey jin whats your curing process like?


----------



## lordjin (Jan 31, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Hey jin whats your curing process like?


Dude, I'm feeling too lazy to photograph my grow tonight, so I'm just gonna answer your question with tonight's update.

I just took a hit off of this, one of my best nugs from my primo jar. It's been a long day of doing nothing. I think I've earned it.






It's really fun to smoke off mid-grade nugs and dip into your finest on special occasions. Like tonight... am I high? Yes.





It's all a matter of relative humidity. This go round the air was super dry after I harvested, so they got ready for their jars in four days flat. But I don't close the lids of the jars. They stay in open lid jars like that (getting shaken occasionally) for another two to three days... in darkness all the while. After that, close up the lids and burp twice a day for first week, once a day for second, and every other day for third, etc...






This shit here has gone through that process. It's clocked in at just over a month cure. Real dynamite shit now. It's like cutting cement. Recall: I have to smoke the best shit possible just keep myself halfway sane. Can you imagine me without my OGK? Don't.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin thanks for the comment...I think I'm going to have to take her at 56 days flower (isn't that how long you took the last grow?)
> 
> 
> I think I would like to take it longer, I'm at day 52 today but time constraints and such...oh well...it'll hopefully still be tasty
> ...


Good question. Are you running hydro or soil? I forgot. But it's not inconceivable for an OG to mature deeply in 56 days... and yes, that's how long I went. But my shit tends to accelerate the reproductive cycle. I have plenty of amber trichs. You sleep like the dead on this stuff... but it doesn't knock you out in the day so long as you get a decent amount of sleep the night before.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah but to everyone else thats used to smokin average erbs its like a fuckin baseball bat to the head i rekon! come on man, i've seen the pics, that shit would knock me out wake n bake on a couple of the sugar leaves! umm do u ever see weed on posters like yours jin!!?? NO, cause i honestly havent seen shit thats pure trichs, its ridiculous, thats what everyones waitin for mate, we're linin up like kids at a lollie store


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah but to everyone else thats used to smokin average erbs its like a fuckin baseball bat to the head i rekon! come on man, i've seen the pics, that shit would knock me out wake n bake on a couple of the sugar leaves! umm do u ever see weed on posters like yours jin!!?? NO, cause i honestly havent seen shit thats pure trichs, its ridiculous, thats what everyones waitin for mate, we're linin up like kids at a lollie store


You're crazy, man. Thanks for contributing so much to my thread.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Feb 1, 2012)

LOL didnt know you were a korean dude. it's funny seeing others doing this shit too. don't know many who even really like this stuff lol


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

hatsofftoya said:


> LOL didnt know you were a korean dude. it's funny seeing others doing this shit too. don't know many who even really like this stuff lol


Yup. Korean.
My picture is up here somewhere too.
My full name is Jin Kim, and I'm C.O.O. of Feminized Culture. It doesn't exist yet, so I can't be accused of spamming. But once it is up, it'll be really nice.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

You want spamming, I give you spamming......mwahahaha, farp.....oops.

Purple flowery spamming though, lol. Sour Cherry, available soon from Breeders Boutique.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> You want spamming, I give you spamming......mwahahaha, farp.....oops.
> 
> Purple flowery spamming though, lol. Sour Cherry, available soon from Breeders Boutique.


looks good send some my way...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 1, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> looks good send some my way...


_Sounds_ as good as it looks too, mmmmmm sour cherry  druel..................


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> You want spamming, I give you spamming......mwahahaha, farp.....oops.
> 
> Purple flowery spamming though, lol. Sour Cherry, available soon from Breeders Boutique.


Damn, that sho is purdy.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

Note that neither of these people are me.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*What's the best strain for Bipolar Disorder?*

Posted 26 June 2010 - 12:58 PM 
Took me many years to admitted it to myself that I'm Bipolar by watching myself to how I react to inanimate objects and break things for no good reason if they don't work or fit.

What's the best strain for Bipolar Disorder? 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Posted 26 June 2010 - 01:20 PM 
Numerous patients report significant improvement and stabilization with their bipolar disorder when they utilize adjunctive therapy with medical cannabis. While some mental health professionals worry about the impact of cannabis on aggravating manic states, most bipolar patients trying cannabis find they "cycle" less often and find significant improvement in overall mood. Bipolar disorders vary tremendously in the time spent in the depressive versus manic states. Those who experience extended depressive episodes are more likely to be helped with cannabis.

Patients who use cannabis to "relax" may be treating the anxiousness sometimes associated with depression. Cannabis aids the insomnia sometimes present in depression and can improve appetite. Better pain control with cannabis can reduce chronic pain related depression. While cannabis cannot yet be considered a primary treatment of major depression it may improve mood when used under physicians supervision and in combination with therapy and/or SSRI&#8217;s.

There is currently a debate as to which "strain" of cannabis is most appropriate for the adjunctive treatment of depression. Since symptoms are so individualistic it is hard to determine what strain is right expect empirically. In general Sativa dominant strains tend to be more "up" and Indica dominant strains more relaxing.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The above response was quoted from the AAMC (The American Alliance for Medical Cannabis). I think it's an excellent response. It's dead on. Although cannabis can in fact intensify my manic states, overall it evens me out and I cycle less. But what's important for me is that even though it doesn't always sooth my manic states, it always helps me to see my cycles for what they are. Some bipolar sufferers are completely blind to themselves and their own actions.

Bipolar disorder and depression vary from individual to individual. In my case, the opposite of my mania is not necessarily depressive... The opposite of my mania is the opposite of depression. I feel rapturous joy and want to be kind to small animals. My creativity and drive are derived from my manic states, but so is my (at times) nasty temperament.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

73 dead and counting at recent Egyptian soccer melee.
[video=youtube;bOSjge5v2go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOSjge5v2go&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
Ra! Ra! Ra! Go team! Go!

"A medical official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to release the information, says some of the dead were security officers. Egypt's state prosecutor has ordered an immediate investigation into the causes of the deaths. Witnesses say most appeared to have occurred in a stampede after fans of the home team, Al-Masry, stormed on to the field following a rare 3-1 win against Al-Ahly, Egypt's top team. They then chased players and fans from the rival team."


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hate Joan Rivers? This will make you hate her a little less.
[video=youtube;WevTQKeTKoc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WevTQKeTKoc&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

That's crazyness.


lordjin said:


> 73 dead and counting at recent Egyptian soccer melee.
> [video=youtube;bOSjge5v2go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOSjge5v2go&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> Ra! Ra! Ra! Go team! Go!
> 
> "A medical official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to release the information, says some of the dead were security officers. Egypt's state prosecutor has ordered an immediate investigation into the causes of the deaths. Witnesses say most appeared to have occurred in a stampede after fans of the home team, Al-Masry, stormed on to the field following a rare 3-1 win against Al-Ahly, Egypt's top team. They then chased players and fans from the rival team."


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

DST said:


> That's crazyness.


I thought you might have a comment for that. Yeah, scary shit.

Can't we just get along? Seriously. And that's ME saying that... sheesh.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

Look at all these muthufuckin' views! And no comments?

Why so quiet? Ha ha!


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> 73 dead and counting at recent Egyptian soccer melee.
> [video=youtube;bOSjge5v2go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOSjge5v2go&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> Ra! Ra! Ra! Go team! Go!
> 
> "A medical official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to release the information, says some of the dead were security officers. Egypt's state prosecutor has ordered an immediate investigation into the causes of the deaths. Witnesses say most appeared to have occurred in a stampede after fans of the home team, Al-Masry, stormed on to the field following a rare 3-1 win against Al-Ahly, Egypt's top team. They then chased players and fans from the rival team."


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't seen it since I was a little kid. A coworker just sent me the link. I'm saving it for later when I can get super high before watching.
[video=youtube;oQhvgo62l74]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQhvgo62l74&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 1, 2012)

I watched this in the 5th grade, I did not understand it.


I will rewatch this.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> I watched this in the 5th grade, I did not understand it.
> 
> 
> I will rewatch this.


Make sure you're high.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

hey jin! just cut down all my outdoor, ended up with just over 6 oz! more than the 2-3 i thought 

View attachment 2033545View attachment 2033547View attachment 2033549


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey jin! just cut down all my outdoor, ended up with just over 6 oz! more than the 2-3 i thought
> 
> View attachment 2033545View attachment 2033547View attachment 2033549


Well it looks pretty done from the first photo. How long you dry 'em before jarring? I need jars like that.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well it looks pretty done from the first photo. How long you dry 'em before jarring? I need jars like that.


it's been 6 full days, a little warm in the laundry, so it was kinda quick, but humidity was around 50%

and i got the jars from cheap as chips shop, for $5 each, they are 5 litre jars, and i have dropped one can u believe, and it fuckin bounced off my tiles in my bathroom and i caught it, it was full of nugs to when that happened, my heart fuckin jumped like you wouldnt believe!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it's been 6 full days, a little warm in the laundry, so it was kinda quick, but humidity was around 50%
> 
> and i got the jars from cheap as chips shop, for $5 each, they are 5 litre jars, and i have dropped one can u believe, and it fuckin bounced off my tiles in my bathroom and i caught it, it was full of nugs to when that happened, my heart fuckin jumped like you wouldnt believe!


Yeah, those jars aren't as easy to break as a wine glass, that's for sure... Believe me, I've tried. Lol.

Wish I could try some of your 'backwoods smoke.' How could anything that looks so wild taste so mild?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it's been 6 full days, a little warm in the laundry, so it was kinda quick, but humidity was around 50%
> 
> and i got the jars from cheap as chips shop, for $5 each, they are 5 litre jars, and i have dropped one can u believe, and it fuckin bounced off my tiles in my bathroom and i caught it, it was full of nugs to when that happened, my heart fuckin jumped like you wouldnt believe!


LOL I can picture the uuuuhhhhhhhh (Gasp) as it bounced off the tile. My butthole would have been puckered up lol

Damn I want those for $5 each... Especially the indestructible ones


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

Slight fuck up to report. I overdosed them on calmag and it caused a magnesium shortage.





It hasn't slowed growth, but the tell-tale brown spots are there.





I diluted the res drastically and re-introduced nutrient ONLY up to a milder concentration. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 1, 2012)

Id say maybe bump the PH to 5.9-6 to make _SURE_ the Mg is available as it cuts out at 5.8 on "The Chart"


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Id say maybe bump the PH to 5.9-6 to make _SURE_ the Mg is available as it cuts out at 5.8 on "The Chart"


Yeah, I got it right around there.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

hey funny man  my ph has been goin a bit crazy atm due to the XL i presume, it keeps on wanting to go down each day, but she's getting a flush tommorow getting ready for week 4!!!??? man this is going soo quick....

your ladies are in their adult stage now for sure  they are no longer little 'teenagers' and they look like they are about to fuckin EXPLODE! i love this stage where the leaves get really large and the plant can double in size in a week, lookin fine man, u got your issues worked out, mr. bubbleponics 

siiiiiiiik ladies man


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey funny man  my ph has been goin a bit crazy atm due to the XL i presume, it keeps on wanting to go down each day, but she's getting a flush tommorow getting ready for week 4!!!??? man this is going soo quick....
> 
> your ladies are in their adult stage now for sure  they are no longer little 'teenagers' and they look like they are about to fuckin EXPLODE! i love this stage where the leaves get really large and the plant can double in size in a week, lookin fine man, u got your issues worked out, mr. bubbleponics
> 
> siiiiiiiik ladies man


Y'know what, Brosky? Yer good peeps. I gotta tell ya. This stuff I'm crankin' on is a beast. It matches the intensity of the wake and bake when I light up a bowl in the evening after work. That's a tough trait to grow into your weed.





I'm so incredibly high right now. RIU is a fuckin' trip, man. The love, the hate... I think I like everything about it. I feel like I've been toughened through many flame wars... I have a thick skin to begin with, but now I'm a battle-hardened flame vet. Lol. But as I promised the good mods, I'm hanging up the flame-thrower and retiring from that aspect of my RIU adventures for good. Maybe if I don't type any nasty shit, I won't have anything to apologize for later? Hmmmm... could work.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

why thankyou!, i'm 2 weeks from flower, and looking forward to conquering the world hehe, man i just feel like a comic book legend today
*
'''WeedMan''' *dont know what to smoke! too many options, looks like a cocktail of herbs is on the menu for lunch today, with a sprinkle of flowamasta's magical golden grease ......man if u knew how bent i feel right now, I'M a FUCKIN wacko today........NEXT PLEASE!!!
*
&#8203;READ FINE PRINT........THIS COULD BE A SPLIT PERSONALITY
*


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> why thankyou!, i'm 2 weeks from flower, and looking forward to conquering the world hehe, man i just feel like a comic book legend today
> *
> '''WeedMan''' *dont know what to smoke! too many options, looks like a cocktail of herbs is on the menu for lunch today, with a sprinkle of flowamasta's magical golden grease ......man if u knew how bent i feel right now, I'M a FUCKIN wacko today........NEXT PLEASE!!!
> *
> ...


Did someone say split personality? Uh, I think that would be me... lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Did someone say split personality? Uh, I think that would be me... lol.


we connect well with weed, who knows what the diagnosis is for anyone, i'd say we are all just different, some eccentric!! i think doctors are all bullshit

funny how weed seems to help mentally ...... in my opinion anyway

hey lordjin, u got a pic of those roots underneath? just for curiosity, i may one day want to try your style


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> we connect well with weed, who knows what the diagnosis is for anyone, i'd say we are all just different, some eccentric!! i think doctors are all bullshit
> 
> funny how weed seems to help mentally ...... in my opinion anyway
> 
> hey lordjin, u got a pic of those roots underneath? just for curiosity, i may one day want to try your style


It's not practical for me to pry the lid open enough to get the camera in there, and hold the lid pried oped to line up a decent shot. That's why I can only do that early on. I'm still working on a work-around to that.

You're so right about not being overly concerned with clinical classification. I bet doctors can diagnose just about everyone with something... we're all loons in one way or another... some more than others (I'm pointing the finger at me)...  **disclaimer** I don't mean to suggest that more serious conditions like schizophrenia or other forms of dementia are to be taken lightly or made light of.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 1, 2012)

Overdose on CalMg causing Shortage on Mg? Please explain your theory on this... Also do you only take pics of the Tahoe... seems like larry is the ugly girlfriend you cut out....


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Overdose on CalMg causing Shortage on Mg? Please explain your theory on this... Also do you only take pics of the Tahoe... seems like larry is the ugly girlfriend you cut out....


Okay, I'm glad you asked me to clarify my confusing statement. How can too much calmag cause a mag deficiency? Too much calcium. An over-abundance of one thing can lead to a lock-out or partial barrier of another. It wasn't total lockout in my case, but a barrier to the magnesium was forming. It's also my theory that two different strains requiring different nute variants are making the res harder to control.

Larry is more like the smaller chick with smaller tits and a flat ass... But we haven't seen 12/12 yet.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 1, 2012)

I figured your Ca was locking it out same shit happened to me in soil... Ive never used Calmag before so if your not using it now and your obv not using tap water how do you supplement for CalMg is the nutrient line you have now supplying the plants with micro nutrients needed? Hopefully when flip the switch Dr. 90210 helps larry out..


----------



## lordjin (Feb 1, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> I figured your Ca was locking it out same shit happened to me in soil... Ive never used Calmag before so if your not using it now and your obv not using tap water how do you supplement for CalMg is the nutrient line you have now supplying the plants with micro nutrients needed? Hopefully when flip the switch Dr. 90210 helps larry out..


Yup, yup. Cal, dude. And it's the Cal that comes first... It's not called MagCal. There are still traces of calmag in there, I just diluted it way down. I think I need to run a lower concentration at like 2ml a gallon. I was running 4ml per gallon before I cut it down just now. Way too much.

And Yup, yup again. 12/12 HPS is always a game changer.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

Okay, Tahoe, the only plant of the two exhibiting mag def, looks like it's already reacting favorably to the nute and calmag reduction. That's what I always trumpet about hydro over soil. Problems show up right away, but that's a good thing, because remedies take effect right away. Way more reactive environment than soil. That's why they grow so much faster in hydro.

Now here's the tricky part about this grow. Look at poor Larry. She's not showing any signs of deficiency and can clearly tolerate (and probably needs) more nute.






Believe it or not, Larry IS in there somewhere.






And tonight was a fifteen minute burp night.






Really good shit.





Lemon-Fuel, earth-soaked, crystal-covered magic. Well over a month into a controlled cure. Dense as rocks. I could take your eye out with one of these. I'd hate to see Joan Rivers after smoking some of this shit.

Edit:
Remember the shwaggy brown Mexican from back in the day? All those seeds, stems, sometimes even pubes (gross). This isn't even the same thing. It's like comparing a T-Rex or a Great White Shark to a donkey.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Funny, I saw it on the news just after you posted it, and they were talking about how it had spread to Cairo, ffs. When we had a scrap at the footie it was a 2 minute rush in, pagger a few heads, than a nash from the bizzies otherwise you were having cold eggs with saliva for breakfast.

I noticed they said that most of the death were cause in the stampede when peeps left the stadium (i.e the police got them all in the tunnel and gunned a few of them down).

I agree, why can't we all get along....reason, too many people WANT what they WANT.



lordjin said:


> I thought you might have a comment for that. Yeah, scary shit.
> 
> Can't we just get along? Seriously. And that's ME saying that... sheesh.


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Shall we start calling it Wally then?


lordjin said:


> Believe it or not, Larry IS in there somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Funny, I saw it on the news just after you posted it, and they were talking about how it had spread to Cairo, ffs. When we had a scrap at the footie it was a 2 minute rush in, pagger a few heads, than a nash from the bizzies otherwise you were having cold eggs with saliva for breakfast.
> 
> I noticed they said that most of the death were cause in the stampede when peeps left the stadium (i.e the police got them all in the tunnel and gunned a few of them down).
> 
> I agree, why can't we all get along....reason, too many people WANT what they WANT.


Yup. A complete and utter tragedy.

That's why I need you to be my reporter. I want positive stories about soccer for my 'zine. I mean football. Yank here. But you know that. To us football is a three hundred pound black dude wearing armor.

Down with verbal and physical violence! Down with internet bullying (I'm ashamed to have ever engaged in it here)! Peace and Harmony forever!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

That's possible...although is there that much positive in football these days, over paid, under performing jerks most of them.

Here's a snippit of info. Amsterdam is steeped with Jewish history, so much so that the nickname for Amsterdam is Mokkum, which is a Jewish term. The Ajax hooligans (violence at football is still quite rife in NL) all carry a star of David either a badge or a necklace or something, and the gang are called the F-Side, which stems from the place they sit in the ground. I met up with a group of them in a pub once, they were all decent lads to talk to, they just liked bashing other football casuals. Saying that, I wouldn't have liked to have got on their wrong side. One of the gang was an Italian who had moved up to Amsterdam and wanted to contiune fighting at football so joined up with them. How crazy the world is. At one point in my life I also thought exactly like them, fighting at football was my life, how sad.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> That's possible...although is there that much positive in football these days, over paid, under performing jerks most of them.
> 
> Here's a snippit of info. Amsterdam is steeped with Jewish history, so much so that the nickname for Amsterdam is Mokkum, which is a Jewish term. The Ajax hooligans (violence at football is still quite rife in NL) all carry a star of David either a badge or a necklace or something, and the gang are called the F-Side, which stems from the place they sit in the ground. I met up with a group of them in a pub once, they were all decent lads to talk to, they just liked bashing other football casuals. Saying that, I wouldn't have liked to have got on their wrong side. One of the gang was an Italian who had moved up to Amsterdam and wanted to contiune fighting at football so joined up with them. How crazy the world is. At one point in my life I also thought exactly like them, fighting at football was my life, how sad.


Okay, positivity and flowers aside, that is fuckin' awesome, DST. "Football Fight Culture" Yeah. I'm definitely gonna run a piece on that. I'll need your invaluable correspondence as the idea for this story wouldn't have happened without your above comment. And I also need the first-hand experience of someone who has lived the life and is still among the culture... I can't make that shit up.

"The Ajax Hooligans" That's one of the most awesome things I've heard in a while. Our readers are gonna love this. You'll be famous, DST.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 2, 2012)

this is awesome, this thread just turned into irvine welsh's "glue".... <3


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;cDjnB_61k58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDjnB_61k58[/video]
Man, the high is getting stronger. Well maybe stronger isn't quite the word. The high is finally showing its true euphoric properties for the first time. This morning's wake and bake... WOW. Like none before it. I just got back from Mickey D's for breakfast. Should a trip to McDonalds be a magical adventure? Yes. Always. Simply walking down the street is full body orgasm.





YESTERDAY I was so fuckin' high in the morning that I actually looked behind myself as I was walking down the hallway because it felt like I was leaving an energy trail behind me. And that was YESTERDAY. I figure in another week I'm gonna give birth to an energy baby for real. I wonder what the THC/CBD analysis would be on this stuff? Through the roof I bet.
TAHOE OG KUSH, PROGRESSIVE OPTIONS - SoCal Pride - LA Cannabis FOREVER


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

hey Kitty, howzit. I bet you didn't know that I went to the football (soccrer) alongside Irvine Welsh's brother, Brad Welsh. His whole family where part of the Hibernian Capital City Service, a notorious gang that I frequented of a Saturday afternoon, lol. The guy who wrote this book was actually one of the guys I went with (although he was far froma friend of mine, believe me).
lol>>>>>http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hibs-Boy-Scotlands-Notorious-Football/dp/1905769156
I think he mentions the gang from my home town in there as well (kind of the gang we ran around in when there was no football to fight over, lmao). Honest, I have grown into a sensible lad now.

Jin, I certaily have been in it, around it, lived it, dreamed it, thought I would never get out of it....but as for being part of it now, no thanks. I could probably write a whole load about it (it does form a major part of the novels I have written as well).

Anyway, back to my Casey Jones joint....sweet and sour old skool flavours, yum yum. I almost want to add pineapple to it!

Peace, DST


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> hey Kitty, howzit. I bet you didn't know that I went to the football (soccrer) alongside Irvine Welsh's brother, Brad Welsh. His whole family where part of the Hibernian Capital City Service, a notorious gang that I frequented of a Saturday afternoon, lol. The guy who wrote this book was actually one of the guys I went with (although he was far froma friend of mine, believe me).
> lol>>>>>http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hibs-Boy-Scotlands-Notorious-Football/dp/1905769156
> I think he mentions the gang from my home town in there as well (kind of the gang we ran around in when there was no football to fight over, lmao). Honest, I have grown into a sensible lad now.
> 
> ...


that's really farking cool, deestie, i love everything irvine welsh - the man's a genius. even when he writes from a female perspective he's spot on, and i love how he cameos as mikey forrester, of all characters. 
i went through a 'football culture novel' phase some years back... a couple of john kings, "a family arsenal" (<- i forget by whom), everything by welsh, etc. etc. 

..... closest i ever got to the reality of it all was when i visited england in the early 2000s - there was some big tourney on and the "tournament special train schedule" was double the size of the regular one and i lol-ed. 

oh, and please please clear something up for me..... wtf is 'jambo'?


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> 73 dead and counting at recent Egyptian soccer melee.
> [video=youtube;bOSjge5v2go]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOSjge5v2go&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> Ra! Ra! Ra! Go team! Go!
> 
> "A medical official, speaking on condition of anonymity because he wasn't authorized to release the information, says some of the dead were security officers. Egypt's state prosecutor has ordered an immediate investigation into the causes of the deaths. Witnesses say most appeared to have occurred in a stampede after fans of the home team, Al-Masry, stormed on to the field following a rare 3-1 win against Al-Ahly, Egypt's top team. They then chased players and fans from the rival team."


Bunch of Losers and followers. Once someone goes all have to follow which is stupid. People need a mind of thier own heh.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> hey Kitty, howzit. I bet you didn't know that I went to the football (soccrer) alongside Irvine Welsh's brother, Brad Welsh. His whole family where part of the Hibernian Capital City Service, a notorious gang that I frequented of a Saturday afternoon, lol. The guy who wrote this book was actually one of the guys I went with (although he was far froma friend of mine, believe me).
> lol>>>>>http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hibs-Boy-Scotlands-Notorious-Football/dp/1905769156
> I think he mentions the gang from my home town in there as well (kind of the gang we ran around in when there was no football to fight over, lmao). Honest, I have grown into a sensible lad now.
> 
> ...


Man, that book looks bad-ass. I want to post a picture of the cover here, but don't want to chance that.

Absolutely. Your personal background and writing background will give the zine the added weight I'm looking for.

Edit:
I couldn't resist. This image has such visual impact... and we are NOT telling anyone to buy this book.





Yes, DST. This subject matter is exactly the kind of stuff I'm after. I mean, look at those guys... Jesus. You know which team I'm rooting for? THEIR team.


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It's not practical for me to pry the lid open enough to get the camera in there, and hold the lid pried oped to line up a decent shot. That's why I can only do that early on. I'm still working on a work-around to that.
> 
> You're so right about not being overly concerned with clinical classification. I bet doctors can diagnose just about everyone with something... we're all loons in one way or another... some more than others (I'm pointing the finger at me)...  **disclaimer** I don't mean to suggest that more serious conditions like schizophrenia or other forms of dementia are to be taken lightly or made light of.


I agree everyone is a loon one way or the other. I am pretty mellow quite guy here but once someone pisses me off I am a bomb. I break things and get enraged (sp). I have a bad temper, Weedy helps me in that area and to sleep. I don't like people trying to be superior over me but everyone equal as a person. When I saw this quote I changed my ways and have been less tempermental. "Never argue with an IDIOT, they will just pull you down to their level and beat you to it". Since, then I have learned to let people believe the things they do even if I know its wrong. It ain't my problem heh. Now, where is my bowl Jin? . I am planning to stop by Progressive Options this weekend to see about the Tahoe OG, God's Gift and Bubba. Or should I get the Master Kush instead of Bubba?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I agree everyone is a loon one way or the other. I am pretty mellow quite guy here but once someone pisses me off I am a bomb. I break things and get enraged (sp). I have a bad temper, Weedy helps me in that area and to sleep. I don't like people trying to be superior over me but everyone equal as a person. When I saw this quote I changed my ways and have been less tempermental. "Never argue with an IDIOT, they will just pull you down to their level and beat you to it". Since, then I have learned to let people believe the things they do even if I know its wrong. It ain't my problem heh. Now, where is my bowl Jin? . I am planning to stop by Progressive Options this weekend to see about the Tahoe OG, God's Gift and Bubba. Or should I get the Master Kush instead of Bubba?


Get whatever looks healthiest when you're there. I bet all their genetics are solid.

True dat. Fighting with trolls just makes you a troll yourself. I used to think I just had a 'bad temper.' But there was too much of a recognizable pattern for it to be just a temper in my case. I get angry and then happy and then angry again and then happy again like fucking clockwork.

I'm fine overall, but it's still a bit of a challenge at times. Pot helps. I'll remember your words. Thanks.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 2, 2012)

_
"Man, the high is getting stronger. Well maybe stronger isn't quite the word. The high is finally showing its true euphoric properties for the first time. This morning's wake and bake... WOW. Like none before it. I just got back from Mickey D's for breakfast. Should a trip to McDonalds be a magical adventure? Yes. Always. Simply walking down the street is full body orgasm.

YESTERDAY I was so fuckin' high in the morning that I actually looked behind myself as I was walking down the hallway because it felt like I was leaving an energy trail behind me. And that was YESTERDAY. I figure in another week I'm gonna give birth to an energy baby for real. I wonder what the THC/CBD analysis would be on this stuff? Through the roof I bet.
TAHOE OG KUSH, PROGRESSIVE OPTIONS - SoCal Pride - LA Cannabis FOREVER"_


You should get it tested Jin, ive heard it can be from 24 to 28% and yours looks way more crystally than mine does. And mine is some kryptonite, I confirmed its from LA. So probably "Club" quality, which as we have established appears to be substandard to yours


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 2, 2012)

What is your opinion on using this instead of air stones along with the areoponic? I believe this will provide more O2 than the airstones would in the water.

Areoponic is superior for O2 but what about this water fall method vs airstones?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

Is the best. I love, love, love the solo material of former Pulp guitar player Richard Hawley. I have a pretty deep voice and train my singing by harmonizing with Richard's vocals. It's great practice, and I can stay in key (most of the time).












[video=youtube;qtO0W0taKHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtO0W0taKHQ[/video]
"I bathed myself in sweet grass to tame the years..."


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> View attachment 2034706
> 
> What is your opinion on using this instead of air stones along with the areoponic? I believe this will provide more O2 than the airstones would in the water.
> 
> Areoponic is superior for O2 but what about this water fall method vs airstones?


OMG, aquarium waterfall filters! Brilliant! Why didn't I think of that? If I raised my water level and had that running in a corner, I could probably do away with the sprayers.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> _
> "Man, the high is getting stronger. Well maybe stronger isn't quite the word. The high is finally showing its true euphoric properties for the first time. This morning's wake and bake... WOW. Like none before it. I just got back from Mickey D's for breakfast. Should a trip to McDonalds be a magical adventure? Yes. Always. Simply walking down the street is full body orgasm.
> 
> YESTERDAY I was so fuckin' high in the morning that I actually looked behind myself as I was walking down the hallway because it felt like I was leaving an energy trail behind me. And that was YESTERDAY. I figure in another week I'm gonna give birth to an energy baby for real. I wonder what the THC/CBD analysis would be on this stuff? Through the roof I bet.
> ...


It's getting tested every day in the laboratory of my brain. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Bunch of Losers and followers. Once someone goes all have to follow which is stupid. People need a mind of thier own heh.


Agree. Always better not to hit people.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;VIZikWtb6Lw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIZikWtb6Lw[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 2, 2012)

hey Jin, morning over ere  had to double, then tripple check my calendar, and i do believe i can turn to flower on the 23rd of february, so this will in fact give me a huge advantage in growth over my last grow, which was only 4.5 weeks grow compared to nearly 6, man i'm soo excited and really stoked to manage to get this cut again in time, as it was the last i could find at the time, and others were all flowering, so this gives me 5 weeks and 6 days grow, i could cut a couple of days off if she gets too big, time will tell, i may find out i'm way ahead of myself and have heaps of time to spare..... so many variables


----------



## DST (Feb 2, 2012)

Jambo = Jam Tart = Hearts supports (Hearts = Hearts of Midlothian FC). As you walk up to Edinburgh Castle there is the Heart of Midlothian emblem non the square where they use to hang people, and it's traditional to spit on it as you walk past, lol. It normally looks pretty gross!



mellokitty said:


> that's really farking cool, deestie, i love everything irvine welsh - the man's a genius. even when he writes from a female perspective he's spot on, and i love how he cameos as mikey forrester, of all characters.
> i went through a 'football culture novel' phase some years back... a couple of john kings, "a family arsenal" (<- i forget by whom), everything by welsh, etc. etc.
> 
> ..... closest i ever got to the reality of it all was when i visited england in the early 2000s - there was some big tourney on and the "tournament special train schedule" was double the size of the regular one and i lol-ed.
> ...





lordjin said:


> Man, that book looks bad-ass. I want to post a picture of the cover here, but don't want to chance that.
> 
> Absolutely. Your personal background and writing background will give the zine the added weight I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


My mate still knows him as it was him that told me about the book (he was going around asking peoples permission to put their names in the book), I am sure I could get an interview with him as well. He would probably love it. I believe his sons now into el soccer violencia!

Well bed time spliff for me.

Welterusten allemaal!

DST


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

DST said:


> Jambo = Jam Tart = Hearts supports (Hearts = Hearts of Midlothian FC). As you walk up to Edinburgh Castle there is the Heart of Midlothian emblem non the square where they use to hang people, and it's traditional to spit on it as you walk past, lol. It normally looks pretty gross!
> 
> 
> My mate still knows him as it was him that told me about the book (he was going around asking peoples permission to put their names in the book), I am sure I could get an interview with him as well. He would probably love it. I believe his sons now into el soccer violencia!
> ...


Yeah, this is something I want to pursue straight away for the creation of the prototype site. Love it.

I'm intrigued by this. It's a brutal way of life, and it's about real people. Dig it. An interview with that guy would be amazing.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

*Intelligence Study Links Low I.Q. To Prejudice, Racism, Conservatism*

*





**http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/01/27/intelligence-study-links-prejudice_n_1237796.html?ref=mostpopular

Are liberals smarter than conservatives? Short answer? Hell yeah.*


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

She, unfortunately, DIDN'T have an OFF button!
[video=youtube;biBHJvGx3s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=biBHJvGx3s8[/video]
The human mouth and the surrounding facial muscles are the hardest things to replicate in a robot or a CGI model. A natural blink motion pattern seems yet to be mastered as well.


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> OMG, aquarium waterfall filters! Brilliant! Why didn't I think of that? If I raised my water level and had that running in a corner, I could probably do away with the sprayers.


So your saying to use the Waterfall filter and the airstones combined, rather than the sprayers and waterfall?


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> She, unfortunately, DIDN'T have an OFF button!
> [video=youtube;biBHJvGx3s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=biBHJvGx3s8[/video]
> The human mouth and the surrounding facial muscles are the hardest things to replicate in a robot or a CGI model. A natural blink motion pattern seems yet to be mastered as well.


She sure is creepy but awesome at the same time. Looks almost real! Whoever build that, did a great job.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> So your saying to use the Waterfall filter and the airstones combined, rather than the sprayers and waterfall?


Yeah. I would have higher water level, bringing it closer to a traditional dwc, but still enough space so the waterfall of the aquarium filter and my chiller return line can make a pretty good splash. It would be an effective alternative to what I'm currently doing I bet.



inhaleindica said:


> She sure is creepy but awesome at the same time. Looks almost real! Whoever build that, did a great job.


The thing that gives it away is the mouth mostly when she talks... still looks too rubbery. And the eyes don't close all the way when she blinks, and her blinks aren't fast or random enough (Bladerunner).


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm doing an early water change tomorrow night (just a day early). I'm thinking about a light h202 flush and adding a bit of zyme. I know what I said about zymes earlier, but that was Hygrozyme. I'll go with the AN brand this time.






I think I'm gonna have to hit 12/12 soon cuz Tahoe is really unfurling her sails. I'll just keep training the weak Larry side in early flower to fill it out.





I arrested that low mag yellowing (I hope). You can still kind of see it, though... just on Tahoe.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking good Jin, do you happen to have anymore Tahoe Cuts or cheezy the one to contact


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Looking good Jin, do you happen to have anymore Tahoe Cuts or cheezy the one to contact


I don't keep cuts on hand. I'm just a grower. I've always wanted to get into cutting myself, but I'm pretty compact stealth, so I like to keep things straight-forward for now.

Yeah, speaking of... Cheeze has been off the site for some time. I wonder if I should call him?

If I were you, I'd just truck on down there. But you have to buy a dozen minimum or something? Great for a compact plant scrog or sea, but if you don't want that many, maybe you can ask them to give you a smaller set. They give Cheeze onesies and twosies because they know that character.


----------



## NoSwag (Feb 2, 2012)

Cant wait to see 12/12 go down.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

NoSwag said:


> Cant wait to see 12/12 go down.


Thanks for watching.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

Ah, the Diablo OG in early flower. She sure was pretty before I muscled her out.






Right about here is where I should have cut the nute. But look at that donkey dick structure even early on. Is this really even an OG?












The last Tahoe run. Late veg.





And this time around.





We're dealing with a different pheno within the same geno? Or something like that? They look pretty different, but they smell exactly the same. 

That last Tahoe looks more like the Larry if anything. This new Tahoe plant doesn't have that shine.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 2, 2012)

change in nutes?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> change in nutes?


Everything same. That cut came in looking totally different compared to the last Tahoe, so this doesn't surprise me. It's just not a glossy plant. Leaf structure totally different, too. If Cheeze were around, he could ask a PO head why this is. 

It smells just as good as last time, though. Will the bud be as good? Not as good? Better? We shall see.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 2, 2012)

than your statement is correct different pheno same geno.....


----------



## lordjin (Feb 2, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> than your statement is correct different pheno same geno.....


I was always a little unsure about that. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 3, 2012)

Lol... you changed the nute reg bro ,..
Ive seen that same cut a million times...
Its alll how u manipulate it ... ive seen that same cut muscle chickened out ...and look totally different ... if u know what i mean .....

ps... i think the tahoe will be fine...
Id be more worried about the larry ....
Call me crazy but looks like larry no likey the nutes...

I dont even use nute in veg on my ogs.. but i hate nutes.... youll be fine duder.... just dont get any pm on em this time...
And illl be all smiles!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Lol... you changed the nute reg bro ,..
> Ive seen that same cut a million times...
> Its alll how u manipulate it ... ive seen that same cut muscle chickened out ...and look totally different ... if u know what i mean .....
> 
> ...


Oh, hi there. You seem to have disappeared on us for a spell. Glad you're back.

Honestly, I think I just figured out the problem. After smoking a bowl and just sitting here thinking and thinking, I realized that I should probably stick to the AN ph recommend of 5.6 like I did last time (I think I got a healthier veg that way as the comparison photos show). I think the chart that illustrates an ideal range of 5.8-5.9ph might be a little on the generic side.

So I'll respond with Veg - Day 32 Part II update. The scrog bear has visited my grow again tonight in a big way.





The mag issue was caused by high ph. I'm pretty sure of that now. But I don't care. I'm scrogging the shit out of them as you can see. I'm really on a mission to multiply tops and increase yield this time. This Tahoe plant is tough, too. And I'm way more confident and aggressive in my scrogging since I have the experience of my first under my belt... so I'm lettin' her have it. Why do I get the feeling that those tough, dull leaves are gonna be more PM resistant?





And so here's the weak Larry side. It's not looking too too bad. But I'm letting Tahoe take over. Why waste all those empty grid squares?

So my final theory? Tahoe got burn and mag def and Larry is weak and slow because my ph was off. Let's see if I was right.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

lookin sweet as jin, ummm im baked. baked thinkin......thinkin some more. man this outdoor is killin me, im one lazy fuck, ok lookin back on your pics, very nice comparison with last grow, i'm not sure how larry's gonna go, i'm no expert, but your tahoe has some nice vigor, your mag solution has worked wonders, i think the leaf shine comes down to what nutes it's uptaking, i sometimes notice after i give ryzo towards the end of the week she brings on a real dark greenish shine, then after a nute change, they end up like chunky cardboard leaves again!, my plant looks artificial at the moment, some branches literally growing sideways to get to the light!

soo you got a date exact you think you'll flip them? i'm getting anxious as fuck man, ease my and 10000 others nerves, thanx man

good work psycho, i'm sure flower is gonna be the real show as always


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lookin sweet as jin, ummm im baked. baked thinkin......thinkin some more. man this outdoor is killin me, im one lazy fuck, ok lookin back on your pics, very nice comparison with last grow, i'm not sure how larry's gonna go, i'm no expert, but your tahoe has some nice vigor, your mag solution has worked wonders, i think the leaf shine comes down to what nutes it's uptaking, i sometimes notice after i give ryzo towards the end of the week she brings on a real dark greenish shine, then after a nute change, they end up like chunky cardboard leaves again!, my plant looks artificial at the moment, some branches literally growing sideways to get to the light!
> 
> soo you got a date exact you think you'll flip them? i'm getting anxious as fuck man, ease my and 10000 others nerves, thanx man
> 
> good work psycho, i'm sure flower is gonna be the real show as always


I raise and smoke my bowl to you.

Lol @ psycho.

Interesting how you have fluctuating leaf gloss.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I raise and smoke my bowl to you.
> 
> Lol @ psycho.
> 
> Interesting how you have fluctuating leaf gloss.


like you said earlier, with hydro visual things happen almost straight away, and as i have a recirculating res, my nute level drops off somewhat towards the end of the week, i believe this has to do with the fluctuating, i have done some research, and i dont know if this applies to cannabis, but i assume it does, plants with dark / shiny leaves show higher levels of phosphorus.... one of the key elements for photosynthesis, greater levels of phosphorus allows for more transpiration through the leaves, utilising more of the suns energy, instead of bouncing off the leaves, i found this interesting anyway.
i thought it would be the other way around. but i'm not a leaf


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> like you said earlier, with hydro visual things happen almost straight away, and as i have a recirculating res, my nute level drops off somewhat towards the end of the week, i believe this has to do with the fluctuating, i have done some research, and i dont know if this applies to cannabis, but i assume it does, plants with dark / shiny leaves show higher levels of phosphorus.... one of the key elements for photosynthesis, greater levels of phosphorus allows for more transpiration through the leaves, utilising more of the suns energy, instead of bouncing off the leaves, i found this interesting anyway.
> i thought it would be the other way around. but i'm not a leaf


That sounds pretty reasonable to me. Phosphorus. I'll read more about it. I think you're correct because I haven't seen any of that 'leaf sweating' that is consistent with transpiration.

Great info. Cheers, mate.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 3, 2012)

DST said:


> Jambo = Jam Tart = Hearts supports (Hearts = Hearts of Midlothian FC). As you walk up to Edinburgh Castle there is the Heart of Midlothian emblem non the square where they use to hang people, and it's traditional to spit on it as you walk past, lol. It normally looks pretty gross!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for that, i figured it was something to do with the whole hearts vs hibs thing but i had no idea how one gets 'jambo' from 'hearts'. 
hardest part abooot reading welsh (for us flat-accented north americans anyways) is the killer slang.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

*Madonna on concert tickets: Save your pennies because I'm worth it*

*http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-31749_162-57371025-10391698/madonna-on-concert-tickets-save-your-pennies-because-im-worth-it/
*
Yo, when I was a little kid, and she was still "Like a Virgin" I thought she was kinda cool. But look, after she did that stupid kiss with Britney Spears and started auto-tuning her voice so she could fit in with the Beyonce/J.Lo genre, I started seeing her for the desperate, shriveled dinosaur she is.






When I first saw this shit, I though it was a photoshopped fake. Nope. Those are really her arms. Y'know why old ladies wears shawls and sweaters? Someone should clue Madonna in.





I mean, come on. That's just fucking' gross, yo.

Direct quote from Madonna:
"So start saving your pennies now," she said. "People spend $300 on crazy things all the time, things like handbags. So work all year, scrape the money together, and come to my show. I'm worth it."

People spend 300 bucks every day on crazy things. Right. Like food, clothing, and shelter? Madonna? I hate this bitch.

Again, here I thought someone photoshopped Madonna's head onto Iggy Pop's body. Nope. That's really her. Fuckin' repulsive.





Totally not hot anymore. Totally not cool anymore. Recede into the shadows, Madonna. You didn't die a cool rock star death. You're still alive and just getting older and less cool every day... Accept it.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll tell you what. There are few things in the entertainment industry that have a really sentimental place in my heart. Three's Company is one of the few.





I fuckin' loved this show. I grew up on this show. Janet and Chrissy helped me discover my libido as a kid becoming an adolescent. They were both so hot.
[video=youtube;zs5MTW0zYfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zs5MTW0zYfs&amp;feature=related[/video]
The show explored themes of young contemporary adult life in a way that really took chances. Sexuality was an important part of the show. Jack was pretending to be gay to live with two hot chicks remember? And that was a looong time ago this show.





I'm a huge John Ritter fan. I always thought he had a special something about his screen presence. He was memorable as the concerned, gay friend in "Slingblade."
[video=youtube;uB2eggtlTfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB2eggtlTfE[/video]

And check out the Joyce DeWitt interview on Suzanne's talk show. Joyce aged like a human. Suzanne clearly wouldn't have any part of it. Weird. This interview should be very interesting for anyone who knows and loves the show like me. Pretty emotional.
[video=youtube;Uq_XuhiXTWQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Uq_XuhiXTWQ[/video]


----------



## DustBomb (Feb 3, 2012)

ur grows encouraged me to purchase Tahoe and Larry... I cant wait to leave energy trails behind me.. hahaha 


Looking great so far. cant wait to see the flower pics


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> ur grows encouraged me to purchase Tahoe and Larry... I cant wait to leave energy trails behind me.. hahaha
> 
> 
> Looking great so far. cant wait to see the flower pics


It's really good shit, man.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

*Grow Journals*

at *Marijuana Growing* From baby to smoke, show your plants off


----------



## theexpress (Feb 3, 2012)

lord jin is the man.....


----------



## hydroplus (Feb 3, 2012)

so how much do you think your gonna get from this grow? also what were the dimensions of your box


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

hydroplus said:


> so how much do you think your gonna get from this grow? also what were the dimensions of your box


Hard to make a guess because I don't know Larry. Will you pray for over twelve ounces with me?

4x2.


----------



## DST (Feb 3, 2012)

I had to go and test some weed today, or at least collect a sample, oh my giddy aunt, this guy gave me half a fag packet with the sample wrapped up inside the foil from the packet (and I am sitting thinking, and you give this to me to rate knowing I am reporting back to someone on it, holly fukking cow you must be stoopid. The face I pulled when I opened the cig packet probably said it all. Anyway, got home and the so called "Top" looked like it had been ground up, it wasn't even a bud ffs. Shocking I tell you! The scope revealed some trichs but also some suspicious slighty whiteish looking stuff, I was a bit suss of it having PM. Anyway, I was shocked at the quality.

Hope you have a good Friday.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

DST said:


> I had to go and test some weed today, or at least collect a sample, oh my giddy aunt, this guy gave me half a fag packet with the sample wrapped up inside the foil from the packet (and I am sitting thinking, and you give this to me to rate knowing I am reporting back to someone on it, holly fukking cow you must be stoopid. The face I pulled when I opened the cig packet probably said it all. Anyway, got home and the so called "Top" looked like it had been ground up, it wasn't even a bud ffs. Shocking I tell you! The scope revealed some trichs but also some suspicious slighty whiteish looking stuff, I was a bit suss of it having PM. Anyway, I was shocked at the quality.
> 
> Hope you have a good Friday.


That made me smile! 

OMG! I totally forgot it was Friday until you reminded me! Pleasant surprises are the best! Lol!






Keeping warm, DST? I read somewhere that you guys are having a really cold spell right now. This is a lock that has been closed.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

This clip from documentarian Keya Morgan, shows a home movie of the legendary movie star laughing, buzzing, and smoking something. Hey, she sure sems high to me. Haunting, isn't it?
[video=youtube;KPvUi_em8do]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPvUi_em8do[/video]
Oh, if Marilyn could only see what the LA scene has become now.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;WUFSHzT2xuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUFSHzT2xuY[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

that add is a crackup, i fuckin love acuras/ nsx, so yeah that new one looks the shit! jerry's a legend, i'll watch his repeats sometimes!

beautiful pics mate


----------



## fxbane (Feb 3, 2012)

That is a very funny ad Jin; Seinfeld probably waived his fee for the first one off the line, that guy is crazy about his cars. I remember seeing some footage of his garage a few years back, damn thing was unbelievable.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

Femen protests the International Ice Hockey Federation's decision to allow Belarus (a country notorious for human rights violations) to host the 2014 Hockey World Cup.

So a reminder to all!!! Slaves cannot play hockey!!! And nipples are erect in the cold!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

fxbane said:


> That is a very funny ad Jin; Seinfeld probably waived his fee for the first one off the line, that guy is crazy about his cars. I remember seeing some footage of his garage a few years back, damn thing was unbelievable.


I have no doubt Jerry's garage is incredible, but the commercial is actually right. When it comes to car collecting, no one beats Leno.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

*'League of Legends' Gamer Dies In Taiwan, Corpse Goes Unnoticed For Hours In Internet Cafe 





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/03/taiwan-internet-cafe-corpse-gamer-died-dead_n_1252766.html

From the article:
"Marathon sessions have been blamed in the deaths of a number of gamers. In 2005, a 28-year-old man from South Korea collapsed and died after playing "Starcraft" at an Internet cafe for 50 hours, BBC News reported. In September 2007, state media in China reported that a man died of exhaustion after playing videogames for three straight days, according to Fox News.
In both cases, investigators say the men had not slept or eaten during their marathon"

Death by nerdiness. Had they ever kissed a girl, went out on a date, got laid... they would still be alive today.*


----------



## fxbane (Feb 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I have no doubt Jerry's garage is incredible, but the commercial is actually right. When it comes to car collecting, no one beats Leno.


I've seen Leno on the UK Top Gear, he talks about a very impressive collection. I guess I'm just a sucker for Porsche - I think Seinfeld trumps Leno for the number of Porsches per meter (Ppm)!

[video=youtube;y0XtNGuijqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0XtNGuijqc[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I have no doubt Jerry's garage is incredible, but the commercial is actually right. When it comes to car collecting, no one beats Leno.


indeed, look up leno's jet powered bike, i think he owns the only one, could be wrong, and the rolls royce phantom, with a quad turbo tank engine


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Jin - do you pre-wet the hydrotron when you add the clone? I am going to trytosprout one of my seeds and start my first indoor grow. Got a Kessil 350 and tested it on a house plant with amazing results! The stems turned rock hard and the flowers went nuts. I can't wait totry it. I am going to try vegging with a blue led snowflake decoration from Christmas.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 3, 2012)

> :Flowmasta "*like you said earlier, with hydro visual things happen almost straight away, and as i have a recirculating res, my nute level drops off somewhat towards the end of the week, i believe this has to do with the fluctuating, i have done some research, and i dont know if this applies to cannabis, but i assume it does, plants with dark / shiny leaves show higher levels of phosphorus.... one of the key elements for photosynthesis, greater levels of phosphorus allows for more transpiration through the leaves, utilising more of the suns energy, instead of bouncing off the leaves, i found this interesting anyway. i thought it would be the other way around. but i'm not a leaf *"


 A sign that a plant is looking for more phosphorus is when the main stalk and stems are turning dark red/purple very rapidly instead of staying the fresh green color when growing. The leaves will usually be a lighter color as well than the same plants that have a higher P content. 

Things are looking good Jin! Here is a sample of some G13xHaze I grew. I just pulled this out of a jar tonight. Chopped around new years.
View attachment 2037479View attachment 2037480


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> A sign that a plant is looking for more phosphorus is when the main stalk and stems are turning dark red/purple very rapidly instead of staying the fresh green color when growing. The leaves will usually be a lighter color as well than the same plants that have a higher P content.
> 
> Things are looking good Jin! Here is a sample of some G13xHaze I grew. I just pulled this out of a jar tonight. Chopped around new years.
> View attachment 2037479View attachment 2037480


Yeah, I'm glad for the input on the phosphorus by you and Flowamasta. I'll admit that phosphorus is not one of my strongest subjects.

High marks for visual appeal. What's that high like? They don't have Haze crosses that look that good at my shop.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi Jin - do you pre-wet the hydrotron when you add the clone? I am going to trytosprout one of my seeds and start my first indoor grow. Got a Kessil 350 and tested it on a house plant with amazing results! The stems turned rock hard and the flowers went nuts. I can't wait totry it. I am going to try vegging with a blue led snowflake decoration from Christmas.
> Cheers,
> Mo


Yes. Pre-wetting is something of a process. Right out of the bag, the pebbles are coated in red clay dust. This must be thoroughly rinsed off. I don't run water through a sieve. I dump all the rocks I'll be needing into a bucket of plain tap water and push the rocks that have floated to the surface under with my hands. Submerging the rocks like this in a bucket of water is far more effective than a stream of water through a strainer. I then pour the whole thing through a strainer, fill the bucket back up with water and repeat this process until the rocks are clean. The clean rocks are then left to sit in ph 5.5 water for a period of at least an hour... And you're ready for planting.

I've seen so many grows in the Newbie / Plant Problem sections hampered by improper hydroton preparation. A grow can easily get scrapped before it even has a chance to start with incorrect hydroton prep.

What is a Kessil 350 please?


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes. Pre-wetting is something of a process. Right out of the bag, the pebbles are coated in red clay dust. This must be thoroughly rinsed off. I don't run water through a sieve. I dump all the rocks I'll be needing into a bucket of plain tap water and push the rocks that have floated to the surface under with my hands. Submerging the rocks like this in a bucket of water is far more effective than a stream of water through a strainer. I then pour the whole thing through a strainer, fill the bucket back up with water and repeat this process until the rocks are clean. The clean rocks are then left to sit in ph 5.5 water for a period of at least an hour... And you're ready for planting.


Thanks for posting this a couple weeks AFTER I prepped 75l of hydroton the hard way...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Thanks for posting this a couple weeks AFTER I prepped 75l of hydroton the hard way...


Lol. If it makes you feel any better, that process of submerge rinsing only recently dawned on me. I was just running water through a sieve like most people for quite some time. I'm sure what you did is fine.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> indeed, look up leno's jet powered bike, i think he owns the only one, could be wrong, and the rolls royce phantom, with a quad turbo tank engine


Yeah... Like lots and lots and lots of other guys, I got a thing for cars. Why is that? Does it just come with owning a dick?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

fxbane said:


> I've seen Leno on the UK Top Gear, he talks about a very impressive collection. I guess I'm just a sucker for Porsche - I think Seinfeld trumps Leno for the number of Porsches per meter (Ppm)!
> 
> [video=youtube;y0XtNGuijqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0XtNGuijqc[/video]


Good video! I loved it. The undercover cop story was awesome. I can't drive those European cars with the steering wheel on the wrong side. I have to shift with my right. Jay is a great driver. I would bottom out on that list. I can't even drift.

My driving experience? A restored 70 Malibu with with a 454 Edelbrock. Black with clear coat paint and gold SS stripes. A custom mod, not a true SS, but it looked better than the true SS. Damn, I wish I had a picture... The odd Chrysler sized engine was so big that there wasn't enough room for headers... but it didn't need them. This thing was a monster. That giant block rhino and true roller rocker arm and a massive sway bar made it a surging tank with massive torque and handling. For large, heavy, old American car frames, a sway bar is essential for performance stability. Four speed with a sweet-ass Hurst shifter. The same guy who helped me make my grow box rebuilt the transmission. But the wide slicked out racing tires were death in the rain from hydroplaning. 

I once raced a Harley Davidson on a surface street. This guy was a bad-ass biker on a major, thick, low hog... even had the German spiked helmet. He saw me at a stop light and gave a thumbs up to my car and started revving! What? A Harley? I tried not to laugh and revved back HARD. Then I put it into first and waited, my foot just barely keeping my monster racing clutch in check. The light blinks green. BOOM! I didn't spin out! I shot forward! But so did he! It was awesome! I couldn't lose him! We both topped out at 105 right in front of a shopping mall before quitting. I couldn't believe I couldn't shake him. I didn't know Harleys were that fast. He just threw up a thumbs up and powered in front of me into my lane. I let him pass. What a sight to behold that would have been for a cop, huh? A hopped-up 70 Mally going head to head with a Hell's Angels type on a Harley? Exceeding 100mph in front of a mall? We would have been soooo fucked.

This is a bad-ass video. So reminds me of my car. Just imagine this with a slicker paint job, better rims, and a less exaggerated scoop, and less of a drag configuration with equally large tires in front and back... and that was my car. Of course this drag-tuned SS would have made me look like shite... But my car was just a street race mod, and prettier.
[video=youtube;veOGrS6FaR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veOGrS6FaR0&amp;feature=related[/video]

Other than that, just a Mazda RX8. Not bad for a 40k car. What it lacked in raw driving force from a standstill it made up for in handling. Superior overall in performance to the Nissan Z counterpart. I raced them in my RX8 and they never seemed to be willing to exceed 125mph weaving through cars on the freeway. Prolly just wimpy drivers. The RX8 was really best for stunt driving on the freeway since its quickness and speed (rather than raw power) were its strongest areas. The best I ever did on a non-straightaway was a 135mph on a wide, curving, slightly downward stretch on the 2 Freeway (for those familiar with LA). Pretty smooth too. I could have taken it to 140 fairly easily on that curve, but the scenery starts coming at you so fast after 130mph that it starts looking a little weird... and scary. (Heaven forbid you should hit a large rock or a pot hole at that speed...no, no, no.) 142mph was all I dared on a flat straightaway... and only for the briefest of moments with the rotary engine screaming in sixth gear. Exhilarating. For those of you who haven't driven 142mph on the freeway, I highly recommend it... Especially high.

The engine on that RX8 model year had to be recalled because the engineers failed to build a sufficient safety mechanism to keep the rotary (non-piston drive) engine from just spinning into over-heating and exploding like an overstressed hard drive in a computer. After the "ceiling" was put in, it was an effort to even get it to 135mph... so I got rid of it. After the banana yellow Corvette made me look like shit in the fast lane, it was bye bye little Mazda. Stupid recall. 

Once I was easing along at a mild 90mph early on a Saturday morning to score some weed. The thing is, when it's early and you're still sleepy, you're not aware of how fast you're going. You can just leave it in fifth or sixth on the freeway and cruise into the 90-95mph range fairly unconsciously in the RX8. And when this happens, people who drive much slower (in the 65-75mph range) DON'T see you coming for SHIT when they're changing lanes! Lol. I didn't realize I was going so fast and I blew by this poor woman in a Honda Civic as she was trying to change lanes. Not there one split second, there the next split second! WOOPS! As she was quickly becoming smaller in my rear view, my heart stopped because I saw that she was losing control of her car. She jerked too hard back into her lane, and her front-end suspension couldn't handle it. Dual wishbone isn't just a fancy sounding term for a suspension. If you don't have performance handling, you could find yourself very fucked...like this lady. In that moment, "Please regain control" flashed through my mind. She did. I laughed and sped away.

But a paltry 142mph in a Mazda RX8? Hey, that thing is just a neat little toy really. Whenever I saw a Lam or Ferrari or some crazy shit, I just stayed far away and drove slow. Sleezy1, C.E.O. of FemCult, just bought this Porsche Turbo. This thing can do 150mph in its sleep. He said he's gonna let me drive it. Maybe he can teach me how to drift. Honestly, I'm intimidated by this beast. 





Incidentally, if anyone has a problem and thinks I'm spamming, _he's_ the boss. I just work for him. I'm nothing but a glorified foot soldier. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Jin - A Kessil 350 is a magenta flowering LED light developed by a company that has been making grow lights for coral in aquariums. They have a good understanding of penetration through water. They leveraged that knowledge in to the plant growing arena.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi Jin - A Kessil 350 is a magenta flowering LED light developed by a company that has been making grow lights for coral in aquariums. They have a good understanding of penetration through water. They leveraged that knowledge in to the plant growing arena.


That's cool, man. You gonna showcase that on RIU?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 3, 2012)

Tahoe looks a bit better. Her growth never slowed even through the initial deficiency.





If both were Tahoe, I would have started flowering already. The ph adjustment to 5.6 stayed put since I did it yesterday. Shoulda' done it sooner. Doh!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 3, 2012)

very niiiiice!! gotta fly, i'll update tonight man, lookin green and wild as ever!!

i stuck my head in my tent, checked ph, 6.15. and looking astonishing, but i gotta fly, pics later if u keen!

Tahoe! go u green machine!!


----------



## DST (Feb 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That made me smile!
> 
> OMG! I totally forgot it was Friday until you reminded me! Pleasant surprises are the best! Lol!
> 
> ...



It's going donw down down...man temps are hitting -16 with a wind chioll taking it down to -23 in some places. Fuk me icicle baws.

Here's a pic from near where I live...A Bike is like AMEX to cloggies, you don't leave home without it.






Peace and snow flakes,

DST


----------



## datpifed (Feb 4, 2012)

where is that ??????


----------



## dirk d (Feb 4, 2012)

man i cant believe how hot suzanne summers is after all these years. threes company was my favorite show growing up. lol. and madona's new song is crap. why the hell is she singing at the super bowl?? cant anyone get shakira?? wtf??? The Super Bowl used to be a game for Men. when you have to worry about catering to women and kids its time for a change. seems its a tooty fruity ball ball game now!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 4, 2012)

DST said:


> It's going donw down down...man temps are hitting -16 with a wind chioll taking it down to -23 in some places. Fuk me icicle baws.
> 
> Here's a pic from near where I live...A Bike is like AMEX to cloggies, you don't leave home without it.
> 
> ...









Love that photo. I like the little sled that chick is pulling.



datpifed said:


> where is that ??????


Amsterdam.



dirk d said:


> man i cant believe how hot suzanne summers is after all these years. threes company was my favorite show growing up. lol. and madona's new song is crap. why the hell is she singing at the super bowl?? cant anyone get shakira?? wtf??? The Super Bowl used to be a game for Men. when you have to worry about catering to women and kids its time for a change. seems its a tooty fruity ball ball game now!


Oh, man! Finally someone comments on my Three's Company post! Damn, I was like, "What's wrong with these people? Is pot all they think about?" Lol. Had to be you, Dirk. Three's Company kid here, too... I even watched Three's a Crowd (awful).

Madonna has been crap for some time. I actually DID like a couple of her songs back in the day, but that was a while ago.

Football! Football! You've given me the opportunity to chime in on one of my favorite subjects. I haven't been following sports very carefully for the past several years, but there was a time when I was a hardcore football junkie. So I know the game inside out --the mechanics of how the positions work with and against each other, technique, strategy, differences between the college and pro game, even the elite high school league championships are fun to watch. This country is football crazy and I've been the same in the past.

But I think I've fallen out of favor with it partly because of the crass corporate commercial fluff. And yeah, those halftime shows are getting worse each year. And I predict that the medical community will continue to uncover the debilitating effects on players' health -- which will continue to soften the rules of the game. Mothers won't allow their sons to play Pop Warner. Potentially great players will be stifled even before getting a chance to develop and shine.

The "no launching your body like a missile" rule and the "no using your head as a battering ram" rule are already disappointing fans. Fans come to see the contact, the bone-crushing hits. That's what gives football its appeal for the masses -- that potential danger. Football players are the closest thing modern day has to the Roman Gladiator... If you saw the Russell Crowe movie, those arena clashes between two small groups or "teams," what did that remind you of? That's right. Football evolved from THAT. Football is nothing more than the strategic clash of two small armies on a tightly controlled battlefield. And no, boxing doesn't even come close. Who's the Heavyweight Champion of the World right now? I don't know, either. NCAA and NFL football dwarf boxing in popularity, but it's gonna become less popular in the future. I'm calling it right now...


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Feb 4, 2012)

datpifed said:


> where is that ??????


^^^are you serious^^^


----------



## fxbane (Feb 4, 2012)

^^Could someone please tell me why that snowflake is resting on a bed of pubic hair? It hasn't been that long Jin, surely?


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Feb 4, 2012)

fxbane said:


> ^^Could someone please tell me why that snowflake is resting on a bed of pubic hair? It hasn't been that long Jin, surely?


^^^the pubic hair looks grey too


----------



## lordjin (Feb 4, 2012)

fxbane said:


> ^^Could someone please tell me why that snowflake is resting on a bed of pubic hair? It hasn't been that long Jin, surely?


I was laying naked in a meadow waiting for the first snow to fall. I felt something lightly brush against my member, so I whipped out my camera.

No, I didn't take that photo. I don't know what that hairy shit is, either. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 4, 2012)

WillieMazeHaze said:


> ^^^the pubic hair looks grey too


ewww... If your pubes are grey, it's time for you to die.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Jin - I hope to have a journal for this grow. Is it hard to set up a thread? I cleaned a cube of rockwool and droped in a Malowi Gold landrace sativa seed. It is a regular seed so we will see if it is a boy or a girl. I will raise a male to get some DNA powder!

I am trying to decide whether to use a 5 gallon bucket or a tote with one basket as my system container. I am starting to draw up some designs.Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 4, 2012)

Coming right along. I corrected Tahoe's deficiency and burn. Her growth looks perfect again. Hooray for me. Count the tops with me now 1,2,3,4,5,6,7... and so on and so forth. Yeeeeeeeee-Haw!





An impressive canopy has already formed, but I'm not done yet. Day after tomorrow was when I started flowering last time.





Gonna keep going this time.

Having already seen the bud structure from PO's cuts, I know now what I have to do to maximize the number of primo hard nugs. I learned from the last round that I could have been a bit more aggressive in removing weaker lower growth sooner. I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi Jin - I hope to have a journal for this grow. Is it hard to set up a thread? I cleaned a cube of rockwool and droped in a Malowi Gold landrace sativa seed. It is a regular seed so we will see if it is a boy or a girl. I will raise a male to get some DNA powder!
> 
> I am trying to decide whether to use a 5 gallon bucket or a tote with one basket as my system container. I am starting to draw up some designs.Cheers,
> Mo


Alright. Well you're more than welcome to post progress photos here if you don't feel like starting your own journal just yet.

Don't use the bucket, go with a one plant tote. Better DO.

Starting a journal isn't hard. Maintaining a peaceful one? That's another matter. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay! Movie time! I'm currently watching Centurion, starring Michael Fassbender. This guy is awesome. You may remember him as one of Leonidas's best soldiers in the film "300."
[video=youtube;KOZs2_i_cDE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOZs2_i_cDE[/video]
I'm about three quarters through watching this on Netflix... and WOW. If you like those ultra-realistic, ultra-violent period war dramas, this is for you. There was a point in their campaign for conquest that the Roman Empire stretched her forces too thin... Especially against the fierce tribes of early Brits known as 'Picts.'

This movie has it all. Great acting, epic BRUTAL battle scenes. Lots and lots and lots of blood, gore, hacking, dismemberment, decapitating, goring... fucking amazing. Watch it if you get the chance.

What I love most about this film is that there are no good guys or bad guys... There is just survival. Who can have sympathy for the invading Roman army? And who can blame the Picts for defending themselves and their lands with ferocity? But the thing is, in this story, the Roman soldiers are badly outmatched... and you learn through the course of the dialog that the Roman soldiers are just regular poor grunts and runaway slaves themselves... So who do you root for?


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

They look well jin ...
I was kinda thinking all day about shiny leaves ...haha
Seems like your tahoes were so shiny last time... dont know how u did it... magic perhaps...???
I get those really shiney leaves sometimes... happened with the highoctane ... but more during the 4th and 5th week ..after i got it ..
Thinking about all the plants i grew... i tend to notice that the newer growth seems to look real shiney ... and leaves that are smaller appear thicker,denser,shinier.... and as they widen out sometimes they tend to dull out.... 
Also at times the leaves tend to shine up a bit more during the first few weeks of flower... id guess due to the plants focus on buds , when the leaves start to thin out...
ahhh the beauty of a tame og.... 

Its wierd i know because evertime i picked up a tahoe cut .... it looked a bit different .... but its easy too spot the charascteristics and u know tahoe when u see it .... 

Lets just say your tahoe this run may be more aggresive ... or a more vigorous cut... Maybe your pushing her a lil bit more....
Like u said tho ..were not smoking the leaves ...were smoking bud....


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

You root for The Scots /Picts of course, duh! lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> You root for The Scots /Picts of course, duh! lol.


So you would characterize the Picts as early Scots? Interesting. My pre-1500's history is pretty weak. Props.

Yeah, much props to this film and greater props to the Picts. I just caught the final fight scene from Centurion. Awesome movie. I recommend it to you, DST. I know you... You'd like it. Lot's and lot's of thick, heavy, English and Scottish accents in this film. Lol.



323cheezy said:


> They look well jin ...
> I was kinda thinking all day about shiny leaves ...haha
> Seems like your tahoes were so shiny last time... dont know how u did it... magic perhaps...???
> I get those really shiney leaves sometimes... happened with the highoctane ... but more during the 4th and 5th week ..after i got it ..
> ...


Sup sup. The Larry is actually looking a bit better. She's slow as fuck and scrawny but very healthy. Yes, the Tahoe is a beast this run. I'm just gonna let her run wild and fill most of the screen. I'll hit flower after one more full week of veg. Ready for some real monster shit? I held back last time.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I have seen it already, lol, that's why I said it was Scottish...I also thought it was a good film!!! Hey Jin, don't get upset but I was giving you some abuse on cheezeys thread, lol (he made me do it!!!!! or as we use to say, A big boy done it and ran away!)

One of my fave samples of a pict:
[youtube]DVzij4HF4wM[/youtube]
And this is what I think of Jin.....lol. (ANC posted this, it's a new jam from Die Antwoord - South African band)
[youtube]8Uee_mcxvrw[/youtube]


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

Okay, things have been a little too nicey nicey here lately. Nice, but boring.

So I'm gonna open up a very old wound now. Soil vs. Hydro has been on my mind big time lately. It's one of the first topics I plant to write about in the zine, and I will write about it extensively. Here's just a little taste of what's to come.

Soil vs. Hydro? What am I gonna say? Hydro. Why? None of the soil bud grown from shops beat my weed... indoor or outdoor. Bring me a soil grown bud that is super dank, and I will compare it to mine directly. Good luck.

What I like most about hydro is that it allows you to control what goes into the grow environment completely. Cleaner is always better.






Soil? There's so much breaking down of this and that going on there, do we really know what's what all the time?





What's this spot? What's this curl? Wait a minute, those spots are moving!

And don't forget the superior speed and vigor. I've heard so many dirt-farmer say of hydro... "Oh, it just grows bigger and faster, what's the big deal?" The big deal? Bigger and faster = healthier = better and more weed. That's the big deal.






What we're after is the cleanest finish possible. We want to smell and taste nothing but the bud's inherent characteristics. Soil bud tends to be less clean and burns harsher from my experience. If your weed is harsh on the throat and leaves little black clumps that never burn all the way, chances are it was grown in soil. And hey, I'm just calling it like I see it purely on an empirical basis. So I welcome any soil grower to change my tune. I know soil bud is good.. But godammit, it's just not as potent as my weed.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I have seen it already, lol, that's why I said it was Scottish...I also thought it was a good film!!! Hey Jin, don't get upset but I was giving you some abuse on cheezeys thread, lol (he made me do it!!!!! or as we use to say, A big boy done it and ran away!)
> 
> One of my fave samples of a pict:
> [youtube]DVzij4HF4wM[/youtube]
> ...


I loved the ending. I'm a romantic at heart. Lol.

Still trying to process these videos. I'll have to get back to you after a few more bowls.

Edit:
Hey, DST? I think you're freaky. And I like you a lot.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah but bigger isnt always better...


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

Jeez, is it lets all start a fukkin scrap with DST this morgen, lol. I am up for it, come on.

GUYS, you GOTTA check out a film called "NEDS". It's a French, Italian, British collaboration, NED is a Scottish term for Non Educated Delinquent.

Anyway, Jin, you have got to be having a fukkin giraffe haven't you? You gonna start a soil hydro war by putting up someones crap little soil clones and making comparisions......give the DOG a bone geez, lol. I am happy to have my DOG up against your hydro tahoe any day of the week.......bring it on!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> yeah but bigger isnt always better...


True, but better is always better. Zing! Boom! Ouch!



DST said:


> Jeez, is it lets all start a fukkin scrap with DST this morgen, lol. I am up for it, come on.
> 
> GUYS, you GOTTA check out a film called "NEDS". It's a French, Italian, British collaboration, NED is a Scottish term for Non Educated Delinquent.
> 
> Anyway, Jin, you have got to be having a fukkin giraffe haven't you? You gonna start a soil hydro war by putting up someones crap little soil clones and making comparisions......give the DOG a bone geez, lol. I am happy to have my DOG up against your hydro tahoe any day of the week.......bring it on!!!!!


Ha ha! That's the spirit! This is more like it!

I knew that would draw the ire of both of you. Lol. I love it! Multiple attackers! I'll even stick my sword in the ground and sit. Ready? Lol.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This reminds me of me of one of my favorite stories as a child. It was called "Eat It and Have It" and it went something like this:

One fine day little Mark went on a fishing trip with Mr. Green. Long story short? Mark catches a bigger fish than Mr. Green. Mark is so enthralled by this that he wants to show the fish to his father when he gets home. "But then what will you eat for supper tonight, Mark?" Asked Mr. Green. "My fish is too small to share. I'm a big man." 





At this point Mark didn't know what to do. Mr. Green was right. If he saved the fish to show to his dad, he would go hungry. "Wait a minute, boy!" (Don't worry Mark was white and Mr. Green was black. That's how the book was illustrated). "I think I may have brought my old camera with me!" So you guessed it. Mr. Green digs his old camera out of his station wagon and it still has a few shots left on the roll. They take a photo of Mark standing proudly with his catch to show to his dad later, and he gets his supper as well.





So Mark gets to "Eat It and Have It." Get it? It's a hokey little story from a hokey little book from my childhood, but the unintentionally provocative title always stayed with me. And that story was one of the first things to get me interested in photography. Ever since then, I've wanted nothing more than to "Eat It and Have It." That's why we're doing FemCult if you get my meaning. Yikes!

But I guess this is my "Smoke it and Have It." I'm about to smoke that nug, but I photographed it first so you guys could see it.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

My camera gets scared when I show it what I am about to smoke!!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> My camera gets scared when I show it what I am about to smoke!!!


Scared good or scared bad?


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

both, it has mixed feelings, it's a hard one to figure out (probably because it was my wife who bought it, boom boom, lol).


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> both, it has mixed feelings, it's a hard one to figure out (probably because it was my wife who bought it, boom boom, lol).


Show me your DOG.

And btw, "Luke, I am your father..."
[video=youtube;h6sj89xgnl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6sj89xgnl4[/video]
You do not yet realize the power of the Dark Side. Join me, DST... Join me...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

So much of effective scrogging is the pulling down and under of the larger main fan leaves. This reveals more of those sub-tops along the length of the main branch, allowing them to eventually become legit tops themselves.





Okay, so I can't hide the weaker Larry side forever. One way or the other, the screen is gonna get filled... I mean, look at the Tahoe wave coming on from the left.





But as I've been saying throughout, what Larry lacks in size and vigor, she make up for in health.






Well, what can I say? Flowering should be a spectacular show! One more week! We're gonna fill the screen to capacity this time.





It's pretty easy to tell which is which even in that jumble. Anything shiny is Larry, anything dull is Tahoe. You get the idea.

Edit:
Instead of a day early water change, I decided on a day late water change which I will perform tomorrow. I thought it would be a good idea to fill the bins ahead of time to prep for it and forgot I left the RO running on the faucet. Just a partial kitchen floor flooding. I've done lots worse before. Lol. Again, hydroponic growing and being high all the time aren't always the best partners.


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't faaaarT-er, lol.

you wan pics of DOG, you sure you ready.......


oh okay then.





DOG popcorn....





DOG hard core corn.










I just want to grow everywhere, every direction, I am about to explode...





Organics FTW.....you can keep yer silicon titties!!! lol.





Organic DOG Jungle...oh so natural....





Man, isn't she just beautiful, and not a bit of synthetic crap has gone near her.....woof fukkin woof.





Mnnnn, frosty underside-icus, lekker!






I could go on but if you want to start comparing organics and hydro's, lets at least even up the odds a little for the dirty fingernail crew!

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 5, 2012)

not bad I suppose, hehe. I am laying my bets on the Larry exploding! It's got to come good.


lordjin said:


> So much of effective scrogging is the pulling down and under of the larger main fan leaves. This reveals more of those sub-tops along the length of the main branch, allowing them to eventually become legit tops themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> I can't faaaarT-er, lol.
> 
> you wan pics of DOG, you sure you ready.......
> 
> ...


I know you're not into that whole "likes" thing, but how can I not? Wow! You just might be the soil grower to shut my big mouth! And I want my mouth to be shut! Just looking at your shit make my tongue numb.
[video=youtube;wRY5dl_oxvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRY5dl_oxvo[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

........ oh yeah. it's dirtweed and it's _awful_. 

master kush, all soilless all the time:






kitty's "mostly organics" .......


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

DST said:


> not bad I suppose, hehe. I am laying my bets on the Larry exploding! It's got to come good.


Peace. Westside.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> ........ oh yeah. it's dirtweed and it's _awful_.
> 
> master kush, all soilless all the time:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that looks pretty bad. But I'll have to have a sample to be sure.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

that top one's supposed to be an og, but we don't know what cut. joedank say it looks an awful lot like his "firecut" .....


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful Kitty :]


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

[tongueincheek]OH, and fwiw, if you want to keep a peaceful journal, kicking off the soil/hydro debate is not exactly the best way to go about it..... [/tongue]


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> [tongueincheek]OH, and fwiw, if you want to keep a peaceful journal, kicking off the soil/hydro debate is not exactly the best way to go about it..... [/tongue]


I figure it's like having a doughnut with a cop. Friendly needling with mods is the only kind of commotion needed in this journal.

Edit:
Well if I'm Darth Vader, and DST is Luke Skywalker, I wonder if that make you Princess Leia?

It kind of makes sense, too, because I'm an all-artificial grower trying to turn DST to the Dark Side. And you guys are all natural and organic and stuff.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I figure it's like having a doughnut with a cop. Friendly needling with mods is the only kind of commotion needed in this journal.


that's only because i've had The Great Debate try to erupt in my journal enough times to have developed a sense of humour about it.  (personally, i avoid it like the plague.)
and then i'm like "_oh no Hydro, you did NOT just splash water all over the vert bulbs....._"


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

Oooooh we're all slapin down some bud shots ey!!! man this thread has got some quality!!, 

lookin good jin!, come on stretch her another week  jk i'm not far away!!

here's a bud shot from my first grow, same strain as always


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

knock it off, you're making me want cinnamon buns. slathered in white-sugar-and-hydrogenated-transfat icing. mmmmmmmmmmmm 
(see? i can be dark side too.)


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Oooooh we're all slapin down some bud shots ey!!! man this thread has got some quality!!,
> 
> lookin good jin!, come on stretch her another week  jk i'm not far away!!
> 
> ...


Well I'll tell you what. I woke up at noon this morning and took a three hour nap by accident. There won't be any sleeping for me anytime soon. The journal is very entertaining right now. No flame, no hate, just good clean fun. That looks like pretty decent dope to say the least.



mellokitty said:


> that's only because i've had The Great Debate try to erupt in my journal enough times to have developed a sense of humour about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That post was just a clever ploy at exciting a little excitement in here. And it looks like it worked. I can only talk about muscle cars and football for so long.



mellokitty said:


> knock it off, you're making me want cinnamon buns. slathered in white-sugar-and-hydrogenated-transfat icing. mmmmmmmmmmmm
> (see? i can be dark side too.)


White sugar and hydrogenated transfat are my two favorite food groups. Hm, maybe you're not Leia after all.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well I'll tell you what. I woke up at noon this morning and took a three hour nap by accident. There won't be any sleeping for me anytime soon. The journal is very entertaining right now. No flame, no hate, just good clean fun. That looks like pretty decent dope to say the least.



ohhhh it was man, that's what i'm goin for this time, with the cooler weather and my evap cooler, better fans, new globe, should be good to smash a good yield for sure!!

here's anotha shot


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, i can come across as rather granolahead irl, but philosophically i'm much more marla singer. darth marla lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ohhhh it was man, that's what i'm goin for this time, with the cooler weather and my evap cooler, better fans, new globe, should be good to smash a good yield for sure!!
> 
> here's anotha shot
> 
> View attachment 2039956


Okay, Aussie. That looks pretty farking good. Surely you must have some idea of which strain(s) it might be derived from?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, Aussie. That looks pretty farking good. Surely you must have some idea of which strain(s) it might be derived from?


i really don't  here's couple more if u like , totally worth it!! for the most viewed thread someones gotta have a good idea!!!???


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey, I figure it's way more of a sport than Ice Dancing or that thing where you ski for a little while and then shoot a rifle.






DST, DST... sings the praises of proud Amsterdam.

















Mellokitty, flexing some of that Canuck grower know-how.

















And the Thunder from Down Under, Flowamasta, with his mystery fuzz.

















And all I can say is here is...USA! USA! USA!























USA! USA! USA!
[video=youtube;HLAzaHXGNTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLAzaHXGNTU[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

u summed it up bigtime!! on that note nite erb lovers!! 

Jin that was awesome! good work!! amazing presentation woooo hoooo!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 5, 2012)

hey guys i think you freaky and i like you alot!!!!!


----------



## WeJuana (Feb 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i really don't  here's couple more if u like , totally worth it!! for the most viewed thread someones gotta have a good idea!!!???
> 
> View attachment 2039957View attachment 2039958View attachment 2039959


 Looks kinda LA Conish


----------



## solanero (Feb 5, 2012)

Glazed neon green manalishi


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

solanero said:


> Glazed neon green manalishi View attachment 2040746


Looks really nice.


----------



## solanero (Feb 5, 2012)

This thread is amazing. Jin does great studies in 'the jane' I think this is how true sub-culture flourishes. 
I'm just foolin around in my growspace ,so a compliment from this thread is greatly appreciated. Gratifies my new found green ego Anyway thanx and keep up the great work guys.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 5, 2012)

someones gotta do it ey  otherwise people just think you grow weed under a light and u give in water and nutes and thats it. WELL it aint and Hydroponics these days is becoming a proper science, and erbs will continue to get better, as long as the grower actually cares. this is why the cannabis laws stuff everyone, if we could all grow our own and care for it with the know how, we could all have great herbs. there should be more 'growing in the corner in a tent or cabinet growers'

thats what i think anyway  smoke on people  i'm a total space cadet on my outdoor!!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> someones gotta do it ey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. Keep it small, keep it discreet, and keep it among those close to you.



solanero said:


> This thread is amazing. Jin does great studies in 'the jane' I think this is how true sub-culture flourishes.
> I'm just foolin around in my growspace ,so a compliment from this thread is greatly appreciated. Gratifies my new found green ego Anyway thanx and keep up the great work guys.


Thanks. And hey, I like soil growers. Good soil growers.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

I changed the water. Pix manana! Too high to post photos!


----------



## RawBudzski (Feb 5, 2012)

I highly doubt hydro has any other benefits than growing faster and higher yield(which is not bad if you have it set up right). I would say more times than not, for an Average grower who is no guru.. Soil will produce better bud, I have seen it time & time again.

I think it would take someone who has it dialed in perfect in hydro to be out preforming another guru in some nice organics potency & taste wise.. Soil has everything & more hydro has nutrient/ trace mineral wise.. one example is subcools super soil is what, 4000+ ppm?  loaded. 
Azomite is amazing I hear.

I am normally speaking toward chem lines such as AN, friend uses entire line in a 24 bucket rdwc 5k watts. He get huge yields though, he does not stick to one strain which in the end causes him to never really dial one in.. So some harvests he has top flight , others it will be whatever.. plants differ


----------



## lordjin (Feb 5, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> I highly doubt hydro has any other benefits than growing faster and higher yield(which is not bad if you have it set up right). I would say more times than not, for an Average grower who is no guru.. Soil will produce better bud, I have seen it time & time again.
> 
> I think it would take someone who has it dialed in perfect in hydro to be out preforming another guru in some nice organics potency & taste wise.. Soil has everything & more hydro has nutrient/ trace mineral wise.. one example is subcools super soil is what, 4000+ ppm?  loaded.
> Azomite is amazing I hear.
> ...


Bravo. But I don't think a stronger, larger plant means just more bud. The plant is a whole, complete organism that is more than the sum of its parts. A stronger, more robust cellular structure results in higher quality marijuana, not just increased speed and yield.

So tell me, what is your scientific basis for doubting that a larger, stronger, and more resilient plant would produce higher quality marijuana?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

ummmm just a note guys!!! i just bought a new camera!!! siiiiik 16mp 7x wide zoom with a macro i tested at the shop for soo long i had the salesman sweatin his head off!!

happy as, now i'll get some sweeeeeeeeeet bud shots  check her out


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ummmm just a note guys!!! i just bought a new camera!!! siiiiik 16mp 7x wide zoom with a macro i tested at the shop for soo long i had the salesman sweatin his head off!!
> 
> happy as, now i'll get some sweeeeeeeeeet bud shots  check her out
> 
> View attachment 2041422


Nice. I love it. 16megapix? WOW! Be sure to explore the macro function!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

I mustered the strength to take a couple of pictures.





It's been tricky managing these two different strains, but I think we'll make it to flower yet.





Do you believe, brothers and sisters?


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

We still going on about hydro soil.....geezo. Tell me, why does one thing have to be better than another. To me this is a freakin pointless debate that just gives growers a chance to flex their internet writing skills and the opportunity to talk bravado. I mean no one can even be bloody nice with it.

Pointless debate, going no where imo. Especially when personal insults start getting bantered about. @ Inhibitor, I believe Cheeze was talking about indoor growing, obviously outdoor growing yields the majority of green that is produced in the world, but most people here are indoor growers. And just because you are on the internet no need to be rude!!! 

Doei,

DST


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

DST said:


> We still going on about hydro soil.....geezo. Tell me, why does one thing have to be better than another. To me this is a freakin pointless debate that just gives growers a chance to flex their internet writing skills and the opportunity to talk bravado. I mean no one can even be bloody nice with it.
> 
> Pointless debate, going no where imo. Especially when personal insults start getting bantered about. @ Inhibitor, I believe Cheeze was talking about indoor growing, obviously outdoor growing yields the majority of green that is produced in the world, but most people here are indoor growers. And just because you are on the internet no need to be rude!!!
> 
> ...


It was a bad idea for a post. My bad. I was kind of hoping this ridiculous photo would hint at the absurdity of it, but let me state it clearly... Bad decision on my part. I'm willing to move along if everyone else is.





I even unliked inhibitor's comment. No offense, inhibitor. I'm just trying to be good. Lol.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

No worries, Jin debates are great when done on a level platform and with people being respectfull to each other, you know, like how you do things in real life most of the time (got to cover myself because even real life is so fukked up now). When someone calls me a dumbass or insults me to my face, or anyone of my mates, I am going to say something if that was not called for.

Now shall I post some pics of hydro grows where the PH is off, the res has run dry, some fuk wit decided to bleach their roots too much...and then put a 6oz yielding bio organic plant growin in a 4gallon pot for comparison?........then what is going to look stupid?

well here you go, lol....

Bio Organic>>>>>>>






Hydro>>>>>>>>>>






Which grow would you say is better? lol. See what I done there, t'is not fair is it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2012)

More jin drama lol


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Jins thread wouldn't be Jins thread without drama, lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

thought i'd show off my new nikon macro shots, still getting used to her, 16 mp

View attachment 2041745
View attachment 2041750


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, great pics flow, that setting is really getting in close!!!! Looking quite ready to pluck that flower. Peace, DST


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

actually dried and cured mate  just some contrast effect


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

okay i'll bite.... but only to play devil's advocate.  be forewarned: i will NOT be dragged into a botanical debate about nutrient uptake pathways and ATPs and suchlike; that's where kitty starts gettin' ugleh. 

contrary to popular opinion, one is NOT better than the other - only that one or the other might be better suited for a particular situation. and by "situation" i include grower skill and bias; if i'm setting up a 50light rdwc and hire a dyed-in-the-wool dirtfarmer for labour, that's MY problem not his. 
personally, i think until you get to compare your own hydro to your own soil-grown (having become reasonably comfortable in both mediums), any discussion as to which is better is.... well, moot.

that's kind of like comparing 2 motorbikes when you've only ridden one or the other, isn't it?


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Couldn't agree more. I have had one nft set up back in the 90's and I was thinking earlier, if I were to even do a hydro vs soil/coco grow then it wouldn't be fair when I am at best, a beginner in hydro.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Couldn't agree more. I have had one nft set up back in the 90's and I was thinking earlier, if I were to even do a hydro vs soil/coco grow then it wouldn't be fair when I am at best, a beginner in hydro.


i've had the misfortune of having to do the SHITE out of both rdwc and dirt. (i've grown more _product_ in rdwc, but spent more _time_ of my grow career in dirt.) 
mr kitty also designs rooms for patients and we have to be able take all factors into consideration. for instance, we're not going to be setting up the couple who both have pain/mobility issues in a dirt setup unless we know they're going to have help come harvest/replant time. 
at the same time, the granolahead hippy who grows for his wife who believes that "if it ain't dirt, it ain't medicine" is not going to be getting us to install a drain-to-waste in rockwool anytime soon.  

we all have our grow circumstances dictated to us, to whatever extent. choosing one camp over the other really only limits your potential in the longrun.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

lol at Granolahead, i think that's the 2nd time I have heard it on this thread, hehe. I only found out what granola was when I met my wife, her Mum makes her own, lol.

Also true, environmental and physical factors dictate.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

DST said:


> lol at Granolahead, i think that's the 2nd time I have heard it on this thread, hehe. I only found out what granola was when I met my wife, her Mum makes her own, lol.
> 
> Also true, environmental and physical factors dictate.


your MIL's a granolahead?  *giggles*


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 6, 2012)

This sounds like "My kid can kick your kids Ass" and at the end everyone gets hurt... or better yet for those that work out... protein shakes are better than real food( chicken, brown rice) don't want to get into to much detail. Just flower your girls and share it with the world..


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> This sounds like "My kid can kick your kids Ass" and at the end everyone gets hurt... or better yet for those that work out... protein shakes are better than real food( chicken, brown rice) don't want to get into to much detail. Just flower your girls and share it with the world..


This is my journal. I have promised not to fight with anyone. That Hydro vs. Soil post was not a flame directed at a specific user. It was just and experiment of mine. Findings?... Just demonstrates how immature all these soil people can be. I guess I don't have a right to state my opinion in my own journal without being attacked by 'friends.'


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 6, 2012)

Im a soil grower and never made a statement that would be irrational or condescending towards Hydro, im personally going to have both ran at the same time same cut off same mother same lighting same nutes just one in hydro one in soil, although this is your journal its a journal on your current grow from baby to bud is it not? Keep growing your ladies take great pics of them with other half naked ladies and share your knowledge of your grow as it goes on... if you want the great debate search the forum there's tons of info on soil vs hydro... NOW post some PICS!!!

Edit: Damn i just reread this im sounding like a MOD... sorry just would like to read more about your grow and half naked girls than ppl arguing over an old debate...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> Im a soil grower and never made a statement that would be irrational or condescending towards Hydro, im personally going to have both ran at the same time same cut off same mother same lighting same nutes just one in hydro one in soil, although this is your journal its a journal on your current grow from baby to bud is it not? Keep growing your ladies take great pics of them with other half naked ladies and share your knowledge of your grow as it goes on... if you want the great debate search the forum there's tons of info on soil vs hydro... NOW post some PICS!!!
> 
> Edit: Damn i just reread this im sounding like a MOD... sorry just would like to read more about your grow and half naked girls than ppl arguing over an old debate...


Yeah, I know it's a silly debate. I just wanted to see if we could have fun with it... Guess not. Some people take themselves waaaaay too seriously.

Here's a perfect example of how I really feel.

I think it's great that you work with soil. And I know we can be friends and discuss good grow information regardless of our differences. That's how Dr. Jekyll feels. Mr. Hyde wants to smash soil growers over the head with a stick. Lol.

Okay, back to the grow.

And BTW, there are worse things in life than mods... LOL Just kidding, guys. You guys are the best!


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

Shame to see two people who where smoking bowls together getting into a fight over a bit of weed. Very sad.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

DST said:


> Shame to see two people who where smoking bowls together getting into a fight over a bit of weed. Very sad.


Shame indeed. But you don't talk shit if you can't really grow in real life. You know that, DST. That's the grower code. I would never mouth off on someone who's a better grower than me. You just don't do that on a grow forum. This isn't a patient forum where we discuss the best meds to buy. He's just confused. And I have a medical condition.

And lets not forget that Jin was minding his own business when he was 'lampooned' over there in Cheeze's thread. You're no angel, either.


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Shame indeed. But you don't talk shit if you can't really grow in real life. You know that, DST.


*KABOOM*

[grabs dst, runs for bomb-shelter]

hey, you know me -- my tongue is planted firmly in my cheek the whole time i'm logged on.


----------



## DST (Feb 6, 2012)

I did gifaw at this lad. Funny.


lordjugs said:


> He's just confused. And I have a medical condition.
> 
> And lets not forget that Jin was minding his own business when he was 'harpooned'.



And you were harpooned?  I always took you for a stealthy slim fit guy who does sport at the beach inbetween bong rips, and there you are going off getting harpooned! tut tut, safer next to your grow. I was being funny there Jin, as I was on Cheezes thread (just for clarities sake). don't want bombs dropped on me.

Right, off to the bomb shelter just in case...WAIT FOR ME KITTY!!!!!!! (DID YOU BRING SOME 'ERB?")


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> *KABOOM*
> 
> [grabs dst, runs for bomb-shelter]
> 
> hey, you know me -- my tongue is planted firmly in my cheek the whole time i'm logged on.


I do know you. That's why I hope you become more and more of a regular player in the cast of crazy characters in here.

If you can get the ELPH 300 HS for significantly less than the SD4500 IS, I would go for the 300 HS. The SD4500 has a bigger display LCD (3" vs 2.7"), and the SD4500 has 10x optical zoom vs. 5x of the 300 HS. Those are the two things that account for the odd price difference. BUT the cheaper 300 HS has the bigger image sensor (12.1megapix vs 10megapix of the costlier camera). So it's the ELPH 300 HS hands down.



DST said:


> I did gifaw at this lad. Funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you looking at my ass, DST? Are you checkin' on this shit? I'm not fat. You take that back. Lol.

That's okay, D. Things won't always be 100% smooth sailing between an editor and one of his main writers. I know this. I wouldn't want it any other way. Keeps the content more interesting.

And hey, I may be a Warlord but I'm no tyrant. Who could bomb Amsterdam? Not me. Now where are DST and Mello hiding? I'll just follow the trail of pot smoke...


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I do know you. That's why I hope you become more and more of a regular player in the cast of crazy characters in here.
> 
> If you can get the ELPH 300 HS for significantly less than the SD4500 IS, I would go for the 300 HS. The SD4500 has a bigger display LCD (3" vs 2.7"), and the SD4500 has 10x optical zoom vs. 5x of the 300 HS. Those are the two things that account for the odd price difference. BUT the cheaper 300 HS has the bigger image sensor (12.1megapix vs 10megapix of the costlier camera). So it's the ELPH 300 HS hands down.


thank you for looking into that. (see? i know you can be a prince when you want to be. ) 
okay, so, another hypothetical -- if you could get them both at a similar price-point, would you still go with the 300?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> thank you for looking into that. (see? i know you can be a prince when you want to be. )
> okay, so, another hypothetical -- if you could get them both at a similar price-point, would you still go with the 300?


I'm the artist formerly known as Prince.

Probably. It's really hard to get around the "you get bigger photos" thing.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

hey jin, i don't think ive ever noticed you not being able to take a pic, do you do 24 light cycle?

soz if i missed sumthin way back. havin soooo much fun with my new cam, its soo easy to take a good pic, it has this touch focus sensor which alows you to touch the screen where you want it to focus in on, amazing shit for a average price cam, big jump from the 5mp olympus! i'll be able to get shots like you no worries.... maybe

wanna see that larry


----------



## solanero (Feb 6, 2012)

Another light question. Could someone who flowers using hps but then ran out of space in his growroom, take a plant in flower for the last 8wks and put her under T5s' in another room? And of coarse not affect the final finish that is?? I have this problem ,sorta. I have a sativa dom that still isnt quite done but i nned the space. Tha T5s' are also able to be put much closer. (5x 2ft.) Should only be another week maybe but i don't want to start growing more leaves or anything-- Thoughts???


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

Okay, Mads Mikkelsen is pretty bad-ass. He was the bad guy in Casino Royale.





I'm not even twenty minutes into it and I had to take a bowl break. Awesome fucking movie.
[video=youtube;dQgoGccHJD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQgoGccHJD4[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

solanero said:


> Another light question. Could someone who flowers using hps but then ran out of space in his growroom, take a plant in flower for the last 8wks and put her under T5s' in another room? And of coarse not affect the final finish that is?? I have this problem ,sorta. I have a sativa dom that still isnt quite done but i nned the space. Tha T5s' are also able to be put much closer. (5x 2ft.) Should only be another week maybe but i don't want to start growing more leaves or anything-- Thoughts???


You have to get an idea of what the lumen output difference would be. If she's gonna get less light from the T5, final potency could be reduced.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

This is what one of my nugs looks like when I'm done with it. Harsh taste? Unclean bud? Psh.





My weed is clean, everyone. Clean. You know how you can tell a person is a hardcore smoker and grower? They take pride in their ash.





Give it time, give it time. It's still doing its thing.






I cut out some of Tahoe's older, massive fan leaves. This should help things along a bit. It also allows us to see what's going on underneath.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

Tahoe. She's clearly on a mission.












Larry. Now I think a close look at the main trunk tells a bit more of her story. The actual main stalk itself is thick and powerful, on a par with Tahoe. But the off-shooting side branches didn't develop that 'second main trunk' mentality. I'm sure it's some kind of hormonal thing. Any botanists in the house? Where's that MensaBarbie chick?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 6, 2012)

Someone just asked me about it. It's coming. Hang tight. Peace.


----------



## solanero (Feb 6, 2012)

My 2 cents- That second main branch mentality , i find, is determined on how long you let your actual main branch believe its' the main branch. I mean that if you trick the main branch into sending resources to the secondaries earlier, they will thicken up and give you what you're looking for. I discovered this on accident. i had a 4 inch long stem that was thick like normal ,but then branched off to 4-5 other 'main branches' and they ALL came out looking like the main branch. 
I did it on a normal standing plant so i'm not sure how to do the same trick witha scrog.
At least thats what i think


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 7, 2012)

oooh a trunk shot, nice faaaat! lookin like a good food supply there jin 

here's mine

View attachment 2043549View attachment 2043551

COMEE OOOON GROOOOW!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> *You're no angel, either*.


You edited that again!!! lol. I know, I am the Devil Incarnate!!!



lordjin said:


> Are you looking at my ass, DST? Are you checkin' on this shit? I'm not fat. You take that back. Lol.
> 
> That's okay, D. Things won't always be 100% smooth sailing between an editor and one of his main writers. I know this. I wouldn't want it any other way. Keeps the content more interesting.
> 
> And hey, I may be a Warlord but I'm no tyrant. Who could bomb Amsterdam? Not me. Now where are DST and Mello hiding? I'll just follow the trail of pot smoke...


Many a man would like me checking out there ass, that's all I can say!!! Be thankfull if I am, hehe.

God, he's sending in the doodlebugs again, he must be serious!!!! 

That Valhala film looks interesting. Worth a watch then is it, Jin?

Have a great day all ye in the cuckoos nest!

Peace, DST


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 7, 2012)

^no spoilers on the valhalla film please, or i'll have to return-doodlebug.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

It was the DOG that done it Mello!!!!


----------



## slayer6669 (Feb 7, 2012)

so was that movie any good


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

DST said:


> You edited that again!!! lol. I know, I am the Devil Incarnate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mellokitty said:


> ^no spoilers on the valhalla film please, or i'll have to return-doodlebug.





slayer6669 said:


> so was that movie any good


Let's begin with a very one-sided, pedantic review by an online professional:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Any literature nerd worth his salt gets a little turned on by the name &#8220;One-Eye&#8221;&#8212;it conjures images of the mighty Cyclops and even that heralded monocular of yore, Odin. You can understand my excitement, then, as trailers began emerging for Nicolas Winding Refn&#8217;s _Valhalla Rising_, a film seemingly spiced with allusions to religious warfare between ancient pagan religions and Christians at the dawn of England&#8217;s evangelism. A mysterious man with a single eye pitted against impending Christian hordes&#8212;the last and strongest of the Norse gods forced to make a final stand, to fight for his very existence. Epic battles and philosophical quandaries&#8212;maybe even an intellectual bent on the whole thing, providing the general public a better understanding of Christianity&#8217;s tainting of pagan texts like _Beowulf_ and older sagas. There&#8217;s even an elderly crusader bedecked in chain mail and a scruffy white beard who proclaims himself &#8220;God&#8221;&#8212;and for the sake of every popular artist&#8217;s rendition, looks every bit the part. This was it--a clash of religions old and new, set against a historic backdrop largely overlooked today. It was my English Majory wet dream.

But alas. It was not to be. Refn&#8217;s film says few things about man and religion, focusing instead on brainings and evisceration. The film is split into five chapters, each cryptically (and foolishly) titled things like &#8220; CHAPTER III: MEN OF GOD&#8221;. The first sets us up, revealing &#8220;One Eye&#8221; (Mads Mikkelsen) as a heathen tribe&#8217;s captive warrior&#8212;he&#8217;s never lost a &#8220;wrestling&#8221; match in his life, making him a valuable asset to the betting tribes. After being traded from one band to another, the man breaks free and, of course, murders his captors. This brings us to act two, where the Cyclops runs across several Christian crusaders circled around a group of dirty, naked women. These ladies are never explained, and the crusaders take One Eye in as their own, despite his continued silence. Indeed, the protagonist supposedly &#8220;speaks&#8221; through his child companion Are (Maarten Stevenson), though this is never a sure thing. For all we know, the protagonist simply has a penchant for staring longingly at the young boy&#8212;a tender pedophilia confused for telepathy by the evangelicals. Together, the heathen and Christians set off by boat to &#8220;take back the holy land&#8221;: Jerusalem. Unfortunately, the group runs afoul some mist during their voyage and end up marooned on some hellish alien landscape. As this weird band of warriors attempts to figure out where they&#8217;ve landed, an unknown evil threatens their every step&#8212;either they stay where they are and claim it in the name of God, or seek escape through the nearby woods.

There are at least twenty awkward close-ups of people staring off into the distance, soliloquizing vague and ominous things like &#8220;The boy said he's from hell&#8212;maybe that's where we're going&#8221; and &#8220;I had a dream like this once&#8212;where I was wandering around alive; _turned out I was dead_&#8221;. The gothy script is only enhanced by crappy Adobe Photoshop lighting effects; apparently rather than shoot on a rainy day, the director chose to film &#8220;around&#8221; the sun&#8212;that is, fiddle with the brightness and contrast levels so that EVERYTHING ON SCREEN looks muddy, from the rolling hillsides to Andrew Flanagan&#8217;s goofy face. The worst part of all, though, is the missed opportunity. _Valhalla Rising_ had the potential to be something special&#8212;a statement on the death of a religion at the hands of another; a rumination on the death of a god, told through the voice of a culture that once held him dear. What we get instead is pure existentialism&#8212;whichever man is strongest earns the most followers&#8212;thus denying viewers whatever meaning the film&#8217;s loaded allusions meant to suggest. What could have been a showdown of theological proportions turns out to be the story of some crusty old outcasts who happen to land on a rock and (spoiler removed). I can&#8217;t think of a less logical way to end this flick, but there you have it. It's a stupid little movie, heavy on skull mashing and disemboweling, low on dialogue and emotion. It promises a lot, follows through on little, and means nothing.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Boy, he sure makes it sound pretty lame, right? Well I know small budget film-makers. I've seen them work. These fucking reviewers haven't a fucking clue how much thought and effort goes into even a three minute scene where a character is just walking through the woods or down the street.

And although I'm inherently prejudiced against hoity toity film reviewers, I'm not just countering this guy for the sake of it. This movie has real merit. So here is my review:

Valhalla Rising should not be taken at its face. The reviewer drew the most obvious conclusions from the previews and had the most obvious expectations. I went in with a clear head and just watched it. He described the world pretty capabably (though with disdain), but here's my take on it.

Have any of you studied history? Beyond the stuffy textbook descriptions of ancient times, have you ever let your imagination wander? Life even in the 19th century would kill me quickly, so accustomed am I to the conveniences of modern living. But the horrors of the ancient times? Forget about it. You'd be lucky to live to 25. Crazy shit. Death and disease were everywhere. Back then human blood was as common a sight as water. Okay, so do you properly have an idea of how wretched life would have been in the time of the Christian Crusades (1095 and 1291)? Good.

Enter an untamed land of Viking tribes. A fierce one-eyed warrior slave (Mads Mikkelsen) cannot be defeated in the to-the-death 'boxing' matches held by his Viking captors. This is a closely guarded sport by the ruling class. Think of it as the Viking equivalent of the Roman Gladiator, but even less humane. No one knows who this 'One-eye' really is or where he came from. They just know that he's death on two legs.

The movie doesn't try to 'set up' the narrative by approaching story-telling in the conventional way. The film just starts and shows you these very bleak, bare, horrible things. It fills you with a sense of emotional and physical despair... because that's what it was to be alive back then. While the reviewer was bored by the long drawn out shots of characters and landscapes, I thought they added to the realism in that people were a hell of a lot more superstitious back then... They heard spirits whispering in the winds and all sorts of creepy stuff. Those long, ruminating, often psychedelic moments give the viewer an idea of what such superstition might have felt like.

So we meet this One-eye. We see how he lives. We see his world. Brutal fucking shit. Amazing film-making.

















Then One-eye fucking escapes in a shower of blood and does bad, bad things to his former captors.





The physical presence of One-eye has great impact on the viewer. He's tall and menacing. And he's hell on wheels with a medium-sized axe and large dagger. He doesn't use a sword or shield.











So like the guy above said, he meets up with a band of Crusaders after escaping. They take a nightmarish boat ride through what seems like an endless mist (pretty disturbing sequence), land on an unknown shore, and we see one event lead to another. And these things occur very matter-of-factly, without any drama or fanfare (like the reviewer was hoping for). 

No, forget those colorful, simplistic images of history you were taught in school. This is how it really must have been. No drama, no bright colors, just lots of cold, starving people killing one another. That, to me, makes all the 'statement' necessary about human history and existence. Human history is nothing more than the story of stronger people killing and raping weaker people. Religous belief and ideals were always just a reason for the killing...But the act of killing itself remains universal and eternal. What other statement is there to be made about humankind?













If you're expecting something like Troy or Gladiator, you'll be disappointed. But smoke a bowl, sit down, watch this. You'll find it jarring and interesting to say the least. I bet you anything the reviewer doesn't get high.

My main criticism of the movie is that it was too short. I really felt more could have been developed with the elements appearing in the latter half of the film.

So what did the film ultimately say to me? Ideals? Religion? Fantasy. Splitting open a man's head? Reality.


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 7, 2012)

lol this is like day number 4 in a row that I've logged on, browsed my regular threads, and found this one to be in the middle of a giant flame war. I think some bud porn is in order Jin. Here's what I'm about to be smokin on!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> lol this is like day number 4 in a row that I've logged on, browsed my regular threads, and found this one to be in the middle of a giant flame war. I think some bud porn is in order Jin. Here's what I'm about to be smokin on!!


thanks. Nice nug.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> oooh a trunk shot, nice faaaat! lookin like a good food supply there jin
> 
> here's mine
> 
> ...


Nice trunk. Grow, bitch!


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

Sounds good. I wonder where it was filmed, looks oddly familiar.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Sounds good. I wonder where it was filmed, looks oddly familiar.


Shot in Scotland and other parts of UK.


----------



## DST (Feb 7, 2012)

That'll be why then


----------



## dirk d (Feb 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Show me your DOG.
> 
> And btw, "Luke, I am your father..."
> [video=youtube;h6sj89xgnl4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6sj89xgnl4[/video]
> You do not yet realize the power of the Dark Side. Join me, DST... Join me...


NO! thats not true! thats impossible! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! that is my favorite part out of all the star wars!!! lol


----------



## solanero (Feb 7, 2012)

It took me a whole days to figure out that, Duh, Jin knows all that plant manipulation stuff to get main trunks, his point was that it did'nt happen that way. OOHH Sorry bout that.
Please accept these offerings from my humble dirt , for my outspokeness. Yes, i'm high


----------



## lordjin (Feb 7, 2012)

solanero said:


> It took me a whole days to figure out that, Duh, Jin knows all that plant manipulation stuff to get main trunks, his point was that it did'nt happen that way. OOHH Sorry bout that.
> Please accept these offerings from my humble dirt , for my outspokeness. Yes, i'm highView attachment 2045148View attachment 2045149


No, young Solanero... Since my recent war with a friend, I have come back down to earth to rejoin you all. 

I don't know everything... And I actually was trying to get something out of your comment by way of advice. And I think I did... but I can't remember because not surprisingly I, too, am high. Lol. I'll have to see what you wrote more carefully later.

Peace, friend. That bud looks super clean. Great job.



dirk d said:


> NO! thats not true! thats impossible! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! that is my favorite part out of all the star wars!!! lol


Dude, you like all the same shit I like. You were the only one to like and comment on Three's Company as well. Good work.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 8, 2012)

hey jin ....dont worry about it man ... il be fine .... i pretty much know what kinda person i am ...So when we had our little flame war... it didnt really bother me... i heard all these things from my gf and old gfs and my mom at one point...I really am sorry ... i can be a real asshole sometimes ... and my intent wasnt to make u feel bad or guilty ...You know i love a good flame war.... but i dont wanna be that guy .... i always been the peacemaker for the most part...It was wrong for me too criticize your life, job, and passions onyour thread... and i am sorry for that ...I may not like the person you are or how you act sometimes.... but i know your a smart guy ... and i wouldnt mind being in your positon..Photographing hot chicks seems really cool .. and id be thrilled to have such a lovely setup like u do ...But i dont ... me and you are worlds apart... but i still would like to come and see your thread.... its not bad ... and im kinda excited to see what gonna happen with your clones.....I know better .. i shouldnt have forced you into a fight with me.... but its over now and i hope you wont hold it against me.....Your a good grower and you have some good qualities and some bad ones.... dont we all?? ... i wont hold that against you ....I hope you can understand .... and if anything i hope you can grow from this experience ...and realize that it doesnt matter how good or bad our buds come out...Its what inside that really counts....Kinda reminds me of this one time in school when i was younger... Long story short ... i had a friend and we would get into fight all the time for what reason i have no idea ... Im talking fist fights jin! but the next day it was all good and we were freinds again.... So in conclusion here , im sorry for being a dick and saying nasty things...I dont wanna stop you from doing what u wanna do ... if i have any complaints.. ill makesure and pm you ... before i come on your thread like a raving madman and humiliate myself...peace cheezy...ps... your tahoe og is really good...dont get me wrong...


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2012)

Well boy-ze boy, isn't this a mystery. First we have Jin going bananas with a few peeps way back when, then I get corralled (yes - corralled, not lampooned, ) into what I percieved as some sort of Cali - LA - lets poke fun and extract the michael with each other, and then I get accussed of, "Being No Angel", and all of a sudden the cheeze and jin bro-mance (bro-mance I love that, got it from the UK thread - it's probably American though - you think Jins threads crazy, check that out, it's a real ferkin hoot!)is all of a sudden back on with cheeze giving it humble humblings of the humblest sort, meanwhile back at the rach.....phew, this is a saga innit! Where the blinkers has Jin gone, where has Cheeze gone, has Cheeze topped Jin, or perhaps Jin's internet went down, he never saw cheeze's apology so went over and capped his ass in a rage (that's the sort of things you guys do is it not, cap each others bottoms?)
Anyway, I hope non of the above is what's going down and that Jin returns safely to his Cuckoo nest on RIU! (And brings Cheeze along, just for a giggle).
Come back Jin, Wij hou van jou! lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 8, 2012)

i hope jins okay man ...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm more worried bout his plants ........


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 9, 2012)

48+ hours and no posts from Jin? WTF over?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 9, 2012)

i bet he's just playing the suspense card..... (it says he logged on this morning.)


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

ummmmmm 420..........

toke time i think, morning all!


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 9, 2012)

Missed me by an hour... here is the sub-par pheno of my G13xHaze strains.......(it is nowhere near as solid as the other and has lemon scent/taste where the other is much more of a fruity/skunk mix)


----------



## AKDOGG (Feb 9, 2012)

I can't find a straight answer about these Larry OG,Tahoe OG and SFV OG and Private Reserve OG. Are they indica or sativa dominate?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 9, 2012)

i bet hes flowering, just wants to stir a bucket full


----------



## backwood grower (Feb 9, 2012)

AKDOGG said:


> I can't find a straight answer about these Larry OG,Tahoe OG and SFV OG and Private Reserve OG. Are they indica or sativa dominate?


All true OGs are indica dominant, and if they are not....then they are NOT true OG, most people these days have no clue what a real OG is anyway so at this point it really dont matter, but trust me when I say that when you get a true OG you will know it and you will never be fooled again, the OG 18 from Reserve is a cross off an original OG, Tahoe is usually pretty pure, larrys are heavy crosses and of the 15 ish different Larry OGs i have had only one had any real OG flavor or high, as for SFV im not sure.


----------



## AKDOGG (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks backwood for the infos. My first grow I had a OG Purps and it was about 2 feet tall and 2 feet wide and the smoke was real strong but the plant size was too small plus it was an outdoor grow the plant should be really big but it I kinda failed didn't know what I was doing and last year I grew 2 fire og and the plant was really lanky and the yield wasn't good the plants were like 5 feet tall and not that wide so this year I want to do some more OG but not sure which one to go with I want to do Larry OG, Tahoe OG and the Reserve OG and I'm afraid it's gonna be like Fire OG but a member here did the Larry OG and said there were about 6 to 8 feet tall and the average yield he got was like 3lbs per plant and that's why I want to do it this year but I want to make sure it's Indica dominate. Why I want to do a hybrid is because the real OG is pure Indica and it's hard to grow I want like at least 6 foot plants.


----------



## 323cheezy (Feb 9, 2012)

Very true..... true ogs are indica more than sativa.....In fact u walk into any club and 99 percent of the real og willl be on the indica board...

fire og is the one that is more sativa based.... fire og is a more pure og flavor ... like they bred out the kushy earthy flavor....
I would say tahoe is really similar too larry... just more og earthy pine funk compared to larrys lemony desil ....

the purple ogs will be very indica dom and stay short.. ive grwon out 2 purp og crosses... killer dank....
And the Pr's (Private reserves) are orgnkids s1's.....almost as good as te origionals.


----------



## AKDOGG (Feb 9, 2012)

I might do all three or just the Private reserves and Tahoe OG or PR and Larry's OG since Tahoe and Larrys are pretty similar to each other. But I would still want for infos if anyone here have grown these strains outdoor or indoor.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

Mary Jane, You've Come a Long Way Baby 





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/jorge-cervantes/mary-jane-youve-come-a-lo_b_1268995.html?ref=marijuanahttp://www.huffingtonpost.com/jorge-cervantes/mary-jane-youve-come-a-lo_b_1268995.html?ref=marijuana


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i bet he's just playing the suspense card..... (it says he logged on this morning.)


I did log in yesterday! And today!

I came down with a 24 hour bug, but I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I did log in yesterday! And today!
> 
> I came down with a 24 hour bug, but I'm feeling much better now.


Well, then there is no excuse for not putting up an update!! Where are the pics!?

11 Days of 12/12. The Fun is just beginning! 1st attempt @ ScRog.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Well, then there is no excuse for not putting up an update!! Where are the pics!?
> 
> 11 Days of 12/12. The Fun is just beginning! 1st attempt @ ScRog.
> View attachment 2051077









Damn, not bad.

Update tonight. I'll try to make it a good one since I missed a couple of days due to illness.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i bet hes flowering, just wants to stir a bucket full


Not yet, mate. I'll switch to 12/12 HPS tomorrow.

I was so busy getting high all this time, I didn't notice my plants were coming down with a bad case of brown root algae! WHAT? Root algae? ME? NO WAY! LOL! I haven't fucked up my roots this bad in years. A really nostalgic fuckup to be sure. I forgot for a moment what even the tiniest light leak means with a 1000 watter in a tiny metal box. Oops.

Anyways, that's why Larry was slow and small and Tahoe was deficient! Root algae! LOL!

So there I was all sick and high and measuring 29% h202. Burned the fuck out of my pinky. It turned all white and hurt like hell.

The white roots are coming back strong and the plants are still spreading across the screen (though they're not the healthiest I've vegged). I'm running the food grade h202 in the res now and will continue to do so until flower. I'll run a mini-Final Phase flush this weekend prior to changing the water. Hopefully this should help get things in order before flower production begins.

I'll post pix later when I get home from the office.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;ye4jzSLX0mI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye4jzSLX0mI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]

Actual footage of a living Woolly Mammoth shot in Siberia! Could be a bear with a huge dead fish dangling out of its mouth.

Then again, it could be something else...


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 10, 2012)

elephant.... thats what i rekon lol, not near big enough for a mammoth surely! 

good to hear it wasnt the bird flu mate 

awaiting your update ma lord, her'e my girl, nearly clone time, 
yesterday......

 

this was day 28 veg


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

Suffering a little, but still growing as you can see.





Look at the weak Larry side. I'm gonna keep training it in early flower. It's all I can think of at this point. 

I swear it wasn't slime. I don't get slime. 





Attention all hydro growers! NEVER USE HYGROZYME!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;V2aTPUsCAaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2aTPUsCAaQ[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 10, 2012)

****snuffie!!!!!*****


----------



## Mohican (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi LJ - I am happy to announce the birth of a little African baby!



Cigars for all! Green ones! 

I have it in a temporary 5 gallon home till the tote is finished. Seems like a watering ring on top of the hydroton would lead to algae. Is that why you use sprinklers from underneath?

Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> elephant.... thats what i rekon lol, not near big enough for a mammoth surely!
> 
> good to hear it wasnt the bird flu mate
> 
> ...


No, I'm fine... thanks. Nothing a little bowl or ten can't fix. 

I love how she's spreading her wings. So you gonna clone that thing, huh? Please teach me how to clone in my own journal. Step by step please.



Mohican said:


> Hi LJ - I am happy to announce the birth of a little African baby!
> 
> View attachment 2051388
> 
> ...








Why you dirty dog, that looks like Cannabis!

Yeah, I don't dig watering rings for that exact reason. I have also become an outspoken supporter of covering your net pot with a styrafoam plate. I have also become an outspoken supporter of treating your res with horticultural grade h202. Keep light away! Damn, I should listen to my own advice sometimes...



mellokitty said:


> ****snuffie!!!!!*****


I'm trying to touch upon every aspect of who I am in my journals. Sesame Street and Snuffie definitely have a place here.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 10, 2012)

Says your "sound of density" video is private? 

You and me can hope that Larry turns out like TOP pheno from g13xhaze of mine! It looked pretty sad compared to sub-par pheno in veg, but became overwhelming in bud cycle! The softball bat sized colas were intense to say the least! Sub-par produced 18+" colas as well, so cant' complain, but nowhere near as thick/wide/dense! 

ps. How the fuck do I make my pics full size? I know I have read this more than once, but am stoned when doing so, and by the time I go to post I can't remember!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Says your "sound of density" video is private?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woops! Let me change it. Thanks!

Edit:
There, it should be viewable now.

Yup, I'm hoping she's saving herself for the flower as well. We shall see.

You have to upload your pix to an image hosting site and copy paste the image code into the text editor.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> i hope jins okay man ...


I'm fine. Thanks. Nothing a little PO Tahoe OGK can't fix.

Edit:
Appreciate your comment, too... Don't think I didn't read that. What did I say when you were sitting on my sofa? Did I or did I not say that I love you?


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;V2aTPUsCAaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2aTPUsCAaQ[/video]


Now that is some funny shit!

I am sure I can do that with my g13xhaze TOP pheno after last batch as well! I added some Big Bud for 1.5-2 weeks and Overdrive for a couple as well and they made a world of a difference to say the least!(was using GH nutes at that time)


----------



## lordjin (Feb 10, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Now that is some funny shit!
> 
> I am sure I can do that with my g13xhaze TOP pheno after last batch as well! I added some Big Bud for 1.5-2 weeks and Overdrive for a couple as well and they made a world of a difference to say the least!(was using GH nutes at that time)


Yeah, I bet lotsa' people here have hard, heavy nugs. And we all have those jars. So post your "sound of density" videos! This could become an event in the Bud Olympics.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 10, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Now that is some funny shit!
> 
> I am sure I can do that with my g13xhaze TOP pheno after last batch as well! I added some Big Bud for 1.5-2 weeks and Overdrive for a couple as well and they made a world of a difference to say the least!(was using GH nutes at that time)


I think you missed my point. I suggest adding some BigBUD and OverDrive to your nute lineup this round! I was BeYond Amazed at the difference after running the same strain for the 3rd time!(I found a place on fleabay selling AN cheap cheap w/ free shipping US/Can orders over $85 and includes free: 40g Bud Blood, 50g CarboLoad, 50g BigBud FYI 

What kind of jar is that? What kind of bottom? I gave the HD cam I bought to my sister so she could film her newborn along the way! Guess it is time to frequent fleabay again to find another steal.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I think you missed my point. I suggest adding some BigBUD and OverDrive to your nute lineup this round! I was BeYond Amazed at the difference after running the same strain for the 3rd time!(I found a place on fleabay selling AN cheap cheap w/ free shipping US/Can orders over $85 and includes free: 40g Bud Blood, 50g CarboLoad, 50g BigBud FYI
> 
> What kind of jar is that? What kind of bottom? I gave the HD cam I bought to my sister so she could film her newborn along the way! Guess it is time to frequent fleabay again to find another steal.


Big Bud you say? I'm going to the grow shop this weekend. I'll see what the guy says. Hopefully the owner will be around.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

In my continued effort to multiply tops and increase yield, here is tonight's tuck job.





The leaves on the Tahoe are definitely a little on the dry, tough side from the algae-choke/salt-buildup/deficiency nastiness, but the pulling and shuffling of the leaves still released that deep, herbal vegetative smell of a lush OG plant. I think she'll be okay after this weekend's flush with AN's clearing agent.





The weaker Larry side is getting the full-on sweep treatment. I'm trying to get as much of the Tahoe over onto this side before cranking up the big orange light.


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2012)

Filling up nicely Jin. Have a good weekend.

Peace,

DST


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 11, 2012)

nice pics jin, always nice and clear  tahoe is doing her justice, but i still love the leaves on larry! shiny as glass... 

if you would like me to post how i do my clones do you mean where i take them from, or my method? or both  ? I think i'll be taking them tomorrow night if things keep growing at this rate, if you see on my thread, the difference in just 2 days, is ridiculous! i just put that net in a couple of days, and already its stretching the bugga! she's spreading like a pornstar and filling my net nicely, soo happy! we will be about 1 week apart flowering


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

DST said:


> Filling up nicely Jin. Have a good weekend.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> DST


I'll have a great weekend, thanks. Wishing you the same, of course. All my days have been really great with this last harvest I've been smoking. It's really marvelous to just be high on my own shit while watching the next batch grow. No 65 US dollars every four days on shop weed, either. And though my shop's OG's are consistently top-notch, my stuff is just a wee bit better. I'm really feeling the benefits of not waiting around this time. Yes, life is good...



flowamasta said:


> nice pics jin, always nice and clear  tahoe is doing her justice, but i still love the leaves on larry! shiny as glass...
> 
> if you would like me to post how i do my clones do you mean where i take them from, or my method? or both  ? I think i'll be taking them tomorrow night if things keep growing at this rate, if you see on my thread, the difference in just 2 days, is ridiculous! i just put that net in a couple of days, and already its stretching the bugga! she's spreading like a pornstar and filling my net nicely, soo happy! we will be about 1 week apart flowering


Thanks, Man. I have high hopes for little Larry as well. I just decided, like just now, I'm gonna let them veg and veg as long as it takes for a 100% packed cage. The way they stretched last time was so manageable that I felt I should have let them pack the screen tighter. It's funny, I'm sort of glad I didn't, though, because the PM that developed would have been worse with a more crowded house. 

I'm fairly certain we won't have those PM issues this time around because I'm gonna keep it clean downstairs with H202. I normally don't run an H202 solution in my res because it's so oxygen rich as it is... but these here clones from this particular place need extra attention to detail. I won't say that I guarantee no PM, but I'm betting things will run cleaner all around this time.

I'll vandalize your thread over the weekend I'm sure.

Yeah... details. Show us deeply documented details of your process and skill. This is one of the most viewed threads. Your antics are entertaining and educational to many a noob reader I'm sure. It's your time to shine. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

I remember getting into arguments with a couple of other users regarding brown roots and h202. I'm betting there's more than a good chance that both of you read this thread, so you probably know who you are. And to both of you I'd like to say I take it back, eat my words, and call myself the Ass-head.





Why? Because not only did this stuff revive my very fucked-up brown roots, I'm getting the real sense that it's beneficial to run a touch of it (even when there isn't a problem) as a preventative measure. It just boosts the performance of any hydro system. Use it... but very sparingly. And keep it away from your skin at all cost. I'm prolly gonna run a touch even after the roots are completely cured. I'm an Ass-head. There. I said it. Satisfied?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning. I did a wake and bake. I think I need to say a little something about this weed before I continue with my current grow. It's the best weed I've ever grown and smoked. Fully cured now and at the peak of its powers. I've smoked great shit by other growers, but I'd put this one on the table right next to the best of them with confidence and ease. The song that best characterizes this weed in my mind:
[video=youtube;uTZ5MCFi4sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTZ5MCFi4sg&amp;feature=related[/video]





It's the type of weed where you look forward to each hit. The draw is heavy and full of sting. On the long exhale of endless white smoke, an earthy lemony essence pierces your lungs, throat, nasal passages, then you cough... then your gums and tongue pulsate as you give birth to a euphoria baby.

I am so fucking high right now! I'm not kidding! It doesn't quit. It gives you a new, fresh sensation every morning. FUCKING ASTOUNDING WEED. I've been smoking weed all my life. This is easily one of the best I've ever had. I wish I could share it with all of you, but alas...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

I found a replacement for Emily. Or she found us, rather. This is Carly. She just approached me about working with us. Playboy model, all natural.


----------



## killerobsession (Feb 11, 2012)

just read this whole thread!! learned some good stuff!! and your models are a good choice!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

Okay, I'm fairly certain we're on the road to recovery. You might notice a bit of discoloration in the Tahoe foliage, but her roots are exploding again, so I'm not really worried as to what the final outcome will be.






The Larry side blows chunks, so it's all about filling it in as much as possible with the more aggressive Tahoe plant. It's getting there.





I was gonna do a Final Phase flush today and switch to flowering, but I've decided to hold off. I have just enough veg nute left for another water change. More vegging. Boring you now, but harvesting more later.





Look at those fancy algae covers I bought!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

*Whitney Houston Dead: Singer Dies At 48*

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/02/11/whitney-houston-dead-sing_n_1270889.html





Cause of death has not been released. All that bullshit with Bobby Brown? Nah, I'd rather remember her like this. When she first came out with this album, who didn't love her? RIP.
[video=youtube;ewxmv2tyeRs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewxmv2tyeRs[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

killerobsession said:


> just read this whole thread!! learned some good stuff!! and your models are a good choice!!


Guess I'm not completely useless after all.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 11, 2012)

So to celebrate the fact that they're regaining their vigor, I squashed them again. 





It's especially important to keep it low and spread out right under the blazing light. The tops at the outer edges can be allowed to grow taller for obvious reasons. I'm really gonna veg them out and fill that cage this time. I don't think I took full advantage last time, but again, a good thing because of the PM. I'll have a sharp eye out this go round. And I have a feeling my preventative h202 measures will keep the PM out of the picture entirely. A clean root zone is key. Final Phase flush and fresh veg nutes tomorrow. One more week.

Again, the weaker Larry side is getting an exaggerated push. Those bendy little sub-branches are sort of a joke moving from one square to the next, but I gotta do what I can.






As the vegging progresses beyond my last scrog, the strategy of it is getting pretty deep.






It may look harsh, but I only do it because I love them.





Note how the tender, developing top needs to be positioned just so to avoid getting squashed by the cage. You really gotta watch those tension points to make sure cage contact is being made on a non-critical part of the branch. This is quite an art form.


----------



## DST (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow, RIP Whitney, she must have abused herself somewhat. Real shame to see someone so young die. Emily, Larry and Tahoe all looking spot on!


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 12, 2012)

ok, here i go, i didnt get pics in order, and i really cant be bothered, but you can get the idea where i take my clones from hopefully!, i took 8 clones all up of the main branches, and most of the little tips that were poking up top got a minor pinch to leave 2 nodes instead of one main, all four corners got fimmed, or i like to call it a 'miss' where i don't make a clean cut under the nodes but instead slice right through the chunky part of the tip growth. looks ugly in the process, but it stunts that branch and will produce maybe 4 - 6 colas instead of one, i was able to do this is, as my corner sections of the plant were my 4 biggest mains, and they can easily be quadrupled in yield, i wouldn't normally be able to fimm 4 tops but my side growth was nearly equal to my top growth, i have a very nice even canopy now, took 8 clones, threw maybe 6, or another 8, and pinched/ fimmed maybe another 8-10 tips..

when i get ready to cut my clones and top my plant i do these following things.
1. soak rockwool cubes in 1ml-litre tap water, have a sterile blade, cup tap water, cloning gel and rooting powder (just for experiment.)
2. squeeze my cubes to rid excess water.
3. poke sterile hole smaller than stem size.
4. time to cut clones....... i cut a 45' angle slice after atleast 4 nodes, then scuff the bottom edges with blade to increase root spots.
5. dip stem and coat it in the gel / powder, i did 6 with gel, and 2 with powder to see which roots faster. i like the gel, it seems easier and cleaner.
6. poke tightly into hole pushing down until i can feel it squish the cube
7. 3 hrs darkness
8. into bottom of the tent where its nice and warm for 1 night.
9. then into propagator with growlush cloning flouro outside of the tent in the nice warm growroom 
if you would like any other photos or would like me to explain any other aspect i am happy to.

pics.....it's really hard to see in these pics where ive cut, but all the mains have been sliced for big clones, 5-6 nodes, will return a huge wreath crown cola each......yummmm

enjoy, this is how i do it..... courtesy of Jin, allowing me to post this on his thread, I hope i help people. the next week she is going to flourish bigtime


*
they may look sad now, but thats just shock. darkness will help them adjust, and then in the tent for a warm environment, will get those root cells tingling away! the ones bent over and look real bad is just visual, trust me, they were simply growing in the direction of the lamp, and they are curved, they will grow upwards again once they adjust to growing new roots. soo far i have had a 100% happy clone rate doing this way*


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 12, 2012)

this is where alot of the main cuts were taken, sorry bout the quality i drew the arrows on my camera


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> this is where alot of the main cuts were taken, sorry bout the quality i drew the arrows on my camera
> 
> View attachment 2053882


Wow, that's cool shit. And it's just gonna get angry and grow harder cuz you cut it. I'm really baked right now and still a little sick, so I'm gonna have to study it a bit more carefully in a minute. 

Thanks for posting that, though.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

A tale of two clearing agents.






Hey, at least AN tells you what the hell you're putting in your res.






GH? "Yeah, it clears your roots... just put it in your res... you'll like it."





I've said it once, I'll say it again. AN makes your cannabis taste and smell like cannabis. GH isn't as precise.

Edit:
Oh, and I skipped the Final Phase application last time and just them ride it out on a low nute concentration for the last week. I have no complaint about the aroma and taste of my last crop, but this one's gonna be even more tweaked out as I will be following the Final Phase regimen at finish.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2012)

How do I post using HTML ported from Dreamweaver?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2012)

*Hi LJ &#8211; More Baby Pictures*
On February 4[SUP]th[/SUP] a seed that traveled around the world was inserted in an acid-washed rockwool cube. It is my first time using rockwool and the info on RIU about germinating seeds is, as usual, amazing and invaluable! Day after day, I watched and sadly saw no change. On day six I checked on the cube of RW expecting the same old nothing and there was my little Malawi baby! She was bent over and the seed leaves were still stuck together. I mounted the light and gave her a good watering and began building my LJT (Lord Jin Tote). I put together a simple 5 gallon bucket system until my tote is done.

Here is the Malawi baby on day 3:


Here is the temporary 5 gallon setup with a tripod light stand:


Now I am assembling the sprinkler ring for around the net pot in the tote:


The sprinklers have a 360 degree pattern:


I can&#8217;t decide if they should be on the inside of the ring, the top of the ring, or on the bottom of the ring. What is your advice?

Thanks!
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2012)

I tried to post this using Dreamweaver and dropping the HTML in here. It did not work. Any mods out there that can help me with this?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *Hi LJ &#8211; More Baby Pictures*
> On February 4[SUP]th[/SUP] a seed that traveled around the world was inserted in an acid-washed rockwool cube. It is my first time using rockwool and the info on RIU about germinating seeds is, as usual, amazing and invaluable! Day after day, I watched and sadly saw no change. On day six I checked on the cube of RW expecting the same old nothing and there was my little Malawi baby! She was bent over and the seed leaves were still stuck together. I mounted the light and gave her a good watering and began building my LJT (Lord Jin Tote). I put together a simple 5 gallon bucket system until my tote is done.
> 
> Here is the Malawi baby on day 3:
> ...


Hey, that's really cool. I'm not sure about the html thing, but maybe someone else knows?

You're going to install those emitters on that ring for use under the tote? If it's designed for one plant, I would install the sprayers upright on the ring spraying inward on the roots that will eventually occupy the center. But since they're 360 degree sprayers, it doesn't really matter where you put them, the roots will get wet. Lol.

And use H202, you'll avoid a lot of potential problems.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2012)

The sprayers did not work! So I drilled some holes and now it squirts out of the ring on to the net pot. Pictures coming


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The sprayers did not work! So I drilled some holes and now it squirts out of the ring on to the net pot. Pictures coming


Yeah, those sprayers are better suited for pvc pipes. Holes work.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 12, 2012)

*DAY 3 &#8211; Finished the Lord Jin Tote (LJT)*

Hi LJ - It was busy day today. I needed to get my seedling in its new home. But first I had to build it!
The sprinklers do not work with the pump I have so I drilled holes at an angle in the new ring and it seems to work great. We will see:


Here is a top view:
 

The finished LJT:


I added a pie pan reflector to my light:


And I even made a Hydroton cover out of a tortilla warmer lid:


Thanks for the inspiration and leadership!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *DAY 3 &#8211; Finished the Lord Jin Tote (LJT)*
> 
> Hi LJ - It was busy day today. I needed to get my seedling in its new home. But first I had to build it!
> The sprinklers do not work with the pump I have so I drilled holes at an angle in the new ring and it seems to work great. We will see:
> ...


I like it. The only thing that bothers me a little are those thick ol' streams of water shooting out of those ring holes. 

You went to all this trouble, why not go all the way and replace that ring with a pvc pipe square? That way you can utilize those sprayer heads you have. The added pressure of the water shooting out into smaller droplets makes a difference.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

Surprise, surprise. They recovered again from their training.






Remember that top I pointed out yesterday? Here's how the recovery is progressing.






Larry. Still weak but actually looking a bit better.

And just a couple of random shots to highlight Tahoe's recovery.











I ran the Final Phase. Lotsa muck and dead root matter came off. I'm now running 30ml of H202 diluted to 3% in the res. How do you like that, nasty micro-organisms? I bet you don't, right? Shit...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

Check out what the fishnet is still catching from the chiller return line.

















Final Phase and H202. So if you ever get this problem, you know what to do. Hey, that rhymes.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll fill the Larry side one way or another.











I wasn't quite satisfied with trunk thickness last time. Let's go for huge this time.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 12, 2012)

This is Tengai. I just found it. It's awesome.

































































Few things go better with weed than these Japanese arcade games from the 90's. Again, the file size was equal to about four of my full res photos.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Well Jin, at least when you finish your run this time you can have a BBQ and re-use those paper plates, very ghetto indeed.

talking of Training.......

[youtube]O-Ds6pVeXj8[/youtube]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 13, 2012)

hey jin!! update on clones, and maybe somethin else  ........ check out this little fly on my 2 outdoor girls! i SWEAR its got a trichome on its foot! check that shit!, i watched it go in and out like it was feasting on it, i got within 3 inches of this fly then i flew off!!

didnt get my propagator tonight, so i make do with my own flouro, and some panda plastic and a drawer.....done. They are all looking promising now, i dont think i added, but i trim my bottom fans off, and the tips of the other bottom leaves, as there is no root system they simply would starve with those large leaves as they are.

so......there you go, they are all starting to perk up already, one seems to be a bit slower, it is the smallest, maybe this makes a difference....another study, another time, enjoy my pics, and my zombified woman, she was soo zonked i sucked that nipple hard!!  oooh yeah


----------



## solanero (Feb 13, 2012)

When you were discussing 'the cure' process. Have you ever had your stuff taste of heavy floral something? I'm sorta noticing that mine does. Its' only been 1.5 weeks since chop down, air dried slowly and now smokes easily but tastes of flowers or perfume. This only being my second grow i was thinking that maybe i need more flush time, possibly aftertaste from nutes?? I don't know, its still really good herb but does'nt have the taste i was looking for. Might that improve over time or is it just a trait of the plant or maybe the way i grow?? Any ideas?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey jin!! update on clones, and maybe somethin else  ........ check out this little fly on my 2 outdoor girls! i SWEAR its got a trichome on its foot! check that shit!, i watched it go in and out like it was feasting on it, i got within 3 inches of this fly then i flew off!!
> 
> didnt get my propagator tonight, so i make do with my own flouro, and some panda plastic and a drawer.....done. They are all looking promising now, i dont think i added, but i trim my bottom fans off, and the tips of the other bottom leaves, as there is no root system they simply would starve with those large leaves as they are.
> 
> ...


Ah, breasts and cannabis. Two of my favorite things in life...

Looks like you're really getting the hang of that Nikon you bought. Excellent image quality. Fly looks great, clones look great, tits look great.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

solanero said:


> When you were discussing 'the cure' process. Have you ever had your stuff taste of heavy floral something? I'm sorta noticing that mine does. Its' only been 1.5 weeks since chop down, air dried slowly and now smokes easily but tastes of flowers or perfume. This only being my second grow i was thinking that maybe i need more flush time, possibly aftertaste from nutes?? I don't know, its still really good herb but does'nt have the taste i was looking for. Might that improve over time or is it just a trait of the plant or maybe the way i grow?? Any ideas?


Give it time. The aroma and taste should improve with a bit more of a cure. But don't be surprised if it never quite smells or tastes the way you want it to.

I had that same problem when I used to use GH nutes. Towards the end of flower, I would always bomb with carbs and sugar. The sweetness of the Liquid Koolbloom additive definitely added a sweet characteristic that shouldn't have been there. That's what I call the GH thumbprint, as my bud would always have that smell regardless of strain. Granted, I overdid the bloom additives, but still... I would rather use a nute that's gonna finish clean and leave nothing but the smell and taste of the strain you're growing.

Curing can help things, but if your bud smells and tastes sweet, that's just the way it is I'm afraid.

Lots of people grow bud, but finishing with just the right smell and taste is a fine art imo.

With soil growers, I can only imagine a prolonged flush cycle would be required to really purge the medium as it finishes.

With hydro growers, it's not about a complete flush, but a gradual reduction of nutrient salts towards the end.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Local Latina model, Jen, wants to shoot with us. Funny how these models who 'don't pose nude' submit to us, huh?





























I'm not quite sure about her, but I am quite sure of that 100% natural Latina body.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Mnnn nice looking girl, the first set of pics though, wtf is going on with the border, looks like a sale poster at a Euro/Dollar/GBP store (just covering my international bases)


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Mnnn nice looking girl, the first set of pics though, wtf is going on with the border, looks like a sale poster at a Euro/Dollar/GBP store (just covering my international bases)


Some cheesy-ass graphics that's for sure. A shame, too, because the actual photography isn't bad.

I took a closer look at her stuff and find this girl more interesting. She's actually a three way cross of Mexican, German, and Indian. She has the ability to look quite different from shoot to shoot.

She's cute here.






Totally pornstar here.












Fabulous Vogue model here.






And yet check out how she looks here.





Sometimes it's the not so obviously pretty models that make the most interesting subjects. Elle Macpherson once said that about herself in comparison to the other Sports Illustrated supermodels. Elle was always one of my favorites, so whenever I come across a model like Jennifer, her words ring true in my mind. And obviously pretty or not, Jen's body is pretty flawless.





This random cell phone pic shows that Jennifer is clearly a beautiful girl, but why would she message me if she doesn't pose nude? Weird...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

My cold came raging back, so I stayed home today. Alka-seltzer cold medicine is nasty.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2012)

Take Zicam zinc - it will knock that cold out!



> I like it. The only thing that bothers me a little are those thick ol' streams of water shooting out of those ring holes.
> 
> You went to all this trouble, why not go all the way and replace that ring with a pvc pipe square? That way you can utilize those sprayer heads you have. The added pressure of the water shooting out into smaller droplets makes a difference.


I will definitely make the change to a bigger pump and sprinklers. For now I am going to try it with the whimpy pump and dribble ring


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Take Zicam zinc - it will knock that cold out!
> 
> 
> 
> I will definitely make the change to a bigger pump and sprinklers. For now I am going to try it with the whimpy pump and dribble ring


Okay, but be careful not to over-water your cube. It happens all the time with dribble rings.

Edit:
I'm drinking Naked OJ and taking OG Kush-cam.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

DST said:


> Well Jin, at least when you finish your run this time you can have a BBQ and re-use those paper plates, very ghetto indeed.
> 
> talking of Training.......
> 
> [youtube]O-Ds6pVeXj8[/youtube]


Hey, that's one of my favorite jams.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2012)

LJ - What is your timing on the following?:
- Lights (Vegging)
- Bubblers
- Sprayers
Thanks,
Mo

P.S. - Try zinc - it is like H2O2 for humans!

Edit - The roots are coming out of the bottom of the cube and the "Dribble Ring" is actually squirting a good stream of water at the side of the net pot from below. How long does it usually take for you to see roots come out of the Hydroton? Have you ever grown from seed?

Edit 2 - What kind of timers do you use?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Local Latina model, Jen, wants to shoot with us. Funny how these models who 'don't pose nude' submit to us, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that she's deliceous. thats what i'm sure about!

thanx for they feedback, clones are looking great, in the pic i for got to mention, the 2 powder clones are the 2 bottom left, the rest i done with root gel. The 2 looking the best are just the biggest and they seem to have a better initial life support than the smaller clones, smaller clones seem to root faster though. 
That Nikon takes pics by itself man, i swear i haven't got a bad pic on it anymore, it actually blinks green if it can focus 100% then you click  that simple, i can take macro shots from as close as 3cm to 3 metres away, and it will still focus entirely! bloody amazing camera, except on 16mp pics are bout 8mb before compression.

nice pics man! i just keep fallin in love with these babes you keep postin! love ya work maaaaaaaaaate!!!


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 13, 2012)

Cool shit man love the pics of the ladies! You sir are no homo! Anyways funny that you cloned with powder and gel, I did the same about 8 days ago.. no roots on anything yet!


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2012)

Interesting what you were saying about the model, mymind briefly skipped over a similar thought in the original set of pics but didn't formulate it to that leve. But she has a sort of boyish look sometime, but then some pics like smoking hot features....



lordjin said:


> My cold came raging back, so I stayed home today. Alka-seltzer cold medicine is nasty.


Well after getting on the right track after my operation the other week I went out for the first time in 3 weeks and got bammed up with the fukkin cold/flu virus as well. Felt like a smack head on a bad comedown for the last 3 days. DOG and Erl bongs to the face help knock me out, and I have been taking the odd crappy tablet....

Hope we both get better soon, positive anti cold vibes coming your way!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm finally at the point where I can stop burping. Done! But how long will it last me? I still have a shit load of medium grade.





The fully cured characteristic OG smell is just now finally making its appearance. That's almost a full two months of curing, boys and girls. So if you're growing OG, you gotta wait at least a month and a half for the smell to smell like what it's supposed to smell like. If you smoke all your shit in less than two months, you don't know what it's really supposed to be like.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm finally at the point where I can stop burping. Done! But how long will it last me? I still have a shit load of medium grade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you use "the old hippy trick" mentioned in this thread which also includes a scientific explanation of how and why it really works. I wont save you the reading, and it's not all on page 1, so read about the first 20 pages in.... but in essence you can make 1 week in jars taste like a full month if done right. 

It would be very easy to do on your set up Jin. Just turn off the air pumps & lights for about 3 days after its done and "drown those bitches" Cure time cut in 1/4......

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html

^^^^Click Here ^^^^


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - What is your timing on the following?:
> - Lights (Vegging)
> - Bubblers
> - Sprayers
> ...


Well you sure are keeping me on my toes, aren't you? I go 18/6 on veg. Bubblers always on. Sprayers I play around with depending on how the strain behaves -- currently running 15 on 15 off in the light, 15 on 45 off in the dark.

Dribble ring should be fine. Just make sure you have it timed and not constant. I usually see roots anywhere between 4-6 days from planting.

I use the regular 15 on 15 off timer for my sprayers and ac. The lights are hooked into their own heavy duty outdoor timer.



flowamasta said:


> I'm sure that she's deliceous. thats what i'm sure about!
> 
> thanx for they feedback, clones are looking great, in the pic i for got to mention, the 2 powder clones are the 2 bottom left, the rest i done with root gel. The 2 looking the best are just the biggest and they seem to have a better initial life support than the smaller clones, smaller clones seem to root faster though.
> That Nikon takes pics by itself man, i swear i haven't got a bad pic on it anymore, it actually blinks green if it can focus 100% then you click  that simple, i can take macro shots from as close as 3cm to 3 metres away, and it will still focus entirely! bloody amazing camera, except on 16mp pics are bout 8mb before compression.
> ...


Cheers, mate. Keep it coming. I'm sure lotsa folks are here to see your stuff as much as mine now.



DST said:


> Interesting what you were saying about the model, mymind briefly skipped over a similar thought in the original set of pics but didn't formulate it to that leve. But she has a sort of boyish look sometime, but then some pics like smoking hot features....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive cold vibes. I feel really fucked up right now in all honesty. Smoked much weed, high as fuck, sick as fuck... not really sure where I am or what I'm doing right now.

Yeah, you devil. "Boyish" is exactly how I would describe her look. That's how Elle Macpherson was often described. I think it's a huge turn-on.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Unless you use "the old hippy trick" mentioned in this thread which also includes a scientific explanation of how and why it really works. I wont save you the reading, and it's not all on page 1, so read about the first 20 pages in.... but in essence you can make 1 week in jars taste like a full month if done right.
> 
> It would be very easy to do on your set up Jin. Just turn off the air pumps & lights for about 3 days after its done and "drown those bitches" Cure time cut in 1/4......
> 
> ...


What is this witchcraft you speak of? I'll read it.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 13, 2012)

LJ - Get off your toes - hehe
What brand/model of timers do you use? 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - Get off your toes - hehe
> What brand/model of timers do you use?
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hydrofarm makes a full line of digital and analog timers. That's what I use for the ac and sprayer pump. The lights are controlled by a heavy duty digital unit manufactured by Intermatic.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 13, 2012)

what kind of fans u running jin?? cant remember if ive read it or asked??? sorry bout that! 

only curious cause you talked bout PM in your last grow...this happens with poor circulation? i may do a little reading on this, ive never met anyone down here that has had PM, good to know information, cheers in advance


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

hope everything is good Jin... just found spider mites going to go buy some lady bugs or praying mantis not sure yet...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

Center mass. No problem here.






Tahoe side. No problem here.






Larry side. Urrrgh. Still working on it.






All in all, pleased with the bounce back. I gotta flower soon.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> hope everything is good Jin... just found spider mites going to go buy some lady bugs or praying mantis not sure yet...


Praying Mantis! Praying Mantis!



flowamasta said:


> what kind of fans u running jin?? cant remember if ive read it or asked??? sorry bout that!
> 
> only curious cause you talked bout PM in your last grow...this happens with poor circulation? i may do a little reading on this, ive never met anyone down here that has had PM, good to know information, cheers in advance


I've heard a lot of talk about the possible causes of powdery mildew. I recently saw a video of a veteran grower admitting that he himself is not absolutely certain as to what the direct cause might be in every case. Strain? Environment? Both? Probably both...He was pondering this question deeply as he smoked a huge bowl... hilarious.

In my case it isn't lack of air circulation. If anything, I have too much air movement.

Here we have the computer fan mounted on the light hood. It sucks the surrounding air and blows it over the bulb, assisting the main blower fan.






The suction circuit connects from the computer fan to the main suction fan via 4" ducting.






The circuit ends through the carbon filter I have mounted externally.





My humidity is low, too, so it wasn't that. Then why did I get PM? Some strains are more prone to contracting it (OGK for example). And it's my belief that it comes from a root zone not being 100% clear of micro-organisms.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

im thinking about but each egg casing has 100 babies!!! I only have 2 plants and only one leaf was affected so i snipped it off there was only one little bugger on it i killed it and removed it the others look fine sprayed some neem/soap on them there 3 weeks in flowering I didn't see any damage so im kinda in a limbo...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 13, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> im thinking about but each egg casing has 100 babies!!! I only have 2 plants and only one leaf was affected so i snipped it off there was only one little bugger on it i killed it and removed it the others look fine sprayed some neem/soap on them there 3 weeks in flowering I didn't see any damage so im kinda in a limbo...


Hm. I've never had bugs before, so I can only wish you luck without any practical advice. But Serenade does everything Neem does... and it's not oil. Hopefully I won't get PM so I can let you have my practically full bottle.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 13, 2012)

i used doktor doom last time and got rid of them... i have to look at Serenade a trip to the store is required tomorrow... How you feeling you should drink some Thera-flu should be nice with these nasty winds..


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What is this witchcraft you speak of? I'll read it.


"Old Hippie Trick" Drown your plants once their done. This deprives them of oxygen (intentionally), do it long enough and the plant will produce alcohol... Then you cut down, the plant actually starts curing before you even chop it. Then continues to cure while you dry it. And the alcohol created during the drowning helps greatly speed the fermentation process breaking down the starches and sugars in the plant, leaving you with your cured bud. Supposedly 1 week in the jars if you do the drowning and they taste like they have been in the jars for a month. So prob 10-14 days would taste like your month and a half cure. There are a SHIT LOAD of people in that thread who use it and post up saying it really does work.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Praying Mantis! Praying Mantis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry jin! thanx for trying to answer me, i should of clarified a little better, what fans are blowing the plants?? i see you got one for the bulb attatched to you light hood, and thats venting out through the carbon filter, but what is moving the air around the plants? from the information i have read the plants should always be fluttering in a breeze except for when they are very young

sorry man, not in any way pickin, just tryin to picture what you got goin on. 

cheers again in advance  nice fans on that tahoe mate ! looking forward to see those babies flower!


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 13, 2012)

JoJo- If they are late in flowering Mighty Wash works great! I have used it and they are dead the next day. You could wash every leaf with palmolive dish soap in water. Only a few drops of soap will do the job. Its more time but cheaper so you pick.

Jin! Looking awesome man. I went by Progressive Options and picked me up a few clones. One of them is the Tahoe OG woot! I can't wait to see results in a few weeks. I will post up a picture tomorrow when the lights go on. I had to run in the room and throw them in the cloner for the night ha.


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2012)

From my understanding PM is a disease that once it get in the plant is is just purely a fight to get it to stay away (nothing completely rids it from your plant). The people putting out OG cuts probably have had PM on their plants and this disease is passed through to the clones, so it is just waiting to rear it's ugly head....


lordjin said:


> Praying Mantis! Praying Mantis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 14, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> JoJo- If they are late in flowering Mighty Wash works great! I have used it and they are dead the next day. You could wash every leaf with palmolive dish soap in water. Only a few drops of soap will do the job. Its more time but cheaper so you pick.
> 
> Jin! Looking awesome man. I went by Progressive Options and picked me up a few clones. One of them is the Tahoe OG woot! I can't wait to see results in a few weeks. I will post up a picture tomorrow when the lights go on. I had to run in the room and throw them in the cloner for the night ha.


NICE! I just got one from them on Saturday too! Was yours skimpy as hell too? Lol

Cant wait to run this strain! Jin's finished nugs look sooooooo kill


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 14, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> NICE! I just got one from them on Saturday too! Was yours skimpy as hell too? Lol
> 
> Cant wait to run this strain! Jin's finished nugs look sooooooo kill


Skimpy? Mine were pretty good sized I would say about 1/4 inch thick 2 inches tall. Tahoe OGs are known to be lanky and hard to control so scrog like Jin is probably the best way grow this strain. I have grown Cali Connect Tahoe OG they were awesome but hard for a beginner. This one is an Original Clone so I am excited to see the difference when I finish it. Thanks to Jin I have found the Tahoe OG I was looking for. Well lets say that when I harvest ha. Jin's finished nugs are the reason why I went by the place heh. They should be paying Jin for advertising lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

The aerial of the Tahoe side. A sight to behold. Try to count the tops.






Center mass. Keeping it low right underneath the light.






Weak Larry side.






Gridlock.






Northeast corner near Tri-meter getting hairy.






A sick day at home means another painting. Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

DST said:


> From my understanding PM is a disease that once it get in the plant is is just purely a fight to get it to stay away (nothing completely rids it from your plant). The people putting out OG cuts probably have had PM on their plants and this disease is passed through to the clones, so it is just waiting to rear it's ugly head....


That's probably true. But let's see how the sterile root zone plays out.

I'm making my Serilite tote live up to its name this time.


----------



## Formula1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats up everybody? I wanna say keep up the good work on them PO cuts and can't wait to the them in bloom. How long are you going to veg Lordjin? . I'm also growing PO's Larry OG, XXX, and Chem D. I picked them up back in Dec '11. Hope mine start looking as good as yours. I'll post up some pics another time.

I see people talking about fighting PM. I also got some PM on my CC Black Waters that are currently flowering in the first week or two. I tried something different because I didn't want to spray my whole closest down etc... Most of these anti-PM and of course the bug killer products are not good to be spraying in your living quarters. I caught the PM early and it was only on a leaf or two and the spots were small. So I tried something different by using *Serenade 
*at full strength on a q-tip and applying it to the PM and rubbing it into the leaf surface. I crossed my fingers and kept checking them daily as much as I possible day & night ( using green light) without going crazy and all I can say is so far so good. No new spots weeks later. I treated my PO cuts with eagle 20 for PM and Bayer bug & insect killer for R.A.'s. . I'll never bring cuts in my grow room from anybody even friends without treating them. 

I lost my ass on a bigger grower and had to shut it down because of R.A.'s. I only use the eagle 20 two times, once clones root and in early veg. After that I use Serenade every week by dunking them and letting them soak for a minute. 

Well peace out for now. Time to sit back and enjoy the grow.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 14, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Skimpy? Mine were pretty good sized I would say about 1/4 inch thick 2 inches tall. Tahoe OGs are known to be lanky and hard to control so scrog like Jin is probably the best way grow this strain. I have grown Cali Connect Tahoe OG they were awesome but hard for a beginner. This one is an Original Clone so I am excited to see the difference when I finish it. Thanks to Jin I have found the Tahoe OG I was looking for. Well lets say that when I harvest ha. Jin's finished nugs are the reason why I went by the place heh. They should be paying Jin for advertising lol.


FOR REAL!!! Big thanks out to Lordjin; that's the only reason I knew where to get the Ho  His finished Nugs are fucking INSANE looking... I want em!!! I'm gunning for you Jin, in a friendly competition sort of way of course LOL Of course it will take me like 6 months or more before I have any Tahoe to smoke and or compare unfortunately since I have to mom out this super freaking skimpy clone from PO, then take my own cuts off her, root, veg and bloom those ladies it's going to be a long road for the Tahoe. Jin's Tahoe clone on pg 1 looks like a hulking beast compared to mine. My stem is literally about as thin as a toothpick and the biggest leaves are 3 fingers and maybe the size of a half dollar or so. So small they didnt even need to be trimmed in the usual cloning manner...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

So I think I made it pretty clear what happened? I got sick, missed a few updates, ran around outside without a jacket, got sick again. But not too sick to miss any more updates, thankfully. Through it all, I didn't slow down one bit in my Tahoe OG consumption. How does it feel? 





Well I'm on the tail end of this cold, and I can say with all honesty that I'm actually GLAD I got sick!





The feeling of this weed interacting with my cold symptons is out of this world awesome! This weed even makes a cold not an entirely negative experience! In fact I've felt and continue to feel PLEASANT sensations that I know wouldn't be there without the cold. How's that for good weed?

Very pleasant and unusual wake and bake. REPEAT! This weed is actually making my waning cold symptoms feel GOOD!

Would I ever want to catch cold on purpose? No. It's interesting, but I'm neurotic, not crazy.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Skimpy? Mine were pretty good sized I would say about 1/4 inch thick 2 inches tall. Tahoe OGs are known to be lanky and hard to control so scrog like Jin is probably the best way grow this strain. I have grown Cali Connect Tahoe OG they were awesome but hard for a beginner. This one is an Original Clone so I am excited to see the difference when I finish it. Thanks to Jin I have found the Tahoe OG I was looking for. Well lets say that when I harvest ha. Jin's finished nugs are the reason why I went by the place heh. They should be paying Jin for advertising lol.


No, no... just their undying devotion would suffice.



Formula1 said:


> Whats up everybody? I wanna say keep up the good work on them PO cuts and can't wait to the them in bloom. How long are you going to veg Lordjin? . I'm also growing PO's Larry OG, XXX, and Chem D. I picked them up back in Dec '11. Hope mine start looking as good as yours. I'll post up some pics another time.
> 
> I see people talking about fighting PM. I also got some PM on my CC Black Waters that are currently flowering in the first week or two. I tried something different because I didn't want to spray my whole closest down etc... Most of these anti-PM and of course the bug killer products are not good to be spraying in your living quarters. I caught the PM early and it was only on a leaf or two and the spots were small. So I tried something different by using *Serenade
> *at full strength on a q-tip and applying it to the PM and rubbing it into the leaf surface. I crossed my fingers and kept checking them daily as much as I possible day & night ( using green light) without going crazy and all I can say is so far so good. No new spots weeks later. I treated my PO cuts with eagle 20 for PM and Bayer bug & insect killer for R.A.'s. . I'll never bring cuts in my grow room from anybody even friends without treating them.
> ...


Lol. Sorry, I didn't mean to laugh, but to read of someone obsessing over PM, dipping q-tips in Serenade, scoping around with a green light... I think it's funny that I'm not the only crazy person in the world. Ha ha. Yeah, PM is a bitch. But the bud you get from these cuts is worth the effort. Keep fighting the good PM fight... May the Force be with you.

And yes, by all means post pix of your grow. I especially want to see how your Larry is doing.



AzCannaMan said:


> FOR REAL!!! Big thanks out to Lordjin; that's the only reason I knew where to get the Ho  His finished Nugs are fucking INSANE looking... I want em!!! I'm gunning for you Jin, in a friendly competition sort of way of course LOL Of course it will take me like 6 months or more before I have any Tahoe to smoke and or compare unfortunately since I have to mom out this super freaking skimpy clone from PO, then take my own cuts off her, root, veg and bloom those ladies it's going to be a long road for the Tahoe. Jin's Tahoe clone on pg 1 looks like a hulking beast compared to mine. My stem is literally about as thin as a toothpick and the biggest leaves are 3 fingers and maybe the size of a half dollar or so. So small they didnt even need to be trimmed in the usual cloning manner...


And don't forget that 323cheezy is the only reason you saw me growing the PO genetics.

Yeah! Come gunning for me! That's what I want to see. Local growers doing PO genetics. Now this is what grow forums are all about, right?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

But there is a new haunting meaning to this song. 
[video=youtube;IYzlVDlE72w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYzlVDlE72w&amp;ob=av2n[/video]
Remember how much shit this song got for being so fucking idealistic and corny? I find the sweet innocence of it stirring now.

Dying in her bathtub the night before the Grammys. No one will ever forget that.


----------



## dirk d (Feb 14, 2012)

yo jin, clear your messages man! and looking good by the way. A discussion on PM is well warranted. i have found some remedies but too much to list right now.


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Feb 14, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> im thinking about but each egg casing has 100 babies!!! I only have 2 plants and only one leaf was affected so i snipped it off there was only one little bugger on it i killed it and removed it the others look fine sprayed some neem/soap on them there 3 weeks in flowering I didn't see any damage so im kinda in a limbo...


Praying mantis are good but predatory mites are better they eat all the spider mites then eat eachother when there are no more spidermites.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Praying mantis are good but predatory mites are better they eat all the spider mites then eat eachother when there are no more spidermites.


That just grossed me out a little.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And don't forget that 323cheezy is the only reason you saw me growing the PO genetics.
> 
> Yeah! Come gunning for me! That's what I want to see. Local growers doing PO genetics. Now this is what grow forums are all about, right?



I smell a 3 way Tahoe Grow off between you, inhaleindica and I! Of course we'll have to all meet up and smoke the finished products to compare


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I smell a 3 way Tahoe Grow off between you, inhaleindica and I! Of course we'll have to all meet up and smoke the finished products to compare


I already got finished product... and man, I gotta tell ya, based on how this Tahoe is getting me high, I really look forward to the next.

Y'know how in cooking shows they always have the recipe fully prepared on the side so you can see it finished? That's how I feel with this Tahoe.

Now just tuck, tuck, tuck





Now let's take a quick look at the finished product.





See? Just like a cooking show.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I already got finished product... and man, I gotta tell ya, based on how this Tahoe is getting me high, I really look forward to the next.
> 
> Y'know how in cooking shows they always have the recipe fully prepared on the side so you can see it finished? That's how I feel with this Tahoe.
> 
> ...



Thats hilarious! Do I get a sample since im in the audience?


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 14, 2012)

i think we should have a top count 

lookin real good lord jin! that tahoe is sure lookin like the last one, just as nice man if not better!

top count!!.......lost count after 30! and that's before i topped her!! scary stuff, i dont know whats gonne happen


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 14, 2012)

Are using a 1k watt in a 4x2 tent? Very nice job on all your grows, wish you lived close by. Big rep++


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

This is just about as much of the Tahoe side as I can get into one frame. 

Center mass.






Don't laugh.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Thats hilarious! Do I get a sample since im in the audience?


Look under your seat, audience member. That's right! You get a car! You get a car! You get car! Everybody gets a car!



flowamasta said:


> i think we should have a top count
> 
> lookin real good lord jin! that tahoe is sure lookin like the last one, just as nice man if not better!
> 
> ...


Thanks, buddy. When you gonna flower that beast? I'm starting mine this weekend for sure. The screen is already more than 80% full.



OldLuck said:


> Are using a 1k watt in a 4x2 tent? Very nice job on all your grows, wish you lived close by. Big rep++


Thank you. Yes, 1000w in 4x2... only my tent is made of metal and has a locking door.

If you ever visited Cali, I could say to you, "You're not in Kansas anymore."


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL, I get that a lot when I go out there. Cali love them sum wizard of oz, lol. How do you keep your metal tent cool? Are you using a cool tube? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## frotastic (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow Jin, I haven't looked at your plants in a while, and they're huge! 43 days veg, you are a madman, I can't wait to see what crazy yield you'll get. Also interesting to see that the larry never caught up to the tahoe...

I was wondering, if it wasn't too much trouble...at some point before you go to flower can you take a side-on full view pic of your plants? Would they even fit in one frame? I'm curious to see how much the growth is poking above the screen, branching and such...the tahoe must look like a bonzai with all that growth on the screen

I harvested my tahoe, it has about a week cure now and it's already delicious...it definitely looks like the top shelf og from the clubs, PO is so awesome. Can't wait to see the flowers from the larry-


----------



## colonuggs (Feb 14, 2012)

larrry larry larry


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking like a monster there jin!!! Damn that's some training!

Colo very nice Larry there bro!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> LOL, I get that a lot when I go out there. Cali love them sum wizard of oz, lol. How do you keep your metal tent cool? Are you using a cool tube? Sorry for all the questions.


Light hood...





Gets sucked through 4" ducting...





And blows out the carbon muffler. Mounted ac does the rest. None of this would work without all these things. Without them it's just an oven.








frotastic said:


> Wow Jin, I haven't looked at your plants in a while, and they're huge! 43 days veg, you are a madman, I can't wait to see what crazy yield you'll get. Also interesting to see that the larry never caught up to the tahoe...
> 
> I was wondering, if it wasn't too much trouble...at some point before you go to flower can you take a side-on full view pic of your plants? Would they even fit in one frame? I'm curious to see how much the growth is poking above the screen, branching and such...the tahoe must look like a bonzai with all that growth on the screen
> 
> I harvested my tahoe, it has about a week cure now and it's already delicious...it definitely looks like the top shelf og from the clubs, PO is so awesome. Can't wait to see the flowers from the larry-


Here are the shots you requested. Yeah, PO has legit OG. I can attest to that.





Look! Storage Totes! They're not just for storing socks and underwear anymore! I really think it's funny when flaming trolls make fun of my 'rubbermaid.' I mean, really, what the fuck else am I supposed to use? And it's a Sterilite.





As you can see, overall, Larry isn't really a much smaller plant.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking like a monster there jin!!! Damn that's some training!


I have been hitting the gym!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 14, 2012)

Before I get into any explanatory notes, have a look at this lush bitch.






The main focus now is keeping center mass as low as possible by sweeping Tahoe to the right. This will help fill the weaker Larry side as well.





The weaker Larry side is filling in.






This is the head of one of Tahoe's numerous 'second main branches.' This one has been vital in helping to fill Larry's side. It just leaves a trail of tops wherever it goes. Awesome.






And a gratuitous closeup of Tahoe's true main head. Can you guess which one it is?





I'm really thinking about starting hps 12/12... like really soon.

Edit:
I know there's talk about 1000w being overkill. Come on, look at this shit. What some call overkill, I call indestructible plant vigor. The trick is matching what's going on downstairs to the lights upstairs. If your root environment can only support a certain level of growth, the intensity of the light will just make it hit its ceiling faster (rootbound)... and there's your overkill. Take the possibility of getting rootbound out of the equation, make all the required elements immediately available for root uptake, overkill replaced by balance. It took me many, many grows to finally figure this out and dial it in properly.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn I can't wait to see these flower.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Before I get into any explanatory notes, have a look at this lush bitch.
> 
> 
> The main focus now is keeping center mass as low as possible by sweeping Tahoe to the right. This will help fill the weaker Larry side as well.
> ...


looks like we'll be budding together maaaaaate!! i'll be flippin friday or saturday, i got 3 nodes on my new tips already, everythings pointing straight up, i'll post pics tonight when i got my 2nd net in, got double headers everywhere!!...... it's a race!!! its on boy!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> looks like we'll be budding together maaaaaate!! i'll be flippin friday or saturday, i got 3 nodes on my new tips already, everythings pointing straight up, i'll post pics tonight when i got my 2nd net in, got double headers everywhere!!...... it's a race!!! its on boy!!


Ah, a friendly contest between gentlemen it is then. Excellent. Just what I was hoping for.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn I can't wait to see these flower.


Soon, friend... Soon.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

I am really hoping that Larry grows big fat donkeys and takes over the Tahoe in flower....will be interesting to see.

Hey Jin, funny one, just found out Lee Scratch Perry is playing tonight in town with the Mad Professor so may be venture down, we shall see (he's as mad as a fukking brush in concert!)


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> I am really hoping that Larry grows big fat donkeys and takes over the Tahoe in flower....will be interesting to see.
> 
> Hey Jin, funny one, just found out Lee Scratch Perry is playing tonight in town with the Mad Professor so may be venture down, we shall see (he's as mad as a fukking brush in concert!)


It amazes me that the old coot is still alive never mind performing... how does he do it? He and Keith Richards must be something other than human... But I'm sure Perry has stopped sniffing glue and shocking himself.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

totally agree, last time I saw him he came on with a microphone that looked heavier than him, lol, the usual big feathered headpiece on and this hilariously huge mic with all sorts of things hanging off it. Give him his due it was still a cracking show, even my wife thought it was cool. He just sort of mumbles away at some points so every song has his own take depending I guess on what mumbles his brain is emmiting that particular night.

EDIT: May be he does it due to the copious quantities of herb he is smoking.....


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

DST said:


> totally agree, last time I saw him he came on with a microphone that looked heavier than him, lol, the usual big feathered headpiece on and this hilariously huge mic with all sorts of things hanging off it. Give him his due it was still a cracking show, even my wife thought it was cool. He just sort of mumbles away at some points so every song has his own take depending I guess on what mumbles his brain is emmiting that particular night.
> 
> EDIT: May be he does it due to the copious quantities of herb he is smoking.....


My ultimate reggae show would be him and Burning Spear back to back. Can you imagine the hours of incoherent chanting and wailing?

Edit:
I can't believe I waited until now to post one of my favorite Burning Spear clips from one of my favorite reggae films, Sunsplash 79.

The problem with the road is that it's just so damned Foggy.
[video=youtube;IZJzHUKQ--0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZJzHUKQ--0&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;p8rd1UmiGTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8rd1UmiGTs&amp;feature=related[/video]

And rare footage of a young Spear in 79 playing with a soccer ball while smoking weed and talking about... well, you tell me.
[video=youtube;EYFEkAMSn-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYFEkAMSn-A&amp;feature=related[/video]

And even rarer footage from the same movie of three random and hilarious Rastamen singing the praises of... what else? Rasta.
[video=youtube;wFvB3rT402E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFvB3rT402E[/video]

Oh, and I fucking love this. From the same Sunsplash 79 movie.
[video=youtube;bJ-ueQUIH3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ-ueQUIH3s&amp;feature=related[/video]
What's interesting about this concert film is that it's one of the few big Jamaican shows where Marley and Tosh appeared as separate solo acts.


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 15, 2012)

lovely pics.... all hail Ganja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Queen of the Universe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## OldLuck (Feb 15, 2012)

how far away do you keep your lights from your plants? very nice setup, looks expensive.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

That secondary main Tahoe head I was using as weak Larry filler was having issues. I'm training this branch to the extreme to get it as far over to the right as possible, so it's been getting some rough treatment. I already lost a tender shoot to overly aggressive training. Not gonna make the same mistake twice.





Note that the tie has perfectly relieved the tender young top from the harsh tension of cage contact.





What's better than scrogging or tying? Scrogging AND tying.


----------



## solanero (Feb 15, 2012)

When you mentioned that 3-bladed issue you had before, now that it is past, would you say that your final buds suffered from that? I'm running into that now. One plant that got the most training seems to have alot of 3 bladers along with SOME 5 blades. Should i continue? 3 weeks in flower now, but i don't want to waste time or space. I love it when cool ppl have more exp. than me and can help save making mistakes. And scrog looks great!


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

My DOG kush grows mostly 3 leaves and seldom has more than 5 leaves on a fan....it's my top and fave strain.


----------



## solanero (Feb 15, 2012)

Really!? Cool, thats' all i need to know. I thought it might be a weak character trait or something. Thanx DST


----------



## frotastic (Feb 15, 2012)

Jin you rule! Those pics were exactly what I was hoping for, and just as expected they are too large to fit both in one frame. It seems like you'll need to flip to 12/12 soon or it'll get way out of control, but I'm sure you are prepared for the OG stretch-


And as for seeing only 3-bladed leaves, it seems like sometimes it's just a genetic trait (neither good nor bad) and doesn't have much to do with the final bud quality (pretty common for clone-only og, my tahoe og looked the same as jin's just smaller)...and after seeing pics of DST's DOG here on rollitup I'm convinced that having mostly 3-bladed leaves is no problem


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Jin you rule! Those pics were exactly what I was hoping for, and just as expected they are too large to fit both in one frame. It seems like you'll need to flip to 12/12 soon or it'll get way out of control, but I'm sure you are prepared for the OG stretch-


Definitely need to start flowering soon. I'm gonna start this Friday. But for now, here's a 10 minute long video of Justin Bieber getting shot.
[video=youtube;OgMdIDwvipM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgMdIDwvipM[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

MISSPHOEBE said:


> lovely pics.... all hail Ganja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Queen of the Universe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


Yes, give thanks and praises to the most high.



OldLuck said:


> how far away do you keep your lights from your plants? very nice setup, looks expensive.


Somewhere around 14-18 inches? I'm not sure exactly where it is now. I usually eyeball it and do the "hot palm" test.


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2012)

Sat in the pub and watched 2 bus loads of football hooligans get knicked tonight, hehe (Man utd and Ajax). The wife took some shots of the buses, I'll see if I can get them off her camera.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 15, 2012)

flower the bitch already!!!! jk


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

Sea of green? Would you settle for lake of green?






Tahoe side. Vegging like wildfire. I got my tucking cut out for me tonight. Damn, got really high... but gotta do it. Later.






Larry side.





Hey, at least it reached all the way to the end, right?





And look how healthy it is.

And here's another look at the strong side again.






And here's a powerful mix of Larry and Tahoe. I have to admit, having two gorgeous strains co-existing like this looks pretty cool.






And here's that Tahoe head I tied.

Last night:





Tonight:





Boing! Look at the trail of tops it leaves behind. Sweet.

I injected with another 20ml of h202. Can PM spontaneously generate in a sterile environment? We'll see...


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 15, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> FOR REAL!!! Big thanks out to Lordjin; that's the only reason I knew where to get the Ho  His finished Nugs are fucking INSANE looking... I want em!!! I'm gunning for you Jin, in a friendly competition sort of way of course LOL Of course it will take me like 6 months or more before I have any Tahoe to smoke and or compare unfortunately since I have to mom out this super freaking skimpy clone from PO, then take my own cuts off her, root, veg and bloom those ladies it's going to be a long road for the Tahoe. Jin's Tahoe clone on pg 1 looks like a hulking beast compared to mine. My stem is literally about as thin as a toothpick and the biggest leaves are 3 fingers and maybe the size of a half dollar or so. So small they didnt even need to be trimmed in the usual cloning manner...



Tahoe OGs are known to grow big quickly. I used to have Cali Connect's Tahoe OG they grew big roots and plant matter faster than anything I have ever grown. Jin's delicious buds convinced me to go and pick me one of these and I am hoping that these are better than the Cali connect version.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

lookin sweet as Jin  ooooooohhhh yeah those fan leaves look like they'd cool a beached whale! nice contrast between the 2 strains, and i'm glad they are both growing at a healthy rate, man, i hope that larry stretches a little more than tahoe cause those leaves are like umbrellas man! nice work, can't wait to see 1000 watt HPS glowin, keep it up, and well, umm dont mind my plant if she just whooops the ball out of the park, but here goes  Put my UVB in tonight, have a squiz if u want


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 15, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I smell a 3 way Tahoe Grow off between you, inhaleindica and I! Of course we'll have to all meet up and smoke the finished products to compare


 We can compare the quality of nutes and difference in hydro and soil. I am growing mine in soil the first round since that is what I am used to. I am doing Hempy bucket right now and we shall see which I prefer hydro or soil after that is done and over with. 

Jin's shit looks really good just by looking at it, knowing I will get knocked down.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

Filling the swap tubs now. I'll change the water and start flowering tomorrow night hopefully.

Train went well, but I'm running out of space. Check it out.












The definition of training horizontally... Illustrated. No silly diagrams, either. The real thing. Who loves you, baby?






It's getting pretty busy in certain areas.






Again, keeping it as flat as possible right under the lamp area.






Whereas some of the perimeter colas can be left alone at this point (safe from the light).






But here's where I ran into a little decision time. Take a look at this. This is the head of that second main trunk on Tahoe. Look at that beast. I couldn't just leave it like that. But it's up against the wall already! What to do?





Dude, I mean that's like a fucking separate plant right there and it's the lowest branch on Tahoe. So what to do?

Turn off cute little decoration light and continue training sideways... Yeah.





All this and I still look pretty good naked.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 15, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Tahoe OGs are known to grow big quickly. I used to have Cali Connect's Tahoe OG they grew big roots and plant matter faster than anything I have ever grown. Jin's delicious buds convinced me to go and pick me one of these and I am hoping that these are better than the Cali connect version.


I've never tried the Cali-Connection, so I wouldn't know. But I do know I'd rather smoke mine than my shop's best on any day of the week.



flowamasta said:


> lookin sweet as Jin  ooooooohhhh yeah those fan leaves look like they'd cool a beached whale! nice contrast between the 2 strains, and i'm glad they are both growing at a healthy rate, man, i hope that larry stretches a little more than tahoe cause those leaves are like umbrellas man! nice work, can't wait to see 1000 watt HPS glowin, keep it up, and well, umm dont mind my plant if she just whooops the ball out of the park, but here goes  Put my UVB in tonight, have a squiz if u want


Yeah, I'm lookin' at your plant. That thing is a freaking behoymeth. I don't really know what to expect from Larry at this point, but I'm flowering soon... shit, I keep saying that.



inhaleindica said:


> We can compare the quality of nutes and difference in hydro and soil. I am growing mine in soil the first round since that is what I am used to. I am doing Hempy bucket right now and we shall see which I prefer hydro or soil after that is done and over with.
> 
> Jin's shit looks really good just by looking at it, knowing I will get knocked down.


Oh no! Soil vs. Hydro! You could perhaps start a Soil vs. Hydro war with yourself? But hydro is way better. Kidding! Kidding! Geez!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, this is real OG Kush now. Wow. It's true what they say... the longer you can hang onto it for a cure...wow. How many ways can you say W-O-W? That's all I can say. Can you believe that? Even I don't have the words.

Edit:
Believe it or not, it's not the giant nugs you have to worry about. It's those little triangular ones that will get you.
[video=youtube;VlPgkaq2xmw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlPgkaq2xmw&amp;feature=list_related&amp;playnext= 1&amp;list=AVGxdCwVVULXf01HyQ3IuKPgatTFvYoxtv[/video]


----------



## curly604 (Feb 16, 2012)

hey jin can you take a shot of your whole setup from a few feet back? would love too see the whole thing thought i saw a shot of it way back but i couldnt find it. cheers buddy


----------



## curly604 (Feb 16, 2012)

not bashin your shots by the way they are beautiful


----------



## solanero (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm just curious Jin. Have you ever used any supercrop bends when you are filling those screens? I'm just now tinkering with it and must say its' pretty cool the way you can bend a plant any way you want ,pretty much. I suppose some strains might not like to be bent though huh? I just thought of asking as you were dealing with a tight corner there. Also , would you know if burning those little cans of warming gel such as for chafing dishes or camping stoves produce the carbon dioxide that plants breathe? The fuel is alcohol based. Any clue??

Actually nevermind- Heat and fire are two things prolly best not introduced in the grow room. Yes,i'm high


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

Each wake and bake surprises every morning. I think, "There's no way a person can be higher than this..." Then the next morning I think, "I'm actually higher today than yesterday. There's no way a person can be higher than this..." Then the next morning same thing. "Wow, I'm higher today than yesterday...." and so on and so forth. I woke up this morning, hit the ten minute snooze and crawled back into bed for a few minutes. I had these amazing ribbons of energy flowing through my body as I lay there half asleep/half awake. What a great feeling to wake up to. You never actually stop being high on this stuff.





So it pretty much has you whistling a tune in the morning from the activity the night before. I'm amazed by how chipper I feel in the morning even BEFORE hitting that wake and bake.





But taking a fresh bong hit in the morning instantly re-energizes all that good stuff swimming around in your blood. 





As far as medical rating, I'll say this here bud is primarily a muscle-relaxant with very strong mood-lifting properties. It would be excellent for anyone suffering from pain and/or depression. I know someone who's depressed and my weed really, really helps her. And it's a powerful muscle-relaxant... makes your body feel like rubber.





So I'm chilling big time this morning. I just had the leftover brownies a co-worker baked yesterday (normal brownies) and am working on my coffee. I'll go outside now to enjoy the wind and sun.





And this shit rates very high when you catch a cold. I remember coming down with the flu during a period when I was smoking shop weed. Well, the shop weed didn't really relieve my symptoms, and it actually seemed to make them worse at times. I also took forever and ever to get better while smoking shop weed. My weed? It made my cold feel GOOD! And I'm almost completely well after two short days.





I raise my bowl to you, growers and smokers. Hope your morning is as fine as mine.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hey jin can you take a shot of your whole setup from a few feet back? would love too see the whole thing thought i saw a shot of it way back but i couldnt find it. cheers buddy


Yeah, I couldn't find that shot, either. I'll try to remember to do it tonight.



solanero said:


> I'm just curious Jin. Have you ever used any supercrop bends when you are filling those screens? I'm just now tinkering with it and must say its' pretty cool the way you can bend a plant any way you want ,pretty much. I suppose some strains might not like to be bent though huh? I just thought of asking as you were dealing with a tight corner there. Also , would you know if burning those little cans of warming gel such as for chafing dishes or camping stoves produce the carbon dioxide that plants breathe? The fuel is alcohol based. Any clue??
> 
> Actually nevermind- Heat and fire are two things prolly best not introduced in the grow room. Yes,i'm high


Yeah, no burning things for me... except my weed in a bowl.

I once did that severe "pinching" type of traning on a Platinum OG plant that got away from me in height. I wasn't using a screen back then, though.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

*update day 5 after cutting my clones! bottom row, number 1 + 3 are the powder clones all the rest are clone gel, no roots as yet ...... 

View attachment 2063443View attachment 2063444
*


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *update day 5 after cutting my clones! bottom row, number 1 + 3 are the powder clones all the rest are clone gel ......
> 
> View attachment 2063443View attachment 2063444
> *


Picture perfect clone. That's a thing of beauty.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 16, 2012)

Why thankyou, it is isn't it, weird how one is soo much better looking, so many variables at the moment, i cant get hold of my mates propagator so i make do with putting the flouro base in with the drawer (just enough room) gives off nice warmth, little inconsistent, as to why i'm moving them all around, not 100% humid, but i squirt them 3 times a day to keep them moist. i won't need to water the blocks for maybe 2 days. roots, will be getting close now, as leaves are starting to perk up and look like mini plants  happy happy, good to see they are all alive, considering i'm not babying them in a propagator nor a humid environment.


----------



## mike91sr (Feb 16, 2012)

Lookin good Jin! Lookin forward to some buds on those ladies soon. I've been doin some Tahoe training of my own. 







Oh, and you always have more space to keep training  





side note: you mentioned trying to train some tahoe branches to reach as far as possible onto the larry side. Stop training the ones you want to do the reaching and let them grow up. Basically you're allowing apical dominance to the branch of your choosing. It'll start growing faster than the rest so by the time you do re-tuck it(dont wait too long until it won't comply anymore) it'll be a much bigger shoot than it would've otherwise.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Lookin good Jin! Lookin forward to some buds on those ladies soon. I've been doin some Tahoe training of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! Good lookin' out!

And amazing plants, of course.

Edit:





Uh... yeah, let's be friends. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;0vo23H9J8o8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vo23H9J8o8&amp;feature=related[/video]
There's no turning back now. Come, take my hand.
























This is interesting. Check out the difference in trunk development.

Tahoe distributed her size among several secondary main trunks.






Larry just grew a massive main trunk with side trunks that are not nearly as massive as Tahoe's.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 16, 2012)

Okay, I shoved my camera down there because I think everyone needs to see this. So this is what roots recovering from an algae attack look like. It's clear where they were attacked even with the new healthy growth.





Imagine how beautiful they would be if I never got caught napping? Oh well. Next time. But it just goes to show you... yes, things can go wrong quickly in hydro, but they can be made right just as quickly. Most if not all the brown gunk is gone. What you see is the aftermath. I'm guessing by week two of flower they'll be covered in white completely. This is now a completely sterile, buildup free environment. They're feeding heavily at almost 200ppm absorbed in the last four days.





So if you ever get root algae or slime or both, you know what to do now, right? 

Uh, I got root algae on purpose so I could show you how to fix it... yeah, that's what happened.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

I'll let them recover from this final and pretty drastic tuck. Then it's time for the big orange light.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

just put it in damn it, i can't handle this fuckin suspense, come on maaaaate!! lets grow magical flowers together and show these herb lovers what hydro is all about 

day 1 flowering yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!

View attachment 2064068


----------



## curly604 (Feb 17, 2012)

lordjin , flowmasta and mike you guyses scroggs all look great makes me wanna start training my bitches haha , how long would it take to fill a 4x4 screen?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> just put it in damn it, i can't handle this fuckin suspense, come on maaaaate!! lets grow magical flowers together and show these herb lovers what hydro is all about
> 
> day 1 flowering yeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhh!!!
> 
> View attachment 2064068


I'm starting tonight!



curly604 said:


> lordjin , flowmasta and mike you guyses scroggs all look great makes me wanna start training my bitches haha , how long would it take to fill a 4x4 screen?


Well consider that it's taken me 45 days to fill a 4x2 screen with two plants. I have a robust system, but these cuts aren't the most vigorous things you can grow.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> lordjin , flowmasta and mike you guyses scroggs all look great makes me wanna start training my bitches haha , how long would it take to fill a 4x4 screen?


and i guess you could say i nearly filled a 4x4 screen in 35 days


----------



## curly604 (Feb 17, 2012)

hmmmm , ok cool man thanks , i guess fresh clones off a new mother would help with that ..... or has anyone ever scrogged from seed?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> and i guess you could say i nearly filled a 4x4 screen in 35 days


Yeah, I've been watching your plant and comparing to mine. Yours def grows faster.



curly604 said:


> hmmmm , ok cool man thanks , i guess fresh clones off a new mother would help with that ..... or has anyone ever scrogged from seed?


I've never. But I bet someone else here has.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I've been watching your plant and comparing to mine. Yours def grows faster.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never. But I bet someone else here has.


thinking of trying a perlite run sometime hey  ??

hey there are people that will argue it black and blue. but fact is perlite is the fastest, it's exactly what i need for a big fat lady! my trunk is as wide as a coke bottle lid already 

that's not to say it's any better, just 2 different mediums, both splendid in their own rights, u have a space saver, i have a disposal issue  the more coarse the perlite, the faster the growth will be, if it's really ground up, it grows like clay. 

your grow is amazing man, very technical shit, and don't tell me it aint. your just fuckin good. especially your turn around with algae. i see all.


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 17, 2012)

Day 18 of 12/12 on my 1st Scrog.
View attachment 2065011View attachment 2065012


----------



## fxbane (Feb 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hmmmm , ok cool man thanks , i guess fresh clones off a new mother would help with that ..... or has anyone ever scrogged from seed?


I can't understand peoples problems scrogging from seed, it simply takes a little longer to fill. I also like to keep the screen a little higher than normal, it seems to make up for the extra growth at the start. That said, I much prefer to scrog from clones; things happen much quicker with my second round.


----------



## inhaleindica (Feb 17, 2012)

Tahoe OG
Blackberry Kush X White Rhino
Larry OG X Pre 98 Bubba
Deep Sleep I think this is the same as Larry OG X Pre 98 Bubba. I gotta ask them again heh.

These are the ones I picked up from PO the other day. Now, LordJin tell these bitches to grow for me


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 17, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hmmmm , ok cool man thanks , i guess fresh clones off a new mother would help with that ..... or has anyone ever scrogged from seed?


You are taking a HUGE risk trying to scrog from seed! If it turns out male, you just wasted 6-8 weeks! Best bet, it to make sure of the sex PRIOR to attempting the scrog!

I took a risk when attempting my 1st scrog by using plants from seed, but I also had some clones vegging away that would have been ready to flower if I encountered an issue. My point being, make sure you have a backup plan if you decide to go from seed!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Day 18 of 12/12 on my 1st Scrog.
> View attachment 2065011View attachment 2065012









I like it!



inhaleindica said:


> View attachment 2065024View attachment 2065033View attachment 2065034View attachment 2065035
> 
> Tahoe OG
> Blackberry Kush X White Rhino
> ...








Hey! Now that looks familiar. This specimen is exactly like the Tahoe clones from my last grow. This is awesome, awesome weed. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 17, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> View attachment 2065024View attachment 2065033View attachment 2065034View attachment 2065035
> 
> Tahoe OG
> Blackberry Kush X White Rhino
> ...


Nice one inhaleindi, I got the Tahoe OG, (yours is also a hulking beast comparatively lol), Yes the Deep Sleep is Pre 98 Bubba X Larry OG (I know cuz I got one of those too) my others I picked up from PO are Green Crack & their infamous Chem D cut. 

My patients are going to be the luckiest fuckers in AZ!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Nice one inhaleindi, I got the Tahoe OG, (yours is also a hulking beast comparatively lol), Yes the Deep Sleep is Pre 98 Bubba X Larry OG (I know cuz I got one of those too) my others I picked up from PO are Green Crack & their infamous Chem D cut.
> 
> My patients are going to be the luckiest fuckers in AZ!!!!!


Cali meds in AZ? That is pretty cool...


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Cali meds in AZ? That is pretty cool...


People arent even going to know what to do with themselves LOL! Guaranteed to be the best shit they have ever had, and that's a bold statement! Props to you Jin & 323Cheezy for the low down on tha genetics  

Although the Tahoe may have to be this caregivers personal medicine kinda thing form the looks of it ..............

Edit: i have a card in both states.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> People arent even going to know what to do with themselves LOL! Guaranteed to be the best shit they have ever had, and that's a bold statement! Props to you Jin & 323Cheezy for the low down on tha genetics
> 
> Although the Tahoe may have to be this caregivers personal medicine kinda thing form the looks of it ..............


Yeah, I know what you mean. I've been pretty stingy with my last harvest. I've been smoking it all to myself with a gram here and there for my depressed friend. I'm usually not like that but this shit is pure gold. Lol!

Edit:
Dude, are you gonna get clone generations going? You could be like Johnny Appleseed, only you'll be Johnny OGKutter. You can say with pure truth that you're running some of LA's finest genetics and you would be the fucking man in Arizona.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. I've been pretty stingy with my last harvest. I've been smoking it all to myself with a gram here and there for my depressed friend. I'm usually not like that but this shit is pure gold. Lol!


You just quoted basically how I envision my Tahoe will go Lol


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are some SAGE in their 3rd week flowering... almost to week 4.....


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Here are some SAGE in their 3rd week flowering... almost to week 4.....
> 
> View attachment 2065282View attachment 2065284View attachment 2065285


Ooooooh... sage. Purdy.


----------



## jmletchw (Feb 17, 2012)

man I just saw this thread tonight, and read the whole damn thing in a little while. I'm tryin to get my ScrOG on here soon so I've been trying to do my HW, yours help out alot. 

question: will you trim up underneath the canopy and some of the fan leaves as flowering continues. I've heard its helpful for spreading the light to more places, but I'm wondering how helpful it really is, or if it may even hurt the plant.

thanks and once again, amazing grow


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

jmletchw said:


> man I just saw this thread tonight, and read the whole damn thing in a little while. I'm tryin to get my ScrOG on here soon so I've been trying to do my HW, yours help out alot.
> 
> question: will you trim up underneath the canopy and some of the fan leaves as flowering continues. I've heard its helpful for spreading the light to more places, but I'm wondering how helpful it really is, or if it may even hurt the plant.
> 
> thanks and once again, amazing grow


Wow, thanks. I hope you were talking to me. There are a number of amazing growers in here, so I really wasn't sure.

I actually remove very little from above screen... I thin things out under the screen by way of removing fan leaves and weak branches in early flower. Eventually, just a 'skeleton' of supporting branches is all that remains under the screen. It's pretty standard practice amongst most scroggers I believe. The idea is to create a clean network of nutrient highways that shoot right up to the good stuff without being slowed down by weaker lower growth.

You can't really hurt a plant with strategic cutting unless you hack the whole thing to ribbons. Cannabis has amazing regenerative powers.

Hope that helps. And stay tuned for flowering.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;YG4el7M-lc8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG4el7M-lc8[/video]
Yeah, I know, I know. I'm flowering tomorrow. I just can't bother with that shit after a day at work.





Fuckin' bawled out one of my co-workers this morning. 





What a fucker. I let him have it good.





I hate weasels.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 17, 2012)

So this is the last of the metal halide light we'll be seeing. I performed some last minute key tucks.












Random canopy shot.






Filling the corners.






Even Larry is finally doing her thing. Sort of.





So I hope you've all enjoyed the boring veg. Now the real show starts. Hang on to your butts!


----------



## Jonnychron (Feb 17, 2012)

Definitely want to learn scrog. Subed +rep


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2012)

Good luck with the flowering Jin. Have a nice weekend.

DST


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

Jonnychron said:


> Definitely want to learn scrog. Subed +rep


Thank you. 



DST said:


> Good luck with the flowering Jin. Have a nice weekend.
> 
> DST


And thank you. Seems like my weekends wouldn't be the same without you ushering them in now.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad you have made the jump  now we watch some crazy ass strains flower at the same time, love it!

day 2 flowering .....

View attachment 2065748


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 18, 2012)

amazing gardening, amazing photography, just so blown away by your talent... have an awesome weekend dude.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> amazing gardening, amazing photography, just so blown away by your talent... have an awesome weekend dude.


Thanks. I'm working on another pinup painting in that series. It's a red one this time. I'm gonna start a blog featuring my full-sized, uncensored paintings if you're interested... And my grow too, of course.



flowamasta said:


> Glad you have made the jump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, bro. I can't tell you how good it feels. 46 days of vegetating is a record for me and an eternity.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. I'm working on another pinup painting in that series. It's a red one this time. I'm gonna start a blog featuring my full-sized, uncensored paintings if you're interested... And my grow too, of course.


What is your Media? What kind of painting exactly do you do? Oil, etc


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> What is your Media? What kind of painting exactly do you do? Oil, etc


I studied traditional painting in school from watercolor up to theories in applied acrylics. I never made it to oil, though. That was a pretty advanced class, and materials are the costliest in oil painting. You don't fuck around with expensive oils if you're just a beginner messing around.

But that's all in the past. I do it all on the computer now. It's not quite the same since in real life there are no such things as undo and multiple floating layers that can be edited separately. It feels like cheating... and it is. So I should really clarify by saying 'digital paintings.'

Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh, look what I found.






And here's a slightly different look at my cured Tahoe. A put them under a very bright video light and took a few macros with the flash off.





This one sampled a little orange on the white balance. I didn't feel like correcting it.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 18, 2012)

Still very nice though. Ive done some Graphic Design with Photoshop. To create shit like that it a bitch and many would prob say is harder than some painting. With painting you have a brush, paint & canvas. With Photoshop you have like 10,000 commands, every one does something different lol. It could take probably years just to figure out how to use the majority of them properly. 

Nice stuff


----------



## Jonnychron (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice work, and the painting's aren't bad either, lol. An artist is always his own hardest critic.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;tvkK0mO7fXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvkK0mO7fXg[/video]





75ml Bloom A&B (each)
50ml Kushie Kush
20ml Calmag
30ml h202
That's more for me than you. I really should keep track of these things. Lol.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 18, 2012)

show time.... hey jin i have question youve grown sfv og right? im about 4 weeks in flower and the fan leaves seem to be yellowing waaaayy to quick that normal for them? I have bubba with it and its leaves haven't begun to yellow. btw the both get same nutes


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

Powerful canopy forming. It's already starting to size up and stretch.

I actually did a fair amount of further tucking. See if you can spot it.





Something about the 1000w Hps. As soon as I turn it on, something happens.






Larry is actually moving quietly from one square to the next.











Larry's main head will be allowed to grow straight up in a sea of Tahoe.






Another instance of a tie assist. That tender little shoot would have been making critical contact with the cage without a tug from below. Check out how the large fan leaves have trichomes already. This is a crazy potent plant.
[video=youtube;hazYYBSdTeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hazYYBSdTeI[/video]

[video=youtube;mhIq5uk2hW8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhIq5uk2hW8[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 18, 2012)

nice to see Jin  now thats a colour change!

looking forward bigtime


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> show time.... hey jin i have question youve grown sfv og right? im about 4 weeks in flower and the fan leaves seem to be yellowing waaaayy to quick that normal for them? I have bubba with it and its leaves haven't begun to yellow. btw the both get same nutes


You mean hydro on the same res?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice to see Jin  now thats a colour change!
> 
> looking forward bigtime


Yeah, I can't tell you how good it feels to switch over. The Hps is brighter and runs cooler.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

So what's the conventional wisdom on scrogging? Start flowering when the screen is 75-80% full? That looks close to 100%. Note how I carefully trained around the air conditioner. Please, please, no applause.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Including my fuckups. The roots are actually looking much better. 

Larry. All of last week's buildup freshly flushed out.






Tahoe.
You know it was bad when the stuff underwater went brown. It's fully recovered now and getting cleaner looking by the day. I'm now a firm believer in the sterile route. Organics and enzymes are nasty.





Oh man, you should have seen the sludge that I caught in the fishnet after the Final Phase flush. It was disturbingly huge. I was in such a hurry to finish, I didn't think to photograph it. Shit. Final Phase really works. To think that I was missing all that before by just flushing with water. I'll be happy when it's completely grown over with healthy white root matter.

Edit:





Here's Tahoe's better side. I think this may have something to do with why she's been growing like she has. I'm not 100% sure, of course, but I'm close to guaranteeing no PM. After so many grows, you can just tell by the smell of the res. I smell nothing but roots. No sweet nutrient, and absolutely no "aquarium" algae smell. If your res smells like an aquarium, it's algae. It's my opinion that a bio-mechanical system is like a set of dominoes just waiting for the conditions to make them fall. If you get micro-organisms in your root system, this not only results in unhealthy roots, it leads to biological side effects like mold and mildew... or promotes them in plant strains that are already infected or predisposed to it.

Now this is just a theory of mine, but I'm betting my continued, regular h202 treatments will result in a much cleaner bio-mechanical system overall. Maybe I'll be able leave the serenade bottle alone entirely.


----------



## solanero (Feb 19, 2012)

Seems we also like the same music, I had a serious crush on Mazzy Starr for a long time. LOL Heres' some crappy pics of photos i took in Buffalo. SRV was great.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

solanero said:


> View attachment 2068061Seems we also like the same music, I had a serious crush on Mazzy Starr for a long time. LOL Heres' some crappy pics of photos i took in Buffalo. SRV was great.


Great pix. The fact that they're grungy old photos just adds character. Thanks for sharing.

Edit:
This is a timeless treasure and probably a collector's item now. You should put them under glass, bro.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Feb 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Including my fuckups. The roots are actually looking much better.
> 
> Larry. All of last week's buildup freshly flushed out.
> 
> ...


Hey Jin, how much H2o2 do you use per gallon? Just mix in with the nutrients and leave it in there right? I have a res with that damn aquarium smell & it's a real bitch to take apart all the pumps, clean their filters, & everything each week at res change time and wipe out the whole res etc......


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin, how much H2o2 do you use per gallon? Just mix in with the nutrients and leave it in there right? I have a res with that damn aquarium smell & it's a real bitch to take apart all the pumps, clean their filters, & everything each week at res change time and wipe out the whole res etc......


Yes! If you smell that, run a touch of h202.

For quick flushes and sterilizing things, the 3% h202 from the drug store is fine. But if you're gonna actually run it in your feed res, get the horticultural grade (food grade) at 29% or 30%. This stuff is dangerous. Keep it away from your skin. I dilute 3ml-4ml of the 29% in a gallon of clean water. I then inject my 10 gallon res with 30ml of this diluted h202 after a water change. I then continue to inject 20ml every other day. Try it. You'll notice an improvement right away.






Don't even think about injecting it into your res directly!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

I couldn't think of anything other than re-posting my silly system cartoon.





Just imagine the sprayers lower in the tub than in the drawing. I was super high and doodled this freehand in a few minutes.


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Not sure what I am supposed to be imagining, but I love the doodle!!!! Cool wabbit!!!

[youtube]0X6N3z1RVgo[/youtube]


Something pwetty.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

DST said:


> Not sure what I am supposed to be imagining, but I love the doodle!!!! Cool wabbit!!!
> 
> [youtube]0X6N3z1RVgo[/youtube]
> 
> ...


I just finished watching that video. I'm keeping a close eye on you from now on...

Nice bud, btw. What do you call that?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi LJ - How are you this gray day? I got a new pump and I am going to build my pvc sprinkler system. I hava couple Jin questions. How far below the lid do you have the sprinklers? Do you have any extra holes in the pvc so the pressure is not too high?

I have been learning the hard way about ppm and ph control. Protek really raises the ph quite a bit! But now I know I can use it to fix a low ph. I got a timer for my pump and a couple more air stones. Thanks for the amounts for H2O2. My poor seedling has taken the brunt of my incompetence but she is recovering like a weed. 
Thanks for your great journal! 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi LJ - How are you this gray day? I got a new pump and I am going to build my pvc sprinkler system. I hava couple Jin questions. How far below the lid do you have the sprinklers? Do you have any extra holes in the pvc so the pressure is not too high?
> 
> I have been learning the hard way about ppm and ph control. Protek really raises the ph quite a bit! But now I know I can use it to fix a low ph. I got a timer for my pump and a couple more air stones. Thanks for the amounts for H2O2. My poor seedling has taken the brunt of my incompetence but she is recovering like a weed.
> Thanks for your great journal!
> ...


I'm doing fine today. Just getting high and yanking my wanker as usual! 

Yeah, run the h202 like I described. But if it's still a tiny baby, give it 1ml per gallon of the diluted 29% to start. Be gentle.

Just the opposite, I cut down on my original eight sprayer head configuration to four heads... and that was to INCREASE pressure, which was the desired effect.

I'll take a measurement on the sprayer height when the lights come on.

edit:
I'm not familiar with Protek, so I can't advise you directly with regard to ph behaviors, but a sterile res should help stabilize things. My ph has been hella more stable since I went sterile.

edit 2:
I can't say enough about a sterile root environment. The topic of PM has really focused my attention there. Hell if I'm just gonna start fighting it when it's already on the leaves... I'm gonna try to stop it at the source.

I think the equivalent with soil growers would be starting with sterilized soil and applying h202 in the appropriate manner as soil growing dictates. I read somewhere from an experienced soil grower that he uses sterilized soil that he sterilizes himself. I forget the process, but he stressed the importance of sterile soil big time.

Funny how something you read years ago comes back to you...

I know I let my roots go to shit, but I'm pretty sure I fixed it just in time. Flowering is when you gotta start watching out for that white fuzz on the leaves. I got the roots clean without a moment to spare.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> In bio class back in the 80's we were growing in a clear jello medium! We were cutting off different parts of the plant and getting them to root by using hormones. I remember watching a documentary about some guys in Berkeley that were cutting off the tops of MJ plants and dipping them in powder and growing clones of the original plant. They had it all set up on an assembly line. I wonder what cut that was?


That's exactly the cloning process for cannabis. Who says bio class back in the 80's was useless?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2012)

In bio class back in the 80's we were growing in a clear jello medium! We were cutting off different parts of the plant and getting them to root by using hormones. I remember watching a documentary about some guys in Berkeley that were cutting off the tops of MJ plants and dipping them in powder and growing clones of the original plant. They had it all set up on an assembly line. I wonder what cut that was?

Edit 1: ProTek is the silica stuff for making the plants stronger. It would be nice if they would list the pH of the products on the label. I picked up some Mad Farmer pH down with buffers so I could get a more stable pH than I was getting with vinegar. Turns out the vinegar was not the problem - it was the protek.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> In bio class back in the 80's we were growing in a clear jello medium! We were cutting off different parts of the plant and getting them to root by using hormones. I remember watching a documentary about some guys in Berkeley that were cutting off the tops of MJ plants and dipping them in powder and growing clones of the original plant. They had it all set up on an assembly line. I wonder what cut that was?
> 
> Edit 1: ProTek is the silica stuff for making the plants stronger. It would be nice if they would list the pH of the products on the label. I picked up some Mad Farmer pH down with buffers so I could get a more stable pH than I was getting with vinegar. Turns out the vinegar was not the problem - it was the protek.


Ah, I see. Silica, huh? Well it sounds like you have it sorted, yeah?


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2012)

What is the output for your sprinkler pump?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What is the output for your sprinkler pump?


I use the 396gph model to drive the sprinklers and the external refresh res. I use the smaller 185gph to drive the chiller circulation line, which for ten gallons is still very robust.





But remember, in addition to the 'blank canvas' of RO, these magnetic drive pumps are also why we need Calmag. You guessed it. Iron. Magnets sucking iron out of the water makes perfect sense to me. Calmag isn't just for cal or mag anymore. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Feb 19, 2012)

OK - I got the ECO-264 because it had threads. I will see how much pressure there is and maybe I will drill a relief hole in the PVC so the pump is not overworked.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK - I got the ECO-264 because it had threads. I will see how much pressure there is and maybe I will drill a relief hole in the PVC so the pump is not overworked.


I have my 396 recirculating 10 gallons through a pretty large PVC H configuration. The sprinkler heads flow freely but not with so much pressure that the pump is being taxed. The sprinklers spray energetically but without making a mess. I used to run a much larger pump with a greater number of spray heads before I learned to tone it down.

Yeah, find the right flow/pressure balance by adding a head here or there.

Edit:
When building a tub with a sprayer situation in it, keeping the water in should be the first and foremost design challenge on the builder's mind. Having fluid leak out and gather anywhere in your grow area is just a bad, bad thing to be avoided at all cost. Through many a sloppy, wet grow, I modified my tub's guts by lowering the spray head height, switching to a smaller drive pump, and decreasing number of spray heads. I also installed a nautical grade neoprene gasket to the edge of the lid's underside. The weight of the plants eventually exerts pressure on the seal, keeping the water IN.

Remember, we need the tub to remain structurally sound through the rigors of a long, long grow under a hot, hot light.

Just a little build tip. Avoid water coming out anywhere! This invites mold and mildew!


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;0rbw5FaCAzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rbw5FaCAzw&amp;feature=g-vrec&amp;context=G2f7ee48RVAAAAAAAAAA[/video]
I already see a change.


















And look, the Larry side is smaller, but hell if she ain't a beautiful plant.






In fact let's take a closer look at Larry tonight.






I have a feeling this is gonna be great weed, too. I guess it is kind of fun having two kinds.






See tower of Larry growing proudly amongst a nice cluster of her lower heads?






Here's a closer look at it. It's gonna be fun to track the growth of this branch. It seems almost to have taken on a life of its own.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

The hydroton surface of the net pot always tells the tale. I almost feel like a hydroton fortune teller.





Keeping the net pot protected with a plate like this is a crude but effective method of ensuring that the light won't react badly with the moist rocks. Usually I see some white stained rocks from salt buildup, but not so this time. This is the crucial point. An exceedingly clean hydroton area means a clean grow.

And all seems to be well with the world according to Anton.





Yes, he's as soft and warm as he looks. Getting high on my OG and having Anton around is def a good thing. Sometimes I just get super baked and watch his behaviors. He's hilarious.

It's become an early challenge to read the tri-meter. This usually doesn't happen until about a week or so into flowering.






And my fat cat wishes you all a pleasant evening.





I've started him on a weight control diet... I don't think it's working. This guy is fuckin' huge. And he just keeps eating and eating and beating up on my roommate's cat. 

Y'know how most cats will scratch and bite you if you try to touch their belly? Not this guy. He lays down on his side and exposes it for you to rub. It's my fault. I just kept rubbing his tummy and he became trained to like it.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 19, 2012)

hope u don't ever get cat hairs in ya bud  i bet you've found a few! looking great jin as always, seems as though i caused a bit of a stir on my thread  thats how we like it....spice it up a bit.

Love the look of Larry's defined leaves with that distinct v down the centre of the blades, nice and shiny also! looks like you got a bit of stretch to go there jin!!

niiiiiice intrigued in this H202, but i use Zyme would that defeat the purpose? ZYME is basically corn syrub

edit: bleach your cat, and colour him orange with some H202 and he's Garfield for sure


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hope u don't ever get cat hairs in ya bud  i bet you've found a few! looking great jin as always, seems as though i caused a bit of a stir on my thread  thats how we like it....spice it up a bit.
> 
> Love the look of Larry's defined leaves with that distinct v down the centre of the blades, nice and shiny also! looks like you got a bit of stretch to go there jin!!
> 
> ...


Totally. I have cat hairs in my bud, in my cereal, in my drinking water... It's just a fact of my life. I'm just glad both the house's cats are short hairs.

Yeah, it's one or the other. If zymes work for you, stick with that. My system just doesn't seem to agree with them.


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Okay, I'm not sure just how many of you remember all that FemCult hubbub earlier in my journal? Well, I sort of went nuts with that, but who could blame me, right?

I may be a blowhard and a downright nut-job sometimes, but above all else I'm a stickler for continuity in my journals. It wouldn't feel right just letting that hang after all that incredibly loud and obnoxious trumpet-blasting I did, so here's the definitive update.

Without going into gory details or brow-beating anyone, I'll just say that the thing isn't going to pan out as previously suggested in this journal. Which is not to say that it won't happen at all. No, no... it will still happen, just not quite in that way.

What I plan instead is a very modest (by comparison to what I said it was gonna be earlier in this thread) grow blog. I'll be updating daily as I do here in my journals, only it will have a more structured, personalized feel. My vast archive of model photos will be available for viewing fully uncensored as well. The blog will also feature my hand-painted art and process notes. I feel I have tons of great material (as a grower, photographer, artist, and writer) to share with you even if I can't do all these extravagant shoots right off the bat.

I won't be doing any new shoots just this minute, but if enough good people follow my blog, then I'll build ad revenue from traffic and venture forth with FemCult expansion that way. I really would have loved, loved, loved to just explode on the scene as previously mentioned, but sometimes you should see if you can walk before you can run or dare to fly. I see this is a blessing and the far better and realistic way to approach this anyway. 

And again, I realize that even something like this skirts the line of spamming RIU, but the moderators here are very understanding... and it doesn't escape my appreciation. I've learned that through all the trouble I've caused fighting with other members. I've been forgiven time and again, and I'm truly grateful for it. And for what it's worth, I would very much hope to have a link exchange with Rollitup one day.

Peace and good growing, friends...

Jin

Now remains the unpleasant task of telling all the models that the project has been postponed. But hey, I'm not just gonna 'disappear.' That's too easy to do...and only stupid, crazy, unprofessional jack-asses do that.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey jin you mind if i post a pic up of a problem i have maybe you can take a stab at it?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> hey jin you mind if i post a pic up of a problem i have maybe you can take a stab at it?


Gulp. I'll try.

Edit:
But remember, jojo, even if I can't give you the best advice, there are a number of other experienced growers here!


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

View attachment 2069755 Im sure we can figure it out 2 minds are greater than 1...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> View attachment 2069755 Im sure we can figure it out 2 minds are greater than 1...


Ah, fuck. You're really gonna do this to me right now? Do you have any idea how high I am?





I'm too high. Does this help me? Does this help you? Somebody help him! Somebody help us!









































Now I'm not sure if all these pictures and descriptions are gonna help you or confuse you, but here's the thing... how do your roots look? If your roots look bright and healthy, then we can move on, but if not... But wait a minute, is that hydro or what? If it's soil, then I'm pretty sure I don't know what to do... Lol.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

ive been thinking K def... i wonder if ive been not giving them enough nutes... what i thought was the start of nute burn could of been K def... funny thing is my SFV fan leaves are yellowing like crazy but the bubba no yellowing just this dark spots... the SFV leaves have some these spots as well... I guess thats what I got for growing SFV and Bubba together... ive already began flushing couple days ago maybe ill up the bloom next feed...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> ive been thinking K def... i wonder if ive been not giving them enough nutes... what i thought was the start of nute burn could of been K def... funny thing is my SFV fan leaves are yellowing like crazy but the bubba no yellowing just this dark spots... the SFV leaves have some these spots as well... I guess thats what I got for growing SFV and Bubba together... ive already began flushing couple days ago maybe ill up the bloom next feed...


So it's hydro? Can you see your roots?

That's a deficiency/lockout situation, not nute burn. I can tell that much.


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

no soil waiting on this to finish to run hydro


----------



## ^Slanty (Feb 19, 2012)

I would up the nutes. Are you using any sort of Cal/Mag as well?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> no soil waiting on this to finish to run hydro





^Slanty said:


> I would up the nutes. Are you using any sort of Cal/Mag as well?


Oh, okay. Then I'm not sure what to do. Sorry. I'm sure a soiler will chime in soon enough.

Edit:
Ah, see that? Even before I could post this. Thanks, Slanty!


----------



## jojo2002 (Feb 19, 2012)

yup using calmag

normal use ff ocean forest and ff line this time using happy frog and dyna grow bloom.... use to burning my shit all the time with ocean forest and tiger bloom thought id take it easier this time think is ive been using open sesame and beastie bloomz...


----------



## lordjin (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey! Take a look at the Larry side! Can you believe it? Just as I had hoped, flowering has excited some much needed vigor in her. I just moved a bunch of heads further to the right. I'm starting to like this side more and more each day.





Larry's leaves are smaller, but look how wicked beautiful they are. I can HARDLY wait to see the buds!


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2012)

Sour Cherry...


lordjin said:


> I just finished watching that video. I'm keeping a close eye on you from now on...
> 
> Nice bud, btw. What do you call that?


----------



## mellokitty (Feb 20, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> View attachment 2069755 Im sure we can figure it out 2 minds are greater than 1...


when you first noticed it, did it start at the top, bottom, or middle of the plant?


----------



## lordjin (Feb 20, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> yup using calmag
> 
> normal use ff ocean forest and ff line this time using happy frog and dyna grow bloom.... use to burning my shit all the time with ocean forest and tiger bloom thought id take it easier this time think is ive been using open sesame and beastie bloomz...


Yeah, that's greek to me. I don't know a thing about feeding in soil. I sure would like to be educated on the matter, though.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

what the........ damn it guess riu lost a heap


----------



## slayer6669 (Mar 16, 2012)

wow what happened to RIU, everything is gone, or is it just my computer lol


----------



## Pack Rat (Mar 16, 2012)

it's a computer , but it aint ours


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2012)

theres a thread somewhere about it, the last backup they did was seemingly on the 20/2 so the posts are from then. someone broke riu, lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

What the fuck happened to all my pages and my 55 thousand views?

Fucking stupid shit.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

aint it a bitch i lost my whole thread! your gonna have to resubb if ya want back in on the action  , oh well jin hope to see pics of the girls soon im sure they are still doing nicely


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> aint it a bitch i lost my whole thread! your gonna have to resubb if ya want back in on the action  , oh well jin hope to see pics of the girls soon im sure they are still doing nicely


Are you kidding? My buds look fucking incredible right now. Sure wish I had a secure place to show them.

I've had my ups and downs here. But it sure seems to me that the downs are quickly starting to overtake the ups.

Now what? I'm gonna have to recap how many days worth of growth and Tiffany and hope this idiotic shit doesn't happen again?

Fucking nonsense. I knew this site was run poorly when I started seeing all the private moderator discussions about me. What a joke.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

So to 2-19 is all you guys had backed up? Where's the rest of it? That's almost of month of data you didn't have backed up? Or is it coming in a later "Database Upgrade?" Please tell me it's coming, and this is just a temporary state.

**crickets**

Fucking retards.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

Let's impeach The stupid moderators and anyone upgrading shit. I vote for new comitees. This is bullshit. I probably won't post pictures anymore. They update too fucking often. What are they trying to do?


----------



## curly604 (Mar 16, 2012)

if you guys dont already i recomend TOR its a anonymity service works great i dont go on here without it ... only thing is ya cant see vids ....not a biggy for me i can just nab the address ad check any vid anyhow. cheers all 

EDIT: did i mention TOR is free? and that spies and the government use it ...... pretttyyyy cooooooool eh


----------



## fxbane (Mar 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> if you guys dont already i recomend TOR its a anonymity service works great i dont go on here without it ... only thing is ya cant see vids ....not a biggy for me i can just nab the address ad check any vid anyhow. cheers all
> 
> EDIT: did i mention TOR is free? and that spies and the government use it ...... pretttyyyy cooooooool eh


I'm still trying to find that hitman website on TOR. I don't need anyone killed I just want to see what a cold blooded killer for hire picks for a username.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

fxbane said:


> I'm still trying to find that hitman website on TOR. I don't need anyone killed I just want to see what a cold blooded killer for hire picks for a username.


That made me smile.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a baby root picture to cheer you up:


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is a baby root picture to cheer you up:
> View attachment 2071728


That is nice. Thank you.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

would some porn help?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

I&#8217;m gonna go through my photo archives when I get home and work something out by way of an explanatory recap post. 

That&#8217;s for the grow. But as some of you may already know, there&#8217;s more going on in my thread than just the grow. And for those of you who are just joining and missed all of last month&#8217;s updates, I&#8217;ll state clearly now that in addition to being an experienced ganja cultivator, I&#8217;m an experienced glamour photographer and illustrator.

So I&#8217;m recapping the model shoot situation here.

Femcult (the website I said I was gonna make in previous posts) has been refined to a daily super blog that will cover my grows and girl photography. All of my old photos with Mosh, Zinn, Cali, and Stephanie will be showcased there uncensored and free of charge. All you do is confirm your over 18 status and enjoy. Nothing to buy. All my growing, all my girls, all in one place and totally free.

But I want to make the May launch spectacular, so I&#8217;ve recruited the assistance of the lovely Ms. Tiffany Crystal . We&#8217;ll be doing a shoot on April 21[SUP]st[/SUP]just for you guys. Who&#8217;s Tiffany? Well in case you&#8217;ve been hiding under a rock, this is Tiffany:












































































































































































































[video=youtube;EHVVdDunyvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHVVdDunyvY&amp;context=C47fdbeaADvjVQa1PpcFOK IH36hqv8skcvWIqrF_133wIw1mWJi7o=[/video]






































































































































































































As we were coordinating the shoot, Tiffany was a little worried because she was in a transitional state between apartments. She just signed a lease in Hollywood at a bitchen apartment with hard wood floors. We'll be shooting at her place.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the smile Jin ha ha this site is bullshit now. I probably won't be doing anything on here anymore. I'll be signing up for your site as soon as it launches. Looking forward to Cyber grow next to ya


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> would some porn help?


Probably not. But thanks for the bud picture.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Thanks for the smile Jin ha ha this site is bullshit now. I probably won't be doing anything on here anymore. I'll be signing up for your site as soon as it launches. Looking forward to Cyber grow next to ya


Damn, can't even like anymore.

Yeah, this site isn't safe. I'll just keep the thread going for a while here and switch on over to my blog after I shoot with Tiffany. See you all there.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> would some porn help?


Sorry... No, offense but fuck mods and people who work on this site. This site used to be awesome now its worse than a toilet full of turds. Listen to the people on this site not yourself. We are the ones that keep the site running.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Sorry... No, offense but fuck mods and people who work on this site. This site used to be awesome now its worse than a toilet full of turds. Listen to the people on this site not yourself. We are the ones that keep the site running.


What's unfortunate is that this is one of the most visited online canna-communities out there. I clicked around. Most of the other sites like this one are pretty dead.

I suspect that the lack of professionalism in terms of moderation and website management finally, finally pissed off someone who could actually do something about it.... Hence the hack.

It's just too bad that we ALL had to take the hit.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I&#8217;m gonna go through my photo archives when I get home and work something out by way of an explanatory recap post.
> 
> That&#8217;s for the grow. But as some of you may already know, there&#8217;s more going on in my thread than just the grow. And for those of you who are just joining and missed all of last month&#8217;s updates, I&#8217;ll state clearly now that in addition to being an experienced ganja cultivator, I&#8217;m an experienced glamour photographer and illustrator.
> 
> ...



Just Beautiful and a good way to ease one's mind with this RIU fuck up. Damn programmers for this site is shitty. I bet I could do a better job at it if they taught me how to do it.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What's unfortunate is that this is one of the most visited online canna-communities out there. I clicked around. Most of the other sites like this one are pretty dead.
> 
> I suspect that the lack of professionalism in terms of moderation and website management finally, finally pissed off someone who could actually do something about it.... Hence the hack.
> 
> It's just too bad that we ALL had to take the hit.


 I know! I love this site and everything. This site is the only canna site that I am a member of. On here the posts and feedbacks seem a bit more accurate than other sites are plus more experienced growers are all on here. Some are at THC Farmer, I think THC got hacked too as well. Like you said the lack of professionalism and lazyness caused this to happen.

I wish we could all go and hit back. The hacker would be scared shitless of hundreds of RIU members after them.

PM me your blog site and I would love to go over there and read them when you have them up and running.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I know! I love this site and everything. This site is the only canna site that I am a member of. On here the posts and feedbacks seem a bit more accurate than other sites are plus more experienced growers are all on here. Some are at THC Farmer, I think THC got hacked too as well. Like you said the lack of professionalism and lazyness caused this to happen.
> 
> I wish we could all go and hit back. The hacker would be scared shitless of hundreds of RIU members after them.
> 
> PM me your blog site and I would love to go over there and read them when you have them up and running.


There are lots of good people on here. But there is also a lot of hate, flaming, and trolling. More than once I've read a thread where the person behaving MOST offensively had MOD above their avatar. Maybe I'm speculating, but you never know who's a hacker.

For all we know the hacker is still an active member here. For all we know you could be the hacker, I could be the hacker. That's the thing with the internet. You just never know.

Don't worry. I'm not just gonna drop everything all of a sudden and disappear from here. I'll be making teaser announcements after I shoot Tiff.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

likewise.......damn it, i feel like i lost a novel i was about to get published...... fuckem all, i will keep posting. im sure a few of you want to keep an eye out for a few of our grows  idiots. fukin backup 1 month ago??? i backup every day. hell set it up to backup automatically, thanks RIU


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Sorry... No, offense but fuck mods and people who work on this site. This site used to be awesome now its worse than a toilet full of turds. Listen to the people on this site not yourself. We are the ones that keep the site running.


i'm sorry you feel that way, but for myself i think i've done my best to "listen to the people" in my moderatings (ask jin if you don't believe me). if you click on the "site leaders" link, the only ones who have ANY any say in how things are done around the site in general are the globals (the ones with multiple forums listed next to their names)..... please reserve any "fuck yous" for them.  

to put it into perspective, i'm literally just another member with an extra 'edit' button and i'm just as much in the dark about what's going on as you guys.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

Okay, i think Jin deserves some bud porn for his page, here i will include my little dark green amster gold clones i was given by a mate, only 12 inches high, but gleaming with resin!!! , and my seedling which i planted 1 month ago, is now starting to show pistils!! yay female!!  and few macros of my new outdoor batch, few days earlier than actual harvest, but gives you a nice idea of the quality that i'm dealing with 

enjoy people, and mellowkitty, i think you do a fine job of moderating, i cant blow my pics up, can somebody help?? they are totally worth it 



these were just some bottoms i took early, 4 days dry

and my new clones  NEXT!!!

 my seedling

amster gold

more amster gold  yuuuuuum wish i grew this in the tent !!! i can get it for the future

amster gold gold.....

 these little clones are only 2 weeks into flower, and they are krankin, 1 for me, 1 for my mrs, i knew they were going to flower straight away, as he had them in his flower room, barely alive, i save them, sliced the rockwool up (2 babies in 1 cube!!???) and planted them seperately. and there you go, 2 little gorgeous babies with massive amounts of resin , and a very pleasant lemony citrus smell


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i'm sorry you feel that way, but for myself i think i've done my best to "listen to the people" in my moderatings (ask jin if you don't believe me). if you click on the "site leaders" link, the only ones who have ANY any say in how things are done around the site in general are the globals (the ones with multiple forums listed next to their names)..... please reserve any "fuck yous" for them.
> 
> to put it into perspective, i'm literally just another member with an extra 'edit' button and i'm just as much in the dark about what's going on as you guys.


Mellokitty and a few other mods have been really, really, really good to me. I must apologize for the blanket negative statement about mods.

Mello, in fact, is one of the reasons I'm still here.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

flowa: if you go into the editor and double click on the pic it should give you a dialog box with options. i think you have to do it within 72 hours of the original posting. 

awwww, thanks for the kind words guys, i was starting to feel like i should go sit in a corner and hug and rock myself.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Okay, i think Jin deserves some bud porn for his page, here i will include my little dark green amster gold clones i was given by a mate, only 12 inches high, but gleaming with resin!!! , and my seedling which i planted 1 month ago, is now starting to show pistils!! yay female!!  and few macros of my new outdoor batch, few days earlier than actual harvest, but gives you a nice idea of the quality that i'm dealing with
> 
> enjoy people, and mellowkitty, i think you do a fine job of moderating, i cant blow my pics up, can somebody help?? they are totally worth it
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would smoke that.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> flowa: if you go into the editor and double click on the pic it should give you a dialog box with options. i think you have to do it within 72 hours of the original posting.
> 
> awwww, thanks for the kind words guys, i was starting to feel like i should go sit in a corner and hug and rock myself.


Ha ha. You're funny.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanx kitty for enlarging my pics  i usually goto edit and double click, but it's not allowing me to....

Jin , i know you'd smoke that! i think anyone that can visually see quality herb would, i had 1 like 4 hours ago, and i'm still zoned out, those little dark grren clones are looking really nice, should of re-veged them first to get a bit extra, but they were looking like shit and i thought they were gonna die, but now they've recovered and i may get a few grams off each!!  maybe a q all up 

yeah, i hope RIU fix these minor issues, we need that like button back! and the editing of the pics, somethings going on there, signing up for photobucket or something sound like more of a hassle...is it?


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> i'm sorry you feel that way, but for myself i think i've done my best to "listen to the people" in my moderatings (ask jin if you don't believe me). if you click on the "site leaders" link, the only ones who have ANY any say in how things are done around the site in general are the globals (the ones with multiple forums listed next to their names)..... please reserve any "fuck yous" for them.
> 
> to put it into perspective, i'm literally just another member with an extra 'edit' button and i'm just as much in the dark about what's going on as you guys.


I do apologize for swearing. I will refrain from using them. It pisses me off that this happened. Security and all the reason.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Okay, i think Jin deserves some bud porn for his page, here i will include my little dark green amster gold clones i was given by a mate, only 12 inches high, but gleaming with resin!!! , and my seedling which i planted 1 month ago, is now starting to show pistils!! yay female!!  and few macros of my new outdoor batch, few days earlier than actual harvest, but gives you a nice idea of the quality that i'm dealing with
> 
> enjoy people, and mellowkitty, i think you do a fine job of moderating, i cant blow my pics up, can somebody help?? they are totally worth it
> 
> ...


Me likey Like since there aren't any damn like buttons sheesh. Again!


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 16, 2012)

Broken assed setup.......  Can't believe a site this big doesn't cover their rear's a bit better than that! Somebody lookin' for some pics?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Broken assed setup.......  Can't believe a site this big doesn't cover their rear's a bit better than that! Somebody lookin' for some pics?


Looking great, Slanty.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey, Rollitup. If this happens again, I'm taking my grows to Green Passion, THC Farmer, Weed.com, ANYWHERE but here. And I'll announce where I'm going, too. What are you gonna do? Ban me?





Fucking stupid-ass website. Get your motherfucking shit together.





First, cover your asses. That means REAL threat management. And that means our asses are covered, too. Get it?





And if an asshole user makes threats against me and my family, you'll fucking take it seriously next time or you'll be in violation of the law again. That's FEDERAL internet threat laws. Hear that, motherfuckers? So unclog your brain of some that shit resin you smoke and think about it.





My journals are the most viewed on the entire site in any section. That means I generate traffic. That means FUCK YOU.





I clicked back just now and realized my shit got wiped out at day 2 of flowering. NO WAY IN FUCKING HELL COULD I GO BACK AND EVEN BEGIN TO RESTORE ALL MY DOCUMENTED HARD WORK.





Next time some troll with a thousand views fucks with me, what are you gonna do?





That's right. You'll do your fucking job.





And please don't make moderators out of users who can neither read nor write.





It's really irritating when someone not even as intelligent as my toe jam tries to tell me what to do.





Really irritating... And to get flamed by my own toe jam? That is insufferable.





So stop fucking around and take this as an important lesson.





These growers work hard and give great advice. THEY are the site. NOT YOU.





So stop making moderators out of your friends.





Get a real merit based system in place... and some FUCKING SECURITY, YOU DUMB FUCKS!





Yeah, this is really fun. This shit is fucking endless.





Endless.





I work harder than anyone else to update my grow DAILY without fail. UNLIKE EVERYONE ELSE, I SHOW YOU MY GROW EVERY STEP OF THE WAY. I AM THE ONLY PERSON ON THE ENTIRE SITE THAT DOES THIS.





Think about that one.





Even all the fucking little trolls that hate me read every page of my updates.





And I read NONE of theirs.





That's kind of one-sided, don't you think? So how am I supposed to feel when they make threats against me in the most viewed thread on the whole stinkin' site?





Do you know the difference between a flame and a threat? It's pretty easy to distinguish the two. Federal judges do it all the time.





I don't want ANY FUCKING MONKEY BUSINESS IN THIS THREAD ANYMORE. 





OF ANY KIND.





I'm getting pretty tired of doing this.





I haven't even smoked a bowl yet since I got home from work.





I really need to.





Smoke a bowl that is.





I'm feeling surly right now.





Must be because all my detailed, information rich pages are gone.





WHAT A FUCK UP. I CAN'T SAY ENOUGH ABOUT IT.





NOT NEARLY ENOUGH.





Have you learned yet that I'm doing the site a huge favor just by being here?





Well? Have you?





Answer me dammit.





I want answers.





I want the truth.





I'm through with lies and deception.





I want honesty and truth.





Okay, I've been doing this too long... starting to lose it.





I was upset about something when I started, but I've been posting pictures so long, I'm starting to forget why I was mad.





Kinda' losing my train now and rambling incoherently.





What was I saying? Oh, yeah, I was lambasting Rollitup.





Fuckers.





Letting our shit get hacked. What a bunch of foul-ups.





Oh, my lord... I think I see the light at the end of the tunnel.





Yeah, I'm almost there.





Mary had a little lamb. Its fleece was white as snow.





Row, row, row your boat...





Gently down the stream...





Merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily...





Life is but a what?





That's right!





A dream, motherfuckers. Life is but a DREAM!





And one day we're all gonna wake up from this dream.





and realize we were afraid all that time of NOTHING.





























There. Now can I get back to updating currently please?

No more drama. Just ganja. And girls. Thank you.

Remember: You're called Rollitup... not Fuckitup.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> flowa: if you go into the editor and double click on the pic it should give you a dialog box with options. i think you have to do it within 72 hours of the original posting.
> 
> awwww, thanks for the kind words guys, i was starting to feel like i should go sit in a corner and hug and rock myself.



Haha your funny. I like you. You handle the wild beasts on the site really well and professionally. How about MelloQueen? .


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 16, 2012)

Jin I am loving the pictures as usual.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

thanx for the entertainment jin' !!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Jin I am loving the pictures as usual.


Peace.



flowamasta said:


> thanx for the entertainment jin' !!


Lol. It's all for you, buddy.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's the real flower Day 27 Update: Putting the 'M' in Monster.





Despite how I sounded in my recap rant, I'm actually quite happy.





Come on, you know you like it.





This is the time during flower when I start acting "extra crazy."






Le macros.

Larry.





Tahoe.





And no, your eyes aren't deceiving you. My leaf stems have crystals.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Rollitup. If this happens again, I'm taking my grows to Green Passion, THC Farmer, Weed.com, ANYWHERE but here. And I'll announce where I'm going, too. What are you gonna do? Ban me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yay i finally found your thread again, resubbed haha.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow, that must've been an incredible pain in the ass to re-post all those pics, but we all just took a journey there. Incredible pics and plants! THANK YOU!!!

If I could make a request, your blunt pictures were soooo cool. Can we see those again?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> yay i finally found your thread again, resubbed haha.


Together again at last! How I've missed you.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Together again at last! How I've missed you.


oh how ive missed you and your posts with the fine babes. im talking about the tahoe and the larry but that one girl was pretty hot too


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Wow, that must've been an incredible pain in the ass to re-post all those pics, but we all just took a journey there. Incredible pics and plants! THANK YOU!!!
> 
> If I could make a request, your blunt pictures were soooo cool. Can we see those again?


Thank you for thanking me.





It was a bitch. 





But you're all worth it.

































































I still have the roach from it. What exactly should I do with it you think?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

And how much longer are you gonna have those same Cheech and Chong and Jack Herer pictures on your home page? That's just a clear indication that no one is home.

I mean really, God bless Jack and Cheech and Chong, but who else is sick of looking at that shit? Raise your hand.

How much longer can Cheech and Chong be "back in the spotlight?" They'll be fuckin' dead and it'll still say that they're "back in the spotlight" at RIU. Lol.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And how much longer are you gonna have those same Cheech and Chong and Jack Herer pictures on your home page? That's just a clear indication that no one is home.
> 
> I mean really, God bless Jack and Cheech and Chong, but who else is sick of looking at that shit? Raise your hand.
> 
> How much longer can Cheech and Chong be "back in the spotlight?" Lol.


I second that! I love them all, at least update new pictures.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I mean really, God bless Jack and Cheech and Chong, but who else is sick of looking at that shit? Raise your hand.
> 
> I second that! I love them all, at least update new pictures.


Right-O, chum. Think of all that has happened in Canna-activism that has NOT appeared on the home page. Dreadful web management. But then again, that's why you're gonna read my blog. Never mind, RIU. Leave those pictures up until after Cheech and Chong have died.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And how much longer are you gonna have those same Cheech and Chong and Jack Herer pictures on your home page? That's just a clear indication that no one is home.
> 
> I mean really, God bless Jack and Cheech and Chong, but who else is sick of looking at that shit? Raise your hand.
> 
> How much longer can Cheech and Chong be "back in the spotlight?" They'll be fuckin' dead and it'll still say that they're "back in the spotlight" at RIU. Lol.


i thought i was the only one that noticed that was always on the front page haha


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Not even the sinister workings of a hacker can stop my buds.





Lower Tahoe nug mayhem.











Dig it. I lightly shuffled some of the larger fan leaves to relieve overlap contact and the smell. FUCK.





Smells better than last time. WoW.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

That looks absolutely incredible............thats all i got to say. oh it looks incredible to. u could pick a nug off that now damn, wooooooooow


----------



## dirk d (Mar 17, 2012)

There you go gentlemen! and the rest of you scums! There is your motivation for making lots of $$$ I would love to wake up to tiffanys beautiful flowing hair every morning. what a beautiful combination. Tahoe OG and Tiffany. a man could get addicted...

[video=youtube;s1XozsBN5Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1XozsBN5Z4&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow Crazy Data Loss... 

Hey Jin maybe it was those damn pesky gangsta hackers. "Bra" LOL 

Maybe the pigs/feds... Just took a chunk of data and are gonna troll thru it looking for larger scale people or ones in states w/o medical mj. Id say ur safer than most of us on here tho with your whopping 2 plants! But really ur 2 will probably pull more than a noob with a dozen un-scrogged plants lol


----------



## ejbarraza (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey Jin you should use a dual-arc bulb. They have MH and HPS in one bulb. They produce lots of resin due to the MH. They are expensive but your grows are like an artwork looking for perfection.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 17, 2012)

looking really good jin; you and flowa inspire me to perfect my macros. 

lol @ your rant


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> That looks absolutely incredible............thats all i got to say. oh it looks incredible to. u could pick a nug off that now damn, wooooooooow


Thank you, man. I tried really hard with this one.



dirk d said:


> There you go gentlemen! and the rest of you scums! There is your motivation for making lots of $$$ I would love to wake up to tiffanys beautiful flowing hair every morning. what a beautiful combination. Tahoe OG and Tiffany. a man could get addicted...
> 
> [video=youtube;s1XozsBN5Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1XozsBN5Z4&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


I like the way you think. 



AzCannaMan said:


> Wow Crazy Data Loss...
> 
> Hey Jin maybe it was those damn pesky gangsta hackers. "Bra" LOL
> 
> Maybe the pigs/feds... Just took a chunk of data and are gonna troll thru it looking for larger scale people or ones in states w/o medical mj. Id say ur safer than most of us on here tho with your whopping 2 plants! But really ur 2 will probably pull more than a noob with a dozen un-scrogged plants lol


There are already quite a few rumors and theories spinning around. Most have their place in the realm of possibilities. 

It could very well be a UK law-enforcement internet sting. This Rollitup has some association with the UK and there are TONS of growers posting from across the pond, where pot is just flat-out illegal. If that's the case, then you can blame all these illegal thug drug dealers on this site for the hack.

But what we all know is that not just anyone can implement a global hack on such a large database so easily.



ejbarraza said:


> Hey Jin you should use a dual-arc bulb. They have MH and HPS in one bulb. They produce lots of resin due to the MH. They are expensive but your grows are like an artwork looking for perfection.


I love the suggestions I'm getting for upgrades. So much gear to research.



mellokitty said:


> looking really good jin; you and flowa inspire me to perfect my macros.
> 
> lol @ your rant


I do it all just to impress you, baby.


----------



## kamie (Mar 17, 2012)

hey Jin, that digital micrscope do you just plug it into a camera and then start taking pics? when testing for trichs do you cut off a nug at the very top and take pics or do you just cut off a lil nug on the bottom and check from there?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

kamie said:


> hey Jin, that digital micrscope do you just plug it into a camera and then start taking pics? when testing for trichs do you cut off a nug at the very top and take pics or do you just cut off a lil nug on the bottom and check from there?


I'm not sure. I would think those higher-end ones can take the photos themselves, no? Or am I expecting too much out of a fifty dollar gadget?

I can only speculate as I have the cheap one from Radioshack that is not powered. I just position my camera lens over the eye-piece. It's akward. That's why my micros look like shit.

That trich question is tricky. I've noticed that the trichs on the underside of the bud sugar leaves tend to amber up first (upper buds getting affected most), while the trichs on the actual bud calyxes brown up slower. And yes, the upper nugs will always be more mature than the rest. If you can manage, try to get a clear view without cutting anything off the plant. If that's not practical, take a small sampling from top, middle, and lower areas and compare. edit: A TINY SAMPLING! Remember, it's a microscope so you don't need much.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> oh how ive missed you and your posts with the fine babes. im talking about the tahoe and the larry but that one girl was pretty hot too


Absolutely. Tiffany is indeed 'that one girl.' You've described her nicely with that simple, to-the-point phrase. I look at model portfolios all the time. I can't remember any of _their _faces because of Tiffany. Remind me to entitle one of the sets "That One Girl."

Here she is being the cutest one (and the only natural) with some blonde bimbos at the Mansion:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

Hey LJ - Is it OK if I repost my Malawi baby pictures?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Is it OK if I repost my Malawi baby pictures?


No need to ask, Mo. You should know that.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks - I am honored!

Which site can I use to get the pictures coded so I can paste them in here?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

The hack was a tremendous loss to many here... not just me. Though it still stings a bit when I think of my almost 25,000 views and dozens of pages flushed down the cyber-toilet, I can't help but look at the silver lining to this dark cloud.

The mystery, the absolute uncertainty as to the source or cause will make EVERYONE (especially those nasty illegal trolls) tread just a little lighter. In brutal honesty, there was much shady behavior going down here... I was the target of it more than once in my journals. But watch as the name-calling and chest beating quiets down because of this hack. I'm sure many of you have destroyed your grows already and have stopped posting. Good luck to you.

So to all you geezers who shoved your many trees in my face, I'll just say that it's good to be a licensed, two tiny plant hobby grower who no longer even vends to dispensaries (although it's legal for me to do so).

I think I already mentioned in my first journal how I opened my cabinet to a goon squad of LAPD? Don't you wish you lived in America?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - I am honored!
> 
> Which site can I use to get the pictures coded so I can paste them in here?


Photobucket is widely used but mocked (for good reason). It's the one I use, unfortunately. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

once ive copied the url link to the pic from photobucket, it comes into RIU, but i still cant edit it, are we supposed to edit it so it doesnt past a thumbnail ? or what the?? i'm sick of feeling dumb. and just want to post my pics so people can see them  had it going sweet before, thank again RIU, u tossers


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> once ive copied the url link to the pic from photobucket, it comes into RIU, but i still cant edit it, are we supposed to edit it so it doesnt past a thumbnail ? or what the?? i'm sick of feeling dumb. and just want to post my pics so people can see them  had it going sweet before, thank again RIU, u tossers


Shit, that sounds quirky. I wonder why it's behaving strangely for you? I did mention it was widely mocked.


----------



## dakinexcom (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thank you, Jojo. Perhaps if you have a moment, you can share in one of my favorite old Urban Grower videos. Unlike Lance, I can say to Nemo that I don't need the pre-packaged mix. I mix nutes by sense of smell alone... Now I know the AN haters are still out there, but I'm becoming a believer.
> [video=youtube;asD01GI_cL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asD01GI_cL4&amp;feature=rellist&amp;playnext=1&amp;lis t=PLC1C53302E77AE3C8[/video]
> I love the way he gives you a run-down of all the things Lance is doing wrong after the fact. Lol. The main thing Lance is doing wrong is "leeching" imo.


BRO so this guy is getting 64 LBS A HARVEST!?!? he said he wants 25 plants flowering and also in vegging.. So in his own words"I will get 4oz a plant" thats 25 plants x the amount each plant will yield = 4zipos so---- 25x4= 100zipos break into elbow room and that = 64!!! I suck at maTh but I think I am understanding this correctly but if not...... than I wana be likeView attachment 2074005
Now I have not read through your journal so if this has been addressed already I apologize... Keep growing


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok had enough  grass city is the go sorry rollitup if you can fix your shit up send me an email. 

i'll keep watch of yours and a few others jin, but i managed to post full size pics on grasscity's forum in the apprentice growers section 

much better


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

come over to a site, that pparently doesn't crash, the people seem to be full of compliments, and yeah, come on over

sorry Rollitup, kind of deserved this, .....ACTUALLY AS IF YOU DIDNT

http://forum.grasscity.com/apprentice-tokers/1018267-flowamastas-1-plant-monster-600hps-uvb.html


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> come over to a site, that pparently doesn't crash, the people seem to be full of compliments, and yeah, come on over
> 
> sorry Rollitup, kind of deserved this, .....ACTUALLY AS IF YOU DIDNT
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/apprentice-tokers/1018267-flowamastas-1-plant-monster-600hps-uvb.html


It's not hard to imagine that you would get compliments.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

330 veiws overnight, same concept as rollitup, just this site doesnt want to work for me, i guarantee everyone would follow you....just saying, hope this doesnt annoy anyone, but really, your shots on full screen.....YUM ....NEW MACROS ON FULL SCREEN, OH MY


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 330 veiws overnight, same concept as rollitup, just this site doesnt want to work for me, i guarantee everyone would follow you....just saying, hope this doesnt annoy anyone, but really, your shots on full screen.....YUM ....NEW MACROS ON FULL SCREEN, OH MY


Amazing. You make it sound so good. And if I already have a friend there... Hmmmm...

Edit:
Ha ha! I tried logging in at Grasscity and it turns out I've been a member since March 08 just like at RIU! So I guess I did research there in the early days, too. Check out your thread. I commented. My join date is March 2008, and that's my first comment. Cool, huh?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

Birthday


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

OK - Here are the pics:

Day 3:



Day 6:



Day 9 pH8!



Day 12 Bubbling Cup:



Day 13 Broken on Window Sill in Shot Glass:



Day 30 Back in the LJ Tote with Monster Roots:



Day 30 Wide Shot:



Day 33:



Day 37:




Thanks for the great journal,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

Roots are coming out of the net pot! Your tote rocks!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Roots are coming out of the net pot! Your tote rocks!


Very nice. It's growing!


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 17, 2012)

2 hours after Mohican's post, and all of his images have been "moved or deleted"


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

had to re-post, i was in the wrong section, here is a link...\

http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/1019055-flowamastas-600-watt-hps-1-plant-monster-flower-journal.html

yeah i was a member there also ages ago, went to signup, and i already existed, so had to go through 10 different passwords hehe


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> had to re-post, i was in the wrong section, here is a link...\
> 
> http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/1019055-flowamastas-600-watt-hps-1-plant-monster-flower-journal.html
> 
> yeah i was a member there also ages ago, went to signup, and i already existed, so had to go through 10 different passwords hehe


aw, grasscity. ive heard some crazy shit from the people on there. hahahaha. but then again, some of the trolls on riu make me question why i still come on here


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 17, 2012)

exactly. they are everywhere and anywhere, just have to respond in a way that doesn't stir up too much i guess. but after RIU massive failure's and there issues with the liking system and alot of other things. Grass city seems to be the choice although i did have to repost, but that was my fault, but if have any more ddgy issues, i will go back to keeping it to myself, and little people will get to learn my style of growing i guess, same goes for jin' i can see alot of people leaving if even 1 more thing went dodgy. next week riu will probably shutdown due to loss of too many members


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

I figure if I ever need to blow-torch some handcuffs off...





It's pretty cool... I mean HOT.

Okay, so that blunt was pretty nice, but let's face it, it's a fucking cigar. I'm not into the 'cigar-mouth' it gives you, so I finally went with this:





First time ever I'm trying these fancy clear wraps. It's a transparent cellulose paper replacement.





Says it's biodegradable, non-plastic (I certainly hope so), and does not alter the flavor of your favorite herb.

I've found that if I'm not smoking a bong, I have to roll a pretty big one to get high. It's the best way to experience your flavor characteristics as well.





Almost as big as the blunt.





And a lot more interesting to look at. I thought it would be difficult to roll, but it was surprisingly easy to handle.





It's interesting. But how does it smoke?





It's great. It's true. It does taste cleaner than a paper joint.





I'm sold. I put it out and it's right here next to me in my ashtray. Smells incredible. I'm very high.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> exactly. they are everywhere and anywhere, just have to respond in a way that doesn't stir up too much i guess. but after RIU massive failure's and there issues with the liking system and alot of other things. Grass city seems to be the choice although i did have to repost, but that was my fault, but if have any more ddgy issues, i will go back to keeping it to myself, and little people will get to learn my style of growing i guess, same goes for jin' i can see alot of people leaving if even 1 more thing went dodgy. next week riu will probably shutdown due to loss of too many members


yeah, they should make this an advantage to upgrade the site or something, i mean theyve lost the like button and all that shit. theres ways to make this site more simple, idk why they dont do it now since everybodys leaving anyway. i bet plenty of people who do web design would be glad to volunteer to make this site better, but its not my site so i cant judge.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I figure if I ever need to blow-torch some handcuffs off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i always wondered how those were translucent, felt like i was smoking cellophane haha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

So how do I get the leaves to be shiny like yours?

Edit: Did it taste like strawberry?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i always wondered how those were translucent, felt like i was smoking cellophane haha


I'd seen them around for a while, but always was kinda freaked out by it too. Glad I tried it. I would recommend, especially if you're trying to impress a chick.



Mohican said:


> So how do I get the leaves to be shiny like yours?
> 
> Edit: Did it taste like strawberry?


There's a lot of different talk concerning leaf shininess, but I think it's just mostly strain dependent.

Yeah, sorta like strawberry when you get closer to the middle. But like strawberry candy or gum, not like a real strawberry.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

Are they shiny from the start or does it develop with maturity?


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'd seen them around for a while, but always was kinda freaked out by it too. Glad I tried it. I would recommend, especially if you're trying to impress a chick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay now i can show off how much keiff i put into all my joints! and i could tell where the hash is at so i dont pass it at the wrong time


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Are they shiny from the start or does it develop with maturity?


I do believe it has something to do with the absorption of a certain element that promotes shininess (I forget which). There are times when overly shiny leaves could be a sign of a nutrient imbalance for example. But it depends on the overall bearing of your plants... as in if your plants are bursting with health and the leaves are bright and shiny, there certainly isn't a problem. 

The Tahoe was just a less shiny strain compared to Larry which shines like a mirror. Plus Tahoe was hit harder by the algae attack on the roots than Larry, so suffered an extra dull period on her leaves. But as she regained her health, she developed a sheen (but nothing like Larry).



crazyhazey said:


> yay now i can show off how much keiff i put into all my joints! and i could tell where the hash is at so i dont pass it at the wrong time


I wish I could like that.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I do believe it has something to do with the absorption of a certain element that promotes shininess (I forget which). There are times when overly shiny leaves could be a sign of a nutrient imbalance for example. But it depends on the overall bearing of your plants... as in if your plants are bursting with health and the leaves are bright and shiny, there certainly isn't a problem.
> 
> The Tahoe was just a less shiny strain compared to Larry which shines like a mirror. Plus Tahoe was hit harder by the algae attack on the roots than Larry, so suffered an extra dull period on her leaves. But as she regained her health, she developed a sheen (but nothing like Larry).
> 
> ...


im just gonna start doing +rep then say like haha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 17, 2012)

The Larry is looking so good! The frostiness is making my mouth water and I bet the smell is heavenly.

Edit: I was just on the Nute Sticky and it mentions that zinc can make leaves shiny!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

Look at that rich, brown caramel developing as it burns. It's so fucking potent now, you gotta be careful with this thing.





I'm still tasting that heavy earthy note that made me cough my lungs out just now. Joints rarely make me cough. But what a joint...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 17, 2012)

I never thought such a thing would come to pass, either. But you can't smoke a bowl without a lighter right? And I have to say this thing is pretty bad-ass.





Not surprisingly, I, like countless other stoners, lose my lighters. I tried having a bunch laying around to solve this problem. It works for a while, but they all seem to vanish in the end. Just too damned small and hard to spot on short, stoned notice.





Not only is thing big enough so that it's pretty near impossible to misplace or lose sight of when stoned, it's a real hand torch... not one of those cheap things that work for only a little while. And if you like guns, well...

The huge thumb plunger lets you know you're getting a powerful light.





The air pressure nozzle regulator turns the torch flame into a regular bbq lighter flame with just a flick.





Funny story. I seem to be arguing with all the store clerks I buy things from these days. When I took it home and fueled it, it sprayed pressurized fluid all over the place, but managed to fill somewhat. I rushed back to the store where I bought it. The dude started telling me that I simply need to use the adapter on the lid of the fuel can to prevent the spraying when filling. He asked if it worked at all and I said, "Yeah! I got some in. It's just that it sprays everywhere. See? It works fine!" Click! Foosh! (I had it on max - on max this thing is a deadly weapon)... The dude almost took cover! You should have seen him flinch! LOL! But can you blame him? Look at this thing. 





How would you like to stare down the barrel of this puppy? On max it's like a fucking light saber. If you're a chick and you smoke, I recommend this over mace... two birds with one powerful, deadly stone. Rock. I'll never lose my lighter again. 

Seriously, girls, get one. It's only fifteen bucks. If some asshole tries to hurt you, you can hurt him with this INSTANTLY... BAD. Setting an attacker's hair on fire is a sure fire way to discourage him. You can also blast out an eye or leave a painful burn scar on the face of an attacker that will remind him of this lighter for the rest of his life.

And the most important thing that makes this beauty a handy weapon is that in addition to being 1300 C / 2500 F in flame intensity, you can flail it around like a knife and the flame never goes out, loses shape or force. It's a total flame knife. Awesome.

But far be it from me to promote violence... this thing is for smoking weed. Why? The high-speed combustion of the bud makes the hits smoother.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Can't update tonight. Sorry. Hope you understand!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

I understand


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

Took the pictures out of photobucket - added them in to RIU


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Everything I said above? Forget it. Girls, this would NOT make an effective purse weapon!... Stopped working shortly after I typed my glowing review.





So I took it back to the store and exchanged with three of these cheaper pocket kind, and got the difference in cash.





I don't like Ed Hardy, so I was repelled by that initially, but these work at least.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing an X-acto knife and a little Simple Green can't solve... the cleaner, not the weed... nothing simple about that green.





These little jobs are actually pretty cool now that I removed those dorky decals. And as I stated above, the jet flame def gives a superior tasting hit.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Took the pictures out of photobucket - added them in to RIU


Really? How come?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

Did not know that when I removed them from PB that they would go away on RIU. So I added them directly until I refresh PB.

Edit: Going to check on the baby and take some pics.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Did not know that when I removed them from PB that they would go away on RIU. So I added them directly until I refresh PB.
> 
> Edit: Going to check on the baby and take some pics.


Please do. And post them here.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

They're cheap, so I got three. So if one breaks down, it's no big deal. They're also refillable. I bet you anything these little cheap ones are just gonna keep working and working. So far I give these things high marks for smoking bowls. We'll see how long they go before breaking, though. Smoking bowls outside in the wind? You need one of these. You can also aim the flame like a laser for precision cornering. I'll never smoke with a bbq flame again.





I try to be as green as I can when it comes to lighters. If you're a heavy pot smoker like me who smokes bowls almost exclusively, you go through a lot of lighters. A big can like this goes for around $5-8 at most tobacco shops. Get two or three refillable bodies, and you won't buy a lighter again for ages. I really can't believe I used to buy lighters and throw them away each time. Insane behavior.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 18, 2012)

Stopped smoking last summer and went with the Magic Flight Launch Box. Lungs feel soooo much better now - no more tar and coughing. And... the taste of the weed is amazing with the vape. Your OG would be killer with a vape. Can't wait to harvest mine.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi LJ - As promised, new pics:

Day 38 from above:







Day 38 from under:







Chores done today:
-Callibrated Blue Lab pH pen
-Lowered pH from 6.2 to 5.8
-Added 30ml H2O2
-Set up both 110W 6500K CFLs and Kessil LED lights and moved them higher

I need to have some of this Dry Ice extract and then design the Scrog screen:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

Last night when I was reading the "Plant Problems" sticky there was a post saying that if you have several air stones it can cause iron deficiency. Have you heard this and do you add extra iron?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Well it's a pretty blustery day. Check it out.
[video=youtube;4-cYHj3Medw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-cYHj3Medw[/video]
Sorry about the sound.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

here u go jin, inally worked this shit out, it wasnt working before but now it is!!!

have a geez at these hi re pics 

































[/IMG]


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Stopped smoking last summer and went with the Magic Flight Launch Box. Lungs feel soooo much better now - no more tar and coughing. And... the taste of the weed is amazing with the vape. Your OG would be killer with a vape. Can't wait to harvest mine.


Hi, Green. Yeah, I want to start vaping again. Perhaps I'll look into it to celebrate my harvest. I have a cheap box whip, but have always wanted something better.



Mohican said:


> Last night when I was reading the "Plant Problems" sticky there was a post saying that if you have several air stones it can cause iron deficiency. Have you heard this and do you add extra iron?


Yeah, air-stones can do that. Magnetic driven pumps submerged in the solution, too. That's why we use Calmag plus iron.

Plant looks fantastic, btw. So does that big green chunk of green thing.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here u go jin, inally worked this shit out, it wasnt working before but now it is!!!
> 
> have a geez at these hi re pics
> 
> ...


Like Like Like.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

Its time to swell now  thanx for your help with photobucket man, seems as though macs do shit themselves sometimes, see i got a little bit of nute burn on my tips, exactly what i was looking for, thats why i added more food, to see her limit, so now i backed off, and will feed just fresh water for the rest of the week, each day i have been adding 2 large frozen blocks of ice to my res, (4 litres total) to drop the res temp , as it feeds through, the ice cold water cleanses the roots, i can feel her drinking it, i can just tell, maybe im just a little hippie !!?? she is dripping in resin now, i am really happy with my results, its amazing to see such a different strain than yours grow completely different, these may be my biggest heads yet, and i thought they were going to be smaller


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Rollitup. If this happens again, I'm taking my grows to Green Passion, THC Farmer, Weed.com, ANYWHERE but here. And I'll announce where I'm going, too. What are you gonna do? Ban me?
> 
> Fucking stupid-ass website. Get your motherfucking shit together.
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, Funniest rant ever Jin!! Just what I needed after all this crazy shit happen!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice flow


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Since I missed yesterday's update, I snapped photos and uploaded during their flush. They're getting rinsed as we speak.





No messin' around with music videos or anything like that tonight. Just straight pix.





Packin' on size in a hurry. Drinking like crazy. Smells incredible.

Tahoe Macros:












Larry Macros:












Woo hoo! Lookit that! More to come soon after I finish changing the water, get high, and take a shower.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

i love seeing how that tahoe grows, spacy buds but its worth every last bit of potency the tahoe puts out. looking great jin.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

now they are chunkin up!! man, larry is puttin the show on here!, yea tahoe is deeeelish! but larry looks sumthin extra special, look at how those trics are curlin the sides of the leaves up, that shits the go , that is gonna be some massive resin production! ohh larry u fukin ferrari


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi LJ - Checked on the baby and the leaves have straightened. She likes that I pulled the light back. Checked the pH and it is back at 6.1 - WTF! I added more Mad Dr pH Down and I will check again in an hour. Those buffers make the pH stay and stay and then they take huge jumps so I need to take baby steps.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi LJ - Checked on the baby and the leaves have straightened. She likes that I pulled the light back. Checked the pH and it is back at 6.1 - WTF! I added more Mad Dr pH Down and I will check again in an hour. Those buffers make the pH stay and stay and then they take huge jumps so I need to take baby steps.


Don't be too alarmed by a little drift. 6.1 is not a disaster.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> now they are chunkin up!! man, larry is puttin the show on here!, yea tahoe is deeeelish! but larry looks sumthin extra special, look at how those trics are curlin the sides of the leaves up, that shits the go , that is gonna be some massive resin production! ohh larry u fukin ferrari





crazyhazey said:


> i love seeing how that tahoe grows, spacy buds but its worth every last bit of potency the tahoe puts out. looking great jin.


Thank you both. I'll respond with tonight's Flower - Day 29 Part II update.

Behold, my finest two plant OG run to date:





Live. Right here, only on RIU (so far Lol).





I swear, these babies have me all giddy like a noob on Christmas morning.





Oh, and hey, FM? You want Larry? I'll give you Larry. Will you just look a this? Remember how this was once the weak side?





Whole lotta' Larry goin' on...





You know what I'm gonna do to you, Larry? That's right... I'm gonna smoke you, Larry. I'm gonna smoke you.

Edit:
Oh, right, grow facts. You know what I'm doing differently? BOMBING with KUSHIE KUSH. They seem to be responding well.

All this bomb-ass LA CUT-ONLY OG KUSH to smoke and no one to share it with... YES!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah mate, larry is whoooping ass I likeitalot!!!!


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

you should get some really good macros while the hps is off so we can see those frosty trichs, which one has the most pungent aroma? 

also, i had a tahoe og clone back in 2003 or 2004, looked exactly like this structure when it finished.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 18, 2012)

Any time you are down in the OC, I will be happy to share! The Larry is STELLAR!!!!


----------



## curly604 (Mar 18, 2012)

looking great jin , you and flow have really made me want to try scroggin next round perhaps


----------



## curly604 (Mar 18, 2012)

the thought of an led scrogg excites me ...... i wonder if anyone on here has done it before.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 18, 2012)

curly604 said:


> the thought of an led scrogg excites me ...... i wonder if anyone on here has done it before.


its been done, forget who since all my subs are gone.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello, boys and girls. It's time for joint rolling 101 with Uncle Jin!





First we'll need just under 2 grams of OG Kush finely chopped, and jumbo, clear, grape-flavored rolling papers. Nothing Fancy.

And did you know about this trick? Crease your paper as shown:





This creates a cradle in which you can neatly and uniformly pack your weed:





And yes, I roll my kief sprinkled joints with one hand. I'm on horseback right now, too.





And boom!





Boom!





What a smoke. Clear papers rule.





So tasty.





Like grape-earth-caramel.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 18, 2012)

Okay, to make up for missing an update, I'm making tonight's update extra juicy. Here's how they look from directly above.





Center mass. Pretty impressive, huh?





I had to skew the angle a bit to get a good shot of Larry. I'll try to be straighter next time.






Tahoe Macrogeddon:











The below pic is a LOWER nug.











Does anyone know of an OG Kush growing competition? I'd like to enter.


----------



## kamie (Mar 19, 2012)

Looking great Jin. Do you prune at all in flower? What nutes are you feeding right now and wats the ppm at?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looking great jin , you and flow have really made me want to try scroggin next round perhaps


To scrogging, I raise my bowl high and say, "Just Do It" (btw, Fuck Nike)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2012)

OMG this is hard!!! I went in to check the pH and it is down to 5.9. The plant looked good so I turned off the fan to get some shots and the she started to bear-claw really badly.

Before change to LED:







After:













Wide shot of the setup:







I moved the Lights all further back and I hope the lights-out time will help her recover.

Help!

Mo


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> the thought of an led scrogg excites me ...... i wonder if anyone on here has done it before.


Stelthy did one before his 600W HPS grow!


----------



## curly604 (Mar 19, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> its been done, forget who since all my subs are gone.


sweet man you wouldnt happen to have a link would ya?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah mate, larry is whoooping ass I likeitalot!!!!


The Tahoe won't have any of it, though. Lol.



crazyhazey said:


> you should get some really good macros while the hps is off so we can see those frosty trichs, which one has the most pungent aroma?
> 
> also, i had a tahoe og clone back in 2003 or 2004, looked exactly like this structure when it finished.


 I'll see what I can do. I need more super sticky duct tape for my cardboard. It's just as good as lights out shooting. That Larry is an amazingly stout little plant.



Mohican said:


> Any time you are down in the OC, I will be happy to share! The Larry is STELLAR!!!!


I'll see what I can do.



kamie said:


> Looking great Jin. Do you prune at all in flower? What nutes are you feeding right now and wats the ppm at?


Thanks much. Pruning is done intuitively based on the different characteristics of each grow. I can't tell you how many times I've picked up my sterilized clippers and then put them down with these girls. The Plants are spacing themselves out so nicely, it seems like they know exactly what they're doing. Something just tells me to leave them alone and let them grow.

I'm only doing Sensi AB for base and Kushie Kush and Calmag. I'm running a reduced AB and increased Kushie Kush mix this time around. Right now I'm at 700ppm. Last week I started at 800ppm.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OMG this is hard!!! I went in to check the pH and it is down to 5.9. The plant looked good so I turned off the fan to get some shots and the she started to bear-claw really badly.
> 
> Before change to LED:
> 
> ...


It just looks like water-logging. How often are you spraying?

Or could the plant be reacting to the cooler LED light? I don't think it's because you had it too close. Anyone who knows about LED want to chime in?

Edit!
It looks really cool. Save that plant! Again!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2012)

Same thing happened with the seedling - the Kessil LED just fried it! I thought that she was big enough to take the abuse. We will see what tomorrow brings. What was your first grow like? Any major F-ups? I just want to know that some day I can be Lord Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Same thing happened with the seedling - the Kessil LED just fried it! I thought that she was big enough to take the abuse. We will see what tomorrow brings. What was your first grow like? Any major F-ups? I just want to know that some day I can be Lord Mo


My first grow was a mess. I had way too many plants and they stretched too tall. I had to (unintentionally) learn emergency training the first time out... Not pretty... I still managed to harvest nearly a pound of decent weed, though (Nirvana ICE).





I will show my football-sized ICE cola at the slightest opportunity. Not bad for a noob fuck-up, huh? I was so incredibly happy with it my first grow. It was a great high. Props to Nirvana for this one. I had buckets full of crystal covered nugs that lasted longer than I can remember. Lol.

Duh... Is this when I should harvest? Duh... they look pretty ready.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> My first grow was a mess. I had way too many plants and they stretched too tall. I had to (unintentionally) learn emergency training the first time out... Not pretty... I still managed to harvest nearly a pound of decent weed, though (Nirvana ICE).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have 7 ice seeds in my safe, im excited as fuck now.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i have 7 ice seeds in my safe, im excited as fuck now.


Oh, take care of those seeds, bro. That is fucking good, good shit. When it's growing, it looks like it doesn't know whether it's a sativa or an indica. And the colas get fuggin' frosty and HUGE.

The high was very energetic (harvested early without knowing it), but it was the one of the most memorable euphoric experiences I've had even with all the great OG's I've grown since. I'm almost tempted to start a couple of seeds myself to revisit it as a far, far, far more experienced grower. If I scrogged that with all I know now, well over a pound easily.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, take care of those seeds, bro. That is fucking good, good shit. When it's growing, it looks like it doesn't know whether it's a sativa or an indica. And the colas get fuggin' frosty and HUGE.


nice, im also popping some widow, if i get a good male or female i just might do me some breedin.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> nice, im also popping some widow, if i get a good male or female i just might do me some breedin.


If you successfully cross Ice to White Widow, I would kill for some beans. I do believe it's been done with stellar results in the past... "Ice Widow" and such. Now that would be a frosty nug.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> If you successfully cross Ice to White Widow, I would kill for some beans. I do believe it's been done with stellar results in the past... "Ice Widow" and such. Now that would be a frosty nug.


i know, the combination of the two great white would be impressive, ill see if i can bring some when i go to cali next year. if i do get good seeds im also gonna try to make an f2 as well as a f3 and so on so hopefully she can only get better with selective breeding.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/White_Castle/Nirvana_Seeds/


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

I've been messaging with Australian model, Susanna, off and on in the past several months. She's moving from Sydney to Sweden of all places. Why not California? I don't know. Sweden is cold. Anyway, she said as soon as she has 'the economy for it' (so quaint and charming), she'll fly out and shoot with me. WOW.






But I'm still on the Tiffany Crystal thing big time.





[video=youtube;PskNu05G-6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PskNu05G-6Y&amp;context=C43d7a29ADvjVQa1PpcFOKIH36hqv8sopGCwd7S 6Tk7D1QCYY2898=[/video]


----------



## dirk d (Mar 19, 2012)

You want the truth?? You cant handle the truth jin! lol i love it man i love it lol

[video=youtube;5j2F4VcBmeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

dirk d said:


> You want the truth?? You cant handle the truth jin! lol i love it man i love it lol
> 
> [video=youtube;5j2F4VcBmeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5j2F4VcBmeo[/video]


Oh, dude. That is one of my favorite scenes from one of my favorite movies. That just put a smile on my face. Thanks.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

For the first time since harvesting, I have skipped the wake and bake.

I was in a hurry this morning so rushed out the door without getting high. I figured I'd just take what's left of last night's clear joint with me and smoke it later in the alley.

Well, I have to say... when your body becomes this saturated, skipping the wake and bake actually becomes a different kind of high itself. I'm just cruising on the stuff still swimming around in my bloodstream without actually getting high...and I'm still very high. It's an amazing feeling. I feel more sedated than I normally do when I wake and bake.

Interesting...

BTW...that joint I brought is in one of those plastic snap-shut containers from the dispensary. I can still smell it through my jacket.


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha I love skipping a wake and bake and just feeling that half-high feel from last night if I got super stoned right before bed! I'm so pissed about that whole memory loss shit RIU had, my entire thread got deleted  On top of that out of 7 seeds I attempted to germinate, only 1 vortex and 1 Plushberry popped up.... FML. Anyways, just put the two remaining seeds of each I had into a tupperware with some moist paper towels, hopefully they crack open with a root for me . Going to start a new thread I think..


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 19, 2012)

and without the like button this site kinda sucks a lot more lol!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Haha I love skipping a wake and bake and just feeling that half-high feel from last night if I got super stoned right before bed! I'm so pissed about that whole memory loss shit RIU had, my entire thread got deleted  On top of that out of 7 seeds I attempted to germinate, only 1 vortex and 1 Plushberry popped up.... FML. Anyways, just put the two remaining seeds of each I had into a tupperware with some moist paper towels, hopefully they crack open with a root for me . Going to start a new thread I think..


Totally, man. My problem is that after a harvest, I get high CONSTANTLY. That means morning, noon, and night every day... So yeah, that pleasent 'morning after' feeling is something I haven't really been appreciating. It feels great. That's how you know you're smoking quality... never mind how it makes you feel when you smoke it, how does it make you feel when you DON'T smoke it?

Sorry to hear about your germ ratio. At least we have one Vortex and one Plushberry we're gonna see for sure, right? I'm really interested in that Plushberry.

And yes, I feel naked without my 'like' button


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's my new thread! I gotta go to physics now D:. Hopefully there will be a good show now that I somewhat know what I'm doing haha  just really really slow for outdoor in the first few months, won't get "exciting" until june when they kick into high gear! 

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/514109-round-two-2012-vortex-plushberry.html#post7165538


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

Feeling pretty good today. Feeling pretty good about the fact that I'm high without having to get high. So let's celebrate life, love, the world and all the beautiful things in it.





Bling, baby...Bling.





Can't wait to shoot.





And check this out. Isn't this like totally that girl in high school you had a crush on but she was dating the captain of the football team?





So I'm actually gonna do some work (seeing as how I'm at work and all), then I'll hit the alley later with my clear, stinky, huge roach.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 19, 2012)

Ice Football!!! LIKE LIKE LIKE +REP


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Ice Football!!! LIKE LIKE LIKE +REP


Thanks! I really wasn't expecting that on my first try! I haven't grown a bud that big since! ha ha!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, so I went out to a grassy field in front of an office building across the street from my building. There's a stand of pine trees and rocks in the middle of this grassy field. I sat down on a rock and lit up the leftover grape joint from yesterday.

Wow, bitches... Wow. This is the first time I saved my wake and bake for 3 in the afternoon. Interesting sensation. When I got up from my desk to get high, I was still quite high, so I was wondering why I was even going to light up at the grassy field in the first place. Seriously it was like a fucking dream when I stepped out. Sunny, windy, amazing. So why light up again? Well, I'm glad I went ahead and did it. As soon as I finished, I got up from the rock and started doodling in the dirt with a stick.

I'm so high. This is the highest I've been in my entire life. And my current grow looks like better shit.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

Damn like button, simple fix i would of thought......u know i like nearly everything,...... especially when this is growing in my bedroom!









[/IMG]


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Damn like button, simple fix i would of thought......u know i like nearly everything,...... especially when this is growing in my bedroom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That camera / nug combo is a winner.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

ha, thanx man, its the manual setting on the camera, u gotta have that manual mode, u can set shutter speed, aperture, and almost everything else!, i noticed how you get nice colour aswell as clarity, i found saturation on the cam and that helped along with a few other things, its sometimes hard, as there are darker spots in the tent here and there. man $260 money well spent!, and ive only charged it once!!! instead of those crappy lipo batteries is has a lithium-ion , no memory effect so you can charge it anytime, my light hood and few other things arrived, looks alot different from your hood, only has one outlet where the fan is, and vents on the side of the hood, so it operates a little different, but should be a improvement from what i'm using, will be for next grow, this grow is going GREAT!!!
but u already knew that


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ha, thanx man, its the manual setting on the camera, u gotta have that manual mode, u can set shutter speed, aperture, and almost everything else!, i noticed how you get nice colour aswell as clarity, i found saturation on the cam and that helped along with a few other things, its sometimes hard, as there are darker spots in the tent here and there. man $260 money well spent!, and ive only charged it once!!! instead of those crappy lipo batteries is has a lithium-ion , no memory effect so you can charge it anytime, my light hood and few other things arrived, looks alot different from your hood, only has one outlet where the fan is, and vents on the side of the hood, so it operates a little different, but should be a improvement from what i'm using, will be for next grow, this grow is going GREAT!!!
> but u already knew that


Yeah, your current looks great, but who knows what tomorrow may bring?

Honestly, when I first started out, I thought I would never be able to grow shit as good as the stuff I was buying. It's been a long journey, but now it's the other way around: Mine is the bud for all others to beat -- and they never do. Pretty good feeling. I bet you would kick ass in LA.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

lol, thanx man, yeah it is hard to find good bud elsewhere, only very recently i found a nice batch off another mate, he gave me a sample, its really nice looking, sweet smell to it, this is apparently amster gold, dont know where he got that name from i have never heard of it. it sparkles with crystals, but the high is not really there. i was able to smoke 3 bowls in a consistent order, without a real cough, my outdoor i cant stop coughing off 1 bowl and it wipes me. this sample is average, yeah it looks the goods, buts its hype, sad when you know the truth, people show you this and we're supposed to be impressed. am i being too picky???

here is the underside of the nug, and side on.....just did some googling and found the strain, it does look similar! here is a link if u want, very detailed image u can scan over and zoom in on....http://budgenius.com/Amsterdam-Gold-Kushism-BG0010001E668.html









ok, im pretty bent now, it works, but i could go another and that should not be the case


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, thanx man, yeah it is hard to find good bud elsewhere, only very recently i found a nice batch off another mate, he gave me a sample, its really nice looking, sweet smell to it, this is apparently amster gold, dont know where he got that name from i have never heard of it. it sparkles with crystals, but the high is not really there. i was able to smoke 3 bowls in a consistent order, without a real cough, my outdoor i cant stop coughing off 1 bowl and it wipes me. this sample is average, yeah it looks the goods, buts its hype, sad when you know the truth, people show you this and we're supposed to be impressed. am i being too picky???
> 
> here is the underside of the nug, and side on.....just did some googling and found the strain, it does look similar! here is a link if u want, very detailed image u can scan over and zoom in on....http://budgenius.com/Amsterdam-Gold-Kushism-BG0010001E668.html
> 
> ...


Maybe it's creeper weed. It sure looks pretty good. 

It's interesting for me to hear the stories of your bud adventures. It would be kinda nice to see how things are a world away in your neck of the woods. I'll have to visit one day. Let me make my fortune and quit my shit day job. Australia is one of the first places I'll visit.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

ummmmm why arent you growing a room full?? how many are u aloud to grow? u are most welcome here jin u nutter  i bet aussie erb is completely different, both great in their own unique way, hey funny thing, i was just doing a final trim on my out door, and found this massive thought to be a faaaaat calyx, only one on the whole batch!, gave her a gentle squeeze.......*OH MY GOD. WE GOTTA FUKIN SEED!, U BET UR ASS!! *wow, grew my first seed, is this viable?? it's perfect if you would like to see a pic, its massive, and brown, with patterns of black....so in seeing as though this is a very rare fuckin seed and it looks like i could germinate it.... in time, would this be a female or no way to tell?

edit: here u go





[/IMG]


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice a freebie! Happy days flow  Might need to do a WA/SA exhange program


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;CIgz9HvsVjA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIgz9HvsVjA[/video]
Getting pretty heavy in there...

Center mass.





Tahoe side.





Larry side. Short but nuggage just as huge.





A closer look. Awesome.





And a pretty nice bud shot overall if I don't mind saying so myself. I think it represents the spirit of this grow really well.





And I know exactly which nug this is. Remind me to get the cat hair later.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ummmmm why arent you growing a room full?? how many are u aloud to grow? u are most welcome here jin u nutter  i bet aussie erb is completely different, both great in their own unique way, hey funny thing, i was just doing a final trim on my out door, and found this massive thought to be a faaaaat calyx, only one on the whole batch!, gave her a gentle squeeze.......*OH MY GOD. WE GOTTA FUKIN SEED!, U BET UR ASS!! *wow, grew my first seed, is this viable?? it's perfect if you would like to see a pic, its massive, and brown, with patterns of black....so in seeing as though this is a very rare fuckin seed and it looks like i could germinate it.... in time, would this be a female or no way to tell?
> 
> edit: here u go
> 
> ...


It would probably be a female. I'm not sure about the viability, but sometimes the weak looking ones pop and the strong looking ones are duds. 

The rare wilted seed is not uncommon in sensimilla. I find a shriveled underdeveloped seed once in a blue moon. If you get a good one, it's a keeper. Didn't find any live ones in my Tahoe, unfortunately.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

Okay, believe it or not, I'm actually kinda' running low on weed. Let's see how many of these huge, clear roaches I make as we draw nearer to harvest. Lol.





Oh, BTW. These clear wraps are the best. I can't believe I ever used paper. Yuck. Not only are they way cooler to look at, it's a hell of a lot easier to roll, and even if it starts burning crooked, it will even itself out instead of running. Brilliant. And the roaches are a lot cleaner too. Highly recommend to all joint smokers.

Edit: Oh and how could I forget??! They taste way cleaner than paper. It's almost like it isn't there.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

cheers for that info jin  i thought she might be a keeper......be nice to have it, if the strain got lost over time.....i would most certainly set it up to be a mum


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers for that info jin  i thought she might be a keeper......be nice to have it, if the strain got lost over time.....i would most certainly set it up to be a mum


How's this for info? Here's some highly likely female bagseeds I found from top shelf OG from my favorite shop. These eggs are a treasure, mate.





Now imagine how these would do under the hot, Aussie sun? And what if some crazy Aussie were to start cloning these? Just saying... Just imagining, that's all.

Your mates would be all, "Culver City? Where's that, mate?"

And you'll be all, "Just smoke it, mate."

You could be the "Ghost" or "Raskal" of Australia. Just saying...

Edit:

What had me extra excited about finding seeds from these two particular OG's is that these two are two of my faves! The Culver is very Skywalker-like while the Goliath is named for its large, cement-like nugs.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

Far out, gives me the shivers, very rarely are there strains that make people gasp at, some truly remarkable strains, how do we do a swap  man an og in australia, word would get around soo quick. i'm looking for my next baby now, have mine as backup, but this amster gold is looking fine, aswell as this Jack herer/skunk both hard to choose, amster = big yield and nice quality (pics i showed u) and the jack, well, i think u may see that very soon, my mentor is vegging right now, so could be perfect timing! i may have to buy a backup pot to start my baby in, and if worse comes to worse, i'll setup my cooltube in the laundry to keep her alive until ive harvested!  hmmm sounds like a plan


----------



## lordjin (Mar 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Far out, gives me the shivers, very rarely are there strains that make people gasp at, some truly remarkable strains, how do we do a swap  man an og in australia, word would get around soo quick. i'm looking for my next baby now, have mine as backup, but this amster gold is looking fine, aswell as this Jack herer/skunk both hard to choose, amster = big yield and nice quality (pics i showed u) and the jack, well, i think u may see that very soon, my mentor is vegging right now, so could be perfect timing! i may have to buy a backup pot to start my baby in, and if worse comes to worse, i'll setup my cooltube in the laundry to keep her alive until ive harvested!  hmmm sounds like a plan


Dude, I think the very idea of OG's in Australia is pretty awesome to just about everyone here.

You got a killer lineup, but adding OG's cloned straight off bagseed moms from LA? Now that would be something. You say it's from LA, people would be like "bullshit." ...until they smoke it. Ha ha!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

This is Tahoe and Larry OG Kush...





Thanks for tuning in.

Edit:
I can't tell you the number of times I've gotten funny looks and sneers when I ask for two healthy clones.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking goog lordjin


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, believe it or not, I'm actually kinda' running low on weed. Let's see how many of these huge, clear roaches I make as we draw nearer to harvest. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kind of papers were they? im using these at the moment...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> what kind of papers were they? im using these at the moment...


Those are good too I'm sure. I'm having a pretty good experience with these. I love how the roaches are so much cleaner... and actually kind look cool.








hellraizer30 said:


> Looking goog lordjin


Thanks, boss.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Those are good too I'm sure. I'm having a pretty good experience with these. I love how the roaches are so much cleaner... and actually kind look cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope they have em in shitty fl


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

Attractive Undercover Cop Poses As Student And Entraps Teens To "Sell" Her Marijuana - by Tony Newman
source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-newman/attractive-undercover-cop_b_1277330.html?ref=marijuana







Working at the Drug Policy Alliance for the last twelve years I have read and heard countless stories of people having their lives ruined because of our country's cruel war on drugs. Last weekend, the nationally syndicated show _This American Life_ highlighted a story that is so insane, you don't know whether to laugh or puke. 

Last year in three high schools in Florida, several undercover police officers posed as students. The undercover cops went to classes, became Facebook friends and flirted with the other students. One 18-year-old honor student named Justin fell in love with an attractive 25-year-old undercover cop after spending weeks sharing stories about their lives, texting and flirting with each other. 

One day she asked Justin if he smoked pot. Even though he didn't smoke marijuana, the love-struck teen promised to help find some for her. Every couple of days she would text him asking if he had the marijuana. Finally, Justin was able to get it to her. She tried to give him $25 for the marijuana and he said he didn't want the money -- he got it for her as a present. 

A short while later, the police did a big sweep and arrested 31 students -- including Justin. Almost all were charged with selling a small amount of marijuana to the undercover cops. Now Justin has a felony hanging over his head. 

This story is not unique to Florida and it reminds me of 18-year-old Mitchell Lawrence, a young man from Great Barrington, Mass., who served two years in jail for selling a joint to an undercover cop. The officer befriended Lawrence and his friends and would hang out with them. One day the cop asked if Lawrence had any weed. Lawrence gave the cop a joint. The cop handed him $20. Lawrence hesitated, but the cop insisted on giving him the money. "Selling" the joint, because they were hanging out less than a 1000 feet from a school, and thus was considered a "drug free school zone," carried a mandatory minimum two-year sentence. 

The drug war is sick. How much money was wasted by our law enforcement to get these few bags of marijuana "off the streets"? How do these cops look themselves in the mirror? Seducing 18-year-olds to fall in love or pretending to be friends and then tricking them into procuring small amounts of marijuana so they can charge them with felonies is beyond slimy and diametrically opposed to the officers' charge to "serve and protect." 

We often hear that we need to fight the drug war to protect the kids. As these despicable examples show, more often the drug war is ruining young people's lives and doing more harm than good. 
_Tony Newman is the director of media relations at the Drug Policy Alliance (www.drugpolicy.org) _.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Attractive Undercover Cop Poses As Student And Entraps Teens To "Sell" Her Marijuana - by Tony Newman
> source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/tony-newman/attractive-undercover-cop_b_1277330.html?ref=marijuana
> 
> 
> ...


only in florida my friend, nowhere else on earth do the feds have more funding than here. sounds perfectly believable, colleges here love to fuck students over and really i dont think their outside life should even matter. 

i think the cops should look out for the ones who are out doing this shit in public, setting up a raid is like going overboard unless serious drugs come out of that place. 
lets put it like this. the cops are hunters, and the heroin dealers are vicious bears, while the pot dealers are harmless sloths(were slow as fuck dont even deny hahaha). the "hunters" should set up bear traps rather than going to hunt in the woods, if they catch a bear, great, but if they catch a sloth, then sucks for him. 
we all know, some of the hunters are scared to go and take down a bear, but if they can take out a sloth and get the same amount of money for a sloth that you would get for a bear at the market(lets say the market is their police cheif), why go catch bears? 
FL cops are a bunch of pussies, they love getting their pay upped for ruining someones future, mostly teenagers. back in my days, if someone had weed at school, they tried to figure out why you did it and made sure itll never happen again rather than putting him on probation and making him disqualified to be in government. its fucked up. 
even pulling people over for no reason and trying to search them, it happens to me all the time. i never get caught with anything but maybe a lighter, they will try you for that as well. dont come down here, its just a bunch of sloth hunters in a forest of bears, just a bunch of pussies scared to do their job.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> only in florida my friend, nowhere else on earth do the feds have more funding than here. sounds perfectly believable, colleges here love to fuck students over and really i dont think their outside life should even matter.
> 
> i think the cops should look out for the ones who are out doing this shit in public, setting up a raid is like going overboard unless serious drugs come out of that place.
> lets put it like this. the cops are hunters, and the heroin dealers are vicious bears, while the pot dealers are harmless sloths(were slow as fuck dont even deny hahaha). the "hunters" should set up bear traps rather than going to hunt in the woods, if they catch a bear, great, but if they catch a sloth, then sucks for him.
> ...


That's kinda' scary the way you put it. I love Florida for its women, though.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's kinda' scary the way you put it. I love Florida for its women, though.


yeah i know, us weed growers have to stay way secret out here, telling one person is like filing your own search warrant here. and yeah, if you go to the rich parts of town thats true but that almost goes for any state really. bitches is bitches lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> yeah i know, us weed growers have to stay way secret out here, telling one person is like filing your own search warrant here. and yeah, if you go to the rich parts of town thats true but that almost goes for any state really. bitches is bitches lol.


Hm. I guess I'm so used to the laid-back environment around here that I often forget it's not the same everywhere. I'm sick of all these 'different little Americas." There should be only on America... Our America.

I don't agree.You will find far fewer hotties in the midwestern and southern states (apart from Florida). I do believe California and Florida have the highest concentrations of hot women in the US.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hm. I guess I'm so used to the laid-back environment around here that I often forget it's not the same everywhere. I'm sick of all these 'different little Americas." There should be only on America... Our America.
> 
> I don't agree.You will find far fewer hotties in the midwestern and southern states (apart from Florida). I do believe California and Florida have the highest concentrations of hot women in the US.


i know, federal and state law keep our states different, its like how the division of europe led to civil war. i feel like the entire west will be medical states and soon enough itll be up to florida to stay 20 years behind as usual and let their economy suffer, and that also accounts for our shitty school systems giving out false propaganda on the adverse effects of weed. 

and thats true theres probably more of them per miles there though lol


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i know, federal and state law keep our states different, its like how the division of europe led to civil war. i feel like the entire west will be medical states and soon enough itll be up to florida to stay 20 years behind as usual and let their economy suffer, and that also accounts for our shitty school systems giving out false propaganda on the adverse effects of weed.
> 
> and thats true theres probably more of them per miles there though lol


I really do feel for those living in the 'less progressive' states. All I can do is keep growing and smoking it and promote its benefits online.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I really do feel for those living in the 'less progressive' states. All I can do is keep growing and smoking it and promote its benefits online.


thats about all i can do without getting apprehended by FL's worst. and less progressive states are dominantly red states, just a statement but i think it says a lot for those states that arent afraid of open mindedness. then again dmt is the most illegal drug in the country but we produce it when we sleep, we might as well make our brains illegal.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Well I didn't notice the broad mites until flower, and it basically makes the pistils start to die as soon as they pop out of the calyx. It's pretty sad looking, here's a pic of the white urkle at day 23 flower.
> View attachment 2006386
> 
> At least a couple people on a different site immediately identified it as broad mites just from the pic of the white urkle flower (a couple people said TMV but that was quickly shot down as being untrue/impossible)
> ...





frotastic said:


> I forgot to mention any way to get rid of this, because I talked to the PO staff and got some info:
> 
> I can't remember if you already sprayed/dipped your clones, and if so just disregard the rest of this - I'm not trying to tell you what to do since you are LORDjin: but the PO staff made it seem like there were a number of products you can use in veg preventatively to be sure you don't have these (or any) critters. I didn't realize I had them until flower so I'm kind of screwed, I'm using Mighty wash and crossing my fingers.
> 
> ...


Hey, I was doing some research about the pests associated with PO's cuts and google led me right to my own journal! Lol. Apparently I discussed it briefly with another user back in January (see above).

So I was cruising the threads and reading about various insects and am shocked and horrified by broad mites. HORRIFIED.

These are very tiny.





How tiny? Look how big they make a white fly look. GROSS.






And as Fro mentioned above, the tell-tale sign is the plant's inability to grow hairs or pistils during flower as exhibited in this Casey Jones plant I found online:





Completely conistent with Fro's diangnosis above. And what's even more disturbing is that the actual user from Grass city who posted this pic said once broad mites have attacked your buds, they're rendered unsmokable.

The best treatment is no treatment.






Man, I went through two full bottles of this stuff fighting the powdery mildew last time. Fucking soaked the shit out of ALL my buds repeatedly. 

Now at the time I was thinking the product was completely safe because my plants seemed to shake off the smell and looked even healthier after a spraying.... But alas anything extreme isn't desirable, so for me to think that they didn't suffer in the least from this aggressive serenade treatment would be delusional. 

The stuff worked well, but I'm glad to leave it alone this time. Going the sterile route seems to have taken care of everything.

So having said that, I'm really happy to report that my grow is clean this time. No PM, and certainly no broad mites, and no soaking with Serenade. Should result in a nicer finish.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

i agree, and yes buds with broad mites will be more than likely unsmokable  i have seen the worse case scenarios and eggs pop and sizzle, crackle, and you got fireworks going on, and it can ruin the taste if fairly run down, i would say broad mites are much worse than spidermite as they attack the new plant cells, and secrete their own mucus and shit....not nice. i would say yeah make hash....and hope for the best. oil would be my choice

edit: *Morning all! *


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i agree, and yes buds with broad mites will be more than likely unsmokable  i have seen the worse case scenarios and eggs pop and sizzle, crackle, and you got fireworks going on, and it can ruin the taste if fairly run down, i would say broad mites are much worse than spidermite as they attack the new plant cells, and secrete their own mucus and shit....not nice. i would say yeah make hash....and hope for the best. oil would be my choice
> 
> edit: *Morning all! *


Oh, Gross. That just gave me the gross shivers... eggs popping and crackling in the bowl? NASTY!

Edit:
Good Late Afternoon!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, Gross. That just gave me the gross shivers... eggs popping and crackling in the bowl? NASTY!
> 
> Edit:
> Good Late Afternoon!


lol, down here in Australia mate, back in the day, i remember smokin whateva we could get! i think ive nearly seen it all, or smoked it all! the crpa that is, its only nowdayz i can finally smoke my own quality  here is my collection, i won't go into exactly whats in the jars, but it's a mighty fine cocktail, and i KNOW you would love any 1 of these  cause i only keep good stuff, and i make hash and oil outta average, and small stuff, the new outdoor batch is the 2 large jars on the right, my little bright red jar is whats left from my last indoor girl, and the rest is a cocktail of goodliness, oh that little jar is my Fave, sparkley goodness in there. nigh night bedtime stuff in there





[/IMG]

and that is a bowl full of the fattest calyxs i could find off the stems off all the main heads....yum, u need to try a bowl full of them, smooth and killer





[/IMG]


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, down here in Australia mate, back in the day, i remember smokin whateva we could get! i think ive nearly seen it all, or smoked it all! the crpa that is, its only nowdayz i can finally smoke my own quality  here is my collection, i won't go into exactly whats in the jars, but it's a mighty fine cocktail, and i KNOW you would love any 1 of these  cause i only keep good stuff, and i make hash and oil outta average, and small stuff, the new outdoor batch is the 2 large jars on the right, my little bright red jar is whats left from my last indoor girl, and the rest is a cocktail of goodliness, oh that little jar is my Fave, sparkley goodness in there. nigh night bedtime stuff in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one covered in red hair reminds me of something I smoked once called "Hindu Mountain."


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey LJ - I have a nute question. What exactly are you using and what are your amounts in ml? How much water are you running? I did a res change today and I will have a full report with pictures later.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I have a nute question. What exactly are you using and what are your amounts in ml? How much water are you running? I did a res change today and I will have a full report with pictures later.


I'm running Advanced Nutrients Sensi. Grow AB & Bloom AB. I supplement with nothing but calmag and h202 in veg. In flower I supplement with nothing but Kushie Kush, h202, and calmag.

I normally start young clones at right around 100-300ppm depending on the size. I'll increase feed according to the speed of their growth. I wish there was a set formula I used every time that I could easily refer to, but much of my feeding is done intuitively case by case.

Some strains feed like pigs and never burn while other strains you don't want to even show the nute bottle to. My last run, the plants were smaller because they couldn't tolerate high feedings. This current grow can tolerate more, so I've been going significantly heavier this time around.... hence the leaf burn and larger plant size. 

As a specific example, I was right around 600ppm right now last time, I'm currently at 700ppm. May not seem like a big difference, but if you're running a really active system like mine, a little bit makes a difference.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2012)

*LIKE LIKE LIKE!
*
Thanks LJ!
I know what you mean. I did the res change because I was sure I was burning this girl. I put way less in the res and I am at 900ppm! Good news is that she seems to be doing better. More detailed info when I post my report. 

It is so hard to judge how she is doing because these lights mess with what I see. When I turn them off she is really dark green! How do you read your girls?

Cheers,
Mo

Edit: Have you ever used Superthrive?


----------



## frotastic (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Jin!! Glad to see you brought back the broad mites discussion, because it's best to hear about it before it happens to you!

And I have to put in my $ .02 about the bud being "unsmokable" after broad mites have gotten into your plants. The broad mites cause your plants to basically stop growing buds, or keeps them from growing buds at all (which would make the plant not smokable, since there's nothing to smoke but leaves). Since they're too small to see with your eyes you have to figure it out based on how the buds look. BUT if you get rid of them quickly enough the buds will start to grow back. At some point I'll try to post a pic of my final product of the plant (white urkle) that got hit with broad mites the worst. Definitely still smokable buds, just not nearly as full-sized or potent (but I can't be sure the low potency was just due to genetics). I used a product called 'mighty wash' which is supposedly safe on flowers, and I noticed that after about 3 applications the buds started to grow again. It was too close to the end of my grow, already week 6 flower I think, but I think if I had just let them continue to flower then they might have recovered somewhat.

ALSO something interesting to note, I had tahoe growing right next to the white urkle that got crushed by broad mites (in a scrog, mind you), and the tahoe has ABSOLUTELY NO SIGNS of broad mite damage....explain that one!


Anyways the plants look amazing!!! Can't wait to see if the larry ends up beating out the tahoe in potency-


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin!! Glad to see you brought back the broad mites discussion, because it's best to hear about it before it happens to you!
> 
> And I have to put in my $ .02 about the bud being "unsmokable" after broad mites have gotten into your plants. The broad mites cause your plants to basically stop growing buds, or keeps them from growing buds at all (which would make the plant not smokable, since there's nothing to smoke but leaves). Since they're too small to see with your eyes you have to figure it out based on how the buds look. BUT if you get rid of them quickly enough the buds will start to grow back. At some point I'll try to post a pic of my final product of the plant (white urkle) that got hit with broad mites the worst. Definitely still smokable buds, just not nearly as full-sized or potent (but I can't be sure the low potency was just due to genetics). I used a product called 'mighty wash' which is supposedly safe on flowers, and I noticed that after about 3 applications the buds started to grow again. It was too close to the end of my grow, already week 6 flower I think, but I think if I had just let them continue to flower then they might have recovered somewhat.
> 
> ...


Ah, there you are. I was doing stoned pest research this morning and fucking google pointed me to my earlier discussion with you! How funny is that? I was all, "Larry OG vs Tahoe OG in Dual Monster Plant System? Now who the fuck would come up with a title like that?" Lol.

I had a nightmare about bugs last night. That's why I was doing the research.

Yes, please share further details of your results with us.

Why did they leave one plant alone and attack the other? Could it be a strain preference? Lol.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 20, 2012)

Just wanted to say the thing about PO & their bugs is they do get clones/strains from people. It would be entirely possible a clone u or I buy from them they didnt cut or grow. Therefore they have no actual knowledge of the strain/bugs/PM/etc. So id grab something known that they have their own moms of. They have admittedly gotten & distributed pests before. I'd be kinda hard not to tho in all fairness when not only dealing with lots of other growers daily but _taking plants in _from them also. 

That being said I love them, and im gonna post their website here since ive seen a few people on here say "Whats PO?". They are_ the _place to get elite cuts, not like the tude is gonna mail me one of Swerves Tahoe OG's but PO happily sold me 1 for $14! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better/cheaper/more guaranteed than seeds!


http://www.pogenetics.com/


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2012)

*LIKE

*


> wanted to say the thing about PO & their bugs is they do get clones/strains from people. It would be entirely possible a clone u or I buy from them they didnt cut or grow. Therefore they have no actual knowledge of the strain/bugs/PM/etc. So id grab something known that they have their own moms of. They have admittedly gotten & distributed pests before. I'd be kinda hard not to tho in all fairness when not only dealing with lots of other growers daily but _taking plants in _from them also.
> 
> That being said I love them, and im gonna post their website here since ive seen a few people on here say "Whats PO?". They are_ the _place to get elite cuts, not like the tude is gonna mail me one of Swerves Tahoe OG's but PO happily sold me 1 for $14! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better/cheaper/more guaranteed than seeds!
> 
> ...


I need to do this next time!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

some strains are more pest resistant than others, on most of the seed sites, they say that in the profile. i noticed the 2 clones that are flowering in my yard, the white flies dont land on at all, they seem do stay clear from it, but my strain, they looooooove, i'm forever finding them buzzing around my strain i even have seen white flies twice in my indoor grow!!, but they dont seem do do that much damage in small numbers, i think some plants give off attractants to lure them to certain strains. most certainly strain related i would think...
When i was saying before that mite ridden buds being unsmokable, i was referring to the worst cases, and they can attack in the last few weeks of flowering, and lay eggs, and do all sorts, just cause u cant see it with your naked eye, trust me, shits there, if u had bugs, there is going to be traces, and tastes, and contaminants. but in saying that, ive smoked plenty of bush, and not cared if there was a bug, and yeah, ive had my fair share of bad tasting bowls in the past!! i thourogly inspect my outdoor buds when i do my final manicure, *oh BTW i got 154 grams off my 2 outdoor plants!!!....in 3 months growing outside *


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 20, 2012)

We bought a couple of OG clones from a guy here in town, and it turned out they had spider mites. (!) I sprayed my plants down entirely top to bpttom, bottom to top for 4 weeks with a neem oil mixture. I am now past week 5 of flower, and so far, so good. They only liked the OGs, though I saw a couple on the master bubbas. I was on it real quick, which helped. Lesson learned in getting plants from somewhere unknown. But... the OGs are looking really good; been giving them calmag with their nutes, and they seem to be happier. Debating whether I should cut off the fan leaves with the mag deficiency; might do that next time I get to the back of the tent.

I looked at the PO site and saw all of the OG options. How can I tell which strain I'm growing? 

Lordjin... been meaning to tell you after seeing your update pics... I have bud envy.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

I went in and did some pruning. I got so covered in sticky smelly goo that I almost cried....and I realized that I have a major sagging with weight issue already.





They're really starting to pour out now.





For the life of me, I could not get that sticky shit off my hands. It used to be fun as a noob, now I just hate it. You can't do anything when your fingers stick together like that.





I already applied a 'pull-up' tie to two key Tahoe branches. I need more cotton string. I'll photograph the tie-job for the part II update.





In short, these plants are fuckin' starting to scare me.





A real glue factory. Real horror show.

Honestly, I don't think PM or a single broad mite could survive in there. It almost killed me. This is potency of Another Kind.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Mar 20, 2012)

Fuck gloves ur gonna need one of these!  Looking freaky mate!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Just wanted to say the thing about PO & their bugs is they do get clones/strains from people. It would be entirely possible a clone u or I buy from them they didnt cut or grow. Therefore they have no actual knowledge of the strain/bugs/PM/etc. So id grab something known that they have their own moms of. They have admittedly gotten & distributed pests before. I'd be kinda hard not to tho in all fairness when not only dealing with lots of other growers daily but _taking plants in _from them also.
> 
> That being said I love them, and im gonna post their website here since ive seen a few people on here say "Whats PO?". They are_ the _place to get elite cuts, not like the tude is gonna mail me one of Swerves Tahoe OG's but PO happily sold me 1 for $14! Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better/cheaper/more guaranteed than seeds!
> 
> ...


Hey, I love PO too! And I would be remiss if I didn't thank 323cheezy - first for pointing the place out, and second for bringing the cuts to me. 

I believe that pests and disease can be proactively treated and avoided altogether without a single pull of the foliar-spray trigger. My 'clean root' theory is panning out perfectly. Not a trace of PM.



flowamasta said:


> some strains are more pest resistant than others, on most of the seed sites, they say that in the profile. i noticed the 2 clones that are flowering in my yard, the white flies dont land on at all, they seem do stay clear from it, but my strain, they looooooove, i'm forever finding them buzzing around my strain i even have seen white flies twice in my indoor grow!!, but they dont seem do do that much damage in small numbers, i think some plants give off attractants to lure them to certain strains. most certainly strain related i would think...
> When i was saying before that mite ridden buds being unsmokable, i was referring to the worst cases, and they can attack in the last few weeks of flowering, and lay eggs, and do all sorts, just cause u cant see it with your naked eye, trust me, shits there, if u had bugs, there is going to be traces, and tastes, and contaminants. but in saying that, ive smoked plenty of bush, and not cared if there was a bug, and yeah, ive had my fair share of bad tasting bowls in the past!! i thourogly inspect my outdoor buds when i do my final manicure, *oh BTW i got 154 grams off my 2 outdoor plants!!!....in 3 months growing outside *


You're the man, bro. I would not know what to do with a pest as I've had zero experience with them... being all sterile and indoors and all.

But it's def good to have your knowledge and experience around.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> We bought a couple of OG clones from a guy here in town, and it turned out they had spider mites. (!) I sprayed my plants down entirely top to bpttom, bottom to top for 4 weeks with a neem oil mixture. I am now past week 5 of flower, and so far, so good. They only liked the OGs, though I saw a couple on the master bubbas. I was on it real quick, which helped. Lesson learned in getting plants from somewhere unknown. But... the OGs are looking really good; been giving them calmag with their nutes, and they seem to be happier. Debating whether I should cut off the fan leaves with the mag deficiency; might do that next time I get to the back of the tent.
> 
> I looked at the PO site and saw all of the OG options. How can I tell which strain I'm growing?
> 
> Lordjin... been meaning to tell you after seeing your update pics... I have bud envy.


Thanks! I'm sure your OG will be fine. Cut the damaged leaves off, leave 'em on... won't make that much of a difference.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

wow u really did dose them with nutes!  don't worry so did i lol, nice job jin' "job" for sure u have got a mass of branches there, u are going to go crazy bending them this way and that way, heck i say if you have to grow branches sidewayz, do it, i have and the heads have been masterpieces with the ends curlin toward the light, that would be crazy, and it may help you with the space you are working with, let some fall over, they will love you for it, wow, that cab must be smelling so beautiful, it stinks more where the ac is pumpin air around yeah?? i bet .......jealous i am.

* good luck sorting them branches out and tip on sticky fingers!.....dont waste that stickiness, rub some olive oil on your finger, rub it around and suck it up, if you got clean hands without cat hairs on them  it will dissolve in the olive oil and makes it easier to clean hands after.*


----------



## lordjin (Mar 20, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Fuck gloves ur gonna need one of these!  Looking freaky mate!
> 
> View attachment 2080115


Oh... why can't I "like?"


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow u really did dose them with nutes!  don't worry so did i lol, nice job jin' "job" for sure u have got a mass of branches there, u are going to go crazy bending them this way and that way, heck i say if you have to grow branches sidewayz, do it, i have and the heads have been masterpieces with the ends curlin toward the light, that would be crazy, and it may help you with the space you are working with, let some fall over, they will love you for it, wow, that cab must be smelling so beautiful, it stinks more where the ac is pumpin air around yeah?? i bet .......jealous i am.
> 
> * good luck sorting them branches out and tip on sticky fingers!.....dont waste that stickiness, rub some olive oil on your finger, rub it around and suck it up, if you got clean hands without cat hairs on them  it will dissolve in the olive oil and makes it easier to clean hands after.*


Fuck yeah. I like to call it "surgical burning." So here's Flower - Day 31 Part II for ya.

Speaking of "surgical burning," here's a good example of it on the tie photo below. Wherever you see that edge burning, it's Tahoe. Larry, the smaller plant, took it much better.





This branch is tied to one of the metal tabs on the cabinet body. A smaller Tahoe branch is tied to it. These two branches were forcing Larry to lay down a bit too much. Propping them up helped a lot.

And we have a smaller "Queen of Larry" happening on the weak side. Look at her Tahoe subjects.






A nice canopy shot.





And here's a closer look at that Larry cola on the right side.





And in case you're wondering, yes, this is some of the fastest calyx swelling I've seen. And as gorgeous as Larry is, Tahoe has more trichs.

And here's a look at the underside of that Tahoe branch I had to tie. Amazing.





Oh, and Kids? Leave the 'surgical burning' to the old-hands. Right, FM?

Maximizing yield... it's the only way. Now remember, I'm no longer a leaf destroyer, but a surgical leaf burner? Some things you can never get out of your blood entirely.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

*Malawi Baby Day 40
*Hi LJ - Here is todays report. It has been a busy day. I decided to sort out my nutes and change the res water. Here is what I did:
- 7 gallons RO water
- 12 ml Pro-TeKt
- 30 ml Sensi A
- 30 ml Sensi B
- 30 ml H2O2 3%
- 3 ml JungleJuice Micro (for zinc)
- 2 ml JungleJuice Grow (like Cal-Mag)
- 3 ml SuperThrive
- 2 ml Mad Farmer Get Down pH

Results: 900 ppm and 5.4 pH - DAMN! I was shooting for 600ppm and 5.8.

Well I just checked on the baby and she seems to be doing fine. I am getting growth at the nodes and am wondering if this is a Sativa trait.

Here are the pics.

The setup:







Top shot:







Side shot 1 macro with the node growths:







Side shot 2 with the node growths:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *Malawi Baby Day 40
> *Hi LJ - Here is todays report. It has been a busy day. I decided to sort out my nutes and change the res water. Here is what I did:
> - 7 gallons RO water
> - 12 ml Pro-TeKt
> ...


might want to check their pH, i think i see the beginning of the claw(might just be the burn). and are you using those LED cfl bulbs?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

Two 6500K 110W CFLs on the sides with "heat lamp" reflectors and a Kessil 350 Magenta in the middle up high. The clawing was worse afew days ago and I think it was more from over nuting. I had the CFL right on top of the plant for a week with no problem. It is the Kessil that seems to have the super intensity that needs to be carefully added. This is labeled as Malawi Landrace Sativa but I saw real Sativas back in the day and they had really skinny leaves right from the start. I remember a big black seed that started with 5 fingered leaves! Does anybody know where I can get something like that?


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Two 6500K 110W CFLs on the sides with "heat lamp" reflectors and a Kessil 350 Magenta in the middle up high. The clawing was worse afew days ago and I think it was more from over nuting. I had the CFL right on top of the plant for a week with no problem. It is the Kessil that seems to have the super intensity that needs to be carefully added. This is labeled as Malawi Landrace Sativa but I saw real Sativas back in the day and they had really skinny leaves right from the start. I remember a big black seed that started with 5 fingered leaves! Does anybody know where I can get something like that?


man do i miss those good ol landraces, go on seedfinder.eu and you can still find pretty old school genetics. 
swazi red is a pretty good land race sativa or nigerian


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Two 6500K 110W CFLs on the sides with "heat lamp" reflectors and a Kessil 350 Magenta in the middle up high. The clawing was worse afew days ago and I think it was more from over nuting. I had the CFL right on top of the plant for a week with no problem. It is the Kessil that seems to have the super intensity that needs to be carefully added. This is labeled as Malawi Landrace Sativa but I saw real Sativas back in the day and they had really skinny leaves right from the start. I remember a big black seed that started with 5 fingered leaves! Does anybody know where I can get something like that?


I would say it's doing what it's supposed to be doing. When they're still establishing a substantial root mass, they don't look happy. You're going through that period now. It's nothing to worry about. The hydroton is quite harsh, but once the plant gets used to it, watch your side shoots grow.

What's important is your new growth at the top and side nodes. If it looks healthy and is growing noticeably day to day, you're on your way.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess I will need to get a good Thai or Haze and do a 99 on it.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I guess I will need to get a good Thai or Haze and do a 99 on it.


well depends what kind of genetics your looking for, look on seedfinder.eu under strain database and go to list of strains, it should be an option to look up strains according to their original country or continent. 
and jin's right, it'll look unhappy for a few days before she perks up


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

She is throwing out 6 long roots now and one is displaying a nice fishbone!

Here is what I want the leaves to look like:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

This is what I got from Attitude:

Bought:
12 Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular

Free:
UFO#1 CH9 Female Seeds Afghan Haze 33
Holy Smoke 2 x Malawi Gold Reg, 2 x Mozambique Poison Reg, 2 x Mulanje Gold Reg

I tried germing one of the twelve Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular and it was a dud. I hope I have better luck with the rest. I think maybe I will pop a few more and see if I get any good lookers.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> This is what I got from Attitude:
> 
> Bought:
> 12 Holy Smoke Seeds Mulanje Gold Regular
> ...


the malawi gold and mozambque poison are both sativas if i remember correctly, you'll probably have some pretty skinny leaves by the 4th or 5th node. 
and heres another good sativa http://www.seaofseeds.com/product-detail.php?cat_url=Sativa-Seedbank&prod_url=hawaii-maui-waui


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

Great minds think alike. I was just on that site and got this pic of the Malawi:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

The leaves have that same curl and pillowey look.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Great minds think alike. I was just on that site and got this pic of the Malawi:
> 
> View attachment 2080222


looks like youve got the genetics you were aiming for, ive been thinking about trying some of the landraces with short seasons, iranian landraces are impossible to find if you want regular seeds.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

I am sure there is somebody out there who has the killer cut and seeds! Goodnight!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Malawai Gold.

Descriptive passages from Sensible Seeds.






Malawi Gold is a very special Afropips marijuana strain. She was selected as No.1 from 10 years experience with the top Malawi cannabis growers for her spiciest taste and a supreme psychoactive clean vibrant high. Her seeds have been using for constant breeding projects and brought to life hundreds of modern marijuana hybrids.





(_Jin's note: The above pic reminds me of FM's fuzzy colas -- But the pic was labeled Malawi Gold_)
It's a very elegant sativa plant with a dominant stem and a good branching. She got her name because of a light gold shade that covers her leaves and gives them a look of a 'golden lady'. With typical sativa lasting 16 flowering weeks, she develops well constructed numerous bud sites which make a nice fragrant furry cover around her. Malawi Gold buds are very dense and glitter with a stick gold juice full of THC. Naturally, Malawi sativas have a higher THC content over CBD and, therefore, produce a heavier cerebral, couchlock effect. The high is long lasting and has an enjoyable alert mental clarity coupled with a warm pleasant feeling that radiates throughout the body.





Growing Malawi Gold seeds is just fun. She's got such a strong African genotype that can easily cope with mild stress and mould. There is no restrictions where to grow this cannabis strain, she shows excellent result nearly anywhere, in soil, pots and hydroponics setups. The more you nurture your 'Golden' lady, the better result she shows. Anyway, an average 300 gr. is almost always guaranteed. A unique tropical and luxuriant spicy fragrance appear at the beginning of the flowering period and is carried through the maturing one.

Cannabis farmers are considered Malawi Gold as early cultivated. They harvest her at the beginning of November and keep the final product for months and months.


 Sex
Regular
 Type
Sativa
 Flowering Time
Medium, Long
 Outdoor Harvest
November
 Height
Tall
 THC Level
Med
 Flowering
Photoperiod
 Genetics
Pure-bred, traditional landrace
 Characteristics
Long Lasting


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

have any of you guys read about any good iranian land races? hopefully one that isnt feminized?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Here it is again just in case.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm not one of those guys that shoots every pair of tits he possibly can. I'm a stoner. I need a really good reason to go through the hassle.





If you can get me to shoot with you, you know you're hot.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Now how the fuck does a plant this size burn at 730ppm?





I don't know. But it does. I had no choice but to dilute again. I don't want to let my 'controlled burn' reach the bud sugar leaves.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Now how the fuck does a plant this size burn at 730ppm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used to have a bud that upped ppm about 10 parts every 2 hours so theyd have enough food an then some, he said if it were to burn hed notice it when he came back and he always was going for that tiny tip of burn, nothing really noticeable from a distance. makes me want to do hydro but i leave my house for long periods too often


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i used to have a bud that upped ppm about 10 parts every 2 hours so theyd have enough food an then some, he said if it were to burn hed notice it when he came back and he always was going for that tiny tip of burn, nothing really noticeable from a distance. makes me want to do hydro but i leave my house for long periods too often


Yeah, that's exactly what I was trying for. That tiny bit of tip burn. i overdid it a little, but i think I controlled it reasonably since Tahoe didn't burn to a crisp.

Yes, hydro not ideal for people who actually want to leave the house.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

String cheese, a childhood favorite I haven't sampled for far too long. I was astounded by the deliciousness of this particlar brand because... I hope you're sitting down... it's the SUPERMARKET BRAND! That's right. And this string cheese is string cheese perfection. Perfectly salty, ultra stringy, and perfectly chewy. In short, string cheese ambrosia. 

But I got greedy and tried the Kraft name brand string cheese thinking that it would somehow be even better because it's more expensive. Guess what? Wrong. The Kraft brand was stiff, didn't string off well, and the flavor was bland. Boo. So what does this important string cheese lesson tell us? If you got a good thing, hold on to it and love it... don't go straying looking for something better. Cuz guess what? It's not better.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi, Mods. Remember back when you didn't know what a swell guy I was and took these down?











Sure, you remember.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

Are you fishing for some mod activity!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Are you fishing for some mod activity!


I fish for many things... sometimes even fish... but I don't think I would want that responsibility. 

And it probably wouldn't be a good idea to give it to me. "You're banned! You're banned! And you're banned! And you're a shitty grower! And fat! And ugly! And you're banned" Lol. See where I'm going with this?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

hehe nice one jin' that mod seen u quick smart, just when u think they aren't lurking........ have they seen my thread  ....
man, u have got 1 awesome grow going on, wwwwwwwooooooowie ive had a couple of weird things going on with my girl, but she still looks wild, just a couple of weird flowers appearing on a couple of tips.

and yeah man! u got that 'surgical burn' worked out!, little more heay than maybe i go, but i maybe heading that direction after last nights feed, i gave her a shot of ryzo, which gets her stinkin pretty bad (seaweed extract medium conditioner)....

your girls are soo damn frosty its incredible, very different parts of the world our herb!!! i also had to support some heads last night, things are laying down on the net, much better than last grow, gonna be hectic to harvest though  not looking forward to that at all, looks like i got a few half ounce colas here and there


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

what is this ?? i picked it off thinking it was a seed...... it was fluffy and full of white hairs


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what is this ?? i picked it off thinking it was a seed...... it was fluffy and full of white hairs


Holy shit. I've never seen that before. Well as long as a face-hugger didn't jump out. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hehe nice one jin' that mod seen u quick smart, just when u think they aren't lurking........ have they seen my thread  ....
> man, u have got 1 awesome grow going on, wwwwwwwooooooowie ive had a couple of weird things going on with my girl, but she still looks wild, just a couple of weird flowers appearing on a couple of tips.
> 
> and yeah man! u got that 'surgical burn' worked out!, little more heay than maybe i go, but i maybe heading that direction after last nights feed, i gave her a shot of ryzo, which gets her stinkin pretty bad (seaweed extract medium conditioner)....
> ...


Yeah, it's totally a nute thing. Lol!

As if my last grow wasn't enough to teach me that these are low-feeders. I refuse! I'll nute for yield every time.

And yes, I hate harvesting. I'm gonna try to have a better attitude about it this time.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

this strain has so many variations its not funny, ive grown this 3 times indoors, and each time its completely different, and always produces a few unexpected surprises like what im finding, my very first grow which was my best to date, actually ended with 1 or 2 bananas i found on a more mature head, but no seeds, a mate gre it in a hot shed and temps rose to over 4o degrees with 2 600 watters and no ac or cooltube or anything, in blistering hot summer heat, and produced a lower yield, very dense with tiny tiny little brown seeds all throught the whole lot. it seems this plant needs extreme perfect conditions to grow to its full potential, so i'm glad i got my new lighthood, things should even be more controlled again.

and yes i will try to have a good harvest time. its that weird feeling i dont like aswell, you know when you know you're gonna chop her down, and thats it you dont get to see buds growing again for a while. its like a lost piece of my soul. but as it dries that feeling slowly subsides. and i get back to fuking


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> this strain has so many variations its not funny, ive grown this 3 times indoors, and each time its completely different, and always produces a few unexpected surprises like what im finding, my very first grow which was my best to date, actually ended with 1 or 2 bananas i found on a more mature head, but no seeds, a mate gre it in a hot shed and temps rose to over 4o degrees with 2 600 watters and no ac or cooltube or anything, in blistering hot summer heat, and produced a lower yield, very dense with tiny tiny little brown seeds all throught the whole lot. it seems this plant needs extreme perfect conditions to grow to its full potential, so i'm glad i got my new lighthood, things should even be more controlled again.
> 
> and yes i will try to have a good harvest time. its that weird feeling i dont like aswell, you know when you know you're gonna chop her down, and thats it you dont get to see buds growing again for a while. its like a lost piece of my soul. but as it dries that feeling slowly subsides. and i get back to fuking


Yeah, this shit is behaving pretty differently from the phenos I grew last time. The variance between indiviual specimens is something we can ponder endlessy while high. "I wonder why it did that? I wonder why it did this? I wonder what would happen if I did this? or that?" Lol.

I've been smoking this Tahoe non-stop since I harvested. As I mentioned earlier, this is the highest I've been in all my life. I'm starting to wander the streets like a semi-retarded person... but man, it's so fun!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

i know exactly what you mean, and how you feel  i dont even try to act straight anymore, if people think im high, who gives.....im obviously enjoying life, im the one smiling, and going home to smoke and smile some more


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i know exactly what you mean, and how you feel  i dont even try to act straight anymore, if people think im high, who gives.....im obviously enjoying life, im the one smiling, and going home to smoke and smile some more


Funny. My behavior as of late has been very eccentric, and I'm just getting weirder the more I smoke. I fly tiny kites, study string cheese, and I ordered my pizza in person at my local pizza restaurant yesterday. Weird. 

I hate the kind of weed that makes you all paranoid where you just wanna crawl under a rock. I LOVE the weed that makes you friendly and talkative around strangers.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

yeah, i dribble shit all day. even to myself. but yes you fly mini kites u funny man and play with string cheese, the perfect example of a relaxed dude

rang my mentor bout those yellow sacks, seem to be pollen sacks, but useless apparently with this strain, it wont polinate itself, its just trying to reproduce as a last ditch effort, my mentor says perfect, and dont worry about a thing


----------



## fxbane (Mar 21, 2012)

You ordered your pizza _in person_?! Jin, you're not eccentric - you've gone bat-shit crazy man! Next you'll be insisting your models wear clothes and stuff.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

fxbane said:


> You ordered your pizza _in person_?! Jin, you're not eccentric - you've gone bat-shit crazy man! Next you'll be insisting your models wear clothes and stuff.


Ha ha! I thought so too!

But if I ever start shooting clothed models, you have permission to put me out of my misery.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

Mo's Update Day 41 Malawi from Seed

Hi LJ - Here are today's pictures. She is looking good!

Top view natural light (flash):






Side view with bushy sprouts:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Mo's Update Day 41 Malawi from Seed
> 
> Hi LJ - Here are today's pictures. She is looking good!
> 
> ...


Hey hey! Looking great already! See? What did I tell ya?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is a time lapse of the LJT growth:

Day 30






Day 33






Day 37






Day 38






Day 40






Day 41






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

Alright! Time lapse! My favorite! Thank you! 

BTW, that's lookin' mighty sativa.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hi, Mods. Remember back when you didn't know what a swell guy I was and took these down?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some slightly exposed tits never hurt anyone, keep it up jin


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> some slightly exposed tits never hurt anyone, keep it up jin


Thanks for the re-post.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for the re-post.


haha no problem


----------



## lordjin (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;4G6w_KQUmj0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G6w_KQUmj0[/video]





Did some key pruning and tied up the saggers. The budscape makes a little more sense now.





I'm starting to think more and more that I burned 'em just right.





I pulled the dissolved solids down just a little bit...





Maybe I'll do some macros later...

Edit:
Hey, at this point even I can't believe this is just two plants.

Edit 2:
See? This is how they DIDN'T grow last time. Fuck you PM, Fuck you. Ha ha!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 21, 2012)

You better do some macros later  girls are looking great. Im almost at 3 weeks on my girls. I'll Be giving your thread some more porn here in a couple weeks


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

I need to go to the Dr. because your pictures gave me frostbite!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 21, 2012)

> BTW, that's lookin' mighty sativa.


From your lips to God's ears


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what is this ?? i picked it off thinking it was a seed...... it was fluffy and full of white hairs


Thats the start of a hermie plant


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

my mentor thinks i shouldnt worry atall, says some strains can have a hermie trait without growing seeds, only 2 weeks left so seeds cant grow in that time surely? i hear 3-4 weeks, and these are only pollen sacks i've been told, and the pollen in them will be sterile, he says some added stress or heat can make these pop out, i'll pinch them out cause they look ugly, and will keep a good eye on her over the next couple of weeks.

my first strain had these, and i had 0 seeds. but in saying this. I could be wrong. my outdoor batch popped 1 seed out of the whole lot. (same strain) i think the UVB lamp is adding some stress to the plant and making her pop these pollen sacks as a last ditch attempt to reproduce. we will soon see, at end of week 6 i will take a large cola off and chop it down for photo analysis. if its full of seeds, its gonna be alot of hash. but i seriously doubt this strain is going to do this to me after 2 good grows, as i cut ALL my clones myself and never had an issue, however this clone came from somebody else, but i grew the clone that came from!!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice stuff Jin, looks super. Has Larry started producing as well as Tahoe then?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> You better do some macros later  girls are looking great. Im almost at 3 weeks on my girls. I'll Be giving your thread some more porn here in a couple weeks


Hooray for Porn!



Mohican said:


> I need to go to the Dr. because your pictures gave me frostbite!


I hope you don't lose a limb!



DST said:


> Nice stuff Jin, looks super. Has Larry started producing as well as Tahoe then?


It's producing as well as it can, but Tahoe is just flat-out bigger.


----------



## dirk d (Mar 22, 2012)

Where the hell is the LIKE button???????????????? wtf!!!!

p.s. everyday should be a tiffany day!! lol


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

dirk d said:


> Where the hell is the LIKE button???????????????? wtf!!!!
> 
> p.s. everyday should be a tiffany day!! lol


----------



## asilsweater (Mar 22, 2012)

I just read entire thread and ur a sic man, in a good way!!! Uve dialed in ur setup and the strains u work with, ive worked with ogs since 2005 wen ogs were hard to aquire and have been around profesional growers with degrees and u are right there with them,my congrats to u and keep posting journals!!!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

asilsweater said:


> I just read entire thread and ur a sic man, in a good way!!! Uve dialed in ur setup and the strains u work with, ive worked with ogs since 2005 wen ogs were hard to aquire and have been around profesional growers with degrees and u are right there with them,my congrats to u and keep posting journals!!!


Thank you. You should have seen it before I lost dozens of pages of updates and 25k views.


----------



## asilsweater (Mar 22, 2012)

Wat kinda yield u looking to get?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

Not quite larry or tahoe!! man, u puttin on 1 hell of a show jin' wow, i got one of those taste monitors where u lick the screen, and wait......hang on


hey jin, u remember those dodgy clones i got off a mate and i saved them , bringing them back to good health?? well i knew they were worth saving, even if its only going to be a taste!! little 12 inch high buds, not big, but soooo frosty and sticky, i'm always proud of all my girls!!  wonder what she'll taste like anyway? no nutes atall, just straight into organic soil and bam!! 1 for me, 1 for the mrs









[/IMG]
oh shit gotta see the bud shot





[/IMG]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2012)

Flow! Now I am all sticky! But WD-40 is great for clean-up


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2012)

Mo's Update 
Malawi Baby Day 42

Hi LJ - Here are the baby pictures for today:

Top view:






Side view - this Sativa has some cool node growth:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 22, 2012)

Cat picture







It is all your fault LJ!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Cat picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck this lack of like button.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Mo's Update
> Malawi Baby Day 42
> 
> Hi LJ - Here are the baby pictures for today:
> ...


Like Like Like ^^^^^^


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;FE8Uut3YRdw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FE8Uut3YRdw[/video]





For the greater good. Did a little pruning of weak lower stuff. Last time you would have seen fuzzy white patches on a weak lower branch like this. Check it out. All clean! Booyah!





Now on to the shots...
























And here's a look at the real stretchy stuff happening at the northwest corner.





Northeast corner:






And let's round it out with a couple of macros. I don't think I'll be doing a part II tonight.

Larry:






Tahoe:


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

asilsweater said:


> Wat kinda yield u looking to get?


Not really sure. Stay tuned and find out!



flowamasta said:


> Not quite larry or tahoe!! man, u puttin on 1 hell of a show jin' wow, i got one of those taste monitors where u lick the screen, and wait......hang on
> 
> 
> hey jin, u remember those dodgy clones i got off a mate and i saved them , bringing them back to good health?? well i knew they were worth saving, even if its only going to be a taste!! little 12 inch high buds, not big, but soooo frosty and sticky, i'm always proud of all my girls!!  wonder what she'll taste like anyway? no nutes atall, just straight into organic soil and bam!! 1 for me, 1 for the mrs
> ...


Tasty looking indeed. Stellar work as always.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;rog8ou-ZepE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE&amp;ob=av2e[/video]
Okay, so my now infamous Nirvana Ice Football bud shot has been kicking around again. Thanks to... me. So check out the hook while my DJ revolves it. Poice!






A trip down memory lane... the lane is a garden path, btw.

Ah, who could forget tender Diablo before I turned her into a burnt monster?






And a little Platinum OGK. 












I forget what this is.






Seedlings are so easy to grow...






Hey, it wasn't supposed to get this fucking tall, okay?






El Diablo made me do it.






And here's a lights off shot I forgot to post from my last Tahoe grow! Thanks for watching!





Be sure to tune into my blog when I shoot Tiffany! And don't forget the calcium in your diet!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

ha lol! crack up! nice entry there jin   i love the look of that ghost! , i have a question...
that nug that shot up past the light, what was it like, i'm really curious, as it wouldnt of got direct light, i'm curious to how much difference it would make, i have a lot of head underneath my canopy, if i had another week to grow i would probably do a split harvest considering the lower stuff would mature last. just my brain wondering....

btw. wow on that light off pic of ol' Tahoe, now thats some wild colours!, depending on how high u are looking at that pic it looks like an insane trippy christmas tree


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn dude frosty.... looking great as always!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 23, 2012)

Got to love the string cheese


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ha lol! crack up! nice entry there jin   i love the look of that ghost! , i have a question...
> that nug that shot up past the light, what was it like, i'm really curious, as it wouldnt of got direct light, i'm curious to how much difference it would make, i have a lot of head underneath my canopy, if i had another week to grow i would probably do a split harvest considering the lower stuff would mature last. just my brain wondering....
> 
> btw. wow on that light off pic of ol' Tahoe, now thats some wild colours!, depending on how high u are looking at that pic it looks like an insane trippy christmas tree


I'm sorry. Those are both pictures of Platinum. I was in error before but corrected it.

With a 1000w blazing in a small metal cabinet, the radiant light is just as effective. The buds that are actually not directly under the light seem to do best. Light is just everywhere, even above and around the light. Those nugs that grew beyond the light were the best .



brandon727272 said:


> Damn dude frosty.... looking great as always!


Thanks, B. I'll be checking your journal tomorrow at work. Or later today... gotta get to bed.



hellraizer30 said:


> Got to love the string cheese


Unless you're lactose intolerant, string cheese is your friend.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

thanx for that jin, very useful information, i'm sure the plant soaks up the energy it needs for growth overall, never really read or thought about that, maybe the direct light is damaging technically....

cheers


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 23, 2012)

Things are hella slow in the beginning of spring, and my journal is depressing with vibes of possible not sprouting seeds D: lol hopefully this changes soon... Oh well, I'm enjoying my first day off in over 3 weeks


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx for that jin, very useful information, i'm sure the plant soaks up the energy it needs for growth overall, never really read or thought about that, maybe the direct light is damaging technically....
> 
> cheers


That's exactly right. The buds that mature with the radiant light without being directly exposed are just as good if not better.



brandon727272 said:


> Things are hella slow in the beginning of spring, and my journal is depressing with vibes of possible not sprouting seeds D: lol hopefully this changes soon... Oh well, I'm enjoying my first day off in over 3 weeks


I can understand that. I'm really intrigued by your style of growing, though, since I can't think of anything more removed from what I'm doing.

I know it takes a bit more patience than a crazy artificial plant accelerator like I'm running, but the process is one with nature, so I love it for that reason.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

Cat picture:







You made me get two cats!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Cat picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. He's a beauty (he?). Love the white paws and clearly defined tabby markings. Adorable! Gorgeous!

Does he have Toyger in him?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 23, 2012)

If you look at his brother youu can see the stripes in his gray fur. They are pound kittys that we adopted after reading your journal. I think he might have a little Toyger.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> If you look at his brother youu can see the stripes in his gray fur. They are pound kittys that we adopted after reading your journal. I think he might have a little Toyger.


Well hey if my journal really did inspire you to do that, then it was all worth it.

I love them both. That's pretty much the age Anton was when I found him...slim and lanky just like that (see below). He ballooned up big time, though.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## dirk d (Mar 23, 2012)

Jin dont you know its bad etiquette to only have 1 hot naked pic??? you know you have to put them up in pairs only! come on man!!! lol


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

dirk d said:


> Jin dont you know its bad etiquette to only have 1 hot naked pic??? you know you have to put them up in pairs only! come on man!!! lol


----------



## onegoodturn (Mar 23, 2012)

I've been inspired by your grows LJ. I have a DWC based on yours that is kicking butt. I'm not yet ready to start a journal but here's a couple of pics of some God's Gift that I'm growing in Fox Farm soil with their nutes. I'll try and get some pics of the DWC tomorrow.


View attachment 2084334View attachment 2084335


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

onegoodturn said:


> I've been inspired by your grows LJ. I have a DWC based on yours that is kicking butt. I'm not yet ready to start a journal but here's a couple of pics of some God's Gift that I'm growing in Fox Farm soil with their nutes. I'll try and get some pics of the DWC tomorrow.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2084334View attachment 2084335








Excellent work! Wow! I love God's Gift!

Edit:
Thank you for reading! Please do post pix of your hydro project.


----------



## onegoodturn (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry for trying how to figure out how to post full size pics in your thread. I will behave now I promise. I live at 8,000 ft. and think that the climate here is perfect. 


View attachment 2084368View attachment 2084367


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Man, ive noticed traffic is wayyyyyyy down since the retarded crash everyone is pissed about. Hell ive cut back big time too, they really fucked themselves there.... Feels to me like a waste if it can just be stupidly & randomly erased, my post # went from almost 300 to like 100 lol, not that it really matters, quite dumb tho. 

I can only imagine how people like you & Flo feel having detailed threads with daily updates.... all gone


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;gp5JCrSXkJY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gp5JCrSXkJY&amp;feature=related[/video]
We're all Flower Children at heart... so it's okay.





Enjoy the show...











This, Tahoe's true main head, had to be tilt-tied to relieve a little of that harsh light exposure.











And the now famous lower nug on a Tahoe rear branch.





This is going right into Clarence Clemons, into my lungs, and into my brain.


----------



## onegoodturn (Mar 23, 2012)

I was so lucky. My friend found 5 seeds in the God's Gift he got from the Wellness Clinic. I popped 3 of them and they all turned out to be ladies. So now I have the 3 ladies flowering under 1,000 HPS. Previous pics. 

My system isn't as sophisticated as yours LJ but I keep an eye on everything daily. I gots lots of time on my hands. Can't believe how these plants are taking off. I'm going to get some cuttings in the next couple of days. Yeah, I like growing peppers too.

I have a great idea for a SCROG too. I will start my own journal then.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Man, ive noticed traffic is wayyyyyyy down since the retarded crash everyone is pissed about. Hell ive cut back big time too, they really fucked themselves there.... Feels to me like a waste if it can just be stupidly & randomly erased, my post # went from almost 300 to like 100 lol, not that it really matters, quite dumb tho.
> 
> I can only imagine how people like you & Flo feel having detailed threads with daily updates.... all gone


I don't know, there's something to be said for this new, quieter RIU. I just want the like button back.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

onegoodturn said:


> I was so lucky. My friend found 5 seeds in the God's Gift he got from the Wellness Clinic. I popped 3 of them and they all turned out to be ladies. So now I have the 3 ladies flowering under 1,000 HPS. Previous pics.
> 
> My system isn't as sophisticated as yours LJ but I keep an eye on everything daily. I gots lots of time on my hands. Can't believe how these plants are taking off. I'm going to get some cuttings in the next couple of days. Yeah, I like growing peppers too.
> 
> ...



Stellar! Looks like a clean setup. Where to begin? I love that you're growing peppers with them, but let's get to the two plants. Excellent vigor. Those powerful erect (yikes) leaves indicate vigorous feeding. Nicely done.

Looks like a heavy indica.

I would appreciate it if you kept my journal updated now and then with your progress even if you start your own thread.

Thank you.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey Jin, do you think i could scrog using 2 rooms? Meaning veg in 1 room w/out a screen & move into a bloom room with one...


----------



## onegoodturn (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll definitely keep you updated LJ. I grew years ago in tomato buckets and have had veggie gardens for years. I love the scientific part of growing and your system rocks. The only thing I'm worried about now is my roots clogging up my submerged pump. Yeah, the ladies in the DWC are amazing.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 23, 2012)

Your plants are looking great, Lordjin. Mine are not. I am so pissed at myself.

My OG girls have spider mites again. Or maybe I should say "still"? I am currently in a state of defeat and am mentally re-grouping. I am going to kill those little sobs, but right now I am wallowing in my own misery. I am at day 41 of flowering, and am soooo close to my first harvest. I am not giving up, just worked up. Can somebody please tell me it's going to be okay? LOL 

Not long ago, I posted that I got rid of my spider mites with neem oil. IDIOT!!!

My current plan - which will happen AFTER I hit some kush - will be to haul all those sticky, sticky plants out of the tent and spray them down again. Why? Because that's all I know to do right now, and it should halt their progress somewhat. I swear, whenever I stop spraying these plants down, the mites come back. It is sooo much work to do this, and then wait til they dry so I don't burn the leaves.

Signed,
a very pale green


----------



## lordjin (Mar 23, 2012)

onegoodturn said:


> I'll definitely keep you updated LJ. I grew years ago in tomato buckets and have had veggie gardens for years. I love the scientific part of growing and your system rocks. The only thing I'm worried about now is my roots clogging up my submerged pump. Yeah, the ladies in the DWC are amazing.


Much thanks. Sounds like you have a real passion for cultivating. Welcome to the journal! Glad you jumped out into the light with your plants.

Yes, when the roots start occupying the res, just periodically check down there to see if they're reaching into the pump's intake. Gently pull away with your hand if you do see it. It should be manageable.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Your plants are looking great, Lordjin. Mine are not. I am so pissed at myself.
> 
> My OG girls have spider mites again. Or maybe I should say "still"? I am currently in a state of defeat and am mentally re-grouping. I am going to kill those little sobs, but right now I am wallowing in my own misery. I am at day 41 of flowering, and am soooo close to my first harvest. I am not giving up, just worked up. Can somebody please tell me it's going to be okay? LOL
> 
> ...


Oh boy... what is it with OG's and spider mites?

If it's any consolation, I logged many a stressful hour with Serenade bottle in hand last grow because of persistent PM. At the end of my hot, stressful Serenade soak sessions, the sweat was literally overflowing out of the latex gloves I had on. Fuckin' nasty. My hands would prune up in my own perspiration... And going in there without protection is not an option.

Keep fighting the good fight. I'm there with you in spirit.



AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin, do you think i could scrog using 2 rooms? Meaning veg in 1 room w/out a screen & move into a bloom room with one...


I think it would be possible, but not easy. You would have to opt for a more modified scrog with a higher screen perhaps. Maybe you could build a screen that's not too difficult to height adjust and gradually bend down the transferred plants, lowering the screen as you do so?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

An excerpt from my book. Now you will tune into my blog, won't you?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

Okay, so I'm not sure it's quite appropriate to keep referring to this as the 'weak side.'





Though Larry is the smaller plant, she has clearly established a legit presence. Applied a few more key ties... Becoming a web slowly but surely.





This is just a small corner at the very front right side.





General sprawl shot... getting pretty thick in there.





There's a pretty flat 'lower canopy' happening just to the right of center mass.





General sprawl shot going the other way.





And a few macros.





I'm totally having flashbacks now. I do distinctly recall one of my friends saying back in the early 90's, "Dude, there's this thing called "Koosh" now that is supposed to be the most potent thing to date. And I remember saying, "Ah, more fairy tales."











I'm thinking about writing a song or a poem about the joys of no PM.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

nice....beautiful work 'jin!! hey u know those flowers u got coverin those boobies n bits, did u know that's passion flower? ofcourse u did...

wow, i want those genetics!! mind u i'm still pretty happy!!

u wait till u harvest, i think larry is going to surprise u bigtime, she seems more dense, could i be wrong though!?

any hairs browning yet?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice....beautiful work 'jin!! hey u know those flowers u got coverin those boobies n bits, did u know that's passion flower? ofcourse u did...
> 
> wow, i want those genetics!! mind u i'm still pretty happy!!
> 
> ...


Yes, hairs started drying a few days ago. Larry's hairs are drying slower. I think Larry is a 'mighty mite.' Small plant structure, but produces. Ideal for limited space growers.

This is the variety of passion flowers I have growing outside my window.





Trippy looking flower.





Check out how those purple things look like bones.





Kinda' makes you wanna believe in God, doesn't it?






Do I believe in God? I believe in this:





Have a nice day!
or
G'day, mate!

Edit: Keeping away from the dispensary so I can afford my expensive photography habit. See how it balances out?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

So easy to clean. Just a quick shake with alcohol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

A limited time specialty item at my market's fresh produce section. Awesome munchies.





Watermelon and green apple are the best.





The dangers of the supermarket late at night when high.





I'm like a fucking bird attracted to bright, colorful things.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

lol! like a bird hehe, cheers for those passion flower pics, had my woman drooling on the screen! they would be very impressive flowers, especially watching them time lapsed opening, incredible colours, they can get you slightly buzzed did you know that?

and yeah, i hear you with you photography habit! i myself have caught the bug, and take my camera everywhere, i have only ever charge it once aswell, had for a couple of weeks now, and everyday use, very impressive battery!

i want an all glass waterpipe like yours, glass bowl and all, cant beat that. damn it i gotta go buy one, may be very hard to find here South Aust.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol! like a bird hehe, cheers for those passion flower pics, had my woman drooling on the screen! they would be very impressive flowers, especially watching them time lapsed opening, incredible colours, they can get you slightly buzzed did you know that?
> 
> and yeah, i hear you with you photography habit! i myself have caught the bug, and take my camera everywhere, i have only ever charge it once aswell, had for a couple of weeks now, and everyday use, very impressive battery!
> 
> i want an all glass waterpipe like yours, glass bowl and all, cant beat that. damn it i gotta go buy one, may be very hard to find here South Aust.


Mail order. It's the only way to go. Walk-in places are highway robbers and they don't have a fraction of the selection.
http://www.bongoutlet.ca/glass-water-bongs-c-21.html?osCsid=318716dd312c912e622391c73fd826eb

EDIT:
Never mind. Looks like they ship to Canada and US only. Sorry.

EDIT 2:
But on a brighter note, I'm looking forward to ordering this 16" inline percolator to celebrate the coming harvest. And I'm gonna get some cool attachments to make it an even crazier hit.

















I fucking love the bowl.
























You should get this for you lady:

















If I were shooting a movie, and it had a scene of a chick smoking weed in it, you know I'm using this as the prop.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

daaamn, cant paypal bongs either  damn there has got to be a way, i'll learn to blow the bloody shit myself soon, can u see it now 

FlowaMasta Bongs . shipped....WORLDWIDE. PAYPAL ACCEPTED


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> daaamn, cant paypal bongs either  damn there has got to be a way, i'll learn to blow the bloody shit myself soon, can u see it now
> 
> FlowaMasta Bongs . shipped....WORLDWIDE. PAYPAL ACCEPTED


I would buy one.


----------



## inhaleindica (Mar 24, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Your plants are looking great, Lordjin. Mine are not. I am so pissed at myself.
> 
> My OG girls have spider mites again. Or maybe I should say "still"? I am currently in a state of defeat and am mentally re-grouping. I am going to kill those little sobs, but right now I am wallowing in my own misery. I am at day 41 of flowering, and am soooo close to my first harvest. I am not giving up, just worked up. Can somebody please tell me it's going to be okay? LOL
> 
> ...


Hey try the Azamax if your not near harvest. That shit works better than neem oil. Neem oil leaves a smell and oily shit all over the walls heh. Azamax works better drenched in the soil. Near harvesting check out the "Mighty wash" That stuff really does work and best thing to use a week before harvest not a problem. Mighty wash is actually organic and you don't need to dilute it.



lordjin said:


> Okay, so I'm not sure it's quite appropriate to keep referring to this as the 'weak side.'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to say that this grow is actually looking much better than the last Tahoe. Nice bud structure. Less bud stretch. Keep up the good work! I love the Trichomes. Reminds me of a crystal ball a little bit. I want some of that shit.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;WdAcS4c0-Qk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdAcS4c0-Qk&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

wwoow maturing fast!! is it those nutes ur jackin into the vains!!!! man chunkin up like the terminator!


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow dude.. amazing!! Why can't I find someone that grows weed like this . I'm always smoking on shwag lol. Can't wait to watch the next few weeks!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I will have to say that this grow is actually looking much better than the last Tahoe. Nice bud structure. Less bud stretch. Keep up the good work! I love the Trichomes. Reminds me of a crystal ball a little bit. I want some of that shit.


Thank you. It does seem like a more ideal specimen of Tahoe this time.



flowamasta said:


> wwoow maturing fast!! is it those nutes ur jackin into the vains!!!! man chunkin up like the terminator!


It was that peak week when I burned 'em. They loaded up during that time, got burned, and I figure they're still riding on that shit. I have them running at a surprisingly low mid 600ppm range right now.



brandon727272 said:


> Wow dude.. amazing!! Why can't I find someone that grows weed like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Brandon. I wish I could grow for all the world, but alas...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

I know it's against the rules to speak explicitly and extensively about another canna community here, so I'll just say I've been spreading myself around a little at a site that was just recently redesigned. Not bad... the site I mean. I get the feeling I'm gonna become a celebrity there... Not like the nameless troll I am here. Lol! Which site? I'll never tell.

Don't look at me like that, RIU. I never said I wasn't a shameless whore.


----------



## ejbarraza (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello Jin and other fellow growers. Due to recent events I'm leaving RIU for THC Farmer. They have seriously revamped there website. One of the new upgrades is that they allow 12 MB photo uploads among the various other upgrades they made. I am not saying that I'm never going to come back here, just making this my secondary site. And I suggest you (Jin) and all the good people here seeing this grow also give THC Farmer a try. I don't think you'll regret it. But, I will most definitely see this grow to the end. Hope you don't mind but I posted some of pics of my own DWC grow, it's just a bucket witha net pot in the middle and an airstone in the rez. It's Paradise Seeds Acid on its 14th Day of Flowering. It's twice as tall as the bucket and it has taken up almost my entire grow tent (4'x2'x5'). Once again sorry for hijacking your thread. I'm just really excited to see my first no-error grow.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

ejbarraza said:


> View attachment 2086065View attachment 2086062View attachment 2086063View attachment 2086064
> Hello Jin and other fellow growers. Due to recent events I'm leaving RIU for THC Farmer. They have seriously revamped there website. One of the new upgrades is that they allow 12 MB photo uploads among the various other upgrades they made. I am not saying that I'm never going to come back here, just making this my secondary site. And I suggest you (Jin) and all the good people here seeing this grow also give THC Farmer a try. I don't think you'll regret it. But, I will most definitely see this grow to the end. Hope you don't mind but I posted some of pics of my own DWC grow, it's just a bucket witha net pot in the middle and an airstone in the rez. It's Paradise Seeds Acid on its 14th Day of Flowering. It's twice as tall as the bucket and it has taken up almost my entire grow tent (4'x2'x5'). Once again sorry for hijacking your thread. I'm just really excited to see my first no-error grow.


You're not hijacking nothin'. You're welcome here. You know that. Nice plants, btw.

Yeah, I was kinda' trying to keep it low-pro, but since you were so good as to let it out of the bag, THCF was the site I was talking about in my previous post. OOps!


----------



## frotastic (Mar 24, 2012)

Jin I love seeing pics being posted of that pink bubbler, cause the piece I smoke every day is the exact same thing but with black instead of pink...and it is amazing (difficult to clean however)

edit: and I got it in venice beach for $120 - i love venice!!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 24, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Jin I love seeing pics being posted of that pink bubbler, cause the piece I smoke every day is the exact same thing but with black instead of pink...and it is amazing (difficult to clean however)
> 
> edit: and I got it in venice beach for $120 - i love venice!!


Awesome. Clean it and post a picture!


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great jin , 
Glad I found your thread again 
I was Subbed but you know with the riu hack 
and everything somehow I lost touch with your thread. 
Re-subbed 

Here's my Larry at day 25 of veg 
Bring back any memories ?lol 
Hope It turns out as good as yours .


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Looks great jin ,
> Glad I found your thread again
> I was Subbed but you know with the riu hack
> and everything somehow I lost touch with your thread.
> ...


Hey, glad to have you back. It does look a bit familiar. 

Here's what you have to look forward to.

Flower - Day 35 Part II: A Look at Larry
This plant rocks. The bud to leaf ratio is among the best I've seen... probably the best.





It's compact, short, and has small leaves. But look at the nuggage. I can tell that these characteristics were painstakingly bred into this plant.





I love this little bouquet of short heads that's occupying the front right corner.





And just a frontal shot of the canopy to show its developing thickness.





The Tahoe side is becoming more of a sight to behold every day.





I don't have enough AN Bloom or Kushie Kush for another water change, so I injected a bit of nute, KK, and Calmag, and I'm gonna let 'em ride it out for a few more days. Besides, they've hit a real nice sweet zone with the ph so I don't want to disturb their rhythm with an abrupt flush and res change.

EDIT:
And please note that I singed the edges of my big fan leaves on Tahoe, but I DID NOT destroy my leaves completely! Poice!

Edit 2:
And hey! I don't know what to say!  I'm really honored that anyone would take it into their head to replicate my setup in any way. To those of you who have stepped forward, you have my deepest appreciation and any and all advice I can offer... and to those of you just watching in the shadows and rubbing your hands together with your own build plans, take baby steps. Start with something scaled down as Mo and Onegoodturn have done. Once you get a better understanding of how the plants behave to what and why, go on to improvement though upgrades and expansion.

Oh, and for those of you going for a compact scrog on your first try, be aware that seedlings won't quite scrog like this. You'll do very nicely, but for this kind of unreal crowding, the vine-like vegetative structure of the clone can't be beat.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Help me LJ!
I just went out to get some pics and the newest fan leaves are wilted! The pH has gone from 5.4 to 6.2 and the res temp from 68 to 76.
I threw some ice in the res and brought down the pH. I have a fan blowing in nice cool outside air.
My LED and CFLs are burning luke warm but the air pump is very hot. Do the air pumps normally get so hot?
All of my electrical cords are nice and cool.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Wilt Chamberlin day 44:


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn love those macros , and its great to hear about the bud to leaf ratio . I love those types of plants that basically trim themselves so to speak


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Help me LJ!
> I just went out to get some pics and the newest fan leaves are wilted! The pH has gone from 5.4 to 6.2 and the res temp from 68 to 76.
> I threw some ice in the res and brought down the pH. I have a fan blowing in nice cool outside air.
> My LED and CFLs are burning luke warm but the air pump is very hot. Do the air pumps normally get so hot?
> ...


You took all the right corrective steps. What's your air temp? 

It's just a little mild droop from the very mild stress. It'll recover.

EDIT: Hell yeah air pumps are hot. But it shouldn't be hot enough to raise your air temperature. 



KushXOJ said:


> Damn love those macros , and its great to hear about the bud to leaf ratio . I love those types of plants that basically trim themselves so to speak


It's an excellent plant. I almost wish I had two Larry's... ALMOST.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Wilt Chamberlin day 44:


Don't worry so much, you worry-wart! It's just a little droopy from minor stress. Happens to me all the time. It looks bright and healthy! You should be happy!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

The pictures do not do it justice. The fan leaves feel like dry paper. 
I did find one clogged sprinkler head. Blew out some PVC pipe debris and cleaned with H2O2. Then I drilled holes in the lid under the net pot rim to allow more drainage. 
I aquired a new lid and made the hole smaller to fit my smaller net pots and stop the water leakage but then I realized that if I pulled out the pot when there were roots coming out of the sides it would have sheared them right off! Speaking of roots, there are only four so far and they all reach the water. They are developing nice fish-bone shaped secondary growth. I will get some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The pictures do not do it justice. The fan leaves feel like dry paper.
> I did find one clogged sprinkler head. Blew out some PVC pipe debris and cleaned with H2O2. Then I drilled holes in the lid under the net pot rim to allow more drainage.
> I aquired a new lid and made the hole smaller to fit my smaller net pots and stop the water leakage but then I realized that if I pulled out the pot when there were roots coming out of the sides it would have sheared them right off! Speaking of roots, there are only four so far and they all reach the water. They are developing nice fish-bone shaped secondary growth. I will get some pictures tomorrow.


Drainage is important... And agree, you certainly don't want to shear off tender roots. Keep us updated.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

I just went back to check the journal I started at THC Farmer and all my posted photos were replaced with an error message. Seems they don't allow large photo tags from off site servers?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Wilt Chamberlin day 44:


hey mo, just my thoughts, because you aren't using hot blaring HPS your water usage would be vastly different, if i was you i would back off the watering maybe, it looks to me like shes getting too much water, maybe jin would have a much better idea......i dont know much about aquaponics, i dont think its a nutrient, nor ph issue, i really see a water problem, or feeding issue of some sort, because she's reasonably healthy and bright green, too much water will slow growth that's what i am aware of


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey mo, just my thoughts, because you aren't using hot blaring HPS your water usage would be vastly different, if i was you i would back off the watering maybe, it looks to me like shes getting too much water, maybe jin would have a much better idea......i dont know much about aquaponics, i dont think its a nutrient, nor ph issue, i really see a water problem, or feeding issue of some sort


That's good. I'll go with that.

Edit:
Good lookin' out. I asked about air temp, but thought initially that it looked like a water droop. So high, forgot to mention it.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

ohh there u are jin! hope i dont seem like butting in or anything like that, just my 2 cents worth


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ohh there u are jin! hope i dont seem like butting in or anything like that, just my 2 cents worth


What? Your know-how is an asset to this journal and website.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope soo  on this golden oil i feel like im stuck in a dream, soo head high!!


----------



## curly604 (Mar 25, 2012)

i hear ya flow just made a bunch of bho sends ya to the moon!


----------



## curly604 (Mar 25, 2012)

oh and your girls are looking amazing jin very frosty and tight looking save your trim and make some nice honey for yourself too


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;JOGs85QkaQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOGs85QkaQg[/video]
This genius has what looks like some evil looking black dirt in hydro buckets. Yeah, no shit it's personal. Who would fucking buy that? News flash, buddy: NEITHER of them did well.

















But just to show that all you dirt-bags aren't morons, here's some Lemon Larry grown in dirt. I totally fucking stole these photos from another pot growing site.











And something called "Mr. Nice" from the same skilled soiler.





If more soilers grew like this, I wouldn't make fun of you guys so much.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, that video, is that guy retarded, displaying his plants looking like that. but then again, he obviously never got shown how to grow, or he can't read. or maybe he shouldnt grow. or maybe its all that dribble.....hehe poor guy, he probably uploaded that and realized..shit that doesnt look got atall. sorry not poor guy. poor plants

and yeah those soil plants look very frosty, high quality buds, but a stretchy lanky plant,,, he isnt growing for yield that's for sure, al'a natural!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, that video, is that guy retarded, displaying his plants looking like that. but then again, he obviously never got shown how to grow, or he can't read. or maybe he shouldnt grow. or maybe its all that dribble.....hehe poor guy, he probably uploaded that and realized..shit that doesnt look got atall. sorry not poor guy. poor plants
> 
> and yeah those soil plants look very frosty, high quality buds, but a stretchy lanky plant,,, he isnt growing for yield that's for sure, al'a natural!


Yessir, it's not about the medium, but about the guy.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

In my continued effort to keep my journal readers interested and entertained, I'll be conducting an experimental "lottery" with this grow. If it goes well, I'll continue it into my blog. Any of my journal readers in or reasonably near the LA area can play (if you haven't already flamed me or threatened me). Depending on the number of players, I will be selecting a number between 1-50 or 1-100. At the end of each grow the player to guess the number closest to the number I'm thinking of will win 3.5 grams of top nugs from my harvest. If a player should guess the EXACT number, he/she will win 4.5 grams and a little container of kief. Of course you need to be local, adult, and a licensed patient.

Edit:
In the event of a tie, the two players will have to have sex with one another. No weed will be awarded.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

lol funny shit  on that note i would like to share with everyone these new beautiful shots in macro of my monster plant at day 37....

macro eat your heart out!


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 25, 2012)

I got a few to share as well....

Purple anyone?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey ,y soil looks better then that noob video...


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Anyone else notice that all the Attitude banner ads are gone since the hack?

Kinda makes one wonder, huh?

Always thought that was a stupid name for a seed broker.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Anyone else notice that all the Attitude banner ads are gone since the hack?
> 
> Kinda makes one wonder, huh?
> 
> Always thought that was a stupid name for a seed broker.


I noticed that and thought that it was weird. Especially everything that has happened on this site.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> I noticed that and thought that it was weird. Especially everything that has happened on this site.


Here's my amateur detective theory:

The hack took place BECAUSE of this site's association with Attitude. The legality of business operations like Attitude (shipping materials that are illegal in their destination country) is murky at best. That means a site that associates itself with one of these 'seed banks' is an online hub of illegal activity to those of the law enforcement persuasion.

That's just one of the many 'personal theories' that have materialized since it all happened.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


>





flowamasta said:


> lol funny shit  on that note i would like to share with everyone these new beautiful shots in macro of my monster plant at day 37....
> 
> macro eat your heart out!





^Slanty said:


> I got a few to share as well....
> View attachment 2087199View attachment 2087189View attachment 2087190View attachment 2087191View attachment 2087192View attachment 2087193View attachment 2087194View attachment 2087195View attachment 2087196View attachment 2087197View attachment 2087198View attachment 2087200
> Purple anyone?











Bird Gymnastics said:


> Hey ,y soil looks better then that noob video...



Hey, man. You guys are ALL legit growers. I would expect no less in my journal.

What is that strain, Birdy? Tell us something about that purple flower, Slanty.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I have to say, it was a simple misunderstanding that resulted in my broken image links. The moderators have since restored my photos with a very kind, professional explanation that I need to use their native image loader for site security.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

First picture with the two plants, on the left is Diamond Diesel and the one on the right is pot of gold. The second picture and that last picture you posted of mine is the Diamond Diesel. The third picture is Kushberry at 38 days flower


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> First picture with the two plants, on the left is Diamond Diesel and the one on the right is pot of gold. The second picture and that last picture you posted of mine is the Diamond Diesel. The third picture is Kushberry at 38 days flower


You're one of the good ones.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah slanty that pinky purple bud looks nuts, i love a different exotic strain, looks like it dropped off the map from Hawaii or something!! nice work your on day 38 flower aswell  me too


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You're one of the good ones.


Thanks man. I just love the earthy taste my bud gets from growing veganically. 



flowamasta said:


> yeah slanty that pinky purple bud looks nuts, i love a different exotic strain, looks like it dropped off the map from Hawaii or something!! nice work your on day 38 flower aswell  me too


Unfortunately that was my last harvest of Kushberry. I'm currently 23 days into flower on my current grow. Cataracts Kush, white fire OG, Querkle, golden pineapple and chocolope are my current strains  oh also can't forget about e strawberry cough


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

*Mo's Update Day 45 - Whew!
*
Hi LJ - I am going to make multiple posts so I can up my post count - is that OK?

Yesterday's wilt:






VS today's happy:






Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

> hey mo, just my thoughts, because you aren't using hot blaring HPS your water usage would be vastly different, if i was you i would back off the watering maybe, it looks to me like shes getting too much water, maybe jin would have a much better idea......i dont know much about aquaponics, i dont think its a nutrient, nor ph issue, i really see a water problem, or feeding issue of some sort, because she's reasonably healthy and bright green, too much water will slow growth that's what i am aware of


The Kessil LED will fry the plant just like an HPS. I almost lost this plant learning that lesson. 
The day before the wilt I lowered the Kessil to see if my baby could tolerate the intensity. I think that was one of the factors in causing the wilt. It also turned out that one of the eight sprinklers was cloged, the pH was up, and the res tempwas up.
Fixed the sprinkler, lowered the pH and set up a fan to blow directly on the air pump. This morning the room and pump were cool and the plant was happy again. I also raised the Kessil back up.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

*Weird Growth or Just Sativa?
*
Is this normal?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> The Kessil LED will fry the plant just like an HPS. I almost lost this plant learning that lesson.
> The day before the wilt I lowered the Kessil to see if my baby could tolerate the intensity. I think that was one of the factors in causing the wilt. It also turned out that one of the eight sprinklers was cloged, the pH was up, and the res tempwas up.
> Fixed the sprinkler, lowered the pH and set up a fan to blow directly on the air pump. This morning the room and pump were cool and the plant was happy again. I also raised the Kessil back up.


Toldja it was nothing, Wilt Chamberlain. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *Weird Growth or Just Sativa?
> *
> Is this normal?


What specifically are you referring to? I see nothing abnormal.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

*MACROS*

Here are some macros:
Day 38:






Day 40:






Day 42:






Day 45:






Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

I do not remember seeing inner node leaves like this with the Mr. Goo. Are they more common to Sativa?


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Yea if I was that guy in that video there's no way I would be showing off those crappy Larry ogs lol 
I grow in soil and my plants have never looked that bad (not even my first grow) . I'll be flowering my Larry soon , and by god ill make you a believer!!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I do not remember seeing inner node leaves like this with the Mr. Goo. Are they more common to Sativa?


Your nodal branching looks excellent. You're off to a great start and it's a direct reflection of your healthy root development.

I'm gonna say you did an outstanding job. This plant has come back from a near-death experience. It'll make the final product that much sweeter.




















KushXOJ said:


> Yea if I was that guy in that video there's no way I would be showing off those crappy Larry ogs lol
> I grow in soil and my plants have never looked that bad (not even my first grow) . I'll be flowering my Larry soon , and by god ill make you a believer!!


That's the spirit!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah i agree MO  looking healthier now, it seems as though u drowned her at the start by submerging the rockwool in that water, i would say that is a definite no no 

seedlings need very little water, i believe that is what cause your slow start and stunting. but i think you may have saved her just in time, what doesn't kill it , will make it sooo much stronger, i think you may have nice surprise on your hands Mo  

this is a prime example of what doesn't kill you makes you stronger.....these clones were nearly dead, riddled with mites, given to me by a mate who had no care for anything, i saved them, gave them life, and planted them into a simple organic mix, no nutes ever, just water, and this is about 5 maybe 6 weeks later  only 12 inches high, yes the leaves look terrible here and there, but they were like that when given to me, and if i had pulled them off it wouldn't have grown at all.

they are apparently amsterdam gold, who know really, the guys word counted for little at the time, i dont have pics when they were given to me, well a couple but they really aren't worth showing! but these are  *good luck Mo' may your comeback be as strong as these little girls *





















[/IMG]


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Yeah i agree MO  looking healthier now, it seems as though u drowned her at the start by submerging the rockwool in that water, i would say that is a definite no no
> 
> seedlings need very little water, i believe that is what cause your slow start and stunting. but i think you may have saved her just in time, what doesn't kill it , will make it sooo much stronger, i think you may have nice surprise on your hands Mo
> 
> ...


You're fuckin' awesome, dude.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

'smile'  'like' see i love soil too!!! just keep it damn outside where its meant to be 

id say they are nearly ready for the chop, maybe a week, what do u think??


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Where did my post go?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Retry!

Here is the only picture of Mr Goo's inner branches. She did not have that same inner growth that you see in my new baby:


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Retry!
> 
> Here is the only picture of Mr Goo's inner branches. She did not have that same inner growth that you see in my new baby:


Hey, your new baby is awesome... just a different kind of plant. But shit if that isn't a trippy picture. Really cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 'smile'  'like' see i love soil too!!! just keep it damn outside where its meant to be
> 
> id say they are nearly ready for the chop, maybe a week, what do u think??


You got a real green thumb. I got an 'electric one.' Lol.

It's gonna look crazier in a week, that's all I know...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

That was a branch that I tried air cloning. It seemed like the perfect candidate. It sprouted some tiny roots but I was not ready for that level of wizardry.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 'smile'  'like' see i love soil too!!! just keep it damn outside where its meant to be
> 
> id say they are nearly ready for the chop, maybe a week, what do u think??


Soil is great! I'm gonna do coco my next run to compare. I wanna try hydro again but not sure if I have the time. Give me some pointers Jin!?! Ha ha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Here is Mr Goo in her glory. The bud worm is why I am growing the Lord Jin way:


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Mr Goo when I first thought to take pictures. I was amazed at all of the sparkle she was showing:


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Soil is great! I'm gonna do coco my next run to compare. I wanna try hydro again but not sure if I have the time. Give me some pointers Jin!?! Ha ha


remember, i'm classed as Hydro  and mine is simple as baking a cake each week


----------



## Mohican (Mar 25, 2012)

Just went over and checked out your other place. It is so disorienting to see you there.


----------



## Syn311 (Mar 25, 2012)

Very nice! I'm subbed.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Just went over and checked out your other place. It is so disorienting to see you there.


I just went over there to update. It's a cute site.



flowamasta said:


> remember, i'm classed as Hydro  and mine is simple as baking a cake each week


You're class grade A.



Syn311 said:


> Very nice! I'm subbed.


Is that a sloth in a hammock?


----------



## Syn311 (Mar 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Is that a sloth in a hammock?


Why Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> remember, i'm classed as Hydro  and mine is simple as baking a cake each week


I know, I know! But you grow some beautiful girls in soil  I need to start up my hydro. Have a res and table collecting dust ha ha


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm pretty picky about my NY style pizza places. The two best ones in West LA are within walking distance.





This place has something called Garlic Knots. OMG. I could seriously get fat on these. Just hook up an IV of that tomato, garlic, olive oil sauce right into my arm. It's that fuckin' good.





I know people born and raised in the Big Apple. I take them to this place. They quietly enjoy their pizza.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

i wouldn't quietly eat that! i'd sound like a guard dog who hasn't been fed in a year! aaaaaarrrrghhh arrghhh!! gimme those garlic knots. wowie! and i can clearly see chilli seeds on those slices. yum period


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 25, 2012)

FUCK DUDE WHERE IS THE LIKE BUTTON AT WHEN YOU NEED iT!!!!

I'M SO HUNGRY NOW ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;p9PAuWV-Vn0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9PAuWV-Vn0[/video]






I really need to start eating better. But it's soooooo goooood.





I always tell myself I'm gonna start working out, eating right, blah blah blah...





People always say to me, "Jin, you eat like a pig but stay so thin. Where do you put it all?"





I don't think you want to know the answer to that.





You ever notice how your stool gets all funky when you eat healthy?





And when you go back to eating junk it gets nice and solid again?





Well have a pleasant evening.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> FUCK DUDE WHERE IS THE LIKE BUTTON AT WHEN YOU NEED iT!!!!
> 
> I'M SO HUNGRY NOW ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH





flowamasta said:


> i wouldn't quietly eat that! i'd sound like a guard dog who hasn't been fed in a year! aaaaaarrrrghhh arrghhh!! gimme those garlic knots. wowie! and i can clearly see chilli seeds on those slices. yum period


Pizza for everyone! Oops. Sorry.


----------



## KushXOJ (Mar 25, 2012)

Damn I just licked my screen when I seen that pizza , then scrolled down and licked it again on those macros lol I guess that's one way of cleaning the screen right ?
All jokes aside your shit is looking solid(no pun intended)


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Damn I just licked my screen when I seen that pizza , then scrolled down and licked it again on those macros lol I guess that's one way of cleaning the screen right ?
> All jokes aside your shit is looking solid(no pun intended)


You didn't lick Zinn, my model in the chain mail dress? That's the first thing I licked.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope y'all are ready. I figure I'll start that thread right around day 46 or so.





I think I made it a wee bit harder this time?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

You know when you see something that shocks you soo bad , that you laugh to yourself?? that's what i did when i saw them pics just then jin' i nearly wet myself with those buds, this is going to be a magical harvest for you jin' one you will remember forever. You know it's pretty fuckin hard when you set such a huge standard 
those buds look absolutely ridiculous.....not normal ok, not normal ....... like cute little alien fuzzball teddies or sumthin, fuckin crazy man, they changed overnight dramatically

edit: repped you, u animal


----------



## Syn311 (Mar 25, 2012)

Those buds look amazing!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> You know when you see something that shocks you soo bad , that you laugh to yourself?? that's what i did when i saw them pics just then jin' i nearly wet myself with those buds, this is going to be a magical harvest for you jin' one you will remember forever. You know it's pretty fuckin hard when you set such a huge standard
> those buds look absolutely ridiculous.....not normal ok, not normal ....... like cute little alien fuzzball teddies or sumthin, fuckin crazy man, they changed overnight dramatically
> 
> edit: repped you, u animal


Thanks, mate. It really makes it worthwhile to get comments like that from fellow growers.



Syn311 said:


> Those buds look amazing!


And thank you too, you sloth in the hammock, you.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

wait.....u got that many brown hairs now??


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;vWPb4nIcyuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWPb4nIcyuQ[/video]
Larry OG Kush.





Tahoe OG Kush.





(lower nugs)






And center mass rear.





Rock.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wait.....u got that many brown hairs now??


Yessir, Tahoe is brownin' up faster than Larry.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 25, 2012)

lookin sexy as always jin , love your cat to cute little bastard


----------



## lordjin (Mar 25, 2012)

curly604 said:


> lookin sexy as always jin , love your cat to cute little bastard


Thanks. But I wish he were little. He's developed a slight weight problem.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 26, 2012)

send him up here to canada we will get him on a straight pemican diet and have him live with the beavers they will have his ass in shape in no time ,dont worry ill build him the finest of igloo's for his stay also he will be great at hockey when you get him back


----------



## curly604 (Mar 26, 2012)

how long you think till you girls are all done up?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

curly604 said:


> how long you think till you girls are all done up?


Last time I finished at day 56. I'm thinking these are on a similar pace.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

curly604 said:


> send him up here to canada we will get him on a straight pemican diet and have him live with the beavers they will have his ass in shape in no time ,dont worry ill build him the finest of igloo's for his stay also he will be great at hockey when you get him back


Lol. This cat wouldn't be able to hack such a rugged life.


----------



## Slivers (Mar 26, 2012)

Looking good jin


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 26, 2012)

Awsome looking tahoe and larry


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Awsome looking tahoe and larry


Peace, bro.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

So it looks like just about everyone (except me) saw Hunger Games this weekend.

I don't know anything about the movie, but I predict this chick, Jennifer Lawrence, is gonna be a bigger star than Harry Potter or those two from Twilight combined.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Linsanity Marijuana Has Jeremy Lin's Lawyers Seeing Red  











http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/22/jeremy-lin-linsanity-marijuana-weed-trademark_n_1371017.html?ref=marijuana

Serves them right. I hate those stupid rip-off dispensaries who are basically drug-dealers with a business license. All those motherfuckers do is throw out words like "compassion" and "caring" when all they care about is profitting off any and all pot-heads.

What the fuck is "Linsanity OG" anyway? Is it a special strain that breeders spent years perfecting in the name of Jeremy Lin? Of course not. It's just some run-of-the-mill OG with a stupid label on it. 

If there is any fad or craze of the moment, dispensaries will label their same, tired, ho-hum OG with a stupid name and try to cash in on the popularity. Can't stand these jackasses.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Good Morning LJ - You have outdone yourself this time. What do you feed your girls during this part of flower to get them so frosty!

I am checking my girl more often now since Wilt visited. And guess what - he visited again last night! What the heck? This morning everything looked fine again. The pH is up again so I am adjusting that down. I do not think that it is over-watering because the sprinklers go to the once-an-hour schedule when the lights go out. Plus the roots are in the water.

I took some pictures of the roots:







They are not looking very good. How much H2O2 should I add?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Linsanity Marijuana Has Jeremy Lin's Lawyers Seeing Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn jin i completely agree with this one, i used to know a guy who called his obama OG or some bullshit, i laughed my ass off and gave him back his shitty "OG"


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Good Morning LJ - You have outdone yourself this time. What do you feed your girls during this part of flower to get them so frosty!
> 
> I am checking my girl more often now since Wilt visited. And guess what - he visited again last night! What the heck? This morning everything looked fine again. The pH is up again so I am adjusting that down. I do not think that it is over-watering because the sprinklers go to the once-an-hour schedule when the lights go out. Plus the roots are in the water.
> 
> ...


Oh! Psh! If you're seeing that bit of droop daily and on schedule, it's because they're getting ready for bedtime. Absolutely nothing out of the ordinary about that. 

The roots don't look too bad. Just give them a boost of h202 and you'll see drastic improvement. Just a little! I dilute 4ml of 29% in about a gallon of RO, stir and administer about 2-5ml per gallon every other day. Why don't you try 2ml per gallon of this 4% h202 solution?

Massive light and dry air = Mega trichs.



crazyhazey said:


> damn jin i completely agree with this one, i used to know a guy who called his obama OG or some bullshit, i laughed my ass off and gave him back his shitty "OG"


Oh, right! Obama OG! Perfect example of that stupid shit.


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn dude, it looks better and better by the day! Love the photography skills Jin . This no "like" button is killing me!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks LJ!

The roots seem a little brown instead of bright white like the pvc pipe. Is that OK?

Cat picture:







You make this look so easy


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Tacocopter Aims To Deliver Tacos Using Unmanned Drone Helicopters
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/23/tacocopter-startup-delivers-tacos-by-unmanned-drone-helicopter_n_1375842.html?ref=mostpopular


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Can they deliver to a moving car on the freeway? Now that would be awesome


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks LJ!
> 
> The roots seem a little brown instead of bright white like the pvc pipe. Is that OK?
> 
> ...


Awwwww, I love this guy! Where's his brother?

Don't be alarmed by stlightly off-color roots. Hanging in air makes them prone to browning... does not mean they're rotting! Just follow the H202 regimen I described above. You'll see better root action.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Can they deliver to a moving car on the freeway? Now that would be awesome


Yeah, that would be killer. The tacos would get cold with all that wind drag.



brandon727272 said:


> Damn dude, it looks better and better by the day! Love the photography skills Jin . This no "like" button is killing me!


Thanks, B. I wouldn't be doing this at all if not for comments like yours.


----------



## tngloko (Mar 26, 2012)

TACOCOPTER!
id like a delivery of a party tray of carnitas 100 miles away in Salinas.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

tngloko said:


> TACOCOPTER!
> id like a delivery of a party tray of carnitas 100 miles away in Salinas.


For larger catering orders, an additional surchage will apply.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, right! Obama OG! Perfect example of that stupid shit.


imo just another way to say "i have shitty bud but a name will make it seem better" or theyre just not creative with names.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

> for larger catering orders, an additional surchage will apply.


*like!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

I just went out to check on her again and I noticed the sprinklers were on again. 3 visits today and the sprinklers were on all three times. Seemed odd. I checked the timer and it was set to override! It is back on timer and we will see what happens. I do not know when this happened. Ug!


----------



## tngloko (Mar 26, 2012)

haha that made my day.
I need to go to the bay one of these days and just smoke a few  and have sum clam chowder.
chowdercopter! I thought of it first!


----------



## tngloko (Mar 26, 2012)

My timer switched on me once but luckily it was just by a few minutes.
I need to buy one of those BRINKS digital timers $8 from Wally, analog timers seem like a think of the past.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I just went out to check on her again and I noticed the sprinklers were on again. 3 visits today and the sprinklers were on all three times. Seemed odd. I checked the timer and it was set to override! It is back on timer and we will see what happens. I do not know when this happened. Ug!


Woops! I bet that was contributing to your droop. No biggie, though.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> imo just another way to say "i have shitty bud but a name will make it seem better" or theyre just not creative with names.


I unloaded some of my Ghost to a local shop. They fucking swooned over it. But as soon as they handed me the cash, they named it "Whoa OG." Stupid shit.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I unloaded some of my Ghost to a local shop. They fucking swooned over it. But as soon as they handed me the cash, they named it "Whoa OG." Stupid shit.


thats disrespectful. but i will be looking for "Whoa OG" hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

It was my co-worker's birthday on Friday so I laid one of my 1.9 gram clear doobies on him. He's mysteriously not here today. I should have known. It's a big joint. Enough for two lightweights for an entire weekend easily.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

They should have called it Jin's Ghost!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Jin - that's not a doobie it's a twobie! Hehe


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

tngloko said:


> haha that made my day.
> I need to go to the bay one of these days and just smoke a few  and have sum clam chowder.
> chowdercopter! I thought of it first!


I just pictured people running around with bowls in hand trying to catch clam chowder raining from the sky.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> They should have called it Jin's Ghost!


I don't think dispensaries will start naming anything after me until I've gained more attention. Let me make noise on my blog, offend some people, then perhaps one day there will be a "Lordjin OG." 

Maybe after my blog has been running for a while... who knows? That's what I'm aiming for. When they name an OG after you, you know you're famous. I'm coming for you, Jeremy Lin.











Of course, unlike Jeremy, it's an honor I would not reject. Hell, what image do I have to protect? Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

> I just pictured people running around with bowls in hand trying to catch clam chowder raining from the sky.


I think they made a movie about that - "Cloudy with a chance of meatballs." Great flick, especially in 3D!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I think they made a movie about that - "Cloudy with a chance of meatballs." Great flick, especially in 3D!


Oh, that's right. I've been meaning to watch that one. Was that straight CGI animation?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

So when I went to renew my DL last time, it never came in the mail. Why are people so stupid? So now I have to go back to the DMV tomorrow. I made an appointment so should be in and out, but fuck going to work! Woo hoo!





Look at all those losers. "Appointment? No, to save the hassle of a few mouse clicks, I'd rather wait in line the entire morning..."


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

I tried to make an appointment and the web site did not work. However, the line clock said the wait time was 4 minutes so I quickly wetted my hair, combed it back booked down there and took my picture with my head tilted back a little to reduce the number of chins on my face. In the resulting picture I look like a total gang member! It is absolutely the worst picture ever.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I tried to make an appointment and the web site did not work. However, the line clock said the wait time was 4 minutes so I quickly wetted my hair, combed it back booked down there and took my picture with my head tilted back a little to reduce the number of chins on my face. In the resulting picture I look like a total gang member! It is absolutely the worst picture ever.


ha ha ha. Yes, once I actually had a GOOD DL picture. I was so proud and confident whenever I needed to show that thing... Damn, miss that one.


----------



## tngloko (Mar 26, 2012)

haha we all look like gang members in our California IDs am I right?
I gotta go pay a traffic ticket tomorrow.. got the day off today and tomorrow 
just bumming it today since the weather sucks right now, got to water my indoor garden though 
Hoping to go check on my outdoor grow tomorrow after goin to court.




Ok so OG means ocean grown so if I grow a strain near the ocean does it make it an OG qualified strain?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

I smoked on a huge joint at around 1:30pm, and I just melted out of my chair...

Curing. Look into it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

I would like the cure!

Edit: Just checked on my girl and she looks good - yay!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 26, 2012)

morning 

new batch from last night, cooked 1 ounce of buds, and 1 quart of sugar trim


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> morning
> 
> new batch from last night, cooked 1 ounce of buds, and 1 quart of sugar trim


Man, that stuff is a trip.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 26, 2012)

I took some pictures last night after washing my entire grow down with Mighty Wash - thanks, Inhale, for the tip! I was all proud of my pics until I logged in and saw LJ's. Well, maybe I won't be entering your beat my bud contest just yet - LOL. But here is one of my OG buds - sorry, I don't know how to make full-size pics yet. (newbie, I know)


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I took some pictures last night after washing my entire grow down with Mighty Wash - thanks, Inhale, for the tip! I was all proud of my pics until I logged in and saw LJ's. Well, maybe I won't be entering your beat my bud contest just yet - LOL. But here is one of my OG buds - sorry, I don't know how to make full-size pics yet. (newbie, I know)
> 
> View attachment 2091745


If it looks good and healthy, it'll get you high.

That'll get you high.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi LJ - I have put together a summary of my grow for people who do not know the seedling debaucle that transpired. It is long with lots of pictures. Is it OK if I put it in your journal?
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> morning
> 
> new batch from last night, cooked 1 ounce of buds, and 1 quart of sugar trim



I'm going to sound like a noob (lol XD), but what is that?! that looks like some super thick weed caramel to me hahahah  but my instincts tell me it's honey oil? Care to elaborate?


----------



## tngloko (Mar 26, 2012)

looks like butane extracted oil. had sum headband butane oil on some headband buds the other day. 
shit was cosmic. 

I get my buds from someone who gets it from someone in Mendocino County
some of the best.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hi LJ - I have put together a summary of my grow for people who do not know the seedling debaucle that transpired. It is long with lots of pictures. Is it OK if I put it in your journal?
> Thanks,
> Mo


Of course. Post away! Plenty of room for you.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

No music videos or girlie pix tonight. I don't have the strength. I just spent over an hour pruning and applying ties to sagging branches (especially Larry).

The 'weak' side... huh...












This is actually before I applied a key tie to a large section of Larry's undercarriage to yank the whole thing up.





This shot got a little obscured by the humidifier vapor, but I included it to show the chunking on one of Larry's more modest rear colas.





It really looks like a little separate plant in the corner, doesn't it?

Now just some various canopy shots. It's getting heavy... quick.





Oh, yield, baby! Yield! Fuck yeah!

















Remember: Properly grown OG is not green. It's white.


----------



## tngloko (Mar 26, 2012)

looks like the amazon rainforest 
scrog is neat i might just scrog my indoor garden hmmm..

do you HAVE to prune the top to scrog?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Fuck! Fuck! Fuck!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

Accidentally chopped a semi-decent scraggler. I'm not gonna throw this one out. I hung it up to dry. Hee hee.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 26, 2012)

It's actually pretty nice. Now I'm gonna have to get the bong to fit it!


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> I'm going to sound like a noob (lol XD), but what is that?! that looks like some super thick weed caramel to me hahahah  but my instincts tell me it's honey oil? Care to elaborate?


It is actually Shelite extraction from pure buds, some of my last indoor batch, and my new outdoor girls , check my link at the bottom to goto the related post, I evaporate it step by step, but not showing the cooking stage....that is only a pm away ..........

cheers, give it a go sometimes if u have access to shelite or hexane, butane is gross, and ethanol draws too much chlorophyl out, Shelite is a good balance, only dissolving the surface trichs with a quick semi-boiled wash


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

ha lol!! u accidentally chopped did u  it gives you a good indication that is has a lot longer to go yet


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

But before we begin, here's the weak Larry side after I uptied its undercarriage. Not bad, eh?






And now prepare your senses for Macro-pocalypse Now.






Larry.





Larry's main cola. Look at this shit.












Tahoe. Beat my bud. Oops not yet. Good luck, RIU.





Not available at any dispensary! Ha ha! Fuck you, LA dispensaries.





So glad PO isn't a dispensary. I do look forward to finally stopping by in person with the findings of my research... I think I'm qualified to advise their customers now... and to pick up cuts myself for a change? Thanks, 323cheezy.





Beat it, bitches. Beat it. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

See the little one in the standard paper wrap? I don't know where that came from. I just found it randomly in what I thought was a really old empty container... scary. I ain't gonna smoke it.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Is it just me or does anyone else love these things? Those super complex percs are great, but there's something to be said even for the simplest thumb pipe. I was sure I had lost this one. Found it the other day! Yes!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

tngloko said:


> looks like the amazon rainforest
> scrog is neat i might just scrog my indoor garden hmmm..
> 
> do you HAVE to prune the top to scrog?


You don't have to prune anything. Just follow my clearly outlined procedure. I could never have achieved this kind of yield without a screen.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

You want to know how to grow their cuts clean? Well, after I analyzed my last grow, here are the steps I took: 1) Started with a completely sterile environment. Ask me if it feels silly to swab down a metal cabinet with alcohol from top to bottom, go ahead. 2) Forget all that beneficial bacteria shit. No such thing with PO's OG's. Keep the root environment as sterile as the plants' surroundings with regular h202 treatments. This not only stimulates root growth with a huge oxygen boost, it keeps your roots and res free of microbes. 3) Maintained a higher ph. PM can't get going without an acidic environment. Keeping the res treated with h202 seems to be connected with maintaining a slightly higher ph as I've observed. 4) Raised dark temps. There's only a five degree gap between light and dark temps.

And please note that powdery mildew is not 'systemic.' Meaning that it's not somehow fused with the plant on a cellular level. It's a spore that attacks from outside the plant. And forget controlling it with sprays. Never let it begin.





Freshest smelling vegetation I've smelled in all my life. Really lovely shit. So clean that I want to eat the clippings when I prune. Oh, and the smell of the buds? Well it seems kind of noobish at this point to keep going on and on about the smell, but it's in my bathroom now. Better than air freshener. 





I'm just watching my stupid roommate slowly shrivel under the smell. God, I love weed.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Ha! Here's a neat trick. Instantly improve a glass thumb pipe.























Ah, good to the last hit. You know why this Tahoe has lasted me so long? It's potent and dense as fuck. Even a hard-packed tiny bowl like this hits and hits. It almost killed me to get to this point.





It was surprisingly smooth even in this simple little pipe. Kudos to the grower. In fact with a straight, clean glass burn, no paper, no water, you get the purest taste in a sense. I think the Canna competition judges smoke the samples in water-free glass? Well the Tahoe gave a nice roasty flavor in the little pipe that really wasn't coming though in a big ol' water bong. I gotta get a replacement whip for my vape. I'll vape my last ounce and a half. Gettin' down to the wire. Good thing my current is maturing unbelievably fast.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

no shit!!! you may be in front of me!!, but i may not need 50 days yet by the looks....


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no shit!!! you may be in front of me!!, but i may not need 50 days yet by the looks....


That last picture looks like a prize-winner. That looks like killer weed... whatever it is.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

So I took another day off work to fix THEIR mistake and guess what this bitch had the nerve to tell me? "You have to pay the 30.00 renewal fee again because it's been longer than sixty days..." And I said, "How am I supposed to know that?" Then she starts going through the temporary license fine print with a pen and can't find anything in writing to support her ridiculous statement. And as she continues to look for something in writing, I continue to rail, "This was YOUR error. How am I supposed to pay twice for YOUR error?" She just handed me a number ticket and the girl who called me up punched up my record and took care of it quickly... NO 30.00. Fuckin' whore.


----------



## kamie (Mar 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So I took another day off work to fix THEIR mistake and guess what this bitch had the nerve to tell me? "You have to pay the 30.00 renewal fee again because it's been longer than sixty days..." And I said, "How am I supposed to know that?" Then she starts going through the temporary license fine print with a pen and can't find anything in writing to support her ridiculous statement. And as she continues to look for something in writing, I continue to rail, "This was YOUR error. How am I supposed to pay twice for YOUR error?" She just handed me a number ticket and the girl who called me up punched up my record and took care of it quickly... NO 30.00. Fuckin' whore.


that made me LOL


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

LJ - You have the best thread/journal ever! The girls look so amazing and that little mistake cut looks yummy. 

REP REP REP LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey, look - I made it to toker!


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey jin nice to see your gonna do it on your own ..
This would save me allot of time... 2hr round tripp..lol
Po is great man ... theyve done allot for me... they really have a great lineup and have done there best to let out some of the best to the regular population..
I can tell u allot of people dont like goin to collectives when your dealing with clones...
Its risky bissiness... but for the most part ..if u go that route ...po would be your best bet...
Dont get me wrong ... Po can pass out under par cuts ... but nost people respect the quality of there genetics and can deal with health issues in veg ...easily...
Po took a hard hit last year ... several growers.that i know personally and have heard it straight from their mouth.. not newbs... im talking good growers had issues with plants not fully flowering...
Some thought tmv or broad mites....but its not really clear.....
They did there best to renevate everything and get rid of the problemm..
They really had a major clearout and lost allot of mothers... yet ill stand bye them...
I acctually feel bad for all they had to go through..
Now you got to respect what an explosive element po is...
Theyre not really a couple of people with the holy grail or anything...
They have allot of breeders volunteers , come and go , and many of them add their own to the collective,...
Along with random well respected growers who drop offf cuts weekly ...
We are po .... that is every member of po is po..... 
Their really just a group of growers out there who have went lengths to source out real cuts and share them .. for everyone.
..most of the time...After alll most of their winiing strains were from OGorganic... and swerve vended there too..
Let me make it clear tho that u cant just walk into po and expect to get tightly held cuts...
Tahoe is one they have always availible , always in stock, and been released and whored out for along time now...
Their larry is legit too... the skywalker isnt the origional , its a good rep. but more a select pheno from a skywalker s1...
I would reccomend u goin with the 91 og ... i cant tell u allot about it... its not the origional ... but definatelly almost exactly the same... and im mothering on out.... 
Looks straight up og...and they kicked it down to me... closest thing on their menu to gams home of the 91's og...
On the other hand theirs cuts you cant get from them ... sometimes growers will trade cuts and po will take on cuts from members that cant be released ...
I know it sux ...Sometimes tho theyll mention they release it to well respected members of the club..
I tend not to try to beg for certain genetics... i know theyve trusted well respected members and gotten burned...
People will sell these cuts to breaders , or try an make their own breeds and sell them for big bucks.... it happens...
Im not to concerned ... cause im practically a main po crew member (wedtracker click).. and theyve lost some respect from some of the crew...
Point being tho i can get some cuts for u that po wont put on the menu..
Po may have these cuts ... cause i know the members who have the tightly held ones, and know they gave po a couple...
Its not like po can just start giving out these cuts to everyone...it would be a major headache....
As much as i love the po ... im more just getting clones from my friends/growers...
But without po i probly wouldnt have met allot growers ...so im very happy theyre hear to stay....
ps.. i dunked the larry and tahoe in a mix of neem and potassium, etc... its alittle formula i use on cuts from shops...
Didnt do it the first time... didnt know if u wanted it .... but it really helps ...in case the clones have issues when u get them...
Its a must if your goin to big dispenciaries... po will dunk it if u want... id reccomend it..

ps.s... the larry and tahoe look great! but im still not impressed...lol...jk


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - You have the best thread/journal ever! The girls look so amazing and that little mistake cut looks yummy.
> 
> REP REP REP LOVE LOVE LOVE!


You're the best, Mo. Don't let anyone tell you different.



Mohican said:


> Hey, look - I made it to toker!


Of course you did.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

nice new avatar there jin' cute.... cat in a bag, what a weird pet, well i suppose my chickens weird, if i go and sit outside she'll sit on my foot


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Hey jin nice to see your gonna do it on your own ..
> This would save me allot of time... 2hr round tripp..lol
> Po is great man ... theyve done allot for me... they really have a great lineup and have done there best to let out some of the best to the regular population..
> I can tell u allot of people dont like goin to collectives when your dealing with clones...
> ...


Do they have any idea that their product is being featured on the most viewed journal on one of the most populated canna-growing sites on the internet?

You're saying you dipped these clones? Why didn't you mention it when you brought them over? Or anytime after that? Why mention it just now?


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Do they have any idea that their product is being featured on the most viewed journal on one of the most populated canna-growing sites on the internet?
> 
> You're saying you dipped these clones? Why didn't you mention it when you brought them over?


i dont know...they have there other forum... lots of people have grown out their tahoe and just posted finished pics...
But believe me they dont need the advertisement... theyre already in over there heads.. they do allot of work...its not easy .... but are non profit in many ways....and they know there tahoes awesome already. 
Theyve been open for years now... and i see people goin in getting like 30 to 80 cuts a time... 

I told some people you grow there tahoe.. some friends gowers... one guy called u bendy man ...lol
but hey im sure there just happy your happy...
After all tahoe is there best strain to me and them... and really the precurser to og and posible the origional og kush perhaps.... but true og is a lil different...

I think youd be cool with any of there ogs... just about anything u grow will be dank in your cab from them...
All i was trying to say is .. i got access to the true og... and im hoping to mother it out eventually...
Soon as my boy brings one down... that might be the only one to compete with your tahoe...

Im just throwing it out there cause i could get one for ya probly .... and i can prove that its a great cut..and real true og...

Its best for you to dunk clones... i usually do it on cutlings... i didnt think it was a big deal...
But i know you dont like topping or anything... beside this was right after the problems arised...

Im also mothering out the 91 og.... i could probly make a really vigirous healthy cut for you ...
Probly will kick up the vigor for ya... since you like po stuff..

ill let u know...

ps... i was trying to find pics of your ladies... but all i see id flowmasters stuff most the time...lol
i did see some shots ...looks great....


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

OK - I am ready to add my novel. Are you ready?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> i dont know...they have there other forum... lots of people have grown out their tahoe and just posted finished...
> But believe me they dont need the advertisement... they already in over there heads.. they do allot of work...its not easy .... but are non profit in many ways....
> 
> I told some people you grow there tahoe.. some friends gowers... one guy called u bendy man ... but hey im sure there just happy your happy...
> ...


I need all the facts for my journal. It's nice of you to mention that finally. These are growing squeaky clean and I want my readers to know everything about why.

Yeah, dude. I've been clone shopping before. I know that even with good places it can be hit and miss.

I trust PO thanks in no small part to you. I think my journals can serve as helpful instructional material for PO's collective of growers if not advertisement... but I don't think they can complain about the fact that my journal has been inspiring other growers to look into their goods. Also, I think it would be cool to have an actual person from PO chime in from time to time in my thread. I want to continue growing their genetics, and I will continue to speak well of them here, in my THC Farmer journal, and in my upcoming blog (which I'm hoping will have the more views than all my journals combined).

Now how can I think of this grow (which I do constantly) without thinking of your goofy smile? The '91, the Louie, the SFV... Yeah. I'm sure it's all good, and any one would do well in my box.

I'm so happy with this grow (and still so high off my last grow) that I want to continue spreading the good word to the point where Progressive Options is representative of SoCal OG Kush.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> OK - I am ready to add my novel. Are you ready?


Let's see, where are my reading glasses and slippers? Got 'em. Post away.


----------



## themullet (Mar 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You don't even drink alcohol... I love hearing things like that.
> 
> Yeah, man. The scientific findings continue to emerge each year that debunk the old "Cannabis is harmful" hogwash. In fact studies are now showing that cannabis is in fact an effective, safe form of MEDICAL relief for real-life medical symptoms resulting from real-life medical diseases. These very real scientific facts aren't publicized nearly enough... But how about if our Emerald Goddesses help to spread the word, huh?
> 
> Yeah, I'm just like you. I'm bipolar as fuck and can't function without my magic fuzz. I'm gonna do all I can to fight for our lifestyle, bro. That's my promise to you and all my Canna brothers and sisters.


couldnt have said it better


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

*Mo&#8217;s Journal in LJ&#8217;s Journal*
Here is the whole story of this grow so far. It had a happy beginning with so much potential. 
I popped a Holy Smokes Malawi Gold regular seed from Attitude in a prepared 1.5" cube of rockwool. For six days I paced and checked &#8211;nothing. On the seventh day (Thursday Feb 2, 2012) I had a beautiful African baby! 
*DAY 1*





The problem was, I did not have the Lord Jin Tote (LJT) put together yet. So I whipped together a 5 gallon bucket setup to hold her temporarily.





I had a little garden fountain pump squirting water out of a tube landing in a shot glass where it overflowed over the Hydroton. The light was a bare 5500K 100W CFL hung from an old tripod. 
I went to work on the LJT. 
I tried using the pump I had and some tubing to make a squirting circle to wet the Hydroton.





I had two aquarium stones for air bubbles but they kept floating (you can see the right one floating on end in the picture.
I put this all together under the CFL light (with a homemade polished pie tin reflector).







The Hydroton was not getting wet enough so I watered my baby from the top to supplement the moisture until the roots could get to the water below. She was still looking happy.





I got tired of manually watering so I set up a watering system.
*DAY 3*





Still looking OK, but the leaves were not as dark green. I needed better sprinklers, which meant I had to get a new pump, PVC pipe, and sprinklers. No glue on the pipes and I threaded the PVC for a perfect fit with the 360 degree micro sprinkler heads.
*DAY 11*





I also got some good air stones and a fly strip (which is always getting stuck to something and gets gooey crap on anything it touches).
I put it all back together under two CFLs with reflectors and the Kessil H350 and let her rip. The lights and sprinklers were all controlled with timers and we were set!





I expected to see her go nuts with exploding growth. Instead she seemed to get more and more distressed. The pH was 8! I got some Mad Farmer pH down and started using it instead of vinegar. I also learned that CalMag raises your pH.
There was a thread in RIU where a guy was growing his seedlings in bubbling cups with just water until they were clone sized and then he put them in his tote. So I dug her out of the Hydroton trying not to break any roots (a couple did break that were stuck to the Hydroton) and I removed most of the rockwool and set here in a coil of wire suspended in a bubbling cup to try and revive her. I also turned off the LED.
*DAY 12*





This seemed like it would work better until I had some nice roots. I also needed to get a smaller net pot that would allow more water to reach the roots from below. 
The next day when I went to check on her, the cup was dry! I did not realize that that air stone I had would totally blow away all of the water so quickly.
So I needed to modify the cup setup. No problem, I&#8217;ll just set the baby in the res, fill the cup, take the baby out of the res water &#8211; Oh, look, her stem snapped right off at the base of the rockwool &#8211; FUCK!!!!!
So now I am screwed. I just ripped open the rockwool and stuck the stem in between the two halves and pressed it back together. I stuck the murdered baby in a shot glass of res water and stuck her on a window sill to die.
*DAY 13*





Oh well. I prepared another cube of rockwool, dropped in a Holy Smokes Mulanje seed, stuck it in my new smaller net pot and waited.





The thing is, the dead baby started growing again and so I moved it to a bigger cup and added a small aquarium bubbler (just a little tube with bubble coming out). And guess what &#8211; the baby kept growing! After a week I opened the rockwool cube and the seed had not popped. So I took the dud seed out of the tote and replaced it with the resuscitated baby (Thursday March 1, 2012). I put the Mulanje seed in a paper towel and it never popped.
*DAY 21*





I replaced the 360 degree sprinkler heads with 90 degree versions and pointed all 8 of them at the net pot. And the baby started growing.
Her roots were taking hold.






*DAY 37*





*DAY 38*





*DAY 40*





*DAY 41*





*DAY 42*





*DAY 44 Wilt Visits*
High temps, high pH, clogged sprinkler equals unhappy baby.










*DAY 45 &#8211; Wilt Left Town*





*DAY 46 &#8211; Wilt Snuck Back in the Night*
Roots look brown &#8211; Jin says I&#8217;m OK &#8211; whew.











Today's update to come...

Mo

Added second tote top to block light and heat from the res.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Today's update to come...
> 
> Mo
> 
> Added second tote top to block light and heat from the res.


OMG, I can't stand the suspense! Can hardly wait!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

Aren't you tired from reading all of that! How do you grow, photograph, work, post...?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Aren't you tired from reading all of that! How do you grow, photograph, work, post...?


Remember in T2 when Arnold stood guard overnight without moving an inch? That's how I am when it comes to pot-growing.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

You wouldnt believe how much time i spend studying genetics.... no not on the net ... but with other people ...new, old growers...
And ultimatley growing them out will tell u much more...
I find your journal to be a good outlet for all my useless information to be shared... im sorry but ive been doing this for along time now.... 

I can tell u as a medical patient that i have tried so many , maybe hundreds of og representations....
And can differentiate flavors of og easily ...even if they all are grown out differently and taste almost all the same...

I will say that tahoe og to me is more like the old school kush i was smoking way back in 02 ..03...
Before the shops opened and before you could pay 50 to a hundred bucks for a rec...
Back then a doctor would come to your house and charge you an arm and a leg and it wasnt a garuntee youd get the rec..

Kush ruled the streets ...im not sure wen it went mainstream in la ... but it was probly here for at least 30 years...
And imo went to the dam and went up northcal in as a clone in a box in the 80's...

By the time crack and cocaine was dying out ...marijuana started coming back big time...
The hip hop culture was taking over in the 90's ..rappers were talking about it ...
It was the thing for my generation... i dont remember a time when i didnt smoke before i went to high school... we were all smoking..

At the age 15 i was getting high all the time... it went from commercail to hydro ..to kind buds... these were all just names for good weed back then..Eventually at about 17 i said fuck it and started buying brick weed pounds ...that werent bad for 1000 a lb....
We would make a killing and smoke for free...

By the time i was 18 i moved to la.... At this time 99', cronic was the big thing ... we were getting grams for 20 ...at this time that was allot for bud... and really was a movement ... the number one cash crop in the world 8th biggest economy...
Dont really know what the cronic was , but once again just a name for the high end weed going around..
Everybody wanted to smoke the best .. like the celebs and stuff... so i guess the underground growing communtiy saw that there was no money to be made on schagg commercail ...and were looking for the ulimate bud ...that could sell at ridiculous prices...

Now some claim that og and kush has been around way before ... but im talking mainstream...
I started to notice that the cronic was changing and getting different ....
And by 03 i was only asking for kush ....thats all people wanted....
At this point i fell in love with kush ... the flavor just popped ... and you would get stoned crazier....
Not only the flavor burst , but it was saopy and very clean ... just as earthy as tahoe...
I was paying 70 an eighth like nothing ..and it was some of the best weed i ever smoke ... 

People at this point didnt have many options ... youd go to the dealer and theyre was 3 kinds...
Commercail , cron , and kush .... kush was the pricey one...

Now i may have been a late bloomer .. but im sure it was about 04' when i got the bombest kush ever...
One thing that i quickly noticed is the buds were a bit more neon green and almost slimey ...
The smell was just reaking of skunk...and im not talking skunk weed... im talking pungent skunk armpit...
I learned quicky that u couldnt carry this stuff around... and at work one day the whole store , where i worked , was saturated in this smell over one tiny nugg in my breast pocket...I was sent home shortly after by a friendly manager...

Now its stiill was being pushed to me as kush ...but it was my first taste of the og..id guess...
Not really kush at all ... maybe a freak kush pheno , or a great kush cross..i dont know...

But not so long after my boy started telling me i got og for 65 and the kush was still 70 or 75....
I liked his kush so much i stuck with it... but started getting og somewhere else.... and i still would get it under the name kush...
I didnt care ...much .....
I even remebered tripping one time buying some kush..... from one of my guys and thought this aint kush ...
Called him and got angry ...he mentioned it was a mix... 

This all just goes to show the confusion over kush and og and how kush changed into something else....
Og is really a fake kush...
It was pushed as the origional kush .... cause everyone in socal was kush crazed at the time.. it was the name for bomb weed..
Now im sure its not the origional kush ... its something different ..and i knew people who were paying 100 dollars an eighth for some good og way back in 03 04.... 

This is when people started saying fuck this lets get our own og ...and make it ourselves....
The real true og cuts were being sold in sfv for 4 figure numbers not to long ago ....
Thats where u get the whole sfv og moniker from ...

The true og im sourcing out was just simply said to be sold for a large amount of money from a tattoed gansta type in sfv in 03...
Supposibly the guy that bought it died and gave it too another friend for half of 5 harvests... and as a dying wish said not to let it out...
Well eventually that guy put it on the shelve and people grew it and found out about it....
The guy who let it out claimed it was fake... but there were a couple others who had it and said fuck it ...here it is let everyone grow it out...

So for the most part we dont know exactly what og is (dont believe the online fairytales...all seed marketing)....but we do know it was around for some time...and most people just paid up the ass for a cut from some old growers...

Now you cant deny that og buds look so similar to kush buds... and almost share a menthol pine earthiness...
And theres gotta be some chem 91 in their to ...cause great sour d isnt that much different in flavor than og...
Very bitter disgusting fueliness..

Now po (z) main guy, think og has no chemdawg and is just som kush from back in the 90;s..
And said some members brought in the pure kush and it was exactly the same as there og;s now...
And thats where the 91 og comes into question as the 91 pure kush cut... 
I dont agree but who knows...that 91 og i got looks dead on og in veg ...3bladers leaves only.....

So you see when you get a perfectly cured , grown , sample of tahoe.. youl feel the real taste of the origoinal kush...
kush dominant , supper earthy kick that overtakes the pallete....

And larry more being the progression of og kush to true og....
Larry is allot like what og has become ...more lemony fuel ... not to dominate earthiness...
Kinda s desil vibe , yet stilll maintains that funky kush undertone... but more on the og side..more sativa....


You can see perfect examples of these more kushless ogs nowadays.. like fire og and skywalker... 2 of the first club favorites...

Both came later.... and seems like they bred out the kushiness flavor and got some more chem dominant sativa phenos of og..


Dont let me start talking about louie it may take hours... but louie for sure is probly the most popular origionals that still reamains ....

And before it was coined was probly the origional sfv cut.....


Sorry for all this... i had to let it out.... haahhaa


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

They forgot to mention that it keeps your head free. How else could she be watching TV? I'm wearing one right now.





For that freezing cold student in your family! Every blanket-with-sleeves needs pockets! Duh? "One Size Fits All Adults?" No shit! It's a fucking blanket with sleeves!

Boom.





Boom again.





Check out the complex web of ties forming as they gain weight.











And don't be alarmed by this. It's only limited to a few larger leaves that are closer to the light. They're brittle, but still alive and feeding the buds.





See the broken dry portion of that leaf? Look how the trichs have asserted themselves even on this big fan leaf.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 27, 2012)

SNUGGIEEE!!!! haha! tooo goood man , also the garden is looking sexyas per usual


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

i have the exact same thing, more so wherever a fan is closest, it seems to be where there is more transpiration.....maybe ?? lookin sweet jin, yeah THC farmer is nice, but RIU just has such a better feel to it you know ?? just missing that damn like button. thats it!! green suits green


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

curly604 said:


> SNUGGIEEE!!!! haha! tooo goood man , also the garden is looking sexyas per usual


Hell yeah, dude. Snuggie. High five.



flowamasta said:


> i have the exact same thing, more so wherever a fan is closest, it seems to be where there is more transpiration.....maybe ?? lookin sweet jin, yeah THC farmer is nice, but RIU just has such a better feel to it you know ?? just missing that damn like button. thats it!! green suits green


Hey, our leaves may take a beating, but our buds speak for themselves, yeah?

You read my mind. I was just thinking how cute THC Farmer is, but when you're an RIU junkie, you're one for life.

Where's the like button, Mellokitty?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Sorry for all this... i had to let it out.... haahhaa


It's okay. Better not to keep it all bottled up. That's what my journal is for. It's a place of sharing and caring.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2012)

Your posts soooooo make me want to have smellivision! I know it smells good but can you give me one of those gourmet descriptions with all the notes of this and that?

Hey Cheesy - I pictured you as an old guy like me. I started smoking the gold in 74 when the good stuff was Hawaiian, Thai sticks, hash or on a rare day, honey oil. I too remember when the giant artichoke buds started showing up in the early 80s. And then the whole Humboldt thing took it to another level. I remember getting some giant black coconut looking seeds the came out of the ground with 5 blades! Those were some genetics I wish I could find today. I need to ask that person if they still know where to get them. He would still know today.

Where is the like button!!!!!


----------



## curly604 (Mar 27, 2012)

look up the ismell on wikipedia ..... to funny , i think if they went through with it we would have had tiny teleporters by now


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Your posts soooooo make me want to have smellivision! I know it smells good but can you give me one of those gourmet descriptions with all the notes of this and that?
> 
> Hey Cheesy - I pictured you as an old guy like me. I started smoking the gold in 74 when the good stuff was Hawaiian, Thai sticks, hash or on a rare day, honey oil. I too remember when the giant artichoke buds started showing up in the early 80s. And then the whole Humboldt thing took it to another level. I remember getting some giant black coconut looking seeds the came out of the ground with 5 blades! Those were some genetics I wish I could find today. I need to ask that person if they still know where to get them. He would still know today.
> 
> Where is the like button!!!!!


hey thanx ... all i have is my memories.... but really im still a young dude... 
As i see alot of these new kids on the block saying this and that ... with all thier google copmuter knowledge i laugh sometimes...
We lived it ... and the only way you can really know is if u were there... when it happened...
And i thank u for reading.....


and thanx jin for letting me share my experience...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Some user over at that other website posted his very own nude chick photo in my journal! They have started paying tribute to Lordjin already... good, good. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Your posts soooooo make me want to have smellivision! I know it smells good but can you give me one of those gourmet descriptions with all the notes of this and that?
> 
> Where is the like button!!!!!


Ah, yes, the lilting, harmonious fragrance of Larry dancing with Tahoe. It welcomes me every day not so much as a delicate ballerina, but more like Mike Tyson when he was 19.





There's nothing out of the ordinary about this smell. It smells just as young OG nug should... only very, very heavy. It's actually quite pungent and has a very sweet undertone. I have trouble believing a person wouldn't like this smell -- not pointing any fingers (my dumb roommate).



323cheezy said:


> and thanx jin for letting me share my experience...


Well you do realize that quite a few people read my nonsense, so if you want a sounding board, this is the place. Go ahead and write whatever you feel comfortable with, just please no photos of your face or body. Lol.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 28, 2012)

burn the snuggy and we got a deal....

Or else its cheesy photoshoot time... lol...



you wish...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

I think Craig is fucking funny as hell.
[video=youtube;TRjq9Mtj7rY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TRjq9Mtj7rY[/video]


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

funny guy indeed jin


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

curly604 said:


> funny guy indeed jin


He's got more talent in his hair than David Letterman has in his entire body.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;oV1avd-_uIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV1avd-_uIg[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey - LJ, thanks for the teaser description. I was hoping for something like skunky, piney, orangey, chocolatey... There is a guy over on the seed collectors thread who says his smells like pastrami!

So this OG stuff is a magic cross of some kind between a Sativa and an Indica. It is short and has big buds like Indica and has an up high like Sativa. What does its flavor and sent favor?

Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey - LJ, thanks for the teaser description. I was hoping for something like skunky, piney, orangey, chocolatey... There is a guy over on the seed collectors thread who says his smells like pastrami!
> 
> So this OG stuff is a magic cross of some kind between a Sativa and an Indica. It is short and has big buds like Indica and has an up high like Sativa. What does its flavor and sent favor?
> 
> Mo


The smell hasn't reached its full mature character yet, but I'll take a deeper sniff tonight and get back to you.

On a related note, I really have to ask, "What is up with this fucking weed I'm smoking right now?"





See, I just polished off the top nugs and started on my last full jar of medium grade nugs (the smaller nugs that were just under the top grade). I was expecting a downgrade in the high but have instead experienced an upgrade? What? How can the smaller lower nugs be just as good if not better than the top ones? They were sitting in the dark all that time while I was working on the premium nugs. Wow. Magical shit. I'm never smoking anything else.

Edit:
My trip to the DMV yesterday seems like a dream.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

More teasing!!!!!! All I have is my airy outdoor bug buds, the green hash, and 10 OC dispensary bottles I need to go back and document and taste test. 
Let me know when you want to come down and visit the south.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> More teasing!!!!!! All I have is my airy outdoor bug buds, the green hash, and 10 OC dispensary bottles I need to go back and document and taste test.
> Let me know when you want to come down and visit the south.


You're in OC?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

Yup - since 1980.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Yup - since 1980.


That's a drive, but I've been down there a number of times. Hey, you can enter my Lottery! Pick a number between 1 and 50! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

My review of Brownie:


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

hahahahahah , i love it jin top notch! after this next batch for me im gonna splurge on a real nice piece cant wait!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

curly604 said:


> hahahahahah , i love it jin top notch! after this next batch for me im gonna splurge on a real nice piece cant wait!


Me too. There's a 16" green inline perc I've been looking at to celebrate the coming harvest.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 28, 2012)

nothing like treating your self for some hard work eh? if we dont do it for new bongs what do we do it for damnit!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

We're both hanging in there and we're gonna shoot real soon.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

curly604 said:


> nothing like treating your self for some hard work eh? if we dont do it for new bongs what do we do it for damnit!


damn straight!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2012)

Lottery you say - put me down for lucky number 13.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Lottery you say - put me down for lucky number 13.


One player. Lucky number 13. If no one else plays, you win by default. You guys gonna let MO walk away with the prize that easily? Suit yourselves...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

Some cardboard shots to give you an idea of what they really look like.

Larry:





Tahoe (this should be called 'the white'):





Ready for "Beat my Bud Part II?" Not yet. Ten more days.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 28, 2012)

wow  that is some nice colour, gotta ask jin' what's the cropped image look like, some real nice close-ups of those ridiculous sized booty calyx's!!!, or is the flash too bright?

wow, looks like skunk, i wish i got the chance to peel one open once dried  id bury my nose in that shit, and inhale ecstasy!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow  that is some nice colour, gotta ask jin' what's the cropped image look like, some real nice close-ups of those ridiculous sized booty calyx's!!!, or is the flash too bright?
> 
> wow, looks like skunk, i wish i got the chance to peel one open once dried  id bury my nose in that shit, and inhale ecstasy!


Without the blazing HPS to balance things out, the flash is reflecting pretty hard on Tahoe's trichs. I'm gonna have to play around with it a little, but those trichs are already hard to photograph because of the 'white wash' effect. Gonna have a lot of kief. I love kief.


----------



## dirk d (Mar 28, 2012)

man that is fing funny! craig ferfuson kills it! i was too busy drinking and doing cocaine! lol love it! and tiffany is totally hot!


----------



## brandon727272 (Mar 28, 2012)

There is a high level of dank up in here...  My bday is in a week! I've got to find some bomb weed to treat myself to...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> There is a high level of dank up in here...  My bday is in a week! I've got to find some bomb weed to treat myself to...


Wouldn't you like to play Lordjin's lottery? Pick a number from 1 to 50 (13 is taken)... you could win 3.5grams of my harvest. 

Edit: Yes, I'm really gonna get 50 ping pong balls and write numbers on them and have Anton pick one! The player with the number closest to Anton's will win 3.5grams of my dried harvest. Pick Anton's number exactly and you win 4.5grams plus kief!

I like you, Brandon. Here's tonight's update for you.

Flower - Day 39 Born to be WILD
[video=youtube;mHGLBy2CdjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHGLBy2CdjI[/video]





Can you feel the power?





Can you feel the glory?





So some of you may still be thinking Jin is crazy for running so much power on two plants. But think that no longer...












Tower of Larry vs. Towers of Tahoe. Remember that race?












Tahoe lower nug mayhem:











"I like smoking lightning... Heavy Metal Thunder!" or in my case, I like smoking heavy metals. Lol!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 28, 2012)

Looking good jin


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

dirk d said:


> man that is fing funny! craig ferfuson kills it! i was too busy drinking and doing cocaine! lol love it! and tiffany is totally hot!


Peace to you. And good news. I just finalized things with Tiffany. Are you excited?





Photo by Anthony Neste (obviously lol). Cheesy-ass passion flower by me.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good jin


Thanks. Hey, you're a mod. Any word on the like button? Will we ever have it back? I didn't realize how important it was until now.


----------



## tngloko (Mar 29, 2012)

so when u gonna chop em down?

theyre starting to look a bit ripe


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

tngloko said:


> so when u gonna chop em down?
> 
> theyre starting to look a bit ripe


I know. Tahoe is maturing freakishly fast while Larry is moving at a more normal pace. I'm really gonna have to look at things carefully come day 50. A 50 day OG flower would beat my previous record by six days! Larry is gonna be my 'up cerebral' weed... Tahoe will be the Hammer of God.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. Hey, you're a mod. Any word on the like button? Will we ever have it back? I didn't realize how important it was until now.


Theres no word on it as of now! But i think there working on how to bring it back


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Theres no word on it as of now! But i think there working on how to bring it back


Thanks. I really do hope to have it restored soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 29, 2012)

I do aswell


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful ladies LJ! You really know how to make them sparkle. 

I need more of your skilled advice - how often do you change your res in veg?

Come on Anton - number 13!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

This is L.A. Marijuana. That's right, I used the "M" word!











I changed my mind about taking the humidifier out. Larry seems to like it.





A lower Larry cola. As you can see some of her lower branches still have quite a bit of swelling to do.











Any questions? Oh, Mo had a question...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Beautiful ladies LJ! You really know how to make them sparkle.
> 
> I need more of your skilled advice - how often do you change your res in veg?
> 
> Come on Anton - number 13!


Ha ha! That little bastard! No one else is playing! Keep your fingers crossed that it doesn't change!

I'm obsessive compulsive in case you haven't noticed, so I change water every darn week! You don't have to do this. You'll be just fine doing it every other week if you keep your eye on things.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I do aswell


Yeah, and hey Hell (and the rest of the RIU team)... I did NOT include this third update on THCF. Who loves ya, baby?


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Ha ha! That little bastard! No one else is playing! Keep your fingers crossed that it doesn't change!
> 
> I'm obsessive compulsive in case you haven't noticed, so I change water every darn week! You don't have to do this. You'll be just fine doing it every other week if you keep your eye on things.


I'll play (sorry Mo) - number 12 please.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

ooooooohhhh!!! THCfarmer is currently fixing bugs, bugs bugs bugs, weak excuse


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ooooooohhhh!!! THCfarmer is currently fixing bugs, bugs bugs bugs, weak excuse


What? Outrageous! 



Green eggs and Pam said:


> I'll play (sorry Mo) - number 12 please.


This is getting interesting... 12 and 13 taken! Any more takers? You can't win if you don't play!






Oh, and needless to say, the California Lottery is a registered Trademark of good Ol' Jerry, so I know I won't get sued.





Now if nasty old Meg Whitman won? That would be different story. Lol. And idiot Arnold is finally gone thank God... Only problem? He's back to making horrible movies... and he can't even take his shirt off now.

Edit:
And though my lottery doesn't help California schools, it will help one lucky-ass California patient!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

You've come a long way, baby.











And I couldn't even get all of Larry in the frame. Note those choice heads that got cropped out at the top of the image... those are the strongest Larry heads on the weak side. Check out how Larry has tiny leaves but they haven't burned like Tahoe. Weird.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 29, 2012)

that larry really has come a long way great fuckin job jin looks like she will end up real nice


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

the 2 strains have a very different colour to them now, easier to distinguish  beautiful work jin, love it!! I'm in love with your buds and i dont even get to touch them


----------



## dirk d (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Peace to you. And good news. I just finalized things with Tiffany. Are you excited?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am excited...to get rich and move to cali...lol.. here's a shot of my white i took down yesterday at 68 days



some side shots



and a few macros


----------



## 840/2 (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So easy to clean. Just a quick shake with alcohol.


Thanks! I just got one of these and was wondering how the hell I was gonna clean it!!! 

Oh and your plants look amazing!


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey jin ....let me just ask u to go a lil longer on the larry..
I know your cab is about as efficent as any out there ... but dont let them fool you ...
They may look done already yet they will only be better trust me... (your buds are so healthy its tricky to know)
There are some pretty talented hydro growers that go 70 to 78 days with tahoe ... till the shit turns purp ...
However tahoe willl be good at 50 days.. its just that amazing.. if everything right 

Ive had 70 day tahoe from a 65 dollar cap (in culver city ..cali's finest) and i can honestly say the flavor way more carmel earthy bittersweet kick...apposed to most more fuel og ones... its supper bomb!

Larry on the other hand is more sativa ... and needs an extra week... or it comes out to sour diesel tasting..
Even if u go longer with larry it ill still maintain that more bitter diesel sativa og taste...

So thank u .. its the least u could do...
Maybe 63 on tahoe and 67 on larry.... just so no body can talk shit ...haha
aprrecitate it....


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

Best to the Martin Family.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

840/2 said:


> Thanks! I just got one of these and was wondering how the hell I was gonna clean it!!!
> 
> Oh and your plants look amazing!


Thanks! That's what I'm hear for! Percolator cleaning!



dirk d said:


> I am excited...to get rich and move to cali...lol.. here's a shot of my white i took down yesterday at 68 days
> View attachment 2096880
> View attachment 2096881
> 
> ...


Lookin' great, Dirk.



flowamasta said:


> the 2 strains have a very different colour to them now, easier to distinguish  beautiful work jin, love it!! I'm in love with your buds and i dont even get to touch them


Hey, I don't touch those sticky nightmares either. Yeah, they're really starting to exhibit a difference in appearance.



curly604 said:


> that larry really has come a long way great fuckin job jin looks like she will end up real nice


Thanks, man. It's looking good for my jars.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

im not talking about soil ...
Like i just said..
Some of the best "hydro growers go 78 day on tahoe"...

Im talking in general ... now u can easily say hydro cuts off a week of flowering...
I just know off what u gave me last time....
It actually can be different... but if your more into the more tasty fuel ...as apposed to the ultra bitter dank ...suite yourself..

Quit being so damn anxious...patients is key..


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> im not talking about soil ...
> Im talking in general ... now u can easily say hydro cuts off a week of flowering...
> I just know off what u gave me last time....
> It actually can be different... but if your more into the more tasty fuel ...as apposed to the ultra bitter dank ...suite yourself..


This thing accelertes the cannabis life cycle. 67 days would be a sure way to fuck them up. If you saw how they develop day to day, you would agree. But since I am showing them develop day to day...

Hydro easily cuts weeks (plural) off the entire grow. My system cannot be considered a normal hydro setup, though. It moves even faster than most hydro setups. This Tahoe cut has shown an ubelievablly fast rate of maturation also. I'm actually a little worried that it's maturing too quickly in relation to Larry.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Quit being so damn anxious...patients is key..


I've designed my system to be fast because I don't like waiting around for weed. And you're telling me to be patient?

I'm telling you these will be done in under 60 days.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

I would say the same thing if u had 2 !000's ...and if your plants were growing twise as fast ....
Doesnt matter how fast they grow... 
The better you grow them and the healthier they are .. the longer theyll survive....
I dont know i just think its a waste taking tahoe any less than 6o days....
Go check out cali;s finest tahoe... and youll see bro.... just be prepared to pay 20 a gram...

edit :Its not like the laws of physics cease to exist in your room ..
You cant just go around changing mother nature...
Its not divine intervention like coke changed to pepsi or you found your lost car keys..lol

I know your buds would be good at 50 days ...but i thought you wouldve to take it to the next level..
Ill be taking mine early too... cause i just cant wait...

I guess you want Z (from po) the hydro grower to tell ya..
he goes light on the nutes ...and has goten 10 ounces off one tahoe before...
Hes the main po guy that told me he hated 60 day tahoe from the shops...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I would say the same thing if u had 2 !000's ...and if your plants were growing twise as fast ....
> Doesnt matter how fast they grow...
> The better you grow them and the healthier they are .. the longer theyll survive....
> I dont know i just think its a waste taking tahoe any less than 6o days....
> Go check out cali;s finest tahoe... and youll see bro.... just be prepared to pay 20 a gram...


I have Cali's finest in my room. I don't pay for weed.

And it DOES matter how fast they grow. Cannabis has a very limited reproductive cycle. You can't just leave them under the light forever. After a while they just die and start degrading... that process comes a lot sooner in my system.

You've grown hydro before? So you know difference in medium (not to mention intensity of enviornment) has no bearing on overall life cycle of the plant?

Everything happens faster. That means degradation of potency comes sooner.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

I tried..lol

(walks away with head down)...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I tried..lol
> 
> (walks away with head down)...


What did you try? You tried instructing me. You should know better.

My top priority is NOT fucking up my grows. If I think it should go to 67 or 70 days (which I never do), then I'll do that. Waiting an extra week is not what I'm worried about. I still have plenty of weed. But I'M THE GROWER. I care for and observe these every moment of every day! At the rate they're going, 67 days would be too long. That is all I'm saying, dude. Wait until day 50 and we'll take another look, okay?

It's too soon to say 67 or 70 days...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I guess you want Z (from po) the hydro grower to tell ya..
> he goes light on the nutes ...and has goten 10 ounces off one tahoe before...
> Hes the main po guy that told me he hated 60 day tahoe from the shops...


There you go again.

So it's all based upon what this 'Z' says? The entire world of hi-grade medical cannabis is subjective, man. It's full of opinion, myth, misrepresentation, and more opionions, opinions, opinions.

Just because Z doesn't like something I should change my way of thinking and growing?

I don't say what I say in my threads because of what I heard someone else say. I say what I see.

Where can I see pictures of Z's work? Let Z post photos of his superior buds next to mine and maybe I'll listen. But in the end, I'm sure his shit is good weed, just like my shit is good weed. So who fucking cares?

Would I try to tell Z to harvest sooner? Fuck no. So let Z tell me to go longer, but I bet Z doesn't give a fuck what I do. But it's not Z telling me, is it?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ooooooohhhh!!! THCfarmer is currently fixing bugs, bugs bugs bugs, weak excuse


They tweaked the look of it. It went from a blue color scheme to green. Good choice.

Edit:
Though their membership pool is smaller, the growers in the journal section seem smarter. And I can tell they have top-notch web designers.


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

I couldnt tell u ... he posts once in a blue moon...
But hes shared allot of his experience with the growers in the club...
Im not trying to tell u how to grow... i just noticed from what i have smoked that is tahoe og..
Not just my own ...but from you , the shops, and what my friends grew...
So i can tell u from first hand experience i know the difference when i see a sack of 60 day tahpoe and a 70 day tahoe...
It just makes it a bit more dramatic and i like the flavor of it over the average 60 day tahoes....
Hey but thats me... just really wanted to se what your tahoe would look like at 65 days.... thats all...

I was lucky enuff to be given some of cali finest tahoe... Now u know i would never pay 65 an eighth...
But the girl who works there gets free eighths every week ... and she doesnt smoke much ..
So i get it from her .... sometimes... for the freebate....

Itd just be nice too see.
You should know smarty that u can manipulate ogs to be two different flowers almost ....
Using the same strain (og) you could have one done at 8 weeks and get the uplifting jittery more functional buzz ...call it x og...
And grow the other take at 11weeks and get that good night ...lights out effect .... call it y og....

So its okay ..it is what it is .... justd be fun to seee it happen in your thread... It would be amazing...


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> I couldnt tell u ... he post like once in a blue moon...
> But hes shared allot of his experience with the growers in the club...
> Im not trying to tell u how to grow... i just noticed from what i have smoked that is tahoe og..
> Not just my own ...but from you , the shops, andmy friends grew...
> ...


Here's an idea. Let's just watch this grow and have fun. 

But let's see Z's buds. You can't just say all that shit with nothing to back it up.

Let me tell you about two different OG's. Two different OG's can be had through the cure process. The small lower nugs I'm smoking right now have a much heavier sedative effect compared to the primo top nugs I just finished smoking. And the flavor? The flavor is NOTHING like it was when you smoked it.

That's right, motherfuckers. I'm saying it right now. My tiny-ass lower nugs is better weed than this shit:


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

Thats because your lower buds arent getting as much penetration as the top buds...

Now this isnt grounbreaking material ..(How long did it take u to discover this..??lol).but you to me, tend to appreciate the more lemonypine desil of the lower buds id imagine..(less mature)
They would taste more sativa og and maybe cleaner ...
Imo just because a flower is more potent doesnt make it tastier.. it makes the smoke thicker and almost to strong on a week palate... but itll get you higher... (inferior bud is something compleatly differnent and not to be confused)
Im sure your top buds are where its at for me... and i like lower buds too ...i like both...i like it all(wheres the like button?)

Now id hate to say this but the real master growers arent gonna tell ya...
Cause they dont sit on the internet all day and jerk off ...or having ping contests to see whos shits better ... theyre putting in work ..so people like you can sit back and grow bomb genetics that you know nothing about besides what youve seen on google...

Like i said ive smoked over 20 different sacs of tahoe og... grew it out ...and im the one who brought it too you...
So i know a bit about it and dont have to prove anything too u..
My thing isnt really views, taking pics of models, or growing the best weed ever...
Im just someone who appreciates some good ol skool og kush... (If u do it ...they will come..lol)


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Thats because your lower buds arent getting as much penetration as the top buds...
> 
> Now this isnt grounbreaking material ..(How long did it take u to discover this..??lol).but you to me, tend to appreciate the more lemonypine desil of the lower buds id imagine..(less mature)
> They would taste more sativa og and maybe cleaner ...
> ...


So my lower nugs are more potent now because what? They're not gettin as much penetration? Can you even read?

You seem to know everything about it except how to grow it. You think you know anything about anything because you've burned a lot of weed? Ha ha. "Dude, I'm an expert. I've gotten high a lot." What an idiot.

You're saying I spend all day jerking off on the interenet? From the person who just wrote his entire pathetic life story on my thread? You're a clown through and through. I just let you start posting on my thread again to see if you learned anything. Apparently not. Once an imcompetent grower troll always one.

How many times do I have to thank you? 

Thank you again for being the guy who went to the store and got these for me.

Stay away from my thread, Cheeze. You lie and make shit up in a sad, little effort to save face at RIU because it's the only thing you have in your little, shit weed growing life.

And no, your shit imitation seed plants aren't even close. And the only true OG clone you fucked up again with pests.

Edit:
And real master growers tell their sad life stories on the thread of a grower that they have already flamed and threatened?





Edit 2: What the fuck did you want me to say, you fucking dimwit? "Yeah, you're right. I'll let them go 70 days until they get purple."

Edit 3: You're an imbecile.

Edit 4: And maybe you're not reading this but A LOT of other people are. Think, man (if it's possible with your shwag-clogged brain which was stunted to begin with)... Completely aside from you pathetic grows, I get the real sense that you don't even understand yourself how pathetic you are.





How does a person go around writing about his loser, unemployed, free-loading life where he gets stuck on a rock and has to have the fire department save him? (Yeah, I was annoyed to read that my tax dollars were wasted saving your, unemployed, useless to society dumb-ass). And then you go on to flame someone in their journal with some stupid quote from a rap song? After that long, very retardedly written cry for help you posted earlier?

Edit 5: Hey Cheeze, whose house do you live in? How much rent you pay? Did you save up enough from your last mall job to buy those shitty used lights? You strike me as one of those sad leeches that people feel sorry for. Is that how you keep a roof over your head?

Edit 6: I LOVE your laundry basket scrog!


----------



## 323cheezy (Mar 29, 2012)

Yo jin take it easy ...u shouldnt tease me...
U should of kept it cheezy instead of acting sleezy...
I learned u cant eat it if u hold beef with people underneath...
Still ill continue to hold u down ... till round 3....
Some of these old cats is funny ...fuck whos legendary im trying to make this money! 


(lol i didnt even read your post..haha)


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Yo jin take it easy ...u shouldnt tease me...
> U should of kept it cheezy instead of acting sleezy...
> I learned u cant eat it if u hold beef with people underneath...
> Still ill continue to hold u down ... till round 3....
> ...


You didn't read my post because nothing hurts more than the truth.

Hi, Kitty. Time to take out the trash again! I remember this guy mentioning that he's on RIU because all the other communities banned him. Hm. Now why would any community ban such an intelligent, knowledgeable person?

Edit: I can hardly wait to go down to PO myself to get the real skinny on this liar.

Edit 2: Never mind, Kitty. Leave it. I want everyone to see what a joke this guy is. Click the links to his grows to see just how pathetic.

Edit 3: If there is one thing I cannot fucking stand, it's trolls that go around 'kicking down knowledge' based on things they heard... NOT THINGS THEY'VE DONE... FUCKIN' CAN'T STAND IT.

YOU'RE NOT A FUCKING PO HYDRO GROWER. YOU ARE NOT! THIS GUY IS A FRAUD! HE'S AN UNSKILLED DIRT-BAG AND A FRAUD! AND HIS INCOHERENT, FRAGMENTED 'WRITING' WITH ALL THOSE STUPID PERIODS IS THE ABSOLUTE WORST!

EVERY TIME I SEE HIS STUPID AVATAR IN MY JOURNAL, I ROLL MY FUCKIN' EYES IN FRUSTRATION! YOU WANT TO IMPROVE THE QUALITY OF ROLLITUP? GET RID OF TROLLS LIKE THIS!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

Still living a happy life I see jin. All about love and positivity.


----------



## cerberus (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL

seriously, your the deffinition of cool jig.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Still living a happy life I see jin. All about love and positivity.


Fuck love and positivity. I'm sick of this asshole.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

cerberus said:


> LOL
> 
> seriously, your the deffinition of cool jig.


Thank you.

Don't be too quick to judge me unless you've never flamed before.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;b8leQSCrTHo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8leQSCrTHo&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
It's not a video of the attack. It's a short documentary of his work.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
John Varty, whose work has appeared on the National Geographic Channel, was attacked at Tiger Canyons on Wednesday, his staff posted online.
[HR][/HR]Varty is out of surgery, they added. "The report from the doctor is positive, however, we anticipate that John will remain in ICU for 3 more days as part of the pain management medication. 
"The doctor will closely monitor his condition, which includes several puncture wounds and two broken ribs. The danger of infection will also be closely monitored."


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuck love and positivity.


Words to live by. Have fun with that.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Words to live by. Have fun with that.


What loving, positive thing have you done lately? That's what I thought.

It's just an online journal. And it's mine last I checked. I'll thank you ahead of time for refraining from your 'moral criticisms.'

Or should I start 'policing' your thread?

I honestly don't care if 323cheezy is your friend or not. And my journal is for reading... not for posting... unless I allow it.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

tell us how you REALLY feel, jin.....


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> tell us how you REALLY feel, jin.....


I feel better now that you're here.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What loving, positive thing have you done lately? That's what I thought.


Helped people with their grows. Encouraged people growing for their first time. Helped a friend set up a grow. Helped a friend trim. Sent some information to some prisoners about programs for when they get out on parole. Took an outdoor cat in to the vet to get fixed and get it's shots. Helped a neighbor shovel snow so they could park. Took my wife out for a date night. Put someone's music on one of my youtube videos to get them some more exposure. Volunteered at a nascar race to benefit a local choir. Went to a neighbors to fix their computer. That's been the last couple weeks, I didn't realize I did so much for other people till I wrote it all down. Makes me feel good.

Thanks for asking.

And I only know cheezy from when I was on your thread before. Back then you guys were best buds hanging out and such. I quit reading your thread last time you blew up at someone. A friend of mine pointed me here again to watch you blow up again. It's quite entertaining to a lot of us.

I apologize for posting when I wasn't allowed. I hadn't realized there were rules like that in here. Maybe you should post the rules in your sig so people know.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Helped people with their grows. Encouraged people growing for their first time. Helped a friend set up a grow. Helped a friend trim. Sent some information to some prisoners about programs for when they get out on parole. Took an outdoor cat in to the vet to get fixed and get it's shots. Helped a neighbor shovel snow so they could park. Took my wife out for a date night. Put someone's music on one of my youtube videos to get them some more exposure. Volunteered at a nascar race to benefit a local choir. Went to a neighbors to fix their computer. That's been the last couple weeks, I didn't realize I did so much for other people till I wrote it all down. Makes me feel good.
> 
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> ...











Sticky: Do Not Post In Other People's Grow Journals Unless AskedStarted by rollitup, 09-24-2006 01:57 PM







It's a technicality I reserve for trolls -- regardless of how 'helpful' they think they've been in the past. If you don't like me, don't ever click on my thread... it's as simple as that. But wait, you're here, so I guess that's beyond you.

Edit:
People who can so easily make a list of their good deeds aren't that good. I bet you need the person at the cash register to be looking in order to put a dollar in the tip cup?

Edit:
"And we were best buds?" You don't know me. You know nothing about me. How dare you presume to know anything about me?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey Jig - LJ has a great thread here and he keeps it very positive. He has helped me patiently. I knew when I saw cheesy on here that it might cause a problem and I was hoping it would stay nice. LJ does not need any advice from anybody. He is a true artist that should be allowed an artist's temperament. (OMG this site has spell checking now!!!!!!) Sorry I got distracted - where was I, oh yeah. Watch, enjoy, post pictures of your lovely grows (no scraggly shit please) and keep positive by keeping quiet.

Love ya LJ

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jig - LJ has a great thread here and he keeps it very positive. He has helped me patiently. I knew when I saw cheesy on here that it might cause a problem and I was hoping it would stay nice. LJ does not need any advice from anybody. He is a true artist that should be allowed an artist's temperament. (OMG this site has spell checking now!!!!!!) Sorry I got distracted - where was I, oh yeah. Watch, enjoy, post pictures of your lovely grows (no scraggly shit please) and keep positive by keeping quiet.
> 
> Love ya LJ
> 
> ...


rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep
Thanks, Mo. Even though I know Jigfresh is right, it doesn't matter... I don't give an inch. It's something I continue to struggle with, but I never claimed to be a perfect person.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

We all walk that tightrope. It is when we are falling that we see who will catch us. 

OK - the spell checking is cool but my post is still showing in the Quick Reply window!?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

I really want to get the Kessil Deep Purple for vegging! I feel like the CFLs are just too wimpy and adding the Magenta LED is just frying my baby. Like I said before, this shit is hard, and you make it look so easy! Drooooool


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

I just have one plant and I do not know if I want to go with HIDs - but the results are sooooo good. 

Here is a pic of a guilty pleasure I enjoyed last night:


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What did you try? You tried instructing me. You should know better.
> 
> My top priority is NOT fucking up my grows. If I think it should go to 67 or 70 days (which I never do), then I'll do that. Waiting an extra week is not what I'm worried about. I still have plenty of weed. But I'M THE GROWER. I care for and observe these every moment of every day! At the rate they're going, 67 days would be too long. That is all I'm saying, dude. Wait until day 50 and we'll take another look, okay?
> 
> It's too soon to say 67 or 70 days...


lol love your work jin  u don't need any help jin if i thought u needed help, i'd question myself 



Mohican said:


> I really want to get the Kessil Deep Purple for vegging! I feel like the CFLs are just too wimpy and adding the Magenta LED is just frying my baby. Like I said before, this shit is hard, and you make it look so easy! Drooooool


hey mo  you are 1 cool chick , we need more women in the world like you, great personality, shines through with 1's and 0's 

just a thought, if you are worried about frying your girl, how bout using some simple cool flouros for now? just a thought add some reflectivity all around her, confine the light, she won't need much i imagine! i guarantee if you add some reflectivity to your lights and surround your plant, she will be much more happy, and she needs a fan on her, i cant tell if u already have one yet  just trying to help MO u beautiful gal u


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> Im happy you left my post.. and thank u ...
> What are u afraid some punk like me can outgrow u ???
> 
> I like your journal ... it has its entertainment value...
> ...


No, I just posted the first two I had on hand. ALL your photos are bad. 

You smoke better weed than me? No you don't. You can't even afford a gram... And even as pathetic as you look and are, I don't think any dispensaries give handouts.

Democracy? Was I elected by all the forum users to start this journal and maintain it as they see fit? You don't even know what the word means, dummy.

You're just about the stupidist person I've had the misfortune of meeting. Are you quite finished?

Or would you like me to visit your stupid thread?

I told her to leave it so your stupidity, your two stick plants, and your moldy bud can remain on display for all to see. My worst grow is 100 times better than your best grow, and this is something the entire site knows too well. That may not matter if this were a needlepoint site, but since its a marijuana growing site, it does matter.

And your continued bragging of what is perhaps the poorest grow on the entire site is just further confirmation of your clueless nature. What purpose does it serve to stack laundry baskets under your light so your plants can grow around it? 

And Mellokitty is not my mother, you cunt. She's probably the smartest mod here. (He's talking shit about you now, Mellokitty.)

See why he was banned from all the other sites, Rollitup? This guy is a Troll that curries favor and then turns on you because you have your opinion... or because you didn't give him enough weed.

If I see one more post from you, I'm gonna fuck up your thread.

Keep going if you don't feel you've made an ass of yourself sufficiently.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I just have one plant and I do not know if I want to go with HIDs - but the results are sooooo good.
> 
> Here is a pic of a guilty pleasure I enjoyed last night:


Oh, the adventurous type...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey LJ - At least he turned you on to the PO clones (although last grow's clones looked like runts compared to this grow). Can't we all just get along and enjoy the skunky sparkle?

Hey Flow - thanks for the complement - I went back to just the two 6500K 110W CFLs up close and it seem to be working. The Kessil's have gone up $40 since I bought my first one in December. I do like that I can put the CFLs right up close without any issues. And although I did dress up like a girl for Halloween when I was 9, I am an old skater/surfer dude who thinks it is ok to give a "love ya" to mates and sheela's


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

As for the Red Beer - that is actually a treat that I was introduced to when I was a lad working at Elitch Gardens (Denver's Disneyland). My boss took me across the street for breakfast at a bar and that is what we had to drink. I miss CO and my cowboy friends, but I missed the beaches and the warm weather in CA even more.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Cheese - stop already! Show some grow pictures and talk about genetics, but leave the drama to the Kardashians and TMZ! 

Pleasey Cheesy


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi LJ - Now here's something we hope you'll really like (Rocky and Bullwinkle reference for you youngsters).

*Mo's Update Day 49 (and 47)
*Sorry it took so long to get these up and I do not know what happened to yesterday's pictures.

Day 47:







Day 49:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

happy vibes everybody......... 

[video=youtube;hmIRQO0Wllg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmIRQO0Wllg[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey MK - does my plant look landrace Sativa to you? It is Holy Smokes Malawi from Attitude.


----------



## OldLuck (Mar 29, 2012)

Jin what do you keep your temp/hum set at in flower? Mo, your plant is looking very healthy!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, bringing race into it? Isn't your so-called girlfriend Asian? If that chick really is your girlfriend, she wins the award for LOWEST SELF-ESTEEM. And hey, I don't have dreams. I have goals backed by real intelligence, talent, and a plan... all the things you'll never have.
> 
> Man, I can't have a journal for shit at this place.
> 
> ...


wassup my yellow ninnja!!!! dont dont let that fool bother you... i been lurking your thread.. your tahoe and larry comming out sick... keep it triad!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 29, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wassup my yellow ninnja!!!! dont dont let that fool bother you... i been lurking your thread.. your tahoe and larry comming out sick... keep it triad!!!!


He doesn't. But I bother HIM. 

That's why he wouldn't let his girlfriend in my apartment after that first time I met her. He was afraid that she would want my little Asian dick. You know it's true, cheeze, you fucking cunt. THAT'S LACK OF CONFIDENCE.

This prick seems to think that this thread, though important to me, is everything to me. It isn't. But this website is everything to him. And even I don't have the heart to take from him the only thing he has in his life.

I'm Asian, I work, I live in an apartment, and I have a roommate. Is that the worst he can say about me? Hey, that's fine... because it's all true.


----------



## kamie (Mar 29, 2012)

go back to your own grow cheezy. didnt subscribe to this journal to read about your drama


----------



## Pack Rat (Mar 29, 2012)

and maybe even then shoot your marvelous pics, take a day off, and give your brain a rest.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 29, 2012)

no shit ey... getin real old now cheeze, its gettin like 'off cheeze' if you know what i mean....

on a much happier note  hey jin, you remember my clones i cut myself ?? i bet you would love to see what they are up to wouldn't you..i ended up keeping 5 for myself out of 8, and they have all started to flower, the ones in the big green pot are 1 week in advance...


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2012)

Those are beautiful Flow! What cut are they again? What are you feeding them?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey flow - what strain was this:


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Those are beautiful Flow! What cut are they again? What are you feeding them?


why thankyou Mo  they are the same cut as my indoor, all the same, i feed them bloom a+b, and B1 boost, for maybe 3 weeks or so, they are all in a compost organic mix with about 40% perlite, so they will grow very fast for outside this time of year, they won't be huge ofcourse, but free smoke anyhow, and i loooooooooove my bush erbs......i have showed how easy it is to keep clones alive and thriving, and this is the result 8 weeks later!!, the big green pot girls have been outside for about 2 weeks, so they are flowering hard now, and the rest have been out for a week or so, to get extra stretch, should expect an oz of each at best i imagine


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

What cut was your indoor?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

This looks like a very Sativa dominant strain and I am trying to find a good Sativa.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> What cut was your indoor?


lol off a mate, and yes same strain also , he grew in coco, and i transfered to my perlite, so it was a sketchy start, i thought things were going to be dodgy, but things have worked out great.
I deadset promise that all these clones are of the same strain, that i cut myself, my indoor was cut by my mate but i vouch for its authenticity.

i have never had a bad clone. they have all sprung to life, amazing isn't it??

more indica dominant i would say, very hashy, strong head, and body stone, it couch locks you no matter how early you harvest!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

I love that outdoor pic! Is that the outdoor plant you just picked?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Flow,
Can you please repost a pic of the outdoor in flower?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow,
> Can you please repost a pic of the outdoor in flower?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


lol,uhh these 2 plants which were sharing 1 pot was the last batch jut picked  the plant u posted was my original clone the first time i cloned off my 1st indoor


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Have you sampled any yet? Where do you remove the clones from - which branches?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> awwwwlwllllll!!!!!
> ahahaha.... Shall i do my victory dance now...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

All this drama is a bit cheezy


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> All this drama is a bit cheezy


Come on, moderator, even you know it's funny.

And look at the views! People just HAVE to slow down at an accident. And that's sure what that grow is...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

That was directed at cheezy lol not you jin


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Well done LJ - A picture is worth a thousand flames!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh, BTW! Beautiful work, Mo and FM!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

All on display right here in my journal. Clinical neurosis in action! Yeah!

Edit:
I've been extra crazy all week! It's been really hard on my co-workers. But I would be lying if I said it isn't just a little but fun being a fucking nut-job.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> That was directed at cheezy lol not you jin


I like you, Hell. I like you a lot.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

i try to be a cool kat jin! 

I just hate when peeps come into a journal and try to f-it up


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Well here is what I found on Holy Smokes site

Malawi Gold Landrace Sativa:







Mine:







I think somebody at Attitude made a boo boo 

Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

those buds don't need support there cheeze. u need weight for that lol good try though, maybe one day


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey MK - does my plant look landrace Sativa to you? It is Holy Smokes Malawi from Attitude.


hard to tell at this stage.... maybe give her another couple inches and ask her again. 
gotta admit i'm not super familiar with the malawi family though.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

oh, is this still going on? 

cheezey, The Grow Room tends to be OP-centric, the Journals section especially so. if jin wants you to stop posting in his journal, i have to ask you to respect that.
(everyone else: NNNNNEEEEEEWWWWW TOPIC, ok? ) 

and btw, i'm everybody's mama....... it's not all moms that let the kids _choose_ between the strap and the vacuum handle......


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 30, 2012)

323cheezy, you have been asked by the OP of this Grow Journal, lordjin, to stop posting in this thread, as well as by Mellokitty. So stop posting in this thread. There are other threads in our forums for you to post in, this thread is for you to lurk only.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2012)

i just love lurkin........................


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

yeah your macros look like this..... nice one. get your eyes checked mate. if you been doin macro for years how come they are soo blury and no colour?? ha lol macro for years. i been doin it for about 1 year. he doesnt have any battles, man are u kidding yourself? i'm not defending him either, just bored, up at 3am, bout to hit some deeelish honey oil...poor you


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn, and here I was all geared up with some wonderfully original flames... I was gonna keep slamming you, but it's just too sad at this point.

I do regret that things turned out this way between us, but it's time to stop now. There are a number of good people who get something out of this thread. They didn't do anything to you. Think of them.

Edit:
And sadly, you cannot be an "OG Expert" if you can't grow it. Sorry, but this is a grow forum, and that's the plain truth.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 30, 2012)

idk cheezy, after reading all that shit you did sound a bit condescending. maybe start your advice with "what I would do..." and so on so you dont sound like your talking down on people. and to make it worse you did say some offensive things so how did you expect people to act? 
and theres plenty of strains of tahoe out by now, plenty of phenotypes are possible. he can get one that finishes in 60-65 days but other tahoes could take 70-75. people talk about strain's characteristics as if theres only one pheno thats possible, unless your getting clone only strains you dont really know what your getting, and you dont know when the proper flowering time is.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> idk cheezy, after reading all that shit you did sound a bit condescending. maybe start your advice with "what I would do..." and so on so you dont sound like your talking down on people. and to make it worse you did say some offensive things so how did you expect people to act?
> and theres plenty of strains of tahoe out by now, plenty of phenotypes are possible. he can get one that finishes in 60-65 days but other tahoes could take 70-75. people talk about strain's characteristics as if theres only one pheno thats possible, unless your getting clone only strains you dont really know what your getting, and you dont know when the proper flowering time is.


But he can't even say "What I would do..." because he's never done it properly. He was being condescending based on something some Z or something said. That's my problem.

Dude, read through my shit. Plenty of people have approached me with suggestions, comments, and advice! All of which I have taken well because they're coming from growers who can actually grow a good plant! And call me crazy, but I think respect needs to be earned and skill needs to be demonstrated through photos. If you're so obviously an subpar grower, it won't end well if you go around sticking your chest out in my journal based on things you've heard or been told.

Edit:
And great point about variance in phenotype. So that's TWO major variables I'm dealing with: An accelerated environment and pheno variation.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> But he can't even say "What I would do..." because he's never done it properly. He was being condescending based on something some Z or something said. That's my problem.
> 
> Dude, read through my shit. Plenty of people have approached me with suggestions, comments, and advice! All of which I have taken well because they're coming from growers who can actually grow a good plant! And call me crazy, but I think respect needs to be earned and skill needs to be demonstrated through photos. If you're so obviously an subpar grower, it won't end well if you go around sticking your chest out in my journal based on things you've heard or been told.
> 
> ...


most of this people on this site will debate about things and not even know what they're talking about, most of them still havent had their first harvest but they will accuse you of not knowing your shit. the only thing you can do is shrug and not give a fuck, thats been my way to deal with people that try to troll me, giving them your honest feedback without calling them names is the most civil thing you can do, if anything you come out looking like the rational one, if the troll hasnt already made a total ass of himself. 
they want your attention, and they want you to react negatively so they can bring you down to their level. it doesnt matter to me, at the end of the day nobody really wins, all that we really care about is growing a specific plant, a plant that many people over complicate and have misconceptions about... a great example would be the idea that all og strains have a set time to flower. most strains dont take 70 days in hydro if im not mistaken, i dont do hydro but i usually see people finishing around 60 days.


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 30, 2012)

On a happier note, how bout some purple pictures to get everyone back on the right track....
View attachment 2098442View attachment 2098443View attachment 2098444
Strain is GHS Bubba Kush(BubblegumxKush). Read a lot of bad things after I purchased the 5 pack of feminized seeds and I was scared! Looks to have turned out rather well! Had a sampler nug the other day and it definitely tastes like it smells atm... like bubblegum. The bud structure is solid ROCKS. This is a clone of the mother. It has grown very different bud structure than the mother did(mother was attacked by Gnats late in veg and threw out some banana's late in flower but the clone did not!) My other blueberry strain which got the gnat attack also threw out some banana's late in flower due to the gnats making a reappearance.  Got that all figured for the next round though and should be completely bug free once again and will keep it that way!(no more "visitors" in the room)

ps. Got another purple strain vegging right now as well for next round!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

But doesn't have the heart to arrest him!
[video=youtube;bUj9Zeu9vqU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUj9Zeu9vqU[/video]
"Nice to meet you, fellow crime-fighter. I'm Batman."


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> On a happier note, how bout some purple pictures to get everyone back on the right track....
> View attachment 2098442View attachment 2098443View attachment 2098444
> Strain is GHS Bubba Kush(BubblegumxKush). Read a lot of bad things after I purchased the 5 pack of feminized seeds and I was scared! Looks to have turned out rather well! Had a sampler nug the other day and it definitely tastes like it smells atm... like bubblegum. The bud structure is solid ROCKS. This is a clone of the mother. It has grown very different bud structure than the mother did(mother was attacked by Gnats late in veg and threw out some banana's late in flower but the clone did not!) My other blueberry strain which got the gnat attack also threw out some banana's late in flower due to the gnats making a reappearance.  Got that all figured for the next round though and should be completely bug free once again and will keep it that way!(no more "visitors" in the room)
> 
> ps. Got another purple strain vegging right now as well for next round!


Oh, man, that's right. This thing is about cannabis growing!

It's very pretty, Slant. Looks extra dank-o.


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 30, 2012)

I just took a few updated ones.. and added one of the mother to compare...

The mom is a bit behind the clone as well due to the damn bugs.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I just took a few updated ones.. and added one of the mother to compare...
> View attachment 2098459View attachment 2098461View attachment 2098460
> The mom is a bit behind the clone as well due to the damn bugs.


Well it looks like the bugs lost the battle in the end. You have that same 'white-wash' effect to your nugs with the flash because of the snow... nice.


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah... I want to pick up one of those cameras that FM bought, but they aren't even available here yet! 

Best I could find was last years WB210 on sale for $199, but it only has a 12x optical lens where the WB150f has a 18x optical and the price is supposed to be ~$230 according to reviews. Even if it retails for ~$250 it looks to be a superb compact!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Yeah... I want to pick up one of those cameras that FM bought, but they aren't even available here yet!
> 
> Best I could find was last years WB210 on sale for $199, but it only has a 12x optical lens where the WB150f has a 18x optical and the price is supposed to be ~$230 according to reviews. Even if it retails for ~$250 it looks to be a superb compact!


That's not bad.

I once had a nice little canon super-zoom that did 20x optical. Crazy shit. You could spy on people blocks away with this thing. Real shaky when zoomed in that far, though.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

*Happy Friday Beer Slushy!
*






Cheers,
Mo

Edit: I have graduated to Pot Head!


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 30, 2012)

HAHA.... BestBuy just listed them today. Us Canadian's are getting bent over like usual though I see. BB in US $219.99($10 off for some reason) and BB in CAN $299.99! WTF OVER!>!? 

I am pretty damn sure our currency is above par with the US atm?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Really! Post some pictures of some green and relax! Have a beer slushy!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 30, 2012)

Does anyone else see a face on this bud?


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE - VEG DAY 50!
*
Here are my pics for today. I have been told I am over watering. It is hydro - how do I water less?

Day 50 Top:







Leaf shot:







Tip (no not tit) shot:







Good growing all,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE - VEG DAY 50!
> *
> Here are my pics for today. I have been told I am over watering. It is hydro - how do I water less?
> 
> ...


What's the timer cycle on your sprayers like right now?


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Really! Post some pictures of some green and relax! Have a beer slushy!


Hey, Mo. Sorry about all this. It'll stop now.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2012)

very nice of you to delete your post jin,dont wanna be to blame for this right?
all of this,cause you want to harvest at day 50?,this is just crazy,i tell ya.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

genuity said:


> very nice of you to delete your post jin,dont wanna be to blame for this right?
> all of this,cause you want to harvest at day 50?,this is just crazy,i tell ya.



No, the crap I typed still appears in their responses so I'm not free of blame.

I just got rid of mine in preparation for a general cleanup. My thread undergoes that process from time to time.

Yeah, the funny thing? I think I will go longer this time. Ha ha!


----------



## dirk d (Mar 30, 2012)

man whats going on guys??? wtf??? everyone needs to just chill and smoke a bowl. thought you guys used to be friends. didnt cheezy get you the tahoe clones?? focus on the grow and hot women jin. you guys sound like a bunch of 7th graders. i cant believe i just read all that negative energy. does it really matter who's dic* is bigger?? if you must know my di** is the biggest! lol seriously where the hell is tiffany??? enough of this shizt.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

dirk d said:


> man whats going on guys??? wtf??? everyone needs to just chill and smoke a bowl. thought you guys used to be friends. didnt cheezy get you the tahoe clones?? focus on the grow and hot women jin. you guys sound like a bunch of 7th graders. i cant believe i just read all that negative energy. does it really matter who's dic* is bigger?? if you must know my di** is the biggest! lol seriously where the hell is tiffany??? enough of this shizt.


Sorry, dude. I have a medical condition. LOL! But I'm starting to feel better now, Dirk.

323cheezy:

But seriously. Now do you understand how fucking crazy I am, Cheeze?

Why did i just do what I did? I'm not sure myself. Is it appropriate for me to apologize to you after all that? i don't think so. 

But I'm considering taking them longer this time. Ha ha!

Sorry about all this, everyone (including Cheeze). It's just the way I get sometimes.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks like a grave yard of deleted posts


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm an amateur cannabis grower, by golly. I'm not really sure how I'm doing so be gentle with me, okay?















I like kitties, puppies, rainbows, and smiles.










Why just the other day, I helped an elderly lady with "her bag."




















I like you. Do you like me?










[video=youtube;m8LXQZ9Mwh0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8LXQZ9Mwh0[/video]










And here's California Governor Jerry Brown again! Hello, Rollitup! Hello, Jerry!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks like a grave yard of deleted posts


Make sure you whistle when you walk by this thread.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

I have it on 15 minutes on and 15 minutes off during "lights on" and in the dark they get watered once an hour. The roots are hanging in the res so they are always wet!

How tall are your ladies now? That has got to be a ton of bud in there! Great job. 

Can I SCROG mine, or should I top it or tomato cage...? It is starting to get big!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I have it on 15 minutes on and 15 minutes off during "lights on" and in the dark they get watered once an hour. The roots are hanging in the res so they are always wet!
> 
> How tall are your ladies now? That has got to be a ton of bud in there! Great job.
> 
> Can I SCROG mine, or should I top it or tomato cage...? It is starting to get big!


Thanks, Mo. The tallest branch is just about 24" off the screen.

Okay, if you have substantial roots making water contact, you can ease back on the lights on cycle. Try going 15 minutes every hour lights on, and in the dark period, give them a 15 min spray every three hours (meaning spraying only once or twice just to re-wet). Spraying becomes much more secondary when the roots are hanging and dipping into the water. You'll increase your spray frequency again when the plant sizes up and starts drinking hard.

For a seed plant, I would say do a combination of main head top and side branch training under a compact screen. Have you seen Scottyballs work?

Oh, and give it a gentle breeze that makes the leaves quiver ever so slightly.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow LJ - So you have a 24 inch thick brick of buds! That is outstanding. I will change the watering times as suggested.

I just checked out Scottys grow and that is amazing. It made me wonder about a couple things: When should I switch to 12/12 and is that when I start weaving the screen - during flower stretch?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Wow LJ - So you have a 24 inch thick brick of buds! That is outstanding. I will change the watering times as suggested.
> 
> I just checked out Scottys grow and that is amazing. It made me wonder about a couple things: When should I switch to 12/12 and is that when I start weaving the screen - during flower stretch?
> 
> ...


It's a combination of grower preference and strain behavior I would say. I train the viney clones very early and weave throughout veg as documented in my quiet, event-free journal. I do some follow up training in early flower, but not much. I think seed plants, however, need to be approached differently. I wish I could give you first-hand experience with topping a seed plant under a screen, but what you see is what you get with me I'm afraid. That's why I pointed you to Scottyballs. In addition to having one of the funniest names, he's one of the most creative growers here imo. I wish I could do better than, "Just follow what Scotty does." But that's pretty much all I have. 

Edit:
But since it would be wrong of me to try to squirm the easy way out, let's continue to look at your plant's progression here, and I'll advise you as best as I can. Seeing how the actual thing is sizing up will give me a much better idea. And I'm sure one or more among the other guys here have Fuck-I-Missed experience... unless they all ran for cover.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

LJ - I never would have tried this if had not seen your grow journal. I have only ever grown outdoor before this. It was your killer journal that entertained me and taught me. Now I am doing it and it is working pretty well considering I decapitated the poor seedling. At this point it is all gravy. If all the stress this poor plant has been through does not cause it to go male on me I will be very surprised!

That Scotty grow was full of great info and he usually grows Sativas from seed so I think I can follow his method pretty closely. He did not top his plant, he just trains the main stem on the screen.

I would like to take a clone from this plant and try it outside until December and get the monster Sativa buds. I just need to find a way to get rid of the bugs!

Thanks for all of the great advice! Oh, I reset the timer to the new pattern. It is a desert plant after all!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - I never would have tried this if had not seen your grow journal. I have only ever grown outdoor before this. It was your killer journal that entertained me and taught me. Now I am doing it and it is working pretty well considering I decapitated the poor seedling. At this point it is all gravy. If all the stress this poor plant has been through does not cause it to go male on me I will be very surprised!
> 
> That Scotty grow was full of great info and he usually grows Sativas from seed so I think I can follow his method pretty closely. He did not top his plant, he just trains the main stem on the screen.
> 
> ...


Y'know, I could get used to this new, quiet journal.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - I never would have tried this if had not seen your grow journal. I have only ever grown outdoor before this. It was your killer journal that entertained me and taught me. Now I am doing it and it is working pretty well considering I decapitated the poor seedling. At this point it is all gravy. If all the stress this poor plant has been through does not cause it to go male on me I will be very surprised!
> 
> That Scotty grow was full of great info and he usually grows Sativas from seed so I think I can follow his method pretty closely. He did not top his plant, he just trains the main stem on the screen.
> 
> ...


Mo, this is my first grow, but I am growing several varieties, both sativa hybrids (from bagseed) and indicas hybrids (from clones). I can say with certainty that each and every one of them has shown a beneficial reaction to topping. It makes these plants grow even more than before, especially out the nodes. I did some FIMing as well, with limited success. It had the effect of promoting node growth, but none of my FIM'd plants grew two main colas like they did once I topped them. Some varieties love being pinched, topped, LST'd; you can also tell which plants don't like what as well. I am vegging some clones now and trying different things on them. Every time I look at a pic of your plant, I think 'Top her!" :^) Not that I'm saying you gotta top her, of course. Just some food for thought.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Mo, this is my first grow, but I am growing several varieties, both sativa hybrids (from bagseed) and indicas hybrids (from clones). I can say with certainty that each and every one of them has shown a beneficial reaction to topping. It makes these plants grow even more than before, especially out the nodes. I did some FIMing as well, with limited success. It had the effect of promoting node growth, but none of my FIM'd plants grew two main colas like they did once I topped them. Some varieties love being pinched, topped, LST'd; you can also tell which plants don't like what as well. I am vegging some clones now and trying different things on them. Every time I look at a pic of your plant, I think 'Top her!" :^) Not that I'm saying you gotta top her, of course. Just some food for thought.


Good lookin' out. See? I didn't know all that. I don't top or fim at all.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Y'know, I could get used to this new, quiet journal.


Since the topic of when to harvest has been brought up, can we talk about when to harvest? I just picked up a 40x microscope and looked at my trichs tonight. On my OG girls and master bubba girls, I am seeing some cloudy-ish trichs and some clear trichs. Jin, you had said you were thinking about 50 days. Is this based on your previous experience with your grows or are you looking at the trichs? I am trying to determine if I need to flush or change over to just ph-adjusted water from now on. Based on everything I am reading, I have to wait til I have half amber and half cloudy trichs to harvest.

Tomorrow is 42 days, and I'm growing soil-less, so even though I'm farther along than you, you are ahead of me, is that right?


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Mar 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Good lookin' out. See? I didn't know all that. I don't top or fim at all.


On the OGs I'm growing, I do top the main plant to get her to branch out and I've been bending down all of her branches, which produces even more branches. They seem to really dig it. I might top them more if I can get them into a scrog set-up.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Since the topic of when to harvest has been brought up, can we talk about when to harvest? I just picked up a 40x microscope and looked at my trichs tonight. On my OG girls and master bubba girls, I am seeing some cloudy-ish trichs and some clear trichs. Jin, you had said you were thinking about 50 days. Is this based on your previous experience with your grows or are you looking at the trichs? I am trying to determine if I need to flush or change over to just ph-adjusted water from now on. Based on everything I am reading, I have to wait til I have half amber and half cloudy trichs to harvest.
> 
> Tomorrow is 42 days, and I'm growing soil-less, so even though I'm farther along than you, you are ahead of me, is that right?


Last time I killed power at 56 days I think? This might be kinda' touchy since it's the very thing that started the firestorm of negative rage, but I'll say again that I'm going to evaluate things at the 50 day mark. I hope I didn't give the impression that I was gonna cut at day 50. Even I'm not that stupid... Lol. No, but seriously, I'm gonna let them really sag for a few more days this time. Last time I was just sick of fighting the PM, so I chopped out of PM fuck you anger. No such problem this time. I can let them go for a while. If I had to guess... I'll def try for beyond day 60 this time if the leaves can take it.

I don't normally use the microscope to determine ripeness. I can just tell when my plants have stopped growing and have started dying by their appearance.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> On the OGs I'm growing, I do top the main plant to get her to branch out and I've been bending down all of her branches, which produces even more branches. They seem to really dig it. I might top them more if I can get them into a scrog set-up.


I can see that. I haven't done the surgical stimulation through cutting per se, but I have seen stimulated budding through emergency pinching and bending and whatnot.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Green - welcome to LJ's journal where everybody is welcome! I know wat you mean. My last grow was outdoors and it was the first time I ever grew without topping. This scrog thing is really excitingbecause you stimulate so many more bud sites. I just do not know how much longer to wait. I want to keep this grow small and managable. A lthougj I would like to take clone and see what this baby will do outside for a whole season!

Cheers,Mo


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent from my tab - I am all thumbs! 
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm issuing a general apology to everyone who read the childish nonsense I took part in here and in Jig's thread. The apology reaches out to EVERYONE... especially to the offended parties. I know it's just words on the screen, but hey I'm apologizing for words on a screen so... You get what I'm saying. I'm so used to apologizing, I have to watch that I don't sound too cold and machine-like when I do it.

And to the ever patient Mellokitty... How many times have I sung you promises of peace? How can I ever earn this 4th, 5th, 6th chance you've given me? Lol. 

I will reform! I'll show you all that I can do it!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's that semi-decent Larry scraggler I trimmed a few days ago. Looks pretty interesting, huh?





Glad I didn't throw it away.





Y'know for wispy almost throw-away stuff, it doesn't look too bad.





It cuts up moist and sticky... doesn't feel too different from the Tahoe bud I'm smoking now when cut up.





I expect trim to taste super-grassy. While this did taste grassy, that chlorophyll taste wasn't as strong as the sting that has already developed. Got the usual super energy rush high you get from early fluff chop. Feels good. Racing through my feet.

And now a story about food and LA water. I had a really cool chat with the owner of what is now my favorite pizza place in the world.





In the above photo, you see the specialty house spinach tomato and Paul's special (Paul is the guy).





So about Paul. "Why is this pizza so fucking good and authentic NYC?" That thought entered my mind every time I ate there (which was often). Turns out it's because Paul is an Old-School New York Italian. We got to talking and he went into the intricacies of his process. What struck me as a hydro grower was when he told me that he would never use LA water to make his dough and sauce. He has his dough and sauce water trucked in from out of state (Oregon) to replicate the better water in NY. The dough texture, the way it chews, it's all dependent upon the water according to Paul. And that's why LA pizza sucks. And that's why I RO.

Anyhoo, Paul is just like the coolest fuckin' guy. He's a great story teller (big surprise coming from an older Italian-American gentleman)... Real backbone and integrity written all over this man. He gave me the two specialty slices on the house. My usual order of two pep and cheese is under the paper plate. I love this man.


----------



## crazyhazey (Mar 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here's that semi-decent Larry scraggler I trimmed a few days ago. Looks pretty interesting, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that larry looks frosty, gotta love premature buds. i used to let the bottom branches run for about 7 weeks, chop them and put them in a paper bag above my modem, by morning they were pretty smokable. 

damn, im going to little ceasars pizza sounds dank right now. thanks jin! haha


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE DAY 51
*
Day 51 Top view in natural light:







The top of the stem is starting to get curvy instead of straight. 

Doesn't that only start in flowering? I think I will get a clone and go to 12/12.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

This part:







Doesn't this only happen in flower?


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

i most certainly would not clone that plant yet mo, waaaay too early, you will severely stunt it, it has taken over 40 days to get that big. in my opinion don't clone for a few weeks, the clone itself would be weak at best  sorry to be the bearer of that news, she's looking much better though!! i'd let her go for a while, i wouldn't touch her atall, she is starting to toughen up now, the crookedness in the stems just indicates more mature growth

edit : i also think she could do with a touch more nitrogen......green her up, or maybe some b1 some light feeding


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Flow - Today is res change day and I think she will like the fresh water. I can wait to clone later. I was just worried that the LED light had triggered flowering. It looks OK then?

Here is a side view in natural light from today:







Does a clone need to come from the main tip? How do they get so many clones off of a mother? I need to go on YouTube and do some research.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

it has to be a very large mother!!! if you head over to my thread , you will see when i topped and grabbed clones, i got 8 beauties off my very large girl, but my plant grew huge in 35 days, very different from a clone my style. and yes clones come from the tips of branches, sometimes the lower branches contain the better hormones and can root much quicker, but if you have a large plant with soft tissue points, you can take a very large clone from the top branches, which will produce a very fast growing plant, short and bushy.

i have to admit, that side on view does look a little odd, it's not flowering, it's just lacking i believe... the burnt tips are from light exposure, not food, i think you should introduce some more grow formula, and see if that changes her vigor...have you got a fan on her? even though you dont have hot lamps, she will need the air circulated over her, all these things will improve the look, speed and vigor of your girl 

I'm interested in the LED lights, just clearly not a fan, maybe they work, but they aren't commercial or used in massive growhouses, i think they are over-hyped.

keep it up mo


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> it has to be a very large mother!!! if you head over to my thread , you will see when i topped and grabbed clones, i got 8 beauties off my very large girl, but my plant grew huge in 35 days, very different from a clone my style. and yes clones come from the tips of branches, sometimes the lower branches contain the better hormones and can root much quicker, but if you have a large plant with soft tissue points, you can take a very large clone from the top branches, which will produce a very fast growing plant, short and bushy.
> 
> i have to admit, that side on view does look a little odd, it's not flowering, it's just lacking i believe... the burnt tips are from light exposure, not food, i think you should introduce some more grow formula, and see if that changes her vigor...have you got a fan on her? even though you dont have hot lamps, she will need the air circulated over her, all these things will improve the look, speed and vigor of your girl
> 
> ...


Thanks, FM. You're the man.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> This part:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As stated my FM, it is just the plant maturing. It is a positive sign to a female plant this early along the way is all!  

About the cloning, as also stated, by taking clones from the lower branches, the outer layer of the branches/stems are still soft and will root better.
Patience is needed before attempting to take them from that baby!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks all - I feel better! And LJ - I just licked the screen 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## ^Slanty (Mar 31, 2012)

Well, went to the dro store today and picked up the required parts to assemble my RDWC system for next round! I will be assembling most of it tomorrow and get it ready to go! This is going to get interesting!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

...or better yet, NO ROOMMATE.
[video=youtube;UOKJfQpbsL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOKJfQpbsL0[/video]
I don't know how much longer I can expect a non-420 person to take this.





Tahoe. I can already see amber on the sugar leaves.























A couple of choice Tahoe nugs hiding amongst the lower Larry branches on the right side.

















Under 500ppm and still burning. I shit you not. BIG SENSITIVE BITCH.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 31, 2012)

Looking super dank bro! My whitefire #2 and #3 are super light feeders as well. Seems like it just likes water with a nice mixed up medium  either way though....its some bomb ass smoke keep up the great work Jin!


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Well, went to the dro store today and picked up the required parts to assemble my RDWC system for next round! I will be assembling most of it tomorrow and get it ready to go! This is going to get interesting!


Don't forget the pix, Slant.



Bird Gymnastics said:


> Looking super dank bro! My whitefire #2 and #3 are super light feeders as well. Seems like it just likes water with a nice mixed up medium
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Birdy. Yes, I'm slowly but surely learning that 'light feeding' thing. I have a pretty thick skull, though. Lol.


----------



## curly604 (Mar 31, 2012)

crystally as fuck and plump man those girls looking great , new roomate can be cool or like you say even better not having one at all


----------



## theexpress (Mar 31, 2012)

man i like the tahoe a lil better then the [email protected] jin im not gonna lie both look fire for sure tho


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Mar 31, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Don't forget the pix, Slant.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Birdy. Yes, I'm slowly but surely learning that 'light feeding' thing. I have a pretty thick skull, though. Lol.


I completely understand man. It's hard to switch over to the dark side but in the end those light feeders are my favorite smoke! Ha ha


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

curly604 said:


> crystally as fuck and plump man those girls looking great , new roomate can be cool or like you say even better not having one at all


I appreciate the support, Curly.



theexpress said:


> man i like the tahoe a lil better then the [email protected] jin im not gonna lie both look fire for sure tho


You're not wrong. Tahoe is better.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> that larry looks frosty, gotta love premature buds. i used to let the bottom branches run for about 7 weeks, chop them and put them in a paper bag above my modem, by morning they were pretty smokable.
> 
> damn, im going to little ceasars pizza sounds dank right now. thanks jin! haha


Yes. The premies are fun to toy with. I'm tempted to take the top buds down first and let the rest of the bottom buds keep growing.


----------



## lordjin (Mar 31, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks all - I feel better! And LJ - I just licked the screen
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


Remember to wipe the screen afterwards! Lol.

I think the fact that a seed plant is showing that 'alternating' node structure so early is fascinating. It's growing like a clone. What a strain you got there.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

LJ - Those crystals are so crunchy looking! And the pictures look so good I just keep licking the screen hoping to get a taste! I think the Larry is doing great considering it has totally different requirements from the Tahoe. The fact that you can grow two different strains this well from such differently growing clones is a true testiment to your growing know-how or should we call it your grow-how, and how!

My girl is wilty again (always late at night) - so I do not think it is the sprinklers. I turned the fan up from low to medium earlier so I set it back to low to see if that helps. Res change tomorrow - I couldn't get to it tonight.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

How much water are your ladies drinking each day?


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes. The premies are fun to toy with. I'm tempted to take the top buds down first and let the rest of the bottom buds keep growing.


ive done this, but some people tell me some strains will fatten up with extra days but not every strain does. i would expect it to work out good either way, the highest point thats closest to the light gets most of the nutrients since the plant wants it to get closer and closer for more lumens, giving the bottom branches an extra week to produce would likely result positively, possibly a slight increase in yield. if it were my room id have it at 60 degrees for the last week, since theres not too much growth in the last week(my def of the last week would be some leaves yellowing as well as trich color ratio, id say i like 60% amber) i would want them to resin up a bit so they can get a that nice purple hue and get a nice stickiness to them. people will argue about putting them in low temps but when a plant experiences some sort of environmental stress it does put out a defensive resin, ive heard of people adding pests for the last day for the extra stress and resin output but i dont agree with this since youd then have mites in your bud, but plenty of commercial growers sell mite infested weed all the time. 

but back to the subject, i havent done this method in a while, i try to make all bud spots about equal height and distance from light if i can.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> LJ - Those crystals are so crunchy looking! And the pictures look so good I just keep licking the screen hoping to get a taste! I think the Larry is doing great considering it has totally different requirements from the Tahoe. The fact that you can grow two different strains this well from such differently growing clones is a true testiment to your growing know-how or should we call it your grow-how, and how!
> 
> My girl is wilty again (always late at night) - so I do not think it is the sprinklers. I turned the fan up from low to medium earlier so I set it back to low to see if that helps. Res change tomorrow - I couldn't get to it tonight.
> 
> ...





Mohican said:


> How much water are your ladies drinking each day?


They were drinking almost a gallon a day at peak feed (first three weeks of stretch) but have slowed down somewhat. Maybe one of those smaller milk cartons a day? That's just a very rough guess, tho. 

Hey, I don't think I've dedicated anything to you yet, so here's another update just for you, Mo.

We've been so focused on the underdog Larry, let's just take a gratuitous look at the queen.











I told Anton about all your screen licking, and he said I should just give you 3.5 grams for adopting those cats.





He does have a good point. But then again, he dips into these leaves quite a bit, so it could just be that he's high.





He does have some sway with me, though.





Well? Which nug do you want? I'm sure you won't mind a tiny cat hair here or there. Lol.

Oh, and if you see a droop / perk pattern, don't worry. It's just the way plants behave growing in nothing but water. Your plant looks fine.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> ive done this, but some people tell me some strains will fatten up with extra days but not every strain does. i would expect it to work out good either way, the highest point thats closest to the light gets most of the nutrients since the plant wants it to get closer and closer for more lumens, giving the bottom branches an extra week to produce would likely result positively, possibly a slight increase in yield. if it were my room id have it at 60 degrees for the last week, since theres not too much growth in the last week(my def of the last week would be some leaves yellowing as well as trich color ratio, id say i like 60% amber) i would want them to resin up a bit so they can get a that nice purple hue and get a nice stickiness to them. people will argue about putting them in low temps but when a plant experiences some sort of environmental stress it does put out a defensive resin, ive heard of people adding pests for the last day for the extra stress and resin output but i dont agree with this since youd then have mites in your bud, but plenty of commercial growers sell mite infested weed all the time.
> 
> but back to the subject, i havent done this method in a while, i try to make all bud spots about equal height and distance from light if i can.


That's totally right about the uppermost portion of the plant getting hit with the most nute. The top fan leaves are burnt the worst while a good portion of lower leaves aren't burnt at all.

You're getting my mind racing with talk of late low temps, purps, and stickiness. But now that I look at it, the nugs are maturing pretty good all the way down to screen level, so it might not be necessary.

Edit:
I think it isn't difficult to tell that Tahoe is maturing faster. 
L





T





I figure I'll let Larry go just until Tahoe becomes LETHAL and I'll harvest... However long that takes. Clear to see which is gonna be my 'up weed' and which is gonna be Thor's Hammer. Hey, there's a good name: *Mjolnir OG Kush*. Yes, I am a nerd -- (don't tell 'em it's really Tahoe grown in a metal suction cabinet).
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
_Mjölnir_ simply means "crusher", referring to its pulverizing effect. _Mjölnir_ might be related to the Russian word &#1084;&#1086;&#1083;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; (_molniya_) and the Welsh word _mellt_ (both words being translated as "lightning"). This second theory parallels with the idea that Thor, being a god of thunder, therefore might have used lightning as his weapon.[SUP][2][/SUP] It is related to words such as the Icelandic verbs _mölva_ ("to crush") and _mala_ ("to grind"), and Swedish noun _mjöl_ ("flour"), all related to English _meal_, _mill_, and _miler_. Similar words, all stemming from the Proto-Indo-European root *_mel&#601;_, can be found in almost all European languages, e.g. the Slavic _melevo_ ("grain to be ground") and _molot_ ("hammer"), the Greek &#956;&#973;&#955;&#959;&#962; (_mylos_&#8212;"mill"), and the Latin _malleus_ "hammer", from which English _mallet_ derives.





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mjölnir
"Never trust a man with only one God."
I think one of the characters from that movie, Valhalla Rising, says something like that. So true...

Shit, speaking of which... I think my Valhalla Rising review got wiped out in the hack. Pity. It was so insightful.










































[video=youtube;dQgoGccHJD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQgoGccHJD4[/video]

Jorge Cervantes, by the way, is a huge fan of this film.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Remember when you were a kid? Remember those kids' magazines you used to read? Remember those puzzle sections where you had to guess the object in a macro photo?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm obsessed. I can't stop taking pictures.





Awwww... remember this? Isn't it cute?

















They're catching the flash different as they ripen. Trippy.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lookin sweet as jin, can you convince me to get off my ass to do an update?? i'm soo bent right now i can't believe it.

yeah, the frost makes a difference to the cam hey! i found that i couldn't focus properly without all the trichs on the nugs!! you have a jungle there, looking fatter than the last batch


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lookin sweet as jin, can you convince me to get off my ass to do an update?? i'm soo bent right now i can't believe it.
> 
> yeah, the frost makes a difference to the cam hey! i found that i couldn't focus properly without all the trichs on the nugs!! you have a jungle there, looking fatter than the last batch


Yes, I'm an android. I require no sleep but just a battery recharge.

You WILL do an update... here and in your own thread.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

okay, you got me in there  and the camera was on my side again  let me know what you really think man, have i really got a winner here? or is my camera just makin it look better ?? u be the judge, and your ridiculous amount of views!!! thanx jin

*day 44  FlowaMasta please enjoy my colorful garden*


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> okay, you got me in there  and the camera was on my side again  let me know what you really think man, have i really got a winner here? or is my camera just makin it look better ?? u be the judge, and your ridiculous amount of views!!! thanx jin
> 
> *day 44  FlowaMasta please enjoy my colorful garden*


Alright. I'll smoke another bowl and turn in. But before I do, I'd like to say that that is pretty interesting. The grow is as unique as the grower... or something like that.

Now I'm seeing some darker hues happening on the sugar leaves poking out of the calyx areas. Is that late purps or a trick of the light you think?

Edit:
Oh, and it looks like your mentor was right. That looks pretty much like a sensimilla plant.

Edit 2:
You know what your amazing trichome camera says, right? You got a ways to go, bud.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Alright. I'll smoke another bowl and turn in. But before I do, I'd like to say that that is pretty interesting. The grow is as unique as the grower... or something like that.
> 
> Now I'm seeing some darker hues happening on the sugar leaves poking out of the calyx areas. Is that late purps or a trick of the light you think?
> 
> ...


you're tellin me, i've seen alot of grows in my time, but nothing like what i'm seeing in my tent. it just looks plain weird, the buds habe lost their pointy shape and have exploded into this star shape on every cola, really weird...effects off the UVB perhaps??

as for the darker hues the light play trichs( get it hehe ) , aswell as i adjust the colour scheme aswell as contrast, for some reason on this shutter speed it picks up the UV light dramatically...and adding saturation helps with colours, but that is a setting on my camera, adding saturation afetr editing doesn't give the same effect

so when you say i got a ways to go, u think i got a while yet?? i'm still leaning too and love the opinions. i was thinkin of picking in 7 days, to put my new clone in, hoping that it wont be too early, it doesn't look early though does it?? i mean in a few days the hairs will brown up, but i dont see amber trichs yet, and i have looked very thoroughly...


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't know about Jin, but I still see a LOT of clear trichs yet. It is early and I am beyond cooked atm though, so maybe I am not seeing "clearly".


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 1, 2012)

the low temps help out if youve got the time and money, the extra resins weight as well if you think about it. purp really gets peoples attention too.
and if youve got tip burn toward the tops you can just harvest them first then run em but if you a do all your clipping at one time you can just bend them over and let the lower branches be closest to the light. 

oh and slanty, look closer i saw some amber trichs if im not mistaken.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 1, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> oh and slanty, look closer i saw some amber trichs if im not mistaken.


IDK, I looked again at the one closeup macro shot and do not see anything resembling amber. I see about 25-30% clear/70-75% cloudy. He is getting close, but has a good week to go imo.

As for the dropping temps thing. I normally only run my filter at night in the bud area for most of the cycle, but have now left my intake going for the last week during the flower cycle and my one entire plant is turning major purple! It definitely has seemed to help the transition progress quicker. Should be chopping next weekend I figure.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Flow - That type of growth is called "foxtailing" and it happens when the flowers get too much light or nutes from what I can find in my quick research. Look up foxtailing on Google or search on RIU. I think it looks great and I know LJ saw some of this on his Diablo grow so we will see what he has to say about it.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - That type of growth is called "foxtailing" and it happens when the flowers get too much light or nutes from what I can find in my quick research. Look up foxtailing on Google or search on RIU. I think it looks great and I know LJ saw some of this on his Diablo grow so we will see what he has to say about it.
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hi, Mo and friends! It's past noon and I just got out of bed! I'll try to comment intelligibly in a moment. Let me wash up. BRB.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 1, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> IDK, I looked again at the one closeup macro shot and do not see anything resembling amber. I see about 25-30% clear/70-75% cloudy. He is getting close, but has a good week to go imo.
> 
> As for the dropping temps thing. I normally only run my filter at night in the bud area for most of the cycle, but have now left my intake going for the last week during the flower cycle and my one entire plant is turning major purple! It definitely has seemed to help the transition progress quicker. Should be chopping next weekend I figure.


good point, i cant see the milky trichs too well. all depends, more milky hair means a better body high right? and amber means head high if im not mistaken. all depends when people think they're ripe, theres plenty of people out there that run them until all the leaves yellow.
and its great watching them turn purple/blue/white hues, when you grow outdoors in late september down here it always gets purple.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey LJ - Good Morning! You know I do not mind cat hair - I have my two boys who keep me covered in it! I dust-bust my keyboard every morning! I actualy had one on my plant the other day and they have never been out there!?


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 1, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> good point, i cant see the milky trichs too well. All depends, more milky hair means a better body high right? And amber means head high if im not mistaken. All depends when people think they're ripe, theres plenty of people out there that run them until all the leaves yellow.
> And its great watching them turn purple/blue/white hues, when you grow outdoors in late september down here it always gets purple.


mmmm purple....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - That type of growth is called "foxtailing" and it happens when the flowers get too much light or nutes from what I can find in my quick research. Look up foxtailing on Google or search on RIU. I think it looks great and I know LJ saw some of this on his Diablo grow so we will see what he has to say about it.
> Cheers,
> Mo


Hi, Mo and friends! It's past noon and I just got out of bed! I'll try to comment intelligibly in a moment. Let me wash up. BRB.

Edit: Yes. I agree. I think foxtailing is a sign that the plant's growth cycle is being pushed to the max by time/nute/lights. I should know a thing or two about that. Lol.



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Good Morning! You know I do not mind cat hair - I have my two boys who keep me covered in it! I dust-bust my keyboard every morning! I actualy had one on my plant the other day and they have never been out there!?


I eat cat hairs, I breathe them, I smoke them... I drink them in my koolaid as well. They don't even have to be in the general area. Their hairs will find a way.

But I'll make sure your sample is clean, Mo.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> mmmm purple....
> View attachment 2101286View attachment 2101285


Man, that's pretty.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Slanty Claus - I love your colors! What strain is that lady?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey LJ - I am looking forward to it! I may need to get a DD to take me because I can't operate a motor vehicle when I am taking my medication.

My girl is looking quite vivacious this morning. She must know that she is getting a res change. I am going to try Scottys lower feeding rate and simpler nutes to see how that works.

Pictures to follow.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I am looking forward to it! I may need to get a DD to take me because I can't operate a motor vehicle when I am taking my medication.
> 
> My girl is looking quite vivacious this morning. She must know that she is getting a res change. I am going to try Scottys lower feeding rate and simpler nutes to see how that works.
> 
> ...


Well figure something out. I want a second opinion on my harvest from another RIU member.

Interesting. Yes, tell us how you do with Scotty's info.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - That type of growth is called "foxtailing" and it happens when the flowers get too much light or nutes from what I can find in my quick research. Look up foxtailing on Google or search on RIU. I think it looks great and I know LJ saw some of this on his Diablo grow so we will see what he has to say about it.
> Cheers,
> Mo


thanx Mo  i actually had this on 1 cola on my first grow, maybe you are correct, they are receiving a hell of alot of light penetration, especially seeing my canopy is mostly 1 level....i dont think its an issue, the buds themselves were splendid when they did this the first time  i actually thought my light was fairly high for this grow its about 6 inches higher than i usually go, i would more so tip toward being heavy on the nutes  i always dose hard toward the end, according to the cyco feed schedule u up the e.c and ppms toward the end, to put the extra weight on, seems to work out just fine, i still top up with nutrient during the week, but i'm flushing heavily with florakleen this grow. i can't wait to try the results!! i am ssoo excited!! 

thanx guys for your input also, i am expecting to go around 52 days, today being day 45. so 1 more week from now. and then my new Jack/skunk clone goes in!!!!!!

and that will be a fukin show for sure!!, new aircooled hood and ducting, the works



^Slanty said:


> mmmm purple....
> View attachment 2101286View attachment 2101285





lordjin said:


> Hi, Mo and friends! It's past noon and I just got out of bed! I'll try to comment intelligibly in a moment. Let me wash up. BRB.
> 
> Edit: Yes. I agree. I think foxtailing is a sign that the plant's growth cycle is being pushed to the max by time/nute/lights. I should know a thing or two about that. Lol.
> 
> ...


wow slanty!! that purple looks insane!!!! my little clones outside are turning a shade of purple in the tips of the buds!!! it is getting cold these mornings but not quite freezing!! i sish i could dump an ac in my grow room to freeze her during dark cycle. i would love some colour like that! some people say frost is bad for buds, but i think they somehow protect themselves, and the purpling effect is just awesome!! wow man i'm soo jealous


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

So I'm just super high and enjoying the beautiful, warm, breezy afternoon. It's really gorgeous today.





Something about trees... like dreams of my childhood.





If you have a dog, please take him for a walk. Thank you.





Enjoy the rest of your weekend... especially if you're in SoCal.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 1, 2012)

im up in vancouver but the weather is beautiful just the same ..... not as hot as you guys unfortunatly but nice to have the sunny weather in an otherwise usually rainy time of year , nice shots man


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

curly604 said:


> im up in vancouver but the weather is beautiful just the same ..... not as hot as you guys unfortunatly but nice to have the sunny weather in an otherwise usually rainy time of year , nice shots man


Thanks. I smoke my bowl to you and others like you.

The thing is, we get warm and sunny year round, but I would KILL for clean air and water! Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lights off ......


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lights off ......


Wow. That just might my gums rattle.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

How unconcerned am I with flushes? Well from what I observed last time, I gathered it's best just to let the auto-refresh system gently feed them down to ripeness. Sure this method has the added benefit of me not having to do anything but refill my external res with RO from time to time, but more importantly it takes the girls out gently and without starving. I might do a three day final phase at the end, but no more water changes for now. It's just time to ride that train to harvest town.





Letting the auto-refresh reduce ppm as they drink is much, much better than flushing. Does it matter that I've done it both ways?





What's great about the OG plant structure is that if you can manage that crazy stretch, you're rewarded with not having to prune because the branches just space themselves out, allowing for great light and air penetration. The buds are chunking uniformly all the way down into the canopy because of this. That's what you want to see.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

can't rep u man! but i think this harvest is going to sit in your memory bank for ever! you have to get this shit tested man, i guarantee it's up there with the best of the best. its plain obvious u sicko, we are both happy chaps 

just sampled 1 head, they are getting soo big, i had to check, got the update on my thread....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> can't rep u man! but i think this harvest is going to sit in your memory bank for ever! you have to get this shit tested man, i guarantee it's up there with the best of the best. its plain obvious u sicko, we are both happy chaps
> 
> just sampled 1 head, they are getting soo big, i had to check, got the update on my thread....


Hey, when you get that pumped, I know I must be doing something right. Be at your thread in a sec.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

That's right. Even my pests are artificial.





You'll remember I had this problem early on...











But the upside is that a robot spider has no taste for organic plant matter.





My buds are perfectly safe with this spider. In fact his body was sterilized before he was allowed to enter the grow area.





If I don't like what this spider is doing, I can just turn him off. Oh if things were so simple with the real thing.
[video=youtube;6Sf93-wLAQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Sf93-wLAQQ[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

those calyxs look hard as bats!, oooohhh man, cant the aliens give us tele-porting abilities!!!??? not fair i want to smell those nugs


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;sA1hMtLhBdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sA1hMtLhBdQ&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
This guy attached a primitive electronic brain to his Hexbug spider. Wow.

I would use a series of tiny watch batteries to cut down on weight in order to increase speed and performance.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> those calyxs look hard as bats!, oooohhh man, cant the aliens give us tele-porting abilities!!!??? not fair i want to smell those nugs


I'm pretty amazed by them myself. Wow, huh?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lol, yeah man, a few are havin a spaz in another thread saying my bud is immature hehe some people.....i see around 80% milky 20%clear when i see a majority cloudy i pick, i understand the degradation process clearly, and also understand that even during the curing process thc will degrade slightly, so i think sometimes the earlier u pick when ripe is the key, alot of people love their buds getting super pregnant and swollen but in turn the THC can degrade quickly (some strains i guess) i think there is a very small window when the picking time is perfect for indoor compared to outdoor, and i always prefer my buds ripe instead of over-ripe, as they seem to ripen more and more in my jars, and for personal stash i believe this is important, like fine wine (not that i drink the shit) i have found this method to be true as my mentor taught me to always take a few early nugs because they are more potent, and the rest for 'sale' as he does, but mine is 95% personal so i find my balance of both, and make sure i have a little of each.... i have smoked his early compared to his 8 week, and his early knocks you to the floor and make your head buzz. the 8 week stuff is for sleeping, and impressin new smokers


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow dude, wow! I don't know if you use a magical camera, but your buds always look way too tantalizing lol! It's almost torture to watch, but it hurts so goooooooooooood! I second the you getting some nugs tested


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, yeah man, a few are havin a spaz in another thread saying my bud is immature hehe some people.....i see around 80% milky 20%clear when i see a majority cloudy i pick, i understand the degradation process clearly, and also understand that even during the curing process thc will degrade slightly, so i think sometimes the earlier u pick when ripe is the key, alot of people love their buds getting super pregnant and swollen but in turn the THC can degrade quickly (some strains i guess) i think there is a very small window when the picking time is perfect for indoor compared to outdoor, and i always prefer my buds ripe instead of over-ripe, as they seem to ripen more and more in my jars, and for personal stash i believe this is important, like fine wine (not that i drink the shit) i have found this method to be true as my mentor taught me to always take a few early nugs because they are more potent, and the rest for 'sale' as he does, but mine is 95% personal so i find my balance of both, and make sure i have a little of each.... i have smoked his early compared to his 8 week, and his early knocks you to the floor and make your head buzz. the 8 week stuff is for sleeping, and impressin new smokers


I don't disagree with that. I've always said that there is a continued ripening process when they sit in cure. Sounds like you have your routine pretty set.



brandon727272 said:


> Wow dude, wow! I don't know if you use a magical camera, but your buds always look way too tantalizing lol! It's almost torture to watch, but it hurts so goooooooooooood! I second the you getting some nugs tested


Talk to the guy above for the magical camera. 

Oh yes, Brandon. They will be tested (rubbing hands together).


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't disagree with that. I've always said that there is a continued ripening process when they sit in cure. Sounds like you have your routine pretty set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully with this strain anyway, this next strain is being monitored my me this time grown by my mentor, so its pretty much exactly the way i do it, with the addition of me using more circulation, it may take longer to flower, so i'm watching carefully, i may not be able to veg for as long or grow as large plant, however he said that its keeping up with my strain during veg with shorter node spacing but less bushy, so we'll soon see! compaired to my strain the leaves are much darker and sharper serrated edges using two seperate nutrient tanks, but same strength. i'm living an anxious life awaiting all this magical herb to start growing!

brandon, my cam is a Samsung WB150F 14.2mp. full manual digital, it's a breeza once you got the settings tuned in, i barely see a blury pic, and can focus from 3cm away, the book says 5, but trust me...it's closer


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hopefully with this strain anyway, this next strain is being monitored my me this time grown by my mentor, so its pretty much exactly the way i do it, with the addition of me using more circulation, it may take longer to flower, so i'm watching carefully, i may not be able to veg for as long or grow as large plant, however he said that its keeping up with my strain during veg with shorter node spacing but less bushy, so we'll soon see! compaired to my strain the leaves are much darker and sharper serrated edges using two seperate nutrient tanks, but same strength. i'm living an anxious life awaiting all this magical herb to start growing!
> 
> brandon, my cam is a Samsung WB150F 14.2mp. full manual digital, it's a breeza once you got the settings tuned in, i barely see a blury pic, and can focus from 3cm away, the book says 5, but trust me...it's closer


Fuck, I want that camera.


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yea flowa I've seen your macros in the outdoor section, bravo dude 

You guys make me want to invest some of my scarce money into a decent camera haha  I just use my phone as a camera right now


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

it's exactly that, an investment  i also have to mention, don't buy a digital camera that has those lipo batteries, they don't last long enough, these batteries in the samsung wb150f are lithium -ion so they can be charged anytime and have 0 memory effect which means the battery doesnt have to be peak charged, you can half charge and go and it wont ruin the battery. very important. same battery tech as in new handheld drills and other tools, i managed to get over 500 shots maybe more on my first play out of the box!!! without charging! incredible

edit i'm actually drying one of those small flowering frosty clones at the moment! leaving the leaves on to slow drying, only 1 head each! , leaving the other to go a couple more weeks


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;nHDruGLpyEI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHDruGLpyEI[/video]
Let's celebrate the wonder that is the Female.





And with that a leisurely stroll through the halls of Tahoe OG Kush. And no, it's not time for Beat My Bud Part II yet...





























The beauty of this next one? It's at a height level in the grow where the fluff normally is.





Look how purple the leaf stems are getting on this leggy beauty. 





Beat my... Oh, right not yet.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

milky heavenly goodness there....can u see the lesbians sliding down the honey leaves!? ohh right, bong time


----------



## lordjin (Apr 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> milky heavenly goodness there....can u see the lesbians sliding down the honey leaves!? ohh right, bong time


Lol! Lesbians! Hooray for Lesbians!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

I continue to discover saggers, and I continue to tie them up. I think I got 'em all. They should chunk up with the rest now.





And another shot of the canopy looking towards the Larry side.





If you look over yonder, you'll see Larry over in the background lookin' pretty strong. And since two of her big heads are prominent in the foreground as well, you should get a pretty good sense of her size. She's nothing to sneeze at. But fuckin' hell, look at Tahoe. That's just weed of a higher order.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 2, 2012)

*MO QUICK UPDATE DAY 51
*
Hey LJ - Got swamped today with the res change. Took a bunch of pics. I will get them up soon.

For now here is day 51 top view in natural light:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

looking green Mo! thats how she's supposed to be!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

for when you wake up  these clever flying robots 

[video=youtube;TI760jcFV2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI760jcFV2s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;S-dkonAXOlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-dkonAXOlQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

im dumbfounded....thats some clever shit


----------



## dirk d (Apr 2, 2012)

Let's celebrate the wonder that is the Female.






nice to see you back on track jin! stephy has such an amazing body. tell her i said "good job" lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

dirk d said:


> Let's celebrate the wonder that is the Female.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to tell her. Stephanie, unfortunately for all us dudes, has stepped down from nude modelling. She's not sure if it's something she wants to continue doing as she's made plans for her life that don't really have room for it. She said she feels great about all the work she's done and the people she's met along the way, but it's time for a change.





























But thank God for her incredible "twin," Tiffany. How can one world contain so much hotness?





See you (and Tiffany) at my blog. Our shoot date quickly approaches!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO QUICK UPDATE DAY 51
> *
> Hey LJ - Got swamped today with the res change. Took a bunch of pics. I will get them up soon.
> 
> ...


Oh my God! It seems to be working!


----------



## dirk d (Apr 2, 2012)

where is the God DAM LIKE BUTTON!!!!! Aahahwahqhahah


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> for when you wake up  these clever flying robots
> 
> [video=youtube;TI760jcFV2s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI760jcFV2s&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


That is fuckin' awesome!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> [video=youtube;S-dkonAXOlQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-dkonAXOlQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]
> 
> im dumbfounded....thats some clever shit


I love that shit. I do believe "Taco-copter" is a similar sort of unit.


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 2, 2012)

Yo Jin .. been a while college. Still run'n the jr. version of ur set up. Great to see the difference between Tahoe and Larry .. Tahoe hands down !
Just an FYI note .. one of the rez air stones got pulled off (by roots I think) and plant over it was MUCH smaller and production was 20-30% lower. While I think the airation from water falling and surface tension aggitation from sprayers are enough to grow .. the air stones have a direct effect on production... just IMO observation. Keep'n tabs on ya bro .. from the shadows of course .. lol ! Steph has a TWIN ! OMG ..


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Yo Jin .. been a while college. Still run'n the jr. version of ur set up. Great to see the difference between Tahoe and Larry .. Tahoe hands down !
> Just an FYI note .. one of the rez air stones got pulled off (by roots I think) and plant over it was MUCH smaller and production was 20-30% lower. While I think the airation from water falling and surface tension aggitation from sprayers are enough to grow .. the air stones have a direct effect on production... just IMO observation. Keep'n tabs on ya bro .. from the shadows of course .. lol ! Steph has a TWIN ! OMG ..


Believe it or not just the other day I thought, "I wonder whatever happened to that Robert4budz guy?" I shit you not.

Thank you for the airstone tidbit.... and thank the Lord for Tiffany.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I love that shit. I do believe "Taco-copter" is a similar sort of unit.


i didnt think itd come to this in america, but we've finally made a machine that delivers tacos. now all the other countries have another reason to call us spoiled fatasses


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

lol, yeah, they would be awesome! man, soo intriguing! i got a heli  not a quad, but its still fun 

[video=youtube;ndvF0px4fpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndvF0px4fpY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, yeah, they would be awesome! man, soo intriguing! i got a heli  not a quad, but its still fun
> 
> [video=youtube;ndvF0px4fpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndvF0px4fpY&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Oh, man. Drool! Drool! It's cool how it's so light that it semi-glides at times.

I want one. I have a tiny hd camera I stole from my nephew's helicopter. The shots you can get are amazing.



crazyhazey said:


> i didnt think itd come to this in america, but we've finally made a machine that delivers tacos. now all the other countries have another reason to call us spoiled fatasses


Uh, but we are... spoiled fatasses, I mean. Lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, man. Drool! Drool! It's cool how it's so light that it semi-glides at times.
> 
> I want one. I have a tiny hd camera I stole from my nephew's helicopter. The shots you can get are amazing.
> 
> ...


a majority of us yes, im only spoiled though. hahaha


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, man. Drool! Drool! It's cool how it's so light that it semi-glides at times.
> 
> I want one. I have a tiny hd camera I stole from my nephew's helicopter. The shots you can get are amazing.
> 
> ...


lol, it is very fun, and addictive, it took a long time to learn how to fly it! but worth it!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> a majority of us yes, im only spoiled though. hahaha


Me too. Still as thin as I was in high school. Thinner in fact.



flowamasta said:


> lol, it is very fun, and addictive, it took a long time to learn how to fly it! but worth it!


That must be a choice activity to get high to. Just get a barbecue going, fire up the bowl, fire up the blade... awesome.


----------



## Robert4budz (Apr 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Believe it or not just the other day I thought, "I wonder whatever happened to that Robert4budz guy?" I shit you not.
> 
> Thank you for the airstone tidbit.... and thank the Lord for Tiffany.


Psycic link between fellow herbalists ! I'm gonna try a submerged 'root grid' 1/2 way down rez to let roots build a mat above air stones .. see if they can regulate their own amount of O2 bubbles IN the solution/ rez. Using flo light 2 x 4 grid .. cut to spec. Tip ya how it goes soon ! 

Btw .. noticed the little brown spots .. nut burn from sprayers or mag lock out ? ... saw it on mine 1st run .. was high PH with sprayerz that caused it.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

Robert4budz said:


> Psycic link between fellow herbalists ! I'm gonna try a submerged 'root grid' 1/2 way down rez to let roots build a mat above air stones .. see if they can regulate their own amount of O2 bubbles IN the solution/ rez. Using flo light 2 x 4 grid .. cut to spec. Tip ya how it goes soon !
> 
> Btw .. noticed the little brown spots .. nut burn from sprayers or mag lock out ? ... saw it on mine 1st run .. was high PH with sprayerz that caused it.


Nute burn. I controlled the burn to stop right before destroying the plants while maximizing size. 

Sounds like you're getting pretty crafty there.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 2, 2012)

Larry, the smaller plant, took her burning much better. Tough little bitch.











They were drinking the ppm too fast, too hard, so I kissed them with 5ml of A and 6 ml of B. Currently at 460ppm.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

shweeeeeeeeeeeeet!! even your trichs look like they are gonna explode! love the fury edges with the crystals, they are just magnificent!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> shweeeeeeeeeeeeet!! even your trichs look like they are gonna explode! love the fury edges with the crystals, they are just magnificent!


Ah, if only you were in SoCal.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

id share this with you


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE DAY 53*

Hi LJ - Today was busy and I was only able to get a quick shot with the lights on. I also got an email from Nick at Holy Smoke in reply to my questions about this Malawi - very cool huh!

Top view with LED and CFLs:







Cheers,
Mo

Edit: She looks mangled because the fan is blowing her into weird shapes!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> id share this with you


Holy shit. That look doesn't look half bad. Wow.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE DAY 53*
> 
> Hi LJ - Today was busy and I was only able to get a quick shot with the lights on. I also got an email from Nick at Holy Smoke in reply to my questions about this Malawi - very cool huh!
> 
> ...


Are you blowing a fan directly on her? If so, try backing off a bit. It's just a little wind stress.

Top growth sizing up nicely. So deceptively short right now. Don't let it fool you. It's a Sativa.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

I know! I am waiting for her to go wild and I will Scrog her good! And I will let a clone go wild outside to see how big she can get!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Holy shit. That look doesn't look half bad. Wow.


thanx man!
ooh it's brilliant, i'm really quite surprised a plant no higher than 12 inches can produce resin like this, i'll go 1 more week with her, these 2 little clones have been flowering for about 8-9 weeks now, long slow process with such small babies


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man!
> ooh it's brilliant, i'm really quite surprised a plant no higher than 12 inches can produce resin like this, i'll go 1 more week with her, these 2 little clones have been flowering for about 8-9 weeks now, long slow process with such small babies


Hell yes. These plants are amazing. They just want to produce resin... regardless of size. 8-9 weeks already? That's gonna be potent.



Mohican said:


> I know! I am waiting for her to go wild and I will Scrog her good! And I will let a clone go wild outside to see how big she can get!


Can hardly wait to see what you do!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;Qva9d1-ey9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qva9d1-ey9A[/video]


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow - I am surprised they did not show your journal!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

mohican said:


> wow - i am surprised they did not show your journal!!!!


l i k e ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 3, 2012)

WOWWW! They look like they are already done from the pictures. Shit they look good. I hope my buds come out like that!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 3, 2012)

*MO&#8217;S UPDATE DAY 54
* 
Hey LJ &#8211; Your LJT is growing a monster! pH was back up to 6.2 so I adjusted her down. The ppm is up to 500. The roots are going nuts! The top growth has some cool red veins. I cut the extra top in half and put silver tape on the LJT top where the two halves meet. I need to get some Mylar sheeting for my grow closet I am building and to cover the Hydroton. Any suggestions where to get some RIU my oracle of Rx MJ?

Here are some pics: 

Day 54 Top Natural Light:







Side Shot:







Macro Side:







Root - they are not really that dark, it is just the poor lighting/flash - freaked me out till I went and looked at them:







Tip in LED Light:







Inner Leaf Macro:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> WOWWW! They look like they are already done from the pictures. Shit they look good. I hope my buds come out like that!


Thanks. I hope your buds come out like this too.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO&#8217;S UPDATE DAY 54
> *
> Hey LJ &#8211; Your LJT is growing a monster! pH was back up to 6.2 so I adjusted her down. The ppm is up to 500. The roots are going nuts! The top growth has some cool red veins. I cut the extra top in half and put silver tape on the LJT top where the two halves meet. I need to get some Mylar sheeting for my grow closet I am building and to cover the Hydroton. Any suggestions where to get some RIU my oracle of Rx MJ?
> 
> ...


Looking good. You have excellent vigor in your lower branches. That's a great sign. No wispy, skinny stuff with hydro.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;66HvCjn8Wsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66HvCjn8Wsk[/video]
Been hitting you guys hard with the photos, so I'm just gonna make it a single, brief update to show that we're almost there.

















LA dispensary scene gold. But will they ever get it? Doubtful.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

And here's classic footage of the original Brian Jones Stones doing it live... when they were young, and Mick had his voice.
[video=youtube;6H3QcpvcIrY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H3QcpvcIrY&amp;feature=related[/video]
Can you imagine Mick Jagger doing any job other than rock star? Me neither.

And check out John Lennon cracked out on LSD at 4:54.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking super danky dank jin, you going to run the same on the next run?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;66HvCjn8Wsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66HvCjn8Wsk[/video]
> Been hitting you guys hard with the photos, so I'm just gonna make it a single, brief update to show that we're almost there.
> 
> 
> ...


that's platinum. not gold, man that shit is ripening


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

Never take the devil at his word.
[video=youtube;G010VzbW-cU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G010VzbW-cU[/video]











The scary thing? It's clear to me that they're not done. We're still a full FIVE days away from day 50 and they already look like this. Booyah, bitches... Booyah.





I hate saying I told you so, but does everyone now see that 67 days wouldn't be a good idea?





And yes, this specimen of Tahoe is the frostiest OG Kush I've ever grown. For me to say I've grown frostier? Hey, even I'm not that awesome...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking super danky dank jin, you going to run the same on the next run?


I'm gonna run whatever them mofo's have at the time in all truth. If they start giving me a hard time, I'll just show 'em my photos on my friend's iPad. 

edit:
In fact I'm just gonna take my friend's iPad and show 'em their own damned clones. I'm sure they'll love them. Some of these LA dispensaries have those fancy electronic picture frames on their counter featuring slide shows of their strains in bloom. Not that PO is a dispensary, but I'm sure they would be pleased by the pix.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that's platinum. not gold, man that shit is ripening


It's actually frostier than the Platinum OG now that you mention it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 4, 2012)

Eitherway jin im sure whatever you run will be danky dank


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Eitherway jin im sure whatever you run will be danky dank


Thanky thank.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 4, 2012)

Ah, harvest time cometh. 

I would like to share that the first test bud from my first grow has passed the test.  

Currently at day 52, and the trichs are turning cloudy on my master kush and og. I am figuring on 63 days so have started reducing the nutes and will run them on water for the time. The tent looks like a jungle!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Ah, harvest time cometh.
> 
> I would like to share that the first test bud from my first grow has passed the test.
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah. That be lookin' mighty fine. Mighty fine.





Love your mildly burned tips in the background there... Gosh, you're so gentle. 

Edit:
Hey, who else is in late bloom? Where's that purple Slanty shit? Let's have a post-off! Yikes!

Edit2:
And Where's Mellokitty? Your mailbox is full! I tried sending you an apology for my insensitive comment! I'm sure you have everything quite in order, and I'm an idiot!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, yeah. That be lookin' mighty fine. Mighty fine.


Thanks!  Did I mention fruity? A little leafy, but definite notes of fruit. LOL

How are you getting the images large? I have searched around this site looking for instructions, and I can't find where I can edit my attachments. They look so much better full-size.

edit: The master bubba is fruity; haven't tested the og yet.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks!  Did I mention fruity? A little leafy, but definite notes of fruit. LOL
> 
> How are you getting the images large? I have searched around this site looking for instructions, and I can't find where I can edit my attachments. They look so much better full-size.
> 
> edit: The master bubba is fruity; haven't tested the og yet.


I use an off-site image server, Photobucket. It looks like good med.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

Cough, cough, cough, cough, hack, gasp, choke, cry, cough, and cough again... Ah, smooth.





Hi, dispensary. It's Jin calling. Do you miss me? Bet you miss my bank card.





Now what did I do with that alcohol?





Oh, this thing rules, btw. I've perfected the water levels so that the perc level doesn't fall below the tree stem vents. It just looks like this because it's at an angle.

Super Bowl XIII:





I'm not fucking around anymore. I need to get high before I go to bed.





Good night.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

love the bong man , ill have to send ya a shot of one of my super bowls quite extravagant


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

curly604 said:


> love the bong man , ill have to send ya a shot of one of my super bowls quite extravagant


Yeah, that's a fun idea! Come on, everyone! Post pix of your smoking activities! FM and I can't be the only ones getting high!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

ask and you shall receive jin , heres a little slide show of what my super bowl looks like 

what we got here is keif , purple kush , rockstar , and some fine ass honey oil 

+++
grind that shit up and pack it and light!
+++

=&
 


whew took me a minute to get this up after i finished that bowl by myself haha .


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

curly604 said:


> ask and you shall receive jin , heres a little slide show of what my super bowl looks like
> 
> what we got here is keif , purple kush , rockstar , and some fine ass honey oil
> 
> ...


Fuckin' hilarious, dude.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

hahahahaha thanks man took a little bit to get his mouth on there


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuckin' hilarious, dude.


Yeah I had to Rep ya Curly, that was great!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

Lawmakers In 5 States Tell Feds To Back Off Medical Marijuana   





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/02/lawmakers-in-5-states-tell-feds-medical-marijuana_n_1397811.html?ref=marijuana

Actual letter:

Over the last two decades, 16 states and the District of Columbia have chosen to depart from federal policy and chart their own course on the issue of medical marijuana, as states are entitled to do under our federalist system of government. These states have rejected the fallacy long promoted by the federal government -- that marijuana has absolutely no accepted medical use and that seriously ill people must choose between ignoring their doctors' medical advice or risking arrest and prosecution. They have stopped using their scarce law enforcement resources to punish patients and those who care for them and have instead spent considerable resources and time crafting programs that will provide patients with safe and regulated access to medical marijuana.States with medical marijuana laws have chosen to embrace an approach that is based on science, reason, and compassion. We are lawmakers from these states.

Our state medical marijuana laws differ from one another in their details, such as which patients qualify for medical use; how much marijuana patients may possess; whether patients and caregivers may grow marijuana; and whether regulated entities may grow and sell marijuana to patients. Each of our laws, however, is motivated by a desire to protect seriously ill patients from criminal penalties under state law; to provide a safe and reliable source of medical marijuana; and to balance and protect the needs of local communities and other residents in the state. The laws were drafted with considered thoughtfulness and care, and are thoroughly consistent with the American tradition of using the states as laboratories for public policy innovation and experimentation.

Unfortunately, these laws face a mounting level of federal hostility and confusing mixed messages from the Obama Administration, the Department of Justice, and the various United States Attorneys. In 2008, then candidate Obama stated that as President, he would not use the federal government to circumvent state laws on the issue of medical marijuana. This promise was followed up in 2009 by President Obama with a Department of Justice memo from former Deputy Attorney General David W. Ogden stating that federal resources should not generally be focused "on individuals whose actions are in clear and unambiguous compliance with existing state laws providing for the medical use of marijuana." This provided welcome guidance for state legislators and administrators and encouraged us to move forward with drafting and passing responsible regulatory legislation.

Nonetheless, the United States Attorneys in several states with medical marijuana laws have chosen a different course. They have explicitly threatened that federal investigative and prosecutorial resources "will continue to be directed" towards the manufacture and distribution of medical marijuana, even if such activities are permitted under state law. These threats have generally been timed to influence pending legislation or encourage the abandonment of state and local regulatory programs. They contradict President Obama's campaign promise and policy his first year in office and serve to push medical marijuana activity back into the illicit market.

Most disturbing is that a few United States Attorneys warn that state employees who implement the laws and regulations of our states are not immune from criminal prosecution under the federal Controlled Substances Act. They do so notwithstanding the fact that no provision exists within the Controlled Substances Act that makes it a crime for a state employee to enforce regulations that help a state define conduct that is legal under its own state laws.

Hundreds of state and municipal employees are currently involved in the licensing and regulation of medical marijuana producers and providers in New Mexico, Colorado, Maine, and California, and have been for years. The federal government has never threatened, much less prosecuted, any of these employees. Indeed, the federal government has not, to our knowledge, prosecuted state employees for performing their ministerial duties under state law in modern history. It defies logic and precedent that the federal government would start prosecuting state employees now.

Recognizing the lack of any real harm to state employees, a number of states have moved forward. New Jersey Governor Chris Christie drew on his own experience as a former United States Attorney in deciding that New Jersey state workers were not realistically at risk of federal prosecution in his decision to move forward implementing New Jersey&#8217;s medical marijuana program. Rhode Island, Vermont, Arizona, and the District of Columbia are also in the process of implementing their state laws.

Nonetheless, the suggestion that state employees are at risk is have a destructive and chilling impact. Washington Governor Christine Gregoire vetoed legislation to regulate medical marijuana in her state and Delaware Governor Jack Markell suspended implementation of his state's regulatory program after receiving warnings from the United States Attorneys in their states about state employees. Additionally, a number of localities in California ended or suspended regulatory programs after receiving similar threats to their workers.

We, the undersigned state legislators, call on state and local officials to not be intimidated by these empty federal threats. Our state medical marijuana programs should be implemented and move forward. Our work, and the will of our voters, should see the light of day.

We call on the federal government not to interfere with our ability to control and regulate how medical marijuana is grown and distributed. Let us seek clarity rather than chaos. Don&#8217;t force patients underground, to fuel the illegal drug market.

And finally, we call on President Obama to recommit to the principles and policy on which he campaigned and asserted his first year in office. Please respect our state laws. And don't use our employees as pawns in your zealous and misguided war on medical marijuana.

Assemblymember Tom Ammiano (D-CA)
Senator Jeanne Kohl-Welles (D-WA)
Representative Antonio Maestas (D-NM)
Senator Cisco McSorley (D-NM)
Assemblymember Chris Norby (R-CA)
Representative Deborah Sanderson (R-ME)
Senator Pat Steadman (D-CO)


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks!  Did I mention fruity? A little leafy, but definite notes of fruit. LOL
> 
> How are you getting the images large? I have searched around this site looking for instructions, and I can't find where I can edit my attachments. They look so much better full-size.
> 
> edit: The master bubba is fruity; haven't tested the og yet.


I actually finally just figured this out the other day. In order to get your pictures full size, you must click(maybe double) on the images AFTER you have inserted into your message. Once they are inserted, and you click on them, it will bring up a pop-up window with some options for your picture. Unfortunately, unless I am mistaken, you must do this for every single one.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I use an off-site image server, Photobucket. It looks like good med.


NOT REQUIRED! Read ^^^^ 

Do I really have to post more pictures? 


edit: put my post on the next page... Fuck Shit Piss. To Recap: In order to get your pictures full size, once you have inserted into your message, you must then click on them to open a popup window with options!


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

<<<<<



I never did win fully on the bug issue, but I am going to harvest a decent crop this round. FUCK YOU GNATS!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> <<<<<
> 
> View attachment 2106836View attachment 2106837View attachment 2106838View attachment 2106839View attachment 2106840View attachment 2106841View attachment 2106843View attachment 2106844View attachment 2106845View attachment 2106846View attachment 2106847View attachment 2106848View attachment 2106849View attachment 2106835
> 
> I never did win fully on the bug issue, but I am going to harvest a decent crop this round. FUCK YOU GNATS!


Look at that. Got the nice aged look of thorough translocation. And those purps. What visuals. Nicely done!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Slanty - how many plants you got in that screen?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

i'm nearly crying right now slanty, u have beautiful plants my friend. absolutely incredible. i'm in loooove with those colours, ino you just cant beat those visuals, u just cant, nor can u synthesize it!! man rep if i can + u rock


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm nearly crying right now slanty, u have beautiful plants my friend. absolutely incredible. i'm in loooove with those colours, ino you just cant beat those visuals, u just cant, nor can u synthesize it!! man rep if i can + u rock


Why thank you my fellow entrepreneur! I can definitely say the same for yourself and then some as well!

GIGGITY GIGGITY GIGGITY!!!!


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Slanty - how many plants you got in that screen?


I have 4 in reality, but only 3 are going to produce anything. The 4th was consumed by the fungus gnats due to me not putting the root structure as deep in my tray.(it was a trial thing)

ps. You cannot see the 4th plant in 95+% of the pics anyways...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

Gotta love experimentation! That is how we figure out how to grow medicine inside


----------



## Mohican (Apr 4, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE VEG DAY 55*

Hey LJ - Here is my update for today. Been messing with pH - I think my meter was out of whack. Boosted PPM to 600. Moved the CFLs up and spread them apart to make the coverage more uniform.


Top shot natural light:







Side shot:







Leaf macro:







New light configuration:







Macro - Light-blocking second lid seam shot with one half pulled back a little to show aluminum tape:







Macro - Both halves of the lid pushed together with the tape underneath:







How much taller before I start to Scrog? When do I top, fim, or don't I? 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

looking good Mo  those cfl's seem a fair distance away, i think they could be closer at this stage, totally your preference ofcourse 

and about topping or fimming, at this stage if you want results like how i had multiple even tops, then yes you could top at this stage 2-3 nodes down, however this is totally up to you, and fimming wouldn't give the desired result as the plant isnt big enough to stunt slightly and branch out, topping in my opnion would help get a bushier plant, if that's what you are going for, be aware that topping will add more stress the more nodes you take off the more stress. too little amount of nodes, and you will simply have 2 new growing branches to play with. if you go further down, the bottom branches will come up and become uniform with the rest ( they all become their own 'top', which can in turn speed up growth, because you essentially have multiple spots taking full sun, instead of just 1


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

see.... MO got it!! ^^^^^

Looking sweet!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

I love that I don't have to give advice in my own journal. Thanks, FM.


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm nearly crying right now slanty, u have beautiful plants my friend. absolutely incredible. i'm in loooove with those colours, ino you just cant beat those visuals, u just cant, nor can u synthesize it!! man rep if i can + u rock


I only wish I could buy that wicked WB150F camera here and not get totally ripped off! In the US, it is retailing for $220, but in Canada, it is $300! WTF OVER!?!?!?!

Our $ is worth more than the US $ and yet we are supposed to pay ~30% more for the same product? Something just does not add up here......


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey jin been following this thread 
Just started flowering my Larry (soil grow)
Was wondering if your stems ever had purple lines 
And purple stems to the fan leaves ?

Just wondering if we have the same pheno or not 
As I would like to keep it around if I do cause your 
Bud shots are simply amazing


----------



## curly604 (Apr 4, 2012)

word up slanty i hear ya man that shit is fucked up i go down to seattle for all my shoppig aint that a bitch have to cross borders to get a good deal ...... even on clothes!!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I only wish I could buy that wicked WB150F camera here and not get totally ripped off! In the US, it is retailing for $220, but in Canada, it is $300! WTF OVER!?!?!?!
> 
> Our $ is worth more than the US $ and yet we are supposed to pay ~30% more for the same product? Something just does not add up here......





curly604 said:


> word up slanty i hear ya man that shit is fucked up i go down to seattle for all my shoppig aint that a bitch have to cross borders to get a good deal ...... even on clothes!!!


hey if you're as keen as me, i'd buy it at 300$ lol, it's that good, it's just soo easy to use, i got a mode programmed for my indoor, I select p on the dial, and snap away!

but if you wait a little while it may go down in price soon, maybe ..... it is still very new


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I love that I don't have to give advice in my own journal. Thanks, FM.


 shite sorry man....just speaking from the heart  i still love your style, and it's a much more gentle way than snipping  but i can be a bit cruel in thinking that it may just make her stronger  i can't wait to hear your yield numbers....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> shite sorry man....just speaking from the heart  i still love your style, and it's a much more gentle way than snipping  but i can be a bit cruel in thinking that it may just make her stronger  i can't wait to hear your yield numbers....


I don't know a thing about topping other than what I've read. You're a valuable resource to anyone reading my thread.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Hey jin been following this thread
> Just started flowering my Larry (soil grow)
> Was wondering if your stems ever had purple lines
> And purple stems to the fan leaves ?
> ...


You have a different pheno. And from what I can tell, yours looks stronger. My Larry got dominated badly and was the smaller, weaker plant throughout. Saw that purple striping when they were little (both Larry and Tahoe), but now only Tahoe is showing anything purple (stalks and leaf stems only).

Edit: 
On second thought, there might be purple leaf stems on Larry, but nothing like your plant. It looks great. Nice work, soiler.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't know a thing about topping other than what I've read. You're a valuable resource to anyone reading my thread.


ok cool, hehe did it shock you the way i topped mine down? slicing right through the tender green meat of the branch !? i know it looks ugly, and it doesnt look like it makes sense really, i have had a few people say ' why top it further, wouldn't it be better to have even bigger nugs??' bigger nuggies?? i'm scared as is, when they get bigger than your coffee mug in the morning, then i say that's big enough lol the chances of budrot in buds bigger than mine i would say would increase dramatically because of the density, the buds have to breathe  80 grams for a wet nug is big enough for me


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info jin, 
I look foward to seeing what this Larry can do 
I hear nothing but good things about it


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I only wish I could buy that wicked WB150F camera here and not get totally ripped off! In the US, it is retailing for $220, but in Canada, it is $300! WTF OVER!?!?!?!
> 
> Our $ is worth more than the US $ and yet we are supposed to pay ~30% more for the same product? Something just does not add up here......


Yeah, that sux big ones.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Thanks for the info jin,
> I look foward to seeing what this Larry can do
> I hear nothing but good things about it


I've smoked plenty of shop Larry. It's good shit alright.



flowamasta said:


> ok cool, hehe did it shock you the way i topped mine down? slicing right through the tender green meat of the branch !? i know it looks ugly, and it doesnt look like it makes sense really, i have had a few people say ' why top it further, wouldn't it be better to have even bigger nugs??' bigger nuggies?? i'm scared as is, when they get bigger than your coffee mug in the morning, then i say that's big enough lol the chances of budrot in buds bigger than mine i would say would increase dramatically because of the density, the buds have to breathe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! I'm afraid of taking the blade to plants! You've caught me. That kind of shit takes real skill and practice to get the most out of it. I feel a lot safer just forcing heads down through a screen.

and yes again. Ridiculously sized nugs are nice... but mold/rot will get you every time.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I've smoked plenty of shop Larry. It's good shit alright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, but i know you're going to do it, i just know you will, imagine training a plant like an octapus, instead of a long snake  you can snip the bigger stronger branches back further, the smaller outside tips usually get fimmed, to only slightly stunt, it's really soo easy, my plant took it like a slut this round, she loved every slit and pinch i gave her....see how sexual i made that sound without trying? i really had fun with this canopy, but i know its going to be hell chopping it down, an absolute mess


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;4eZjwJZF8uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eZjwJZF8uE[/video]
The smell is getting stronger. Peak chop time is coming soon... oh, this is where it counts.











Standing tall and proud...





Just how much more punishment can the leaves right under the light take? Not much.





The Larry side:






Larry:





Normally this would be the best bud in my box.





Normally...

















I have trouble getting perfect focus lock sometimes. It's my hands... they tremble a little you see.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> oh, but i know you're going to do it, i just know you will, imagine training a plant like an octapus, instead of a long snake  you can snip the bigger stronger branches back further, the smaller outside tips usually get fimmed, to only slightly stunt, it's really soo easy, my plant took it like a slut this round, she loved every slit and pinch i gave her....see how sexual i made that sound without trying? i really had fun with this canopy, but i know its going to be hell chopping it down, an absolute mess


Like like like like. This is getting ridiculous now, RIU.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 4, 2012)

Witness the power of artifice...
*ar·ti·fice*

_noun_ \&#712;är-t&#601;-f&#601;s\

1_ a_ *:* clever or artful skill *:* ingenuity 
_b_ *:* an ingenious device or expedient 


2_ a_ *:* an artful stratagem *:* trick _
b_ *:* false or insincere behavior






Do I sense a touch of purple happening at the calyx tips?





Will someone shut this guy up already?
[video=youtube;j2r2nDhTzO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j2r2nDhTzO4&amp;ob=av2n[/video]


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Dont think its coming back jin  RIP like button


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

'like' 'like' love all  well most!! except for 1 dodgy turd in my thread !! 

looks nuts jin, u makin a magic potion or sunthin!!!?? cause those buds look spastic!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;4eZjwJZF8uE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eZjwJZF8uE[/video]
> The smell is getting stronger. Peak chop time is coming soon... oh, this is where it counts.
> 
> 
> ...



there is no way i can beat your bud in visual sexiness! but, somehow my buds make me a very happy man 

i would say those pics are your best yet jin' 

u creamed them

you're gonna have to hold your buds with tweezers when you trim!! u lucky man.....day 48 for me


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> there is no way i can beat your bud in visual sexiness! but, somehow my buds make me a very happy man
> 
> i would say those pics are your best yet jin'
> 
> ...


Your bud has great merit and by no means pales in comparison. I would love to try it if I could.



flowamasta said:


> 'like' 'like' love all  well most!! except for 1 dodgy turd in my thread !!
> 
> looks nuts jin, u makin a magic potion or sunthin!!!?? cause those buds look spastic!


Hey, I just flip the 'on' switch and watch what happens. That's pretty much all I do.



hellraizer30 said:


> Dont think its coming back jin  RIP like button


Hm. I noticed we're limited to one video per post as well. What Nazism is this? Lol.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey LJ - I am going to ask Flow where the best spot to top is on my plant:







However, I think this time around I am going to just train the snake instead of the octapus!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I am going to ask Flow where the best spot to top is on my plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, look at that main trunk. 

Y'know what? That is a very cool photo you posted. 

Yes, just where exactly do we hack a monster trunk like that? I don't know. I could never do it. I have a weak stomach when it comes to that. If you're gonna screen it, I would think about implementation soon. It already looks tough to bend.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

In exactly 21 days, the glamor nude skies will open up.





So there's been this issue with paper backdrop rolls. I want to do an 'art model' series in bw against a black backdrop, but DO NOT feel like lugging my ten foot paper rolls around town.





Turns out Tiffany has all that stuff. Hooray for me!





I've been visualizing, and I have great shoot ideas already.





I'll be spending the next few weeks putting my ideas together before meeting up with Tiff.





Ah, yes. This is gonna be one to remember.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow, look at that main trunk.
> 
> Y'know what? That is a very cool photo you posted.
> 
> Yes, just where exactly do we hack a monster trunk like that? I don't know. I could never do it. I have a weak stomach when it comes to that. If you're gonna screen it, I would think about implementation soon. It already looks tough to bend.


i second you on that one, get her in a screen now or at least train her to bend over now so itll be easier to weave the main stem through the screen. i dont suggest topping really, if you top it takes 4-5 days off your veg cycle and can cause a plant to get really bushy, which isnt good imo with tight node separation. when your training her squeeze the stem between your thumb and your middle and index fingers. massage it till shes flimsy(if you stop massaging it the upper part should even tip a little) then tie her down. i usually start doing this at the 4th or 5th node.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i second you on that one, get her in a screen now or at least train her to bend over now so itll be easier to weave the main stem through the screen. i dont suggest topping really, if you top it takes 4-5 days off your veg cycle and can cause a plant to get really bushy, which isnt good imo with tight node separation. when your training her squeeze the stem between your thumb and your middle and index fingers. massage it till shes flimsy(if you stop massaging it the upper part should even tip a little) then tie her down. i usually start doing this at the 4th or 5th node.


Awesome advice. ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 5, 2012)

thanks jin, i feel like its my mission to give advice on this site, better growers for a better tomorrow should be my new slogan lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> thanks jin, i feel like its my mission to give advice on this site, better growers for a better tomorrow should be my new slogan lol.


Good attitude.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 5, 2012)

Love the new avy jin


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Love the new avy jin


Ha! I was wondering when you were gonna comment on it!


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 5, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Love the new avy jin


fuck i would like this if i could haha


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 5, 2012)

I just love looking @ your pix jin. Do you begin counting your bloom days from 12/12 flip or do you wait a wk or two.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

Look at this android powered device from google. You wear it like a pair of glasses and it projects application icons in your field of vision. Super futuristic!





[video=youtube;9c6W4CCU9M4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=9c6W4CCU9M4#![/video]

But the parody video below shows how it would work in real life.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;t3TAOYXT840]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3TAOYXT840&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

RawBudzski said:


> I just love looking @ your pix jin. Do you begin counting your bloom days from 12/12 flip or do you wait a wk or two.


I start counting as soon as the light turns yellow and 12/12.


----------



## RawBudzski (Apr 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;t3TAOYXT840]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3TAOYXT840&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


Funny shyt.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I am going to ask Flow where the best spot to top is on my plant:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't be scared Mo  your choice ofcourse, and Jin has controlled his method very well, my method is less work in a way, and more bushy = more branches = more top quality heads  instead of stretching small bottom branches, you multiply top fast growing branches, it evens things out in my opinion, i would soooo love to see someone else do a topping like me!!! and what 4-5 days stunting out of 50+ ?? and if you've never tried it, gives you a good basis for comparison  i think anything to help a sativa get bushy is a good thing, whatever you choose, i'll be watching!! the trunk does look very sturdy.....topping would be a pinch  get it


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Your bud has great merit and by no means pales in comparison. I would love to try it if I could.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx jin'  it does look odd how my crystals look like its fallen like snow, not all over, u know what i mean?? i'm sure this is due to my UVB lamp penetrating the trichs up top, making them appear like they are sticking up!! just looks different from what i'm used to


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx jin'  it does look odd how my crystals look like its fallen like snow, not all over, u know what i mean?? i'm sure this is due to my UVB lamp penetrating the trichs up top, making them appear like they are sticking up!! just looks different from what i'm used to


Well hey, buddy, how does Flower - Day 47 grab ya?
[video=youtube;0rO062hjZpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rO062hjZpA[/video]
Here's a nice section of the Tahoe side up top.





And here's how it looks just below. As you can see, though they're tall and leggy, there's excellent bud density down below.





And a couple of shots to really show what approaching day 50 means this time around.











And continually keeping a watchful eye...





Grower's note: Translocation is occurring beautifully. The leaves are yellowing in perfect synchronicity with final swell.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> don't be scared Mo  your choice ofcourse, and Jin has controlled his method very well, my method is less work in a way, and more bushy = more branches = more top quality heads  instead of stretching small bottom branches, you multiply top fast growing branches, it evens things out in my opinion, i would soooo love to see someone else do a topping like me!!! and what 4-5 days stunting out of 50+ ?? and if you've never tried it, gives you a good basis for comparison  i think anything to help a sativa get bushy is a good thing, whatever you choose, i'll be watching!! the trunk does look very sturdy.....topping would be a pinch  get it


Doesn't the vigor look fantastic? I'm so proud of you, Mo.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

It's* ALMOST* time for Beat My Bud Part II. Are you ready, Rollers?

Tahoe OG Kush





When is the last time you saw Tahoe OG Kush look like this at a dispensary? Never right? How about on the cover of High Times? Never right?





Hey, Nirvana Ice? I got your ice right here.
Larry OG Kush (I think Diablo would have looked more like this if I didn't overnute it.)





Although very impressive trichs herself, Larry doesn't compare. Hard to imagine anything that makes this look shitty, huh? See above.

Note: I have a very mild-mannered alter-ego at THC Farmer. I have them all fooled. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Rollitup, you go down waaaaay too much. And you're a Wild-West free for all. But I love you just the same. You have the most traffic because of your lenient moderating. This site is awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;iUiTQvT0W_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUiTQvT0W_0[/video]





I would love to try this in some sort of cannabis competition.





I don't know if I'd win...





But somebody would get very high.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2012)

Who can take some OG
Sprinkle it with dew
Cover it with crystals 
And a miracle or two

Lordjin the Canni man can!
The canni man can!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Who can take some OG
> Sprinkle it with dew
> Cover it with crystals
> And a miracle or two
> ...


Also, whatever it is I think I see, becomes a Tootsie Roll to me.

R.I.P. Like Button.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey LJ - I need to get some mylar and finish my grow cabimet. Then I can build a screen and a clone bubbler! 
Goodnight,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

beautiful work as always jin' you gettin real close aren't you!! I'm on my first ever full florakleen flush now, and i think i already see an improvement!!!, but what do i know, i'm in fairy land right now, the camera was workin on my side thats for sure!!, maybe best pics yet, found this inteli-zoom function whatever that is, thats what these pics were taken with 

cheers jin  i want that damn like button back!! i been typing soo much lately! making us stoners less lazy eh lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> beautiful work as always jin' you gettin real close aren't you!! I'm on my first ever full florakleen flush now, and i think i already see an improvement!!!, but what do i know, i'm in fairy land right now, the camera was workin on my side thats for sure!!, maybe best pics yet, found this inteli-zoom function whatever that is, thats what these pics were taken with
> 
> cheers jin  i want that damn like button back!! i been typing soo much lately! making us stoners less lazy eh lol


Man, I hit a particularly strong nug this morning and am soaring high. Your latest bud pix, what a welcome sight.

Ah yes, your crop is in bloom, my crop is in bloom, and we're all looking forward to my outing with the spectacularly beautiful Tiffany. What could be better?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I need to get some mylar and finish my grow cabimet. Then I can build a screen and a clone bubbler!
> Goodnight,
> Mo


Awesome. So you'll be enclosing your plant and light source for bloom? That's gonna make a big difference.


----------



## dirk d (Apr 6, 2012)

just cut down my white Jin, this girl is almost as fine as tiffany. Man that naked shower pic of her has me picking up my tongue off the floor. perfection! i must have!!


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 6, 2012)

oooooo mmmmm gggggggg just look at those obliques!! ('cuz i'm SURE you guys noticed THOSE)


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 6, 2012)

dirk d said:


> just cut down my white Jin, this girl is almost as fine as tiffany. Man that naked shower pic of her has me picking up my tongue off the floor. perfection! i must have!!
> 
> View attachment 2109495View attachment 2109496View attachment 2109497View attachment 2109498View attachment 2109499View attachment 2109502


very very nice. +1


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i second you on that one, get her in a screen now or at least train her to bend over now so itll be easier to weave the main stem through the screen. i dont suggest topping really, if you top it takes 4-5 days off your veg cycle and can cause a plant to get really bushy, which isnt good imo with tight node separation. when your training her squeeze the stem between your thumb and your middle and index fingers. massage it till shes flimsy(if you stop massaging it the upper part should even tip a little) then tie her down. i usually start doing this at the 4th or 5th node.


Trying to catch up on this thread, and not sure if Crazy is replying to Mo about his plant, or to LJ about the Tiffany shoot...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

dirk d said:


> just cut down my white Jin, this girl is almost as fine as tiffany. Man that naked shower pic of her has me picking up my tongue off the floor. perfection! i must have!!
> 
> View attachment 2109495View attachment 2109496View attachment 2109497View attachment 2109498View attachment 2109499View attachment 2109502


Nice bud structure. This nug reminds me of one of my Tahoes from my last.





See?





Well as our shoot draws nearer, we've been in communication tying up a few loos ends. What's the quickest way to get a scoundrel like me on his best behavior? You're lookin' at her.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> oooooo mmmmm gggggggg just look at those obliques!! ('cuz i'm SURE you guys noticed THOSE)


I notice everything, honey.




Green eggs and Pam said:


> Trying to catch up on this thread, and not sure if Crazy is replying to Mo about his plant, or to LJ about the Tiffany shoot...


I just noticed this. Lol. I WISH!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 6, 2012)

My master bubs are coming along nicely. Had my husband try out a nug from the lowest branch I cut a few days ago. He said he was a 5 1/2 out of 1 to 5.  "I can bring home home the bacon... "



And sweet tip on the photo, Slanty - thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> My master bubs are coming along nicely. Had my husband try out a nug from the lowest branch I cut a few days ago. He said he was a 5 1/2 out of 1 to 5.  "I can bring home home the bacon... "
> 
> View attachment 2109574
> 
> And sweet tip on the photo, Slanty - thanks!


Beautiful! Hey, they kinda' look nice together, huh?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Mohican (Apr 6, 2012)

That is sooooo cool! How much?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> That is sooooo cool! How much?


My co-worker said it's like 80 something bux. Comes with all the games, too.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

If this fucking clueless, talentless, unattractive douche can get rich and famous by blogging. Guess what I'm gonna do?





Edit:
And I don't have to get MY stomach stapled. You can see my abs naturally just the way I am.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 6, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Trying to catch up on this thread, and not sure if Crazy is replying to Mo about his plant, or to LJ about the Tiffany shoot...


i was talkin to mo lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i was talkin to mo lol


I must admit, though... her joke got me a little hot and bothered. Lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I must admit, though... her joke got me a little hot and bothered. Lol.


i did say massage the stem if you could make that relate to tiffany somehow. oh, and i said train her to bend over. damn, i guess i just have a dirty selection of words hahaha


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice dude, I can't wait to watch the comparison between these two! I wonder how they would do outdoor.... I love the pics of that beautiful lady, she's like someone I would see in my dreams haha


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Not enough to be a hunky, successful film actor... he's gotta go around saving damsels in distress. And the damsel he saved is an international reporter who can easily let the world know what a great guy he is... Bastard.






Ryan Gosling Reportedly Saves Journalist Laurie Penny From New York City Taxi (TWEETS) [UPDATE]  
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/04/ryan-gosling-saves-laurie-penny-from-nyc-taxi-tweets_n_1402492.html?ref=mostpopular


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i did say massage the stem if you could make that relate to tiffany somehow. oh, and i said train her to bend over. damn, i guess i just have a dirty selection of words hahaha


Yeah, and I'm really good at massaging stems, too.



brandon727272 said:


> Nice dude, I can't wait to watch the comparison between these two! I wonder how they would do outdoor.... I love the pics of that beautiful lady, she's like someone I would see in my dreams haha


Thanks, Brandon. Yeah, Tiffany is really special. Way more going on there than your average ditzy model.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

dirk d said:


> just cut down my white Jin, this girl is almost as fine as tiffany. Man that naked shower pic of her has me picking up my tongue off the floor. perfection! i must have!!
> 
> View attachment 2109495View attachment 2109496View attachment 2109497View attachment 2109498View attachment 2109499View attachment 2109502


thats some sexy resin mate!!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Man, I hit a particularly strong nug this morning and am soaring high. Your latest bud pix, what a welcome sight.
> 
> Ah yes, your crop is in bloom, my crop is in bloom, and we're all looking forward to my outing with the spectacularly beautiful Tiffany. What could be better?


cheeky man jin' ohhh u shouldn't of cruelty at it's best! and my mrs is sitting right next to me as i type this 

i swear all chicks love chicks......she is very very tidy  she make me want to be a bad bad man


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheeky man jin' ohhh u shouldn't of cruelty at it's best! and my mrs is sitting right next to me as i type this
> 
> i swear all chicks love chicks......she is very very tidy  she make me want to be a bad bad man


You think this is cruel? What until you see MY pictures of her.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You think this is cruel? What until you see MY pictures of her.


u know my e-mail


----------



## ^Slanty (Apr 6, 2012)

Thinking about ordering some TGA gear this week. I swear, once you order seeds and get some crazy genetics, you just want MORE! 

From everything I have read and seen, I think I can give Jin a run for his money and then some with the "SUGAR" visuals. 

Took a couple of lights out pics the other night. Here is a better idea of just how dark the purple really is:


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Thinking about ordering some TGA gear this week. I swear, once you order seeds and get some crazy genetics, you just want MORE!
> 
> From everything I have read and seen, I think I can give Jin a run for his money and then some with the "SUGAR" visuals.
> 
> ...


I love running for my money.



flowamasta said:


> u know my e-mail


And you know mine!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;VLzQ-v0C8CA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLzQ-v0C8CA[/video]



































Sorry, I think my hands shook a little on the next one.






Extreme zoom of one of Larry's nug sections.





Down to 370ppm and drinking...

Edit:
Injected 4ml A and 5ml B. Back up to 390ppm.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking yummy Jin! How many days you flower for last time?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Looking yummy Jin! How many days you flower for last time?


Thanks much. 56 days, amigo.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey I'm a photographer, so I have things like backdrop paper lying around. 





I got it in my head to get some isolated shots to really highlight the difference in appearance between the two strains.





Pretty classy, huh?





Bud porn... oh, how filthy!





Note the fine grain of the professional backdrop paper. Nothing but the best for my readers.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 7, 2012)

Professional backdrop paper - I am seriously impressed. And your lighting is spot on. 

Bashfully, I am posting my pics from tonight. My OG buds are finally getting fat. These are under the hps light.

View attachment 2110579

Doing research on trimmers now - any suggestions? I plan on making hash, maybe gumby hash.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Professional backdrop paper - I am seriously impressed. And your lighting is spot on.
> 
> Bashfully, I am posting my pics from tonight. My OG buds are finally getting fat. These are under the hps light.
> 
> ...


Don't be bashful, Gumby. It's okay. I'm glad you shared. It looks quite nice.

What do you mean by 'trimmer?'


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

I just shuffled a few Tahoe branches and got the tiniest bit on me. The smell. I've never smelled anything quite this strong in all my growing. Maybe I should get this tested.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking top notch man...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking top notch man...


Thank you. I'll take that as quite a compliment coming from the OG Mod.

On the topic of OG, here's a look at the nugs I've been 'reduced' to smoking these days as I wait for harvest. You know what? These rock hard little guys are just as deadly as the primo top nugs I just finished smoking, so I'm waiting it out until harvest pretty comfortably and very high. I don't really miss the top nugs all that much. Crazy good weed. And this next harvest looks like it's gonna be even deadlier. At least 10-15% deadlier.






I did it! I'm gonna make it to next harvest without running out! I'm "perpetual!" Lol.

edit:
These little guys were my lower buds. I see no qualitative difference in potency, texture, or taste to the premium upper nugs... just size. Curing for almost four months. Fucking deadly. You ever run into a batch of OG from a shop that's made up of tiny-ass but deadly nugs? This is why.

Fucking shit lasts FOREVER. And you guys know how much I smoke.





Please note that I gave a bunch to friends and smoked at every waking moment since harvesting. Wow. I can keep smoking to my heart's content until the very last nug of my next harvest dries, and I'll still have plenty left. Isn't it great not jonsing for premature clippings? I just toss those shriveled things out like a civilized grower... Now I can wait patiently until my new buds are really dry. Sweet. So this is how the pros live. I could get used to this.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great Jin. So is the Tahoe first, Larry second, then same again? Tahoe way frostier, but I liek the look of Larry too. Can't remember now if it look like the one I grew. Anyway, take it easy.

Peace, DST





lordjin said:


> Hey I'm a photographer, so I have things like backdrop paper lying around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Looks great Jin. So is the Tahoe first, Larry second, then same again? Tahoe way frostier, but I liek the look of Larry too. Can't remember now if it look like the one I grew. Anyway, take it easy.
> 
> Peace, DST


Correct. Alternating just as you described. 

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

love the backdrop pics jin!! why didnt i think of that!!?? the black would help alot with contrast to pick up the colours better!!! ooohh yeah, love it, and yes i'm slightly anxious, bought a new hanging net to dry it all in  theres no way i'm drying these buds whole!! but don't worry i will categorize them, my UVB buds going in a special section, and then all the rest in order of size, ohhh what fun


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> love the backdrop pics jin!! why didnt i think of that!!?? the black would help alot with contrast to pick up the colours better!!! ooohh yeah, love it, and yes i'm slightly anxious, bought a new hanging net to dry it all in  theres no way i'm drying these buds whole!! but don't worry i will categorize them, my UVB buds going in a special section, and then all the rest in order of size, ohhh what fun


I sort my nugs by grade when harvesting, too!

I have so much of this scrap backdrop paper lying around, wish I could just give you a piece.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

Cleaning this baby is something of a process, so when I got to the trouble I can't help but snap it.












Pretty, huh?





Happy smoking!


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Cleaning this baby is something of a process, so when I got to the trouble I can't help but snap it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jin, you ever gonna try out a 6 arm downstem? they're the shit, heres my fam though lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> jin, you ever gonna try out a 6 arm downstem? they're the shit, heres my fam though lol.
> 
> View attachment 2111475


I got the jumbo fitting five arm.





I'm waiting for harvest to get a bong to go with it.

Btw: Lighter holsters? Now I've seen everything.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I got the jumbo fitting five arm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like i like, and i suggest checking out zob, illadelph, and bluedot if your looking for some good companies, also sheldon black(its basically ROOR usa) are great bongs, never break. the ones i have are a local blowers', he goes by diesel. i think its funny when im smoking sour diesel out of the diesel lol. but all the bongs at bongoutlet.ca are pretty nice too. 
and yup, they're called tokeez, i think theyve got em at a good handfull of smoke shops but i dont see them at the cheap places.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i like i like, and i suggest checking out zob, illadelph, and bluedot if your looking for some good companies, also sheldon black(its basically ROOR usa) are great bongs, never break. the ones i have are a local blowers', he goes by diesel. i think its funny when im smoking sour diesel out of the diesel lol. but all the bongs at bongoutlet.ca are pretty nice too.
> and yup, they're called tokeez, i think theyve got em at a good handfull of smoke shops but i dont see them at the cheap places.


I want a Tokeez. My bong should always be packin' heat, just like its owner... kidding kidding...

Edit:
For the record, and in light of recent tragedies in the news, I would like to reiterate that the above comment was just a stupid joke. I, personally, believe that guns are for cowards. 





And I ABSOLUTELY NEVER pack heat of any kind save my clear wrap doob. Besides, a true warrior should need nothing but his bare hands to defend himself. Good thing my body is like a well-oiled weapon itself. Well, maybe not, but it is oiled. Lol!
[video=youtube;OgMdIDwvipM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgMdIDwvipM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I want a Tokeez. My bong should always be packin' heat, just like its owner... kidding kidding...


hahaha good one, i always feel like a dumbass when im like "dude wheres my lighter" and its on my bong


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

*Larry OG vs. Tahoe OG in Dual Monster Plant System (2nd Scrog)* 


Views: 53,798


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;ENNxCV5Zc9Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENNxCV5Zc9Q&amp;feature=related[/video]
Sorry about the smaller pictures. I had to use the in-house image loader while the Photobucket loader is down. I'll fix it later when it comes back up.

Edit: Came back up. Fixed.

















This one's for you, Brandon.





And not to leave Tahoe out completely...





There's still a little visible green on her calyxes. She's not done yet.

Edit:
These are some of the largest trichomes I've grown or seen. You can clearly make out the rivet heads even from a fair distance.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;NAPzTFlVUN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAPzTFlVUN0[/video]
Some of Tahoe's best nugs actually begin a node or so down from the very top. Check it out.


















And this is the top of a scraggly lower branch. Not bad for 'fluff,' huh?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

deeeeeeeeliiiish. yum yum yum


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> deeeeeeeeliiiish. yum yum yum









[video=youtube;liyiT_DGREA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liyiT_DGREA[/video]


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

plumping up in there real nicely jin and the frost ........ fuckin eh man thats gonna be some nice smoke , make sure ya keep the trim make some nice hash or oil


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> plumping up in there real nicely jin and the frost ........ fuckin eh man thats gonna be some nice smoke , make sure ya keep the trim make some nice hash or oil


Peace, friend. I've only shaken kief in my cedar box. If someone will post a good tutorial...


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

ask and you shall recieve kind sir  , [video=youtube;IKlxmiJdl8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKlxmiJdl8s&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Deasy%2Bhoey%2Boil%2 Bmethod%26oq%[/video]


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

i made my own extractor out of pvc piping from home depot for like 10 bucks , and if you do do this make sure to use colibri or vector butane or highly refined stuff also bubble hash is fun but ya gotta pick up the bags for that.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i made my own extractor out of pvc piping from home depot for like 10 bucks , and if you do do this make sure to use colibri or vector butane or highly refined stuff also bubble hash is fun but ya gotta pick up the bags for that.


What can I do with the pure extracted crystals? I get a shit ton of kief just from shaking leaves in my cedar box. Do you think I'd do better to cook my leaves or whatever the process involves? I don't want to stir ice bags all day. 

I'm giving this more thought because apart from the actual leaves themselves, I even have trichs coming out of my stems and leaf stems everywhere. The resin content rating on this Tahoe plant is off the charts.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

dont want to stir all day you say ? take a look at this bad boy!http://www.bubblebag.com/bubblenow.php not that bad at 225$ for the small one , my buddy owned one and loved it said it paid for itself 5 times over the first run


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> ask and you shall recieve kind sir  , [video=youtube;IKlxmiJdl8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKlxmiJdl8s&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Deasy%2Bhoey%2Boil%2 Bmethod%26oq%[/video]


i don't entirely agree with the butane, even the triple refined, it still contains some nasty stuff, hexane (naptha) or shellite is a much cleaner choice, also with the butane u must continue to purge the remaining chemicals, which is almost impossible with butane. nasty stuff, i have a tutorial in my signature doing it with pure buds in shellite, which is the same as Hexane, most paint place have it..., but it works exactly the same way with kief, stems, shade leaves, and whatever.....

i'm going the Bubble bags next jin, its worth the effort if you value your erbs as much as me. which, i know you do, chemicals are great for fast strong extractions, but bubble bags, will get the purest and highest quality resin u can imagine!!! i'm waiting on my bubble bags, mine got lost in the post somewhere, have more coming soon damn it...




lordjin said:


> What can I do with the pure extracted crystals? I get a shit ton of kief just from shaking leaves in my cedar box. Do you think I'd do better to cook my leaves or whatever the process involves? I don't want to stir ice bags all day. I'm giving this more thought because I have trichs coming out of my stems and leaf stems everywhere.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 7, 2012)

Is that not BHO Flo?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i made my own extractor out of pvc piping from home depot for like 10 bucks , and if you do do this make sure to use colibri or vector butane or highly refined stuff also bubble hash is fun but ya gotta pick up the bags for that.


BRO!!! You know the butane leaches deadly chemicals from the PVC & under no circumstances should it be used for making BHO right?????????


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 7, 2012)

The vid below is a much, MUCH better DIY on making BHO. They dont even use Vector in the other one or have any hot water - wtf? 

[video=youtube;vdhKzQZBuUw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdhKzQZBuUw[/video]


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

although i would like to see a source for that as well as any source that says butane is bad for you ( the shit is in pam and many other household products and is not rated as a toxic material unlike sheelite ) i made a typo i dont use pvc i use abs plumbing tubing totally safe no chances of leaching anything


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

and ya i agree better vid i just nabbed one quick good work my man


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, I don't normally *do* poetry, okay?


----------



## curly604 (Apr 7, 2012)

i use that stuff too! not the premix stuff though , does the premix smell like sour milk as well? ughhhh hate having to smell that shit.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i don't entirely agree with the butane, even the triple refined, it still contains some nasty stuff, hexane (naptha) or shellite is a much cleaner choice, also with the butane u must continue to purge the remaining chemicals, which is almost impossible with butane. nasty stuff, i have a tutorial in my signature doing it with pure buds in shellite, which is the same as Hexane, most paint place have it..., but it works exactly the same way with kief, stems, shade leaves, and whatever.....
> 
> i'm going the Bubble bags next jin, its worth the effort if you value your erbs as much as me. which, i know you do, chemicals are great for fast strong extractions, but bubble bags, will get the purest and highest quality resin u can imagine!!! i'm waiting on my bubble bags, mine got lost in the post somewhere, have more coming soon damn it...


That! That! I want to make the American equivalent of that. Where do I procure that chemical?

Edit:
Scratch that! I want to keep my eyebrows! I think I'll just watch you do the bubble bag thing.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;0IMEyolnh2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IMEyolnh2o[/video]
Hey, y'know what? I'm starting to feel pretty good about this one.












And Ladies and Germinators, will you look at this? This is the first time I'm photographing this one as it was hiding just to the right of Tahoe's main head.





Y'know what? I'm gonna go back in there and pick off those cat hairs. Sorry about that.

Edit: Picked 'em off. Got a little shiny stuff on my fingernail. Smells like pure lemon kerosene. This is gonna get me really high.

Edit 2: These look radically different from the last Tahoe in case you haven't noticed already. This is NOT going to be the same weed, and I'm pretty curious to see what the differences will be. I don't mind saying myself that this here looks fucking out of this world. The look of it reminds me of some incredible shit coming out of Kona in the early 90's... but frostier of course. Come on, Hawaii, gimme your best shot.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

I swear the trichs seem to get thicker in a matter of hours...

I don't know about you, but I see purple.






Hard to tell under all that white, but the calyxes are turning purple at the tips.






Looks like my best yet.





Edit:
Oh my Lord! I almost forgot to mention. These not only look nothing like the previous Tahoe, they look a lot like the Ghost I grew.


----------



## atlantaboy (Apr 8, 2012)

your ladies look ridiculous bro! props


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

atlantaboy said:


> your ladies look ridiculous bro! props


Gracias, amigo.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

got some sweet macros for you jin  camera spread her legs tonight


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That! That! I want to make the American equivalent of that. Where do I procure that chemical?
> 
> Edit:
> Scratch that! I want to keep my eyebrows! I think I'll just watch you do the bubble bag thing.


I have done this method 100's of times, and not once have i ever had it light on fire!!! 

it's actually quite difficult to light as the fumes dicipate very quickly, i have tried and tested, and curly, the shellite leaves no residue at all, much safer than butane, the proof is in the taste and smell, butane oil will never come close to shellite, as to why i dont use it. i have thoroughly researched, and tested each


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I have done this method 100's of times, and not once have i ever had it light on fire!!!
> 
> it's actually quite difficult to light as the fumes dicipate very quickly, i have tried and tested, and curly, the shellite leaves no residue at all, much safer than butane, the proof is in the taste and smell, butane oil will never come close to shellite, as to why i dont use it. i have thoroughly researched, and tested each


I'm actually thinking of trying it based on your tutorial. I wish I had your camera.

Hey, aren't trichs kinda' gross looking in a way? I mean they're milky little resin blobs oozing out of the plant pores. Isn't that kind of freaky? And how and why do they always form those bulbous tips? I think I've been staring too long.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

Animated gif of THC's molecular structure:





Bet those two pink balls are the ones that get you high.

I don't know what this is, but it has an emergency stop button, so you know it's something serious.





"Hey, Captain. Seriously, dude, I'm giving it all she's got. The engines really can't take much more of this, man."

Various surfaces of the cannabis plant as seen through an electron microscope:

















Almost expect to see the Mars Rover chugging by.

And more vital data:











What does it all mean? Fuck if I know. All I know is that it feels goooooood... Stupefyingly so. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm actually thinking of trying it based on your tutorial. I wish I had your camera.
> 
> Hey, aren't trichs kinda' gross looking in a way? I mean they're milky little resin blobs oozing out of the plant pores. Isn't that kind of freaky? And how and why do they always form those bulbous tips? I think I've been staring too long.


I think trichs look like little magic mushrooms  love them to bits! yeah they do look freaky for sure!! i have noticed that there are 2 types of trichs that i have seen, the glandular (with the ball on top) and the spike (imature) i have noticed through looking through a scope that the early trichs start of like a little clear spike, and we cant see the resin covering the leaves and calyxs completely cause it just looks shiny like liquid, as time goes on that becomes more and more shiny, and the trichs begin to form that ball.... i imagine it just oozes out of the plant like nectar and eventually ends up swelling that little ball, until it starts to get more ripe and fall over, and turn amber. such a touchy time when to snip, and it it luck of the draw i think the kind of effect you can get, i'm getting soo ancy!!
it makes me think because the small nugs that i have chopped and have nearly dried, have started to amber as the have sat there, not completely but a caramel colour, u can see on my thread, and after reading all that, i like the sound of pyscotropic trichs!! and a lesser brown meaning higher thc..... saying this, my early outdoor nugs, have kept their original milky trichs, with some staying cloudy, and few being clear or amber

sorry for all that dribble, i'm getting excited that's all!



lordjin said:


> Animated gif of THC's molecular structure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats some half decent info there jin' more up to date from what i've read!! good stuff for sure!!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I think trichs look like little magic mushrooms  love them to bits! yeah they do look freaky for sure!! i have noticed that there are 2 types of trichs that i have seen, the glandular (with the ball on top) and the spike (imature) i have noticed through looking through a scope that the early trichs start of like a little clear spike, and we cant see the resin covering the leaves and calyxs completely cause it just looks shiny like liquid, as time goes on that becomes more and more shiny, and the trichs begin to form that ball.... i imagine it just oozes out of the plant like nectar and eventually ends up swelling that little ball, until it starts to get more ripe and fall over, and turn amber. such a touchy time when to snip, and it it luck of the draw i think the kind of effect you can get, i'm getting soo ancy!!
> it makes me think because the small nugs that i have chopped and have nearly dried, have started to amber as the have sat there, not completely but a caramel colour, u can see on my thread, and after reading all that, i like the sound of pyscotropic trichs!! and a lesser brown meaning higher thc..... saying this, my early outdoor nugs, have kept their original milky trichs, with some staying cloudy, and few being clear or amber
> 
> sorry for all that dribble, i'm getting excited that's all!
> ...


I was hoping someone would like it!

It's just that ooze, that weird alien ooze. Creeps me out just a little. Which is not to say that I don't have a passionate love for its beauty.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

couple of new dry indoor nugs jin  well, 1 more day drying, early stuff, milky or what, closest i could get to your liking my lord


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;W9hYA_8-fFg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9hYA_8-fFg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

*lol!! fukin krackup, this is good shit too!! what a little twerp

[video=youtube;I1KBNBh5DOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1KBNBh5DOQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]*


----------



## Bucket head (Apr 8, 2012)

right on!


----------



## dirk d (Apr 8, 2012)

curly604 said:


> i made my own extractor out of pvc piping from home depot for like 10 bucks , and if you do do this make sure to use colibri or vector butane or highly refined stuff also bubble hash is fun but ya gotta pick up the bags for that.


pvc will react with the butane. DO NOT USE PVC for BHO!!!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> couple of new dry indoor nugs jin  well, 1 more day drying, early stuff, milky or what, closest i could get to your liking my lord


Hey, dude. That looks like great weed. Props.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *lol!! fukin krackup, this is good shit too!! what a little twerp
> 
> [video=youtube;I1KBNBh5DOQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1KBNBh5DOQ&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]*


"ow, that didn't feel good."

LOL!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

On this fine day, when we don our Sunday best and color those eggs for God-knows-what-reason, let us not forget the horrors that others are faced with around the world.





I wonder how many children will be eating this for Easter brunch?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

Have a look at this tiny spider. Hey, hey don't worry, the roach was dead when I found him... You think I'm weird or something?





This is about as close as my old-ass camera can get. Not bad for being almost twenty years old. "Why I have cameras older than you, Sonny."

Edit:
This is a pretty small spider. I like the idea that he was just trying to get by a bolt in the ground, never to be noticed by a single human soul... until I changed all that.

I can just hear him thinking, "What the fuck? That motherfucker noticed me? And what's that? He's getting a camera? And what did he just do to that dead roach?"


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Jin, happy Easter! Lovin the shout out lol! and that ode to PM had me laughing so hard hahah! Digging the charts too, I didn't even know about all those other CBG and other canna's. What is that burnt looking shit you're referring to? I just had some bomb ass rosemary turkey sandwiches at the lake on our boat


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, my electricity bill is high... but so is my resin content... and so am I.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Hey Jin, happy Easter! Lovin the shout out lol! and that ode to PM had me laughing so hard hahah! Digging the charts too, I didn't even know about all those other CBG and other canna's. What is that burnt looking shit you're referring to? I just had some bomb ass rosemary turkey sandwiches at the lake on our boat


"Bomb ass turkey sandwiches at the lake on our boat?" Sounds dreamy.

It's a dead roach I happened upon on my way for coffee. I hate roaches, so I sterilized his corpse with a small blowtorch.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;s9MszVE7aR4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9MszVE7aR4&amp;ob=av2e[/video]
























It's getting heavier by the day... by the hour... by the moment...























Thanks for watching. See you at harvest.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It's getting heavier by the day... by the hour... by the moment...
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching. See you at harvest.


sweet pics jin!! so whats the coundown??  looks like sticky craziness!!! u legend


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> sweet pics jin!! so whats the coundown??  looks like sticky craziness!!! u legend


Much obliged, Cap'n. I think day 56.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Much obliged, Cap'n. I think day 56.


i would agree , i myself 54-55, thinking thurs


----------



## lordjin (Apr 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i would agree , i myself 54-55, thinking thurs


Saturday for me. 56 days right on schedule.

edit:
I just took another look. On second thought, I might have to take Friday off and cut at day 55.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

I am back from a weekend of de-construction and reconstruction. Building a cabinet is hard! Where do I put all of my electrical stuff! Pictures coming soon!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sup jin looking good m8!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I am back from a weekend of de-construction and reconstruction. Building a cabinet is hard! Where do I put all of my electrical stuff! Pictures coming soon!


I was just beginning to wonder what you were up to.



hellraizer30 said:


> Sup jin looking good m8!


Thanks, Hell.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, I'm dipping deeeep into my archives now.





























Whose journal is the only one that loves you back?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, my lens and I get pretty naughty sometimes...  I think someone did once mention that my journal was giving him a boner. Lol.

Edit:
Remember... I absolutely DO NOT have sex with my models. Especially with the ones that smoke weed... and certainly never during "shoot breaks."


----------



## huckelberrymadness (Apr 9, 2012)

they look like good plants man


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

huckelberrymadness said:


> they look like good plants man


Thanks for noticing.


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 9, 2012)

hey jin i still read along just never really say to much haha


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 9, 2012)

and ill say this they are looking amazing the plants and girls


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, my lens and I get pretty naughty sometimes...  I think someone did once mention that my journal was giving him a boner. Lol.
> 
> Edit:
> Remember... I absolutely DO NOT have sex with my models. Especially with the ones that smoke weed... and certainly never during "shoot breaks."


lj, this is my favorite pic hahaha. and why not have sex with you models, do your job and have fun. kill two birds with one stone


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> hey jin i still read along just never really say to much haha





slayer6669 said:


> and ill say this they are looking amazing the plants and girls


Ah, a man of few words? That's just fine. I realize that there are probably lots of silent observers. It's nice to hear you chime in from time to time, though. Let's me know you're still alive. Lol.



crazyhazey said:


> lj, this is my favorite pic hahaha. and why not have sex with you models, do your job and have fun. kill two birds with one stone


My friends and I were trying to come up with a band name once. I suggested "Sex with Models," but it was shot down. Lol.

It can be a pretty shitty world sometimes. Hell, why not love, laugh, and live?


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ya I can't silently creep anymore because there's NO FUCKING LIKE BUTTON

You have NEVER had sex with one of your models? Damn dude I don't know if I could do your job, that would make it kind of hard...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Ya I can't silently creep anymore because there's NO FUCKING LIKE BUTTON
> 
> You have NEVER had sex with one of your models? Damn dude I don't know if I could do your job, that would make it kind of hard...


Let's look at it this way. Not all the girls I've shot are professional models. I've shot women I know on a more personal level... and they become "models" for only a short time and just for me.


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Ah, a man of few words? That's just fine. I realize that there are probably lots of silent observers. It's nice to hear you chime in from time to time, though. Let's me know you're still alive. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





yes i am for sure a man of few words, just remember ill be watching lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> yes i am for sure a man of few words, just remember ill be watching lol


Oh, you cad!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;7cgAJWLyBQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cgAJWLyBQk[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Ah, a man of few words? That's just fine. I realize that there are probably lots of silent observers. It's nice to hear you chime in from time to time, though. Let's me know you're still alive. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i also creep on this thread time to time, just checkin on the tahoe, just when im too high to type. 
that is also a great band name its a shame it never went through, how about Mustache Cash Stash, thats what i named my first bagseed hahaha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

I am trying to post an update but Photobucket is not cooperating!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I am trying to post an update but Photobucket is not cooperating!


I had a little trouble recently, too.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;7cgAJWLyBQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cgAJWLyBQk[/video]


i just laughed my ass off hahahaha


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

MO'S UPDATE - DAY 59
African in the Cupboard

Hey LJ - I love the blog title page! And your babies are so delicious looking. I am so stoked that you are going to have buds until this crop is ready - well done!

I spent all weekend emptying a cupboard (filled six totes), deconstructing a cupboard, sanatizing a cupboard, lining a cupboard with white/black plastic sheeting, mounting power strips, and hanging the lights (still need to perfect this setup). Next I will add some shelves and hanging attachments for the CFLs. Most importantly I need to build a screen. I have the green metal screen stuff. I just need to get some 1.5" PVC to build the frame.

Cupboard before:







Cupboard after:







Day 59 top:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

the titles a bit racist but nice growin mo haha
what LEDs are you using?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

This is one of the best pictures of an OG Kush bud on the internet. Only problem? It gets around.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

MO'S UPDATE - DAY 60

And here are a couple of pictures from today.

Day 60 top:







Tip with color correction for LED:







Cheers,
Mo

Edit: 2 6500K 110W CFLs and a Kessil H350 Magenta LED


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> MO'S UPDATE - DAY 59
> African in the Cupboard
> 
> Hey LJ - I love the blog title page! And your babies are so delicious looking. I am so stoked that you are going to have buds until this crop is ready - well done!
> ...


Wow, all that work. Just looking at that made me tired. Lol! Great job. Keep it up!



crazyhazey said:


> the titles a bit racist but nice growin mo haha
> what LEDs are you using?


Lol! I think it was a take on "An Indian in the Cupboard?" Wait! That's racist, too! Lol!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> MO'S UPDATE - DAY 60
> 
> And here are a couple of pictures from today.
> 
> ...


Oh, she's gettin' big!


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> MO'S UPDATE - DAY 60
> 
> And here are a couple of pictures from today.
> 
> ...


lookin real sativa, those leaves are gonna look like palm tree leaves, might be good for bush grows in the palmettos by the beach down here 

​


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

and lj, ill be your first customer lol
that tahoes look sweeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey CH - What do you think about Sativa Cigars! I can use those giant leaves as wrappers


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey CH - What do you think about Sativa Cigars! I can use those giant leaves as wrappers


i was talking about the same thing on my thread just an hour ago hahaha
havent ever tried em yet but ive heard its pretty good. have you tried it?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 9, 2012)

Not yet. When I lived in NC I would drive by tobacco farms all the time and I never thought to go grab a few leaves, cure them, shred them, and smoke them!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 9, 2012)

So with everyone about ready to harvest, what is everyone doing with their hash leaves? 

I need to pick up some good scissors for doing my trimming; going to save the trimmings for hash. Was originally going to make bubble hash with the bubble bags, but I saw a video on "gumby hash" and might do that instead - looks pretty easy.

[video]http://www.pottube.com/view/1373/the-amazing-gumby-hash,-hashish,bubblehash,-method/[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> MO'S UPDATE - DAY 59
> African in the Cupboard
> 
> Hey LJ - I love the blog title page! And your babies are so delicious looking. I am so stoked that you are going to have buds until this crop is ready - well done!
> ...


LOL! African in the cupboard hehe nice tittle there Mo' u fukin crack me up!

I was thinking u got some MASSIVE fans leaves!!!, Ok i think you need to take advantage of them, those 2 lights, is there a way you can direct them over atleast both sides of the plant so those fans can soak up that light and do their magic, at this stage i thing you could even go lower with those lights easily, but direct the light towards those leaves more, i wouldn't worry about focussing the light up top, the leaves are what make the sugars needed for fast growth  if you have those 2 lights on a slight angle, one on either side towards the plant you would make them atleast 50% more effective in my opinion, the plant will more easily soak up the light, if you are worried, turn the fan up, and make sure those leaves are getting a gentle breeze. i believe this will increase your vigor immensely.... keep up the good work Mo'


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> So with everyone about ready to harvest, what is everyone doing with their hash leaves?
> 
> I need to pick up some good scissors for doing my trimming; going to save the trimmings for hash. Was originally going to make bubble hash with the bubble bags, but I saw a video on "gumby hash" and might do that instead - looks pretty easy.
> 
> [video]http://www.pottube.com/view/1373/the-amazing-gumby-hash,-hashish,bubblehash,-method/[/video]


i checked out that vid, nice hash at the end , but what a damn long laborious job! i say bubble bags would get just as good results if done correctly, still waiting grrrrrrrrrr, got 700 grams of trim in the freezer grrrrrrrr


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> So with everyone about ready to harvest, what is everyone doing with their hash leaves?
> 
> I need to pick up some good scissors for doing my trimming; going to save the trimmings for hash. Was originally going to make bubble hash with the bubble bags, but I saw a video on "gumby hash" and might do that instead - looks pretty easy.
> 
> [video]http://www.pottube.com/view/1373/the-amazing-gumby-hash,-hashish,bubblehash,-method/[/video]


Damn, I just watched that whole thing. Very cool.



flowamasta said:


> i checked out that vid, nice hash at the end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems to be 'bubble bags without the bubble bags.' Though a bit more labor-intensive, I think it's a cool work-around to not having the bags. But yeah, if you got the bags...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Damn, I just watched that whole thing. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to be 'bubble bags without the bubble bags.' Though a bit more labor-intensive, I think it's a cool work-around to not having the bags. But yeah, if you got the bags...


yeah i dunno man, alot of heavy contaminants in that gumby style, as to why it's black. pure resin is very little colour, and is too sticky too touch, but if you are after yield, for sure that would get alot more, bit i'm after that golden/honey resin


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah i dunno man, alot of heavy contaminants in that gumby style, as to why it's black. pure resin is very little colour, and is too sticky too touch, but if you are after yield, for sure that would get alot more, bit i'm after that golden/honey resin


I see. Damn, so many dimensions to the world of bubble-hashing... it's yet another thing about weed to master.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I see. Damn, so many dimensions to the world of bubble-hashing... it's yet another thing about weed to master.


sorry man ! i'm a fuss ass, if i'm making concentrates, i concentrate it as much as i can  that is the idea yeah? more potent means the less i have to smoke, and the less i have to clean my bowl and billie

i throw out my shade leaves, cause the resin to leaf ratio is minimal takes up too much space for too little low quality resin, bud all the way or sugar trim for sure


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I see. Damn, so many dimensions to the world of bubble-hashing... it's yet another thing about weed to master.


Agreed. There are so many aspects you have to learn. The info out there is great, but there are so many ways to do everything! I've had to make a lot of decisions based on word of mouth since I don't have the experience yet. Feels like walking a tight line, trying not to fuck up! 

The bubble bags do look pretty simple. But, we do have a drill, and we do have that particular cement mixing bit... and the bucket... probably some bowls, too. Didn't you just love the music? lol I was wondering about how much vegetal matter ends up in the hash though; kinda thinking screening it would be better. Still on the fence.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

see the quality  oops wrong one this is right now

[video=youtube;8lWwdsFZoZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lWwdsFZoZ8&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 9, 2012)

I was looking through the trimming accessories at hydrosource - there are a LOT of options, from scissors to salad spinners all the way up to the "Trim Reaper". Is trimming really that time-consuming?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I was looking through the trimming accessories at hydrosource - there are a LOT of options, from scissors to salad spinners all the way up to the "Trim Reaper". Is trimming really that time-consuming?


yes! and it should be!!! please don't roll precious buds around on a trimmer!! the trichomes will degrade faster if the buds are squashed or handled rough in any manner


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I was looking through the trimming accessories at hydrosource - there are a LOT of options, from scissors to salad spinners all the way up to the "Trim Reaper". Is trimming really that time-consuming?


Yes! As it should be! (sorry FM).



flowamasta said:


> yes! and it should be!!! please don't roll precious buds around on a trimmer!! the trichomes will degrade faster if the buds are squashed or handled rough in any manner


What he said! And to that grand response, I'll respond with just a quick crystal-encrusted Flower - Day 51 Update.

Hey, guys. I think I need to harvest soon. What do y'all think?





Day 51 last time:





























Who wants to try some of this?


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 9, 2012)

Dude holy fuck would I want to try some of that! why would you ask that 

looking good btw  they both look so amazing but in their own different way. I think the tahoe looks more appetizing for me, but I have a feeling that Larry is a nice energizing high!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 9, 2012)

Jin, that shit looks amazing.

I wasn't going to buy a Trim Reaper - lol - they're like $1500! I just can't see me throwing my buds in there, either. I plan on harvesting, drying, trimming, then curing the buds and using the trimmings to make hash - bubble, gumby or ?. I do have trichs even on some of my stems, so I want ALL those trichs. Greedy wench, I know. :^) Still need to find out if I can use the stalks and get hemp from them to spin - anyone?

Pics from day 56:


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes! As it should be! (sorry FM).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes please  and as for harvesting, with nugs like that i would of harvested 2 minutes ago lol, i'm anxious as it is, let alone waiting for you to harvest aswell ;p grrrrrrr


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking good! I would say you got the green light to chop anytime now!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 9, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Jin, that shit looks amazing.
> 
> I wasn't going to buy a Trim Reaper - lol - they're like $1500! I just can't see me throwing my buds in there, either. I plan on harvesting, drying, trimming, then curing the buds and using the trimmings to make hash - bubble, gumby or ?. I do have trichs even on some of my stems, so I want ALL those trichs. Greedy wench, I know. :^) Still need to find out if I can use the stalks and get hemp from them to spin - anyone?
> 
> ...


You have that "crown of calyx" shape happening just like me! Way to go!

And though Trim Reaper is an awesome name, it's a horrendous thing in my book... and for that price? I could build an entire grow system!



flowamasta said:


> yes please  and as for harvesting, with nugs like that i would of harvested 2 minutes ago lol, i'm anxious as it is, let alone waiting for you to harvest aswell ;p grrrrrrr


Yes. I'm ready. No, I'm never ready.



brandon727272 said:


> Dude holy fuck would I want to try some of that! why would you ask that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much love, Brand-O. I think the highs are gonna be as different as they look.



hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good! I would say you got the green light to chop anytime now!


You heard it, everyone! Hell says I can harvest! I'm gonna do it asap!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 9, 2012)

What you think you will yield of those two girls?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> What you think you will yield of those two girls?


I don't know, but anything over a paltry 10.6 ounces (what I got last time) is just gravy.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

I don't know, I can still see a little green on those calyxes. 





Pst...hey, I'm planning to play hooky day after tomorrow to harvest. I'm just gonna give it a quick one day Final Phase flush and lights out.





Or should I wait until Saturday and let Tahoe become snowballs on sticks?





Saturday would be only day 56. I get the feeling that this weed is going to show an old stoner something new.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't know, I can still see a little green on those calyxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you should wait. They are so plump right now, I bet they get even fatter this week.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I think you should wait. They are so plump right now, I bet they get even fatter this week.


I'll wait then. Just cuz you said so.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You have that "crown of calyx" shape happening just like me! Way to go!
> 
> And though Trim Reaper is an awesome name, it's a horrendous thing in my book... and for that price? I could build an entire grow system!
> 
> ...


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll wait then. Just cuz you said so.


LOL - yeah, listen to the newbie. :^)


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 10, 2012)

Having issues loading pics - grrr. This is tonight's master bubba trich shot:


Can you smell the fruit?


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Jin, How have you been? Been lurking but haven't posted in while, missing the damn like button. Anyway just thought I say "Hi!" and I am looking forward to the chop chop  Peace!


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 10, 2012)

i agree with him, wait till the nitrogen drains out of those leaves and the trichs will literally be caked on there, should take another week or maybe even less. if you set the temps low itll probably do them some good too, 65 degrees will cause some resin production or cause purple spots in the bud. and 2 days of dark will stress her to produce and work to survive. and idk if those flush products are really any good, some have h202 in them and mostly water if im not mistaken. i havent looked up the one you used but most of the flushing agents are usually the same ripoff, like 30 bucks for water. id just use regular water, if your not getting burns you can use a small amount of nutes and you shouldn't have salt build up problems.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The crown shots are from my master bubbas; I WISH my OGs looked like that (yours). My 3rd pic is an OG bud; they are plumping up now that they're on plain ph'd water. Being a newbie, I have been checking my trichs on these girls religiously.  Partly cloudy, but no amber trichs yet. I have read that master bubbas are good at 8 week, but if you can wait 10 weeks, they will fatten up like crazy in week 9 and 10. So I'm shooting for 63 days on both the bubbas and the OGs. May wait longer if I don't have the amber yet. Everyone always says "Don't cut too early!"
> 
> Your buds look fabulous, but won't they just keep getting bigger if you wait?


A little. Not much at this point. The trichs will just keep growing a bit I think.

"Partly cloudy?" Partly cloudy with a 100% chance of happiness.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> LOL - yeah, listen to the newbie. :^)


Sure, why not?



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Having issues loading pics - grrr. This is tonight's master bubba trich shot:
> 
> View attachment 2115329
> Can you smell the fruit?


Not bad, noob. Not bad at all. In fact damned good! Don't they go nicely together? Try hitting the flash with your macro. It lights up the white of the trichs.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Hey Jin, How have you been? Been lurking but haven't posted in while, missing the damn like button. Anyway just thought I say "Hi!" and I am looking forward to the chop chop  Peace!


Hi there! Nice to have you back.



crazyhazey said:


> i agree with him, wait till the nitrogen drains out of those leaves and the trichs will literally be caked on there, should take another week or maybe even less. if you set the temps low itll probably do them some good too, 65 degrees will cause some resin production or cause purple spots in the bud. and 2 days of dark will stress her to produce and work to survive. and idk if those flush products are really any good, some have h202 in them and mostly water if im not mistaken. i havent looked up the one you used but most of the flushing agents are usually the same ripoff, like 30 bucks for water. id just use regular water, if your not getting burns you can use a small amount of nutes and you shouldn't have salt build up problems.


Acknowledged, Captain. I'll keep the temps low and a prolonged dark period for sure. They're running on next to no nute and have been for the past week or so... so, we're gettin' there.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 10, 2012)

From the looks of those bud shots you would think you were growing out "the white" 
Awesome job jin


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Acknowledged, Captain. I'll keep the temps low and a prolonged dark period for sure. They're running on next to no nute and have been for the past week or so... so, we're gettin' there.


nice, cant wait to see them ress up. the color changes will blow your mind, youll wake up one morning with a whole bunch of plants youve never seen! and some people prefer purp, most think its always strain dependent but all strains will turn a color from resin, and they'll swell with resin to prepare for lower temperatures so the water weight wont freeze, they do the same thing when spidermites attack so its harder for the mites to get to the center of the buds. its like a defense mechanism they put out, they will do anything to survive. another cool defense mechanism cannabis has is that it will hermie if flowered too long, this way their species continues. mj has a lot of tricks that are pretty sweet, i feel like nobody ever mentions how resilient of a plant mj is, everyones too busy loving them to death with a whole bunch of overpriced nutes.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> nice, cant wait to see them ress up. the color changes will blow your mind, youll wake up one morning with a whole bunch of plants youve never seen! and some people prefer purp, most think its always strain dependent but all strains will turn a color from resin, and they'll swell with resin to prepare for lower temperatures so the water weight wont freeze, they do the same thing when spidermites attack so its harder for the mites to get to the center of the buds. its like a defense mechanism they put out, they will do anything to survive. another cool defense mechanism cannabis has is that it will hermie if flowered too long, this way their species continues. mj has a lot of tricks that are pretty sweet, i feel like nobody ever mentions how resilient of a plant mj is, everyones too busy loving them to death with a whole bunch of overpriced nutes.


Kickin' down the knowledge! 



KushXOJ said:


> From the looks of those bud shots you would think you were growing out "the white"
> Awesome job jin


Thank you! Tahoe is crazy frosty. One more week!


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 10, 2012)

Might have to see if I can get my hands on a tahoe cut 
Check out my Larry , she's coming along nicely for a cfl grow if i say so myself

Flowering for 9 days, 
Day 51 seems so far away lol







Some sour diesel for ya 







Just love how the leaves catch the flash


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Might have to see if I can get my hands on a tahoe cut
> Check out my Larry , she's coming along nicely for a cfl grow if i say so myself
> 
> Flowering for 9 days,
> ...


That is very lovely. CFL's, huh? I never would have guessed.

BTW: Your Larry looks like the illegitimate child of my current Tahoe and Larry plants. Has characteristics of both my plants without quite looking like either. That might be a special pheno.

Edit:
You're a handy trainer/top multiplier. I'm seriously amazed that those were grown with CFL's. You're kidding, right? Just to impress us? What is that you're hiding behind your back? Is that a 600 watt hid in your pocket?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't know, I can still see a little green on those calyxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chop those girls!......those trichs will amber up in no time, even after you chop, they have gone milk white overnight almost!!
no way i could wait to saturday for that!!! you'll know what to do jin' u lucky greener


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That is very lovely. CFL's, huh? I never would have guessed.
> 
> BTW: Your Larry looks like the illegitimate child of my current Tahoe and Larry plants. Has characteristics of both my plants without quite looking like either. That might be a special pheno.
> 
> ...


Hmmm maybe ill keep her going then
Good thing I took 2 clones before flipping the switch.

Yea I had to train them or else they'll out grow my space lol
Especially the sour d , she stretches like crazy once she starts flowering

Training also helps keep a even light distribution on the canopy.

No I'm not kidding you I'm using all cfls and a t-12 fixture I had laying around for side lighting.

Maybe after this grow i be able to upgrade to a 600w hid 
*sigh* 
Just maybe


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> chop those girls!......those trichs will amber up in no time, even after you chop, they have gone milk white overnight almost!!
> no way i could wait to saturday for that!!! you'll know what to do jin' u lucky greener


I'm chopping soon... so soon that i can already feel the sticky on me.




KushXOJ said:


> Hmmm maybe ill keep her going then
> Good thing I took 2 clones before flipping the switch.
> 
> Yea I had to train them or else they'll out grow my space lol
> ...


That's right. Only a person who already knows stretching trains their tops like that.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, in case you guys aren't getting enough nature programming in your life...

My co-worker just told of this huge fucking wasp he found in his bathroom last night. He said he walked into what sounded like a leaf-blower in his bathtub to discover this:





It was injured somehow and couldn't take full flight (lucky for my co-worker)...just buzzing and crawling around the tub. He said he swore he could feel a downdraft from his wings when he buzzed. Scary shit. Just to give you an idea of its size, here's a dead mounted specimen in an adult male's hand:





It ranges all across the world and preys specifically on tarantulas for the specific purpose of reproduction.





Hey, you're a fucking tarantula, right? You're a huge, hairy spider... the biggest spider in the world. What could there possibly be for you to be afraid of, right? It's a crazy world.





And there's plenty to be afraid of.





Y'know what kind of stories tarantulas tell their kids when they've been naughty?





Here's a video of the beast doing her thing to you-know-who.
[video=youtube;Oi56-pZSrWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi56-pZSrWo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Check out these sadistic fucks. They put a hawk in with four tarantulas in a large jar. This wasp is a fucking tarantula hitman.
[video=youtube;j9rZD293V-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9rZD293V-c[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;lzhAVA81ISU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lzhAVA81ISU[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Hillary Clinton Thanks 'Texts From Hillary' Guys For The 'LOLZ'  
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/10/texts-from-hillary-clinton_n_1415551.html

These are my three favorites:


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh, so is this the new one?





Look at this! Buyer beware!






Meaning if anything should go wrong, YOU get in trouble...NOT US. Remember, our seeds are only for people UNABLE to grow. And they are for souvenir purposes only. As in, "Wouldn't you like to have a look at my cannabis seed collection?" Lol! Oh, and if you never receive your package, what are you gonna do? "Help, police! My illegal mail order never came!"

Edit: And readers in the good ol' US of A, note how the disclaimer refers to "national laws." That means federal law... which still says it's illegal in the US.

Now who's feeling like an adventurous souvenir collector?






I say forget all that shady nonsense and deal with local trusted sources only.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

u know what time it is jin' it's harvest time  3 hr countdown


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Flow - why is the moon upside-down?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> u know what time it is jin' it's harvest time  3 hr countdown


That's it! That's the harvest moon!

Fantastic detail on that shot.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - why is the moon upside-down?


that's cause i'm on the other side of the world Mo 

thanx Jin  a little playing on the iso, and aperture, but thats a basic shot from this camera, not bad huh!? maximum zoom without digital, i could probably get cleare on a full moon and a tripod, that was freehand so lucky shot i guess, 1 out of 3 anyway


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that's cause i'm on the other side of the world Mo


Also, the water swirls counterclockwise down his drain.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Also, the water swirls counterclockwise down his drain.


lol correct  even if you try to force it the other way, the 2 forces against one another will collide  trippy shit, just got my new snips, and some iso for dipping the scissors, i think i'm gonna need it!, i'm gonna have alot of scissor hash this time round, this greasy bitch is oozing


----------



## Mohican (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Flow - I use WD-40 on the snips and tools to keep them cleen and sticky-free. WD-40 contains butane so it cleans and lubricates in one quick step 

I am so amazed at the beautiful shots you are getting with that camera. I think I need to get one! Just asked my wife and she said OK! Sweet!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flow - I use WD-40 on the snips and tools to keep them cleen and sticky-free. WD-40 contains butane so it cleans and lubricates in one quick step
> 
> I am so amazed at the beautiful shots you are getting with that camera. I think I need to get one! Just asked my wife and she said OK! Sweet!
> 
> ...


thanx Mo' but i hate the smell of WD-40, i know it'll be harder to work with, but iso will do the trick, i have 4 pairs of scissors, shellite, and some iso, sweet as 

thanx fort the compliments! yes you do need to get one, a good camera is a must if you love your weed photography 

and Jin those pics up top look shweeeeeet  and that spider oooooogggggghhhhhh they give me the heebie jeebies


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Gotta do it. The large fan leaves are disturbingly yellow.





I'm gonna kill the lights tomorrow morning for a Thursday morning harvest.





Pretty thrilled to cut these babies down.





And not a moment too soon. I actually am running low on weed.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm chopping soon... so soon that i can already feel the sticky on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple clones from my og girls, and I am lst'ing them from the start. One thing I learned from my first grow is that I am going to need to construct them some type of frame to hold the colas up in late flowering. With this next round, they're going to each get their own personal frame. Hopefully that'll help keep the colas from sagging. I've noticed some strains like to be lst'd, and others do not. If they don't, you end up with a main stalk that has a bend in it, that's all. But these ogs really love to grow out of anything they can. Mine are like bonzai trees.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I have a couple clones from my og girls, and I am lst'ing them from the start. One thing I learned from my first grow is that I am going to need to construct them some type of frame to hold the colas up in late flowering. With this next round, they're going to each get their own personal frame. Hopefully that'll help keep the colas from sagging. I've noticed some strains like to be lst'd, and others do not. If they don't, you end up with a main stalk that has a bend in it, that's all. But these ogs really love to grow out of anything they can. Mine are like bonzai trees.


Hi. Yes, that's correct. Sagging in late bloom is fortunate and unfortunate at the same time. I go the cotton string route.

I see it more as seedlings vs. clones. Clones of most strains are pretty easy to train / trellis (as in a vine). The seed plants tend to develop that much more regular, defined structure with a main trunk that's a beast to bend.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 10, 2012)

ooooohhh oooohhhh aaaaahhhh aahhhhh!!! happy man i am.......getting there jin  fuckin huuuuuuuuuuuge!!!!! lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;cA1iHyB_4HU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cA1iHyB_4HU[/video]
Well as we reach the end of another grow, I'm filled with mixed emotions... Ha! Just kidding! I'm fuckin' psyched that another hard-earned harvest is at hand!





Were you expending a long, thoughtfully written reflection on the trials and triumphs of the human condition?





Well I hate to disappoint in that area, but look at my fucking trichs.





Let's get high, RIU!




You too, Herbie!





Last lights on shots for the grow! Thanks for watching!

Edit:
Ah, screw it. Super long shmaltzy reflection time!

What a long, long grow it's been. Well, not really, but it sure seems like it.





Through it all there was love, laughter, and even a little ca ca thrown around.





But the ca ca was cleaned up, and all wounds heal with time.





It was a tough grow. I ate candy.





I smoked weed.

















I ate pizza.





...smoked more weed.











Talked about all sorts of ridiculous shit...

















...smoked more weed.





Scheduled a photo shoot.





Bought a bad lighter.





Replaced that piece of shit with better ones that are still working! 





Kept reminding you of my upcoming photo shoot.





Ate lots of cheese...





Smoked even more... well you get the idea.





Even observed a heroic rescue.











So after all this, won't you give me a smile?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 10, 2012)

And why is he holding a number 2 pencil?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ooooohhh oooohhhh aaaaahhhh aahhhhh!!! happy man i am.......getting there jin  fuckin huuuuuuuuuuuge!!!!! lol


I do it all for you (well, and me).


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 11, 2012)

That grow looks super. So how long is it going to take to harvest all of that and trim it? Looks like days...


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hi. Yes, that's correct. Sagging in late bloom is fortunate and unfortunate at the same time. I go the cotton string route.
> 
> I see it more as seedlings vs. clones. Clones of most strains are pretty easy to train / trellis (as in a vine). The seed plants tend to develop that much more regular, defined structure with a main trunk that's a beast to bend.


Interesting.

I didn't get a chance to try the LST-ing on my seedlings for very long; we were pushing them to catch up with the clones so we could flower. I pulled a couple over, and they weren't responding to it well. But then, I was comparing them to the ogs, who I swear you can sit and watch them grow. The master bubbas were clones, and they didn't like being messed with when I staked down some nodes - they actually turned out to be the branches which later did not grow like the ones I hadn't touched. The clones I took of them also display the same disregard to bending. One interesting thing I saw tonight was one of my bagseed clones in veg looks like she's showing pre-flowers. Slut.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I didn't get a chance to try the LST-ing on my seedlings for very long; we were pushing them to catch up with the clones so we could flower. I pulled a couple over, and they weren't responding to it well. But then, I was comparing them to the ogs, who I swear you can sit and watch them grow. The master bubbas were clones, and they didn't like being messed with when I staked down some nodes - they actually turned out to be the branches which later did not grow like the ones I hadn't touched. The clones I took of them also display the same disregard to bending. One interesting thing I saw tonight was one of my bagseed clones in veg looks like she's showing pre-flowers. Slut.


Hm. Maybe we're seeing things from slightly differing perspectives. I normally start with clones that are quite bendy when small. It's at this stage that I take advantage by kind of "future sculpting" the main trunk with the first bend. I have artificially intensified vigor to the point where I can be merciless and not have to worry about hermage. Every branch, down to the lowest node, powers up equally. It's unfair, I know, but as small growers, you wouldn't envy my power bill.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> That grow looks super. So how long is it going to take to harvest all of that and trim it? Looks like days...


Glad you asked that. Y'know how I went into that long, sappy reflection post earlier? I take it all back. I'm waiting until Saturday morning. What's another two days? More trichs, more weight... that's what.

And they're drinking it down nicely... down to 330ppm. Perfect cruising-on-out strength. We'll wait a couple more days.

And the trimming doesn't look too bad, but I imagine it'll take me 10 hours at least. That's why it's important for me to do it Saturday morning. To hell with trying that shit on a week day.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

Looking forward to harvest time LJ! I am glad you are waiting a little longer. They look like they are still getting better!

I dreamed up a solution for my cfl light hanging dilemma - picked up some expanding shower curtain rods and placed them above my girl. Also added two more cfls. Pics tomorrow/today. It is bedtime now ^^

Cheers,
Mo

P.S. Thanks for including a picture of my baby in your post.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2012)

Great grow man.. I cant wait to see the harvest shots..

WHen and whats next?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

done ....  well got the popcorn to go....













just to give you an idea


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 11, 2012)

Was looking at Flowa's pics and thinking "Oh, crap! Now I to buy more stuff!" Gloves for one thing! I'm confused on the drying rack already. I thought you cut and hang for a week, then chop it up - is that not right? I know I am going to have to hang for at least a day or two so the spider mite little shits crawl up the stem and off my crop. (I just know there are more in there somewhere still) So much to learn...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Looking forward to harvest time LJ! I am glad you are waiting a little longer. They look like they are still getting better!
> 
> I dreamed up a solution for my cfl light hanging dilemma - picked up some expanding shower curtain rods and placed them above my girl. Also added two more cfls. Pics tomorrow/today. It is bedtime now ^^
> 
> ...


Of course. A look back at my journal wouldn't be complete without pictures of your plant. Looking forward to seeing all these great enhancements you're making.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Great grow man.. I cant wait to see the harvest shots..
> 
> WHen and whats next?


When: As soon as current crop dries. What: More OG from PO. Where: Here and at my blog.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Was looking at Flowa's pics and thinking "Oh, crap! Now I to buy more stuff!" Gloves for one thing! I'm confused on the drying rack already. I thought you cut and hang for a week, then chop it up - is that not right? I know I am going to have to hang for at least a day or two so the spider mite little shits crawl up the stem and off my crop. (I just know there are more in there somewhere still) So much to learn...


I hate gloves only because my perspiration pools up in them. Gross.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 11, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Was looking at Flowa's pics and thinking "Oh, crap! Now I to buy more stuff!" Gloves for one thing! I'm confused on the drying rack already. I thought you cut and hang for a week, then chop it up - is that not right? I know I am going to have to hang for at least a day or two so the spider mite little shits crawl up the stem and off my crop. (I just know there are more in there somewhere still) So much to learn...


there's a number of different harvest methods - some people chop right away and put it in racks, some hang branches or the whole plant until it's crispy on the outside and trim, and any number of ways in between...... 
after sundry experiments (mr kitty is a chop-right-away-er, i'm a hang-to-dry-er) we've found that the hang method, while usually more of a pain in the keester, usually gives the better flavour. chopping and drying in racks IS way easier, so we still argue about every time. 

also: if you're going to get gloves, try to find powderless nitrile (medical suppliers, or sometimes automotive parts places have them) -- that way you don't get that icky powder in your glove- and scissorhash. 

happy harvest......


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

Great tips MK! 

I have always wanted to try the Columbian gold method where they pinch the base of the stem and let the plant turn gold.

You can also get gloves with starch powder. A trick I use for wearing gloves is to tear off the back of the glove to let the back of your hand breathe - it makes a big difference.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

> Of course. A look back at my journal wouldn't be complete without pictures of your plant. Looking forward to seeing all these great enhancements you're making.


Thanks!  

I am uploading the pictures right now.


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 11, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> there's a number of different harvest methods - some people chop right away and put it in racks, some hang branches or the whole plant until it's crispy on the outside and trim, and any number of ways in between......
> after sundry experiments (mr kitty is a chop-right-away-er, i'm a hang-to-dry-er) we've found that the hang method, while usually more of a pain in the keester, usually gives the better flavour. chopping and drying in racks IS way easier, so we still argue about every time.
> 
> also: if you're going to get gloves, try to find powderless nitrile (medical suppliers, or sometimes automotive parts places have them) -- that way you don't get that icky powder in your glove- and scissorhash.
> ...


Can you elaborate on this "hang" method? From my understanding, you just hang the branches or plants until they are crispy, and then trim off the sugar leaves? I've noticed my plants dry slower and sometimes taste better when I do this, but it is a pain in the arse


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey LJ - Here are the pics of the new setup.

I did some res maintenance. Added Flora Nova Bloom (FNB), Superthrive, RO Water, and hung the new fly strip. The FNB has a low pH so I should be able to feed and pH in one step. The pH was 6.6 before I added the FNB. I will test it in a few to see what the pH is after it mixes in.

I still need to build a screen and some kind of clone grower.

Here is the new light hanging rig:







Here is a long shot of the whole cabinet. I still need to do some more work on it.







Hey Flowamaster - how do the lights look now?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 11, 2012)

like the setup mo, how much did you get those LEDs for? i was looking into LEDs but i wanna see how they yield before putting down any money, they can get a bit pricey.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 11, 2012)

what up mo looking good , was gonna say you can get away with having that kessil a bit closer you will see better results in fact hard to tell exactly how far from the top of the plant it is but 10 - 14 inches might give her an extra little boost. cheers and happy growing :d


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

I've been waiting for the release of the EOS 5d Mark III, and it has arrived in time for my Tiffany shoot. I'll be shooting her in full frame.

Aren't we all lucky?






Sensor
  Max resolution
 5760 x 3840
 Other resolutions
 3840 x 2560, 2880 x 1920, 1920 x 1280, 720 x 480
 Image ratio w:h
 3:2
 Effective pixels
 22.3 megapixels
 Sensor photo detectors
 23.4 megapixels
 Sensor size
 Full frame (36 x 24 mm)
 Sensor type
 CMOS
 Processor
 Digic 5+
 


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

I love how growing brings out the problem-solver in all of us. Who said pot dulls the mind?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Started by lordjin, 01-02-2012 07:42 PM Views: 56,927

Just remember I lost over 23,000 views due to the hack. So remember to add 23,000 to my current view count.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And why is he holding a number 2 pencil?


i assume he's a little calyx and he's about to write you're journal 



lordjin said:


> Of course. A look back at my journal wouldn't be complete without pictures of your plant. Looking forward to seeing all these great enhancements you're making.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used gloves this time cause it was too greasy on my hands, it was literally leaving shiny smears on my hands, and was building up VERY quickly, unpowdered gloves, and like Mo' said cut the back off, it helps with transpiring.



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Here are the pics of the new setup.
> 
> I did some res maintenance. Added Flora Nova Bloom (FNB), Superthrive, RO Water, and hung the new fly strip. The FNB has a low pH so I should be able to feed and pH in one step. The pH was 6.6 before I added the FNB. I will test it in a few to see what the pH is after it mixes in.
> 
> ...


much better Mo  the extra lighting will help dramatically!, if that doesn't perk her up, more food  in small increments ofcourse.....sweeeeeet 



lordjin said:


> I've been waiting for the release of the EOS 5d Mark III, and it has arrived in time for my Tiffany shoot. I'll be shooting her in full frame.
> 
> Aren't we all lucky?
> 
> ...


you just had to didn't you  22 mp lol that shits insane!!! you will see aliens on the moon !!!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i assume he's a little calyx and he's about to write you're journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a several hour long "discussion" with my husband about your upside down moon. It got pretty animated; at one point the dog started hiding. LOL I think we finally agreed that you see the moon from a different polar perspective but are not actually "upside-down". Because that would involve you standing on your head to take a picture. Too funny!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 11, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> there's a number of different harvest methods - some people chop right away and put it in racks, some hang branches or the whole plant until it's crispy on the outside and trim, and any number of ways in between......
> after sundry experiments (mr kitty is a chop-right-away-er, i'm a hang-to-dry-er) we've found that the hang method, while usually more of a pain in the keester, usually gives the better flavour. chopping and drying in racks IS way easier, so we still argue about every time.
> 
> also: if you're going to get gloves, try to find powderless nitrile (medical suppliers, or sometimes automotive parts places have them) -- that way you don't get that icky powder in your glove- and scissorhash.
> ...


Thanks for the info, mk. Sounds like one more thing we get to decide on. Though I think with this harvest and the late sm problem, I have to hang first. I think we have some of the powderless nitrile gloves for oil changes. Will cut the back off - thanks for the tip, guys.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

>


Hey LJ - That is one hot body! You have all of the cool toys!


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Also, the water swirls counterclockwise down his drain.


My Toilet is retarded. It swirls counter clockwise and I am only 1 hour away from you lol


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Had a several hour long "discussion" with my husband about your upside down moon. It got pretty animated; at one point the dog started hiding. LOL I think we finally agreed that you see the moon from a different polar perspective but are not actually "upside-down". Because that would involve you standing on your head to take a picture. Too funny!



ha lol! thats funny as! it is rather strange, and hard to picture in your head, but if you think about it from a reaaly REALLY stoned perspective, and kind of astral project yourself from different points on the earth, u will notice that even though we are on different sides of the world, we each get the same gravitational pull, so in a way, our feet are standing together, and getting pulled toward each other LOL!! hehe and at one stage i'm seeing the moon upside from the downside of your side LOL, i'm not even gonna try and make sense of that dribble but it sounded funny in my head at the time. so yeah we can see the moon upside down and rightside up, from other sides of the world, funny shit BONG TIME!!! LOL OIL TIME I THINK, I'M WAAAAAY 2 excited


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i assume he's a little calyx and he's about to write you're journal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, shit! He's a calyx! You're good.

I can do without aliens... All I need to see is Tiffany.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - That is one hot body! You have all of the cool toys!


The only thing greater than this family is large format. Then you're talking Hasselblad or the like.

Just 44,000 for the body. 50 megapix.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The only thing greater than this family is large format. Then you're talking Hasselblad or the like.
> 
> Just 44,000 for the body. 50 megapix.


yes that is the camera of all cameras for macro, check the vid 

WOW. INSANE[video=youtube;v390U5xZFGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v390U5xZFGc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

And remember, FEMCULT is just a lesbian bondage site.


----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 11, 2012)

I think we are all looking forward to that one Jin


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And remember, FEMCULT is just a lesbian bondage site.


LOL, if you want to see the pores on her skin that is !

one day i'll have a beauty in my hands, but for now i cant see spending $ like that!! wowie

hey jin' still waitin on those tiff pics in my email  the naughty ones hehe


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yes that is the camera of all cameras for macro, check the vid
> 
> WOW. INSANE[video=youtube;v390U5xZFGc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v390U5xZFGc&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


Trippy, man. Hassel kicked Canon's ass. That Russian dude has Hassel envy.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 11, 2012)

u remember my clones i cut ?? here they are in all their glory  i kept 5, 2 may still go to a a couple of mates, if they dont get them in the next couple of days. i keep them, just a little over crowded with this many !! but they are quite small, which is what i intended


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Uh, all that corny stuff I said yesterday? Never mind all that. We're still going. I'm turning the lights off Friday morning for a Saturday morning harvest.
[video=youtube;2dsE6GYuQZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dsE6GYuQZ4[/video]























The fine wine of marijuana... OG Kush in full, mature bloom. Bet you didn't know rocks grew on trees.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey LJ - I was thinking about putting my res on a table to bring it up to an easy working height. Does that sound crazy? I have a ton of headroom. Another question O wise one: How high should my screen be above my LJ tote?

pH - 5.8
ppm 700 - I thought I saw some burnt tips but it was just the LED light foolery


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I was thinking about putting my res on a table to bring it up to an easy working height. Does that sound crazy? I have a ton of headroom. Another question O wise one: How high should my screen be above my LJ tote?
> 
> pH - 5.8
> ppm 700 - I thought I saw some burnt tips but it was just the LED light foolery


Raising your res doesn't sound crazy (but look who you're talking to). Just be careful. Make sure the table is solid.

I think the best way to determine your screen installation height is by figuring out where you want to start the critical bend on the plant. If you don't want to stress her too hard, give her a bit more space for a less severe bend. It all depends on your plant height and how hard you're willing to push her.

edit:
And please do try not to break her.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

How far away is your screen?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> How far away is your screen?


8.5 inches. Give or take half an inch.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool thanks! I was just reading Scotty's PDF and it has some numbers for different strains. 24" for Sativa! I need to finish my cloner so I can do the topping. Wish me luck!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

Not to be confused with nutrient incineration.





The nute burn from peak weak is still evident... and it's still evident where I stopped it.

Boom! Enjoy! I know I will!





Look, ma! No PM! Now remember, this is jar appeal. We no longer have 'bags' in LA. Well, some places still do, but if I see a dispensary with bags, I just walk out. If I'm gonna shell out all that cash, I want a collection of empty glass jars to show for it at least. No plastic containers, either. That's shwag as well.

Edit: 

The place I go to when I wait too long between harvests is an OG Kush specialty house. They have a circuit of some of the best growers constantly pumping them with at least two different kinds of top flight OGs almost twice a week. It's fucking amazing. I don't know how they do it. (It's a place run by Asians, many of whom have elaborate tattoos? hmmm...) And there's always this armed black dude just hangin' out (presumably the security guard).

When I first started going there, I was amazed my first time by their "Culver City OG." I cracked it up the next day and was disappointed by something called "Ice OG." I didn't like the bud structure and the high didn't have that deep OG punch. But many times after that, they just kept scoring with quality dense OG of all kinds: Fire, Pure, Herojuana, XXXG, All-Star, SFV, Larry, Diablo (real Diablo not the shite I grew), Goliath, Supreme, Skywalker, King's, Jedi, Darth Vader, Deadhead, Titanium, Louies (all of them), Brain Freeze, Seismic, Platinum, Jade, Emerald, and of course a very lovely house specialty organic Tahoe... and I can't think of many, many more at the moment. You get the picture. But every now and then I would still spot that same bud structure and avoid it like the plague. Now they're pretty much stocked with two kinds of OG guaranteed to satisfy at all times, updating an amazing almost twice a week.





These guys give you glass every time you get a top shelf OG. Buy the pure indica Pheno's A or B, you get a tinted glass jar to protect the trichomes from the light. Buy ANYTHING else (shwag), you guessed it. Plastic for you, cheapskate.

Glass is all I get. And sometimes I even walk out with multiple jars. They love me (when I'm there). I always sing happily that my harvest is coming and disappear for months after that. This time I never went back thanks to my last harvest. Love it. Bet they're all, "Like, y'know, where's that weird guy, Jin?"


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy 77 year old-Charlie Manson-getting-denied-for-parole-yet-again Day, everyone! Good night!
Edit:
Wisely, the parole board envisioned yet again what could go wrong.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Apr 12, 2012)

Charlie never killed anyone.
Its amazing the way they gave him life in jail.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 12, 2012)

re: apoptosis: i think the term you're looking for is "senescence." (not to be confuddled with "cellular senescence" though.)
apoptosis is cellular and not necessarily visible.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> re: apoptosis: i think the term you're looking for is "senescence." (not to be confuddled with "cellular senescence" though.)
> apoptosis is cellular and not necessarily visible.


Why you nerd, you. Excellent. Now I'll have to correct myself at THC Farmer, too. Damn!

So apoptosis (programmed cell death) refers more to shedding dead skin particles and stuff like that?

Edit:
There's nothing sexier than a smart woman.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Charlie never killed anyone.
> Its amazing the way they gave him life in jail.


I think "having the power to influence others to murder" was just an example of the prejudice and paranoia towards the out-of-control hippy culture of the 60's. They really hated hippies. It was just misguided young people doing bad things on drugs... not the acts of some 'evil mind-controlling leader' as the events are widely perceived. Sure he played a part by influencing them, but yeah, come on. Also, they killed Polanski's wife, a high-profile Hollywood actress. That doesn't help you... especially in California.

Yeah, but I still wouldn't hang out with him.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Why you nerd, you. Excellent. Now I'll have to correct myself at THC Farmer, too. Damn!
> 
> So apoptosis (programmed cell death) refers more to shedding dead skin particles and stuff like that?
> 
> ...


to be honest, i don't know much about apoptosis specifically.
i do know that the natural aging process of the whole plant is referred to as "senescence" -- chlorophylls giving way to carotenes (yellow/red) and anthocyanins (purple/blue), loss of vigour, pistil recession, trichome degredation, all that fun stuff. according to my botanist buddies apparently there's even a branch of botany devoted to plant senescence called phytogerontology. (they must have really cool parties.) 

the way i understand it, organismal senescence (aging of the whole organism) is driven by cellular senescence (aging of cells within the organism), of which apoptosis is a type -- 

what? i may be the black sheep of a family of geeks but i can still flex my nerd wings from time to time....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> to be honest, i don't know much about apoptosis specifically.
> i do know that the natural aging process of the whole plant is referred to as "senescence" -- chlorophylls giving way to carotenes (yellow/red) and anthocyanins (purple/blue), loss of vigour, pistil recession, trichome degredation, all that fun stuff. according to my botanist buddies apparently there's even a branch of botany devoted to plant senescence called phytogerontology. (they must have really cool parties.)
> 
> the way i understand it, organismal senescence (aging of the whole organism) is driven by cellular senescence (aging of cells within the organism), of which apoptosis is a type --
> ...


Very nice. I come from a pretty brainy family, too. I'm hands down the smartest AND coolest, though. Lol. (but not as smart as you, honey).


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

Help find Sierra LaMar!!!

I fear something horrible has happened to this girl. I'm not the praying kind, but let's all pool our positive energy and think of this girl.

Sierra LaMar is 5 feet 2 inches tall with a thin build. She has brown eyes and long, black hair. She was last seen with a Juicy-brand purse, with a black and pink design.

LaMar, 15, was last seen around 6 a.m. March 16, when she left her Morgan Hill home in Santa Clara County to attend classes at Sobrato High School. The sophomore never made it to the bus or school.

On March 17, authorities found Lamar's cellphone discarded along a road roughly three-quarters of a mile northwest of her mother's home. The condition of the phone indicates it may have been tossed from a vehicle.

The following day, the sheriff's office found a purse and a backpack containing clothing belonging to LaMar about 2 miles from her bus stop -- and a mile from where investigators recovered her cellphone. Forensic examinations of the items have not revealed any new leads.

Because LaMar does not have a history of running away and has a close relationship with her family, authorities suspect she was abducted. But, police have no suspects and no persons of interest at this time. 

The most recent discovery in the case was made late last month, when volunteers searching for clues discovered a handcuff box and used condoms. The items were found about a mile from where the Morgan Hill teen was supposed to board the school bus the day she disappeared. The handcuff box was empty and the used condoms were found about 5 feet away. Forensic testing on the items has not yet been completed, according to police.

Anyone with information on this case is asked to contact investigators for the sheriff's department at 408-808-4500 or the anonymous tip line at 408-808-4431. Email tips can be sent to [email protected].

Sierra LaMar Missing: California Teen May Have Been Abducted By Experienced Sex Offender 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/11/sierra-lamar-missing-california_n_1418763.html?ref=topbar

http://www.facebook.com/Find.Sierra.LaMar


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 12, 2012)

man that sucks...... well all us hippies can do here is send our positive vibes.....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man that sucks...... well all us hippies can do here is send our positive vibes.....


Sorry for the buzz kill. My heart goes out to her family.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

Okay, these are like totally ripe. Lights out tomorrow morning. See you Saturday!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 12, 2012)

'like' i likitalot


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

And one more of Tahoe.






Getting mentally prepared to harvest. Breathe...in...out...in...out...


----------



## theexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

congrats bro. another job well done


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

theexpress said:


> congrats bro. another job well done


Thank you, ex.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 'like' i likitalot


Man, you snuck that one in there. Almost didn't see it.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

The straight dope. Peace.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 13, 2012)

great ending to a great grow man you said saturday your choppin right? frostapalooza up in that bitch great work


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

no shit man, that larry looks soo deeeelish you just wanna smoke it all day long, the tahoe on the other hand looks mentally damaging and extremely intoxicating!, well done man, a class act


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

curly604 said:


> great ending to a great grow man you said saturday your choppin right? frostapalooza up in that bitch great work





flowamasta said:


> no shit man, that larry looks soo deeeelish you just wanna smoke it all day long, the tahoe on the other hand looks mentally damaging and extremely intoxicating!, well done man, a class act


Thanks, Gents.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

I second that - here here!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I second that - here here!


Much love, Mo.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thought you were doing a thursday night chop!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thought you were doing a thursday night chop!


Couldn't bring myself to play hooky from work. Besides, glad I waited.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey LJ,

I was up at UCLA today. Stopped in at the Beverly Hilton and had a Stoli. I love LA!

How are you feeling about being finished with this grow? I always feel happy and sad at the same time.

Have you lined up some ladies for the next grow?

One of the threads here has a guy who gets perfect melt bubble hash from his sugar leaves and he just puts them in the freezer right after trimming (they do not need to cure). He does it in small batches and gently stirs the leaves so he does not break up the plant matter. The hash he gets comes out almost white! When he burns it you can see in the pictures it melts into oil!

Have fun this weekend! I will be at LAX on Saturday.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ,
> 
> I was up at UCLA today. Stopped in at the Beverly Hilton and had a Stoli. I love LA!
> 
> ...


I feel excited and filled with neck-aching dread every time.

I have nothing specific lined up other than a drive to PO. I'll call ahead. Lol.

Yes, I love LA too... as much as I hate to admit it. Lol.

I'll be thinking about you and your Malawi as I struggle to maintain sanity in the 10th hour. I'll set aside a few grams for you.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

I hate to admit it too. But there is definitely a cool factor in some areas (like Westwood and Bel Air).

The Malawi is getting scraggily and I need to top her and get a screen up. I think I will get two more curtain rods and put the screen on them. I think that will be way easier than the PVC monster I was going to build.

And I am still not sure it is a girl 

Here is a shot of the scraggle puss:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

I was just reading through FlowaMasta's journal and I came across a picture I love:


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

that is a beautiful pic of jin's garden! memories! 

your plant will love you after a good topping, and you'll get a really nice clone off her if you want, a beautiful large clone that will boom!

you might even get Jin topping now


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Maybe I should give LJ the clone when I top her...? I would love to see what he can do with a 100% landrace African sativa ^^ I know you guys can't be here in person, but it sure helps to have you both help guide my grow. 

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I was just reading through FlowaMasta's journal and I came across a picture I love:


Hey, thanks! I remember that. I think it was just when I was getting over my flu and fixing my root algae problem!



flowamasta said:


> that is a beautiful pic of jin's garden! memories!
> 
> your plant will love you after a good topping, and you'll get a really nice clone off her if you want, a beautiful large clone that will boom!
> 
> you might even get Jin topping now


I'm scared.



Mohican said:


> Maybe I should give LJ the clone when I top her...? I would love to see what he can do with a 100% landrace African sativa ^^ I know you guys can't be here in person, but it sure helps to have you both help guide my grow.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mo


I thought I was just cheerleading (without the skirt and pom poms)... FM gave you way more solid advice. Wow, a Sativa under my cage... hmmm...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I hate to admit it too. But there is definitely a cool factor in some areas (like Westwood and Bel Air).
> 
> The Malawi is getting scraggily and I need to top her and get a screen up. I think I will get two more curtain rods and put the screen on them. I think that will be way easier than the PVC monster I was going to build.
> 
> ...


It looks good. It looks Sativa.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey LJ - Do you train the lower branches up into the screen? Clip them off...?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Do you train the lower branches up into the screen? Clip them off...?


I clip off only the ones that have nowhere to go. Viable underside branches (as you've already developed on your plant) that grow too horizontally should be tied up.


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks great... i cant wait to copy this setup, minus the chiller... 

heres some The White x Snowdawg in a 100%perlite...Thought it might rival ur shit load of trichs


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> Looks great... i cant wait to copy this setup, minus the chiller...
> 
> heres some The White x Snowdawg in a 100%perlite...Thought it might rival ur shit load of trichs


Very nice, Dusty. Not too shabby. A definite rival.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 13, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> Looks great... i cant wait to copy this setup, minus the chiller...
> 
> heres some The White x Snowdawg in a 100%perlite...Thought it might rival ur shit load of trichs


this looks like the old tahoe cut from back in the day, leaves seem like they were darker though. and she looks great, havent tried 100% perlite although. how often do you water?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Still love this video. Glad it's still there. I used to watch it over and over in my early years of growing.
[video=youtube;HpjjsgutGL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpjjsgutGL4&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dmarijuana%2Btime%2B laps%26oq%3Dmarijuana%2Btime%2Blaps%26aq%3Df%26aqi %3Dg-m1%26aql%3D%26gs_nf%3D1%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3..0i5.69 29.12182.0.12755.19.19.0.3.3.0.150.1626.8j8.16.0.[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Still love this video. Glad it's still there. I used to watch it over and over in my early years of growing.
> [video=youtube;HpjjsgutGL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpjjsgutGL4&amp;oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube. com%2Fresults%3Fsearch_query%3Dmarijuana%2Btime%2B laps%26oq%3Dmarijuana%2Btime%2Blaps%26aq%3Df%26aqi %3Dg-m1%26aql%3D%26gs_nf%3D1%26gs_l%3Dyoutube.3..0i5.69 29.12182.0.12755.19.19.0.3.3.0.150.1626.8j8.16.0.[/video]


that is a very meaty plant!! day 1 veg for me today


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

MedicinalOrganic said:


> Medicinal Organic has Grand Tahoe OG (Granddaddy Blueberry X Tahoe OG) and Grandpa Larry OG (Granddaddy Blueberry X Larry OG) available now and affordably priced at $40 per six seed pack. Follow this link for more info -


What the hell is this? No one advertises in my thread but me. This is NOT how it works, MedicinalOrganic-troll-spammer. You wait until my blog is up, and then you post your link with MY permission and a monthly payment to me. Got it? This will never do.

Where's Kitty?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

people wont take a second look jin, not on this thread  thats pretty dodgy though


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> people wont take a second look jin, not on this thread  thats pretty dodgy though


I'm a little flattered in some strange way actually, but MK will give it the axe soon enough. Lol. 

Wonder if those seeds are any good? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Always a sense of quiet relief at the end. I'll feel even more relieved after everything is cut, hung, and cleaned up, though.





Oh, and please note that I'm going to keep my humidity up artificially this time. No more quick four day dries with this dry-ass air in my apartment. This batch is gonna taste better... I'll make sure of that.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

MedicinalOrganic said:


> Sorry didn&#8217;t know I was breeching etiquette. I&#8217;m new to social networking. Do you want me to delete my post?


Sure. It'll save the moderator the trouble. More than just a personal gripe, it is in violation of forum rules.

I'm happy to entertain advertisers, but this isn't the time or place. Wait to see what kind of numbers my blog gets, then we'll see if I'm even worth the trouble.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey LJ - I got two more shower curtain rods to hang my screen upon. I am going to top her soon and I am wondering if I can clone the whole piece I remove or if I need to just take the tip. I am going to do some RIU research.

Are you "drowning her" to get a killer cure?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

MedicinalOrganic said:


> Don't panic, it's all organic!


Hey, yer kinda' funny. Thanks for deleting that. You don't want to get on "Mello"Kitty's bad side. Lol. 

Oh, and sorry for calling you a troll and a spammer. Those words seem to roll oh so easily off the tongue around here.

Hey, and stick around. When I shoot the devastatingly hot Tiffany, I'll launch my blog. I might even feature grows from certain genetics houses as sponsors... Hint, hint. If you believe in your product, I'll grow it for the world to see.



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I got two more shower curtain rods to hang my screen upon. I am going to top her soon and I am wondering if I can clone the whole piece I remove or if I need to just take the tip. I am going to do some RIU research.
> 
> Are you "drowning her" to get a killer cure?
> 
> ...


Where's FM? Ask him. He has cloning down pat.

Your experimentation serves as a real-time guide for any all reading my thread. Much thanks.

Oh, I didn't try the drowning method this time. Just forgot. I've been meaning to. Next time. I'm just gonna be really careful with the initial hang dry this time (humidity).


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 13, 2012)

hey guys! the bigger the clone you take the more it will bush out, i would go a fair way down, where you see your secondary canopy section now from the top down, you could easily take a 4-5inch clone, and if you snip where there are many nodes close together, you can slice of the bottom leaves and shoots (just a couple) and wherever you make those cuts, down near the 45 degree angles slice they will shoot out roots. if you are going to top, don't be shy, dont take an inch or 2, it won't bush out as i explained, take a good section out, and the rest will transform overnight....  hope that helps

clones are much tougher than you think. ive snipped with dirty scissors and had success! their goal is to survive and make new stemcells, if you use rooting gel this will help seal out any bad bacteria...

But Use a Clean Knife if you want to be sure, be careful, and once cut, dip and plant straight away! and where u have make the cut on the plant, it will simply heal in a few hours, it's not damaging the plant, just re-routing it


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> u remember my clones i cut ?? here they are in all their glory  i kept 5, 2 may still go to a a couple of mates, if they dont get them in the next couple of days. i keep them, just a little over crowded with this many !! but they are quite small, which is what i intended


Holy shit! I didn't see this until just now. Gorgeous!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 13, 2012)

Another thing you can do when you're cloning is to scrape up the stem a little bit after you make your 45 degree cut and before you dip it in the powder. We did a 45 degree cut off the plant, and then split the cut stem about a 1/2 inch or so. Your roots will be growing out of the portion of the stem that's exposed, so if you can expose more of it by splitting it, you have more area for the roots to grow out of. Kind of cool, huh? We used the rooting powder from Home Depot - it was cheap and it worked great. We had 100% success with cloning our first time around.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 13, 2012)

I think I am getting close to harvesting a few of my plants. Can I ask your advice on whether these look good and ready? I think one of these looks a little purple.

View attachment 2120753

And a lower set of nugs:

View attachment 2120754

Tomorrow is day 63.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Another thing you can do when you're cloning is to scrape up the stem a little bit after you make your 45 degree cut and before you dip it in the powder. We did a 45 degree cut off the plant, and then split the cut stem about a 1/2 inch or so. Your roots will be growing out of the portion of the stem that's exposed, so if you can expose more of it by splitting it, you have more area for the roots to grow out of. Kind of cool, huh? We used the rooting powder from Home Depot - it was cheap and it worked great. We had 100% success with cloning our first time around.



^^^^^ 

Listen to this 
This is my technique and I get clones to root in about 8-10 days 
Only difference is I use rooting gel with 100% success rate

No fancy cloners 
Just a Dome
Advanced nutrient root shooters
And a spray bottle 

K.I.S.S. 
keep it simple stupid lol
Words to grow by


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I think I am getting close to harvesting a few of my plants. Can I ask your advice on whether these look good and ready? I think one of these looks a little purple.
> 
> View attachment 2120752View attachment 2120753
> 
> ...


Oh, you look really done to me. But I've been accused of being an 'early bird' more than once.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Listen to this
> This is my technique and I get clones to root in about 8-10 days
> ...


Awesome shot. I love a clean clone. I figure why clone myself with so many pros already doing it? Lol.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 13, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Listen to this
> This is my technique and I get clones to root in about 8-10 days
> ...


We used a clone dome, too. Just stuck the clones into the rooting powder and into those peat things. Not the crappy ones, the decent ones. They fit right into a tray that goes in the dome. Our whole clone setup cost us like 20 bucks. We set up the dome under a CFL bulb - just a desklamp, and we had roots within 10 days. It was super easy - just spray the clones with water to keep them hydrated. I guess you can do the same thing with rockwool as the peat cups.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, you look really done to me. But I've been accused of being an 'early bird' more than once.


I've been checking the trichs with my handy dandy 40x scope, and I don't have amber trichs yet. Mostly cloudy and clear. We want this to be our "nighttime" weed, so we're looking for a bit more couchlock.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 13, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> I've been checking the trichs with my handy dandy 40x scope, and I don't have amber trichs yet. Mostly cloudy and clear. We want this to be our "nighttime" weed, so we're looking for a bit more couchlock.


Are you looking at the sugar leaves or the calyx proper? I harvest when all the calyxes on the actual buds are milk and my sugar leaves are peppered with amber. This gives me the feeling right between speed and sleep... that's what I prefer. I have a feeling this Tahoe is gonna knock me on my ass either way, though.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Can't wait for the harvest pics jin , I'm on the edge of my seat 

Edit: What are you gonna make with the trim ?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 13, 2012)

For the group - Here is my question:

When I top my plant at line 2 can I clone the whole piece that I remove?







Thanks,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Can't wait for the harvest pics jin , I'm on the edge of my seat
> 
> Edit: What are you gonna make with the trim ?


Yeah, thanks for reminding me. I gotta try to get a reasonable amount of sleep tonight. 

I don't know what I'll do with the trim. Probably just dry it and harvest a mountain of kief?



Mohican said:


> For the group - Here is my question:
> 
> When I top my plant at line 2 can I clone the whole piece that I remove?
> 
> ...


NO! Don't do it! Massage that trunk to bend under a screen of some sort. Use a string to start.

But that's just me. Others might say give her the blade. It just looks so nice... I couldn't do it. But everyone knows I'm a chicken.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey LJ - I know it seems scary, but I have topped so many plants and they all loved it. This will give me more time to train in the screen. I may need to get a real light though  I am just trying to distract you from tomorrow's fun.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

You have those upturned "half calyx half leaf" protrusions just like me. That's an indication of maturity. Very similar nug structures.





I'd bud swap with that.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> For the group - Here is my question:
> 
> When I top my plant at line 2 can I clone the whole piece that I remove?
> 
> ...


Are you topping for yield or to keep the strain going? 
If your topping for yield, I'd just bend her over like jin said. It won't stress her at all and the lower branches will turn into "tops".

Topping will slow down growth for a couple days, but she'll recover and grow 2 new heads. 
When you top at line 2 I'd trim off the growth directly above the cut. I'd also cut the big fan leaves in half. 
The reason behind this is so the clone will stop trying to focus on growing and focus more on putting roots down sooner.

Edit: Hope u don't mind me giving advice in your journal jin. Let me know if I'm stepping over my boundaries.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Are you topping for yield or to keep the strain going?
> If your topping for yield, I'd just bend her over like jin said. It won't stress her at all and the lower branches will turn into "tops".
> 
> Topping will slow down growth for a couple days, but she'll recover and grow 2 new heads.
> ...


No, I think this is quite awesome and everything a journal should be. Your info is top-notch, too.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> For the group - Here is my question:
> 
> When I top my plant at line 2 can I clone the whole piece that I remove?
> 
> ...


snip n dip Mo'  keep it simple, soo many scared people round! show them what this baby can do, and if you top like i said at around line 3, you will get more like 8 heads, not 2 , speaking from experience here 

looking forward to seeing her burst out with love Mo!!! snipity snip!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Done - pics from my new Samsung WB150F coming soon!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Done - pics from my new Samsung WB150F coming soon!


Samsung should pay FM commission.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

making me nervous jin!!! waiting on the edge of me seat too!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Samsung should pay FM commission.


thats a krackup, i swear i've gotten about 5 people to buy 1 of those cams! its the weed people! not the camera! JK !!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

*MO'S TOPPING ADVENTURE
*
OK LJ - Here are the pics of my brutal beheading. I just used the auto settings because I wanted to hurry.

Preperation:







Before topping:







After topping:







Quiet woman:







Close-up of the watering system - 5 gal LJT:







That was tense! Time for some 18 year old Glenlivit!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S TOPPING ADVENTURE
> *
> OK LJ - Here are the pics of my brutal beheading. I just used the auto settings because I wanted to hurry.
> 
> ...


OMG. That looks intense. What do you think, FM?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

See if you can spot the matching tile in my avatar.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> OMG. That looks intense. What do you think, FM?


ok Mo may read my thread first, but i'll re-post, nice chop!!! i think let the rockwool dry out and give the clone 1 nights darkness hope the water hasnt washed the rooting compound away, it needs to settle and let the stemcells ooze out of the cut from the plant, this will then help grow roots, clones don't need watering, they only need mist spray on their leaves 2-3 times a day, the water will drown the cut.....

other than that a fine cut through the Sativa  watch her multiply and all her branches will become fat and support big chunky buds 

oooh jin' second one across, second from bottom up  found it


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see them all dried up  anyways I'm about to chop in a couple weeks...here is some "orange" crush I have been working on. Seeds will be available to my friends here shortly...let me know what you think 



















ill try and get some better pictures. I couldn't find my camera so had to use the camera phone. Not too bad for a small cam lol


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> this looks like the old tahoe cut from back in the day, leaves seem like they were darker though. and she looks great, havent tried 100% perlite although. how often do you water?


I water around 3-5 days... I usually do a feed feed water with hempy... i love this way, ease of soil with the yields of hydro.


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 14, 2012)

The strain is Eisaber from alphakronik... White x Snowdawg


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 14, 2012)

hey jin... what would u say ur avg yield is for ur tahoe doing this setup?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Can't wait to see them all dried up  anyways I'm about to chop in a couple weeks...here is some "orange" crush I have been working on. Seeds will be available to my friends here shortly...let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I think you beat my bud! Look at that shit. Amazing. I've noticed that the best nugs have those slight burn spots on the leaves here and there.



MedicinalOrganic said:


> Hey LJ, I guess I will stick around awhile. Hope I didn&#8217;t bug you!
> View attachment 2121347
> I can comp you seeds just ask you know where I am.


No worries. It was just your approach that was wrong. You should have started with, "Hi, Jin! Beautiful grow!"



DustBomb said:


> hey jin... what would u say ur avg yield is for ur tahoe doing this setup?


Oh, that tough, tough question again. When it comes to Tahoe, I harvest without expectation. It's the best way. 

Actual dry weight coming soon...


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Wow! I think you beat my bud! Look at that shit. Amazing. I've noticed that the best nugs have those slight burn spots on the leaves here and there..


Thanks man! It is definitely one of my most prized possessions but soon I'll be giving beans out to everyone I feel worthy  unfortunately those slight burn spots are a necessity in its last couple weeks of flowering. Have to push that baby to its limits  now how does that soil plant stack up?? Ha ha


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

I tried doing it without getting high. But fuck it. Time for a smoke break. Here are some pictures I took.















































Got a ways to go. See you later. If I'm still alive that is...


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 14, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> I water around 3-5 days... I usually do a feed feed water with hempy... i love this way, ease of soil with the yields of hydro.


thats about the same amount of time i wait, with the exception i do grow outdoors so its humid and rainy a lot. perlite does hold a good advantage though, the more air your roots can get the better. did you have any problems with the pH?


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Apr 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I tried doing it without getting high. But fuck it. Time for a smoke break. Here are some pictures I took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man your OG looks amazing  props for being a great grower!


----------



## DO3SHA (Apr 14, 2012)

MedicinalOrganic said:


> Hey LJ, I guess I will stick around awhile. Hope I didnt bug you!
> View attachment 2121347
> I can comp you seeds just ask you know where I am.


this guy is a fake


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> You have those upturned "half calyx half leaf" protrusions just like me. That's an indication of maturity. Very similar nug structures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there's a compliment that makes me smile. :^) Thank you!

The test samples so far are killer. Even the small branches literally hanging below the pot are fat and sticky. Now that I'm here, I am so loathe to cut them. lol I have read a couple of times that these master bubbas can swell even more in the 10th week. And so I hesitate...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey LJ - Hang in there, clipping is the hardest part of this lovely process. Here is a pic to lift your spirits.

My new cloner with Malawi clone inside:







Cheers,
Mo

P.S. - Make sure you get up and walk around periodically to keep your blood flowing


----------



## lordjin (Apr 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Hang in there, clipping is the hardest part of this lovely process. Here is a pic to lift your spirits.
> 
> My new cloner with Malawi clone inside:
> 
> ...


That looks crazy! Awesome! 

Well I'm taking your advice and doing just that in the 9th hour. Almost there...









































Both strains are really easy to trim. But I still want this to end.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That looks crazy! Awesome!
> 
> Well I'm taking your advice and doing just that in the 9th hour. Almost there...
> 
> ...



*wipes tear away*
Beautiful man, Just beautiful ...


----------



## Mohican (Apr 14, 2012)

*omg omg omg!*


----------



## DustBomb (Apr 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> thats about the same amount of time i wait, with the exception i do grow outdoors so its humid and rainy a lot. perlite does hold a good advantage though, the more air your roots can get the better. did you have any problems with the pH?


Honestly I stopped ph-ing before this.... The last hempy's, I ran into more problems tryin to ph it to 6.0..... I just get out 1 tbsp/gal and mix then water... started producing like a champ as u saw....


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 15, 2012)

DustBomb said:


> Honestly I stopped ph-ing before this.... The last hempy's, I ran into more problems tryin to ph it to 6.0..... I just get out 1 tbsp/gal and mix then water... started producing like a champ as u saw....


i might try it with one of my clones soon, hope it works well outdoors. 
and jin, nice lookin buds. are you letting the lower buds run for another week or did you clip all of em?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

good man Jin' champion style 
fukin awesome


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Damn man your OG looks amazing  props for being a great grower!


Why thank you!



DO3SHA said:


> this guy is a fake


A fake what?



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Now there's a compliment that makes me smile. :^) Thank you!
> 
> The test samples so far are killer. Even the small branches literally hanging below the pot are fat and sticky. Now that I'm here, I am so loathe to cut them. lol I have read a couple of times that these master bubbas can swell even more in the 10th week. And so I hesitate...


 I'm sure you'll be pleased whatever you decide on.



KushXOJ said:


> *wipes tear away*
> Beautiful man, Just beautiful ...


 Here, have a kleenex.



Mohican said:


> *omg omg omg!*


I almost died, MO.



crazyhazey said:


> i might try it with one of my clones soon, hope it works well outdoors.
> and jin, nice lookin buds. are you letting the lower buds run for another week or did you clip all of em?


Clipped 'em all.



flowamasta said:


> good man Jin' champion style
> fukin awesome


I almost died, FM.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

Seventeen hours straight including meal breaks and a nap.


















Last time.





This time. Ta da! (Larry is the darker bud.)





And hash fodder in a box! This time I think I'm gonna try it!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

wow!! no sleeping for u ey jin!! whats the time there??

oooohhh! u jumped in there with more pics!!, _*WOW!!!
*_
WHAT'S THE FODDER IN A BOX MEAN??


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> wow!! no sleeping for u ey jin!! whats the time there??
> 
> oooohhh! u jumped in there with more pics!!, _*WOW!!!
> *_
> WHAT'S THE FODDER IN A BOX MEAN??


I'm thinking about making some sort of hash with my fluff nugs.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm thinking about making some sort of hash with my fluff nugs.


oooohh i get u, i'm soo cheeched right now, had some soild redish honey oil, wowie my head is zinging bigtime!

nice idea on making some hash jin, if you're anything like me, i bet you would actually have heaps of fun making bubble hash, as you don't really have to deal with the stickiness, you just mix the shit up, filter a few times and your done!, i myself cant bear wasting any herbs, except the shade leaves they can go, but the head leaf, yes please! i got a freezer absolutely chockas! over 1 lb of fresh trim, now that should make a good gloop of hash!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 15, 2012)

i also share you love for making bubblehash there flowa , got a garbage bag in a while back fucking huge went at it for 3 or 4 days got about 1.3 pounds of HASH!!!!!!!! a good portion of it is in my avatar pushed together to spell hash  luckily i have the industrial size bags .....would have taken weeks otherwise


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> oooohh i get u, i'm soo cheeched right now, had some soild redish honey oil, wowie my head is zinging bigtime!
> 
> nice idea on making some hash jin, if you're anything like me, i bet you would actually have heaps of fun making bubble hash, as you don't really have to deal with the stickiness, you just mix the shit up, filter a few times and your done!, i myself cant bear wasting any herbs, except the shade leaves they can go, but the head leaf, yes please! i got a freezer absolutely chockas! over 1 lb of fresh trim, now that should make a good gloop of hash!


I'm gonna try to extract honey oil. Now where do I get Shelite or whatever it is that you use?


----------



## ironmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice grow


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Clipped 'em all.


damn sweet harvest jin, maybe try to make some og bho? thatd be sweet.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna try to extract honey oil. Now where do I get Shelite or whatever it is that you use?


Smart man! Nice Harvest!!!!! 

ONLY USE VECTOR GAS

Ask & ye shall receive - http://www.ebay.com/sch/extraction_experts/m.html?item=320633765149&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Nice grow





crazyhazey said:


> damn sweet harvest jin, maybe try to make some og bho? thatd be sweet.


Thanks, bros. Check this out.

The Halls of Larry:


















Lake Tahoe:

















Can two OG's look any more different? I don't think so. I can't believe I succeeded with two such drastically different strains in one tub. Never again, though.

Doing what I can to slow down the drying process.


----------



## DO3SHA (Apr 15, 2012)

If yoknow why your doing making bho I wouldn't try even me bieng experienced have had accidents, shuts dangerous, I've hear of people blowing up there house


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Smart man! Nice Harvest!!!!!
> 
> ONLY USE VECTOR GAS
> 
> Ask & ye shall receive - http://www.ebay.com/sch/extraction_experts/m.html?item=320633765149&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562


Oh, wow! Affordable new gadget! Thanks a million!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

DO3SHA said:


> If yoknow why your doing making bho I wouldn't try even me bieng experienced have had accidents, shuts dangerous, I've hear of people blowing up there house


Don't worry, I have extensive experience with dangerous things.


----------



## DO3SHA (Apr 15, 2012)

Metal turkey Baster is cheap


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

DO3SHA said:


> Metal turkey Baster is cheap


It is, but having a stand (and thus not having to hold sub-zero freezing tubes) is convenient; as are the included 80 micron stainless mesh screens & LAB GRADE rubber stopper (which does not break down from the corrosive properties of the butane). Ordering 1 thing and getting everything needed except a pyrex dish & vector is nice


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Awesome harvest Jin! The Tahoe looks off the hook!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

Larry OG vs. Tahoe OG in Dual Monster Plant System. Thanks for tuning in. What's left other than obnoxious smoke reports? Oh, I don't know, how about Tiffany?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Awesome harvest Jin! The Tahoe looks off the hook!


Much thanks.

Yeah, Larry ain't bad, but I think we all know where it's really at.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Much thanks.
> 
> Yeah, Larry ain't bad, but I think we all know where it's really at.


Dont get me wrong the Larry looks awesome too, but the color of the Tahoe... Wow man just looks awesome! And it's like coverd in trichs, I cant wait to run mine, i got that little toothpick back in feb, oh my how she's grown lol. She'll be a good mommy im sure 

Props for helping me know what strain to get and from where! PO had too damn many to choose from without you!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna try to extract honey oil. Now where do I get Shelite or whatever it is that you use?


try to find Hexane, it has the same molecular structure to shellite, and completely evaporates, Vector Butane is Not safe, nor any of the refined Butanes, they all leaves a residual taste in my opinion, i have tried the quadruple refined butane, and still nothing close to shellite or hexane. butanes contain oils, and corrosive agents, which can not be dissolved, nor can they be evaporated 
according to _*subcool*_.. and trust his methods 100%



lordjin said:


> Don't worry, I have extensive experience with dangerous things.


shellite will only light on fire if exposed to a flame or heating to 230 degrees celcius. which is a very high temperture, and you dont need to get anywhere those 
temperatures to extract.

bubble time  this is my first attempt, and will be finished shortly, will keep you posted


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> try to find Hexane, it has the same molecular structure to shellite, and completely evaporates, Vector Butane is Not safe, nor any of the refined Butanes, they all leaves a residual taste in my opinion, i have tried the quadruple refined butane, and still nothing close to shellite or hexane. butanes contain oils, and corrosive agents, which can not be dissolved, nor can they be evaporated
> according to _*subcool*_.. and trust his methods 100%
> 
> shellite will only light on fire if exposed to a flame or heating to 230 degrees celcius. which is a very high temperture, and you dont need to get anywhere those
> ...


Thanks for the tip.

Oh, you got your bags! How fun!



AzCannaMan said:


> Dont get me wrong the Larry looks awesome too, but the color of the Tahoe... Wow man just looks awesome! And it's like coverd in trichs, I cant wait to run mine, i got that little toothpick back in feb, oh my how she's grown lol. She'll be a good mommy im sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Tahoe's the one.

Thanks for commenting!


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 15, 2012)

theres safe ways to use butane for extraction, if you just let it sit over a stove in a pyrex dish and pop the bubbles, you can get some great tasting honey oil. it does however take experience, theres many different tools used for extraction as well. havent tried hexane yet, where can you get some? i might try dry ice hash this year if anything, its easy to get a hold of and theres no harmful chemicals that can be worked into the oil.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> theres safe ways to use butane for extraction, if you just let it sit over a stove in a pyrex dish and pop the bubbles, you can get some great tasting honey oil. it does however take experience, theres many different tools used for extraction as well. havent tried hexane yet, where can you get some? i might try dry ice hash this year if anything, its easy to get a hold of and theres no harmful chemicals that can be worked into the oil.


I did what you describe 3x in the dish over freshly boiled water each time. No more bubbles at the end... That wouldnt do anything for any oils in the butane. I've heard about sub claiming to have gotten COPD from BHO... Idk........ Seems like something you get from smoking anything long term to me. 

Not saying butane is the best ever, just the best ive ever tried or had personally. I saw someone else's Iso hash ant it looks like black tar. Idk how that can be healthier than the almost clear bho...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Oh, you got your bags! How fun!
> 
> ...


 first attempt


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> first attempt


Amazing. Wow. You can actually see the individual trichomes packed together!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

Side note on Vector - I one time extracted some really shitty weed with vector. At the end after 2 big cans of Vector run over 10 grams of weed I ended up with literally enough oil for about 1 hit (told you it was shitty weed). The pan was still totally clear and showed no residue other than the tiny amount of oil, Vector is 5x refined. If you used Ronsoniol for example the glass would be all hazy with residues left form the impurities. Just sayin... Ive done that for whatever its worth.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> first attempt


That looks nice! Can just see trichs oozing off there! Which micron bag is that from? I use an 80 micron screen on the BHO I make


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> That looks nice! Can just see trichs oozing off there! Which micron bag is that from? I use an 80 micron screen on the BHO I make


thats mostly 73 micron, i just did another run using dry trim, and got ALOT MORE and much better quality, i'll post some pics when it's all dry, the 2nd batch was full of yellow foam when i got down to the last bit, took ages to wash the bubbles out, and took forever to drain through the 25 micron, but the dry trim using the 25 micron, i seemed to get the nicest quality. i filled up a pump sprayer filled ice and water, which helped wash the green out, i got a really nice product, time will tell on effect, i still believe my honey oil with buds to be the highest quality, but i got about 7 grams of that already, and only went through a few ounces of dry trim with the bubble hash making, so i got heaps left, i'll make a day out of it soon, and make a huuuuge batch!! wouldn't it be great to sit back with a heap of mates and smoke hash through a pipe with a screen!!?? i'm looking forward to that bigtime!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 15, 2012)

Isn't that pretty? Look at that tender thing.





One of the better fluff nugs.





And check out how the trichs of even my fluff nugs look so much better than the shop Skywalker pictured below. This shop weed (like most shop weed) has been sitting out in the light for ages. That's why the trichs look wispy and degraded.





Another great example of the old, degraded trichs of shop weed. This time Tahoe.





See how the trichs look dull and don't jump out at you? And they want an arm and a leg for this shite. Grow your own. It's worth the effort.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> first attempt


nice job man one thing i will tell ya , see how it came out a bit green? just means ya had it spinning too long and some of the chlorophyl came off the buds as well as some other waxes and stuff. quick runs on the drill or whatever your using maybe 5 min of hard stirring rest then five more and so on for 30 mins too much longer and ya get green looking and green tasting hash. how long ya spin yours for , ya use a drill?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> nice job man one thing i will tell ya , see how it came out a bit green? just means ya had it spinning too long and some of the chlorophyl came off the buds as well as some other waxes and stuff. quick runs on the drill or whatever your using maybe 5 min of hard stirring rest then five more and so on for 30 mins too much longer and ya get green looking and green tasting hash. how long ya spin yours for , ya use a drill?


Hm. Interesting.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi LJ - Being from the OC I must vote for the Larry  There are definitely some killer strains down here from the 80's. I will check around and see what I can find from a couple of old friends.

The trick with hash is to keep everything cold and to not break up the leaves. You just want to knock off the trichs. There is a thread here somewhere where a guy is getting almost clear bubble hash using a little trim at a time and gently stirring it. I think the good stuff is in the 75 micron bag and the 45 micron is mostly broken bits. He freezes his trim fresh without drying and makes the hash right away. This way the leaves do not break as easy. Make sure you use RO water ice.

Dry ice works great but the dust you make is very sticky and you need to keep everything cold! I made the mistake of pulverizing the leaves with the dry ice in my coffee grinder. I put the resulting bits in a ball jar and put the bubble bag over the mouth of the jar and screwed the lid ring on to hold the screen in place over the mouth of the jar and then just shook it over a big (40x30 in.) piece of glass. A fine light green dust came out and I kept repeating this process until I had a nice pile of green dust the size of a cereal bowl. I scraped all of the dust off of the glass (very sticky) and put it in some parchment paper and squeezed it in to a log (I need to get a press). I used too big of a screen (220 micron) and I ground up the leaves too much so I ended up with more green matter than I expected.

Here is what it looked like:







It tastes just like the hash from days of old and gives a nice slow long stone. Smoked a ton over Christmas out of my regular tobacco pipe and I had the best time!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## DO3SHA (Apr 16, 2012)

Co2 hash oil is by far the cleanest I've taste in extractions except for good ole bubble hash


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE - DAY 67

*Hey LJ - Hope you are sleeping well! I completed several chores today including a res change with water only for tonight. I will add nutes tomorrow. I also put the tote on a table and added the screen. I was so tired when I was done I forgot to get pictures with the screen installed. Here are the pics I got.

This is a picture of the clone/top in the clear totes with a light and blue tote on top:







Here is the new cupboard layout without the screen DOH!







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> I did what you describe 3x in the dish over freshly boiled water each time. No more bubbles at the end... That wouldnt do anything for any oils in the butane. I've heard about sub claiming to have gotten COPD from BHO... Idk........ Seems like something you get from smoking anything long term to me.
> 
> Not saying butane is the best ever, just the best ive ever tried or had personally. I saw someone else's Iso hash ant it looks like black tar. Idk how that can be healthier than the almost clear bho...


whats COPD? like a disease? and if you dont get bubbles idk what temp your setting it at. theres plenty of things that can cause hash/bho to turn really dark, bho thats cooked too hot can be really dark too. good bho is usually like honey, thats why they call it honey oil.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> nice job man one thing i will tell ya , see how it came out a bit green? just means ya had it spinning too long and some of the chlorophyl came off the buds as well as some other waxes and stuff. quick runs on the drill or whatever your using maybe 5 min of hard stirring rest then five more and so on for 30 mins too much longer and ya get green looking and green tasting hash. how long ya spin yours for , ya use a drill?


yeah man, i agree, a bit too green, i used a metal spoon and went like a maniac for 10 minutes, maybe too long, i did another batch before with dry trim, and it came out much nicer, still very dark, but not much green, if any...

pleeeeease say it's better!! but be truthful! i can handle it! i'm still learning. i washed the green out as i was filtering this time, just like matt rize in his video on youtube, i think this time, it will be much better, it smells sweeter already


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE - DAY 67
> 
> *Hey LJ - Hope you are sleeping well! I completed several chores today including a res change with water only for tonight. I will add nutes tomorrow. I also put the tote on a table and added the screen. I was so tired when I was done I forgot to get pictures with the screen installed. Here are the pics I got.
> 
> ...


beautiful Mo  i would say up the food a little now ( just my thoughts ), give her a bit of a boost, she will easily be able to handle some more.....it will perk those leaves right up  looks sweeeeeet!!!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

These things are brilliant. They're perfectly formed to perform their task. The stem acts as a guide and stabilizer for the flat platform that supports the weed. The space between the bulbous glass petals is just wide enough to let air through but keep weed out.





I highly recommend to all glass smokers.

And I seldom use the same screen for more than one bowl. Two bowls tops the rare instances when I do.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

beautifl closeup there jin' i have never used those daisy things....i would love an all glass bowl, how long do they work well before you have to clean them? or u just replace with new? i imagine the resin would build up quickly with your insane stickiness


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah man, i agree, a bit too green, i used a metal spoon and went like a maniac for 10 minutes, maybe too long, i did another batch before with dry trim, and it came out much nicer, still very dark, but not much green, if any...
> 
> pleeeeease say it's better!! but be truthful! i can handle it! i'm still learning. i washed the green out as i was filtering this time, just like matt rize in his video on youtube, i think this time, it will be much better, it smells sweeter already


haha! much nicer looking man great work! first time you say? your a champ man enjoy the nice hash your gonna love it


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

ahhh one thing i forgot to mention flowa , make sure you press that shit flat! like really flat make sure most if not all the moisture is out or your stuff will go moldy in the center for sure or you can chop it up into smaller chunks that works well too  cheers man happy smoking


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE - DAY 67
> 
> *Hey LJ - Hope you are sleeping well! I completed several chores today including a res change with water only for tonight. I will add nutes tomorrow. I also put the tote on a table and added the screen. I was so tired when I was done I forgot to get pictures with the screen installed. Here are the pics I got.
> 
> ...


I must say... that looks really cool. Could be a modern art installation. Why not? This is way better than some of the crap I've seen at gallery exhibits. And unlike most modern art pieces, it actually functions and serves a very important purpose.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> haha! much nicer looking man great work! first time you say? your a champ man enjoy the nice hash your gonna love it


aaaahhhh relief! thanx again! u think that looks full melt?? it was the 74 micron or 73 whateva it is, so 2-3 days drying?

i been watching these hash videos intently, but they dont mix in real time, and maybe i got a bit over vigorous, lesson learnt. less is better, seems that way with almost everything with erbs 

rep curly, u the man!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> aaaahhhh relief! thanx again! u think that looks full melt?? it was the 74 micron or 73 whateva it is, so 2-3 days drying?
> 
> i been watching these hash videos intently, but they dont mix in real time, and maybe i got a bit over vigorous, lesson learnt. less is better, seems that way with almost everything with erbs
> 
> rep curly, u the man!


hey no worries man , thank you , make sure to take note on that bit about flattening it out or chopping it up i would hate to see ya bust it open in a few days and find moldy mc molderson


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah man, i agree, a bit too green, i used a metal spoon and went like a maniac for 10 minutes, maybe too long, i did another batch before with dry trim, and it came out much nicer, still very dark, but not much green, if any...
> 
> pleeeeease say it's better!! but be truthful! i can handle it! i'm still learning. i washed the green out as i was filtering this time, just like matt rize in his video on youtube, i think this time, it will be much better, it smells sweeter already


Damn, that looks just like brown sugar. Sure would love to try some of that.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

and yes from the looks of it flowa that stuff should full melt for ya ..... you'll soon find out


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> beautifl closeup there jin' i have never used those daisy things....i would love an all glass bowl, how long do they work well before you have to clean them? or u just replace with new? i imagine the resin would build up quickly with your insane stickiness


Yeah, that's why you buy cases by the hundreds so you can just use it once and toss it in an alcohol bath.











Speaking of all glass bowl, this one is a real keeper. Note the hour glass bottleneck interior of the flat, thick glass neck. It's not a cheap bowl. It's also really, really easy to clean. -- A clean bowl makes all the difference. I find myself cleaning my bowl after around every fifth or so bowl. I'm pretty obsessive, and my weed is high on the resin content.

















I scored with this one. It came with the perc.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

'ilikeitalot' !! cry whimper whimper.....glass. lovely glass


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

fuckin eh man how much that jar of thse bad bitches cost ya?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> fuckin eh man how much that jar of thse bad bitches cost ya?


Like 11 or so US for 120.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 'ilikeitalot' !! cry whimper whimper.....glass. lovely glass


They don't have this shit down there? Surely...

Check out these guys. They're a Chinese seller called iOffer. They're Chinese. They'll ship worldwide. You'll have to wait three weeks to get it by post, but their selection is huge. They have everything... and last I checked, glass is still legal.

This 18mm five-arm tree amber perc is exactly as it's described in their product photo.





I give them high marks for quality (and accurate product advertising) based on close examination of this piece. I'll order from them again.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Like 11 or so US for 120.


very cool man gotta grab me a jar im stuck paying a buck a piece for em


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

curly604 said:


> very cool man gotta grab me a jar im stuck paying a buck a piece for em


When it comes to cheap glass, always go Chinese. Lol. When it comes to cheap anything for that matter... Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

His position is fine... but "he hates it?" How can anyone "hate it?" I don't trust people who say they 'hate it.' I bet you anything he says it publicly because of his wife. What a pussy. He knows too many of his audience members smoke weed, so he can't talk shit about it... but he says he 'hates' it because he's a doormat to his wife. I bet you SHE hates it.
[video=youtube;alMyufkyrQg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alMyufkyrQg&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
"And if it got legal it would proabably be so much stronger?" Is this an out-of-touch old man talking about something he knows nothing about or what? 

Oh yes, wouldn't it be so funny to see marijuana brands targeted at groups of people like blacks and women? Cue Stern's unfunny 'black voice.'

Yes, Howard... you've failed to say anything funny or interesting again.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

Here's Adrianne Curry. Who? American's Top Model winner number 1. I know, I had to look her up, too.





Something I always knew, but good to see anyway. Bourdain.





"I can't smile without you... I can't laugh, I can't sing, finding it hard to do anything!"





Okay, these two many not actually be smoking weed in the picture, but they may as well be...





Here's some 'good shit.'





Lord of the Bongs.





This is dumb.





And last but not least, easily my favorite Jackass, Steve-O has made me laugh more than all the other guys combined.

















What? You mean Steve-O gets high? You could have knocked me over with a flying piece of manure to my groin.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

So what are you doing for 4/20? I'll be making last minute preparations for 4/21! Six more short days! And hey, I found a couple of shots of Tiff that I really, really like. So here's to you, Anthony and whoever took that other photo. Thanks for the inspiration. You've given me something to shoot for.






Remind me to get some shots like this (minus the sweater).


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;WvWpujcNpeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvWpujcNpeQ[/video]
I read the recounting of his initial trauma treatment. His mother is just as much of a warrior. Intense. Both Tyler and his mother are remarkable people.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey LJ 

Did you sleep well?

I will be spreading my Father's ashes in the ocean on 4/20 (my Aunt picked this day without knowing its relevance). It is a happy moment not sad so do not be bummed. He was sick for the last 12 years so it was really a blessing. He lived on Maui since the 60's and we had some great times together. I will be smoking one to him on Friday.

I think the picture with the sweater is just as beautiful as without - very artistic. You have a good eye for this and I know you will have some amazing chemistry with Tiff.

Do you like my table? It was an estate sale find that reminded me of some furniture my Grandfather made. When I realized it would fit in the space and be the perfect height I was really inspired. It will make things much easier on my back. I am going to go out and take some pictures of the screen right now. Will post them soon.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So what are you doing for 4/20? I'll be making last minute preparations for 4/21! Six more short days! And hey, I found a couple of shots of Tiff that I really, really like. So here's to you, Anthony and whoever took that other photo. Thanks for the inspiration. You've given me something to shoot for.
> 
> 
> Remind me to get some shots like this (minus the sweater).


soooo so yummy  i just love naked boobies in a sweater!! oooohhhh now that's breakfast, i'm full now  i just don't think id be able to stop playing with her breasts, i would be her bra for a day easily mmmmmmm boobies



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ
> 
> Did you sleep well?
> 
> ...


Good to see your positive outlook Mo' i hear u, we will all smoke a bowl for you aswell if you like  4/20 ey inspection day for me!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks FM - I hear you on the boobies! I never tire of playing with boobies 

Post some pics of the "music room" hehe.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Thanks FM - I hear you on the boobies! I never tire of playing with boobies
> 
> Post some pics of the "music room" hehe.


i will don't you worry  on that note, i'm gone to play with some boobies ......why is it soooo nice to smother yourself in boobs, you know like really push your face into them, it's great isn't it, soo warm, and plush, and smooth. yum


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ
> 
> Did you sleep well?
> 
> ...


I slept like the dead. I didn't sleep at all on Saturday. Started at 12noon and found myself still awake, smoking bowls, and cleaning up until 8am next morning! After I did some last minute cleaning up, I sat down and thought, "Hey, I'm not that tired." That's all I remember. When I came to, it was 2 in the afternoon. LOL!

Hm... 4/20 sounds like it's gonna be a reflective time for you.

And thanks. I know the shoot will go well. I'm pretty sure she's gonna stay in SoCal, btw. Say bye bye to Tiffany, Florida. You keep your alligators, we'll take your Tiffany.



flowamasta said:


> soooo so yummy  i just love naked boobies in a sweater!! oooohhhh now that's breakfast, i'm full now  i just don't think id be able to stop playing with her breasts, i would be her bra for a day easily mmmmmmm boobie


Your enthusiasm is almost as infectious as Tiffany herself.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 16, 2012)

OMG Tiffany....... Crap I just drooled everywhere on my laptop!~


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> OMG Tiffany....... Crap I just drooled everywhere on my laptop!~


Interestingly, Tiffany was once voted "most likely to cause fluid stains on computers."


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

a dry nug for you jin' 

does it pass the jin' visual test ?


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow flowa that looks like some CHRONIC! How are you guys doing? 

For my 4/20 this Friday, I'm going to wake up, prepare a breakfast, and then SMOKE MY COLA OF RED DRAGON THAT HAS BEEN CURING FOR 6 MONTHS! then I'll happily eat my breakfast . I'm going to freezer grind a lot of my bad weed/small nugs I have so I can put kief on bowls all day long


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> a dry nug for you jin'
> 
> does it pass the jin' visual test ?


Holy shit. That's packed with trichs.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Wow flowa that looks like some CHRONIC! How are you guys doing?
> 
> For my 4/20 this Friday, I'm going to wake up, prepare a breakfast, and then SMOKE MY COLA OF RED DRAGON THAT HAS BEEN CURING FOR 6 MONTHS! then I'll happily eat my breakfast . I'm going to freezer grind a lot of my bad weed/small nugs I have so I can put kief on bowls all day long


thanx mate! i think i got it right on time, see the trichs how they are still milky white, and only a few are going amber, just how i like it, a good stong buzz!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been obsessed with them ever since I was a kid. I think we're all pretty familiar with the common variety?





And when breeders got really creative and developed the crown tail type, I was all over it.






But Ladies and Germinators, I finally found the pure white Half-Moon I've been searching for all my life... I couldn't believe it when I saw it. Every time I go into an aquarium store, I always check their Bettas. Commons, Crownies, but never, never Half-Moons. I walked into the cheesiest little pet store ever and there it was. Not only are moons hard to find, pure whites? It was the only one they had.





I love this fish. It's a living paint brush. Hard as FUCK to find.

Oh, and never keep your fighting fish in one of those little cups... Especially an impossible to find pure white Half Moon.





Note the 2.5 gallon mini-heater. These are tropical fish, people. If you wonder why they always look so lethargic in those plastic cups, it's because they're cold. As soon as I fired up that heater, he became active and started spreading his fins. He fights with his own reflection in the acrylic. He's so much happier in his warm, private aquarium. It's almost like he can't believe the jackpot he hit when I brought him home. Ph 7.0 for him. Nothing but the best for White Moonie.

Also, bettas, unlike other fish, have what is known as a labyrinth organ that allows them to gulp air at the surface of the water... They do best in still, non-aerated water. Cool, huh?


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 17, 2012)

Just harvested my two master bubbas. I left the lower stuff for later. Got 14 nice sized colas hanging. Tired, pics tomorrow. I'm so proud. :^)


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Just harvested my two master bubbas. I left the lower stuff for later. Got 14 nice sized colas hanging. Tired, pics tomorrow. I'm so proud. :^)


How many hours that cost ya?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

You really can't appreciate this guy without video. Known as the "White Ghost" in the Betta collecting scene, it's clear why this particular variety is prized and difficult to breed. Check out Moonie flexing his muscles. Yeah...
[video=youtube;jvjqb-iuAAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvjqb-iuAAU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
He's so happy in there. He just gulped down five pellets! What a champ. I can't believe I finally landed the All White Half Moon! 











Edit:
My obsession with tropical fish, hydroponics, it was destined to happen. Lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2012)

how do y ou mate those things? i just got a little fishtank and put two gold fish in it from out of my pond. used to have a alligator gar but it recently died. the goldfish got lucky.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> how do y ou mate those things? i just got a little fishtank and put two gold fish in it from out of my pond. used to have a alligator gar but it recently died. the goldfish got lucky.


You want to breed Bettas? I don't know much about it, but it's a fine art. Here are the very, very crude basics of getting started: Take a champion male and a champion female with favorable characteristics. Provide real floating aquatic vegetation. Start with a partitioned aquarium (about five gallons). Heat water to just under 80f. Let the male and female share the water with the barrier up while you feed them nothing but live food in this warm environment. After a few days to a week or two of this, raise the partition. They'll either mate or the male will just kill the female. Either way, the female is gonna get damaged badly. The male will probably have built a bubble nest already before you remove the partition. He's gonna try for it all when you introduce them. I tried it twice and failed.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 17, 2012)

hm wow.. whats a cool fish that will eat anything that i could put in my little aquarium.. a pacu?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hm wow.. whats a cool fish that will eat anything that i could put in my little aquarium.. a pacu?


Oscars are easy to keep. I would stick with cichlids. Pacus resemble piranha, but they're vegetarians primarily.


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 17, 2012)

im not trying to correct you lordjin just wanted to throw in here that i got 2 large pacu and 6 different kind of cichlids and 2 red belly piranhas all in the same 75 gallon tank. the pacu eats alot of plants in my aquarium but they freak out when i throw in some feeder fish and they tear them into pieces if they cant swollow them whole. for some reason they are meaner than the piranhas are lol and i throw in chunks of red meat sometimes for the piranhas and the pacus and cichlids tear it up to. the cichlids are very aggresive and will fight my piranhas for food sometimes. it seems like my piranhas are the nicest fish in the tank for some reason, and they are full grown. anyway cichlids are very easy to take of compared to piranhas so if youwant a fish that will eat everything go with what jin said and get the cichlids they are cheap and some kinds get pretty big.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> How many hours that cost ya?


It took about 2 hours. I only trimmed the fan leaves off so far, since I have to let any sm crawl up. (ew) I still have the lower branches and two colas that weren't as "ripe" as the others. This is what I have hanging so far:





Tonight I will check on the ogs and see if they are ready.


----------



## slayer6669 (Apr 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;C3nMvNe3z3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3nMvNe3z3Q[/video]


HEY JIN HAVE YOU EVER BEEN HIGH AS FUCK?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> im not trying to correct you lordjin just wanted to throw in here that i got 2 large pacu and 6 different kind of cichlids and 2 red belly piranhas all in the same 75 gallon tank. the pacu eats alot of plants in my aquarium but they freak out when i throw in some feeder fish and they tear them into pieces if they cant swollow them whole. for some reason they are meaner than the piranhas are lol and i throw in chunks of red meat sometimes for the piranhas and the pacus and cichlids tear it up to. the cichlids are very aggresive and will fight my piranhas for food sometimes. it seems like my piranhas are the nicest fish in the tank for some reason, and they are full grown. anyway cichlids are very easy to take of compared to piranhas so if youwant a fish that will eat everything go with what jin said and get the cichlids they are cheap and some kinds get pretty big.


Right. I remember on River Monsters there was an episode about the Pacu. He eats whatever is around. True.

Sounds like a nice fresh water predatory scenario you got going. I used to be obsessed with the Red Devil Cichlid and kept nothing but those for a stretch of time. There was this one I had. I'll never forget him. I got three Red Devil babies one day and started them in a 15 gallon. One of them quickly showed his superior size and strength and eventually killed the other two. Lone survivor, he claimed the tank as his. This was a vicious fish. I swear he was more dog than fish. Super stout and a huge hump on his head. Def an alpha male. Whenever I would approach the glass, he would swim up like a dog for a treat. I trained him to jump out of the water and snap up feeder fish dangling from my fingers. Mini-Sea World show. He got spoiled on goldfish and wouldn't eat the dry food, though. It was a pain keeping it up. I had a separate aerated goldfish aquarium just for his food. He got to be about eight inches alone in a 55 gallon before I took him to the shop for credit. Even big oscars would get hurt by this fish. I just couldn't keep up with his appetite for goldfish. **It's my theory that feeding him nothing but live guppies as a juvenile and then nothing but live goldfish as an adult intensified his aggressive, predatory instinct.**

How's that for cichlid lore?

[video=youtube;zxlFjorDSIs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxlFjorDSIs[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> It took about 2 hours. I only trimmed the fan leaves off so far, since I have to let any sm crawl up. (ew) I still have the lower branches and two colas that weren't as "ripe" as the others. This is what I have hanging so far:
> 
> View attachment 2126179
> 
> ...


Nice. I see you like to keep sugar leaves dangling. Edit: Oh, sm.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey LJ - here is a quick update. 

pH 6.8 - yikes
ppm 750

Added Flora Nova Bloom to fix both. Trained some branches and broke some leaves. Those giant sativa fan leaves are not good for weaving. I think I will just keep spreading them out underneath. Moved the top in the clone tote outside in a hallway in the shade to harden it off for its eventual release. 

Took some pictures - yay!

The top piece day 5:







From the side:







And the screen:








It is getting harder to get in and out of my tote. I think I will set up some kind of system for getting water in and out.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> [video=youtube;C3nMvNe3z3Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3nMvNe3z3Q[/video]
> 
> 
> HEY JIN HAVE YOU EVER BEEN HIGH AS FUCK?


Hilarious.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - here is a quick update.
> 
> pH 6.8 - yikes
> ppm 750
> ...


That's amazing. Looks like your giant clone took. And your scrog looks very promising. Excellent.


----------



## jojo2002 (Apr 17, 2012)

hows it going jin? What did you end up harvesting? Haven't been on lately trying to get the garden organized.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> hows it going jin? What did you end up harvesting? Haven't been on lately trying to get the garden organized.


It's drying as we speak. I'll have data in a few days.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

looking good Mo  she's alive shes alive!!! haven't seen you in my thread yet jin  you can't stop looking at your buds can you 

got a new pipe a couple of days ago.....neat or what  has thick yellow liquid inside to cool in the fridge! sweeeet, for my lumps of hash


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It's drying as we speak. I'll have data in a few days.


You gonna make BHO? IMHO BHO from the coveted Tahoe would prob be the strongest MJ product ever known to man! Seriously...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> looking good Mo  she's alive shes alive!!! haven't seen you in my thread yet jin  you can't stop looking at your buds can you
> 
> got a new pipe a couple of days ago.....neat or what  has thick yellow liquid inside to cool in the fridge! sweeeet, for my lumps of hash


That's glycerin? I don't think I've ever seen a piece like that. Way cool. See? Now you made me want something again.



AzCannaMan said:


> You gonna make BHO? IMHO BHO from the coveted Tahoe would prob be the strongest MJ product ever known to man! Seriously...


I have tons of resin besides the bud to process. I'm thinking about doing something.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's glycerin? I don't think I've ever seen a piece like that. Way cool. See? Now you made me want something again.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tons of resin besides the bud to process. I'm thinking about doing something.


i'm not sure what the liquid is, anyones guess at this point  it is cool isnt it, i seen it the other day, and thought i just gotta have it, my other glassy is a bit small, and the liquid appeal, well lets just say i was a bit buzzed when i had a look, and got kinda mesmerized in the liquid, as it travels down the pipe it hits all the ripples, and the bubble is just big enough to squeeze past each section, gloooop glooop, looks really cool, wanted a green one, but they only had pink and orange, it's about 7 inches long, and fairly weighty, so its got a great feel in your hand, and perfect size holes


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm not sure what the liquid is, anyones guess at this point  it is cool isnt it, i seen it the other day, and thought i just gotta have it, my other glassy is a bit small, and the liquid appeal, well lets just say i was a bit buzzed when i had a look, and got kinda mesmerized in the liquid, as it travels down the pipe it hits all the ripples, and the bubble is just big enough to squeeze past each section, gloooop glooop, looks really cool, wanted a green one, but they only had pink and orange, it's about 7 inches long, and fairly weighty, so its got a great feel in your hand, and perfect size holes


Yeah, I'm thinking that thick liquid is a glycerin substance. Same concept as those fancy bongs that cost over a thousand smackers. It's supposed to thicken and hold the cold rather than freezing in the ice box if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking that thick liquid is a glycerin substance. Same concept as those fancy bongs that cost over a thousand smackers. It's supposed to thicken and hold the cold rather than freezing in the ice box if I'm not mistaken.


i'm a bit scared to put it in the freezer, the chiller in the fridge is cold enough  and yeah, maybe that helps thicken it, it does seem thick, such a stoner whistle, on the pack ' suitable for all herbs and tobacco'


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, I just got an email from my ex-roommate (pictured below). She's gonna be in town this weekend and we're gonna do a fun, bonus shoot for old time's sake. Not a professional model, but what a cutie. I really do love this girl and miss her quite a bit... I especially miss the sexy outfits she would try on and randomly walk around the apartment in... glad I'll be able to tell her in person soon.





Hopeless ass-man, here. Guilty as charged.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 17, 2012)

I photograph it for your viewing pleasure. I took a look at the good stuff drying in the cab. Looks freakish.











Macros of the good stuff coming up.


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 17, 2012)

That fluff looks amazing... that high as fuck song was hilarious hahaha I can totally relate to the convenience store part XD can't wait for the macros


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

Refilling the humidifier now. 

Here are the sugar leaves. It's gonna snow in LA again.












Awesome. Simply awesome.











Man, I'm gonna smoke this. Can you believe it?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

Anton came down with an ear infection so we went to the vet today. The big baby cried the whole way. I just squirted his ear canal good with prescription ointment.





What a baby.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 18, 2012)

Poor kitty kitty lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Poor kitty kitty lol


Oh, he'll be fine.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Awesome. Simply awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn jin, hope my plant has trichs caked onto the buds like this tahoe. your bongs gonna get dirty real fast, that always happens to me when i harvest lol. oh and did you get one of these yet?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> damn jin, hope my plant has trichs caked onto the buds like this tahoe. your bongs gonna get dirty real fast, that always happens to me when i harvest lol. oh and did you get one of these yet?


Not yet. Damn! I forgot about that thing.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Not yet. Damn! I forgot about that thing.


its a good investment, just 15 bucks and your piece will be like 5x smoother. 




lordjin said:


>


whata pussy! hahahaha.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;sLgx845rW4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLgx845rW4w&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

It shouldn't surprise you to learn that I collected comix when I was a a kid.





but hey, even back in the day when I used to ride my bike to the local 7-11 for the latest on the comic rack, I knew the Avengers (Thor especially) would be difficult to depict in live action film. Thor is the living embodiment of Norse Myth in case you didn't know. A living god... yeah, funny, huh?

But after watching this clip of Iron Man fighting Thor, a geek can't help but get just a little excited.
[video=youtube;ku-xK9eJQyM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=ku-xK9eJQyM[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

And why did she marry Sam Rockwell? Weird.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey LJ - I found this while I was cleaning out my cupboard:







I picked this up at a garage sale a few years ago. It makes lights flicker in sync with the speaker signal. It has a great name don't you think?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

that cat back there is insane, that chick probably rides it around the house, and i'd watch that....intently


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

That chick has a huge furry pussy!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE - DAY 69 hehe

*Hey LJ - Today is going so slowly! Here is my update.

pH 6.2 (why wont it go down!)
ppm 840

Put the top/clone outside again today. It loved the indirect sunlight. I dug around the Hydroton to view the rockwool but I did not see any roots yet (day 6).

I was moving the plant branches and trying to find good positions that would not cover some of the nice side branching and I realized that I could just spread out the branches and let the litlle stuff grow up to the screen. So now I am tying her down hehe.

Screen before:







Screen after:







I can't wait to see what she does!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE - DAY 69 hehe
> 
> *Hey LJ - Today is going so slowly! Here is my update.
> 
> ...


what's you're food doin Mo? is she uptaking much? cause i think she's looking for food, PH may go down with some added food, LJ might have a better idea, she looks a beautiful nice green and she's cruisin along, leaves could be a little more perky by now, thinking a food shortage maybe.....MAYBE... please have LJ quote on this for sure


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

I think it is the sativa strain that just has more hanging type leaves. I remember the Hawaiian back in the day had really hangy looking leaves. The Mr Goo had those more starched looking upright leaves. We will see what the clone does outside.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is what Mr Goo looked like:


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 18, 2012)

upright perky leaves are a true sign that the leaves are doing the sole purpose of photosynthesis, and are soaking up the suns rays, i notice on hotter days outside my leaves will be more perky, but saying that, if shes holding alot of water, and drinking alot, she may look wilted, but still fine, you maybe correct Mo  only trial and error can perceive.
sometimes the leaves can hang, due to heavy transpiration, depending on environment, that could play a small factor i guess


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I found this while I was cleaning out my cupboard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, man. Look at that thing. I recognize that manufacturer symbol...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is what Mr Goo looked like:


That looks swell. I would imagine you would have to keep something like that away from tempted eyes.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 18, 2012)

After his third application of ointment (including the one at the vet), the black discharge from his infection is drying up and flaking off. I think he's gonna be okay. Which is good because the last thing I need is to be worrying about my cat this weekend.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> After his third application of ointment (including the one at the vet), the black discharge from his infection is drying up and flaking off. I think he's gonna be okay. Which is good because the last thing I need is to be worrying about my cat this weekend.


Wow, LJ, if you are able to hold down a cat and put ointment in its ear, you are truly gifted. It always amazed me how a four pound cat can outmaneuver an adult human. Anton must be a nice cat.

Can I ask your opinion on the following pic. Ready or not yet? There are a lot of clear trichs still and this is day 67 of 12/12. I still see some pistils that look fresh, too. This just doesn't look like my master bubbas did when they were ready, nor your OGs. Are my expectations too high?



What do you think?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Wow, LJ, if you are able to hold down a cat and put ointment in its ear, you are truly gifted. It always amazed me how a four pound cat can outmaneuver an adult human. Anton must be a nice cat.
> 
> Can I ask your opinion on the following pic. Ready or not yet? There are a lot of clear trichs still and this is day 67 of 12/12. I still see some pistils that look fresh, too. This just doesn't look like my master bubbas did when they were ready, nor your OGs. Are my expectations too high?
> 
> ...


67 days is an eternity for me. But it's not unheard of for it to go longer. If the leaves and overall plant appearance don't look to 'dead' (as in not growing and just drying), then you can risk a few more days.

And four pounds? Try more like fifteen. And yes, Anton and I have a pretty tight bond. He trusts me implicitly. He may resist a little and shake his head, but there's a part of him that likes getting his ear swabbed and squirted. He thumps his hind leg like it hurts and feels good at the same time.

He's just so darned cute. On the way to the vet it was all howls. But when we were done, HE jumped into the carry bag! And on the way home, calm as can be. Asshole.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

Check out how I can freeze him in motion with the flash on. The flash really catches his ghostly white as well. I still need to get a clean shot of him in full fin spread and gill flare.





What a lion. He owns this little tank. I fuckin' scored. So rare to just find one in a store. And this proves it. He's all white. No color or markings of any kind. And NOT an albino.





And building that bubble nest to demonstrate his total ownership of the water. If I threw a female in there, she would be in BIG trouble.

And here are some more amazing Half Moon varieties.


















And look at this one. His fin pattern looks like fucking eagle feathers. I would KILL for this one.





Isn't it strangely poetic? Arguably the most beautiful tropical fish on the planet, and the males tear each other to ribbons on sight. Always. Without fail. And it's only the males that sport this incredible 'plumage.' Nature's wonders... Can you imagine fighting the specimens above? Including mine? Especially the last one? Now that would be an amazing fish crime. Fighting my rare all-white ghost against super-rare eagle feathers would be the crime of the century.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 19, 2012)

they are beautiful fish indeed jin' that's news to me that they fight each other! wow, amazing colours, especially the one with a feather like tail 

hey jin, you got some babies lined up  i'm flying alon......day 6


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 19, 2012)

omgosh you did NOT name him moonie. you're not a closet unificationist, perchance?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> omgosh you did NOT name him moonie. you're not a closet unificationist, perchance?


Hell no. Perish the thought.

I worship only the vast expanse of the sky and the life-giving earth... and the steel of my sword.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> they are beautiful fish indeed jin' that's news to me that they fight each other! wow, amazing colours, especially the one with a feather like tail
> 
> hey jin, you got some babies lined up  i'm flying alon......day 6


Why you devil. You're relentless.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

And this is my OTHER yacht.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

So I got one of the not-quite-dry-yet Tahoe fluff nugs, cut it up, and mixed it in with some of the old stuff I'm still smoking.





It added a real strong energy rush to my wake and bake, but I still feel really sedate. Very promising. Tates really good, too.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

Smoke some weed. Listen. Don't swallow your tongue.
[video=youtube;hvHJOus1pRo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvHJOus1pRo[/video]


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> 67 days is an eternity for me. But it's not unheard of for it to go longer. If the leaves and overall plant appearance don't look to 'dead' (as in not growing and just drying), then you can risk a few more days.
> 
> And four pounds? Try more like fifteen. And yes, Anton and I have a pretty tight bond. He trusts me implicitly. He may resist a little and shake his head, but there's a part of him that likes getting his ear swabbed and squirted. He thumps his hind leg like it hurts and feels good at the same time.
> 
> He's just so darned cute. On the way to the vet it was all howls. But when we were done, HE jumped into the carry bag! And on the way home, calm as can be. Asshole.


Thanks! These plants don't look "done" to me yet. They are getting a little more light now that I've chopped some of the others in there. I will give them a few more days if they need it.

Our cat was only 4 pounds and stronger than a 200 lb man. lol (she was a Siamese) Yours looks much calmer.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks! These plants don't look "done" to me yet. They are getting a little more light now that I've chopped some of the others in there. I will give them a few more days if they need it.
> 
> Our cat was only 4 pounds and stronger than a 200 lb man. lol (she was a Siamese) Yours looks much calmer.


Yeah, when they're done done, you'll know.

Siamese are not the easiest to handle, but there's nothing more darling than a Siamese short hair. My neighbor in the building over always had this adorable little female sitting on his window sill. Whenever I would walk by his window, she would meow at me. Cutest thing. He and his girlfiriend moved, though.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;xYq7CuVpAeo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYq7CuVpAeo&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

Is this the female Meatloaf or what?
[video=youtube;_eXw47qb4U0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eXw47qb4U0[/video]
For the longest time I thought this was a Kate Bush song.


----------



## curly604 (Apr 19, 2012)

that yacht is fucking amazing and once im beligifamous i will need one in every color  , fluffy pre smoke looks good man very very frosty , and to top it all off some pixies! one of the best live shows ive ever seen hands down. cant wait to see and hear how the top nugs turn out , how much weight ya think you got?


----------



## curly604 (Apr 19, 2012)

george cervantez is awesome too he's totally like the david suzuki of weed lol they even sound similar


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> that yacht is fucking amazing and once im beligifamous i will need one in every color  , fluffy pre smoke looks good man very very frosty , and to top it all off some pixies! one of the best live shows ive ever seen hands down. cant wait to see and hear how the top nugs turn out , how much weight ya think you got?


I'll announce final dry weight soon enough.

Pixies fan? Points for you.



curly604 said:


> george cervantez is awesome too he's totally like the david suzuki of weed lol they even sound similar


I like the fact that he comes in two versions.

Good Jorge:





Bad Jorge:


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LoadedGreen (Apr 19, 2012)

Happy 420 Jin


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

LoadedGreen said:


> Happy 420 Jin


What up, Green? I can't believe you're the only one to wish me a happy 420... the only holiday that matters. And as such, I will be taking the day off from work tomorrow in preparation for my shoot with Tiffany the next day. Whoop! Who's a happy photographer?


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE - DAY 70!
*
Hey LJ - Your avitar looks like she is under my LED!

Day 70 - really!

pH 6.1
ppm 850
Added water and nutes - there are some gold tips so I will keep a close eye on her. The clone is looking good - still no obvious roots.

Screen - color corrected with lights on:








Tip growth:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Apr 19, 2012)

Should I flip her and fill the screen during stretch? The reason I ask is that it is what Scotty did on his scrog.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Should I flip her and fill the screen during stretch? The reason I ask is that it is what Scotty did on his scrog.


Wow. That's coming along nicely. My eyebrows actually raised up when I saw that photo. Nicely done. 

I think you can keep vegging for a bit as you have great space, but flipping now and continuing to tuck as they stretch is def another way to go. Up to you. Either way, she looks great.

Edit:
Y'know something? You're a pretty handy and creative grower. I just may learn something from you. I think I already have.

Though my grow is done, you're keeping the ol' journal pumping with life. Peace.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hell no. Perish the thought.
> 
> I worship only the vast expanse of the sky and the life-giving earth... and the steel of my sword.


dagnabbit, and here i thought i was gonna get the inside scoop on the group wedding thing.
at least you knew what i was talking about.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> dagnabbit, and here i thought i was gonna get the inside scoop on the group wedding thing.
> at least you knew what i was talking about.


Yeah, I know all about that shite.

Look at these pictures I found for you. Are you pleased?











Note the Kama Sutra book in the background.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

What better way to spend this magical day than jarring bud that's been slow-drying for six days?





I'll get to the rest later. I just took a sample hit and feel like sitting in the sun all of a sudden.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I know all about that shite.
> 
> Look at these pictures I found for you. Are you pleased?
> 
> ...


racial profiling at its best  (on my part, of course).

[insert that "moderator kitteh approves of ur submishins" pic here.]

(you know you're stoned when you can't be assed c&p-ing a meme.)

 happy 420 jinjin


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> racial profiling at its best  (on my part, of course).
> 
> [insert that "moderator kitteh approves of ur submishins" pic here.]
> 
> ...


Someone's been hitting the CBD's again.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Note the Kama Sutra book in the background.


no beaker bongs


----------



## Mohican (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 LJ! Back from the boat ride and all went well. Beautiful day 

On the way home I picked up some plumbing so I can add a secondary spill-over res to my LJT. Now I won't need to lift the lid while she is scrooggin'

Listened to the radio on the way to today and Mark and Brian had a discussion about the origin of 420. During the show they were talking about Willie Nelson and how he said when he dies we should roll him up and smoke him! Made me laugh 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> no beaker bongs


Yeah, but it's Hello Kitty.



Mohican said:


> Happy 420 LJ! Back from the boat ride and all went well. Beautiful day
> 
> On the way home I picked up some plumbing so I can add a secondary spill-over res to my LJT. Now I won't need to lift the lid while she is scrooggin'
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had quite a day. Me too. Spent the day running last minute errands for my shoot tomorrow. Speaking of which...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm currently having an email conversation with Tiffany where we're trying to figure out the outfits I want pulled from her wardrobe. Ah, life is hard...





This is the LAST Tiffany-shot-by-someone-else photo I will post.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, but it's Hello Kitty.


therefore its acceptable hahaha. 
i wanna bong that i can name voltron, cause it'll have removable pieces like voltron. hahahaha.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> therefore its acceptable hahaha.
> i wanna bong that i can name voltron, cause it'll have removable pieces like voltron. hahahaha.


Hm. A Voltron bong... Now I would pay good money for that.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hm. A Voltron bong... Now I would pay good money for that.


i may have to ask someone who blows glass for illadelph to make me a piece. id make sure all the pieces corresponded to the colors of voltron too. idk how but a blower could find a way to make it work.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 20, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i may have to ask someone who blows glass for illadelph to make me a piece. id make sure all the pieces corresponded to the colors of voltron too. idk how but a blower could find a way to make it work.


That could quite possibly be the most awesome bong in the world.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm gonna start packing my gear, but I thought I'd stop by and say hi first!

Just to show you that I mean business...


----------



## TheStrainMaker (Apr 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna start packing my gear, but I thought I'd stop by and say hi first!
> 
> Just to show you that I mean business...


Sweet setup.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 21, 2012)

TheStrainMaker said:


> Sweet setup.


Thanks. I try not to fuck around when it comes to this.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna start packing my gear, but I thought I'd stop by and say hi first!
> 
> Just to show you that I mean business...


:^O You're taking Anton, too?


----------



## curly604 (Apr 21, 2012)

hey jin happy belated 420 hope ya had a good one , nice gear ya got there man cant wait to see the shots of tiffany  , i know your a man that likes his bongs / attachments , check this crazy bowl i picked up yesterday just meant for smoking oil or concentrates ..bought a new bong too but shes comin in the mail  threw in a couple shots of my tent as well things rolling along nicely im at day 21 in flower now and my leds are on par or performing better than any hps setup i have used before , couldnt be happier. cheers man hope the shoot goes well.

View attachment 2131742View attachment 2131743View attachment 2131745View attachment 2131746View attachment 2131747


----------



## AzCannaMan (Apr 21, 2012)

How much do those LED's cost you to run Curly? How are they better than a HPS?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 21, 2012)

Morning Jin' 

i would like to share my Jack/Skunk baby with you.....day 7 .....











and a bit of hash i been playing around with  my quality being average in my opinion because of the bubble bag quality, i have tried a gentle batch, and all sorts, the best i have gotten is the really dark amber coloured bubble, and i got some milky lookin bubble from my fresh indoor batch, you can still see bits of green, but i'm happy for $30 bubble bags, they are ok if you are careful, because i think they leak around the stitching slightly, so i got a mate to help, and we poured directly through the screen slowly, and got a much better product .....here's a pic of the 74 micron fresh bubble, and the 20 micron amber bubble from a batch of dry frozen sugar trim, still have to try dry ice yet, next trick on the menu, when i get around to buying some










cheers....Flowamasta


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 21, 2012)

try using fresh trim for the bubble hash i do comes out nice and clean


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 21, 2012)

acidbox420 said:


> try using fresh trim for the bubble hash i do comes out nice and clean


yeah mate, i said in the post, the milky hash is from fresh trim, the amber being the dry, and trust me, i've tried soo many ways with these bags. not the greatest quality bags is all. pretty much best i can get, and thats with a gentle stir with a wooden spoon for only 3 minutes!! i still got contaminants.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 21, 2012)

It was HOT as fuck in Hollywood today! And of course no ac for Jin. FUCK! How much do I love my readers?





Tiffany C. shot by Lordjin. What the fuck is Feminized Culture? Beats the fuck out of me.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 21, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> :^O You're taking Anton, too?


Yes. I take him with me wherever I go.



curly604 said:


> hey jin happy belated 420 hope ya had a good one , nice gear ya got there man cant wait to see the shots of tiffany  , i know your a man that likes his bongs / attachments , check this crazy bowl i picked up yesterday just meant for smoking oil or concentrates ..bought a new bong too but shes comin in the mail  threw in a couple shots of my tent as well things rolling along nicely im at day 21 in flower now and my leds are on par or performing better than any hps setup i have used before , couldnt be happier. cheers man hope the shoot goes well.
> 
> View attachment 2131742View attachment 2131743View attachment 2131745View attachment 2131746View attachment 2131747


Oh, ho... fucking sweet, man. I want that. The glass and the plant matter.



flowamasta said:


> Morning Jin'
> 
> i would like to share my Jack/Skunk baby with you.....day 7 .....
> 
> ...


Wow. Lovely.

Cheers to you, mate. Hey, I just shot Tiff. Waddayasay?


----------



## acidbox420 (Apr 21, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah mate, i said in the post, the milky hash is from fresh trim, the amber being the dry, and trust me, i've tried soo many ways with these bags. not the greatest quality bags is all. pretty much best i can get, and thats with a gentle stir with a wooden spoon for only 3 minutes!! i still got contaminants.


Woops i missed that lol have ya watched the matrizz bubble vid he like washes the last bag like he was panning for gold almost lol if ya havnt seen the vid you should check that part out


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

(BTW hardly any makeup here. What a doll. I left her moles in this time because they're cute, too.)





Well damn, pot-smokers, I don't know what to say about Tiffany other than she's a real life angel. Her demeanor was warm but professional. Just as I thought, a smart young lady with a good head on her shoulders... ahem.

Anyway, shooting with her was a dream... except for all the sweating I did. Why can't I ever stay dry on a shoot? Well whatever. I'm really happy with the shots I got, and Tiff (I can refer to her as that now) seems to be pretty pleased with a couple of samples I sent her.

There's tons more photos, and I (obviously) can't show the good ones here, but you'll know where to find them soon enough. And I think I'll post a non-nude teaser like this every now and again to keep you interested. In what? Starts with a B ends with a G and has a LO in the middle.

Oh, I might grow some more weed, too. And to mix it up, I'm gonna try a bagseed grow. Stay tuned. Like I even have to say that.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah, hey, look. This is the VERY first photo shoot where I DIDN'T get high before or during. But I promptly parked in a closed strip mall and lit a bowl immediately after leaving Tiffany. The whole thing seemed like a surreal dream after that. 





And damn, I skipped the wake and bake and was still struggling a little during the shoot. Whew!


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

nice work Jin  cheers for the compliments also!

wow, outtanding work with Tiff!! wow! goddess material....she makes me want to bury my face in those warm cuddly boobs of hers!
just gorgeous!

you say you're doin a bagseed grow?? this wouldn't be the seeds from the diablo you got from shop erb is it?? hmmmmm curiosity


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice work Jin  cheers for the compliments also!
> 
> wow, outtanding work with Tiff!! wow! goddess material....she makes me want to bury my face in those warm cuddly boobs of hers!
> just gorgeous!
> ...


Yeah, it was actually Goliath and CCOG. I haven't grown a seedling in quite some time. I wonder if I can still do it? Some dude at THCF (pretty respected senior member) offered me OG seed genetics as well. Interesting...

And yes, it was extra distracting having her traipse about in a short kimono robe while I was setting up gear between sets. She's unbelievably hot in person.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, it was actually Goliath and CCOG. I haven't grown a seedling in quite some time. I wonder if I can still do it? Some dude at THCF (pretty respected senior member) offered me OG seed genetics as well. Interesting...
> 
> And yes, it was extra distracting having her traipse about in a short kimono robe while I was setting up gear between sets. She's unbelievably hot in person.


its great man!, my mrs sees me lookin at your chick pics, all posed and sexy poses and all, and she drags me off to the bedroom, like a game!, she has to have me see her do all those things!!, and who am i to argue!!?? nothing sexier than a naturally sexy gal, with little makup and real flesh  deeeelish


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Hell yeah Tiffany is fine as fuck. 

It looks like everything instantly goes into slow motion wherever she goes lol like a movie or some sht 

Anyway nice shots of tiff
And nice buds jin


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah no shit, i would watch tiff bounce around in slow mode for hours and hours, aaaaaaahhhhhh what a wonderful imagination!


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice shoot, Jin.

I am thinking of starting a contest on how long my OG girls are going to go before they are ready. My husband says 76, like the bicentennial. What do you think? This was taken last night, at day 71:


View attachment 2133798

You cut yours at 56, right? Even if I give myself a week for the soilless grow I'm doing, that's 63. These sure seem to be taking their time, don't you think?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

Then:





Now:


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

pure 5 second wank material.....deeeelish.....oooh that's just bad....ohh can't i just goto heaven for a visit to meet the other angel's like her??


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> pure 5 second wank material.....deeeelish.....oooh that's just bad....ohh can't i just goto heaven for a visit to meet the other angel's like her??


Sorry, this one's mine. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Sorry, this one's mine. Lol.


didn't she tell you, she'll be having a 3-way with me and my mrs tonight, i telepathically told her she is most welcome in my dreams anytime, she'll be doing things only a girl would do in my dreams hehe.....i already have the bunny tail to go with the outfit


----------



## curly604 (Apr 22, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> How much do those LED's cost you to run Curly? How are they better than a HPS?


what up azcanna , the panels cost about 15 bucks or so a month to run , well in my opinion leds are better for a few reasons ....where to start haha , well first off i guess i should say i came from hps growing and it treated me well but by n means do i miss it at all , leds are designed to target the exact spectrums needed for plant growth rather that hps or mh which are just very high intensity but peak at not soo good parts of the spectrum , hence all the waste. next led panels that i have dealt with keep my tent about 10 degrees cooler or more than what it was with hps , also compared to hps you dont need a bunch of inline fans or an A/C unit both of which will cost you out the ass per month to run. hps like i say also needs alot more equipment (bulbs,hoods,ballasts,fans ,a/c) and setup to run which of coarse means more money and more time setting up , with leds its just plug and play ...thats it. all this being said i dont think it should be a this vs this battle , i think whatever works best for each person is what they should use , but hey if you like spending less on equipment ,saving money on electricity and the plg and play feature take a look into leds man , i think in the near future most people will be growing with leds or plasma or some kind of lighting still in the wood works , seeing as most governments have already started bans on incandesent lighting and hps is just a bigger and more dangerous version of that i think it wont be long till they are on the chopping block too.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> didn't she tell you, she'll be having a 3-way with me and my mrs tonight, i telepathically told her she is most welcome in my dreams anytime, she'll be doing things only a girl would do in my dreams hehe.....i already have the bunny tail to go with the outfit


Oh you wicked, wicked man! Lol.

You're funny, man.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 22, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Nice shoot, Jin.
> 
> I am thinking of starting a contest on how long my OG girls are going to go before they are ready. My husband says 76, like the bicentennial. What do you think? This was taken last night, at day 71:
> 
> ...


That looks like it could go longer.

Yeah, 56 days. Gotta go finish jarring in a moment. I've had unusually high humidity this time in direct contrast with the four day dry of my prior grow. It's been seven days and I'm just finishing jarring now.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 22, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE - DAY 73
*
Hey LJ - Looks like your big shoot was a smashing success! I performed some major construction today. Got rid of the cool table (aww) and put in a shelf with room enough below for a secondary res. Drained and disassembled the LJT. Cleaned everything with H2O2 and cleaned the pump filter. Drilled some holes in the LJT for overflow and for draining. Added tubing and a return pump. Filled it with water and nutes (Flora Nova Bloom).


pH 5.4
ppm 1000


Bulkhead:















Hole saw:








Installing bulkheads in the holes:








LJT with 5 gal. bucket temporary second res:








Top view LST:








Side view:








Head shot:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE - DAY 73
> *
> Hey LJ - Looks like your big shoot was a smashing success! I performed some major construction today. Got rid of the cool table (aww) and put in a shelf with room enough below for a secondary res. Drained and disassembled the LJT. Cleaned everything with H2O2 and cleaned the pump filter. Drilled some holes in the LJT for overflow and for draining. Added tubing and a return pump. Filled it with water and nutes (Flora Nova Bloom).
> 
> ...


That looks wicked. Everything you build looks really clean and functional. And the cat face is awesome.

Here's what I'm smoking as I jar the last of the cabinet hangers. It doesn't taste like unprocessed marijuana. The resin content is so high, it tastes like straight up high-grade hash. I can hardly wait for cure to set in.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 23, 2012)

yuuuuuuuuuuuuummm i'll join you with a hash pic  bubble 20 micron hash, with amber glass

maybe a bit too heavy, i just woke up.....20min catnap, good to go


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 23, 2012)

One thing i got put put out there, i wouldnt use clear hose! Bactiria and algai will start to grow


----------



## lordjin (Apr 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yuuuuuuuuuuuuummm i'll join you with a hash pic  bubble 20 micron hash, with amber glass
> 
> maybe a bit too heavy, i just woke up.....20min catnap, good to go


I love your resin landscapes. Crazy shit.



hellraizer30 said:


> One thing i got put put out there, i wouldnt use clear hose! Bactiria and algai will start to grow


Wha?


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow, that looks incredible. 

I was up last night jarring the master bubs that I'd cut 5 days prior, and then I cut the rest of the 2 plants down and hung them. I weighed what I jarred so far, and it's 110 grams+ off of the first 14 colas. Is there an average amount of weight loss that I can expect? I'm trying to figure out how much that would give me once cured. Each jar had lost a gram after their first burping.

I agree on the OG; am just waiting on the first sign of an amber trich. Sigh. I need to have this grow jarred by next week (seasonal move), and I don't think that's going to happen! One of my bagseed sativas has decided to grow again. (eyeroll)

Any tricks to hurray these girls up? They are all on plain ph'd water now.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 23, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Wow, that looks incredible.
> 
> I was up last night jarring the master bubs that I'd cut 5 days prior, and then I cut the rest of the 2 plants down and hung them. I weighed what I jarred so far, and it's 110 grams+ off of the first 14 colas. Is there an average amount of weight loss that I can expect? I'm trying to figure out how much that would give me once cured. Each jar had lost a gram after their first burping.
> 
> ...


It's my theory that the plain water is slowing maturation.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 23, 2012)

i totally agree with you, i think that slowed my maturation toward the end.....this grow 3 day flush not 7


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i totally agree with you, i think that slowed my maturation toward the end.....this grow 3 day flush not 7


Well, crap.  I started on the water with them at day 56 of 12/12, and they were pre-flowering when I flipped em. Is there anything I should change at this point, or do I just have to wait it out? I kept reading everywhere that you have to flush two weeks prior to harvest, but I didn't know when my harvest was going to be! Hah! So I figured a 9 week flowering on them since I'd read 56-63 days. Hmmm.

Do you think I went to water too soon? Or, would the spider mites showing up again in week 6 have slowed them down?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 23, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Well, crap.  I started on the water with them at day 56 of 12/12, and they were pre-flowering when I flipped em. Is there anything I should change at this point, or do I just have to wait it out? I kept reading everywhere that you have to flush two weeks prior to harvest, but I didn't know when my harvest was going to be! Hah! So I figured a 9 week flowering on them since I'd read 56-63 days. Hmmm.
> 
> Do you think I went to water too soon? Or, would the spider mites showing up again in week 6 have slowed them down?


depending on the spidermite infestation really.... i do really believe flushing is overated now, also depending on medium ofcourse, i would say with 2 weeks is waaaay early, if it was me, i would find a base nute with a reasonable p-k level, and just tease it slightly, as long as you aren't over-toxifying the plant i think you'll be fine. i didnt flush my first grow 1 bit, and you know what it was still my best grow yet, last grow i flushed for 7 days....too much in my opinion, i actually noticed the plant laid dormant, lesson learnt for me


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the girls, bud and hash shots guys! They all look dank... especially your roommate 


In other news my strongest Plushberry I think is male


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey LJ - I have been meaning to tell you. When I was scrogging I broke off some leaf fingers and they smelled like candy, like fucking candy!!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 23, 2012)

*MO'S UPDATE - DAY 74
*
Hey LJ - Here is my update for today.

pH 5.8
ppm 940

Top shot with lights:








Can you see the difference since yesterday?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 23, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Love the girls, bud and hash shots guys! They all look dank... especially your roommate
> 
> 
> In other news my strongest Plushberry I think is male


Aw, sorry about the male.



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I have been meaning to tell you. When I was scrogging I broke off some leaf fingers and they smelled like candy, like fucking candy!!!


[video=youtube;6bLOjmY--TA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bLOjmY--TA&amp;ob=av2e[/video]



Mohican said:


> *MO'S UPDATE - DAY 74
> *
> Hey LJ - Here is my update for today.
> 
> ...


Yes, totally. It looks healthier than my plants.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> depending on the spidermite infestation really.... i do really believe flushing is overated now, also depending on medium ofcourse, i would say with 2 weeks is waaaay early, if it was me, i would find a base nute with a reasonable p-k level, and just tease it slightly, as long as you aren't over-toxifying the plant i think you'll be fine. i didnt flush my first grow 1 bit, and you know what it was still my best grow yet, last grow i flushed for 7 days....too much in my opinion, i actually noticed the plant laid dormant, lesson learnt for me


The mites were not that bad; I check my plants every night, so I caught them pretty early. I've been thinking about the flushing, and we had debated whether to flush, not to flush, how long to flush, etc, and after all the reading I did, I went with the 2 week theory. Live and learn. :^) 

One thing that I forgot to mention is that it's been very warm this past week here, and the temps in the tent have been getting into the mid 80's, even with the air on. They've always been mid 70's until then. We were wondering if the plants are experiencing an "indian summer" type of thing going on. Does that even exist?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 23, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> The mites were not that bad; I check my plants every night, so I caught them pretty early. I've been thinking about the flushing, and we had debated whether to flush, not to flush, how long to flush, etc, and after all the reading I did, I went with the 2 week theory. Live and learn. :^)
> 
> One thing that I forgot to mention is that it's been very warm this past week here, and the temps in the tent have been getting into the mid 80's, even with the air on. They've always been mid 70's until then. We were wondering if the plants are experiencing an "indian summer" type of thing going on. Does that even exist?


I think it's more that they're not getting nutrient. Flushing is forcing the plant to exist with all the grow elements in place save the nutrient. When the plant feeds on itself during a straight water flush, all its processes are arrested. It's confused because everything else says to keep growing, but there is nothing to feed on except itself. It's my theory that the plant slows its processes in an attempt to survive as long as it can without nutrient. This could adversely effect yield / potency.

I'm sure the plants react to the changing of outdoor situations, but indoors it's all artificial... everything relies upon numbers, figures, mathematics.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I think it's more that they're not getting nutrient. Flushing is forcing the plant to exist with all the grow elements in place save the nutrient. When the plant feeds on itself during a straight water flush, all its processes are arrested. It's confused because everything else says to keep growing, but there is nothing to feed on except itself. It's my theory that the plant slows its processes in an attempt to survive as long as it can without nutrient. This could adversely effect yield / potency.
> 
> I'm sure the plants react to the changing of outdoor situations, but indoors it's all artificial... everything relies upon numbers, figures, mathematics.


Now I know from experience how long NOT to flush. :^) It worked great with the master bubbas though; they are jarred and curing. At this point, I am forced to harvest no later than tomorrow night due to time constraints. Next grow I will know more about each of these strains and will not be so worried about making sure to flush early enough. Always learning, right?

The good news is that we should have plenty to harvest. Thinking we don't need to do a second grow any time soon. LOL What does everyone do with their extra?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 23, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Now I know from experience how long NOT to flush. :^) It worked great with the master bubbas though; they are jarred and curing. At this point, I am forced to harvest no later than tomorrow night due to time constraints. Next grow I will know more about each of these strains and will not be so worried about making sure to flush early enough. Always learning, right?
> 
> The good news is that we should have plenty to harvest. Thinking we don't need to do a second grow any time soon. LOL What does everyone do with their extra?


Oh, right. There's that strain difference thing. 

Remember, these are just my theories based upon what I've observed. Those who swear by flushing are NOT my enemies. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, I'm actually NOT flattered that some nut-job would flame me like that after some crap that happened ages ago. And this person signs up again with the same bogus name just to do it? I mean, come on... that's straight obsessive stalker shit now. 

Ultimately, someone is responsible for misconduct at this website. That's just the way our "civilized" world works.

Edit:
Hey assholes who flamed and threatened me, let me ask you this: What kind of asshole thinks he can do that and just start commenting in my thread again all buddy-buddy like nothing happened? It doesn't matter if you try to come back with a new profile you created, or come back with the old one you used as my 'friend.' I still know it's you.

Flame me. Call me stupid names. Fine. But after you do that, at least be man enough to walk away and move on. I haven't fought with anyone in ages, so for you to just come out of the blue is an exceptionally low form of trolling... and it starts dangerously to resemble something else since so much time has passed.

And please note that that fucking flame was a response to someone else's comment ages ago! Meaning this fuck hole is reading every page of my journal carefully. Fucking creepy! I won't stand for it!

Again, you don't just throw up a community site like this without responsibility. I'm talking to you, Rollitup.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

And on a much, much, much, much brighter note...





Nothing will stop me and my camera. Nothing.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Idk what I missed ?!
But I have some lovely cfl bud porn for you jin 
Check it out day 23 12/12 


















what do u think ? Ready to go to your nearest Wallyworld and grab a 4 pack yet ? Lol

edit : here's the Larry @ day 23


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Idk what I missed ?!
> But I have some lovely cfl bud porn for you jin
> Check it out day 23 12/12
> 
> ...


You didn't miss anything. Believe me.

Lovely. Your plants look so perfect.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And on a much, much, much, much brighter note...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful, I bet her farts smell like roses and pink starburst  lol


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> Just beautiful, I bet her farts smell like roses and pink starburst  lol


You really know how to compliment a lady, you romantic devil, you.

Edit: Thanks for re-posting her.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

And in case you haven't figured it out yet, I'm not just some joker with a cheap ass camera taking pictures of some shitty looking slut in the backyard. Though I love to have fun, I'm dead serious in everything I do. So don't fuck with me and let everyone else enjoy my thread and the site. Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

I lied.

Others:
























Lil' ol' me:





Never skimp on gear. Playboy? FUCK Playboy. Those assholes don't know a good thing when they got it. Playboy... psh... assholes.





The Playboy photos are way too orange in my opinion. This is how she should be lit.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

*I'll be her playboy..... daaaaamn!!! I think you're shots bring her cuteness out much more!!! I rekon it'd be a fair pillow fight her and my mrs *

remember my clones i cut jin ?? 

couple of shots for all, this is what i expected, and usually what happens when you put clones straight outside!  i will still get atleast a half oz of each in the big green pot... but just look at the frost, 4 weeks in flowering


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *I'll be her playboy..... daaaaamn!!! I think you're shots bring her cuteness out much more!!! I rekon it'd be a fair pillow fight her and my mrs *
> 
> remember my clones i cut jin ??
> 
> couple of shots for all, this is what i expected, and usually what happens when you put clones straight outside!  i will still get atleast a half oz of each in the big green pot... but just look at the frost, 4 weeks in flowering



Oh, that's really nice to look at this morning. I bet that's great shit. I really wish I could smoke a good soil bud from time to time as I know it's a different kind of experience.

So I finally dragged my ass into the office (took yesterday off to review images of Tiff)... Man, the Tahoe has finally arrived. Holy shit I'm so high. I just bought a breakfast burger from Carl's Jr. (American fast food chain) and ate it right outside standing on the corner at an abandoned phone booth. I was singing, eating, looking at the people passing by... in short having a grand ol' time standing on a street corner eating breakfast. Great, great shit. And the best part? Cure hasn't even started its thing yet. Wow.

I'll give an indepth report on bud texture when I get home tonight. Marijuana for everyone!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

Britain's Most Beautiful Face (mathematically speaking).
[video=youtube;NcOtBiGmKpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcOtBiGmKpI&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;w1NBPaIL7BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=w1NBPaIL7BI[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;w1NBPaIL7BI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=w1NBPaIL7BI[/video]


its like he choses the stupidest things to talk about. idk if he's better or worse than rick sanscrotum.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> its like he choses the stupidest things to talk about. idk if he's better or worse than rick sanscrotum.


He reminds me of that guy in high school who always tried to hang out with us, and we were always trying to ditch him. Only he's super rich.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, that's really nice to look at this morning. I bet that's great shit. I really wish I could smoke a good soil bud from time to time as I know it's a different kind of experience.
> 
> So I finally dragged my ass into the office (took yesterday off to review images of Tiff)... Man, the Tahoe has finally arrived. Holy shit I'm so high. I just bought a breakfast burger from Carl's Jr. (American fast food chain) and ate it right outside standing on the corner at an abandoned phone booth. I was singing, eating, looking at the people passing by... in short having a grand ol' time standing on a street corner eating breakfast. Great, great shit. And the best part? Cure hasn't even started its thing yet. Wow.
> 
> I'll give an indepth report on bud texture when I get home tonight. Marijuana for everyone!


No worries man!. I would say my outdoor is almost my favourite at the moment, true 1 bong clean you out / put you to sleep / make you hungry, it does it all, glad i still got 4 oz left of the last batch!!, i'm finding erbs all over the place, before the inspection i went and hid everything and now i've found about 30 ounces lying around the house lol, time to organize...even some from my 1st outdoor batch at this place! fun fun for everyone!

U got some babies lined up jin??


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> He reminds me of that guy in high school who always tried to hang out with us, and we were always trying to ditch him. Only he's super rich.


hahaha sounds like he was that kid when he was younger, the "NASCAR owners" are probably friends with him so they can go to his fancy parties and shit.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> No worries man!. I would say my outdoor is almost my favourite at the moment, true 1 bong clean you out / put you to sleep / make you hungry, it does it all, glad i still got 4 oz left of the last batch!!, i'm finding erbs all over the place, before the inspection i went and hid everything and now i've found about 30 ounces lying around the house lol, time to organize...even some from my 1st outdoor batch at this place! fun fun for everyone!
> 
> U got some babies lined up jin??


30 ounces! That's mad! Lol. That's what I like about you.

I got no babies lined up yet. I need to replace my RO faucet adapter and get a few doodads before I start again. It's gonna be real soon. Let me sort the blog, get some choice Tiffany images together... and I'll start a new grow.



crazyhazey said:


> hahaha sounds like he was that kid when he was younger, the "NASCAR owners" are probably friends with him so they can go to his fancy parties and shit.


Yeah, Mitt is a douche in every sense. Besides everything else about him, we just can't have a president named after a piece of sporting equipment. 

And in answer to your earlier question, yes... Santorum is worse. But being a tiny bit better than a Santorum doesn't say much for a Romney.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> 30 ounces! That's mad! Lol. That's what I like about you.
> 
> I got no babies lined up yet. I need to replace my RO faucet adapter and get a few doodads before I start again. It's gonna be real soon. Let me sort the blog, get some choice Tiffany images together... and I'll start a new grow.
> 
> ...


I'll give you 3 days lol ......jk, you know i'll be flowering in a few weeks! 

good to hear Jin.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 24, 2012)

You guys weren't kidding about the trimming time. Ohhh, my aching everything! Halfway done...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 24, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> You guys weren't kidding about the trimming time. Ohhh, my aching everything! Halfway done...


Hang in there! You're talking to one who's been beyond madness and back several times! Breathe... in... out... in... out...


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, Mitt is a douche in every sense. Besides everything else about him, we just can't have a president named after a piece of sporting equipment.
> 
> And in answer to your earlier question, yes... Santorum is worse. But being a tiny bit better than a Santorum doesn't say much for a Romney.


this years motto for the republican voter is "pick your poison"


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hang in there! You're talking to one who's been beyond madness and back several times! Breathe... in... out... in... out...


Finally done - can't move...


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Finally done - can't move...


Congrats. 

You many now officially collapse in your bed.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

Obama Explains Increasing Medical Marijuana Crackdowns, Raids In 'Rolling Stone' Interview
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/25/obama-marijuana-raids-rolling-stone_n_1451744.html





"I'm not going to be using Justice Department resources to try to circumvent state laws [on medical marijuana]," Obama promised in 2008, according to an earlier _Rolling Stone_ report. But Attorney General Eric Holder announced in 2010 that federal authorities would continue to prosecute individuals for marijuana possession, despite its legalized status in some states.

The Huffington Post's Lucia Graves reported recently on subsequent enforcement activity:
Since then, the administration has unleashed an interagency cannabis crackdown that goes beyond anything seen under the Bush administration, with more than 100 raids, primarily on California pot dispensaries, many of them operating in full compliance with state laws. Since October 2009, the Justice Department has conducted more than 170 aggressive SWAT-style raids in 9 medical marijuana states, resulting in at least 61 federal indictments, according to data compiled by Americans for Safe Access, an advocacy group.​Speaking with _Rolling Stone_, the president tried to explain his original comments, claiming that the recent pressure on dispensaries and providers was in line with his intent.

"What I specifically said was that we were not going to prioritize prosecutions of persons who are using medical marijuana," Obama said. "I never made a commitment that somehow we were going to give carte blanche to large-scale producers and operators of marijuana -- and the reason is, because it's against federal law."

The president continued: "I can't nullify congressional law. I can't ask the Justice Department to say, 'Ignore completely a federal law that's on the books.' What I can say is, 'Use your prosecutorial discretion and properly prioritize your resources to go after things that are really doing folks damage.' As a consequence, there haven't been prosecutions of users of marijuana for medical purposes."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Obama 2012 "No We Can't!"


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

Tiffany Crystal: Lordjin's 2012 World's Most Beautiful Woman


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey everyone! Can't wait for your next grow to go underway Jin! I just figured out I'm moving to Santa Cruz to go to college this Fall  Maybe I'll have an indoor grow of my own...? Only time will tell 

I'll be waiting for that in depth smoke report...  I wanna know the differences between the Larry and Tahoe! Loving the Tiffany pics as well


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Hey everyone! Can't wait for your next grow to go underway Jin! I just figured out I'm moving to Santa Cruz to go to college this Fall  Maybe I'll have an indoor grow of my own...? Only time will tell
> 
> I'll be waiting for that in depth smoke report...  I wanna know the differences between the Larry and Tahoe! Loving the Tiffany pics as well


I'll do the first official smoke report tonight. Glad you like the Tiffany material. I really do feel it's the best work I've done so far.

Would that be UC Santa Cruz? Beautiful campus and community. Lucky you.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll do the first official smoke report tonight. Glad you like the Tiffany material. I really do feel it's the best work I've done so far.
> 
> Would that be UC Santa Cruz? Beautiful campus and community. Lucky you.


you're welcome to do the report now if you like......have i missed the numbers jin?? i been a bit loopy lately....dry enough to weigh? oooh just thinkin of your nugs, make me wish i was right there, to share some of this with you, it's not the greatest ! but it would give you a nice taste of my bubble! , this is all 74 micron bubble, i cant find my 20 micron.....its somewhere, id like to weigh it!

I can't even imagine this hash being as strong as your bud!!!, but maybe...just maybe your kief,, naaah still not, but it's still nice , and i wish ! oh i wish i could share it with everyone!! there's enough here to get atleast a couple of hundred erb lovers baked!!  it's kinda better than it looks. as good as i'll get with my bubble bags i think, i actually put the juice through that i had already ran through the 20 micron, i ran it through a coffee filter, and got even more hash! for a lot of trouble mind you, it took ages to drain through the filters, waste of time really, , , but i would be losing some resin for sure,,, oh well i tipped all that juice into my plants outside!! which by the way will be pulled early, cause they stink waaay to bad, and i simply don't want to risk Jack x any more than i should.. how can my little flowering clones smell more than a full size plant? ridiculous, people over the fence have already complained, in their russian voices....daaaamn, i just cant risk them or my jack, gotta pull them early, the 2 in the green pot, will be snipped this weekend, yep waaay early, i got no choice really


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Obama Explains Increasing Medical Marijuana Crackdowns, Raids In 'Rolling Stone' Interview
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/25/obama-marijuana-raids-rolling-stone_n_1451744.html
> 
> 
> ...


imo, if obama didnt have congress so far up his ass he would stop all that shit, but when he makes a decision, a whole bunch of republicans who own big businesses that profit from these federal laws and the crackdowns on dispensaries, and they support almost none of his policies, exactly why this country is not going the way he planned it to go, he had a plan but congress had to fuck it up by "tinkering" with it. the republicans push the pharmaceutical drugs since most of their friends are the owners of these companies, MMJ is a huge competitor with anti-anxiety, pain medications, as well as depression medication(im not gonna go down the list of all the shit it replaces, too many to name), so yes, these bastards will go as far as they can to keep MMJ from being completely legal. law is the law, federal law shouldn't over rule state but our government works kind of like a ladder, however high you are on that ladder, the more say you have in decisions. i dont agree with this at all, its not working well either since the people on the top of the ladder make the worse choices.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you're welcome to do the report now if you like......have i missed the numbers jin?? i been a bit loopy lately....dry enough to weigh? oooh just thinkin of your nugs, make me wish i was right there, to share some of this with you, it's not the greatest ! but it would give you a nice taste of my bubble! , this is all 74 micron bubble, i cant find my 20 micron.....its somewhere, id like to weigh it!
> 
> I can't even imagine this hash being as strong as your bud!!!, but maybe...just maybe your kief,, naaah still not, but it's still nice , and i wish ! oh i wish i could share it with everyone!! there's enough here to get atleast a couple of hundred erb lovers baked!!  it's kinda better than it looks. as good as i'll get with my bubble bags i think, i actually put the juice through that i had already ran through the 20 micron, i ran it through a coffee filter, and got even more hash! for a lot of trouble mind you, it took ages to drain through the filters, waste of time really, , , but i would be losing some resin for sure,,, oh well i tipped all that juice into my plants outside!! which by the way will be pulled early, cause they stink waaay to bad, and i simply don't want to risk Jack x any more than i should.. how can my little flowering clones smell more than a full size plant? ridiculous, people over the fence have already complained, in their russian voices....daaaamn, i just cant risk them or my jack, gotta pull them early, the 2 in the green pot, will be snipped this weekend, yep waaay early, i got no choice really


That looks just like raw brown sugar.



crazyhazey said:


> imo, if obama didnt have congress so far up his ass he would stop all that shit, but when he makes a decision, a whole bunch of republicans who own big businesses that profit from these federal laws and the crackdowns on dispensaries, and they support almost none of his policies, exactly why this country is not going the way he planned it to go, he had a plan but congress had to fuck it up by "tinkering" with it. the republicans push the pharmaceutical drugs since most of their friends are the owners of these companies, MMJ is a huge competitor with anti-anxiety, pain medications, as well as depression medication(im not gonna go down the list of all the shit it replaces, too many to name), so yes, these bastards will go as far as they can to keep MMJ from being completely legal. law is the law, federal law shouldn't over rule state but our government works kind of like a ladder, however high you are on that ladder, the more say you have in decisions. i dont agree with this at all, its not working well either since the people on the top of the ladder make the worse choices.


Hm. I haven't thrown up a rant about Congressional obstruction in a while. Y'know, in the first two years of his term, I was all up in arms about every little thing concerning president Obama vs. candidate Obama. Now, after countless bowls since the 08 election, I'm just a little numb from it all.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hm. I haven't thrown up a rant about Congressional obstruction in a while. Y'know, in the first two years of his term, I was all up in arms about every little thing concerning president Obama vs. candidate Obama. Now, after countless bowls since the 08 election, I'm just a little numb from it all.


yeah i know what you mean, believe it or not our economy has gotten much better. we're not really relying on foreign oil anymore either. but im not one for politics, i just know sometimes our country needs to go to the left and sometimes we gotta side with the right, not one of the republican candidates is good though, except ron paul but he doesnt have much of a chance. obama's got the right ideas, he's just being held back by congress. when congress doesnt support any of his shit, of course things arent gonna get done.


----------



## inhaleindica (Apr 25, 2012)

I say hire snipers and sweep out the congress! I hate the political corrupt bullshit. If I had the money or resources I would go after them.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 25, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I say hire snipers and sweep out the congress! I hate the political corrupt bullshit. If I had the money or resources I would go after them.


i think we should fire everyone in congress and vote in new people. and the supreme court, but this wont happen any time soon.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 25, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i think we should fire everyone in congress and vote in new people. and the supreme court, but this wont happen any time soon.


The problem is human Greed. Period.

It doesn't matter WHO you put into Congress, they will all be affected by Greed eventually. It is in our nature. 

We are built to be greedy and squirrel away as many nuts as we can. Some people just go nuts with it though. They lose focus on the fact that they could never even SPEND the amount of money they are making - they just stash it away from others and want even more. It's unfortunate, but it's true. We already changed out Congress, and we may have even a worse "crop" this time around. Don't get me started ! 

On a happier note, my crop is drying. I also harvested my lemon thyme (no, not mj) and hung it in the same room. Wouldn't mind that lemon flavor getting around. Not sure it'll do ANYthing, but I needed somewhere to hang it. Seemed logical at the time. 

One of my OG colas:



I think these were just-right for picking last night. Marathon to get them all cut. Took me 12 hours. The coolest thing was sitting there, snipping away, thinking about how I'm sitting there trimming a cannabis plant. Very earthy.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> The problem is human Greed. Period.
> 
> It doesn't matter WHO you put into Congress, they will all be affected by Greed eventually. It is in our nature.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on finishing. I went 17 hours straight. But I stopped a lot to rest, eat, smoke dope... even took a little nap! Lol.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Congratulations on finishing. I went 17 hours straight. But I stopped a lot to rest, eat, smoke dope... even took a little nap! Lol.


Thanks, LJ. I am almost finished. Still need to cut and jar everything after it's done drying. That'll be this weekend. But then I'll still be burping jars for months, right? I can't believe the amount of work growing is! Or more like time-consuming - it's not really "work" when you enjoy it. (I wasn't really enjoying it too much at 2 am though. lol) Good thing I had some homegrown on hand to keep me motivated!

The sad thing is that I cut down the bagseed clones I had because I am realistically not going to grow them out anytime soon, and I have lots of bag seed. I have some OG and MB clones which, based on the sheer quantity of this grow, I may or may not flower. I don't want to snip them! But, if I were to flower them next, then I would be guilty of GREED, wouldn't I?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks, LJ. I am almost finished. Still need to cut and jar everything after it's done drying. That'll be this weekend. But then I'll still be burping jars for months, right? I can't believe the amount of work growing is! Or more like time-consuming - it's not really "work" when you enjoy it. (I wasn't really enjoying it too much at 2 am though. lol) Good thing I had some homegrown on hand to keep me motivated!
> 
> The sad thing is that I cut down the bagseed clones I had because I am realistically not going to grow them out anytime soon, and I have lots of bag seed. I have some OG and MB clones which, based on the sheer quantity of this grow, I may or may not flower. I don't want to snip them! But, if I were to flower them next, then I would be guilty of GREED, wouldn't I?


There's no such thing as greed when growing your own meds... there is only necessity.

Yeah, I feel you. I'm pretty enthusiastic until the fifth hour. Then things just start going downhill from there. Towards the end, I find myself shouting expletives for no apparent reason.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2012)

MO'S UPDATE - DAY 76 VEG

pH 5.7
ppm 1040

Well LJ - I think the time has come to put this girl in flower. She should stretch like Jack's beanstalk! The Clone/Top has big roots coming out of the bottom of the rockwool - yes! She has been getting more sun light lately and tolerating it better and better.

When I harvested the Mr Goo I remember asking myself if it would have been cheeper and easier to just get my medicine from the dispensary. The answer is yes, but how do I know the quality of the store bought medicine? I need to know that my medicine is high quality and contains little or no toxins. Growing it myself lets me control the toxin exposure.

I have been updating the LJT some more. Added copper tubing for algae prevention. Here are some pics.

Copper pipes:








Day 76 Veg Malawi:








Wide shot:







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> MO'S UPDATE - DAY 76 VEG
> 
> pH 5.7
> ppm 1040
> ...


Thanks for the update. That thing looks really nice. It totally has the same leaf characteristics as my seed grows from the past. Great job replicating... and improving? That plumbing looks pretty intricate. 

Edit:
But I hope your plumbing isn't metallic. Is it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 26, 2012)

Was gunna chime in and say copper might not be a great idea! Nutes eat away at the copper and cause toxic issues


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2012)

Well, we will see what happens guys. 
Most of the copper stays dry except when I circulate the water to test pH and add nutes. Copper is one of the micro nutes that plants like and it is a natural antibacterial. It is also what they use for distilling alcohol and brewing beer. Good company to be in 
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

copper tubing will be fine, copper doesn't corrode like some metals, and i doubt very much the nutrients will do anything to it, looking good Mo' goin all out ey!! u flower that girl! she's just like a mini LJ grow, well done


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> copper tubing will be fine, copper doesn't corrode like some metals, and i doubt very much the nutrients will do anything to it, looking good Mo' goin all out ey!! u flower that girl! she's just like a mini LJ grow, well done


Thanks for that. Didn't know about copper.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry about dragging my ass. I was up late last night and night before last cleaning my room for my new old roommate. What a fucking hassle. What a fucking mess. I really need to start being a little cleaner.

Anyway, I'm all done now so I think I can do the first real smoke report tonight.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

She still looks pretty fucking good to me...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

Jin what's the dry wieght off the 2?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Jin what's the dry wieght off the 2?


I don't know, man. But I will say Larry turned out to be a bust. It looked pretty good growing, but my inner-fear came to pass. Every time I run two different strains at once in the same tub, one dominates the other totally. It's like the Tahoe sucked the potency out of the weaker plant and added it to herself. I've seen it time and again with different strains. I was hoping to avoid it, but Larry turned out to be shit, and Tahoe turned out more wicked than last my last batch. Guess I'll make hash with Larry.

For this reason, I don't really feel a final weight is urgent, since some of the harvest was crap.

Now I NEVER run two different strains for this exact reason. The person who got them for me just didn't know any better.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol I hear ya..
i know this been asked already but I didn't see a answer, what's up next?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lol I hear ya..
> i know this been asked already but I didn't see a answer, what's up next?


I'm thinking about modifying my tub to grow one single, huge Goliath OG seed plant. The way one plant always seems to dominate the other (even more so with different strains)... I'm just gonna grow one, giant, uncontested queen.

I bet you anything switching to a single plant system is going to increase my yield.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2012)

> I'm thinking about modifying my tub to grow one single, huge Goliath OG seed plant. The way one plant always seems to dominate the other (even more so with different strains)... I'm just gonna grow one, giant, uncontested queen.
> 
> I bet you anything switching to a single plant system is going to increase my yield.


*Like Like Like *


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't know, man. But I will say Larry turned out to be a bust. It looked pretty good growing, but my inner-fear came to pass. Every time I run two different strains at once in the same tub, one dominates the other totally. It's like the Tahoe sucked the potency out of the weaker plant and added it to herself. I've seen it time and again with different strains. I was hoping to avoid it, but Larry turned out to be shit, and Tahoe turned out more wicked than last my last batch. Guess I'll make hash with Larry.
> 
> For this reason, I don't really feel a final weight is urgent, since some of the harvest was crap.
> 
> Now I NEVER run two different strains for this exact reason. The person who got them for me just didn't know any better.



damn i knew the tahoe cut was gonna be better but the larry og was a total bust????


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

theexpress said:


> damn i knew the tahoe cut was gonna be better but the larry og was a total bust????


Well in all truth, I haven't even smoked it yet. Based on appearance, texture, and smell... I'm in no hurry with all this super-dank Tahoe in my face.



Mohican said:


> *Like Like Like *


See? Now who's replicating who?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I don't know, man. But I will say Larry turned out to be a bust. It looked pretty good growing, but my inner-fear came to pass. Every time I run two different strains at once in the same tub, one dominates the other totally. It's like the Tahoe sucked the potency out of the weaker plant and added it to herself. I've seen it time and again with different strains. I was hoping to avoid it, but Larry turned out to be shit, and Tahoe turned out more wicked than last my last batch. Guess I'll make hash with Larry.
> 
> For this reason, I don't really feel a final weight is urgent, since some of the harvest was crap.
> 
> Now I NEVER run two different strains for this exact reason. The person who got them for me just didn't know any better.


I wouldn't get ahead of yourself jin, That larry is super filth looking and the calyx structure is well defined, and swollen, she will surprise you, i know it, i bet you'll keep some sweet heads, you're just obsessed with tahoe, understandable. 

love the idea of a super scrog  hmmmm sounds familiar, i know someone else on here that does just that 

I don't know if you remember at the beginning of the last grow, i said the larry will surprise you, looks can be soooo deceiving with erbs, straight out larry is super chronic...Larry for the buzz, tahoe for the knockout......my guess is you'll be rationing your larry more  you may find you like her buzz a different way, her chop looks thicker, she'll ooze, i know it...good luck man

It's what's in the trichs.... people always forget that!!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey LJ,
Got any side by side shots to compare the look of your flowers?
Thanks,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I wouldn't get ahead of yourself jin, That larry is super filth looking and the calyx structure is well defined, and swollen, she will surprise you, i know it, i bet you'll keep some sweet heads, you're just obsessed with tahoe, understandable.
> 
> love the idea of a super scrog  hmmmm sounds familiar, i know someone else on here that does just that
> 
> I don't know if you remember at the beginning of the last grow, i said the larry will surprise you, looks can be soooo deceiving with erbs, straight out larry is super chronic...Larry for the buzz, tahoe for the knockout......my guess is you'll be rationing your larry more  you may find you like her buzz a different way, her chop looks thicker, she'll ooze, i know it...good luck man


I hear you. And based on how they were looking in late bloom, no one is more surprised than me by the extent of Tahoe's superiority. Tahoe sucking the potency out of her smaller Larry sister is exactly what happened. I've seen the same kind of thing when I tried two different strains before. One plant doesn't simply grow larger than the smaller one, it sucks the potency out of it. The differing feed / environmental requirements of different strains mean doom for the smaller plant in my system... And a waste of energy and space for the grower (me). All of this, however, is effectively mitigated by growing two clones of the exact same strain and pheno. 

I'll give the Larry another look, but I ain't gonna pull any punches on her, either. Tahoe is beyond superb. Larry is... well, not quite so.



Mohican said:


> Hey LJ,
> Got any side by side shots to compare the look of your flowers?
> Thanks,
> Mo


Side by side action coming up in tonight's smoke report.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

appearance is usually always wrong  I'm smoked some of the ugliest looking erbs and had the most incredible highs....positive thinking Jin' A state of mind will also alter ones perception  I think they are both Equally impressive, on different ends of the spectrum


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> appearance is usually always wrong  I'm smoked some of the ugliest looking erbs and had the most incredible highs....positive thinking Jin' A state of mind will also alter ones perception  I think they are both Equally impressive, on different ends of the spectrum


I love your optimism. I'll try to keep an open mind as I examine the Larry in tonight's report.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I love your optimism. I'll try to keep an open mind as I examine the Larry in tonight's report.


mate it's a whole different class of erbs all together.. it's time to be humble


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> mate it's a whole different class of erbs all together.. it's time to be humble


It is time to be humble. And I humbly submit that I don't consider it a 100% successful grow.

I'll respond to you with the side-by-side smoke report I've been promising all day.

A Tale of Two Buds





Okay, so appearance-wise maybe it isn't too bad.





It has resin. Lots of it. I just smoked some for the first time and it definitely works. I'm high as fuck. But hey look, boys and girls, this stuff was harvested a little early, and it's basically being compared to rocket fuel. No fair for Larry. The high is there, but it's like comparing an elephant to a blue whale. If they were both Larry plants and they went their proper length of time in flower, I'm sure this would be better bud. Good bud, it's just not great.

This is great.





I have to put something in my stomach before I pass out. Food break. BRB.


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (Apr 26, 2012)

I wish I lived in an area where i could get clones....growing from seed is ok but i could make some killer crosses if i could get ahold of some elite clones...oh well one day


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice one jin' good work i say again, those buds look mighty fine next to each other, You my friend are a superb grower, I'd be very happy indeed. i like it just like that 

hey KFC is fuckin great, its not always 100% perfect, but it's always fuckin great!! (that's kentucky friend chicken for you Cali folk)


----------



## lordjin (Apr 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Nice one jin' good work i say again, those buds look mighty fine next to each other, You my friend are a superb grower, I'd be very happy indeed. i like it just like that
> 
> hey KFC is fuckin great, its not always 100% perfect, but it's always fuckin great!! (that's kentucky friend chicken for you Cali folk)


KFC! KFC! KFC!





As famously seen on South Park! Full episode available at their newly revamped site! And yes, I've vended to these guys before. They were the ones that named my Ghost OG "Whoa OG."
http://kindforcures.com/
*New KFC Opens In Palms? Sort of...(Instead of Fried Chicken, They Sell Marijuana)*
http://blogs.laweekly.com/squidink/2009/08/kfc_marijuana_dispensary.php


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Jin, shame you were disappointed in the Larry. I had high hopes for it coming through with big fat colas...looks good though.
Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2012)

I agree, and in my age range too....lol.


lordjin said:


> She still looks pretty fucking good to me...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> KFC! KFC! KFC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol! had to show the mrs that!!! wow KFC hard to believe!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol! had to show the mrs that!!! wow KFC hard to believe!


Australian KFC? Hm. One wonders what the subtle regional differences might be in that delicacy. And look at the size of that drumstick! Or is it a "herbal biscuit?"


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

I only realized it looks like a glass dick AFTER I bought it (Yeah right lol).





Well I smoked a bowl of Tahoe this morning and it's kicking my ass big time. The high races through your head and body for the first few hours, settling into a euphoric sedation in the latter part of the day. 





Consistency: This stuff is amazingly sticky. Impossible to grind. I love this dope -- so do the people around me.
Smell: OG lemon-fuel-mud.
Taste: See above. First hit is so potent, it has an anesthetic flavor/feel on exhale.

More ridiculous smoke reports to come.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I only realized it looks like a glass dick AFTER I bought it (Yeah right lol).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bud looks great, and dont all pipes look sorta like male genitalia?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> bud looks great, and dont all pipes look sorta like male genitalia?


That's funny.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

I love photorealism. And Scottish artist, Paul Cadden, could very well be the best I've seen.

http://paulcadden.com/

Remember, these are NOT photos but drawings. Trip out.




































My favorite:


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Amazing drawings!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey LJ - I think today is the day I go to 12/12!

pH 5.8
ppm 1070
Added two gallons of water and FNG nutes

New screen:















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Amazing drawings!


Aren't they? I was obsessed with doing this kind of thing in my younger days. I did a decent graphite portrait of a homeless man I photographed once, but of course nowhere near this level.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I think today is the day I go to 12/12!
> 
> pH 5.8
> ppm 1070
> ...


Looking good. Can hardly wait to see that thing flower. Now the real show starts.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

somebody should try and draw a nice bud!! now that would be some hard detail!!

looking good Mo' hey that green powerboard, that plugged in properly?? looks hangin out a bit, i cable tie all my sockets, to prevent shortouts and fires !!!!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> somebody should try and draw a nice bud!! now that would be some hard detail!!
> 
> looking good Mo' hey that green powerboard, that plugged in properly?? looks hangin out a bit, i cable tie all my sockets, to prevent shorouts and fires !!!!


Fuck yeah. I had that thought. Let me do a photorealistic digital painting of a Tahoe bud in macro. Nightmare.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuck yeah. I had that thought. Let me do a photorealistic digital painting of a Tahoe bud in macro. Nightmare.


got some outdoor shots for you in sketch mode on the samsung cam, no playing around, just point n click


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Flowa - I thought you chopped the outside ladies. Happy Saturday morning in OZ. What is a standard breakfast there?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flowa - I thought you chopped the outside ladies. Happy Saturday morning in OZ. What is a standard breakfast there?


just 2  3 left Happy saturday to you aswell  how'd you know it was morning, well 11 am, ok i slept in, smashed myself on hash and oil last night, cant even remember watching 'Tower Heist' i think it was good, i'll have to watch it again...
lol a standard breakie is pancakes at the pancake kitchen lol!! well thats what i want right now damn it!, i love my bacon and eggs Mo  that's an easy breakfast and usually a 'Milo' ( warm milk with chocolate and malt ) yuuuummm topped off with a nice bowl of 1 of 4 strains of erb i have right now hehe


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> just 2  3 left Happy saturday to you aswell  how'd you know it was morning, well 11 am, ok i slept in, smashed myself on hash and oil last night, cant even remember watching 'Tower Heist' i think it was good, i'll have to watch it again...
> lol a standard breakie is pancakes at the pancake kitchen lol!! well thats what i want right now damn it!, i love my bacon and eggs Mo  that's an easy breakfast and usually a 'Milo' ( warm milk with chocolate and malt ) yuuuummm topped off with a nice bowl of 1 of 4 strains of erb i have right now hehe


I'd like a Milo please!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> got some outdoor shots for you in sketch mode on the samsung cam, no playing around, just point n click


Is there anything that thing can't do?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 27, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Is there anything that thing can't do?


you really wanna ask  lol they are getting cheaper too 

It has this cool 'Retro' function where the pic looks dull in colour, and old fasioned looking, like it was taken back in the 60's, some really cool effects..
i just happen to buy a new samsung phone, with only a 5mp camera, seeing as though i already have a decent cam, this Samsung Wave records HD 720p also, i think Samsung make brilliant camera systems. if you would like to see a pic fro my phone, just ask, the quality is very impressive, even with a macro function and iso setting of 50!!! for a $200 camera phone i scored bigtime


----------



## lordjin (Apr 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you really wanna ask  lol they are getting cheaper too
> 
> It has this cool 'Retro' function where the pic looks dull in colour, and old fasioned looking, like it was taken back in the 60's, some really cool effects..
> i just happen to buy a new samsung phone, with only a 5mp camera, seeing as though i already have a decent cam, this Samsung Wave records HD 720p also, i think Samsung make brilliant camera systems. if you would like to see a pic fro my phone, just ask, the quality is very impressive, even with a macro function and iso setting of 50!!! for a $200 camera phone i scored bigtime


Hey, man. I really dig all the camera / photography talk you've contributed to my thread. Why? Because my blog is gonna be about photography just as much as ganja growing. And it's not simply to get into all the affiliate programs that camera shops offer, either... Lol. I mean I did go to all this trouble, right? Photography is my bag!





Don't worry, everyone, these and many more will be available for viewing sans the passion flower soon enough at El Blogo. And FM is gonna contribute to my blog as well. Right, FM? And I would love to feature Mo and Green Eggs as well.

Edit:
And believe me, these are some of the prettiest nipples known to man. You will NOT be disappointed.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 27, 2012)

Speaking of cameras - I used my new Samsung camera to take a picture of a monster leaf:









It is almost as good as a nipple! 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Apr 28, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Speaking of cameras - I used my new Samsung camera to take a picture of a monster leaf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does FM come to mind when it comes to plant/nipple comparisons?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

lol , thanx hehe, and yes i would love to contribute to your blog....

glad to see you're gettin the hang of the samsung Mo!


----------



## dirk d (Apr 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


>


You're roommate is a very bad girl! i think she's going to need some spankings! and i know just the right porn star for the job.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 28, 2012)

dirk d said:


> You're roommate is a very bad girl! i think she's going to need some spankings! and i know just the right porn star for the job.


Ha Ha! I'll be sure to tell her.


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jin. I wish I had another grow going, but I am going to have to chop my clones and call it good on this grow. As amazing as my master bubba has been, I have so much of it now that I can't justify another grow for a while. I am holding out on snipping them, hoping I won't need to, but I'm just procrastinating it. So sad.  I'll take a pic before I snip them; they are getting huge in veg even though I've been trying to stunt them. LOL 

But the good news is the crop was successful, and I thank you guys for the helpful suggestions and insight you have given me. I will be checking in on the thread nonetheless. Have to settle for some other flower pics in the meantime. 

BTW, the master bubba is kickass weed. It has the most amazing floral taste to it, like you just vaped a flower. :^)

Haven't tried the OG yet - it's still drying.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 28, 2012)

Green eggs and Pam said:


> Thanks, Jin. I wish I had another grow going, but I am going to have to chop my clones and call it good on this grow. As amazing as my master bubba has been, I have so much of it now that I can't justify another grow for a while. I am holding out on snipping them, hoping I won't need to, but I'm just procrastinating it. So sad.  I'll take a pic before I snip them; they are getting huge in veg even though I've been trying to stunt them. LOL
> 
> But the good news is the crop was successful, and I thank you guys for the helpful suggestions and insight you have given me. I will be checking in on the thread nonetheless. Have to settle for some other flower pics in the meantime.
> 
> ...


There's much to discuss apart from the grow proper. For example:

Final Dry Tahoe Weight:





10.4 ounces off one plant! Just a tiny bit less than both plants last time. That's a new single plant OG record for me. And this is after I smoked a bit and laid six grams on a friend.





Some of the stickiest, heaviest bud I've ever grown. Smell? Taste? Forget about it. Earth, Wind, and Fire.

The Larry weighed in at just a hair over 5 ounces. That puts me at nearly a pound the entire grow. But since Larry suffered, I don't really count it all.

This monster Tahoe bitch I grew has inspired me to pursue my single monster Goliath OG seed grow. Who wants to see me grow a one pound plant?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

awesome work Jin' sweet to hear, all i wanna say is, get that seed germinating!!! no questions asked, as if we don't want to see you grow a lb plant!! go for it....get that seed, and soak that bitch


----------



## Mohican (Apr 28, 2012)

Are you going to use the seed you found in your bud?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> awesome work Jin' sweet to hear, all i wanna say is, get that seed germinating!!! no questions asked, as if we don't want to see you grow a lb plant!! go for it....get that seed, and soak that bitch


Aye aye, Cap'n!



Mohican said:


> Are you going to use the seed you found in your bud?


You nailed it.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 29, 2012)

[video=youtube;6I3S8lPM6qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I3S8lPM6qM&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]



























































That's "Mega Pocket Torch" not to be confused with regular ol' pocket torch.





Check out how I caught the motion blur of the spout lid popping up just before the flame ingites. Am I good or what?

Edit:
All bowl-smokers worth their salt use these. I'll never use a regular lighter to light my bowls again. Besides, you never know when you might want to smoke some crack.

It's also how Jin makes his world-famous Creme Brulee.





All joking aside, though, it is my very SERIOUS belief that speed burning your pot intensifies your high. A higher flash point cooks your resin instantly, sending the smoke right down your lungs and into your bloodstream faster and cleaner. That's just my theory.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;6I3S8lPM6qM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I3S8lPM6qM&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you are a fukin crackup jin' hehe sweet ass pics of that kief!!! oooooogggghhhh!! fuuuuuuuuuuk jealous as, what a clean pass of some wild lookin sticky resin, that shit's just sad from my point of view cause it looks soo damn good  and that pics with the pipe bowl, wow, that's sparkling amazing work, that there is a prize photo, *and i'd blow that shit up 24x36 inch size and put that shit on the fuckin wall!!

*lol, and you wiping the glass kief with a nug, hehe class act, u nutter lol 

i dunno bout the ol' blow torch, but that's just me  i slow burn the fuk outta mine, just basically vaporize the shit, i never need more than a good bowl, but I bet you wouldn't need more than half a bowl, even if you just sukd that shit into the chamber without smokin it


----------



## Slivers (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey Jin... Long time no see. What are you using to make your keef, also, what's up with fem cult? 

- Slivers


----------



## lordjin (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## hellraizer30 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice final tally jin


----------



## lordjin (Apr 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice final tally jin


Thanks. Here's to you.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 29, 2012)

put it in my mouth


----------



## lordjin (Apr 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> put it in my mouth


Nice. My grow journals aren't complete without at least one pic of Homer.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

> You nailed it.


Sweet! I love baby pictures  Have you started soaking it yet?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Sweet! I love baby pictures  Have you started soaking it yet?


Not yet. I'm still far too high to do anything. I'll have to make new plumbing and cut a new tub lid. I have a "blank" lid ready to re-cut for a single plant.

I was thinking about switching to a smaller tub altogether since there will be only one plant, but I decided to stay with the larger res to retain fluid stability. This is gonna be interesting to see. It'll be my "Scottyballs Homage."


----------



## Mohican (Apr 29, 2012)

Enjoy your buz, you deserve it!


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 29, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhhh my god. This thread always makes me so damn jealous lol. Bomb ass weed and kief smoking shots with dank looking ribs? Wtf man.. I feel like I need one of those super pocket torches now lol


----------



## Green eggs and Pam (Apr 30, 2012)

Been jarring all day today. Look what I found! 



Just one in the whole grow, off of one of my sativa bagseed girls. Yep, I saved it. 

Hey, is it too late for breakfast?


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Enjoy your buz, you deserve it!


Thanks!



brandon727272 said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhh my god. This thread always makes me so damn jealous lol. Bomb ass weed and kief smoking shots with dank looking ribs? Wtf man.. I feel like I need one of those super pocket torches now lol


The pocket torch is essential for outdoor bowl smoking or bowl smoking in a moving car with the window rolled down. A sure light every time in wind.



Green eggs and Pam said:


> Been jarring all day today. Look what I found!
> 
> View attachment 2147063
> 
> ...


Bagseed! I'm sure gonna feel silly if my Goliath egg doesn't hatch.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

Ready... set... Blog!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

I just had a thought. As awesome as hot girl photos are, it wouldn't be a truly kick-ass blog without video, right?





So I've formulated the idea of including sexy nude video clips... Not of me, dufus!





So hang tight. I've already contacted a model I've been dying to shoot video with... More to come. Hey, it's almost as if the blog has started already! Almost. These journals are nothing compared to what you're in for...

Edit:
Hey, photos are nice... But I LOVE shooting video, too!


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

Okay, when I first cut 'em down, I knew these were potent. Heavy and difficult to handle because even the large stalks were sticky.






Then the nugs became dry enough to test jar... and test smoke... Looked great, smelled great, hit great. But at this point the high was still very 'racey.' I remember taking a few huge hits right after wrapping with Tiffany. My mind and heart were racing the entire drive home. It was very, very racey.






But after two weeks of darkness and glass... the soothing, sedative effect has finally arrived.





I'm the calmest I've been in weeks.





I have not yelled at a single person today in the office.





The meds are working...





Sometimes it amazes me how little regard inexperienced people have for the cure. The grow is only half of where the bud is made... that's how important the aging process is post-harvest. And no, the notion that a longer maturation period in flower is a substitute for curing? I don't think so.


----------



## OldLuck (Apr 30, 2012)

True indeed. Wonderful journal like always bro.


----------



## brandon727272 (Apr 30, 2012)

DAMN those nugs look amazing. As always great job Jin!!! I wish I was your neighbor


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> True indeed. Wonderful journal like always bro.


Thanks. These journals have been great practice for my blogging ambitions.



brandon727272 said:


> DAMN those nugs look amazing. As always great job Jin!!! I wish I was your neighbor


Thanks, Brandon. The LA dispensaries seem like a distant, faded memory.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

beautiful nugs jin, can you see a distinct difference between the tahoe and larry? never smoked larry OG but ive had my share of tahoe, contrary to a pineapple express quote i actually believe smoking tahoe is like killing a unicorn with a bomb, that strains super rare out here, especially as you travel farther down south to FL. 
agreed on the curing part too, theres no substitute for a good cure even running it extra long, had an old family member who actually believed this, he harvested when his plants look practically dead but claimed curing took not as long(he ditched this method after i told him nobody wants bud that died before harvest lol), imo not worth it if you want at least one milky hair on your bud, people flower long for the full couch lock feeling but you wanna good mix of trichs, all cbn/cbd isnt my sort of thing but i heard cancer patients find "over flowered" bud to be more useful in stopping growth of cancer cells(like 98% sure CBD does that, could be wrong though) which makes sense since it contains more of those cannabinoids. may be something to look into since you can sell to dispensaries, they should have a separate section of bud for these cancer patients imo.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> beautiful nugs jin, can you see a distinct difference between the tahoe and larry? never smoked larry OG but ive had my share of tahoe, contrary to a pineapple express quote i actually believe smoking tahoe is like killing a unicorn with a bomb, that strains super rare out here, especially as you travel farther down south to FL.
> agreed on the curing part too, theres no substitute for a good cure even running it extra long, had an old family member who actually believed this, he harvested when his plants look practically dead but claimed curing took not as long(he ditched this method after i told him nobody wants bud that died before harvest lol), imo not worth it if you want at least one milky hair on your bud, people flower long for the full couch lock feeling but you wanna good mix of trichs, all cbn/cbd isnt my sort of thing but i heard cancer patients find "over flowered" bud to be more useful in stopping growth of cancer cells(like 98% sure CBD does that, could be wrong though) which makes sense since it contains more of those cannabinoids. may be something to look into since you can sell to dispensaries, they should have a separate section of bud for these cancer patients imo.


The Larry got its life sucked out of it by Tahoe, so this is by no means a good measure of Larry OGK. The smell is really skunky on the Larry while Tahoe exhibits pure Earth, Wind, and Fire.

I always find that my bud is very speedy and energetic first week after dry... second and third week is when the sedative properties kick in. They've started to come in now. But unlike a 'heavy couchlock' my Tahoe gives a 'relaxed euphoria.' Someone could walk up to you with a razor and shave your head and you would be like, "I could sure use a Taco." That's the kind of shit my bipolar ass needs.

Interesting what you said about cancer sufferers. I've read similar things. I don't think my weed is quite right for them yet, but after two more weeks of cure, it's gonna be great for cancer/aids patients.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The Larry got its life sucked out of it by Tahoe, so this is by no means a good measure of Larry OGK. The smell is really skunky on the Larry while Tahoe exhibits pure Earth, Wind, and Fire.
> 
> I always find that my bud is very speedy and energetic first week after dry... second and third week is when the sedative properties kick in. They've started to come in now. But unlike a 'heavy couchlock' my Tahoe gives a 'relaxed euphoria.' Someone could walk up to you with a razor and shave your head and you would be like, "I could sure use a Taco." That's the kind of shit my bipolar ass needs.
> 
> Interesting what you said about cancer sufferers. I've read similar things. I don't think my weed is quite right for them yet, but after two more weeks of cure, it's gonna be great for cancer/aids patients.


very interesting, some of the tahoe ive gotten down here smells somewhat similar, just an earthy smell with a distinct sweetness to it. 
i think the energetic or euphoric high is because the THC hasnt turned into CBD/CBN, as you said over time you will notice the bud is more of a couch lock. i sort of like the perfect balance of both, i try to harvest when i see about 50% amber. lol i know what you mean by that though, i love weed that gets me that high where i just dont care, its probably something i look for in a strain. i have a good friend with bipolar disorder, she claims a good indica that puts her down or makes her sleepy is what she prefers usually, but when she wants to go and do things she'll like a sativa. something about weed that just makes bipolar people forget that they're bipolar it seems like. its incredible talking to the same person but their attitude is almost completely different vs. when they're sober or high, i think it proves the point of medical marijuana very well. and it probably should be good for them in a few weeks like you said. i think most people would feel good if they knew they were growing the cure to cancer though, just takes the whole "drug" or "pothead" aspect away from it.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The Larry got its life sucked out of it by Tahoe, so this is by no means a good measure of Larry OGK. The smell is really skunky on the Larry while Tahoe exhibits pure Earth, Wind, and Fire.
> 
> I always find that my bud is very speedy and energetic first week after dry... second and third week is when the sedative properties kick in. They've started to come in now. But unlike a 'heavy couchlock' my Tahoe gives a 'relaxed euphoria.' Someone could walk up to you with a razor and shave your head and you would be like, "I could sure use a Taco." That's the kind of shit my bipolar ass needs.
> 
> Interesting what you said about cancer sufferers. I've read similar things. I don't think my weed is quite right for them yet, but after two more weeks of cure, it's gonna be great for cancer/aids patients.


hey Jin Morning 
interesting about the racey effect, I too noticed this on early smoke, don't have a 'true' theory really, something to do with the trichs taking longer to mature cause of their oily properties perhaps....it's hard having all these types of smoke, i'm trying to get a good feel on my indoor, i just can't get my head around it, a much different effect, my indoor seems to have a strong euphoric buzz this time which really messes with your vision, i'm not sure why this is, completely different from my outdoor, after i smoke i lose alot of focus , if i could put a word to it, i would say almost a drunk feeling! the effect is much stronger with the fox tail sections, and the taste is even alot more sweeter, my guess is going towards the UVB lamp....

as for cancer patients, wouldn't the hash oil path be the way to go, seeing as though that can extract alot of the CBD's out in high concentration, especially the high cbd strains, like Harlequin...i hear that CBD's are the chemicals that cause the sleepy feeling, and have strong pain relief. i think this to be true, as when i have strong neck or back pain, i smoke the oil, and no matter what, i seem to always forget i had pain...I think erbs have such a relaxing property to them anyway, that even if you were just able to puff away on a stressed day, the effects are noticeable straight away....


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> very interesting, some of the tahoe ive gotten down here smells somewhat similar, just an earthy smell with a distinct sweetness to it.
> i think the energetic or euphoric high is because the THC hasnt turned into CBD/CBN, as you said over time you will notice the bud is more of a couch lock. i sort of like the perfect balance of both, i try to harvest when i see about 50% amber. lol i know what you mean by that though, i love weed that gets me that high where i just dont care, its probably something i look for in a strain. i have a good friend with bipolar disorder, she claims a good indica that puts her down or makes her sleepy is what she prefers usually, but when she wants to go and do things she'll like a sativa. something about weed that just makes bipolar people forget that they're bipolar it seems like. its incredible talking to the same person but their attitude is almost completely different vs. when they're sober or high, i think it proves the point of medical marijuana very well. and it probably should be good for them in a few weeks like you said. i think most people would feel good if they knew they were growing the cure to cancer though, just takes the whole "drug" or "pothead" aspect away from it.


Yeah, hey... I have loads of fun with my meds, so it's easy for me to forget that the stuff in my jar is very important medicine for many gravely ill people.

I see a "high cycle" pretty clearly depending on how long the jars have been sitting in darkness and glass. First few weeks after dry, the bud is very energetic... the lightning strike of the fresh THC I would guess. After about four to five weeks of cure, I consider the bud at its prime stage for consumption. That's when I get the muscle relaxant feeling, happy feeling, and sleepy feeling... but can still move and do things if I want to. After week five, the bud starts to ferment as there is still some moisture in them. That's when the shit gets really, really heavy and somewhat psychedelic for me. It doesn't lose potency, but the potency changes.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey Jin Morning
> interesting about the racey effect, I too noticed this on early smoke, don't have a 'true' theory really, something to do with the trichs taking longer to mature cause of their oily properties perhaps....it's hard having all these types of smoke, i'm trying to get a good feel on my indoor, i just can't get my head around it, a much different effect, my indoor seems to have a strong euphoric buzz this time which really messes with your vision, i'm not sure why this is, completely different from my outdoor, after i smoke i lose alot of focus , if i could put a word to it, i would say almost a drunk feeling! the effect is much stronger with the fox tail sections, and the taste is even alot more sweeter, my guess is going towards the UVB lamp....
> 
> as for cancer patients, wouldn't the hash oil path be the way to go, seeing as though that can extract alot of the CBD's out in high concentration, especially the high cbd strains, like Harlequin...i hear that CBD's are the chemicals that cause the sleepy feeling, and have strong pain relief. i think this to be true, as when i have strong neck or back pain, i smoke the oil, and no matter what, i seem to always forget i had pain...I think erbs have such a relaxing property to them anyway, that even if you were just able to puff away on a stressed day, the effects are noticeable straight away....


Yeah that's pretty much how I had it sorted in my head. THC = High, CBD = Stoned.

Interesting what you said about bud location. I always notice a difference in character between top nugs and the mid-range nugs just below them. My very top nugs seem to 'exceed' the conventional OG character and develop their own. It's my medium grade nugs right under the top ones that have the recognizable "OG Kush smell" so popular at the LA shops. So I figure the stuff the shops have at the top of their menus is almost as good as the nugs just below my uppermost. -- I never miss an opportunity to brag. Lol.

edit:
Yup, I'm sure cancer patients would benefit from a good, heavy oil.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, hey... I have loads of fun with my meds, so it's easy for me to forget that the stuff in my jar is very important medicine for many gravely ill people.
> 
> I see a "high cycle" pretty clearly depending on how long the jars have been sitting in darkness and glass. First few weeks after dry, the bud is very energetic... the lightning strike of the fresh THC I would guess. After about four to five weeks of cure, I consider the bud at its prime stage for consumption. That's when I get the muscle relaxant feeling, happy feeling, and sleepy feeling... but can still move and do things if I want to. After week five, the bud starts to ferment as there is still some moisture in them. That's when the shit gets really, really heavy and somewhat psychedelic for me. It doesn't lose potency, but the potency changes.


couldnt agree more, its like every couple week you get to smoke a new version of your strain. after about the 5 week marker, the smoke is much smoother for me too. the last time i grew a sativa, the high was really racey when i only cure for a week but as i cure longer it seemed to get me a little bit higher rather than energetic. idk why people still do amphetamines, could just smoke some barely cured sativas.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> couldnt agree more, its like every couple week you get to smoke a new version of your strain. after about the 5 week marker, the smoke is much smoother for me too. the last time i grew a sativa, the high was really racey when i only cure for a week but as i cure longer it seemed to get me a little bit higher rather than energetic. idk why people still do amphetamines, could just smoke some barely cured sativas.


Yes. First week high always a bit speedy with speediness wearing off week to week with cure. Excellent. Absolutely. The metamorphosis of the bud through the cure process is fascinating -- and one of the finer points of cultivation lost on most beginners or people with limited experience -- people who don't yield much let's say.


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes. First week high always a bit speedy with speediness wearing off week to week with cure. Excellent. Absolutely. The metamorphosis of the bud through the cure process is fascinating -- and one of the finer points of cultivation lost on most beginners or people with limited experience -- people who don't yield much let's say.


haha this is so true, i just harvested some of my girl today, a bud at a time since i bred her with a male and i want the seeds to mature. unfortunately, being that i grow outdoors her buds be able to mature(not bad growth for 30 days though, this was basically 12/12 from seed since i planted her in march.) so she is currently revegging, honestly im only leaving those buds on her cause they have some priceless seeds, the bud has a variety of colors, one buds may have 3 colors of calyxs; purple, pink, or green, most of the other buds are purple and green though. the male seemed to flower very fast too, he stretched 2x his size in almost a week it seemed like, so im really looking forward to seeing these genetics. already germed 3 actually, lets hope theyre as beautiful as their mother.

harvested this bud today, that one alone had 4 seeds


just a few i already got from some visible seed casings on the plant.


----------



## lordjin (Apr 30, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha this is so true, i just harvested some of my girl today, a bud at a time since i bred her with a male and i want the seeds to mature. unfortunately, being that i grow outdoors her buds be able to mature(not bad growth for 30 days though, this was basically 12/12 from seed since i planted her in march.) so she is currently revegging, honestly im only leaving those buds on her cause they have some priceless seeds, the bud has a variety of colors, one buds may have 3 colors of calyxs; purple, pink, or green, most of the other buds are purple and green though. the male seemed to flower very fast too, he stretched 2x his size in almost a week it seemed like, so im really looking forward to seeing these genetics. already germed 3 actually, lets hope theyre as beautiful as their mother.
> 
> harvested this bud today, that one alone had 4 seeds
> View attachment 2148545View attachment 2148546
> ...


Alright, you've made me bust out my beans. 





Bagseed from known, killer strains. Goliath OG Kush and Culver City OG Kush, two strains available locally only. 





I've always been amazed by Goliath's huge, cement-like nugs. I'm gonna grow that bad bitch solo. (Note that these still have the bud husks.)


----------



## crazyhazey (Apr 30, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Alright, you've made me bust out my beans.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill stay tuned for that, no doubt. i skinned most of my seeds already, figure i might as well do it since im gonna plant most of them over the next few months. all the OG strains look impressive to me, if its a male you should cross it with the other seed, or maybe cross the tahoe or larry with it if you still have a clone.


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> ill stay tuned for that, no doubt. i skinned most of my seeds already, figure i might as well do it since im gonna plant most of them over the next few months. all the OG strains look impressive to me, if its a male you should cross it with the other seed, or maybe cross the tahoe or larry with it if you still have a clone.


I'm just hoping it's a girl... or should I say Gurl. My blog certainly isn't called Green Guys.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm just hoping it's a girl... or should I say Gurl. My blog certainly isn't called Green Guys.


hahaha very true, just imagine what any strain crossed with tahoe or larry would come out like, i guarantee i wouldnt be disappointed. 
and you dont have to have the male for a long time, just keep him around when they show preflowers, if you pollinate the preflowers youll get some seeds in about 30-35 days into flower, i think thats better than just throwing out some bomb genetics. you choice though jin, just makin suggestions as usual.


----------



## jojo2002 (May 1, 2012)

hey hey heyyyy.... whats the word bird? Hows everything Jin.... Im going to start a journal in a couple minutes ill send you link in a second...


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> hahaha very true, just imagine what any strain crossed with tahoe or larry would come out like, i guarantee i wouldnt be disappointed.
> and you dont have to have the male for a long time, just keep him around when they show preflowers, if you pollinate the preflowers youll get some seeds in about 30-35 days into flower, i think thats better than just throwing out some bomb genetics. you choice though jin, just makin suggestions as usual.


Your suggestions are always good, pal. Thanks for your contribution to my thread.



jojo2002 said:


> hey hey heyyyy.... whats the word bird? Hows everything Jin.... Im going to start a journal in a couple minutes ill send you link in a second...


What up, jojo? Haven't seen you in a while. Let's see the new grow!


----------



## jojo2002 (May 1, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/525053-scrog-vs-buckets-bubba-kush.html


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

jojo2002 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/525053-scrog-vs-buckets-bubba-kush.html


Subbed it.


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

good morning Jin, or good afternoon to you sorry hehe i am soo plastered from last night, i forced myself to smoke a good few bowl of my indoor, and promptly passed out halfway through a movie....

here is my girl at 17 days old


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good morning Jin, or good afternoon to you sorry hehe i am soo plastered from last night, i forced myself to smoke a good few bowl of my indoor, and promptly passed out halfway through a movie....
> 
> here is my girl at 17 days old


There are few in things in life finer than passing out halfway through a movie.

Lovely plant.


----------



## Mohican (May 1, 2012)

Hey Flowa - That perlite is huge! Do you have any pics of the brand?

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Flowa - That perlite is huge! Do you have any pics of the brand?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


aussie brand Mo' $30 100 litres, i get it straight off the truck fresh, so its hardly broken down, the more careful with it you are the more coarse it will stay, the real fine stuff at the end of the bag is good for seedlings, or clones...

ahh thanx Jin!!!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 1, 2012)

Top buds due to being so close to the light will never fully develop 9 times out of 10. Because they are so close, they will always be trying to produce, and this results in a more "head" high as opposed to body "stone". As they mature in cure, is when you see the change in high. Just thought I would add to your debate a couple of pages back!

ps. New undercurrent system is growing some trees just as I had expected!


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Top buds due to being so close to the light will never fully develop 9 times out of 10. Because they are so close, they will always be trying to produce, and this results in a more "head" high as opposed to body "stone". As they mature in cure, is when you see the change in high. Just thought I would add to your debate a couple of pages back!
> 
> ps. New undercurrent system is growing some trees just as I had expected!


cheers for that slanty!! it does make sense, mine never wanted to stop!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 1, 2012)

check this pre-cooler


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> check this pre-cooler


Nice. You gonna get that?


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cheers for that slanty!! it does make sense, mine never wanted to stop!!


Yup, yup. My top nugs are always different.


----------



## brandon727272 (May 1, 2012)

I kinda wanna get a precooler like that for my bong.. that'd be sweeeeeet

My possible ladies are coming along


----------



## lordjin (May 1, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> I kinda wanna get a precooler like that for my bong.. that'd be sweeeeeet
> 
> My possible ladies are coming along


There's just something really beautiful about letting nature take its course like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Here's a couple a shots of a lower 'fluff' nug. This shit is really kicking my ass. I'm finding that these lower nugs actually taste better. But the tops nugs are out of this world and curing. I'm gonna take another hit and take an evening stroll. I think I just might get to bed at a reasonable hour tonight.





Have a pleasant evening, everyone. And remember, no one loves you like I do.





Edit: Or is it no one loves me like you do? I can never get the two straight.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 2, 2012)

those "fluff" nugs look dank, i bet trichs just fall everywhere when you pick up a nug lol. the sad thing is your fluff nugs are better than my 30 day year old premature nugs i had to chop since the outdoor hours reverted. oh well. 
oh yeah check out what happened when i foxtailed this girl, the colors on her are insane. i cant think of a good name for bud thats purple, pink and occasionally green that stinks like blueberries. maybe something ridiculous along the lines of Blueberry Awesomefuck hahaha.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> those "fluff" nugs look dank, i bet trichs just fall everywhere when you pick up a nug lol. the sad thing is your fluff nugs are better than my 30 day year old premature nugs i had to chop since the outdoor hours reverted. oh well.
> oh yeah check out what happened when i foxtailed this girl, the colors on her are insane. i cant think of a good name for bud thats purple, pink and occasionally green that stinks like blueberries. maybe something ridiculous along the lines of Blueberry Awesomefuck hahaha.


The trichs wouldn't come off in a hurricane. These things are more glue than plant.

That's actually very interesting looking. Hey, what the hell. I'm paid up on my photobucket account. Fuckers...


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Hey, I know there are some real legends of snacking in the stoner world. But I'm no slouch. I can snack with the best of 'em.





Pineapple Chili Chamoy? You bet. It's as good as it looks. Lip-smacking tangy salty spicy sweet goodness.

Snacking recap (if you can call ribs and pizza a snack)...


















Not exactly what one would consider gourmet cuisine. But hey, I bet this is making someone's stomach growl...












And what could be better than strawberry cream cheese smeared on pound cake? And no, I'm not fat. I prefer "jolly disposition."






And let's a take a break from snacking memory lane to lament the loss of Chrissy Marie. Goodbye, Chrissy Marie.





"Alas, it was not meant to be, cheri."

If anyone can guess which movie that line came from, I'll buy you something really nice.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

One of the Vacation Movies - Chevy Chase and Chrisi Brinkley???


----------



## crazyhazey (May 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The trichs wouldn't come off in a hurricane. These things are more glue than plant.
> 
> That's actually very interesting looking. Hey, what the hell. I'm paid up on my photobucket account. Fuckers...


damn i love it when the trichs are just stuck on there, hopefully when i let this girl finish in the fall she'll be able to get much stickier than this time. theres a long summer ahead so shes gonna revert, and hopefully fill out that 5 gal with some massive roots. may ill reveg her 3 times since i love how this girl flowers, maybe 4 times then she'll be planted in ground. 
i forgot you have to pay for that now, i used photobucket for myspace i think haha then they started charging people. may start using it again, do they have like data limits on it now?


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> One of the Vacation Movies - Chevy Chase and Chrisi Brinkley???


Close. Raiders of the Lost Ark. Belloq says it to Marion as he thinks she's about to be killed very soon after a failed attempt at seducing her:






Edit:

The correct line could very well be, "Alas, cheri, it was not meant to be..."

I think that's the way it's spoken in the film, but I'm not geeky enough to check.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Ah yes, I remember it well! Hehe

I just posted this pic on Uncle Ben's Topping forum thread:








and his response was



> I see some chlorosis going on there.




So I said:

Thanks for the complement - she is very sickly

That is just the color correction I made to compensate for the LED and CFLs. She is actually very dark green and healthy.



He couldn't just say it looks good? I see so many crappy plants on this site where people praise how good they look and this is how he responds to this picture of my bushy baby!


I think I just had a Lordjin moment! Hehe

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

You got to consider the sorce mohican! She looks good in my book!


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Nice. You gonna get that?


i'm looking at pre-coolers now, but not buying, i bought a 41 cm large golden all glass last night, through ozbongs, here is a nice pic, i'll check her weight before i buy a pre-cooler, atleast she will be all-glass. the brand is Agung, and is 5mm pyrex

she will be our first 'all glass' bong 






about $60, i think it looks top knotch, and the quality of my other Agung gripper, is great, really happy, thick heavy pyrex.

here is a nice pre-cooler or 2

black leaf....






this would look really cool spiraling through , i may get this, depends


----------



## slayer6669 (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> check this pre-cooler




i had one of these for 4 years until 3 days ago my dog knocked over my bong and broke it and the bowl head and an inline ash catcher and that same one thats in that pic


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Ah yes, I remember it well! Hehe
> 
> I just posted this pic on Uncle Ben's Topping forum thread:
> 
> ...


I don't see any chlorosis. I would call Uncle Ben an idiot, but that was the old me.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i'm looking at pre-coolers now, but not buying, i bought a 41 cm large golden all glass last night, through ozbongs, here is a nice pic, i'll check her weight before i buy a pre-cooler, atleast she will be all-glass. the brand is Agung, and is 5mm pyrex
> 
> she will be our first 'all glass' bong
> 
> ...


The amber standup looks awesome. I would be happy to smoke my weed in that sucker. Slick design. Love it.

Man, I want to buy more glass cuz of you.


----------



## brandon727272 (May 2, 2012)

Bigger Vortex is a female!! I chopped her down hard and transplanted, her roots were going crazy in that 1 gal. Time to watch her take off  I just updated it in my thread

That bong is dope as fuck! It's like a high quality version of this plastic cheap one I used to have lol but with a carb


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Bigger Vortex is a female!! I chopped her down hard and transplanted, her roots were going crazy in that 1 gal. Time to watch her take off  I just updated it in my thread
> 
> That bong is dope as fuck! It's like a high quality version of this plastic cheap one I used to have lol but with a carb


Just took a look. Awesome thread.


----------



## rhump11 (May 2, 2012)

Question lordjin? Did you flush your plants before harvesting. Also about how long do you dry your buds before jarring them in 2 weeks of darkness.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Great video... just a little too long. They should have cut it down to a minute and a half and faded the Michael Jackson song in the middle. Youtube video-making 101.
[video=youtube;JR3RCzNFdmU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JR3RCzNFdmU[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

rhump11 said:


> Question lordjin? Did you flush your plants before harvesting. Also about how long do you dry your buds before jarring them in 2 weeks of darkness.


No, not in the conventional sense. I stop changing water or adding nutes in the last two weeks of bloom, letting the plants drink as the auto-top reduces ppm. When I harvested the res was down to 210ppm -- next to nothing, but still a little something. All that stuff about 'chemicals' in your bud is hogwash.

Dry time will vary depending on bud type and environmental conditions. Last round I had really dry air at the time, so my bud was ready to jar in just under five days. This time I had higher resin content, so it was still pretty moist after seven full days of drying.


----------



## dirk d (May 2, 2012)

actually a master grower who tested all his buds with a flush and without a flush found that carcinogen levels, even with organic nutes, were reduced over 90% with a proper flush. He used laboratory grade equipment and $$$ was no object with him. you may just not realize the taste due to all the pizza, ribs, spaghetti thing, round mystery donuts that you munch on lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 2, 2012)

dirk d said:


> actually a master grower who tested all his buds with a flush and without a flush found that carcinogen levels, even with organic nutes, were reduced over 90% with a proper flush. He used laboratory grade equipment and $$$ was no object with him. you may just not realize the taste due to all the pizza, ribs, spaghetti thing, round mystery donuts that you munch on lol.


do you have a link or any proof? ive grown w/ and w/o flushing, never been able to tell the difference really. would carcinogens make the bud smoke harsh?
i can tell the difference when i grow with all synthetics vs all organics though, theres a distinct difference that organics have with both taste and harshness of the smoke.


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

ooohhh oh here we go  hold on for the ride people.......


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

dirk d said:


> actually a master grower who tested all his buds with a flush and without a flush found that carcinogen levels, even with organic nutes, were reduced over 90% with a proper flush. He used laboratory grade equipment and $$$ was no object with him. you may just not realize the taste due to all the pizza, ribs, spaghetti thing, round mystery donuts that you munch on lol.


Interesting what you say about carcinogen levels.

I've noticed that my bud gets me higher than heaven yet my bong takes really long to get dirty. Super clean stuff. But since my setup moves so fast, I consider my PPM reduction pretty much 'flushing without absolute zero ppm water.'

I've noticed the taste as well. I've characterized it as Earth, Wind, and Fire... that means good.

If all the people who flush (including scientist man) observed my system through an entire grow... They wouldn't straight water flush in it either.

I totally used to straight water flush. But after losing potency time and again, I won't do it again -- in this particular setup (which is all I know).


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ooohhh oh here we go  hold on for the ride people.......


Hey, I ain't gonna fight with Dirk. I can't say the same about everyone else, though. Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, I ain't gonna fight with Dirk. I can't say the same about everyone else, though. Lol.


lol, no worries , hey, with the bong i'm getting jin, it has a size 18 bowl, so i think i will have to use a screen right? I'm looking into a stem that isn't a one piece with the cone, so i can then use a pre-cooler, *would you recommend getting the pre-cooler with the smaller size 14 cone so it has a smaller hole or you think the screens are better...?* i will be getting a pre-cooler as soon as i get a look at the bong, it will be a 'prize possession until i get the balls to buy one of those G-spot bongs, 7mm thick, thats what i'm talkin about!


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, no worries , hey, with the bong i'm getting jin, it has a size 18 bowl, so i think i will have to use a screen right? I'm looking into a stem that isn't a one piece with the cone, so i can then use a pre-cooler, *would you recommend getting the pre-cooler with the smaller size 14 cone so it has a smaller hole or you think the screens are better...?* i will be getting a pre-cooler as soon as i get a look at the bong, it will be a 'prize possession until i get the balls to buy one of those G-spot bongs, 7mm thick, thats what i'm talkin about!


My current main piece (Brownie) has the 14mm fittings. It's a great piece and serves me well (even if it is a little odd).





I'm really thinking about moving over to the larger 18mm gauge for even huger lung-expanding pulls.


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

lordjin said:


> My current main piece (Brownie) has the 14mm fittings. It's a great piece and serves me well (even if it is a little odd).
> 
> I'm really thinking about moving over to the larger 18mm gauge for even huger lung-expanding pulls.


does the gauge have anything to do with the hole size?? i'm still slightly confused...if you have the 14mm do you still need the glass screens? or do they just 'add' to the effect and stop your cone from pulling the ash through...


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> does the gauge have anything to do with the hole size?? i'm still slightly confused...if you have the 14mm do you still need the glass screens? or do they just 'add' to the effect and stop your cone from pulling the ash through...


Ah, I see the question.





These little guys are intended to fit right inside the hole of any glass bowl, whether it be an elaborate bong structure or simple glass thumbpipe or anything in between.





Regardless of 14mm or 18mm fitting size, the hole is the hole.





Anyone smoking bowls out of glass is throwing just a little bit of their weed away without one of these in there.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 2, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, no worries , hey, with the bong i'm getting jin, it has a size 18 bowl, so i think i will have to use a screen right? I'm looking into a stem that isn't a one piece with the cone, so i can then use a pre-cooler, *would you recommend getting the pre-cooler with the smaller size 14 cone so it has a smaller hole or you think the screens are better...?* i will be getting a pre-cooler as soon as i get a look at the bong, it will be a 'prize possession until i get the balls to buy one of those G-spot bongs, 7mm thick, thats what i'm talkin about!


18mms dont resin up as quick, heard they're easier to clear as well so thats desirable. could always just get an adapter, the have 18 to 14 or 14 to 18 adapters on bongoutlet.ca. glass screens should be used either way, some bowls even have them already attached to the bowl. highly recommend them for hash.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> 18mms dont resin up as quick, heard they're easier to clear as well so thats desirable. could always just get an adapter, the have 18 to 14 or 14 to 18 adapters on bongoutlet.ca. glass screens should be used either way, some bowls even have them already attached to the bowl. highly recommend them for hash.


This guy sounds like he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## flowamasta (May 2, 2012)

Cheers Guys, guess i'll wait and see could be tonight, or tomorrow get the new bong  got screens for the meantime anyway, just be nice to taste my weed through all glass 

*Did you say fried chicken??





*


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 2, 2012)

Yard bird its whats for dinner


----------



## brandon727272 (May 2, 2012)

How have I not heard about these glass screens before? Fuck... I've lost so much weed to it getting sucked through because I always grind lol. More times other people than me, I milk my hits slow


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> How have I not heard about these glass screens before? Fuck... I've lost so much weed to it getting sucked through because I always grind lol. More times other people than me, I milk my hits slow


Aw yeah... This is becoming a health food blog.



flowamasta said:


> Cheers Guys, guess i'll wait and see could be tonight, or tomorrow get the new bong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a journal isn't complete without one of these shots.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Got a sparring partner for Moonie. Orange and blue Moonie:





This guy is a chubby beast. It was hard to get a good shot of him because he moves around so much.

And Moonie is still lookin' good.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Our fishy just took the big flush ride in the sky. We will miss him and his dreadlocks.


----------



## lordjin (May 2, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Our fishy just took the big flush ride in the sky. We will miss him and his dreadlocks.


RIP Fishy.


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Thanks LJ - Fishy was our only pet for a while until you got me all cat crazy.  I love my kittys!

Guess what - I flipped to 12/12 four days ago...

Here is a pic from today:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 2, 2012)

Here is a top pic for better perspective:









Sorry about the LED+Flash coloration


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is a top pic for better perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. Looks like it's doin' her thing.


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2012)

Meet-An-Inmate.Com: Ranker Rates Top Most Beautiful Women Behind Bars (PICTURES)
 http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/05/02/meet-an-inmatecom-ranker-rates-top-most-beautiful-women-behind-bars-pictures_n_1470799.html?ref=mostpopular#s=928781

[video=youtube;r0s7zqYF8NU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0s7zqYF8NU[/video]
OMG. I fuckin' LOVE this. This is the kind of shit that puts a smile on my face when reading the "morning paper."






My name is Renee, as you already know, I'm 33. I'm lonely and in search of a real man for friendship, companionship, and possibly more. Must be stable in all ways, willing to take on the responsibility of having a woman in prison. Must be a kind and caring individual. I'm honest, sincere, easygoing, and love to learn new things. I also love the simple things in life, romance, hugs, shopping, travel, love, etc. I love laughing and making others laugh. I love to have fun! Let's get to know one another. Must be willing to commit eventually. I promise you won't be disappointed. Postage is hard to come by in prison, if possible send stamps. I am here, waiting to hear from you sooner than later, Race is not an issue.
And thank God race is not an issue. Y'know, I think I could trust that face... just not with knives or guns or my wallet.





Kelly Bryan Reason for incarceration: Drugs "I'm looking for a man who is smart, funny, kind, and financially stable. I love someone who can put a smile on my face."
And here we have the lovely Kelly Bryan. Finacially stable? Come on. Like Financially stable men need to look for a wife in prison?






Kataya Kitzman Reason for Incarceration: Murder "I'm a very journalistic person. I enjoy growing a personal bond through correspondence. I love to be presentable at all times. Impressions are everlasting."
I think she's my favorite. Hey, there's something Kataya the Killer and I have in common! We're both "journalistic." And "impressions are everlasting?" You mean like when you tell people you just met that you're a murderer?





Ashley Davis Reason for incarceration: Grand Theft, Burglary "I've made some bad decisions that have put me in prison, however, that doesn't make me a bad person...I love the beach and just about anything to do with the outdoors."
Aw, what an angel. No, Ashley, you are not a bad person. "...I love the beach and just about anything to do with outdoors... and if I love it enough, I'll steal it!"





Amy Doyle "I am kind, honest, and have a great personality. I'm looking for long term friendships, possibly more."
Fuck yeah. If I'm gonn hook up with some prison bitch, she should look like this... Partay! She may be kind and she may have a great personality, but come on, honest?





Rebecca Flanagan Reason for incarceration: Burglary "I believe you should live each day as it's your last. I love to have fun, laugh, and will try almost anything once."
LOL! I believe that part about living each day like it's her last and that she'll try anything once. I wouldn't trust this chick for shit! LOL!





Sherree Cheng "I have many interests both appropriate and unmentionable."
Me so Horny!






Crystal Clamenza "I am looking for someone who is motivated, driven, open minded, family oriented, and who loves to laugh. Must be stable and financially secure, and able to stimulate me intellectually with a vivid imagination."
There's that financially secure thing again! Boy, I had no idea inmates were so high maintenance.





Maeghan Rice Reason for Incarceration: Second-degree murder "I got involved with the wrong guy at a young age and I am paying the price, now I want to find the right guy."
Right guy? Me! Me! What's a little second degree murder? LOL! 

So what are you waiting for, RIU users in the UK? This is your big chance! Good luck and watch your back!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is a top pic for better perspective:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you will be laughing all the way until harvest at this rate now! 

ps. wanted to add a while back about strain wise, and then was away for a few weeks. That is definitely not a total Sativa by any means. Looks more sativa than indica, but is definitely a hybrid.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 3, 2012)

Hey Jin, those cameras are on sale in the USA for $189 right now! 

I got mine on order as of last night. I looked into things, and no duty for digital camera imported from USA to Canada. The same camera here is $299+tax.
Ordered mine from the US and for ~$260/inc. shipping I got: camera, extra battery, case, 2 tripods, screen protectors, 16GB SD, USB card reader, and a few more nick knacks.
Go Figure.


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hey Jin, those cameras are on sale in the USA for $189 right now!
> 
> I got mine on order as of last night. I looked into things, and no duty for digital camera imported from USA to Canada. The same camera here is $299+tax.
> Ordered mine from the US and for ~$260/inc. shipping I got: camera, extra battery, case, 2 tripods, screen protectors, 16GB SD, USB card reader, and a few more nick knacks.
> Go Figure.


Sweet. I actually just discovered the Nikon 1 system. I want this:











Under $1K US for body and two lens system.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Sweet. I actually just discovered the Nikon 1 system. I want this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful cam......however i did have trouble with my last Nikon....then went into a shop to test the L120 Nikon, and it shat itself and froze while i was playing with it.....seems as though Nikon doesn't like me 

I like the inter-changeable lens kits, nice

info :



High-resolution, high-contrast electronic viewfinder
Full HD MOVIE 1080/60i
Smart Photo Selector mode ensures you'll never miss those decisive moments
An optional mount adapter allows Nikon 1 cameras to be used with F mount NIKKOR lensesmore
Slow Motion Movie 400fps(640x240)1,200fps(320x120)
Available in very iconic color represents design philosophy, solid black and white.
The top face has a total of only three buttons, while the rear face features a simple mode dial
LCD monitor with crystal clear resolution. 3-inch LCD monitor with protection glass and a wide viewing angle.(approx. 920k-dot)
Short motion Creator, Easy-to-use movie editing software

no shit, it sounds Ace though, you can record video at 30fps, while taking High-res pics without interupting video!! insane


----------



## Mohican (May 3, 2012)

You should check out the Samsung models!


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

Mohican said:


> You should check out the Samsung models!


I'm totally happy with mine, and i can't see downgrading to 10.1 mp from 14.2 would be beneficial for what i want, close up macros need higher MP for clarity


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I'm totally happy with mine, and i can't see downgrading to 10.1 mp from 14.2 would be beneficial for what i want, close up macros need higher MP for clarity


Here's the soon to be released Samsung version of Nikon's 1 system. Say hello to the 20.3 megapix NX210.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here's the soon to be released Samsung version of Nikon's 1 system. Say hello to the 20.3 megapix NX210.


Ouch, it seems as though Samsung have cocked their hind leg, taken a piss, and then turned around and backed one out right on top of Nikon.... Ouch....now that there is the Bomb. if mines good, than that thing is GOD


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 3, 2012)

Hey Jin, Whats up man. How goes the cure? What you gonna run from PO next??? Cant wait to see


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Hey Jin, Whats up man. How goes the cure? What you gonna run from PO next??? Cant wait to see


I'm actually thinking about germing this Goliath OG seed in order to grow a single monster plant. To be covered here:


----------



## dirk d (May 3, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> do you have a link or any proof? ive grown w/ and w/o flushing, never been able to tell the difference really. would carcinogens make the bud smoke harsh?
> i can tell the difference when i grow with all synthetics vs all organics though, theres a distinct difference that organics have with both taste and harshness of the smoke.


Well I know everyone has their own ideas about flushing but this master grower did actual testing. I'm just relaying what i learned from him. He used 9 nine different lines of nutrients. Analyzing each run. he basically said that all these lines leave residuals and toxins. Only way to purge them is by forcing the plant to use up all its reserves while being fed pure water. The flushed plants were 40% cleaner in all elements and compounds compared to the unflushed plants. Again to each their own.

But seriously Jin, your diet worries me. Had to give you some shit for that lol! Love the Pics of Tiffany!I'm looking forward to a long time of pictures from you!
[video=youtube;fz0zKrxY0Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz0zKrxY0Ds[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 3, 2012)

dirk d said:


> Well I know everyone has their own ideas about flushing but this master grower did actual testing. I'm just relaying what i learned from him. He used 9 nine different lines of nutrients. Analyzing each run. he basically said that all these lines leave residuals and toxins. Only way to purge them is by forcing the plant to use up all its reserves while being fed pure water. The flushed plants were 40% cleaner in all elements and compounds compared to the unflushed plants. Again to each their own.
> 
> But seriously Jin, your diet worries me. Had to give you some shit for that lol! Love the Pics of Tiffany!I'm looking forward to a long time of pictures from you!
> [video=youtube;fz0zKrxY0Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz0zKrxY0Ds[/video]


Yeah, I really do need to start eating better. Perhaps a healthier diet will be documented in the blog.

Thanks. I hope to deliver pictures for a long time to come.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 4, 2012)

dirk d said:


> Well I know everyone has their own ideas about flushing but this master grower did actual testing. I'm just relaying what i learned from him. He used 9 nine different lines of nutrients. Analyzing each run. he basically said that all these lines leave residuals and toxins. Only way to purge them is by forcing the plant to use up all its reserves while being fed pure water. The flushed plants were 40% cleaner in all elements and compounds compared to the unflushed plants. Again to each their own.
> 
> But seriously Jin, your diet worries me. Had to give you some shit for that lol! Love the Pics of Tiffany!I'm looking forward to a long time of pictures from you!
> [video=youtube;fz0zKrxY0Ds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fz0zKrxY0Ds[/video]


i tend to trust the people with experience, ill take your word. i didnt think guanos or worm castings would really carry any carcinogens, the plant process and converts it but i believed the idea was if your bud tasted like shit it was probably salt buildups or those carcinogens.


----------



## Mohican (May 4, 2012)

*Wooohoooo LJ - Page 300! Congratulations 

*


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

Mohican said:


> *Wooohoooo LJ - Page 300! Congratulations
> 
> *


I couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i tend to trust the people with experience, ill take your word. i didnt think guanos or worm castings would really carry any carcinogens, the plant process and converts it but i believed the idea was if your bud tasted like shit it was probably salt buildups or those carcinogens.


C is for Carcinogens.

Awesome. On that topic, I'd like to happily report that this current Tahoe leaves an amazingly little amount of black goo resin byproduct in my glass. I also feel much cleaner as a whole. Last Tahoe left black goo clog in my glass after just a few bowls. I'm at least 8-10% higher on this new Tahoe that leaves far less resin byproduct when burned.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 4, 2012)

Let me add a pic or two for page 300!

Check out that stalk size! Plants are only roughly 18" tall.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Let me add a pic or two for page 300!
> View attachment 2153731View attachment 2153730
> Check out that stalk size! Plants are only roughly 18" tall.


That's a real tree trunk.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

Adam Yauch, better known as MCA of the beloved Beasties, has succumbed to cancer at the age of 47.





I never had a problem with the Beasties. I caught them live at the Greek Theater with RUN DMC back in the day... it was awesome...the only rap show I've ever attended, and probably will ever attend.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

Tulisa Contostavlos Is 'Sexiest Woman In The World,' According To FHM Magazine (VIDEO, PHOTOS)
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/02/tulisa-contostavlos-fhm-sexiest-woman-in-the-world-2012_n_1471249.html?ref=mostpopular#s=930147





Either FHM UK needs to check their eyes or all the hot women there are in prison.





She's not even as pretty as jailbird Renee.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

Secret Service Scandal: Colombia Woman Says She Fled Country
 http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/04/secret-service-scandal-colombia_n_1477511.html





From the article:
She [Dania the Colombian hooker] also says in a broadcast interview that she will happily sell her story now and has contracted one of Colombia's top lawyers.





TMZ reveals more details about Dania's encounter with a U.S. Secret Service agent, including her easy access to his wallet. In an interview with Colombia's wRadio, the woman claimed "she even had access to the agent's wallet -- because he had fallen into a deep alcohol-induced slumber."
According to CNN, though Dania's days of working as an escort are over, she has expressed interest in posing nude for men's magazines if offered the "right price."






Really Secret Service agents? You'd throw your careers and your lives away for some shit like this? Fuckin' weak. They don't have the judgement to protect the President. Bunch of fuckups and losers. 
And get a load of this picture:





I've walked away in disgust from Mexican street-walkers that look better than this. Decent body, but Old-Lady face. She looks like someone's aunt.

If you're gonna risk your career or your marriage, she should look more like this:





or this:





or this:





Now this I would take a chance for. Yeah, I'd say fuck the Secret Service to be with Stephanie. But in the above situation, I would rather keep my job.

Edit:
I might make some bad desicison concerning Cali as well:


----------



## rhump11 (May 4, 2012)

*Thanks for answering my Question!*


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

rhump11 said:


> *Thanks for answering my Question!*


No problem. Hey, it almost spawned a flush / no flush discussion, too!

I think what Dirk mentioned about carcinogens has validity. I took my 'feed-down' method of 'flushing' further this time and ended with strikingly clean weed low in black goo when you burn it. I used to think that lots of black goo meant it was potent. Not so. This here new Tahoe leaves the least black resin byproduct of any bud I've grown/smoked... and it's the most potent I've grown/smoked. I think the 'feed-down' method I employ in my system has similiar effects to carcinogen reduction through plant purging. So where does the flush/no flush argument go frome here? Beats the crap out of me...


----------



## crazyhazey (May 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> C is for Carcinogens.
> 
> Awesome. On that topic, I'd like to happily report that this current Tahoe leaves an amazingly little amount of black goo resin byproduct in my glass. I also feel much cleaner as a whole. Last Tahoe left black goo clog in my glass after just a few bowls. I'm at least 8-10% higher on this new Tahoe that leaves far less resin byproduct when burned.


i didnt see really any burns on your girls, tiny tip burn doesnt really count. the last may crop may have gotten salt buildup if it seemed to leave too much byproduct.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i didnt see really any burns on your girls, tiny tip burn doesnt really count. the last may crop may have gotten salt buildup if it seemed to leave too much byproduct.


The old Tahoe really did blacken and clog my bowl stem faster. Which just kind of makes me say, "Hmmmmm..."


----------



## crazyhazey (May 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The old Tahoe really did blacken and clog my bowl stem faster. Which just kind of makes me say, "Hmmmmm..."


sounds like possible nute burn, how do you compare the taste to this batch?


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

Hey, y'know what? This is as fucking GREAT song.
[video=youtube;ziQBMIBdB9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziQBMIBdB9g[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> sounds like possible nute burn, how do you compare the taste to this batch?


This batch tastes noticeably better. Smoother hits also.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> This batch tastes noticeably better. Smoother hits also.


sounds like you gave her just enough nutes, i experienced the same thing when i was growing bubba kush. the second time i grow a strain i can usually dial it in, seems like you did better on the Tahoe the second time around. you were using the same nutes last time too right?


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> sounds like you gave her just enough nutes, i experienced the same thing when i was growing bubba kush. the second time i grow a strain i can usually dial it in, seems like you did better on the Tahoe the second time around. you were using the same nutes last time too right?


Yeah, AN Sensi both times. It's funny. I nute burned this new crop way more than the last. I think the key was that I backed off sooner than I did last time.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 4, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, AN Sensi both times. It's funny. I nute burned this new crop way more than the last. I think the key was that I backed off sooner than I did last time.


shit, guess holding out on nutes in hydro works better then. i still feed organic till the end bit i try to let her dry out and rely on her fan leaves.


----------



## lordjin (May 4, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> shit, guess holding out on nutes in hydro works better then. i still feed organic till the end bit i try to let her dry out and rely on her fan leaves.


Yeah, hey look, man (and everyone else) I'm high as fuck and lazy as fuck to boot. I've been talking all this shit about making an awesome blog, but in all truth I haven't done shit yet. I'll get to work this weekend for sure.

Edit:
And as far as nuting techniques and whatnot, I'm going back to my original position that I so lost sight of: If it works for you, it works. Really, I can't believe I ever fell into arguing with people. I'm a childish fuck sometimes... okay most of the time.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, hey look, man (and everyone else) I'm high as fuck and lazy as fuck to boot. I've been talking all this shit about making an awesome blog, but in all truth I haven't done shit yet. I'll get to work this weekend for sure.
> 
> Edit:
> And as far as nuting techniques and whatnot, I'm going back to my original position that I so lost sight of: If it works for you, it works. Really, I can't believe I ever fell into arguing with people. I'm a childish fuck sometimes... okay most of the time.


one of the best threads im subbed to, jmo. best pics too, i cant go to the same thread to see gorgeous women and gorgeous plants. i know what you mean too, i do what best fits. some strains like different shit, so who knows if its gonna help or not. if you know what your doing and your pleased, id say go about things your way. people try to tell me organics dont yield like synthetics all the time, that and flushing are debates i come by on here almost everyday. its whatever, if youve got oz's put away and the guy your arguing with doesnt even have 1 pic of a plant, i feel like your info may be more valuable than theirs. but theres differences between scientific fact and growing techniques you know? like some people completely disregard some widely known facts.


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> one of the best threads im subbed to, jmo. best pics too, i cant go to the same thread to see gorgeous women and gorgeous plants. i know what you mean too, i do what best fits. some strains like different shit, so who knows if its gonna help or not. if you know what your doing and your pleased, id say go about things your way. people try to tell me organics dont yield like synthetics all the time, that and flushing are debates i come by on here almost everyday. its whatever, if youve got oz's put away and the guy your arguing with doesnt even have 1 pic of a plant, i feel like your info may be more valuable than theirs. but theres differences between scientific fact and growing techniques you know? like some people completely disregard some widely known facts.


I think if your weed makes you happy, then mission accomplished.

Quick update on the blog. I downloaded Wordpress and was all ready to install. But there's a second piece of software required to complete the installation... and my old-ass OS won't support it. So I have some software updating to do. Blog will be up in about five days. This will give me time to prepare graphical elements and photos.

Ah, such are the trials of running a Mac.

Almost there!


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I think if your weed makes you happy, then mission accomplished.
> 
> Quick update on the blog. I downloaded Wordpress and was all ready to install. But there's a second piece of software required to complete the installation... and my old-ass OS won't support it. So I have some software updating to do. Blog will be up in about five days. This will give me time to prepare graphical elements and photos.
> 
> ...


great to hear Jin  

i hear you with the Macs, i'm running 10.4 tiger, and it has limited availability, i actually use Nikon software for my Samsung camera as its completely incompatible with 10.4....10.5 is ok damn it i'm happy though got better things to spend $ on

looking forward to your blog man!!

here is some dry nuggie shots for you of my latest outdoor batch, the 2 small plants that were teaming up in the large green pot. i got 26 grams from the lesbians


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> great to hear Jin
> 
> i hear you with the Macs, i'm running 10.4 tiger, and it has limited availability, i actually use Nikon software for my Samsung camera as its completely incompatible with 10.4....10.5 is ok damn it i'm happy though got better things to spend $ on
> 
> ...


Holy shit. That looks amazing. It looks comparable to my nug for sure. Wow.

Anyway, yeah... since you run a Mac, I don't have to explain it to you. I need to actually order an old DVD OS installer from Apple! I need to go from Leopard to Snow Leopard. So I need the old Snow Leopard installer, which I ordered and should be here in five days. Lame.

I did a little graphical work for the blog. Check it out.


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Holy shit. That looks amazing. It looks comparable to my nug for sure. Wow.
> 
> Anyway, yeah... since you run a Mac, I don't have to explain it to you. I need to actually order an old DVD OS installer from Apple! I need to go from Leopard to Snow Leopard. So I need the old Snow Leopard installer, which I ordered and should be here in five days. Lame.
> 
> I did a little graphical work for the blog. Check it out.


that looks awesome man! nice effect, nice tatoo on her foot  sexy

oh cheers for the compliments man! i'm not sure comparable with your quality!! if the weather was better and i let her go for another couple of weeks they could of filled out more, but for 6 week old mini clones i'm stoked! they do have beautiful resin coverage, impossible to chop, but it smokes soo thick and smooth i don't have a problem burning it chunky...amazing if i do say so myself  more to come yet. 3 more mini plants hanging

keep up the great work jin, these bloody macs, awesome but annoying.....like these damn smart phones they give you a touchscreen keyboard with letters the size of baby fingers, i'm like Homer simpson looking for the 'any' key


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that looks awesome man! nice effect, nice tatoo on her foot  sexy
> 
> oh cheers for the compliments man! i'm not sure comparable with your quality!! if the weather was better and i let her go for another couple of weeks they could of filled out more, but for 6 week old mini clones i'm stoked! they do have beautiful resin coverage, impossible to chop, but it smokes soo thick and smooth i don't have a problem burning it chunky...amazing if i do say so myself  more to come yet. 3 more mini plants hanging
> 
> keep up the great work jin, these bloody macs, awesome but annoying.....like these damn smart phones they give you a touchscreen keyboard with letters the size of baby fingers, i'm like Homer simpson looking for the 'any' key


Yeah, Macs are Macs... I couldn't imagine doing what I do in Windows, though. Windows is really shit.

Hey, I pimped out the GG logo. I'm getting better with Photoshop by the minute!





And note that turtles and dolphins are commonly seen on the feet and ankles of hot chicks.


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

lol, nice one, had photoshop, lost it on re-boot


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

Hey Jin, No hating on us Windows guys. I would not have made a living had it not been for Dos and IBM clones! And before MS products I had a Commodore Amiga! My Win 7 64 bit system screams and it is 2 years old 

Here is a pic of my mini clone I am experimenting with to see how small of a clone can be used:








Got a new light also:








Tropical like Malawi Africa


Cheers,
Mo Gates


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey Jin, No hating on us Windows guys. I would not have made a living had it not been for Dos and IBM clones! And before MS products I had a Commodore Amiga! My Win 7 64 bit system screams and it is 2 years old
> 
> Here is a pic of my mini clone I am experimenting with to see how small of a clone can be used:
> 
> ...


Woops! Sorry. Didn't mean to hate on Windows. But you Windows guys can take it... You're tough as nails from all the years of abuse! Windows has its uses, I'll grant that. And after all, the world still pretty much runs on Windows. For now. And for gaming it can't be beat...

Hey, I can hardly wait to get Wordpressin' especially with you and FM always posting great photos. I'll be starting in time to continue featuring regular updates from you, and I hope to have a chicken or two in my blog somewhere. Should I make a separate section for featured growers? I might just do that. I think it would be fun also if I wrote brief questionnaires for the both of you. Fill out the answers to my rip-roaringly hilarius questions, and we can publish short interviews. Fun, huh?

Edit:
Oh, and to FM, mind that my blog will be for adults only... So bare nipples will not be shunned. Lol!


----------



## Mohican (May 5, 2012)

You can count on me LJ!
I think it sounds great! An urban farmer section? And definitely more food articles and bong reviews and... you are going to have some fun  

I bought a website domain a couple years ago to start a blog that would be better than the OC Weekly. I had somebody who was going to visit all of the clubs and take all of the pictures but they bailed on me. I just do not have the time to do all of that yet. Some day I hope!

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 5, 2012)

Mohican said:


> You can count on me LJ!
> I think it sounds great! An urban farmer section? And definitely more food articles and bong reviews and... you are going to have some fun
> 
> I bought a website domain a couple years ago to start a blog that would be better than the OC Weekly. I had somebody who was going to visit all of the clubs and take all of the pictures but they bailed on me. I just do not have the time to do all of that yet. Some day I hope!
> ...


Awesome. Yes. Definitely. An urban farmer section. You're getting the vibe. This is gonna be great. 

Well, hey, It's good to hear you have some background. It'll make your contributions all the more polished and worthwhile I'm sure.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Still at it:



































First shake jar. Second shake sugar leaf still has tons of visible crystal.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

That Keif box rocks - way easier than Dry Ice 

I need to be wary of lovers with silver bullet loaded pistols tonight:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

ahhhh love that kief  simple and deeelish, still don't know hpw u do this box thing? screen involved?


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

Hey LJ - Moved my screen up to keep up with the stretch and my outside clone/top is starting to perk up:


Screen before:








Screen after:








Outside:








Look at those Sativa leaves!


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> That Keif box rocks - way easier than Dry Ice
> 
> I need to be wary of lovers with silver bullet loaded pistols tonight:
> 
> ...


If I stare at that long enough maybe I'll turn into a werewolf.

I love the cedar box. Who needs a shake weight?



flowamasta said:


> ahhhh love that kief  simple and deeelish, still don't know hpw u do this box thing? screen involved?


Yeah, I think that's why I've avoided cooking for so long. I'm thinking of cooking up the Larry, though... bud and all.

Exactly right. The box is just an inner-compartment with a fine mesh screen pulled taught and glued in as a partition. A sliding mirror catch rests just about three quarters of an inch under the suspended mesh. Dry sugar leaf is simply packed into the box, resting on the mesh. I sterilize exactly two dollars worth of US quarter dollar coins, toss those in and shake, shake, shake.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> If I stare at that long enough maybe I'll turn into a werewolf.
> 
> I love the cedar box. Who needs a shake weight?
> 
> ...


Thanx for that Jin, wow man am i stoned, i just compressed some dry scissor hash smoked on top of a bowl, it bubbled away, soo tasty and smooth. then BANG.... i am soo happily mellow i'm almost dribbling...ohh i just love my erbs, mrs is asleep, that's what my indoor seems to do..!!!?? i keep thinking my outdoors stronger, than i have a cone of that...soo confusing....indoor is more tasty...actually sorry the new outdoor batch taste weird i can't put my finger on it....floral kinda same strain as last cut!!!???

Thanx for that screen box idea thingy... i'm thinkin if you freeze the herb and do a shake without coins, you may get an extremely nice fluffy 'blonde' hash just a thought, the coins may break up more but for a first shake i'd be keen to see what your tahoe does, or maybe .....just maybe you might throw in some larry nugs chop them up carefully....this is me rambling when i'm high as a kite 

have u n with it jin, i hear you always asking for different things to try


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx for that Jin, wow man am i stoned, i just compressed some dry scissor hash smoked on top of a bowl, it bubbled away, soo tasty and smooth. then BANG.... i am soo happily mellow i'm almost dribbling...ohh i just love my erbs, mrs is asleep, that's what my indoor seems to do..!!!?? i keep thinking my outdoors stronger, than i have a cone of that...soo confusing....indoor is more tasty...actually sorry the new outdoor batch taste weird i can't put my finger on it....floral kinda same strain as last cut!!!???
> 
> Thanx for that screen box idea thingy... i'm thinkin if you freeze the herb and do a shake without coins, you may get an extremely nice fluffy 'blonde' hash just a thought, the coins may break up more but for a first shake i'd be keen to see what your tahoe does, or maybe .....just maybe you might throw in some larry nugs chop them up carefully....this is me rambling when i'm high as a kite
> 
> have u n with it jin, i hear you always asking for different things to try


I actually did try freezing some. They became brittle but when I started shaking it, there was too much moisture from condensation. These leaves and bud hold their moisture forever it seems.

My Tahoe has developed its true character. This shit knocks you out cold. I swear I've been sleeping 8+ hours and taking huge naps during the day. This is the most sleep I've gotten in a while. I think it would be ideal for cancer and aids patients at this point.

It's just half past 8am now. I woke up unusually early this Sunday morning because of all the sleeping I did last night and yesterday. I'm about to load a bowl.

Cheers, mate.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Moved my screen up to keep up with the stretch and my outside clone/top is starting to perk up:
> 
> 
> Screen before:
> ...


I love what you've done with that seed. Remember when it was almost dead? Wow.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I actually did try freezing some. They became brittle but when I started shaking it, there was too much moisture from condensation. These leaves and bud hold their moisture forever it seems.
> 
> My Tahoe has developed its true character. This shit knocks you out cold. I swear I've been sleeping 8+ hours and taking huge naps during the day. This is the most sleep I've gotten in a while. I think it would be ideal for cancer and aids patients at this point.
> 
> ...


interesting you say that about the moisture, damn!

I too have been sleeping like a baby! alot easier now the outdoors are chopped! i just updated before , i am sooo whacked right now, 1am on the dot i'm a bit of a night owl sometimes, best time to check my girl  all perked up and juicy hehe

day 22 and she has exploded all over the place


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> interesting you say that about the moisture, damn!
> 
> I too have been sleeping like a baby! alot easier now the outdoors are chopped! i just updated before , i am sooo whacked right now, 1am on the dot i'm a bit of a night owl sometimes, best time to check my girl  all perked up and juicy hehe
> 
> day 22 and she has exploded all over the place


Awesome. That thing is really looking magnificent already. Who needs to grow when I have you around? No, but seriously, I'll start soon. Once I have Wordpress sorted (in the next week or so), I'll fire up the engine again.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Does it live up to all the hype of the grow and all the hype I've been giving it? Short answer? YES.





I took the trouble of opening one of my primo jars for some natural daylight shots with flash off.





I think this gives you a much better idea of what they look like to the naked eye as opposed to the camera's eye.





And yes, this is the frostiest bud I've ever grown. Ice included.





Even the tiny nugs are magical little gems.





This would easily go 75 and eighth at my local shop right next to specialty Pheno's A and B. It's better than those IMO.

Ah, clean glass awaits...





Sunlight shots to come later when it hits my balcony.


----------



## bong face (May 6, 2012)

On word: Amazing.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

bong face said:


> On word: Amazing.


I'm looking forward to photographing them in direct sunlight.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2012)

looking good,i must say.
i need to get me some glass screens.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

genuity said:


> looking good,i must say.
> i need to get me some glass screens.


Indeed you do. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Second shake. The snow just keeps drifting.





But note the cleaner, dry scrape. Not nearly as sticky as first shake.






Second string on left, first string on right:





See the difference in quality? Kinda like the difference in bubble hash quality depending on mesh size, huh?


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

As we head into almost four weeks of cure, this is becoming some serious shit.
























Man, I am so happy to be smoking this right now.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 6, 2012)

Nice jin looks the fire!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

Hell yeah looks dank!! I got some lil tahoes and some Larry x Tahoe


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Nice jin looks the fire!


Here's to you, Hell. Check it out. I figured out how to get the best possible trich shots. These are the nugs I will proceed to consume today:

















These are from my mid-grade jar, mind.


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Hell yeah looks dank!! I got some lil tahoes and some Larry x Tahoe


Got any pix of Larry x Tahoe?


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2012)

Damn those are caked!
i haven't taken any yet they are about a week old still.. But I'll be sure to take some when they get a lil older and post em here
it would be like child pornography right now lol


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Damn those are caked!
> i haven't taken any yet they are about a week old still.. But I'll be sure to take some when they get a lil older and post em here
> it would be like child pornography right now lol


That's a disturbing analogy. Lol.

Btw, I just smoked some of that shit. I'm pretty fucking baked. Lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 6, 2012)

WTF LJ! That is the most amazing crystalization I have ever seen!

When is Anton picking numbers hehe


----------



## ru4r34l (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here's to you, Hell. Check it out. I figured out how to get the best possible trich shots. These are the nugs I will proceed to consume today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my GOD you smoked all that mold! OH Shit that's not mold but CRYSTALS! 

Ah lordjin, making shiny medicine since ????

Those shots make my mouth water, and my brain happy!

regards,


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)




----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here's to you, Hell. Check it out. I figured out how to get the best possible trich shots. These are the nugs I will proceed to consume today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are all the AN haters? Come on now, you must have something to gripe about those nugs?

I am a bit concerned though, because unless I am misunderstanding things, all of AN's nutes will be PH Perfect line in the near future, so not so sure about that.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here's to you, Hell. Check it out. I figured out how to get the best possible trich shots. These are the nugs I will proceed to consume today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Freak........yep you freak..... you need to get yourself a digital volcano and vaporize that shit to taste it to the extreme!!!! oooohhh how evil.......soooooo evil.....looks like Ice. Best nug shots period.


----------



## flowamasta (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> As we head into almost four weeks of cure, this is becoming some serious shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


re-post....FREAK!!! fuckin king man


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> re-post....FREAK!!! fuckin king man


Thanks, FM. Thanks, everyone.

The sun is gone so I tried using my high intensity video light in a soft-box. Still not as good as the natural light shots.


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

You really need to try and run some TGA strains. Just my opinion.

If you think that is a lot of crystals......... rofl! 

You be da man that shows what TGA is all about and then some! Subcool may want to sponsor you if you do grow some of his strains!


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> You really need to try and run some TGA strains. Just my opinion.
> 
> If you think that is a lot of crystals......... rofl!
> 
> You be da man that shows what TGA is all about and then some! Subcool may want to sponsor you if you do grow some of his strains!


I'll grow Subcool. I def want to beat these crystals. Which TGA strain would you recommend for maximum crystal? Perhaps a TGA test grow would be a great way to start my blog, huh?

I want to grow that stuff that doesn't even look like weed anymore.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll grow Subcool. I def want to beat these crystals. Which TGA strain would you recommend for maximum crystal? Perhaps a TGA test grow would be a great way to start my blog, huh?
> 
> I want to grow that stuff that doesn't even look like weed anymore.


Then you want a TGA Subcool Plush Berry - The Pink Pheno to be exact. I've never seen pink weed till i saw some of those and OMG it looks like it would taste so bomb you might shit yourself!

BTW Insanely fucking insane crystally Tahoe nugs Jin! Super duper kill looking!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Then you want a TGA Subcool Plush Berry - The Pink Pheno to be exact. I've never seen pink weed till i saw some of those and OMG it looks like it would taste so bomb you might shit yourself!
> 
> BTW Insanely fucking insane crystally Tahoe nugs Jin! Super duper kill looking!


I have heard, not yet personally experienced, the rave about "chernobyl" and the amount of crystals produced! I have an order in myself for some TGA "souvenirs" atm myself! Can't wait to try it out! My new UC system seems to be working its magic and them some to say the least! I have personally never seen growth/root growth & structure like this in any other setup to date! More to come on the TGA gear!


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Then you want a TGA Subcool Plush Berry - The Pink Pheno to be exact. I've never seen pink weed till i saw some of those and OMG it looks like it would taste so bomb you might shit yourself!
> 
> BTW Insanely fucking insane crystally Tahoe nugs Jin! Super duper kill looking!


Yeah, I've heard of the Pink Lady. I definitely want to grow a seed plant next round. How do I get a hold of Subcool?


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 6, 2012)

CLICK HERE FOR SUPERSIZE IMAGES ------> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/398941-plush-berry-picture-thread-20.html


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I've heard of the Pink Lady. I definitely want to grow a seed plant next round. How do I get a hold of Subcool?


http://tgagenetics.com/strain.php

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/tga-subcool-cannabis-seeds/cat_125.html


----------



## lordjin (May 6, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> View attachment 2157225View attachment 2157226View attachment 2157227View attachment 2157228View attachment 2157229
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR SUPERSIZE IMAGES ------> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/398941-plush-berry-picture-thread-20.html


Looks interesting. How would that grow in my box? Should we find out?


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I've heard of the Pink Lady. I definitely want to grow a seed plant next round. How do I get a hold of Subcool?


From my own research, HempDepot would be the place to acquire your TGA gear at the best prices possible! 

You will want to get a clone from PO and run that prior to you running anything from seed! 

Takes TIME brotha!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Takes TIME brotha!


IMO, stop wasting so much of that valuable, non-recoverable time and get something in the works ASAP! That is just me though! I don't have the same luxury as you that can go to a dispensary and purchase on a whim. I will never ever purchase smoke again in my life!(even if it was from some dispensary) I know what goes into mine and what the outcome is. 

Purchasing it is just a waste of my resources and potential outcome!

BONG ON!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

Update again... . just looking at new TGA gear on HempDepot and they have "NEW TGA STRAIN" Qush! I will have to think that this is a nobrainer for Jin to acquire in his "souvenir" adventure!?

C/P:

*Qush*
Indoor
Just Imagine the smell of Kush combined with the candy flavoring of Sweetarts. The main goals we set out to accomplish was to increase the resin production and improve flavor and taste. Improved yields and hybrid vigor came along in the compact but high yielding Hybrid we call Qush. Not only is it easy to grow it is quite powerful medicine designed for anti- anxiety and relaxation as well as help with Nausea.
Indoor flowering 55 to 60 days
1) Phenotypes- Short and compact and unmistakably KUSH the only variance is slight differences in the fruit smell, Some Cherry, Some Grape, Some Citrus 
2) Height- Stocky and robust with nice support branching and large round flower formations 
3) Yield- Large Poodle style flowers with medium density, chunky and fat buds, even small plants produce higher than average wieght.
4) Indoor/Outdoor 
5) Best Way to Grow- Plant naturally stays short and is easy to train into a dense canopy increase veg time for high yields 
6) Harvest Window-55-60 Days
7) Sativa/ Indica 30/70 
 Hybrid- Bubba Kush Pre-98 X Space Queen 
_*9)High type-Stoney and Relaxing a few hits seems to bring on an overall calmness. Strong but does not cause anxiety or nervousness. Time seems to slow but the imagination soars and you find yourself lost in self reflection. *_
10) Taste- Grape, Cherry, Kush, Hash, Sweat Tarts Candy, Rotten Pineapple, Sour, secondary smells are Coffee, Toffee, Caramel, Spicy and Garlic.
The best female variety has Pink and Purple tinged resin rails.

You don't even want to get me started with his strains...... 

Edit: if #9 does not sound like it is for Jin, then you don't know Jin! Had to add this!


----------



## ^Slanty (May 6, 2012)

Dammit..... now I have been reading up on his new beans and may have to place another order. Oh well.... things only get better from my experiences! Cheers!


----------



## dirk d (May 7, 2012)

lol thats funny guys, you have just seen a run of the Clone Only Tahoe OG and you want to talk about subcools gear! lol. i run the plushberry and vortex. lol if you love nanners and baby poo and low yields then ya great choice. lol. Why don't you guys just throw up some pics of you slobbing on subcools knob. lol i havent seen anyone with the "pink lady" oh except for subcool. actually...keep running subcools gear...


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (May 7, 2012)

Subcool is a great breeder and some of his stuff can be considered "top shelf" but I agree with you dirk...clone only strains are clone only for a reason


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> From my own research, HempDepot would be the place to acquire your TGA gear at the best prices possible!
> 
> You will want to get a clone from PO and run that prior to you running anything from seed!
> 
> Takes TIME brotha!


Yeah, decisions decisions. I think I need to think about things a bit especially after reading Dirk's & Birdy's comments.

Thanks, all!


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

how much of a challenge do you want?? that's the question  if i was you i would stick with clones in your system, they seem easier to manage, and seem to scrogg better from what i've seen anyway, and they grow faster at the start!! if i had the choices you guys get, i would go for something tastey, like a good ol' memory Shiva Shanti, i can never get that out of my head.. best erbs ive ever had in my life..either way Jin, u should get crakin!! no good getin bored


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

What? Is this guy nuts? Yes! And No! I got so much sleep over the weekend that I got up super early this morning and am in the office at 7:30am. Crazy.
[video=youtube;KnBi-LNM0Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnBi-LNM0Og[/video]
This is really the most fun part of the grow... Feeling your weed continue to develop character and potency as it cures. Lovely. I'm so, so high. I woke up at an unheard of 5:30am this morning still very high with last night's shit still coursing through me... took a dump, smoked the remainder of last night's bowl and left the apartment. No biggie, right? Wrong. It feels like all the weed I smoked this weekend just woke up again in an instant. I feel like I'm watching the world around me on a monitor as I float around in a warm, comfy, invisible cocoon. Ah, Canna-bliss.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> how much of a challenge do you want?? that's the question  if i was you i would stick with clones in your system, they seem easier to manage, and seem to scrogg better from what i've seen anyway, and they grow faster at the start!! if i had the choices you guys get, i would go for something tastey, like a good ol' memory Shiva Shanti, i can never get that out of my head.. best erbs ive ever had in my life..either way Jin, u should get crakin!! no good getin bored


Last time I was all itchy to start up again because I was afraid I'd run out. But last round was the first time I didn't vend any so I really saw how long-lasting it is when I keep it all. I will start again very soon, though. Hey, I'm not going anywhere.

I've grown seed plants in the past and know the differences pretty well between those and clones. Yeah, clones just start growing while seedlings you have to coddle for a week or more... But for massive vigor, a good seed can't be beat. But then again, I've never grown weed better than the clone-only I just grew.

I'm actually really afraid of expending all this time and energy on a strain that doesn't blow me away completely. That's why I haven't grown anything other than OGK since my first two grows.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> WTF LJ! That is the most amazing crystalization I have ever seen!
> 
> When is Anton picking numbers hehe


Anton doesn't seem to be doing much of anything these days. I don't think he'll be picking any numbers. He's really busy with all the licking of himself he does.

But If I do recall, I said I would just give you a three gram sample.


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Last time I was all itchy to start up again because I was afraid I'd run out. But last round was the first time I didn't vend any so I really saw how long-lasting it is when I keep it all. I will start again very soon, though. Hey, I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I've grown seed plants in the past and know the differences pretty well between those and clones. Yeah, clones just start growing while seedlings you have to coddle for a week or more... But for massive vigor, a good seed can't be beat. But then again, I've never grown weed better than the clone-only I just grew.
> 
> I'm actually really afraid of expending all this time and energy on a strain that doesn't blow me away completely. That's why I haven't grown anything other than OGK since my first two grows.


understandable...with so many strains getting round, i think it would be very hard to beat the tahoe, you probably won't, as to why you should start soon  you will want to have some of that stored away, trust me, get a jar and hide it somewhere and try to forget about it!! ok u cant forget it but man, you will be hard pressed to get what you just got again without some serious gnarly strain, i like old school, strains that have lost their way, the ol' red devil, shiva, stuff like that, if someone brought these back man i think people would start to wonder... i could guarantee that a few of my seeds would be winners, but it would be a guess to find which ones. 
No matter what you grow Jin, i think you will get the most out of it, comes down to quality, cleanliness, and practise. u already hit the home run, now u just playin


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> understandable...with so many strains getting round, i think it would be very hard to beat the tahoe, you probably won't, as to why you should start soon  you will want to have some of that stored away, trust me, get a jar and hide it somewhere and try to forget about it!! ok u cant forget it but man, you will be hard pressed to get what you just got again without some serious gnarly strain, i like old school, strains that have lost their way, the ol' red devil, shiva, stuff like that, if someone brought these back man i think people would start to wonder... i could guarantee that a few of my seeds would be winners, but it would be a guess to find which ones.
> No matter what you grow Jin, i think you will get the most out of it, comes down to quality, cleanliness, and practise. u already hit the home run, now u just playin


Gosh, can you believe it? Arrogant Jin is actually feeling a little nervous with you hyping me up so much. I really appreciate it, but in many regards you're more experienced than me. Let's not forget that.

I really want to do something spectacular for my next to get the crowd riled up. There is that Goliath Dino-egg that I can't just let sit forever to consider. And I really do like the idea of a bagseed grow... which I've never done before. And I also like the idea that I don't have to go anywhere or get anything to start again if I use the Goliath seed. AND Goliath OG is a local specialty that's not all over the place... so it would be pretty unique. AND Goliath was bred (as the name suggests) to yield rather large nugs. I want very much to grow HUGE OG nugs... something you won't find with most OG cuts.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

I'm feeling so righteous right now, I'm gonna go outside and get something to eat. Yeah, that's the ticket. BRB.


----------



## flowamasta (May 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Gosh, can you believe it? Arrogant Jin is actually feeling a little nervous with you hyping me up so much. I really appreciate it, but in many regards you're more experienced than me. Let's not forget that.
> 
> I really want to do something spectacular for my next to get the crowd riled up. There is that Goliath Dino-egg that I can't just let sit forever to consider. And I really do like the idea of a bagseed grow... which I've never done before. And I also like the idea that I don't have to go anywhere or get anything to start again if I use the Goliath seed. AND Goliath OG is a local specialty that's not all over the place.


a little hyping up is all that's needed  
I don't think i'm more experienced than you, you have alot more grows under your belt, i think we both consider many variables, some more than others, and these key factors all add up to some great knowledge, and a huge advantage.....don't know if you noticed, but alot of people are following both our ways, and incorporating some of both our ideas  we must be doing something right....
A bagseed grow would up your reputation , and gain you some extra knowledge. alot more tricky to start a seed in rockwool, or other mediums, ofcourse can be done no probs, i have done it in the past, but it doesn't guarantee a perfectly healthy start....but if you do...well massive bonus, and you will feel like a proud dad. i started a seed in perlite a few times, real fine gritty perlite, just in an egg cup, germed fine, i think a trick is a small starting pot size, so the root system can be easily transplanted into your chosen medium, if the roots are trying to search for food, and can't find it quick enough, seedlings deteriorate fast...
a proud dad like you wouldnt let his baby get sad....i'm sure you'll work something out


----------



## brandon727272 (May 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you will want to have some of that stored away, trust me, get a jar and hide it somewhere and try to forget about it!! ok u cant forget it


Jin you should definitely do this with some of your best Tahoe nugs! Just make sure to burp it occassionally to reduce the risk of mold. I saved one of my Red Dragon colas for 4/20 and it was SOOOOOO bomb! Burned like no other, was smooth as fuck didn't even make you cough til like a minute after the bong rip, smelled nice and musky with a sweet mild undertone; all this and it had only cured for 6 months!! Imagine if you left some in a time capsule for a year... I read this thread on RIU one time about this guy who had cured some weed he grew for like 2+ years or some shit, he kept them in a black glass jar that he removed all of the air out of. I'll try to look for it XD

And I think you should keep running EITHER: 

-Tahoe, you could dial that strain in to utter perfection and have THE dankest OG around while truly pushing your strain to it's maximum potential

-Goliath OG seed, it was probably from an early nanner, which means the strain will have hermi tendencies, right? I bet it'd be dank!!


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

brandon727272 said:


> Jin you should definitely do this with some of your best Tahoe nugs! Just make sure to burp it occassionally to reduce the risk of mold. I saved one of my Red Dragon colas for 4/20 and it was SOOOOOO bomb! Burned like no other, was smooth as fuck didn't even make you cough til like a minute after the bong rip, smelled nice and musky with a sweet mild undertone; all this and it had only cured for 6 months!! Imagine if you left some in a time capsule for a year... I read this thread on RIU one time about this guy who had cured some weed he grew for like 2+ years or some shit, he kept them in a black glass jar that he removed all of the air out of. I'll try to look for it XD


That's an interesting challenge. I'd better grow some more weed.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

I just had me some Sushi for breakfast. I'm still high off my ass, but guess what I brought to the office today? That's right! My pipe and some weed! Man, I'm tempted to get really, really, really fucking high right now. I think I will.


----------



## curly604 (May 7, 2012)

bahahhaha nothing like toking when your on the clock man , i never used to go to work without getting high fuck that noise , i work etter when im high anyway  , was stopping in to show ya a pick of the new mini perc i picked up from grasscity on there 420 sale thing is fucking amazing and i am truely in love! just need to go buy a crazy ash catcher or something for it , spice it up a bit , here she is the black leaf "smoke shower" 

ps: threw in a couple shots of my girls too , they at day 37 of flower under these leds and man o man these things are the real deal for sure come by and check the thread if ya havent already things are booming along


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

curly604 said:


> bahahhaha nothing like toking when your on the clock man , i never used to go to work without getting high fuck that noise , i work etter when im high anyway  , was stopping in to show ya a pick of the new mini perc i picked up from grasscity on there 420 sale thing is fucking amazing and i am truely in love! just need to go buy a crazy ash catcher or something for it , spice it up a bit , here she is the black leaf "smoke shower"
> 
> ps: threw in a couple shots of my girls too , they at day 37 of flower under these leds and man o man these things are the real deal for sure come by and check the thread if ya havent already things are booming along
> 
> View attachment 2157988View attachment 2157985View attachment 2157986View attachment 2157987View attachment 2157989View attachment 2157990View attachment 2157991


That's a pretty cool piece. I dig unusual shapes like that. Yeah, that things screams for a an ash-catcher. 

Nice plants.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

Nancy Pelosi: Medical Marijuana Busts By Feds Of 'Strong Concern'
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/03/nancy-pelosi-medical-marijuana_n_1474854.html?ref=marijuana





Hey, say what you want about ol' Crazy Eyes... But she talks sense on MMJ.

Her full statement:

Access to medicinal marijuana for individuals who are ill or enduring difficult and painful therapies is both a medical and a states' rights issue. Sixteen states, including our home state of California, and the District of Columbia have adopted medicinal marijuana laws -- most by a vote of the people.

I have strong concerns about the recent actions by the federal government that threaten the safe access of medicinal marijuana to alleviate the suffering of patients in California, and undermine a policy that has been in place under which the federal government did not pursue individuals whose actions complied with state laws providing for medicinal marijuana.

Proven medicinal uses of marijuana include improving the quality of life for patients with cancer, HIV/AIDS, multiple sclerosis, and other severe medical conditions.

I am pleased to join organizations that support legal access to medicinal marijuana, including the American Nurses Association, the Lymphoma Foundation of America, and the AIDS Action Council.

Medicinal marijuana alleviates some of the most debilitating symptoms of AIDS, including pain, wasting, and nausea. The opportunity to ease the suffering of people who are seriously ill or enduring difficult and painful therapies is an opportunity we must not ignore.

For these reasons, I have long supported efforts in Congress to advocate federal policies that recognize the scientific evidence and clinical research demonstrating the medical benefits of medicinal marijuana, that respects the wishes of the states in providing relief to ill individuals, and that prevents the federal government from acting to harm the safe access of medicinal marijuana provided under state law. I will continue to strongly support those efforts.


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

Graphic artist formely employed at the Pittsburgh Tribune-Review seeks work.


----------



## DR. RESINTHUMB (May 7, 2012)

there is no bigger satisfaction from growing from seed,finding a great pheno and cloning and crossing...not everyone lives in cali where they can get clone onlys...it takes a better grower imo to search out a strain by planting multiple seeds than it does to flower a clone only


----------



## Mohican (May 7, 2012)

Hey LJ - I vote for the big seed you already have! We need to get together and talk story soon. Photobucket finally cut me off - I knew it was coming and I am amazed I was able to post so many pictures. I went pro and now my pics are back up. I was on my Yahoo web hosting account last night and I noticed two things. I had been a customer since April 2004, and they still had me paying for some prehistoric web hosting setup. I changed to unlimited everything and it has that blogging system you keep talking about - word something. I think I am going to go the blog direction also. Something Surf/Skate/Beach oriented maybe.
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I vote for the big seed you already have! We need to get together and talk story soon. Photobucket finally cut me off - I knew it was coming and I am amazed I was able to post so many pictures. I went pro and now my pics are back up. I was on my Yahoo web hosting account last night and I noticed two things. I had been a customer since April 2004, and they still had me paying for some prehistoric web hosting setup. I changed to unlimited everything and it has that blogging system you keep talking about - word something. I think I am going to go the blog direction also. Something Surf/Skate/Beach oriented maybe.
> Cheers,
> Mo


Yup, I'm a Photobucket slave. The seed does beckon. I'm just trying hard to remember if the bud it came from was dank enough to bother. Must concentrate... Lol.

Hey, I apologize for taking so long to start the blog. Why the fuck don't I just start? A five year old could start a blog for free with just a few mouse clicks, right? Right. But I really want it to be more than just a cookie-cutter cheesy template thing, so I'm taking the time to get Wordpress going. What's a few more days? Let me get something halfway decent put together before I spooge all over the internet. Once it's up, though, I think the blog might serve as a good "safety net" when RIU goes down, huh? Which is very rarely, of course.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

Meow, the 39 pound cat has passed away due to respiratory complications. Poor baby.





Man, and I thought Anton was a fatty.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

These stupid people jacked me so bad. I sent them a seed order and my complimentary coffee cup and edible underwear never came as promised!


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

Boy, Jin sure is good at re-posting articles from other websites. Okay, guilty as charged. But the thing is, not everything will incite me to rant, though many things incite me to re-post. But I finally found something cannabis related that irks me enough to write about. Okay, so it's editorial time.

This here article I found at SF Weekly really got me thinking about a topic that's been on my mind for some time. Pot and pro sports -- And more specifically pot and the NFL.

Interesting read. Read it all here:
Is Marijuana Like Steroids?





http://blogs.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2012/05/world_anti-doping_agency_asked.php

So WADA (World Anti-Doping Agency) has a problem with pot, huh? What else is new? And though American pro sports leagues don't fall under WADA jurisdiction, cannabis and cannabis users are still black-balled by their various regulatory entities.

Two cases take me back to my beloved, short-lived Los Angeles Raiders... Yes, Oaklanders, they were ours for a while as much as you guys try to forget it. And yes, they sucked most of their time down in LA. But I digress. The two cases in point I'm thinking about are the great defensive end, Greg Townsend:





http://articles.latimes.com/1988-08-06/sports/sp-7041_1_drug-test

And the USC great and Raider not-so-great, Todd Marinovich (his off field antics would later earn him the hilarious nickname Todd Marijuanavich -- Check it out, Number 13 Whoo hoo!):





And number 12... Not so Whoo hoo.





http://articles.latimes.com/1997-03-26/sports/sp-42212_1_marijuana-plant

I can't decide which word best describes the pro sports industry in the US. Evil or Wicked? These hypocritical assholes care about athletics and competition only about four or five steps below monetary profit. NFL players juice it up every fucking day on steroids, but take one puff of a joint and you get suspended? Fuck that. That's why I stopped watching that shit long, long ago.

But then one can't help but notice that the mentality towards cannabis in the pro sports world mirrors perfectly the "marijuana witch hunt" that rages to this day in every corner of every industrialized nation. The stupid, contrived paradox rages forth: Everybody loves it and uses it, but since the established societal structures of most places still attach a stygma (variant of stigma) to it, we're still "witches and warlocks" to a great extent. Hey, whatever. I've always been a freak and an outsider wherever I go, so I'm used to it. But knowing this, I never cherished any illusions of becoming an "establishment professional" and certainly not a "public servant." Because I know full well that the "establishment" would openly denounce me while they light their joints behind closed doors.

Fuck all that. And fuck the NFL.


----------



## keefbox420 (May 8, 2012)

yee


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

I am getting tired of RIU not working or being soooooooo sloooooooooow! Start your blog!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I am getting tired of RIU not working or being soooooooo sloooooooooow! Start your blog!!!!!


I will start my blog, friend Mohican. And yes, these constant downages have increased the urgency of its creation... Lol!


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

I'm really thinking about stepping forward. See, I was molested by John last year when I went over to his hotel room to give him a massage. Sick, sick man.





"Mr. Travolta, no... no... put that thing away! This isn't full release!"


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2012)

outstanding art work,lol.damn RIU needs to fix this crap.i'm not payin no dues,i thot that was the deal or is it?


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

raiderman said:


> outstanding art work,lol.damn RIU needs to fix this crap.i'm not payin no dues,i thot that was the deal or is it?


Thanks for reading.

I think Rollitup is just wonderful!


----------



## raiderman (May 8, 2012)

yea its cool, jus been tryin to upload pics for 2 days.kinda frustrating.or is it jus my computer.say bro how do yu upload larger pics like u did?thanx.rdr.


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

And now some MJ!

Indoor Top








Outdoor Top







Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

Hey LJ - Please clear out your PMs so I can send you one!
Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Please clear out your PMs so I can send you one!
> Cheers,
> Mo


Right. Sorry.


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

nice boobie shots Jin  just what i need to start the day yuuuumy! nearly flower time for me!! cut some clones yesterday, now i just gotta wait, bug fogging the room again, make sure the room is clear of any critters. i found a couple of white fly eggs i may have missed. the little shits are persistent and can hide


----------



## curly604 (May 8, 2012)

mmmmmm booobies  very nice compilation jin i salute you .


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> And now some MJ!
> 
> Indoor Top
> 
> ...


Awesome plant(s)!


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice boobie shots Jin  just what i need to start the day yuuuumy! nearly flower time for me!! cut some clones yesterday, now i just gotta wait, bug fogging the room again, make sure the room is clear of any critters. i found a couple of white fly eggs i may have missed. the little shits are persistent and can hide


I posted so much crap today I wasn't sure what you were talking about for a moment. 

Flower time! Flower time!



curly604 said:


> mmmmmm booobies  very nice compilation jin i salute you .


I'm here to serve you... to serve you.


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)

I've become absolutely dependent on these. In addition to giving you a sure bowl hit even in windy conditions, I do believe it gets you higher. How do I know? This cheap ass model I've been using breaks really easily. Piece of shit stopped working yesterday right after I bought it! (I've already gone through three.) So without the torch, I had to suffer with a regular flame lighter all night. Yuck! I was craving the clean jet burn big time.





It gets you higher and faster. It makes complete sense to me now. The faster ignition and combustion of the active ingredients in cannabis makes a difference. I'm gonna pick up a much better model I saw today, but gonna wait until this one stops working first.

And here's a couple of hi-res Olivia Munn photos I found through the course of my "Celeb See-Through" research.

You're a bad girl, Olivia. And perhaps the only Asian woman that makes me really, truly horny right now.





Why, Olivia? Why?


----------



## lordjin (May 8, 2012)




----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2012)

I feel better now. Mine seems so spindly right now like there is no way it can ever support any huge buds. And this Sativa can take twice as long as your LJ Kush! :O


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I feel better now. Mine seems so spindly right now like there is no way it can ever support any huge buds. And this Sativa can take twice as long as your LJ Kush! :O


the plant will fatten up as she starts to flower don't worry Mo  they usually double in size


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I feel better now. Mine seems so spindly right now like there is no way it can ever support any huge buds. And this Sativa can take twice as long as your LJ Kush! :O


Hey, that's a hell of a scrog you got going. Like FM said, give it time to thicken as it flowers.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/08/sierra-lamar-update-red-car-found_n_1501273.html

SAN FRANCISCO -- Investigators have located a vehicle that may be connected to the abduction of a Northern California teenager who's been missing for nearly two months, authorities said Tuesday.

Santa Clara County sheriff's Sgt. Jose Cardoza wouldn't say where or when the red Volkswagen Jetta was recovered. Surveillance cameras and witnesses put the car near the area where authorities believe 15-year-old Sierra LaMar was kidnapped in Suburban San Jose on March 16.

"It's still an open investigation," Cardoza told The Associated Press on Tuesday following a briefing in San Jose. "Our investigators do not want to compromise the case. We do not want to jeopardize anything."

Authorities believe Sierra was kidnapped near her home in Morgan Hill while she was walking to a bus stop on her way to school. The car's discovery comes a day after the sheriff's office released a photo of a red Jetta that's similar to the car linked to the disappearance.

Investigators are now looking for anyone who saw the car &#8211; which also has a black hood &#8211; in the area and who may have been riding in it at the time of Sierra's abduction, Cardoza said.

"We really need the public to come forward and help provide us with any information they may have about this vehicle," Cardoza said. "We want to know if they saw it in Morgan Hill, outside of Morgan Hill during the time she went missing so our investigators can piece everything together."

Cardoza said investigators asked Sierra's family asked about the car, but they have no knowledge of it.
Sierra's mother, Marlene LaMar, told KGO-TV on Monday that the car is just the kind of solid lead her family has been hoping for.

"I know everybody out there is going to do everything possible to report the sighting of this car," LaMar said.

The mother said she is convinced her daughter is still alive, and she had a direct message for anyone involved with her disappearance.

"I am not looking for trouble or a conviction. I just want &#8211; we all want her safe return. We all want this nightmare to end, and that's my plea out there," she said.

Despite Sierra being missing for nearly two months, there are no indications that she is dead, Cardoza said.





Dive teams were searching private ponds in rural Morgan Hill on Tuesday and were expected to search in unincorporated reservoirs in south San Jose, Cardoza said.





If there is a God in heaven, if there is any goodness in this world, this girl will be found alive and unharmed.


----------



## raiderman (May 9, 2012)

i figured it out ,thanx for all the help.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

raiderman said:


> i figured it out ,thanx for all the help.


Looks great, man.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;B64aihw3kco]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B64aihw3kco&amp;feature=fvwbrel[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

Who loves Kids in the Hall? So much better than SNL.
[video=youtube;FJjMAeJxdYw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJjMAeJxdYw[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

Remember that shit that went down in Japan not too long ago? I read all about it in the news, but seeing is truly believing. Jesus.
[video=youtube;ceym2c18OQM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceym2c18OQM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;OiPwt4Yp4Yc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiPwt4Yp4Yc&amp;feature=related[/video]
Pretty, pretty giants!


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

Here's what I came up with this time.





This one was 15.99 before tax. It kicks ass the most by far so far. I actually feel higher with this lighter. Let's see how long it lasts. It looks, feels, and operates like a much smarter design. We'll see...






This fuckin' shit sucks major ass. I went through four of them at five dollars a pop. Idiot.





Two of them stopped working the same day and had to be exchanged twice. The second exchanged one stopped working after another day. That's when I gave up on this model for good.

Oh, and let's not forget this piece of shit. Stopped working the same day.





All show, no quality.






These actually weren't too bad for 2.99 apiece. They actually lasted for a few weeks at least.





Hey, torch flame? Some of you may think it's just a novelty, but it's actually a noticeably superior smoke. Would I lie to you? And would I go to all this trouble and expense for the sake of novelty? No.

Again, unless you're primarily a doob smoker or a vape person, the accelerated blue jet flame is a MUST. That's why all the smoke shops in LA have them.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

Okay, so I finally watched the fucking thing. And this was quite a momentous occasion in geekdom. For you see, I was a child of 7-11, Slurpees, and Marvel Comix right off the rack. 





To give you a better idea, you're dealing with a person who knows that Thor first met and fought the Silver Surfer in Surfer #4 illustrated by the great John Buscema. And it turned out that the Surfer was powerful enough to go toe-to-toe with Thor. How geeky am I? -- BTW the Silver Surfer is one of the greatest if not THE greatest creation of Stan Lee and Marvel Comics. That fucking horrible second Fantastic Four movie (somehow even worse than the first) was an insult to the original Surfer character. They couldn't include the full detail and breadth of the comic story, so they changed the surfer into this mindless 'elemental entity.' And Galactus? They couldn't make Galactus with the talent and budget they had, so he was just a stupid cgi cloud or something. Stupid, stupid worthless movies -- both Fantastic Four films. I won't even get into the Puerto Rican Sue Storm Richards.

But since my brother and I were unnaturally intelligent kids, my first exposure to Thor came in the form of the Norse Myths long before I ever saw the winged-eared guy with the red cape (an obvious variation of Superman). 





So I knew exactly what the comic book Thor was a take on even as a child. Man, even as a kid I remember thinking, "This is way too stupid to ever be a live-action movie."





Hey, I devoured all the comics, but that doesn't mean I didn't know how fucking corny they were.

So back to the movie. So I watched this thing. I'm not even going to get into the details of it. It's just a ridiculous CGI cartoon trying do dish a concept that is 'suspension of disbelief proof.' The only things real in the movie are the five actors and a hundred yard dirt lot with a phony town set built on it. Sure, it was cool to see some of my favorite comic book characters from when I was a kid brought to life on the big screen...





But even Anthony Hopkins as Odin couldn't save this Turkey.





This is a ridiculous adaptation of an even more ridiculous comic book concept.





The two characters (scientists in the film) are somehow ignorant of Norse Mythology? And the only reference to it is by the older dude scientist who remembers it as a 'silly children's story?' Really? Norse mythology is a 'silly children's story?' So the Vikings didn't exist? Scandinavian people don't exist in the movie? I swear I almost stopped watching the fucking thing right there.





In case you don't know, the comic book character Thor is the living embodiment of the mythological character... from ancient stories written by real ancient peoples who once lived on this earth -- A FUCKING PAGAN GOD! As if superheroes weren't enough of a stretch of the imagination, fucking gods now? No. It barely worked as ink drawings on paper. It doesn't work with real people. The actors must cringe when they watch it. I would if I were Natalie Portman. And will Chris Hemsworth have a career post-Thor? Remains to be seen. Hey, even Hugh Jackman is quickly receding into obscurity... and the Xmen films were way, way, way better than this shite.





If those film-makers had any integrity, they would have left this one on the toy store shelves. But no, it doesn't matter how fucking stupid and ridiculous a concept is as long as it makes money. Ridiculously bad movie. I refuse to watch the Avengers. I hated Jeremy Renner even before he put on the tights to play Hawkeye, one of the LAMEST characters in comic book history.

This fucking comic book movie shit is waaaaay out of control.

And besides, the whole thing about an angry God-King banishing his arrogant son to earth has been so done before:






I like real movies:





[video=youtube;0RI0Y3jI4S0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RI0Y3jI4S0&amp;feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (May 9, 2012)

have you ever tried hemp wick jin? or a heated glass/titanium wand? they have some ridiculous self-heated wands, they look like fancy soldering irons hahaha. an old friend of mine had one, ripped so much better than a flame. ive been told it works with hash and bho too, may have to make that investment.


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

I liked the avengers movie  sorry man, but i watched it 3d blazed out of my brain, and it was quite fun, and i had a bit of a laugh actually  but i agree Thor. was a bad movie, it was a lame story. The avengers however, was brutal, and kicked ass, The Hulk was awesome and that sexy chick in the tights, i swear i seen nipples now and then  it shat on Thor, then smeared it in its face


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I liked the avengers movie  sorry man, but i watched it 3d blazed out of my brain, and it was quite fun, and i had a bit of a laugh actually  but i agree Thor. was a bad movie, it was a lame story. The avengers however, was brutal, and kicked ass, The Hulk was awesome and that sexy chick in the tights, i swear i seen nipples now and then  it shat on Thor, then smeared it in its face


That's what others have said too. Avengers is different. I'm skeptical.


----------



## lordjin (May 9, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> have you ever tried hemp wick jin? or a heated glass/titanium wand? they have some ridiculous self-heated wands, they look like fancy soldering irons hahaha. an old friend of mine had one, ripped so much better than a flame. ive been told it works with hash and bho too, may have to make that investment.


I haven't. I'm actually pretty happy with this one so far. It really feels like much better quality. The pressure release mechanism needs to be beefy like this one:


----------



## crazyhazey (May 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I haven't. I'm actually pretty happy with this one so far. It really feels like much better quality. The pressure release mechanism needs to be beefy like this one:


shit you should get an oil piece and make some OG hash oil, thatd be sweet.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I haven't. I'm actually pretty happy with this one so far. It really feels like much better quality. The pressure release mechanism needs to be beefy like this one:


That's funny as hell, I have EXACTLY the same one, same color and everything. Just dont hold the flame too long or the metal gets so hot it melts the plastic right where the two meet. Happened to me, i just pushed the end of the metal in on a table while it was still molten and it still works fine. 



crazyhazey said:


> shit you should get an oil piece and make some OG hash oil, thatd be sweet.


*
I agree with hazey here!* And I use mine to smoke my oil! 7:10 is the new time for smoking oil! 710 upside down is oil... dude at the local headshop who make oil also told me to spread the word lol


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> That's funny as hell, I have EXACTLY the same one, same color and everything. Just dont hold the flame too long or the metal gets so hot it melts the plastic right where the two meet. Happened to me, i just pushed the end of the metal in on a table while it was still molten and it still works fine.
> 
> 
> *
> I agree with hazey here!* And I use mine to smoke my oil! 7:10 is the new time for smoking oil! 710 upside down is oil... dude at the local headshop who make oil also told me to spread the word lol


I've been through quite a few of these torch lighters. This one is actually quite good. I dig the simple, straightforward pressure mechanism, but its plastic construction is a little worrisome. Thanks for the tip. I also love that it holds a shit-load of fuel.


----------



## slayer6669 (May 10, 2012)

i love smoking with a good hemp wick


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 10, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> i love smoking with a good hemp wick


I hated it - maybe i didnt have a good one. It seemed less pure then a bic to me when i was using it & it made the whole room stink of burning help wick which wasnt exactly pleasant.


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

night. just realized i passed out sitting up.....


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> night. just realized i passed out sitting up.....


Oh, fuck. I haven't had one of those in a couple of nights now. Better smoke more dope!


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

Hey, can we step out of the "Stairway to Heaven / Freebird" envelope for a second? Tip: Get super high and listen to this video loud on your headphones. If it's good enough weed, you should start thinking about how fucked up the human race is...
[video=youtube;geY0f6peEtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geY0f6peEtc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

Hey, I love Jesus and Mary Chain, but this is a long extended remix.
[video=youtube;_ry0J84cLe4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ry0J84cLe4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

Why? Because his name is NJ Weedman! What more reason do you need?
[video=youtube;hqH4Qu1E_6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=hqH4Qu1E_6Y#![/video]
BTW, dig the stars and stripes vest that eagle is wearing.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Whats up jin you going to fire up some new stuff soon?


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Whats up jin you going to fire up some new stuff soon?


Right. I knew there was something I was forgetting to do!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 10, 2012)

Smoking all that tahoe got you slipping lol


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Smoking all that tahoe got you slipping lol


Slipping and loving it. I especially enjoy it when I'm not sure what day of the week it is.


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

weedman seems like a legend, total rasta style, that van rocks lol!!

mmmmm cali logan vid...she git nice boobies....arggghhhhh obsession growing stronger .....CANT FIGHT IT


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> weedman seems like a legend, total rasta style, that van rocks lol!!
> 
> mmmmm cali logan vid...she git nice boobies....arggghhhhh obsession growing stronger .....CANT FIGHT IT


Why fight it?

There's a pretty good chance she'll be back in front of my lens in July.


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

hopefully i haven't gone into a coma from all the skunk by then lol


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hopefully i haven't gone into a coma from all the skunk by then lol


Hang in there. I'm gonna need you around.


----------



## lordjin (May 10, 2012)

Can you feel the magic?





Submitted for your viewing pleasure: Model Mayhem's Most Beautiful Women!


----------



## slayer6669 (May 11, 2012)

i choose E


----------



## jojo2002 (May 11, 2012)

yes on E!!!


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

Which one? There are two E's.


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Which one? There are two E's.


I gotta say outta them gorgeous pics jin', ( G & N ) because if you watch them long enough into the screen, they are the only 2 that magically seemed to stripperly crawl out of the screen, and into my lap, And asking me softly ' do you think i'm naughty...' 

yes. yes i do and i hope my dreams tonight involve both of them, fingers x

some resin porn for your thread jin.. the last pic is like the full moon 
oh by the way.* I found a secret with my Samsung cam. TURN THE IMAGE STABILIZER FEATURE OFF!! it messes with clarity, and i got soo much more detail, it's not even funny. WITH A REAL STEADY HAND I JUST GOT THE BEST PICS IVE EVER TAKEN! To your thread first  this is my outdoor nug, ( my best primo broken off the side )

edit: RIU.org doesn't do these pics justice really, soo much better original





















*


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I gotta say outta them gorgeous pics jin', ( G & N ) because if you watch them long enough into the screen, they are the only 2 that magically seemed to stripperly crawl out of the screen, and into my lap, And asking me softly ' do you think i'm naughty...'
> 
> yes. yes i do and i hope my dreams tonight involve both of them, fingers x
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. I'll have to take some week 4 cure pictures in daylight this weekend.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 11, 2012)

You thinking of running plush?


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You thinking of running plush?


It does interest me, yes.


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;lBT4-EXqddo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBT4-EXqddo&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

Hempcrete, Made From Hemp, Used To Build Houses 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/10/hempcrete-hemp-house_n_1506662.html?ref=marijuana
Hello. I have found my future dream home. I love modern design motifs. This one is just modern enough while retaining a sense of warmth. Beautiful. And it's made of Hemp! Be sure to subscribe to my blog so I can live in a house like this soon! 





Can you see me chillaxing out there with my bong and Kool-aid? I sure can.





I dig the interior big time. Not too 'richy rich.' More on the functional comfort tip.





And no, you can't scrape off the walls and smoke it.






But check this out (from the article), even as a building material it gets the same bad rap:

"Seeing Hempcrete as a more efficient and sustainable building material has led to some dubbing it as a gateway product. "


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

lol, nice, mmmm women, what beautiful creatures

[video=youtube;-mpkAEULpxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mpkAEULpxI&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## dirk d (May 11, 2012)

I LOVE ASS!!!! did i say that outloud? lol I wonder if women are as horny as men????
[video=youtube;dZtLRpuhAaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZtLRpuhAaw[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

dirk d said:


> I LOVE ASS!!!! did i say that outloud? lol I wonder if women are as horny as men????
> ]


women want sex just as much as men lol.

Jin' those asses are bootylicious!! my woman walked in just as i was zoomin in on those shiny bubble asses....ouch. soooo hot. ok I'm an ass man, just as much as boobs


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It does interest me, yes.


As someone wisely mentioned pages earlier anything you get from PO will probably blow away any seed you grow... Unless you get crazy lucky... And if you have bad luck your seed you'll so loving SCROG for longer than hell will either: Be a shitty pheno, Be a Male or Be a Hermie. Its way more likley you get a shitty one than something like what they carry at PO (which are elite cuts, so you'd probably have to grow at least 10 - 100 seeds _or more_ to get a truly elite cut like that Tahoe you & I love so much...)

It wpuldnt be such a big deal if you did like a 10 pack at once and kept the best 1 or 2. But ive busted like 25 "elite" seeds in the last year and let me tell you. Growing only 1 or 2 would fucking suck. It will take you many months to figure out you have been waisting your time. Possibly at least. 

On the other hand I dont believe PO has Plushberry or any number of other strains and you could get nasty ass bugs like broad mites from getting clones like that...

So your somewhat dammed if you do and dammed if you dont. Lol

Happy Friday!


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

dirk d said:


> I LOVE ASS!!!! did i say that outloud? lol I wonder if women are as horny as men????
> [video=youtube;dZtLRpuhAaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZtLRpuhAaw[/video]


This video is very funny.


----------



## lordjin (May 11, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> As someone wisely mentioned pages earlier anything you get from PO will probably blow away any seed you grow... Unless you get crazy lucky... And if you have bad luck your seed you'll so loving SCROG for longer than hell will either: Be a shitty pheno, Be a Male or Be a Hermie. Its way more likley you get a shitty one than something like what they carry at PO (which are elite cuts, so you'd probably have to grow at least 10 - 100 seeds _or more_ to get a truly elite cut like that Tahoe you & I love so much...)
> 
> It wpuldnt be such a big deal if you did like a 10 pack at once and kept the best 1 or 2. But ive busted like 25 "elite" seeds in the last year and let me tell you. Growing only 1 or 2 would fucking suck. It will take you many months to figure out you have been waisting your time. Possibly at least.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll grow a PO thing again.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 11, 2012)

Oh thank you for posting in the first place lol


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

Lights every time. Fuel lasts forever. If this keeps up, I just might have to pick up another one.


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Oh thank you for posting in the first place lol


You're very welcome. Don't forget to become a member of my blog. You'll see nipple and bush (or lack thereof) there.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> you're very welcome. Don't forget to become a member of my blog. You'll see nipple and bush (or lack thereof) there.


link???????


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> It depends... most like the tahoe...its very pre og ...og kush like...
> There skywalker is also a good representation of a more non kushy og...
> I want to run the abusive og again.. its more kush dom and not og but thats a short yielder for sure..
> The chem d is also a yielder.. crazy looking buds.. but not so og like the chem 91's...
> ...


Didn't I tell you NOT to post in here?

Let's go back to one of my prior posts where I clearly outlined my position on this very topic:



lordjin said:


> Edit:
> Hey assholes who flamed and threatened me, let me ask you this: What kind of asshole thinks he can do that and just start commenting in my thread again all buddy-buddy like nothing happened? It doesn't matter if you try to come back with a new profile you created, or come back with the old one you used as my 'friend.' I still know it's you.
> 
> Flame me. Call me stupid names. Fine. But after you do that, at least be man enough to walk away and move on.


The thread was doing just fine. I mean to keep it that way.


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

Like I said in my last journal (wherever it is), it's only at week four that you'll see the prime character of the bud you just grew. The harsh bite of the fresh resin has smoothed out to a beautiful lemon-fuel flavor. Excellent. Curing is not some delicate, complex process as many seem to think on this site. Truth is, if you grew super dank, you really can't fuck it up unless you flush it down the toilet.





On visual appeal this bud can't be beat by even the best LA shop OG.





Potency is just as the appearance suggests. Freight train.





Cutting is sticky labor. 75 for an eighth? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

I even found a picture of it on the internet.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 12, 2012)

Holy shit! Talk about field of dreams!! I wonder how many P's are there....


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

shweeeeet pics Jin'! loving the macro shots, i love bud that sticks to the scissors  I can so vouch for that!

I think people can clearly see now that you picked at a great time, the richs have not degraded into that greyish dull colour, they still have that magical shine and glimmer to them, quality dried, quality bud, perfect timing if you ask me. Any longer and I think they lose Visual appeal. pure cloudy ass trich heaven. *fully realized THC is what that is folks!!! 
*
plain and Simple. rep+


----------



## lordjin (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> shweeeeet pics Jin'! loving the macro shots, i love bud that sticks to the scissors  I can so vouch for that!
> 
> I think people can clearly see now that you picked at a great time, the richs have not degraded into that greyish dull colour, they still have that magical shine and glimmer to them, quality dried, quality bud, perfect timing if you ask me. Any longer and I think they lose Visual appeal. pure cloudy ass trich heaven. *fully realized THC is what that is folks!!!
> *
> plain and Simple. rep+


Thanks, man. These are the nugs I'm smoking right now. The flavor is almost there. In one week it'll be magic.





As impressive as these might look, they don't really compare to the regular daylight shots above.





The flash just doesn't do justice to the trichs. Daylight:











Flash shots. I think I'll be shooting them in daylight from now on.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

Smells like heaven and earth.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

Dramatic BW shot. Such emotion.






Aw, look how skinny he was.





Pity I never got to see him as a tiny kitten, but I think finding him at this age forged a strong bond between us. I've noticed that 'problem cats' tend to be the ones raised by people since tiny kitten age. Too much coddling can cause behavior problems down the line. Yes, I watch "My Cat from Hell" on Animal Planet. Jackson Galaxy is the shit.





Anton is the sweetest cat you can imagine. I honestly believe that I was rewarded when I found him. I lucked out. I feel sorry for those people on his show.


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

eh cat lovers  I'm a chicken man myself lol, the gift that keeps giving 

day 2 flowering Jin!


----------



## slayer6669 (May 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Can you feel the magic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the first E


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> eh cat lovers  I'm a chicken man myself lol, the gift that keeps giving
> 
> day 2 flowering Jin!


I love chicken, too... though I'm thinking sandwich time! Lol.

Gee I wonder if that plant is female?


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Holy shit! Talk about field of dreams!! I wonder how many P's are there....


"If you grow it, they will come..."


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

Lovely asses back there Jin! Just what i needed at lunch time 
I'm going to let my girl stretch naturally for the time being, without any Pgr's yet..seeing i have the air cooled hood this should allow me to have my tips closer to the light right? i may get a little more vertical growth, i'm experimenting, and with a new strain  i really don't want to hinder this strains natural height characteristics. I'm going a whole different direction to my mentor this grow, he went full Pgr's. In a few days I will determine to use Part B at all. what to do. what to do!!!???

edit: you snuck more in!  nice colourful


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> wait... am i high or are you saying your the one taking pix of these females?


I put up sample photos by other photographers of models I have yet to shoot. Once I shoot them, I post only my own of that model. See the Tiffany process:

Other photographer:





Me:





Rest assured that if I shoot Carli, my photos will be better also. And yes, you're in all liklihood high.


----------



## dababydroman (May 13, 2012)

so you pay them to shoot them then what?


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> so you pay them to shoot them then what?


Then they pay their bills so they can keep being models.


----------



## dababydroman (May 13, 2012)

interesting.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> interesting.


I think so. I'm doing my little part to help the economy, and I'm having fun doing it. 

Also, these girls work really hard exposing themselves to the world like that... so only the utmost sensitivity and professionalism guide my conduct.


----------



## dababydroman (May 13, 2012)

go for it, im not knockin ya. maybe i could send some bitches your way. lol


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> go for it, im not knockin ya. maybe i could send some bitches your way. lol


Your support is appreciated. Hey, even Hugh Hefner started somewhere, right?

And I'm an open book. Though I shoot with professional models primarily, I could always start an "amateur section" on my blog. Reader submissions? Got a hot girlfriend? Or maybe you're a hot girl yourself? Go for it!


----------



## theexpress (May 13, 2012)

u ever bone any of these broads jin?


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u ever bone any of these broads jin?


Oh, boy... Not that again. I'll just say no because if I say yes I'll just get called a bullshitter by the jealous haters who have never been near a woman half this hot (you know who you are).


----------



## crazyhazey (May 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, boy... Not that again. I'll just say no because if I say yes I'll just get called a bullshitter by the jealous haters who have never been near a woman half this hot (you know who you are).


haha we wont call you a bullshitter, i dont think theres a point in lying over the internet. people already have no idea who we are. 
and if you ever got with tiffany, you deserve a medal. maybe 10 medals.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha we wont call you a bullshitter, i dont think theres a point in lying over the internet. people already have no idea who we are.
> and if you ever got with tiffany, you deserve a medal. maybe 10 medals.


Tiffany was having trouble with her boyfriend when I shot with her. But as I jokingly said to her that day, "I'm not looking to hook up with Playboy Cyber Girls just yet... maybe later when I can afford it." Lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (May 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Tiffany was having trouble with her boyfriend when I shot with her. But as I jokingly said to her that day, "I'm not looking to hook up with Playboy Cyber Girls just yet... maybe later when I can afford it." Lol.


in other words, "my dick says yes but my wallet says no" hahaha. i think i would have no other choice but to go for it. but hell, i think trying to hookup with a playgirl would be a bit intimidating.


----------



## lordjin (May 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> in other words, "my dick says yes but my wallet says no" hahaha. i think i would have no other choice but to go for it. but hell, i think trying to hookup with a playgirl would be a bit intimidating.


Not at all. They're just as insecure as anyone else... just a lot hotter. Ha ha!

And yes, my dick always says yes... even when I say no. Lol!


----------



## crazyhazey (May 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Not at all. They're just as insecure as anyone else... just a lot hotter. Ha ha!
> 
> And yes, my dick always says yes... even when I say no. Lol!


thats true, i feel like a girl thats practically a goddess would look down on people like us hahaha not that im one of those shut ins that gets all quiet when a girl comes along, just seems like her standards would be like a guy driving a ferrari or some shit. i dont blame em, if i had a body that could make me money id get the most i could before it all goes downhill.
and dont even get me started on dick decisions, give me almost any brand of alcohol and ill tell you a story i wish i didnt recall hahahaha.


----------



## dirk d (May 13, 2012)

theexpress said:


> u ever bone any of these broads jin?


Come on now, that's like asking Jin if he ever smokes his buds lol But man Carli is smokin! WOW I love perfect women. Can't help it.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

how bout perfect hash ?? well, maybe not perfect, but i likey likey, 

*Dry Ice Hash using only the 73 micron and 120 micron bubble bags with fresh/dried frozen trim, and popcorn. As if you'd use the 220 bag...imagine the difference in quality??? these youtube videos are bogus, and ridiculously misinformed. i start with the 73 micron, not the 220. i want QUALITY  I think people get confused with the bubble bags switching to dry ice. the ice is -70 degrees, it crumbles the erbs very quickly, and contaminants will go through even the 120 bag. i may be leaving some behind, but in my personal preference this is a better idea. i ran the 220 work bag for small go, and was horrified at the shit coming through. yeah it looked like lots. lots of shit, with a little bit of good. fuk that, I'm here to let people know the smaller microns are the go for dry ice. 20 micron too small. breaks up trichs and none really come through. between the 73 and 120 micron thats the gold

happy hashing people! Flo!




























*


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> how bout perfect hash ?? well, maybe not perfect, but i likey likey,
> 
> *Dry Ice Hash using only the 73 micron and 120 micron bubble bags with fresh/dried frozen trim, and popcorn. As if you'd use the 220 bag...imagine the difference in quality??? these youtube videos are bogus, and ridiculously misinformed. i start with the 73 micron, not the 220. i want QUALITY  I think people get confused with the bubble bags switching to dry ice. the ice is -70 degrees, it crumbles the erbs very quickly, and contaminants will go through even the 120 bag. i may be leaving some behind, but in my personal preference this is a better idea. i ran the 220 work bag for small go, and was horrified at the shit coming through. yeah it looked like lots. lots of shit, with a little bit of good. fuk that, I'm here to let people know the smaller microns are the go for dry ice. 20 micron too small. breaks up trichs and none really come through. between the 73 and 120 micron thats the gold
> 
> ...


Looks really clean. I need bubble bags.



crazyhazey said:


> thats true, i feel like a girl thats practically a goddess would look down on people like us hahaha not that im one of those shut ins that gets all quiet when a girl comes along, just seems like her standards would be like a guy driving a ferrari or some shit. i dont blame em, if i had a body that could make me money id get the most i could before it all goes downhill.
> and dont even get me started on dick decisions, give me almost any brand of alcohol and ill tell you a story i wish i didnt recall hahahaha.


That's a cold, hard fact of life, my friend. You put it aptly. Female beauty is still the number one prized, sought-after commodity in this world.



dirk d said:


> Come on now, that's like asking Jin if he ever smokes his buds lol But man Carli is smokin! WOW I love perfect women. Can't help it.


You're too kind, Dirk. Yeah, I look at model pages all the time. Lots and lots are just girls you wouldn't kick out of bed... that doesn't make a model, though. Carli is one of those models on my check list for good reason. She's statuesque perfection. Also, her Roman features give her a very Classical look... a real dream for art nudes.

Well, we're officially in communication again for a possible July outing. Will keep the thread updated on this matter, of course.

This is a photo taken in the last six months. Yup, she's still smoking...


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> great poster for the wall - the hearts ofcourse


Yeah, I gotta shoot her. I mean look at that... Jesus.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I gotta shoot her. I mean look at that... Jesus.


maan i just realized its 3:30 am my insomnia playin up hardcore i could have some oil, but i'm just not in the mood what to do.....hmmm might go watch my plant grow for a while, don't know if i told you, i'm using a product called pineapple suger rush from general hydro, its molasses based, got it super cheap, and thought i'd add a sugar supplement this grow instead of Uptake. already my growroom smells like pineapples! i wonder if the taste will carry over??? I understand it's probably not something you would try, especially with an original strain...I don't think it will make that much difference personally


----------



## dirk d (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> how bout perfect hash ?? well, maybe not perfect, but i likey likey,
> 
> *Dry Ice Hash using only the 73 micron and 120 micron bubble bags with fresh/dried frozen trim, and popcorn. As if you'd use the 220 bag...imagine the difference in quality??? these youtube videos are bogus, and ridiculously misinformed. i start with the 73 micron, not the 220. i want QUALITY  I think people get confused with the bubble bags switching to dry ice. the ice is -70 degrees, it crumbles the erbs very quickly, and contaminants will go through even the 120 bag. i may be leaving some behind, but in my personal preference this is a better idea. i ran the 220 work bag for small go, and was horrified at the shit coming through. yeah it looked like lots. lots of shit, with a little bit of good. fuk that, I'm here to let people know the smaller microns are the go for dry ice. 20 micron too small. breaks up trichs and none really come through. between the 73 and 120 micron thats the gold
> 
> ...


hey flow want to do a dry ice run with my trim. are you running your trim through the 73 mi bag and then re-running the same trim again through the 120 mi bag??


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;RS_ux2H473I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS_ux2H473I[/video]
So, Ladies and Germs, the shit has moved up into yet another, higher pleasure plateau. I'm high this morning like I've never been high since harvesting. So to celebrate, I decided to cook up yet another silly recap!

Trying to remember when I first planted these. It's all a blur really. At this point it really feels like someone else did all the work, and I just watched.





Poor Larry, but I think we all knew from the start that this one was the one...





And boy, it sure was...





I got so excited, I even got all techno once in my design philosophy.























Techno...





Then that magical and dreadful day arrived.





I opened the cab to discover this wondrous mess.











I ate food, listened to music, and cut, cut, cut. 











But just when I thought I was making progress, more branches appeared from behind... Definitely a good thing. But when you're trimming? Pure dread.





But I kept at it, madman that I am.























...And finally finished somehow. (I always do.)











And so the buds dried. Took about 7-8 days to get dry enough to smoke. Just in time for my Tiffany shoot.

















But a bud dry enough to smoke is not the true bud as I was getting a straight cocaine rush at this point.
That's where the cure comes in.





At just a shade beyond two weeks, the flavor and psychotropic properties were developing nicely.





I stuck to my mid-grade bud for the past several weeks as I waited for my top nugs to finally become what they have become.





And now we come to my primo nugs that have been curing for a month. I just started into one of these jars over the weekend and this morning. Whole new level of high. Beats my last easily.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

dirk d said:


> hey flow want to do a dry ice run with my trim. are you running your trim through the 73 mi bag and then re-running the same trim again through the 120 mi bag??


i would do it for anyone! it's so easy, the only thing was only 1 place where I live seems to sell it, and only in a big fat kg block. like $15 + $5 foam box

and yes, you are correct, 73 micron first, then the 120, I don't recommend higher if you want good purity


----------



## Mohican (May 14, 2012)

Hey LJ - I tried the Sea Green additive that some of the growes are praising:








It foams a bit!:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Foam is a sign of microbal activity if the foam turns tan or brown there might be issues


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I tried the Sea Green additive that some of the growes are praising:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no! That reminds me of a little mishap from my boyhood:
[video=youtube;Yhs7eCliAHA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yhs7eCliAHA[/video]


----------



## dirk d (May 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i would do it for anyone! it's so easy, the only thing was only 1 place where I live seems to sell it, and only in a big fat kg block. like $15 + $5 foam box
> 
> and yes, you are correct, 73 micron first, then the 120, I don't recommend higher if you want good purity


ahh, thanks for clearing that up flow. My buddy told me that you can not re-run the trim as the dry ice pretty much pulverizes everything. about to order the 73 and 120 mi bags today. got about 10 small bags of trim just sitting in my freezer.


----------



## flowamasta (May 14, 2012)

dirk d said:


> ahh, thanks for clearing that up flow. My buddy told me that you can not re-run the trim as the dry ice pretty much pulverizes everything. about to order the 73 and 120 mi bags today. got about 10 small bags of trim just sitting in my freezer.


any amount is worth it  and yeah, dry ice crumbled even my buds from my outdoor, right dow to the little stems, i broke them down a little, hoping they don't reck the bags, the bags seem fine, and they were cheapies anyway. $50 posted from bubblebagdude on ebay, comes with a little hash press, drying cloth, and 4 bags, 20 micron, 73, 120, 220. i'm happy as


----------



## brandon727272 (May 14, 2012)

Damn, man. Carli... that first one with the blue tinge -shudders-


----------



## KushXOJ (May 14, 2012)

I would give up my left foot for a night with those two lol

Edit: make that a big toe, cause to be honest I wouldn't even need a whole night


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> I would give up my left foot for a night with those two lol
> 
> Edit: make that a big toe, cause to be honest I wouldn't even need a whole night


Yeah, that's a pretty dreamy tag-team photo shoot. I'll find out from Carli when she did those with Mosh.


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;byqAnqO2gCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byqAnqO2gCA&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

[video=youtube;5JXy6p84yiA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JXy6p84yiA&amp;feature=related[/video]
Great story. Fuckin' cops... though it is a little hard to follow sometimes with those two beautiful distractions in your face. 

I dig her attitude. She swears and stuff. That's a real turn-on for me. Seems like a really fun chick. Cool.


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, boy... Not that again. I'll just say no because if I say yes I'll just get called a bullshitter by the jealous haters who have never been near a woman half this hot (you know who you are).


if u told me yeah id take ur word for it pimpin!


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> if u told me yeah id take ur word for it pimpin!


Hey, thanks!


----------



## theexpress (May 14, 2012)

jin how do i get a job like this?????


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

theexpress said:


> jin how do i get a job like this?????


I'll let you know when I get there. Right now it's just a very, very expensive hobby. I'm working on making it my full-time, though, believe me.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 14, 2012)

Like buttons back


----------



## curly604 (May 14, 2012)

yyyyyaaaaaaayyyy!!!!!!


----------



## dirk d (May 14, 2012)

hula hooping and nipple tassling should be an Olympic Event!!! got to love women who love to be naked. and a dirty pervert!!! I must have!! lol


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

I Like it!


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)




----------



## curly604 (May 14, 2012)

bahahahhaha top notch man


----------



## lordjin (May 14, 2012)

curly604 said:


> bahahahhaha top notch man


Now if they could just get that lost 23,000 views added back to my total.


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2012)

* 




Starting Your Grow JournalBasically set this up as a diary for your grow op, include as much information as you want or as little as you want. This will also help users with questions that they might have.

Anything goes here for now rules will be put in when things need to be changed.







If you need any help visit the support section of the site. ​ 




Like 
 silverpanic99, dankshizzle, kether noir and 8 others like this.AKA potroast .. 





​ 
See? There's that pesky little problem of having no rules in place, and then trying to moderate by arbitrarily deleting posts depending upon how one feels that day. Guidelines need to be supported by official policy. No official policy? No guidelines. That's the world I come from.

I never post out-and-out nudity. I post my own photos as well as photos by other photographers that are floating around online without any strict copyright restrictions. So where's the "Crime of the Century?"

Show me a journal with more grow information and grow updates than mine.

Most of the crap on these "canna-boards" is incoherent babbling that couldn't pass for 'information' by a child's standards. I, on the other hand, bring a level of quality in writing and photography that naturally gets the most views on the entire site... But wait! There's a problem! I'm posting "pornography!" Please. If this is pornography then your favorite show is a toss between "Murder She Wrote" and "Golden Girls." 

It's called Sex, Drugs, and Rock and Roll for a reason. People want their sex and rock and roll with their drugs. Otherwise it would just be drugs -- and what fun is that?

Honestly, with all the nasty shit that goes on in the world and on the internet, I don't think there is any harm being done here. Why would anyone have a problem with growers just being guys in the most viewed thread on the entire site? No one is flaming, everyone is positive and friendly, and ALL the people commenting in here know their growing with MUCH canna-growing being discussed. Oh right! Sex is a sin! What? This is a community of pot growers. The choir discussion board resides elsewhere I believe. 
*


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 15, 2012)

Hey jin got a question for you! Im seting up a photo booth to shoot bud porn! I have a d7000 nikon
and a sp-1 speed light, my ? Is whats a good cheap suplimental lighting to get?


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey jin got a question for you! Im seting up a photo booth to shoot bud porn! I have a d7000 nikon
> and a sp-1 speed light, my ? Is whats a good cheap suplimental lighting to get?


I would think that for bud macros the gear you describe is more than adequate. You can fire the speed light off camera, right?


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;byqAnqO2gCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=byqAnqO2gCA&amp;feature=related[/video]


That's just great, i'm getting a pair for my mrs


----------



## lordjin (May 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> That's just great, i'm getting a pair for my mrs


Don't forget the hula hoop.


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Don't forget the hula hoop.


was more thinking a pole.....and me being the pole


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 16, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I would think that for bud macros the gear you describe is more than adequate. You can fire the speed light off camera, right?


Yah but im wanting supplimental lighting for full size plant pics, what type of light is best?


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> removed


your Sad cheese. And it's Flow*a*masta 
Just because it's not entertaining you. yet you still seem to pop in his thread even when he asks you not to. learn how to spell, and grow up if you can. I don't care if he re-posts sexy chicks, fuck, i bet 99% of others don't care either.. better than seeing your name pop up, all you do is complain and think you know cannabis inside out. go grow your little spindly plants cheese, maybe one day you will gain the knowledge to grow something worth growing, something that will fill enough jars to keep you happy instead of being the miserable human you are, popping up on Jin's thread.
You know what? alot of people on this site don't have a great deal to do, and maybe they don't have to. ever think of that? You gonna pick on me cause i do nothing but get high, and dribble shit all day? I do what i want. Yeah, so do you, but i choose to be pleasant and get along, and have fun growing, you helping people on this site? no...cause you couldn't. 

Hey i'm cheese and i can help you grow a plant that looks like a weed you might find next to your letterbox! listen to me.....go cheese. your turn. 

This just about sums you up mate  have fun. try your best at hurting the FlowaMasta  u mean mould to me





there's a new avitar for you cheese.


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> okay so your the inventor of scrabble.... big deal..
> 
> I dont know you ... and i have nothing against you ...
> Believe it or not ...i think your a descent member ogf the site....
> Just dont dick ride ...


i encourage to use creativity. simple......oh wait it's wrong to be possitve? hang on your confusing me. goodnight. thanx for the entertainment. 
and compliment. 'Decent'.....not descent. descent is to travel downwards

a smidge over 600 likes in 5 years cheese, come on mate time to be possitive ey?


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

323cheezy said:


> The Day is Mine!!!


Well, yeah... so is every other day when you don't have a job.

I'm sorry. I really wasn't gonna dignify this with a response, but I just can't help it.

How quickly we go from "Can I be your light holder?" to this... insane.

Now in this life there are sad people, there are stupid people, and then there are sad, stupid people... and then there's 323cheezy. Everything he posts here is clearly a cry for help. He flames me, tries to come crawling back, and when I reject him, he flames me even harder. What a pathetic cartoon.

And why do you go on and on about these 'chicks you're banging?' Didn't anyone tell you that it's the guys that talk who never get laid? Why do you feel the need to pronounce these weak and phony self-affirmations in a thread that has made no mention of you? How do you take anything I'm doing as an attack on you? And how do you expect anyone to believe that anyone would bang a homeless person like you? The answer to all these questions is a simple one: 323cheezy exhibits all the characteristics of an obsessed shut-in consumed by his self-delusion... Alone, unemployed, rejected, he does nothing but read my thread all day. He does nothing but think about me all day. These are exactly the kind of people who one day lash out violently as a protest to their powerlessness.

And this after I told the mods I didn't want you banned from the site? 

Come on, man. Seriously. What do you want from me? I seriously think you need to stop bothering me now... with the many profiles you've created. 

Oh, spying on me at the Farm now? Talk about obsessed. I wonder how many people at THC Farmer are you? Your idiocy was comical at first, but you're just flat-out creepy now. I can see it now: My blog blows up and 323cheezy, insane with jealous rage, commits a violent crime. So typical. Let's just hope any violence you commit will be against 323cheezy only. If you feel like killing yourself (which we would all understand) please do, just do us all a favor and leave the innocent bystanders out of it.

Edit: And if anyone thinks I'm exaggerating about this guy, just take a look at this:

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/521826-2032.html

Click the above for some inexplicable shit clearly indicative of a person not playing with a full deck. This is a lot like the 'screenplay' written by the first Virginia Tech shooter. Hell if I'm gonna have this crazy loser try something on me.

Edit:
And I would like to add that like ALL emotionally unstable people, 323cheezy is only 'tough' on the internet while in person he's an awkward wallflower that can't even conduct a conversation.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

He still thinks I'm 'arguing' with him about PO or who's the boy of whom. What do you call it when an unemployed, illiterate homeless person calls you a loser? That's right.

And he's having 'grower meetings' now. This 'justblaze' is another one of his 'imaginary friend' profiles he created himself.

Also, a person with anything real in his life WOULD NOT have the inclination to do things like this.

You don't see me bothering his stupid threads or creating multiple profiles or following people from site to site like a fucking stalker.

Clearly not a mentally competent individual. He has created for himself a twisted, child-like fantasty world that he truly believes to be real. He's confused and probably needs some kind of professional help if this is any indication:

https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/521826-2032.html


----------



## Mike5 (May 16, 2012)

Mabey he took daily doses of lsd for 15 years!


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

Mike5 said:


> Mabey he took daily doses of lsd for 15 years!


I actually do feel sorry for him in my better moments.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah but im wanting supplimental lighting for full size plant pics, what type of light is best?


Flash or strobe lighting can only be augmented by another strobe of equal or greater power. A steady burning light won't impact strobe photography unless you're talking about the sun or a very powerful studio light with greater wattage output than the strobe set to a similar color temperature as the strobe.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

We're shooting in July. It's set. Here's a portrait of Carly suitable for all ages. Shit, she's still fucking sexy even in this Old-Timey getup.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

Hey LJ - Here is my contribution to your crappy thread that has never helped me and is full of evil porn. hehe


























Mutant











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Here is my contribution to your crappy thread that has never helped me and is full of evil porn. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Mohican. Everything is looking lovely. The bamboo is a nice touch.

Your grow definitely has a special place in my heart. You and FM have done me the great service of keeping the canna aspect of my journal alive and well while I masturbate to my girly photos. I can't thank you two enough.

I really am trying to keep the thread positive and will continue to do so despite the occassional troll flame... And I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I do appreciate all that I've gotten from Rollitup and won't easily forget it as I push on to my own URL. 

Although Potroast and I haven't had the most open communicaton two people can possibly have, I hope he understands that it is not my intention to undermine his authority here.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

You are an artist. And every good artist I know is constantly pushing boundaries and unhappy with the establishment and its restricting rules. Keep creating your art wherever it takes you and leave the flaming to the kooks.


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> You are an artist. And every good artist I know is constantly pushing boundaries and unhappy with the establishment and its restricting rules. Keep creating your art wherever it takes you and leave the flaming to the kooks.


Let's meet at Starbuck's this weekend. I'd like to buy you a cup of coffee.


----------



## Mohican (May 16, 2012)

Me on caffine and THC - that will be fun!


----------



## lordjin (May 16, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Me on caffine and THC - that will be fun!


That happens to be my drug cocktail of choice.


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;qU3MXibkIx4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU3MXibkIx4[/video]
A true icon of American pop music has succumbed to cancer at the age of 63.

RIP Donna Summer.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

morning  i stopped my stretch now!! and had to raise my light about 5 inches! some leaves were looking a little bleached! i have never had that! never been able to go so close with the light!  

here she is on day 5 Jin!! got some babies yet  ....... ???? I know it's hard to put down Tahoe, well i'm guessing anyway! 















man i love this camera


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> morning  i stopped my stretch now!! and had to raise my light about 5 inches! some leaves were looking a little bleached! i have never had that! never been able to go so close with the light!
> 
> here she is on day 5 Jin!! got some babies yet  ....... ???? I know it's hard to put down Tahoe, well i'm guessing anyway!
> 
> ...


Holy shit. This is the Jack Skunk? That's gonna be fuckin' monster in late bloom.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Holy shit. This is the Jack Skunk? That's gonna be fuckin' monster in late bloom.


a wee bit bigger than i first anticipated! after that cyco Xl it gets out of control really fast, easy to get lazy! i could of flowered a week earlier lol


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> a wee bit bigger than i first anticipated! after that cyco Xl it gets out of control really fast, easy to get lazy! i could of flowered a week earlier lol


Is it much bigger than the last plant?


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

Okay, so I just went out for my lunch break and got high on my way down to Carl's. Upon returning to my builiding, I saw a little blind lady standing in the courtyard. I passed her and she gently called out, "Is anyone there?" I answered. She asked me if I could help her find a place to eat nearby while she waits for her friend who should be picking her up soon. I thought about it. "Building cafeteria?" No, she wanted something outside of the building. "Subway?" No, not really in the mood. "Little sushi place right next to Subway?" Okay.

So I asked her if she could follow the sound of my voice or would rather hold my hand. She said she would rather hold my hand. (Note: I have an intense, unreasoning fear of blindness and huge sympathy for the blind, so when she said she would rather hold my hand, my insides turned to mush).

So I led her down the sidewalk explaining that Japanese restaurants are common in K-town because even Koreans need their sushi from time to time. She giggled as I led her into the place. I led her to the counter and described the various choices. The eel roll was too much, so she decided on the baked salmon roll with miso soup. I described to her the layout of the sales area and the location of the cashier. She said goodbye with heartfelt "thank-you's."

Hey, sometimes you need little reminders like this. I feel grateful for this one. 

I'm probably gonna forget it soon enough and start acting like my old asshole self again, though.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Is it much bigger than the last plant?


let's check

last grow first.....

start of flower.








start of flower for this grow hope these pics are comparable....one uploaded bigger....


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> let's check
> 
> last grow first.....
> 
> ...


Whoa, it looks like you might even have enough for ol' Jin this time! Lol.


----------



## flowamasta (May 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Whoa, it looks like you might even have enough for ol' Jin this time! Lol.


 come on dooooooooown  So which is bigger you think? they both have unique structure, definitely a different strain that's for sure! i hadn't compared till then, thanx for the idea. they look almost on par...and my new grow vegged 1 week less


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> come on dooooooooown  So which is bigger you think? they both have unique structure, definitely a different strain that's for sure! i hadn't compared till then, thanx for the idea. they look almost on par...and my new grow vegged 1 week less


I think the new one fills the space a bit more, but they do look comparable. Can hardly wait to see the nugs on that thing.

I seriously gotta get going again (I don't have to tell you that). I'm gonna ease my way back into it by cleaning and prepping the cab this weekend. Ugh, here we go again...


----------



## lordjin (May 17, 2012)

I found a bunch of old cure photos from my Ghost grow.

Ghost:











Tahoe:











The Tahoe is better simply because I now what the fuck I'm doing a lot more now.


----------



## inhaleindica (May 18, 2012)

She is at 57 days into flower. I had a bit of PM issues like you did. I hated the Serenade smell but it is the best thing to use besides milk. I tried baking soda in water. Shit, that stuff burned my pistillate. Deep sleep was worse! damn I gotta clean up the whole bedroom and get me some eagle 20 to use on my mothers and prepare for clones after the inspection.



Excuse the hand. I was trying to block the light. Shit did that not work haha.


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> She is at 57 days into flower. I had a bit of PM issues like you did. I hated the Serenade smell but it is the best thing to use besides milk. I tried baking soda in water. Shit, that stuff burned my pistillate. Deep sleep was worse! damn I gotta clean up the whole bedroom and get me some eagle 20 to use on my mothers and prepare for clones after the inspection.
> 
> View attachment 2172988View attachment 2172989
> 
> Excuse the hand. I was trying to block the light. Shit did that not work haha.


you just can't mistake them tahoe leaves for anything else!! wow, nice work man, going the ol' soil route.....ehem


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> She is at 57 days into flower. I had a bit of PM issues like you did. I hated the Serenade smell but it is the best thing to use besides milk. I tried baking soda in water. Shit, that stuff burned my pistillate. Deep sleep was worse! damn I gotta clean up the whole bedroom and get me some eagle 20 to use on my mothers and prepare for clones after the inspection.
> 
> View attachment 2172988View attachment 2172989View attachment 2172987
> 
> Excuse the hand. I was trying to block the light. Shit did that not work haha.


Interesting. That's the same Tahoe from PO, right? It looks much more like my last last than my last.

Last last:

















Last:


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

This chick is so high. And she doesn't seem annoying.
[video=youtube;ILE5H9wlRkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILE5H9wlRkY&amp;feature=related[/video]
So much garbage on Youtube. I don't know who this chick is, but I'll giver her credit for not being uber-stupid.

Edit:
Shouldn't hits like that make you cough? If I take a huge hit of weed and it doesn't make me cough, I walk away from that weed.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

Look at what I found! Hilarious!

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*kitkat* over year ago
He smokes pot every morning starting at 5:00 AM, then again at night, (for at least the past 10 years...), works full time, yet verbally abuses me because I'm not working. Does the smoking have much to do with the mood swings? He is always angry and blames me for everything. I suffer from severe depression and have zero self esteem, as nothing I do pleases him. I would leave, but have no job or money. I have no job because he has emotionally beaten me down for so long and I have panic attacks when I leave the apartment. (Because I can't do anything right at home, I feel that I'll really screw up out in the world). I don't know what to do, he controls everything in my life, and I've lost all ambition and hope. I hate myself for letting him treat me this way. If I am upset at him for the way he treats me and try to stand up for myself, the abuse gets worse. If he were to stop smoking marijuana, would the moods be more even and he would stop being so cruel?


*Guest* over year ago
Hi. I just saw your post Ive been dating my boyfriend for almost 8months and he sounds exactly like your boyfriend. I dont know what to do either


*Guest* over year ago
I can completely relate, although I dated my boyfriend for 3 years. When we first dated, it was very nice, but often, he wasn't "there" and it was tough to have a conversation with him, or he wouldn't be willing to have a conversation until after he smoked, and then it was like talking to a brick wall. 

My boyfriend also became verbally abusive. I am a performing artist and he would always say things like "how did you ever think you could make money off of this?" "Were you parents so dumb that they didn't tell you to get a real degree in college?" I got so used to this, and other things, that I didn't realize it was wrong until I started to talk to a close friend about it who was schocked. Everything always can look good on the outside, but behind closed doors, he was really a different person. 

Please know that you are worth so much more than you probably feel like, I hope that your situation has changed since you posted this... let us know.


*kev333* over year ago
A few "red flags" went up when I read this. 

1. you dont work and have no money. 

2. You admit have no self esteem. 

3. Your boyfriend smokes weed at 5am. 

HELLO, these are MAJOR issues. 

First the boyfriend: If you have a boyfriend that smokes weed at 5am everyday that means weed is REALLY REALLY REALLY X10 important to him. Your probably never going to break that cycle. Also his weed smoking is so severe that he will probably get him(and maybe you) in trouble with the law. 

Second if you don't work, have no money and don't contribute, I don't know how many live in boyfriends would be happy with that! 

Third if you have serious self esteem issues, panic attacks and don't work you're probably a huge nag. You probably always say stuff like "im fat". When he says your pretty your bounce back with "no I'm not". If he no longer says your pretty It's likley your fault for always rejecting the compliment. 

He can't fix your issues only you can! Your esteem issues and panic attacks are most likley magnified by the fact that you don't work (trust me I've been there). Make to do lists and get them done (include job searches in your to do list). Also get involved in some kind of hobby/work out routine or meditation. TRUST ME!

*Guest29* over year ago
keving333; Putting down someone who already feels like sh*t is always nice! You're probably her boyfriend or someone like him. She didn't ask for your attitude, she asked for advice and its quite obvious you have no good advice to give. I can see that you have issues with women, maybe getting help yourself would be a good idea. 

KitKat2008; Being alone is scary, but you have to find the strength to leave your boyfriend. If you don't have any friends or family to help you, find a clinic and get some therapy...sometimes if you get another person without bias you will get a better perspective on your situation and your choices, we all have the power of choice and I suggest you use that power.

*Guest* over year ago
i just read your comment and thank god im not the only person who is dealing with a selfish prick on weed..... i think you should move in with a friend or move home i know its hard to leave the person youlove but he sounds like my ex who is also a complete d**k, who will never consider giving up weed... They are without the lowest of the low ..do yourself a favor and get out there and start living.. 
all the best 

*Guest* over year ago
You should just dump the losers, but if you have to come on here and ask opinions your not going to do that.

*Guest* over year ago
Omg...weed is not the reason for how he is. Maybe if he smokes too much, he will be broke all the time, yes, but a lot of ppl smoke and don't act like an abusive psycho. These are issues he has on his own. They will only get worse if he stops smoking, bc he will be more stressed out.

*Guest* 6 months ago
Again blaming 'cannabis' for someone being an a-hole.
Maybe he is just a selfish d**k? Not everyone who drinks minimally has a problem or is violent.
Yet studies show people who tend to partake in Alcohol have an increase motivation for violence.
Nothing is simple in life, it is very complex our chemical makeup.
We always partake in chemicals that originate from foods and naturally.
The problem with this is, you believe you can fix him if he quits Cannabis.
However, he chooses to partake for various reasons.
Pain relief (chronic pain), euphoria (depression)...
If he visits a doctor and tells him he needs medicines for chronic pain and depression.
Most likely they will give him a script for some vicodin and an anti depressant.
He will most likely be emotionally changed with mood swings and very doped up.
Worser than Cannabis. Prescription drug abuse is most serious.
Also many actors, musicians die from prescription drugs ( mixtures given by doctors )
Yet a person smoking or vaporizing Cannabis, tend to be "peaceful" while high.
Little chance of death, only thing can happen if one is outside of his own environment (home).
That person can be at risk, similiar to someone being intoxicated on alcohol in public.
Cannabis has it's ugly face in the public eye due to propaganda.
However the true problem is the fact he has some issues he needs to deal with.
And resolve, if he can take the steps to-do so, he may have a differnt persona.
Regardless of his Cannabis intake.

*Skeptikos* 1 month ago
I doubt the marijuana is causing your relationship problems. It seems more likely that your boyfriend has a separate issue. He may be a sociopath. Visit this site and think about it. http://www.lovefraud.com/ From what I've seen and read, sociopaths often do a lot of illicit drugs.

In any case, it sounds like you shouldn't be in this relationship!

*Lordjin *a few minutes ago
Kitkat, your boyfriend and his pot-smoking are just symptoms of your problem... not your actual problem. You can't find feelings of self-worth anywhere but from within yourself. You have to call a truce with yourself before anyone worthwhile will be attracted to you.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;LXUrXy-ajdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXUrXy-ajdE&amp;feature=related[/video]
Big Mike! Big Mike!


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

I'm scared shitless of heights and the ocean but fascinated by both.
[video=youtube;diDLgFvq7bo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=diDLgFvq7bo[/video]
Why, Russian youth? Why?

Edit:
In case you're wondering what those crazy fuckers are doing, they climbed what appears to be a construction or maintenance crane for that super-tall suspension bridge. I do believe they were promptly arrested. Partay!


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

I've been falling into my old pattern of just losing myself in the last harvest. 

But another grow is in the offing because I know all too well what ends up happening if I sit too long.

So I guess I'll grow PO cuts again. I think it would be a bad choice to try that seed over proven genetics.

I will, of course, keep you updated.

Peace and bud.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

More Ghost vs. Tahoe.

Ghost











Tahoe -- It's actually kind of hard to photograph because it just turns white under the flash:





Shooting in higher res TIF file format subdues the reflection a lot, but it tends to dull the brilliance of the crystals. I'll strike a middle ground. Let me tinker some more.





I'm gonna cut up this very nug and smoke it right now.





The Ghost wasn't this good. Check out how this here Tahoe doesn't hardly have hairs compared to the Ghost OG -- just crystal covered calyx and sugar leaf.

I'm so fucking high off my ass these days, all I can do is eat, sleep, shit and smoke more of this weed. I know, I know, I'll get going.


----------



## lordjin (May 18, 2012)

Let's start with a personal favorite of mine, Olivia Munn. I don't know if she's full Asian or half-breed or what, but I'd like to lick her.






And here's ol' plumber thumbs.






Here's a hint: She used to be a tennis player... sorta.






And I think that chick from Hunger Games just shot an arrow through my heart. No wait, it's the lasagna I had for lunch.






Bad, bad Miley. Could those be enhanced? Hmmmm...






What's the upside of a chick gaining weight? Bigger, juicier tits, of course.


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;LXUrXy-ajdE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXUrXy-ajdE&amp;feature=related[/video]
> Big Mike! Big Mike!


THAT is a fuckin crackup! Smith took it so well, just a little tap, and laughed it off! lol what a weirdo reporter.
Will Smith Rocks I'm going to see Men In Black 3 as soon as it comes out.....!


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> THAT is a fuckin crackup! Smith took it so well, just a little tap, and laughed it off! lol what a weirdo reporter.
> Will Smith Rocks I'm going to see Men In Black 3 as soon as it comes out.....!


I have to admit that slap move redeemed him a little in my eyes for "Hancock." Good job on that one, Will Smith. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

Look at that fucking hair. Rock.
[video=youtube;pAVhKjsImeI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAVhKjsImeI&amp;feature=related[/video]
Did you think I would let a journal go by without any CCR? I just smoked a huge bowl and tried singing this in the shower. I almost hurt myself. Suzie Q is a little easier.


----------



## inhaleindica (May 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you just can't mistake them tahoe leaves for anything else!! wow, nice work man, going the ol' soil route.....ehem


Yeah, I always achieve good results in soil. Especially, the airpots, they are awesome for soil or coco grows! I am planning to try an different hydro after the inspection. I am debating on trying the dwc or stick with hempy but add the drippers.



lordjin said:


> Interesting. That's the same Tahoe from PO, right? It looks much more like my last last than my last.
> 
> Last last:
> 
> ...


I would assume that they are the same cuts. What do we really know anyways. They look alot similiar The only thing different from your great pictures and my eye on my tahoes would be that you have more trics on your leaves than mine. Mine is basically all on the buds. maybe 10 percent are on the leaves. Man, I gotta stop buying other shit and buy an good camera ha. What would you reccomend me to look for to get those macro shots? Like specific mega pixel or what?


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Yeah, I always achieve good results in soil. Especially, the airpots, they are awesome for soil or coco grows! I am planning to try an different hydro after the inspection. I am debating on trying the dwc or stick with hempy but add the drippers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that they are the same cuts. What do we really know anyways. They look alot similiar The only thing different from your great pictures and my eye on my tahoes would be that you have more trics on your leaves than mine. Mine is basically all on the buds. maybe 10 percent are on the leaves. Man, I gotta stop buying other shit and buy an good camera ha. What would you reccomend me to look for to get those macro shots? Like specific mega pixel or what?


ehem....samsung wb150f 14.2mp $250 or less its what i use


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Yeah, I always achieve good results in soil. Especially, the airpots, they are awesome for soil or coco grows! I am planning to try an different hydro after the inspection. I am debating on trying the dwc or stick with hempy but add the drippers.
> 
> 
> 
> I would assume that they are the same cuts. What do we really know anyways. They look alot similiar The only thing different from your great pictures and my eye on my tahoes would be that you have more trics on your leaves than mine. Mine is basically all on the buds. maybe 10 percent are on the leaves. Man, I gotta stop buying other shit and buy an good camera ha. What would you reccomend me to look for to get those macro shots? Like specific mega pixel or what?


Well I think FM has adequately demonstrated that the hempy style is an effective method. You do have a decision to make.

Edit: Did I say adequately? I meant more, much more than adequately.

Also, I nailed down my PM problem from my last last. I had an issue with my gasket seal and had water coming out and pooling under the tub on the cab floor. That's what caused my powdery mildew plain and simple. Resealed the gasket for the next grow... no water coming out, cab floor dry, not a sign of anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 19, 2012)

Jin are you gonna grow anymore or what!?!?!? Just bustin your balls man... Hit that Tahoe, get off you ass, go to a hydro store buy all the canna nutrients you need and then cruise over to PO! May the force be with you on your quest LordJin!


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Jin are you gonna grow anymore or what!?!?!? Just bustin your balls man... Hit that Tahoe, get off you ass, go to a hydro store buy all the canna nutrients you need and then cruise over to PO! May the force be with you on your quest LordJin!


No, no, I need the ball-busting at this point. Any help I can get in the motivation department.

I guarantee I will have the next grow up no later than in the next two weeks. There are a few logistical matters I need to iron out. Last thing I want is to rush a start.

Yeah, PO is on the brain again too.

I promise everyone something really special for next grow. Please bear with me! Thank you!


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

The fluff actually has its own character both in flavor and high. It's really nice and perfect for joints. Super sticky. Easily the stickiest batch of cannabis I've ever grown.





It's such a contrast to the top nugs (below), that it's like having two different kinds of weed from one plant.





Alternating between the two keeps the brain guessing and my high at peak. I'm smoking on some of the fluff today. It's not as potent as the top nugs (naturally), but the flavor and high are very nice. 

Smoking off the fluff for a spell ratchets down my tolerance while I stay high. My body doesn't really notice this ratcheting down until I hit a top nug again after smoking fluff for a while and BOOM. Pretty cool.


----------



## Motherhugger (May 19, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The fluff actually has its own character both in flavor and high. It's really nice and perfect for joints. Super sticky. Easily the stickiest batch of cannabis I've ever grown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delicious buds!


----------



## KushXOJ (May 19, 2012)

its getting darker too 
shit looks top notch jin 

Heres my Larry @ Day 48 been a while since i updated you on it.






Stay Lit


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

KushXOJ said:


> its getting darker too
> shit looks top notch jin
> 
> Heres my Larry @ Day 48 been a while since i updated you on it.
> ...


Looks awesome. Thanks for updating. It looks better than what I grew. Yours looks pretty different, and you should be glad.


----------



## lordjin (May 19, 2012)

Motherhugger said:


> Delicious buds!


Thanks, Mother!


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

Incredibly sticky. My forearm actually started burning from the cutting.





Smells out of this world.











The draw is incredibly smooth but stings at first light, building to a nice full-bodied 'herbal caramel' taste towards the middle. Really good shit.





Great, great joint.


----------



## ironmark (May 20, 2012)

Jin's SoCal style.


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

ironmark said:


> Jin's SoCal style. View attachment 2176440


Wow, I would double like this if I could.





And this just after I confessed that the combination of THC and caffeine is my drug cocktail of choice. Bravo on this one.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 20, 2012)

Killer looking clear joint bro!


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Killer looking clear joint bro!


Thanks. I'm still working on it.


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

I call it Psychedelic Neo-pinup inspired by OG Kush!





My creative juices do get flowing from time to time. The blog... right.

Edit:
Note that none of the models in classic pinup paintings were painted to look stoned. It requires a delicate balance in the expression. Lol.


----------



## curly604 (May 20, 2012)

gotta love them clear papers eh jin  , check some harvest pics i just took fuck me running this blueberry girl i had was amazing ...potent plump and huge! im in love  and think i will be growing this strain exclusively for the next run , her top cola weighed in at over 100g's wet after the thick ass stem was removed too!!  and people say you cant grow nice buds with LEDS tisk tisk .

View attachment 2177112View attachment 2177113View attachment 2177114View attachment 2177115View attachment 2177116View attachment 2177117View attachment 2177118


----------



## curly604 (May 20, 2012)

also where do i get that coffe mug pipe!!!! i need itt!!!!! that is the coolest


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

curly604 said:


> gotta love them clear papers eh jin  , check some harvest pics i just took fuck me running this blueberry girl i had was amazing ...potent plump and huge! im in love  and think i will be growing this strain exclusively for the next run , her top cola weighed in at over 100g's wet after the thick ass stem was removed too!!  and people say you cant grow nice buds with LEDS tisk tisk .
> 
> View attachment 2177112View attachment 2177113View attachment 2177114View attachment 2177115View attachment 2177116View attachment 2177117View attachment 2177118


Harvest photos are the best photos. Nice nugs.

I'm not sure where you get that mug. I would like one myself.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 20, 2012)

If your * "Psychedelic Neo-pinup inspired by OG Kush!"* was available in a poster i would buy it and hand it in my grow room.


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> If your * "Psychedelic Neo-pinup inspired by OG Kush!"* was available in a poster i would buy it and hand it in my grow room.


I appreciate your support!

I'll make more.


----------



## flowamasta (May 20, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I appreciate your support!
> 
> I'll make more.


no you won't  you shall go down to the po, and get some cuts..look into the screen Jin......these words are already being contemplated in your mind. you know what to do...the right thing to do.....the only thing to do.....


----------



## lordjin (May 20, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no you won't  you shall go down to the po, and get some cuts..look into the screen Jin......these words are already being contemplated in your mind. you know what to do...the right thing to do.....the only thing to do.....


The next grow burns in my mind, revolving round and round. I think it about it a lot. Lol.

I'm gonna coordinate it with the start of the blog which will occur no later than in the next two weeks. I haven't even shown you the Tiffany photos yet. It's gonna be good.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2012)

Now is your chance to shine!

Upcoming "Kush Expo" event in Anaheim is holding a "HOT KUSH GIRL" contest.
http://kushexpo.com/hotgirlcontest/


----------



## inhaleindica (May 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> If your * "Psychedelic Neo-pinup inspired by OG Kush!"* was available in a poster i would buy it and hand it in my grow room.


I want one too!!!



lordjin said:


> Now is your chance to shine!
> 
> Upcoming "Kush Expo" event in Anaheim is holding a "HOT KUSH GIRL" contest.
> http://kushexpo.com/hotgirlcontest/


I probably wil be there haha. Get your ass to PO and get yourself another Tahoe or Chem D. Chem D is probably one of the highest yielding OG version you could ever grow hands down. All OGs are from an Chem D cross so that should be good. I am sure you live like 30 mins from PO while I am over an hour away from them. As for PM issues the water on the floor could trigger it. Mine was from cold lights off and it just spread out. Deep sleep easily gets the PM and got it all over the place. It is now under control. Wiping the sweat off my forehead.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I want one too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I probably wil be there haha. Get your ass to PO and get yourself another Tahoe or Chem D. Chem D is probably one of the highest yielding OG version you could ever grow hands down. All OGs are from an Chem D cross so that should be good. I am sure you live like 30 mins from PO while I am over an hour away from them. As for PM issues the water on the floor could trigger it. Mine was from cold lights off and it just spread out. Deep sleep easily gets the PM and got it all over the place. It is now under control. Wiping the sweat off my forehead.


Thanks for the tip. I'll get down there to the clone shop soon enough.

I actually kinda' want to go to that Kush Expo thing, too. I could report on it for my blog. Hey, in case I don't make it down there (which I probably won't), want to be my 'reporter in the field' for the event? You'll get full credit for your efforts.

I'll do more pinups, too. Maybe I'll make large format prints available at my blog.


----------



## dirk d (May 21, 2012)

man I love hot 420 girls! I would eat 2 a day if i could.


----------



## lordjin (May 21, 2012)

*Playboy accidentally names college grad with natural breasts Playmate of the Month!
*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/21/nikki-leigh_n_1534502.html?ref=los-angeles&ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009





"Nikki Leigh certainly has a lot to celebrate! 

Not only did the 23-year-old graduate with honors in Sociology from Cal State Fullerton this weekend, but she was also named Miss May 2012, Playboy's Playmate of the month, during her last semester of college."


----------



## Bucket head (May 21, 2012)

natural is always better imho!


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 21, 2012)

Bucket head said:


> natural is always better imho!


2nd that brotha


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> 2nd that brotha


I'll third that. It's an exceptionally good boob job that can fool me by sight. But touch can never be truly replicated.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

Beware Of Progressive Options Bad clones, Bad Customer Service

OLDMANJIM --
I would like to post my experience with progressive options clones

Went to their place last month got some clones with my friend who is new to growing, I am an experienced grower from norcal. I have cloned 1000's of plants myself, and I'm defiantly not new to growing.

They must have known she was new to growing because they sold her 24 of the weakest looking clones i've seen in my history of growing. 

as soon as the clones got back to the grow location i noticed they all had purple stems (obvious magnesium deficency) try to give them sometime to recover a week later most of them are dead.... Drove back to Pacimoa (day after labor day, they never pick up the phone to say if they are open or closed, drive all the way out there and they aren't even there so drive 2 hours in traffic for no reason) to get them replaced after 70% of them were wilted and dead, and they refuse to replace them. They tell her to put them into soil and claim that they will revive themselves... soil doesn't revive dead plants!!! lol never has never will, besides, that defeats the purpose if you are grwing in hydro.

I did everything I could to resolve this issue before exposing their shenanigans on the internet. called, emailed

at this point i private message them to explain what happened hoping to get through to someone, I was appoligized to for I quote "being a dick" , offered replacements and told everything would be fixed. At this point I was a bit agitated that it took this long for the clones to be replaced after driving from venice to pacomia 3 times wasting more money, but at least the problem was solved... called to arrange for pickup of replacement clones and we were told "THEY CHANGED THEIR MIND"! are you kidding me?!?!?!!? im done with this place , and I will continue to warn people about their HORRIBLE customer service! Plus, the guys behind the counter were too "medicated" to remember to give my friend her reccomendation back and she had to drive out there AGAIN to get it back!!!!!!!!

So i will avoid this place like the plague and tell all my grower friends not to come here.... all they care about is taking peoples money.... low quality clones doesn't cut it in my book for 12$ a pop (which isn't even a good price for HEALTHY clones)

here they are a few days after they were put into the veg room (16 light T-5 badboy, drip system, 4x4 tray) 

look at the spider mite damage, poor internodal spaceing, obvious SEVERE magnesium deficeny, and they were BARELY "rooted"



















Here they are a few days later, dead as a doorknob!






(Jin's note: Yep, they look pretty dead.)

Just so you know I am not some noob grower, LOOK IN MY GALLERY! I have pictures from my previous grows, and even other clones that are perfectly healthy and happy with NO BUGS, TONS OF INTERNODAL GROWTH, NO DEFICENCYS, GREEN AND HAPPY




the PO clones nearly infected my healthy cuts!

I have posted about this problem before, and Progressive Options dosn't allow people who get ripped off to warn the rest of the growers out there about their low-quality clones and bad customer service. they only let their "friends" post pictures of the decent clones they give them ( i wish my clones looked like Gdoods did ) im guessing they dug up some special cuts for him and asked him to post pictures. who knows?

... anyway you've been warned. don't go there, and if you go there now, don't go there anymore they need to wake up and realize that you can't keep peoples money and give them plants that die. thats not what medical marijuana about, i could expect that kind of service from a sketchball but not an "established" clone nursery. 

PROGRESSIVE OPTIONS --
We clearly addressed this matter over PMs. 

So, you've killed your clones that were living as healthy as they can possibly be when they left here and we're being blamed for this? Actually the person that picked the plants up that is taking care of them.. ( you are not the person growing these plants, so please speak for your self, you have grown thousands, but not the person that picked up these clones)

Your replacement order was supposed to be picked up this week, we're all about handling difficult situations with the most humane manner possible. No one changed anyone's mind, instructions were given to her, and she was supposed to grab them Thursday. 


Thank you for posting the pictures, we will not be putting any input from this point on about your grow. We'll let the honest growers of Weedtracker.com be the judges.

We're going to assume that you will not be picking up your FREE replacements.

Thank you to all those that support Progressive Option.

EDIT:

BTW these cuts are from the same batch as you recieved.


















(Jin's note: They look pretty good to me. I think I've waited far too long to chime in at Weedtracker.)

Moral of the story? PO cuts NOT for beginners!


----------



## inhaleindica (May 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks for the tip. I'll get down there to the clone shop soon enough.
> 
> I actually kinda' want to go to that Kush Expo thing, too. I could report on it for my blog. Hey, in case I don't make it down there (which I probably won't), want to be my 'reporter in the field' for the event? You'll get full credit for your efforts.
> 
> I'll do more pinups, too. Maybe I'll make large format prints available at my blog.


Me an reporter?????! Why thank you! I am not much of an reporter and it would be pretty hard in my opinion. I am an born hard of hearing dude who can speak, but has to read lips which I know a lot of people don't really have the patience to do hahaha. I am used to it and proud of it anyways, so I don't have to listen to the bitches nag nag nag lol... (an on and off switch with my eyes) .

As for the guy nagging about PO. I just had to laugh because he is being a little prissy bitch. I just want to slap him with a pink glove. They are dead due to his own error not PO. I have recieved unrooted clones from them and rooted ones. All of the rooted ones survived just fine. 1 out of 4 of the unrooted ones survived, it was due to being so hot outside and closed in the bag in the car on the way home, which was my fault anyways. People need to admit their mistakes, than blaming others like little bitches. I have been there twice and they ususally have different strains for walk ins. If you want an specific strain then you should shoot them an email or call them and see what they have available before picking it up or order them ahead of time. Check out pogenetics.com. You will find what strains they actually have.

Edit: I just noticed that the pots are full of Coco with no perlite. The obvious is right there, it is over watered. Not enough oxygen in the root zone too as well. Stupid, stupid oldmanjim


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Me an reporter?????! Why thank you! I am not much of an reporter and it would be pretty hard in my opinion. I am an born hard of hearing dude who can speak, but has to read lips which I know a lot of people don't really have the patience to do hahaha. I am used to it and proud of it anyways, so I don't have to listen to the bitches nag nag nag lol... (an on and off switch with my eyes) .
> 
> As for the guy nagging about PO. I just had to laugh because he is being a little prissy bitch. I just want to slap him with a pink glove. They are dead due to his own error not PO. I have recieved unrooted clones from them and rooted ones. All of the rooted ones survived just fine. 1 out of 4 of the unrooted ones survived, it was due to being so hot outside and closed in the bag in the car on the way home, which was my fault anyways. People need to admit their mistakes, than blaming others like little bitches. I have been there twice and they ususally have different strains for walk ins. If you want an specific strain then you should shoot them an email or call them and see what they have available before picking it up or order them ahead of time. Check out pogenetics.com. You will find what strains they actually have.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that the pots are full of Coco with no perlite. The obvious is right there, it is over watered. Not enough oxygen in the root zone too as well. Stupid, stupid oldmanjim


Hey, I don't consider your hearing a hinderance here. All I need you to do is attend, take plenty of pictures, and maybe a few notes to remind you of anything memorable there. Then you'll just email me your photos with a quick blurb about your experience there (just a few short paragraphs, not asking you to write a thesis). I plug the pix in my blog, type in your account with just the minor editing it will need, and voila! You're a Canna-reporter! And voila! I'm a Canna-editor!

Yeah, apparently there's a PO presence at Weedtracker. I just stumbled onto that complaint and thought to share it with the RIU community. I firmly believe that clones can be grown well if given the environment... even if those clones didn't come in the best shape.


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2012)

I made a broken seedling grow! Anything will grow if you give it the right amount of care. 

When is the Kush Fest? You should come down and we could meet.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I made a broken seedling grow! Anything will grow if you give it the right amount of care.
> 
> When is the Kush Fest? You should come down and we could meet.


I think it's like mid July or something?


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;FZPQ4raY0OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZPQ4raY0OU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]
He's so adorable. I just want to pick him up and squeeze him.


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

Me and standup videos are not a good mix right now. Can't stop fucking laughing.
[video=youtube;Yt9G33TLS6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt9G33TLS6I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;UiH4n8Yz380]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiH4n8Yz380&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 22, 2012)

Sports Illustrated's latest sensation. Wow.





Kate Upton? I approve.





Uh, yeah. Her friend isn't too bad, either.


----------



## flowamasta (May 22, 2012)

U know what these are don't u  and yes i got them


----------



## Mohican (May 22, 2012)

Pastries! Yay


----------



## inhaleindica (May 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, I don't consider your hearing a hinderance here. All I need you to do is attend, take plenty of pictures, and maybe a few notes to remind you of anything memorable there. Then you'll just email me your photos with a quick blurb about your experience there (just a few short paragraphs, not asking you to write a thesis). I plug the pix in my blog, type in your account with just the minor editing it will need, and voila! You're a Canna-reporter! And voila! I'm a Canna-editor!
> 
> Yeah, apparently there's a PO presence at Weedtracker. I just stumbled onto that complaint and thought to share it with the RIU community. I firmly believe that clones can be grown well if given the environment... even if those clones didn't come in the best shape.


Hmmm sounds simple enough. Lets hope its not the same weekend as my national softball tournament in San Diego.

Edit: It is on July 21-22 in Anaheim.


----------



## inhaleindica (May 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I made a broken seedling grow! Anything will grow if you give it the right amount of care.
> 
> When is the Kush Fest? You should come down and we could meet.


Yea, Tell that guy OldmanJim on weedtracker haha, nicely said. So, true though.


----------



## lordjin (May 23, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> Hmmm sounds simple enough. Lets hope its not the same weekend as my national softball tournament in San Diego.
> 
> Edit: It is on July 21-22 in Anaheim.


It's not vital. But if you go, def let me know.


----------



## frotastic (May 24, 2012)

Hey Jin, haven't been around here in a while but the tahoe round 2 turned out amazing!

I had a question - how did you sterilize your grow space? You had pm when you did the 2 tahoes the time before, and not a speck of pm this time around...how did you do that?? I've had pm in the past, and I'm starting up fresh in a new space and I wanted to make it clean from the start, what should I use?


----------



## dirk d (May 24, 2012)

That's the thing with new grower Jin. First off if Clones look like shit, then don't buy them. that's pretty basic. If they have spider mite damage then why is she getting them??? I would never get a clone that looked like crap...period...end of story...They don't look exceptional in the first picture but they are very much alive. She probably did something wrong and as a new grower i see it all the time. 

And 12 a clone is not bad at all up north they run as high as 25 a clone and some even higher. Sure you can get crap genetics for $10 but paying someone a premium for healthy bug and disease free cloens is well worth it imo. And why is it that she left the store without HER recommendation. I rarely leave things like that in other peoples hands. I make sure and take my card as soon as they are done with it. And i don't know how many times i tell people but IF YOU GET CLONES ASSUME THEY HAVE SPIDER MITES AND PM AND ISOLATE THEM BEFORE PUTTING THEM IN YOUR GARDEN!!!


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

frotastic said:


> Hey Jin, haven't been around here in a while but the tahoe round 2 turned out amazing!
> 
> I had a question - how did you sterilize your grow space? You had pm when you did the 2 tahoes the time before, and not a speck of pm this time around...how did you do that?? I've had pm in the past, and I'm starting up fresh in a new space and I wanted to make it clean from the start, what should I use?


I'm glad you asked that. Here's my take on PM now. I believe that any clone of a reasonably healthy condition can be grown PM free if you deny the environmental conditions it needs to thrive. Conversely, give PM the ideal environmental conditions, and it will thrive. It's as simple as that. My first PO cut grow had PM not because of PO's cut, but because my neoprene gasket failed, allowing water to drip out from the constant assault of the sprayers. The res water dripped and pooled under the tub, PM city. Second round I ripped out the gasket and re-sealed it with aquarium silicone. I believe it is that single act that prevented PM from appearing in my second grow. No water coming out, dry cab floor, good air movement under the screen... and that was all it took! 

As far as sterilizing the cab, I'm sure that helped, but it was keeping the air dry and moving that really had the impact I was looking for. All I did was swab everything down with 91% isopropyl alcohol. I also soaked all my stones, lines, and pumps in peroxide. Let's see... what else? Oh yeah, I kept the res water sterile with 29% h202.



dirk d said:


> That's the thing with new grower Jin. First off if Clones look like shit, then don't buy them. that's pretty basic. If they have spider mite damage then why is she getting them??? I would never get a clone that looked like crap...period...end of story...They don't look exceptional in the first picture but they are very much alive. She probably did something wrong and as a new grower i see it all the time.
> 
> And 12 a clone is not bad at all up north they run as high as 25 a clone and some even higher. Sure you can get crap genetics for $10 but paying someone a premium for healthy bug and disease free cloens is well worth it imo. And why is it that she left the store without HER recommendation. I rarely leave things like that in other peoples hands. I make sure and take my card as soon as they are done with it. And i don't know how many times i tell people but IF YOU GET CLONES ASSUME THEY HAVE SPIDER MITES AND PM AND ISOLATE THEM BEFORE PUTTING THEM IN YOUR GARDEN!!!


Yes, yes, and yes. If it has roots and it's alive, you should be able to do something with it. I doubt that they had bugs crawling on them when she took them out of the place. A quick spritz of a gentle control product would have helped... if it was the clones at all to begin with.


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

I've been interested in a breathing technique associated with the martial art Aikido for some time. "Ki breathing" is a meditation technique I've dabbled in off and on, but exploring it again while high on this Tahoe has been interesting to say the least. I think it may be the increase in oxygen that's enhancing my high, but there is something more than that. Could it be the spiritual flow of energy the Aikido masters speak of?






http://www.stenudd.com/aikido/ki-exercises.htm​
This isn't difficult. Take a few moments and try it:
Breathing
*Belly breathing
*Heres the most effective way I know of learning to breathe with the belly  what is also called diaphragm breathing. It is necessary to know, to be able to get a strong ki flow. This type of breathing must become automatic to you, and that can take some time. Try to think of it always, when doing aikido, until you are sure that it is always how you breathe.



Walk, stand or lie down  it doesnt matter. When you learn it, though, lying down might work the best.
Place the palm of your hand on your lower abdomen. The lower the better, but in the beginning try it right under the navel. Make sure that your palm is centered there, and not to one side of your belly.
Inhale through your nose, in such a way that your belly pushes on your hand.
Exhale through your mouth  also so that your belly pushes on your hand. At both inhalation and exhalation, your belly seems to be expanding.
When it works well, take away your hand, but continue with the same breathing.
If it is mostly your chest moving, put your hand back on your lower abdomen.
Continue as long as you want to, and are not getting tense.


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

Here's something new. I'm in communication with a model I've been a huge fan of for a while now. I actually have tons of her clips in my 'special collection' to give you an idea.





Well I got it into my head to shoot fun, erotic hd videos of a hottie smoking, so I messaged her the idea stating that any smoking would be simulated using tobacco products. Well it took a little while, but she responded with: "All I ask is that I would actually be able to smoke herbs




" (her actual words, her actual smiley).





So I'm talking about shooting hot 420 girl videos with an actual 420 girl who happens to be a Penthouse Pet! I'm starting to think my blog is gonna be too much... if I ever get it around to publishing it! Lol!


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

http://www.history.com/shows/ancient-aliens





Oh, man. I love this shit. As whacky as the idea sounds, there's tons of evidence in ancient human artifacts that just can't be explained by experts. For example, how did the ancient Incas cut lines so straight in stone? How did they create the perfect, interlocking pieces that flush perfectly? Only a laser or computer guided water jet could do it by the experts' estimation.

And what about this?

Hadron Collider:





Aztec Calendar:





Coincidence?






"I think not."






[video=youtube;OtBfBGCaABU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtBfBGCaABU[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

Oh, shit. I didn't even know there was actually a video for this song. Cool.
[video=youtube;DohRa9lsx0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2012)

Here is one of my favorites:

[video=youtube_share;WANNqr-vcx0]http://youtu.be/WANNqr-vcx0[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here is one of my favorites:


I call your Grace Slick and raise you a Ann and Nancy Wilson.
[video=youtube;0uvr3dmptvg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uvr3dmptvg[/video]
Check out the "chestless vest" on the bass player.


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2012)

I love the outfit the bass player is wearing in the "Stuck in the middle" vid.

I call your Heart and raise you a Genesis with Peter Gabriel:

[video=youtube_share;M58wE8GTGp4]http://youtu.be/M58wE8GTGp4[/video]


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2012)

And yes - that is a young Phil Collins on the drums!


----------



## Mohican (May 24, 2012)

Oh - and make sure you have a nice big bowl before you listen/watch.


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 24, 2012)

Hey Jin, get any new cuts yet???


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 24, 2012)

Jins Ass --------> ( ( ) 
Fire ------------>


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I love the outfit the bass player is wearing in the "Stuck in the middle" vid.
> 
> I call your Heart and raise you a Genesis with Peter Gabriel:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;M58wE8GTGp4]http://youtu.be/M58wE8GTGp4[/video]


This has a total Floyd/Bowie vibe. Nothing like the later Genesis... Not only does this demonstrate clearly what a freak Peter Gabriel was, it reminds us that Genesis was fuckin' weird in the early years and how far they departed from that after Gabriel split.

A shame about Phil Collins losing his hearing.


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Jins Ass --------> ( ( )
> Fire ------------>


Ouch! I'm feeling the heat big time. Hey, it's may ass in italics!


----------



## lordjin (May 24, 2012)

That Genesis video was epic weirdness. Let's keep the weird, old British rock thing going. Speaking of Bowie, a classic. I found this video quite disturbing as a child.
[video=youtube;CMThz7eQ6K0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0&amp;ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Here is my favorite weird Bowie:

[video=youtube_share;GA27aQZCQMk]http://youtu.be/GA27aQZCQMk[/video]

Bowie was in Mott The Hoople and Genesis' first gigs were opening for MTH!


----------



## slayer6669 (May 25, 2012)

i love them alien shows haha


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/25/obama-pot-smoking-details_n_1545904.html

From the article:
Politico's Playbook teased the following excerpt from "Barack Obama: The Story," which will be published in June but is already viewable on Google Books. "When a joint was making the rounds, he often elbowed his way in, out of turn, shouted 'Intercepted!' and took an extra hit," Maraniss writes. But Obama's buddies, who called themselves the "Choom Gang," didn't mind him messing up the rotation. (After all, this was Hawaii.)

That's not all. Maraniss writes that Obama was known for starting a trend called "TA," short for "total absorption."
"When you were with Barry and his pals, if you exhaled precious _pakalolo_ (Hawaiian slang for marijuana, meaning "numbing tobacco") instead of absorbing it fully into your lungs, you were assessed a penalty and your turn was skipped the next time the joint came around.​Maraniss also describes Obama's technique of "roof hits" while hot-boxing cars. "When the pot was gone, they tilted their heads back and sucked in the last bit of smoke from the ceiling," he writes.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

"Roof hits?" Hardcore, Mr. President... hardcore.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2012)

As if "Battleship" weren't enough...
[video=youtube;AhwGEa7507g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhwGEa7507g&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]
Coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2012)

Okay, boys and girls... I'm gonna speak plainly.

The "logistical challenge" I made reference to in the delay of my next grow is actually more of a financial challenge. But fear not. I have come up with a solution that will have me flush with cash come mid-June. (Edit: fuck mid-June, I'm getting this financial fix going asap).

That means I'll be launching the blog and my next grow in grand, grand style. Shit, I'm gonna have such a nice chunk of change that I might even go ahead and make FEMCULT myself! -- or something similar.

But in any case, I have something HUGE planned for the world of cannabis and hot chick appreciation. With a real budget at my disposal, I'm gonna ramp up my model shooting to bring you a breadth of hot-girl content that will blow you away. I'll also be making the water-cooled light upgrade which should prove to be interesting... perfect for a summer grow. I'll keep you updated, of course. 

So don't worry, you'll all be rewarded for bearing with me these past few weeks while I haven't been growing.

Peace!

(I'm really happy right now)

Jin


----------



## Mohican (May 25, 2012)

Cool! Can I borrow your light for a few months?!


Need to add some flowers to these stems:










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Cool! Can I borrow your light for a few months?!
> 
> 
> Need to add some flowers to these stems:
> ...


How long have you been flowering?


----------



## lordjin (May 25, 2012)

Grow and blog launch in the next week or so (I promise! -- Hear that, FM?) With the Tiffany material and all the rest of my older stuff in full uncensored glory.

420 Penthouse Pet in June.





Carly in July.






And since I plan to shoot four models in the next two months, that means I need to find two more models! My life is hard. And I haven't even begun to utilize the Mark III's HD video capability. INCREDIBLE video. 5400.00 body/lens video. Who loves you, baby?

Do I really need to tell you to stay tuned?

This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## AzCannaMan (May 25, 2012)

Cant wait Jin


----------



## Mohican (May 26, 2012)

> How long have you been flowering?


It has been 27 days of 12/12 - Sativa is a slow strain 

I am putting a second screen up tomorrow and maybe a light change...


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

I hear you Jin!  just better get moving! or i might wimp out on another grow! i got sooo much erbs right now, (about 8 x 5 litre jars full) so I'm not in any desperate need! but i may do another grow for the sake of it, and i can't sleep without fans running anyway, so i may aswell, i may have to get rid of some erb to make room though, turn some goodies into some bright yellow honey sounds good.....sooo easy to do. and then i smoke even less again, out of 19.5 ounces from my last grow, i still have easily 15 left. not to mention all my outdoor, and a jar full of samples from mates


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I hear you Jin!  just better get moving! or i might wimp out on another grow! i got sooo much erbs right now, (about 8 x 5 litre jars full) so I'm not in any desperate need! but i may do another grow for the sake of it, and i can't sleep without fans running anyway, so i may aswell, i may have to get rid of some erb to make room though, turn some goodies into some bright yellow honey sounds good.....sooo easy to do. and then i smoke even less again, out of 19.5 ounces from my last grow, i still have easily 15 left. not to mention all my outdoor, and a jar full of samples from mates


Shit, now I really wish we were neighbors.

I'll get going, mate... and when I do, It's gonna be spectacular! 

Note: You don't have to be actually growing at the time to be a character on my blog. I almost imagine your entire house must be made of cannabis.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Shit, now I really wish we were neighbors.
> 
> I'll get going, mate... and when I do, It's gonna be spectacular!
> 
> Note: You don't have to be actually growing at the time to be a character on my blog. I almost imagine your entire house must be made of cannabis.


lol, if only you knew the half of it 

yes erb has become a very much huge part of my life, i didn't really mean for it to, i have always loved it since i was young, and watched my dad grow huge amounts in the roof when i was a young tacker. I have become a little overly comfortable with cannabis....it's certainly no taboo here, the plant is kept secret to 95% of people, but my selection of erbs is no secret, nor is my concentrates... My mrs says it has taken her this long to become adapted to my lifestyle, she walked into all this, and now it is just 'part' of our hippie lives. I will grow till i get caught, as i too see it as my medicine, as corny as that can sound in the open world...I wonder if there is more to life when i'm not smoking, it gives me a luxury that should be available to all, and it is really, if they really wanted to stop all this growing, they would stop making lights, and perlite, and everything else! the government make money out of it no matter what. so why shouldn't we be able to do what we like? I'm not sure when humans lost the right to think for themselves but i see the robots everyday. i watch, smile and stay high 

words from the heart of Flo  

ey, you see the slight bits of purple in my nugs?? weird huh!?


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, if only you knew the half of it
> 
> yes erb has become a very much huge part of my life, i didn't really mean for it to, i have always loved it since i was young, and watched my dad grow huge amounts in the roof when i was a young tacker. I have become a little overly comfortable with cannabis....it's certainly no taboo here, the plant is kept secret to 95% of people, but my selection of erbs is no secret, nor is my concentrates... My mrs says it has taken her this long to become adapted to my lifestyle, she walked into all this, and now it is just 'part' of our hippie lives. I will grow till i get caught, as i too see it as my medicine, as corny as that can sound in the open world...I wonder if there is more to life when i'm not smoking, it gives me a luxury that should be available to all, and it is really, if they really wanted to stop all this growing, they would stop making lights, and perlite, and everything else! the government make money out of it no matter what. so why shouldn't we be able to do what we like? I'm not sure when humans lost the right to think for themselves but i see the robots everyday. i watch, smile and stay high
> 
> ...


Ah, see. I knew the philosopher in you would start coming out sooner or later. Thanks for the post.

Well what can I say about my relationship with cannabis over the years? Geez, where to start? How about junior high 8th grade? That's when I started. Lol. I recall scoring a small ziplock baggy containing exactly three joints from some reputed gang members in our school. It was an ultra-shady schoolyard drug deal by the handball courts... it was quite awesome. 

So young Jin meets Ganja. Things would never be the same again. I quickly became known as the 'weed guy' and ended up selling to all the popular kids in high school. So weed actually helped with my high school popularity as all the jocks, tough guys, and cheerleaders and whatnot knew me.

And then came higher education. I got so fucked up on drugs in college, I can't believe I can still do simple math. Lol. My college education consisted of: Pixies, Nirvana, Sonic Youth, etc. and lotsa acid and shrooms and pot... and daily drinking, of course.

Then right around that time something new and designer known only as MDMA hit the scene. That was even before the name 'ecstasy' took hold... and it came only in pure powder form. The first time I took this MDMA, made by some local chemistry majors (love smart kids), I felt like I hit all the winning homeruns of all the world series all in one moment. I even recall my shirt coming off at one point and me rounding imaginary bases in my room. Never felt anything quite like that since. And never felt anything like that from all those 'raver pills' that flooded the scene later.

Drugs! Drugs! Drugs! Whoo hoo!


----------



## lordjin (May 26, 2012)

I was too aggressive with that jet flame. This was causing the weed to combust too fast, adversely effecting taste. I tried a regular lighter and it tasted great.





Now I see that the key is hitting the bowl surface from far away, lighting the bowl not with the actual blue spike, but with the invisible heat field to the front of it. This creates the perfect balance and approaches the flameless taste of a vape. That spike is so hot, it only needs to be close to something you want to burn in a more controlled way.

Edit:
Wow, hey. I just discovered this very important fact. Burning your weed this way with a torch is almost as tasty as a vape. Awesome. But it's literally a matter of a half an inch. Too close and the torch flame ruins the taste of your weed... Pull the flame back, tastes like magic. Wow.


----------



## lordjin (May 27, 2012)

Barry "Total Absorption" Obama.
​


----------



## dababydroman (May 27, 2012)

oowee what is that?


----------



## TheStrainMaker (May 27, 2012)

is it a Blueberry? (in the blue bowl).


----------



## lordjin (May 27, 2012)

TheStrainMaker said:


> is it a Blueberry? (in the blue bowl).


Lol. Where do you see a blueberry?


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2012)

Join hands, open your hearts, and shout, "I believe!"

Repeat after me: "I believe that Jin will start another grow with a kick-ass water cooled light very, very soon! I believe that Jin will go all out and give us all a show that will make all his journals combined pale in comparison!"

That's for you especially, Hell.

Please note: I really do plan to go over the top. I'm gonna spend thousands of dollars in grow upgrades and model shoots. Don't you at least want to see me fall flat on my face? Lol. But hey, even if I do fall flat on my face, it's gonna be fucking spectacular and HOT.


----------



## hellraizer30 (May 28, 2012)

Sounds good jin


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds good jin


Well how does this sound? Chrissy fans rejoice! She's still on board with me even though I flaked on her like five times! What a gal!


----------



## lordjin (May 28, 2012)

My annoying-ass roommate, the roommate who has been driving me batty for over a year, finally started moving out her shit! It looks like she has a bunch of her shit still left to move, but the important thing is that her bed is gone... meaning she won't be sleeping here another night! Whoo hoo! I can't tell you how happy this makes me! Drinks all around!

Now I just have the one cool roommate who is totally cool with me turning the place into a studio and me doing my grow/blog thing! Now I can really, really start growing. See? I told you I had a few loose ends to tie up.


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2012)

Oh my God! She's gone! She's gone! She's gone!

You have no idea how happy I am right now! That's it! Grow city! I finally feel free to pursue my next grow at complete ease! I'm also gonna turn my apartment into a porn studio! I mean a photo studio! Lol!


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

Hey LJ - I have a couple Malawi clones that should be ready in a few weeks.....









I would love to see you do your magic on one of these. I need an LJ wattage light - thank God for the sun!























Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (May 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - I have a couple Malawi clones that should be ready in a few weeks.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for updating. You have a pretty green thumb there. That outdoor plant is bursting beautiful in the sunlight. Love that natural growth! 

Seriously? I'm walking on air since my roommate cleared out. It still hasn't sunk in yet. I got up this morning and momentarily forgot and was reminded pleasantly of her absence and my new tranquility and freedom. Awesome. A bad roommate can really mess you up.... I had it going on for more than a year. That idiot was under my roof for three grows! That's how you know a roommate has stayed way too fucking long.

But enought of that. I really feel better about every little thing I do now, and I feel like there's nothing I can't do! It's all coming together: Pain-in-the- ass roommate gone, communicating with Chrissy and Carly about shooting soon, getting my next grow together. Ah, life is good.

I would love to try a landrace, but sativas scare the shit out of me! Lol.


----------



## Mohican (May 29, 2012)

> I would love to try a landrace, but sativas scare the shit out of me! Lol.


I am sure you would grow the best ever seen!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2012)

how do you like these knockers sweet cakes? Lord how i have missed you.


----------



## flowamasta (May 30, 2012)

Thats disturbing Dr. 

day 18 Jin  getting there!


----------



## Bucket head (May 30, 2012)

beautious!


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I am sure you would grow the best ever seen!


You're far too kind to me.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how do you like these knockers sweet cakes? Lord how i have missed you.


Hello, Doctor! Love the new avatar! How nice to see you here again. Doesn't happen often enough imo.



flowamasta said:


> Thats disturbing Dr.
> 
> day 18 Jin  getting there!


Hi, FM. Wow, how nice to see three of my favorite Rollers all on one page! Good day for me. Your grow is amazing again. And the fact that you pretty much pulled another mature budding plant out of your sleeve is simply amazing. You really inspire me to get my shit together with regard to the blog. I'm almost there.

And a general note to anyone reading:

I'm really enthusiastic about starting everything up... the grow/ the photo shoots/ the blog... And just so you guys aren't in the dark about anything, here is a specific timeline. I will have my budget in place right around June 15. So the day I get my funds in place is the day I get things going...and going BIG. I know I've made promises to start sooner, but I want to do this thing right. So please, please, please bear with me just a little longer. You will NOT be disappointed!!!


----------



## lordjin (May 30, 2012)

[video=youtube;cDHrsqre_TQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDHrsqre_TQ[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

Ha! fooled you. It's just a usb flash drive made to look like my camera!





4GB. 15 bux. Come on, buy it for me.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

After almost seven weeks of curing, the shit has finally hit its peak in potency and flavor. Wow. I'm way higher than I was getting last week or the week before. The magic of the cure. Love it.





Don't I feel just a little bit guilty sitting here and getting high while everyone else works so hard on their grows?





Believe it or not, I do feel a touch of guilt. Lol.





That's why I have to smoke so much weed.





To drown out my guilt. Lol.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;ec0XKhAHR5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ec0XKhAHR5I[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (May 31, 2012)

Ooooh yea. I always liked this one from them too.

[video=youtube;fuqlRcmmyPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuqlRcmmyPw[/video]


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ooooh yea. I always liked this one from them too.
> 
> [video=youtube;fuqlRcmmyPw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuqlRcmmyPw[/video]


Awesome. More CCR.

Hilarious avatar.


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

Aside from simply wanting to post these photos, I think you all know where I stand on the topic of breastfeeding?





Not only do I support breastfeeding, I LOVE it. And look at National Guard member Terran McCabe hitting the double whammy. Awesome.

There seems to be some controversy concerning the 'propriety' of military moms nursing in uniform. So these uniforms are to be worn for taking lives only? No giving life? Is the image of a cold killing maching all the military is interested in?

And what strikes a stronger image than the mother fiercely protecting her child? No one will fight harder than a mother protecting her child. That's real strength. That's real leadership. Get you heads out of your asses, military critics.


----------



## flowamasta (May 31, 2012)

mamamamamam amamamamamam amamamammam (sucking on those big blonde boobies  ) lucky babies


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2012)

OMG i wanna suck on those budS. this is such a sexy journal. smokin schmokin smokin hot. why was your roomate moving out? i hope you find a new one soon.
your so funny and entertaining lordjin anyone would be lucky to have you for a roomate!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> mamamamamam amamamamamam amamamammam (sucking on those big blonde boobies  ) lucky babies


Lucky babies indeed! Suddenly I have a craving for milk.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> OMG i wanna suck on those budS. this is such a sexy journal. smokin schmokin smokin hot. why was your roomate moving out? i hope you find a new one soon.
> your so funny and entertaining lordjin anyone would be lucky to have you for a roomate!


You're nice to say that about me. I can be sorta messy at times, and I smoke weed all the time, but I'm very respectful and I don't make a lot of noise... So as roommates go, I'm okay.

Already done! One of my favorite roommates from my roommate past came back to me! That's why I kicked out the one I had! Lol. Couldn't stand the one I had! So glad she's gone and the other one came back.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2012)

IM so happy for you Jin ! now you can throw a house party to celebrate!


----------



## lordjin (May 31, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> IM so happy for you Jin ! now you can throw a house party to celebrate!


Thanks. I really appreciate it. Oh, I'm gonna do more than house party. I'm making a softcore porn studio. Lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2012)

whats a softcore porn studio? like bud porn or like porn porn? can i call you mr. softy now?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> whats a softcore porn studio? like bud porn or like porn porn? can i call you mr. softy now?


Sure, why not.

Both. Bud porn and porn porn. I'll be bringing them together like peanut butter and jelly.

Hey, let's learn how to grow cannabis!
[video=youtube;De5AQ_7PgO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De5AQ_7PgO4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

I absolutely cannot flake on her again. I'll be shooting with her before Carly... sometime in mid-June. Sorry, Carly lovers, you'll have to wait a bit...





Chrissy is actually a stoner herself, so I'm getting lotsa fun, sexy ideas for the shoot. Now I need to buy a visually striking bong for prop purposes. Shit, more money...

Who wants to see Chrissy smoke my weed? Me! Me!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

man. show me more of her. ouch. she is another class of her own. she's like the inside of a peach. All over. I would be her slave


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man. show me more of her. ouch. she is another class of her own. she's like the inside of a peach. All over. I would be her slave


Hm. Maybe I'll have Chrissy do a 'special video greeting card' for the stalwart FlowaMasta.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 1, 2012)

my heart just skipped a bit...what an ass. amazing


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> my heart just skipped a bit...what an ass. amazing


Hey, as I cement my outing with Chrissy, I'm getting Chrissy fever. Here are two very recent shots of her. Looks like she slimmed down a little.





And another very recent photo of her.





I'm glad you're getting pumped. Ms. Chrissy is getting me plenty pumped for the project.





Can you feel the magic about to happen?





Thanks for your support throughout, FM.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Scouring the internet to bring you cheap laughs. I didn't include all 21, just the best... I mean worst.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 1, 2012)

Some of these are funnier than others. This one kicks ass.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, it's cheap filler and a blatant thread bump. But at least it's bud porn.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2012)

crissy needs to lose some baby fat and get rid of those stinky socks on her hands there a turn off . Hi Brandon.lol.i see you! lol. it looks like shes like 11 years old and still playin in a crib.maybe she needs more toys or something. lol. when you starting your next grow?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2012)

sexy mama in a crib ya baby! lol.
[video=youtube_share;133rml22vFw]http://youtu.be/133rml22vFw[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 4, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;DpRn4Q4V81o]http://youtu.be/DpRn4Q4V81o[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> crissy needs to lose some baby fat and get rid of those stinky socks on her hands there a turn off . Hi Brandon.lol.i see you! lol. it looks like shes like 11 years old and still playin in a crib.maybe she needs more toys or something. lol. when you starting your next grow?


Starting June 15th.

Your input is noted. I don't think I'll be going with the 'baby' theme. Lol. I'll steer clear of rainbow socks.

Edit:
You know who needs to lose baby fat? Me! Lol. Oh wait, that's stoner fat! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 4, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> [video=youtube_share;DpRn4Q4V81o]http://youtu.be/DpRn4Q4V81o[/video]


I can always count on you for a little Flamingos action. Haven't thought about that film in years. Thanks, uh... I think.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, it's cheap filler and a blatant thread bump. But at least it's bud porn.


shitt jin you got OG fever! looks as if those nugs were rolled in keiff. fuck tolerance breaks, this site makes me wanna smoke every time i come on here, especially when i visit your thread hahaha. btw have you started any of those other beans you had? or is that gonna be another thread?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> shitt jin you got OG fever! looks as if those nugs were rolled in keiff. fuck tolerance breaks, this site makes me wanna smoke every time i come on here, especially when i visit your thread hahaha. btw have you started any of those other beans you had? or is that gonna be another thread?


Hi, crazy. I do have OG fever. I don't even remember what other strains look like.

No, I think I'm gonna grow PO cuts again. I can't imagine a bagseed from a dispensary could match them.

Fuck tolerance breaks is right. I'm getting ready for work. Loading my pre-work wake and bake bowl.

I'll be back when I arrive at work nice and baked.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2012)

Who? 

Why Chez Pazienza, of course. Renowned journalist, author, and blogger on Huffington Post.





I'm not even gonna copy paste the link to his latest garbage. Instead, here is his stupid article word for word:

Reefer Madness 

The quote of the day comes from ESPN Writer LZ Granderson, who, during a recent appearance on CNN, kind of summed up my thoughts on the people who consider the legalization of marijuana to be Priority One in the 2012 presidential race:If you're basing your vote on who's going to be president about whether or not they let you roll up a blunt then you're just an idiot and I hope you don't have the right to vote anyway.​I've never been a big fan of smoking pot. Yeah, I've done it a few times, but being that I seem to have lived by the motto "Go Big or Go Home" when it came to kicking off my storied career in drug use -- diving directly into LSD and ecstasy rather than going through the various "gateways" -- I always kind of found pot smoking to be a bit anti-climactic. Great, so you laughed a lot and ate too much shitty food and were often forced to hang out with idiots who spent hours engaging in long-winded discussions that employed a lot of stoner logic. Sounds like a blast. That being said, I don't begrudge anyone their habits as long as they're not hurting anyone else in the process, and I accept unequivocally the absurdity of demonizing a plant simply because it happens to make people feel good; the political pressure to keep marijuana illegal amounts to nothing more than the senseless perpetuation of a puritanical blue law, and one that needlessly damages the lives of innocent people. If alcohol is legal I see no reason why pot shouldn't be as well.

A couple of weeks back, though, Bob Cesca and I had a little debate going on our podcast and radio show about the merits -- or lack thereof, in my opinion -- of the "culture" of marijuana. I'm not talking about the folks who simply enjoy smoking it on occasion; I'm talking about the organized effort -- as organized as a bunch of stoned people can be, anyway -- to celebrate marijuana and its many supposed merits in an effort to help it gain wider social acceptance and to essentially destigmatize it.

You know, the "movement" full of people who basically take the diametrically opposing side of the argument to those who feel that pot is the devil's weed, mythologizing it rather than castigating it, claiming that it heals all wounds and has near-magical properties that can be used in the service of mankind if the closed-minded politicians would just give it a chance. The people who actually kind of consider "4/20" a holiday. The people who always have a dissertation ready on the history of hemp and how it's different than the part of the plant that fucks you up. The people who swear that marijuana is medically necessary for millions and that they can prove it.

Yeah, that nonsense.

Here's my issue with the marijuana culture -- the, ahem, "fight" to gain national acceptance of pot beyond the fact that a hell of a lot of people use it or have used it at one point in their lives: it's for the most part disingenuous. It's based on a lot of near-comical rationalization, the kind of reasoning a four-year-old comes up with and rattles off when he or she wants to do something a parent won't allow. Sure, maybe hemp can be made into all kinds of wonderful products; maybe pot-smoking can ease the pain of terminal cancer; maybe there are religions that require it as part of their ritual; maybe it's been used throughout the years by brilliant minds and its history is so interesting that university-level classes can be taught on it; the fact is none of that would make a damn bit of difference to those who advocate loudly for the legalization of marijuana and who rally around it if it didn't get you really, really high. If you removed the "it gets you high" element of the equation, the rest of it would pretty much fall apart because no one would give a damn. Pot is popular because it messes you up good -- everything else is incidental.

Again, I have no issue with people wanting to make themselves feel good -- I did drugs for years for exactly that reason, although I never felt the need to concoct a "holiday" honoring my use or to create a feeling of solidarity with other drugged-up doofs just like me -- but for God's sake be honest about why you like weed. You like to get high. That hemp-is-beneficial-to-mankind and I-need-it-as-medicine horseshit is exactly that: horseshit. If you require proof of the farcical nature of the latter argument, you need look no further than Venice Beach, near where I live in Los Angeles. Got a hundred bucks and a headache? Congratulations, there are 800-some-odd "doctors" available right on the shore who'll be happy to give you a medical marijuana card -- because it's, you know, medicine.

A couple of months ago, the front page story here at the Huffington Post was, for a time, a mildly outraged report on how the feds had cracked down on a popular Oakland pot business with the amusingly high-clever name "Oaksterdam University" and how it represented the most pronounced salvo yet in "the Obama administration's nationwide assault on medical marijuana." The article detailed the ways in which President Obama's justice department had targeted medicinal marijuana dispensaries and users and even included the inadvertently hilarious line, "There's no question that Obama is the worst president on medical marijuana," from Rob Kampia, Executive Director of the Marijuana Policy Project. While I couldn't agree more that expending federal resources and tax dollars on fighting marijuana use is a monumental waste, I also can't work up a whole lot of indignation over the fact that Barack Obama isn't doing right by the pot bloc. Hitching your political wagon to the singular question of whether or not the President of the United States is friendly to your desire to do drugs is way beyond ridiculous. And again, you can attempt to couch it in whatever supposedly principled terms you'd like -- in the end, you're pushing for the legalization of pot because it makes you feel good.

There's nothing wrong with feeling good and the government shouldn't play nanny and decide how good is too good to be permitted. But those who excitedly ballyhoo weed and the use of it like they're doing important, necessary or admirable work need a serious reality check. You like to get high and it's very likely nothing more noble than that. Admit it.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Alright, look. I'm not gonna pick his article apart or write up an elaborate rebuttal. I think all of you can get just how screwed up this guy is from reading his crap? And it's not just on our favorite topic, either. Chez strikes me as a pedantic prick with very little real knowledge to support his opinions concerning a whole range of subjects.

So help me become the blogger I need to be in order to counter jackasses like Chez. It's one thing for a conservative asshole to say shit like this about mmj, but when a liberal leaning media figure starts spouting shite like this, someone has to step up. And that someone is ME. 

I now know why I was born. To take on Chez Pazienza and his kind in the blogosphere.

I'm coming for you, Chez.

Edit:
Okay, I said I wasn't gonna, but I can't resist just this little one:
Chez: "and I accept unequivocally the absurdity of demonizing a plant simply because it happens to make people feel good; the political pressure to keep marijuana illegal amounts to nothing more than the senseless perpetuation of a puritanical blue law, and one that needlessly damages the lives of innocent people. If alcohol is legal I see no reason why pot shouldn't be as well."

Jin: How the fuck does he think these flaws in our society will ever be corrected without activism? Does he think writing obnoxious articles that contradict themselves is enough to effect any kind of change on a rigid societal model that's been in place for far too long? 

I say Chez has proven himself to be a self-contradicting moron once again -- proclaiming one thing and then ridiculing the hard-working activists who are actually out there fighting for it.

His articles are directionless and nothing more than demonstrations of his sense of how great Chez is. Gag.

Edit:
Fuck, okay, okay... one more.

Chez:"*Here's my issue with the marijuana culture -- the, ahem, "fight" to gain national acceptance of pot beyond the fact that a hell of a lot of people use it or have used it at one point in their lives: it's for the most part disingenuous. It's based on a lot of near-comical rationalization, the kind of reasoning a four-year-old comes up with and rattles off when he or she wants to do something a parent won't allow. Sure, maybe hemp can be made into all kinds of wonderful products; maybe pot-smoking can ease the pain of terminal cancer; maybe there are religions that require it as part of their ritual; maybe it's been used throughout the years by brilliant minds and its history is so interesting that university-level classes can be taught on it; the fact is none of that would make a damn bit of difference to those who advocate loudly for the legalization of marijuana and who rally around it if it didn't get you really, really high. If you removed the "it gets you high" element of the equation, the rest of it would pretty much fall apart because no one would give a damn. Pot is popular because it messes you up good -- everything else is incidental."

Jin: What the fuck is his point? So if pot didn't have its psychoactive properties then it wouldn't be pot? NO SHIT. It would be tobacco, wouldn't it? So again, what's his fucking point? First he quite adeptly rattles off a list of pot's merits and interesting facts about pot, then he ineptly attempts to negate everything in that list with, "If it didn't get you fucked up, then there wouldn't be any of this..." Really, you fucking asshole and moron? You make no sense and no point! I can't believe I lowered myself by even being bothered by this bullshit.

If anyone has presented the childish rationalization of a four year old, it's Chez.

*


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hi, crazy. I do have OG fever. I don't even remember what other strains look like.
> 
> No, I think I'm gonna grow PO cuts again. I can't imagine a bagseed from a dispensary could match them.
> 
> ...


your lucky you live in cali and you have a choice on what strains you can get. i gotta go down the street and hope for something frosty, god knows what they'll try to call it. and yeah, at least im gonna get higher than a motherfucker when i start again. im gonna pack a straight hash bowl when i do. and nice, any ideas of what cuts your gettin next? if i could suggest herijuana, i think youd like it since you like those super potent strains. they have herijuana OG im pretty sure, just thinkin about heri and tahoe mixed... i gotta go change my pants. hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Jun 5, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> your lucky you live in cali and you have a choice on what strains you can get. i gotta go down the street and hope for something frosty, god knows what they'll try to call it. and yeah, at least im gonna get higher than a motherfucker when i start again. im gonna pack a straight hash bowl when i do. and nice, any ideas of what cuts your gettin next? if i could suggest herijuana, i think youd like it since you like those super potent strains. they have herijuana OG im pretty sure, just thinkin about heri and tahoe mixed... i gotta go change my pants. hahaha


Fuck yeah. I would jump at it if PO had Herojuana. I'm open to SFV, Skywalker, or Herojuana as possibles for the next. You have a good eye for OG.

Edit:
I just checked PO's site. These are the strains they list under their OG heading:

Skywalker
Tahoe
Larry
Abusive
Louie XIII
SFV
Earthshaker
91
Diablo

Now I know their Diablo is probably waaaay better than that shite I grew prior, but I'll pass on that. Tahoe? Hey, hard as it is, gotta let go sometime. Larry? Pass. So it's Skywalker, SFV, or Louie XIII depending upon the health of what they got when I'm there. If they all look healthy then I'll go to a more involved criterion for selection.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuck yeah. I would jump at it if PO had Herojuana. I'm open to SFV, Skywalker, or Herojuana as possibles for the next. You have a good eye for OG.
> 
> Edit:
> I just checked PO's site. These are the strains they list under their OG heading:
> ...


if they dont got it, sannie's always does, or royal canadian mj collective does, although sannie does have mortabel's original. rcmc also has heri beri, its blueberry x herijuana, looked like a very good yielder and the super dense nugs that heri seems to always have. 
heres a few of the heri crosses they have.
http://www.rcmcollective.ca/breeders/da-bean-co.php
they have a c99 cross too, i love classic genetics so this one is a must have, and i think youd really like red heri fruit too, thats strain looks frostier than shit! highly medicinal too. 
and thanks, ive always had a knack for OG, i grew tahoe back in the day with my pops, a few friends of his even made a few crosses with it, i know one of them crossed it with pre 98 bubba, thats another strain id love to get my hands on if i could. 

and diablo has a good rep, as well as skywalker(thats probably one of the most popular OG strains right now). SFV is also pretty good, ive heard nothing about good things about these last couple strains. havent heard of louie XIII though, may have to do some research on that one.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 5, 2012)

I vote Skywalker! only because that's the next PO mom i want tho & I want to see how good you can make it come out in comparison to the Tahoe Jin


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobody likes the 91? The SFV sounds cool - it is one of the original OGs.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> if they dont got it, sannie's always does, or royal canadian mj collective does, although sannie does have mortabel's original. rcmc also has heri beri, its blueberry x herijuana, looked like a very good yielder and the super dense nugs that heri seems to always have.
> heres a few of the heri crosses they have.
> http://www.rcmcollective.ca/breeders/da-bean-co.php
> they have a c99 cross too, i love classic genetics so this one is a must have, and i think youd really like red heri fruit too, thats strain looks frostier than shit! highly medicinal too.
> ...





AzCannaMan said:


> I vote Skywalker! only because that's the next PO mom i want tho & I want to see how good you can make it come out in comparison to the Tahoe Jin





Mohican said:


> Nobody likes the 91? The SFV sounds cool - it is one of the original OGs.


Thanks, gents. I have to admit all this talk of genetics for the next grow has me pretty jazzed.

I made this little thank you card as a token of my appreciation.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmm genetics.....


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, gents. I have to admit all this talk of genetics for the next grow has me pretty jazzed.
> 
> I made this little thank you card as a token of my appreciation.



there should be a like button, and a love button. i would choose the love button for this post.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 6, 2012)

I still think you should grow some Malawi Gold!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

yes she certainly has good genetics, maybe i should show her mine


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

Another day, another wake and bake! See you at the office! Here we go! Whoo hoo!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm here! We had a stupid fire drill and everyone was crowded around our building on the surrounding sidewalks when I arrived!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> there should be a like button, and a love button. i would choose the love button for this post.


"The Love Button." That's a title for something. Probably porn.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

It's nice to have you standing proud with the rest of us!





Medical Marijuana States Add Number 17, Connecticut 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/01/medical-marijuana-connecticut-17th-state_n_1563206.html?ref=mostpopular,marijuana

"Connecticut Gov. Dannel Malloy on Friday signed a bill permitting the medical use of marijuana statewide, making Connecticut the 17th state to enact such a law."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

What's up, Chez Pazienza? What's up? Ha ha!





"Hi, Im Chez... and I don't know shit."
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Admitting you have a problem is the first step. Bravo, Chez.

So here is a list of states writing their legislation based upon the reasoning of a 4 year old:

*1.* *Alaska*1998
Ballot Measure 8 (58%)$25/$20
1 oz usable; 6 plants (3 mature, 3 immature)
unknown[SUP]1[/SUP]*2.* *Arizona*
2010Proposition 203 (50.13%)$150/$752.5 oz usable; 0-12 plants[SUP]2[/SUP]Yes[SUP]3[/SUP]*3.* *California (first and still best!)*1996
Proposition 215 (56%)$66/$33
8 oz usable; 6 mature or 12 immature plants[SUP]4[/SUP]No*4.* *Colorado*2000
Ballot Amendment 20 (54%)$35
2 oz usable; 6 plants (3 mature, 3 immature)
No5. *Connecticut*2012House Bill 5389 (96-51 House, 21-13 Senate)*One-month supply (exact amount to be determined)No*6.* *DC*2010Amendment Act B18-622 (13-0 vote)**2 oz dried; limits on other forms to be determinedunknown*7.* *Delaware*2011Senate Bill 17 (27-14 House, 17-4 Senate)***6 oz usableYes[SUP]5[/SUP]*8.* *Hawaii*2000
Senate Bill 862 (32-18 House; 13-12 Senate)$25
3 oz usable; 7 plants (3 mature, 4 immature)
No*9.* *Maine*1999
Ballot Question 2 (61%)$100/$752.5 oz usable; 6 plants
Yes[SUP]6[/SUP]*10.* *Michigan*2008Proposal 1 (63%)$100/$252.5 oz usable; 12 plantsYes*11.* *Montana*2004
Initiative 148 (62%)$25/$10
1 oz usable; 4 plants (mature); 12 seedlings
No*12.* *Nevada*2000
Ballot Question 9 (65%)$200 +fees
1 oz usable; 7 plants (3 mature, 4 immature)
No*13.* *New Jersey *2010
Senate Bill 119 (48-14 House; 25-13 Senate)$200/$202 oz usable
unknown*14.* *New Mexico*2007Senate Bill 523 (36-31 House; 32-3 Senate)$06 oz usable; 16 plants (4 mature, 12 immature)
No*15.* *Oregon*1998
Ballot Measure 67 (55%)$200/$100[SUP]7[/SUP]
24 oz usable; 24 plants (6 mature, 18 immature)
No*16.* *Rhode Island*2006
Senate Bill 0710 (52-10 House; 33-1 Senate)$75/$10
2.5 oz usable; 12 plants
Yes*17.* *Vermont*2004
Senate Bill 76 (22-7) HB 645 (82-59)$50
2 oz usable; 9 plants (2 mature, 7 immature)
No*18.* *Washington

*1998
Initiative 692 (59%)****

24 oz usable; 15 plants
No


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> "The Love Button." That's a title for something. Probably porn.


hahaha sounds like one. and Connecticut supports MMJ now? sweet, too bad i live in fl, probably the last state thatll accept MMJ. goddamn old people.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> hahaha sounds like one. and Connecticut supports MMJ now? sweet, too bad i live in fl, probably the last state thatll accept MMJ. goddamn old people.


Yeah, FLA is a tough one, bro. Get your ass to one of the friendly states if you ever get around to it.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, FLA is a tough one, bro. Get your ass to one of the friendly states if you ever get around to it.


im workin on it buddy, i actually might get myself out to cali if i can. my 1st choice would be canada although, i just want to go somewhere where the feds are chill and plant counts arent really enforced, cause its not like i can only grow a said amount of tomatos. trying to regulate the growth of mj is standing against nature itself, i think other cultures may understand that better than we do. i might give maine a chance, whatever fits in my budget really.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2012)

how much do you wanna make a bet that PA will be the last state on the East Coast to make medical MJ legal?
i guess Philly and pittsburgh think they have enough drugs in the city that makin legal wouldnt make a difference.
im looking forward to your next grow.
Spagetti


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> im workin on it buddy, i actually might get myself out to cali if i can. my 1st choice would be canada although, i just want to go somewhere where the feds are chill and plant counts arent really enforced, cause its not like i can only grow a said amount of tomatos. trying to regulate the growth of mj is standing against nature itself, i think other cultures may understand that better than we do. i might give maine a chance, whatever fits in my budget really.


Maine is beautiful. If you don't mind a little chilly weather, I understand the lobster is good.

Also, cold weather growing would make things really easy for an indoor hot light jockey like me.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> how much do you wanna make a bet that PA will be the last state on the East Coast to make medical MJ legal?
> i guess Philly and pittsburgh think they have enough drugs in the city that makin legal wouldnt make a difference.
> im looking forward to your next grow.


I'm looking at the biggies: NY and Massachusetts. I mean, come on already!

Thanks! I look forward to starting! I'll be sure to PM you when I do.

Think I'll smoke a fresh bowl and slip into a hot bath.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 6, 2012)

and dont forget your rose petals.lol


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 6, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Maine is beautiful. If you don't mind a little chilly weather, I understand the lobster is good.
> 
> Also, cold weather growing would make things really easy for an indoor hot light jockey like me.


exactly what im lookin for, we think alike. id do outdoors for the summer, indoors during winter. things would be great, A/C would be no problem at all. ive gotta friend on here who does the outdoor summers in maine and outdoor winters down here in FL, i love the year round seasons of FL but the feds just arent worth it. im risking my ass growin one plant down here really.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> and dont forget your rose petals.lol


Just lilac scented water softening beads... nothing fancy.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 6, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> exactly what im lookin for, we think alike. id do outdoors for the summer, indoors during winter. things would be great, A/C would be no problem at all. ive gotta friend on here who does the outdoor summers in maine and outdoor winters down here in FL, i love the year round seasons of FL but the feds just arent worth it. im risking my ass growin one plant down here really.


Yes, something about watching the waves crashing dramatically on a craggy cliff with a lighthouse on it... I could smoke a bowl to that.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, something about watching the waves crashing dramatically on a craggy cliff with a lighthouse on it... I could smoke a bowl to that.


how i wish i could smoke a bowl right now. ah, tolerance breaks. its like going to work, you know its for your own good, but you fuckin hate doing it. well those who have shitty jobs that is.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> how i wish i could smoke a bowl right now. ah, tolerance breaks. its like going to work, you know its for your own good, but you fuckin hate doing it. well those who have shitty jobs that is.


I tried looking for "tolerance break" videos on youtube, but they were all lame.

So here's a Snoop Dogg wake and bake video instead:
[video=youtube;Mxez2WESUho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxez2WESUho&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

mooorning


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;EiYQmpnf27I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EiYQmpnf27I&amp;list=LLrFESCmtAZ3OtR0fsuVPg4Q&amp; feature=mh_lolz[/video]


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I tried looking for "tolerance break" videos on youtube, but they were all lame.
> 
> So here's a Snoop Dogg wake and bake video instead:
> [video=youtube;Mxez2WESUho]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mxez2WESUho&amp;feature=related[/video]


hahahaha did you expect some cool tolerance break vids? love snoop doggy dogg though, always have.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> hahahaha did you expect some cool tolerance break vids? love snoop doggy dogg though, always have.


I guess tolerance breaks are inherently uncool.



flowamasta said:


> mooorning


Morning, FM!


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I guess tolerance breaks are inherently uncool.


if you looked it up on youtube, id expect the suggestion bar would have like old people playing bingo, or videos of paint drying. hahaha


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> if you looked it up on youtube, id expect the suggestion bar would have like old people playing bingo, or videos of paint drying. hahaha


Oh, I don't recommend actually looking it up on youtube. I don't want others to make the same mistake I did.

I kept thinking to myself as I watched these people telling of their pot-quitting experiences, "You'll be back. It's only temporary..."


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

cause i gotta !!!  day 27!!!!! Enjoy my update for your page Jin! getting juicy


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cause i gotta !!!  day 27!!!!! Enjoy my update for your page Jin! getting juicy


Well it's about time you throw up another of your updates here! Thanks for sharing!

Fucking Awesome.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well it's about time you throw up another of your updates here! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Fucking Awesome.


only the best pics for your thread  thanx man!! thanx heaps


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a couple too:































And my other Buds:

























Hey FM and LJ - are we the only people left on RIU? My photobucket picture views are down to single figures!


When I logged on it tried to redirect me to another web page again. I am glad I am legal or I would be very paranoid 





Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I have a couple too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, come on, Malawi...

Love the cats! Here's a portrait of Anton as a young cat. I still can't believe how skinny he once was.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 7, 2012)

Pretty good for a dead plant under a 90 watt LED! hehe And she is a great mother. That is why I want to see what you could do with her. I have read that they prefer to veg under 13/11 and flower under 11/13... Grow some!!!!!!


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 7, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Oh, I don't recommend actually looking it up on youtube. I don't want others to make the same mistake I did.
> 
> I kept thinking to myself as I watched these people telling of their pot-quitting experiences, "You'll be back. It's only temporary..."


hahaha thats just depressing now, i think ill stick to watching music videos or something to keep my mind off this. the pictures of plants arent helping... but i cant help my love for this plant. ill always be on here even if i quit entirely, but that will never happen. 

and fm those are some sweet lookin buds, how old are they? i still see like all white hairs, it looks like they're gonna be monsters when they're done! props.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> hahaha thats just depressing now, i think ill stick to watching music videos or something to keep my mind off this. the pictures of plants arent helping... but i cant help my love for this plant. ill always be on here even if i quit entirely, but that will never happen.
> 
> and fm those are some sweet lookin buds, how old are they? i still see like all white hairs, it looks like they're gonna be monsters when they're done! props.


Hey, man. You have my full support through this self-imposed period of sobriety. I'm with you in spirit if not body.



Mohican said:


> Pretty good for a dead plant under a 90 watt LED! hehe And she is a great mother. That is why I want to see what you could do with her. I have read that they prefer to veg under 13/11 and flower under 11/13... Grow some!!!!!!


For the blog launch, I'm gonna hit another PO OGK selection. But who knows what the near future may bring? Can anyone say expansion?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

What a cutie.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 7, 2012)

MMMmmmmmmm Tiffany.... Ohhh the things id do to her....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 7, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> MMMmmmmmmm Tiffany.... Ohhh the things id do to her....


Hey, I'm just getting started. You ain't seen nothin' yet.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm feeling really good today! It's Friday, my wake and bake is still going strong, and my plans to implement the next grow and blog are coming together nicely.

So here's one of my favorite Bond songs from one of my least favorite Bond films!
[video=youtube;3LfiEyybCZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LfiEyybCZA[/video]
The artist drew the legs of Bond and pussy waaaay too long. As an illustrator, this poster still drives me NUTS!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2012)

Diamonds are forever is still my favorite Bond song. For your eyes only is still my favorite Bond movie (I know - it's Roger Moore - but it has a great pace and story). The George Lazenby one is underrated in my opinion.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

This is how I feel right now. That's right. I just came back from smoking a bowl. The weather in Los Angeles is quite dreamy right now. Blustery, sunny, not too hot, gorgeous. Smoke it if you got it!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 8, 2012)

Those should be unicorns! In a field of Malawi Wowie


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks, gents. I have to admit all this talk of genetics for the next grow has me pretty jazzed.
> 
> I made this little thank you card as a token of my appreciation.


Re-post just cuz she's so damn hot in this pic...


----------



## noob78 (Jun 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What a cutie.


Awesome thread, Lord jin trying to get caught up with this great thread then bam these pics, man you live the life, plus waiting on the new blog and grow, peace and rep plus sub


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Those should be unicorns! In a field of Malawi Wowie


I'll photoshop in the unicorn horns later.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

noob78 said:


> Awesome thread, Lord jin trying to get caught up with this great thread then bam these pics, man you live the life, plus waiting on the new blog and grow, peace and rep plus sub


Thanks! And thanks for re-posting Tiff.



AzCannaMan said:


> Re-post just cuz she's so damn hot in this pic...


Thanks for re-posting! I most certainly agree.


----------



## TheStrainMaker (Jun 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> And so does Sleeze. Good for her. Good for us. And good for all of you.
> 
> She's classy without compromising sexiness one bit. I was drawn to her application because her portfolio was full of elegant black and whites like these. Wow. I think I'm in love.
> 
> ...


Wow, yes she is a beauty.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 8, 2012)

TheStrainMaker said:


> Wow, yes she is a beauty.


Yeah, I really liked Gracie before she got the boob job.

Man, she was so hot before she got fake tits. Why do they do it?

Edit: Who the fuck is Sleeze? Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

This one's a keeper. It just works and works. Holds a shit ton of fuel, too. Awesome.





Smoke it if you got it.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> This one's a keeper. It just works and works. Holds a shit ton of fuel, too. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that nug looks amazing, its as if its made of trichs. is that tahoe or larry? im guessin tahoe but just wanna make sure.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> that nug looks amazing, its as if its made of trichs. is that tahoe or larry? im guessin tahoe but just wanna make sure.


T-t-t-tahoe.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 9, 2012)

Mornin LJ - How are you today? I paid my morning visit to the indoor girl and took a root shot:












I expected more new stuff. Maybe I will run another flush like FM does.


The outdoor bush is doing great:










When are we going to get together?


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Mornin LJ - How are you today? I paid my morning visit to the indoor girl and took a root shot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give those white roots time. It looks like it grew some. Your roots really aren't that bad despite what you may think.

As soon as you can get your ass to that Starbucks I mentioned on a lazy weekend afternoon. Make a day of it. I promise it'll be quick and painless.

edit:
Loving that outdoor. A sativa in full glory.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Re-post just cuz she's so damn hot in this pic...


Here, buddy. Just for you. Here she is without the jewelry.





This photo required next to no retouching btw. Awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey, Tiffany lovers. You're welcome.





[video=youtube;-7eloXr2iak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7eloXr2iak[/video]


----------



## TheStrainMaker (Jun 9, 2012)

lordjin said:


> T-t-t-tahoe.


Growing Tahoe next and looking forward to a pound bush, two months in Veg, will I go 3 months Will it make a difference? ?


----------



## TheStrainMaker (Jun 9, 2012)

how do I super Like Tiffany?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

I have two confirmed (Chrissy and Carly) for June and July. I'm looking to fill a third slot with a third professional model, but I have room for more and decided, "Why the hell not? You never know who could be reading this journal."

So think you're hot enough to be my fourth girl?

Serious inquiries only -- as I am dead serious in this.

Edit: Also, if you're gonna dare to submit a photo of yourself or your girlfriend, be aware that I detest fake tits and flat asses. And I'm quite merciless as I've been shooting professional models for some years... so leave your feelings at the door.

[video=youtube;FztiJqnIDCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FztiJqnIDCY[/video]
Get high, play this song, and look at my photos. Oh, you're already doing that.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 9, 2012)

TheStrainMaker said:


> how do I super Like Tiffany?


That's easy. Subscribe to my blog where she'll be without flowers.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 10, 2012)

ahhhhhh, after 30 mins of staring at those beautiful soft breasts! I'm now lost, and i wrote this 4 hours ago. i passed out on honey oil hehe


----------



## curly604 (Jun 10, 2012)

tiffany is looking smashing as always ... any plants or plans for em in the near future?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 10, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Here, buddy. Just for you. Here she is without the jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww thanks Jin! Man.... sigh.... the only re touching i see is the need of a ring on her left ring finger from being my wifey! Lol maybe in my dreams...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Awww thanks Jin! Man.... sigh.... the only re touching i see is the need of a ring on her left ring finger from being my wifey! Lol maybe in my dreams...


Sounds like someone has a crush on Tiffany!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

curly604 said:


> tiffany is looking smashing as always ... any plants or plans for em in the near future?


Thanks, Curls. Yes! Very near future. Like next week or so. Or as soon as my water-cooled light comes in.



flowamasta said:


> ahhhhhh, after 30 mins of staring at those beautiful soft breasts! I'm now lost, and i wrote this 4 hours ago. i passed out on honey oil hehe


Stick around, madman. Things are gonna get interesting real soon.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

A little bondage action:











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> A little bondage action:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spreadin' that bitch out! I've been wondering where you were.

Wow. I can't tell you how good I feel since my super-annoying roommate left. I just finished enjoying my second weekend without her, and I'm looking forward to working on my little pet projects completely free and at ease! Lotsa' really cool things to come!

I really want to get a Jeep Wrangler convertible at some point so I can take girls on location shoots! Nature photography! Whoo hoo!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

So someone in my office just burned the shit out of their croissant. I mean seriously burned it.





Our whole office filled up with this noxious microwave smoke (worse than regular smoke), and it floated out to the entire floor when we desperately opened the doors to our suite. Gross!

Please be careful when using microwaves, people.

Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm leaving today...





Well, not really, but they have taken a step in the right direction. About fucking time.
[h=1]Cuomo's Marijuana Penalty Reduction Proposal Gains Support From Bloomberg, Kelly 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/05/cuomos-marijuana-penalty-_n_1570322.html?ref=new-york[/h]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey, so you guys heard of Rudy Eugene, the Miami man who got naked and chewed off a homeless man's face?





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/09/rudy-eugene-autopsy-no-human-flesh-stomach-pills-miami_n_1583320.html?ref=mostpopular

Well it turns out that the Miami "cannibal" wasn't one at all (he spit the pieces of the homeless guy's face out), but he was on this new over-the-counter, very dangerous new drug called "Bath Salts."

I'm telling you, we're all far better off smoking pot. Kids in the midwest and elsewhere wouldn't be getting fucked up on all this synthetic shit if we had saner pot laws.

[video=youtube;SeGdo30klkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeGdo30klkY[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey, come on, Gaga. Why not come clean and be honest? It's clear that everything you do is a copy of Madonna. Why can't you just come out and say what everyone already knows?

And hey, I'm no great fan of Madonna these days, but back in the day it was a different story.

Now remember, I'm only posting a Lady Gaga video in my journal for demonstrative puprposes:
[video=youtube;IArpIv7I8Og]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IArpIv7I8Og&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]
Note that the hyped up production values cannot make up for the fact that it's a poor song compared to the one it's trying to imitate... see below.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;GsVcUzP_O_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsVcUzP_O_8[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

Medical Marijuana Patient At Cedars-Sinai Denied Kidney Transplant 
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/11/medical-marijuana-cedars-sinai_n_1588223.html

From the article:

Trujillo has been using medical marijuana as an appetite stimulant since she first came to California two years ago. In doing so, she's managed to increase her protein levels, a critical concern for dialysis patients. In April, after waiting for a transplant for six years, she learned she had been delisted for "substance abuse."

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I would have rewritten the headline as follows:
Prejudice Developed Through Misconception Of Cannabis Leads To Inhumane Treatment Of Patient At Hospital


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

But Mickey Mantle and David Crosby can get new livers! They should get dinged for that. I need to write a letter to Feinstein.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, so you guys heard of Rudy Eugene, the Miami man who got naked and chewed off a homeless man's face?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i had never heard of anything like that. Holy Fuk. hallucinogens?? bath salts!!?? that's soo bad. glad it's banned, but they say it could be back on shelves is they dont have a permanent ban. yuuuuk


----------



## Mohican (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey LJ - Check out the fan leaf on the Micro clone! Biggest fan leaf on all of my plants!










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 11, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - Check out the fan leaf on the Micro clone! Biggest fan leaf on all of my plants!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Lookit that. Gorgeous.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 12, 2012)

The bath salts are like spice. They outlawed spice here in az... So now you can only buy "poupuri " at the head shops which is exactly the fucking same thing except remove sny control from mass production like in the spice. Now it's just mom & pop; but it's all good because it's "poupuri " how can you make poupuri illegal? 

If the bath salts become illegal they will just call it some other dumb ass name and it'll be a loophole to keep selling the crap. I agree with Jin, did you know Amsterdam has the lowest hard drug useage of any country in Europe, wayyyy lower than the US..... Hmmmm and pot is semi-legal there. And the % of teens who smoke it there is no higher than the us... and % of adults is less...


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> The bath salts are like spice. They outlawed spice here in az... So now you can only buy "poupuri " at the head shops which is exactly the fucking same thing except remove sny control from mass production like in the spice. Now it's just mom & pop; but it's all good because it's "poupuri " how can you make poupuri illegal?
> 
> If the bath salts become illegal they will just call it some other dumb ass name and it'll be a loophole to keep selling the crap. I agree with Jin, did you know Amsterdam has the lowest hard drug useage of any country in Europe, wayyyy lower than the US..... Hmmmm and pot is semi-legal there. And the % of teens who smoke it there is no higher than the us... and % of adults is less...


Absolutely. The fact that it's illegal is part of its draw for young people... the 'mystical taboo.' Remove that element and everything calms down -- including criminal drug-dealing. If it's legal, everyone will try it and many will decide it's not for them, just like cigarettes.

The plain and simple fact is that it's a naturally occurring herb with real medicinal value. Some need it for meds, some will smoke it for jollies, some will steer clear, and the world won't explode.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

could you imagine if the whole world was stoned all at once  ?? imagine the pure bliss through the whole planet.....everyone just staring into open space day dreaming about how beautifully relaxed they are, and nothing really matters as long as we are living each day and doing SOMETHING with our lives..... The whole world needs to open their mind. Or am i just on the wrong planet?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> could you imagine if the whole world was stoned all at once  ?? imagine the pure bliss through the whole planet.....everyone just staring into open space day dreaming about how beautifully relaxed they are, and nothing really matters as long as we are living each day and doing SOMETHING with our lives..... The whole world needs to open their mind. Or am i just on the wrong planet?


Wow, you actually moved me with that! Don't make me break out the John Lennon... don't make me... too late!
[video=youtube;OY0COX0gcyw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY0COX0gcyw&amp;feature=related[/video]
Hey, this marvellous fucked-up planet is ours for the moment. Let's enjoy it by respecting one another. I've been naughty in the past, but I've been really good for a while now. So hey, if even I can improve...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

and over 100,000 views including the hackup


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> and over 100,000 views including the hackup


Hey, thanks for mentioning that! It's one of my favorite topics! I actually lost over 23,000 views from my total after the hack.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;8DLcsQ1fUxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8DLcsQ1fUxk#![/video]
These Taiwanese animations are my sole source for news and information.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Jin - I love those animations! Conan does spoofs of them on his show sometimes.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> [video=youtube;8DLcsQ1fUxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=8DLcsQ1fUxk#![/video]
> These Taiwanese animations are my sole source for news and information.


i wanna smoke with my boy obama, he understands you gotta ghost hit everything or else your a bitch hahaha realest president of all time. he already won though, i dont see why people still think romney has a chance.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 12, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i wanna smoke with my boy obama, he understands you gotta ghost hit everything or else your a bitch hahaha realest president of all time. he already won though, i dont see why people still think romney has a chance.


I'm gonna load a fresh bowl and take a "total absorption" hit. Hail to the Chief!

Edit:
...or rather, inhale to the Chief! Lol.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 12, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'm gonna load a fresh bowl and take a "total absorption" hit. Hail to the Chief!


i bet if you were smoking with him he'd yell "intercepted!", take your bong and cash that bowl right in your face hahaha i honestly wouldnt care, its obama. i may start referring to him as barry now.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> i bet if you were smoking with him he'd yell "intercepted!", take your bong and cash that bowl right in your face hahaha i honestly wouldnt care, its obama. i may start referring to him as barry now.


Yeah, I've often imagined what it would be like to smoke pot with the president. I saw an ad on Huffington Post for a contest where you can win a dinner with Obama. In reality, if I were sitting at the same dinner table with Barack and Michelle, I would be pretty speechless.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, I've often imagined what it would be like to smoke pot with the president. I saw an ad on Huffington Post for a contest where you can win a dinner with Obama. In reality, if I were sitting at the same dinner table with Barack and Michelle, I would be pretty speechless.


thatd be like the biggest honor ever. im sure bill clinton had a bong somewhere in the oval office, probably left it for barry to find(not like bush would be smart enough to find it hahaha).
and damn, dinner with the president and his wife. id just be like, "legalize weed, this meal would be 10000x better."


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> thatd be like the biggest honor ever. im sure bill clinton had a bong somewhere in the oval office, probably left it for barry to find(not like bush would be smart enough to find it hahaha).
> and damn, dinner with the president and his wife. id just be like, "legalize weed, this meal would be 10000x better."


There was a period not too long ago when I was intensely critical of Obama. I still have issues with a number of his policy decisions, but I've since taken a step back with a broader perspective on Obama and the office of the presidency overall. It's easy to put him under the microscope for this policy decision or that. But there's a danger of compromising your philisophical views if you spend too much time splitting hairs. 

So now my position is, "Let's just be decent to our neighbors and work towards positive goals. It's counterproductive and flat out nuts to become so emotionally invested in politics."

Obama? He changed the face of history like none other, and we witnessed his election. That's still something pretty special in my book. So yeah, if I ever had a chance to meet the guy it would be a stellar honor.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> There was a period not too long ago when I was intensely critical of Obama. I still have issues with a number of his policy decisions, but I've since taken a step back with a broader perspective on Obama and the office of the presidency overall. It's easy to put him under the microscope for this policy decision or that. But there's a danger of compromising your philisophical views if you spend too much time splitting hairs.
> 
> So now my position is, "Let's just be decent to our neighbors and work towards positive goals. It's counterproductive and flat out nuts to become so emotionally invested in politics."
> 
> Obama? He changed the face of history like none other, and we witnessed his election. That's still something pretty special in my book. So yeah, if I ever had a chance to meet the guy it would be a stellar honor.


same here, i didnt like him too much at first but then i realized hes actually doing a lot of good, many will attempt to twist his actions but i usually end up thinking those people are the ones that are irrational and not seeing the long term effects, theres no short term fix really. being a president you cant always make decisions that please every group of people seeing as your not making all of the decisions, neither will all decisions please all groups/parties. your gonna have to side sometimes but all in all, hes done good job to say the least. youve got a good stand on politics LJ, i try not to look at the little things as well, theres cons to almost every choice that can be made really.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> same here, i didnt like him too much at first but then i realized hes actually doing a lot of good, many will attempt to twist his actions but i usually end up thinking those people are the ones that are irrational and not seeing the long term effects, theres no short term fix really. being a president you cant always make decisions that please every group of people seeing as your not making all of the decisions, neither will all decisions please all groups/parties. your gonna have to side sometimes but all in all, hes done good job to say the least. youve got a good stand on politics LJ, i try not to look at the little things as well, theres cons to almost every choice that can be made really.


The complexity of his office staggers the imagination. There is far, far more he has to consider than simply going one way or the other on this decision or that to arrive at a certain result. The web of politics is intricate and fragile beyond my stoned imaginings I'm sure. But even I'm able to imagine the terrain he has to navigate every day, not just as president, but the first and only black president.

And yeah, despite all the things I don't agree with, he has done a lot of good. And that's nothing to sweep under the rug for any reason.

I think most sensible Liberal-leaning folks share our view or have something similar.

edit:
And yes! There will be a POLITICS section on my blog!


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Absolutely. The fact that it's illegal is part of its draw for young people... the 'mystical taboo.' Remove that element and everything calms down -- including criminal drug-dealing. If it's legal, everyone will try it and many will decide it's not for them, just like cigarettes.
> 
> The plain and simple fact is that it's a naturally occurring herb with real medicinal value. Some need it for meds, some will smoke it for jollies, some will steer clear, and the world won't explode.


I have an theory why the drugs are illegal. Those law makers or political people are the ones who are funding or some kind of involement into the drugs since they can make more money when it is illegal. You have no idea how corrupt our governemtn, Fed system is man. I think the world would be a better place without Presidents, Kings, rulers and such.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I have an theory why the drugs are illegal. Those law makers or political people are the ones who are funding or some kind of involement into the drugs since they can make more money when it is illegal. You have no idea how corrupt our governemtn, Fed system is man. I think the world would be a better place without Presidents, Kings, rulers and such.


I feel your frustration, friend. It's a fiendish world alright. So what do we have to keep us alive and happy? Only each other.

Haven't seen you around in a while. Nice to have you back.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

Awww, poor, dumb Ms. Ohio, Audrey Bolte.
[video=youtube;KM3CTpz2Ez4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KM3CTpz2Ez4&amp;feature=plcp[/video]
Movies that would have popped in my head if I were asked that question on the spot?

"Norma Rae, Silkwood, Erin Brockovich... And why? Because not only are these great films, all three depict the lives of real women who selflessy fought against overwhelming odds on the side of truth and right."

That's what I would have said... on the spot. But then again, I smoke weed.

Edit:
Do these pageants have value? I don't know, but they sure have silicone. My Kingdom for real tits.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 13, 2012)

Real tits live in Bel Aire, Newport Beach, Maui, Monaco... It's like having a winning Lotto ticket


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Real tits live in Bel Aire, Newport Beach, Maui, Monaco... It's like having a winning Lotto ticket


Rubbery globes to the right of me, rubbery globes to the left of me!

I will NEVER give in to fake tits... as a photographer or a man!

STOP! You have small tits, but you're still cute! STOP!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey, Kids! I'm really jazzed right now! Why? I'm gonna get me a big chunk of change day after tomorrow.





To celebrate I'm smoking this! And I'm gonna order my water-cooled light enclosure and second chiller straight away. Whoo hoo!

Edit:
Get ready for some crazy shit!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 13, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Kids! I'm really jazzed right now! Why? I'm gonna get me a big chunk of change day after tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice celebration nug! i like the idea of the water cooled light! is it really true the glass blocks some light out? cause i'm not so sure!! cause if it really does, the water cooled light has 2 layers of glass, and the water to break through. is this going to change the lighing much?? i think a light meter should be an investment Jin  That could save some heartache and maybe a basis for comparison before you buy one

what kind of uv/lighting does water absorb perhaps??


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice celebration nug! i like the idea of the water cooled light! is it really true the glass blocks some light out? cause i'm not so sure!! cause if it really does, the water cooled light has 2 layers of glass, and the water to break through. is this going to change the lighing much?? i think a light meter should be an investment Jin  That could save some heartache and maybe a basis for comparison before you buy one
> 
> what kind of uv/lighting does water absorb perhaps??


Good questions. There is a loss of lumens because of the warping of the light through the dual hard surfaces plus the water. This, however, is more than offset by the fact that you can keep the light somewhere like 6-8" from your canopy at all times. That's unheard of closeness for a 1000w hid in a 4x2 box. Plus, I'm running more wattage than what's needed per square foot anyway so I have a few lumens I can sacrifice. But again, the closer light negates that sacrifice.

Edit:
I'm gonna dismantle my light hood to see if I can get the socket fixture out. I'm pretty sure my MH conversion bulb will fit in the water tube (I hope).

Edit 2:
I'm really intrigued by the water tube. It's my theory that the resulting cooler, calmer environment is gonna grow even better weed than we've seen so far in my box. The res chiller won't work as hard, and the ac compressor will probably like never kick on.

Edit 3:
I like this kid's video. It's short, and it has shown me that this system is very feasible in my setup.
[video=youtube;X6Uh29Shrm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6Uh29Shrm8[/video]
Will Jin flood his apartment like this kid flooded his house? Probably. Be sure to tune in for the comedy show.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

But Kanye West tweeted what appears to be a naked Kim Kardassian eating room service!





Could it be Kim? Could it be Kim? Who else would have an ass like that in Kanye's room?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

Don't believe me? What about Oliver Stone? He's probably been smoking weed longer than you've been alive. Thanks for confirming what I've been saying all along, Mr. Stone.
*Oliver Stone Talks Marijuana With Gavin Newsom: 'California Has The Best Weed In The World' (VIDEO)*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/12/oliver-stone-talks-weed-with-gavin-newsom_n_1591746.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana
[video=youtube;2ygck8l7LY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ygck8l7LY8[/video]












Hey, what the hell... I might even go see Savages. Hey, Oliver Stone! Want to smoke some of this shit? Hell yeah. Stone's my boy now.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Jun 14, 2012)

hey jin. havent been around on RIU in a bit. just curious.. what do you do with all your trim and especially your sugar leaves? you should consider blowing it into some BHO. your shits so frosty, looks like you'd get a fat ass return.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

hatsofftoya said:


> hey jin. havent been around on RIU in a bit. just curious.. what do you do with all your trim and especially your sugar leaves? you should consider blowing it into some BHO. your shits so frosty, looks like you'd get a fat ass return.


Hi. I just shake it off into kief in my cedar box. But my new old roommate is good at baking. I'm gonna cook up most of the Larry into butter and we're gonna make a fortune! Lol.


----------



## hatsofftoya (Jun 14, 2012)

you should give BHO a try. you'll never get more blown.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

hatsofftoya said:


> you should give BHO a try. you'll never get more blown.


I just might try it with a portion of the Larry.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

Whoo hoo! Happy me!

It's time to buy more expensive grow shit! Yeah!

I promise the sexiest grow show yet!


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

oliver stone is so right in so many ways, we are a country that loves war, we love it so much it seems we put ourselves in debt just to be the planets hall monitor. i dont think he should make a movie involving the cartel though, i mean it is for the sake of entertainment but its showing off the darker and dangerous part thats associated with the weed business, to some they're all the more reason to keep it illegal, im sure a politician will be like "we dont wanna legalize a drug that thugs use and distribute" or something along those lines. the cartel takes advantage of the prohibition of this crop, just hope he makes that fact very apparent rather than making the weed version of scarface


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> oliver stone is so right in so many ways, we are a country that loves war, we love it so much it seems we put ourselves in debt just to be the planets hall monitor. i dont think he should make a movie involving the cartel though, i mean it is for the sake of entertainment but its showing off the darker and dangerous part thats associated with the weed business, to some they're all the more reason to keep it illegal, im sure a politician will be like "we dont wanna legalize a drug that thugs use and distribute" or something along those lines. the cartel takes advantage of the prohibition of this crop, just hope he makes that fact very apparent rather than making the weed version of scarface


I guess we'll just have to see for ourselves. I'm actually interested in the film.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

Every success I experience henceforth I owe to Barack Obama:





The president is so right about "total absorption."





You totally get more fucked up if you try to blow out as little smoke as possible on the exhale. Your weed lasts longer this way... and you get HIGHER.





Dude knows what he's talking about. I guess he didn't get elected to this country's HIGHEST office for nothing, huh?


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I guess we'll just have to see for ourselves. I'm actually interested in the film.


looks that way, im interested to see how this film comes out too, been a few years since i saw a good movie about weed. pineapple express is still my favorite, then half baked, and then the big lebowski, but thats just something to watch when your really baked hahaha.
as for barry's total absorption theory, i completely agree with it. holding in your hits gets you waaaay more ripped id say, but i like doing smoke tricks just cause i usually got weed to blow haha.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> looks that way, im interested to see how this film comes out too, been a few years since i saw a good movie about weed. pineapple express is still my favorite, then half baked, and then the big lebowski, but thats just something to watch when your really baked hahaha.
> as for barry's total absorption theory, i completely agree with it. holding in your hits gets you waaaay more ripped id say, but i like doing smoke tricks just cause i usually got weed to blow haha.


Dude, I did a 'total absorption' wake and bake this morning. I'm def higher than usual. Still high almost eleven hours later.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, I did a 'total absorption' wake and bake this morning. I'm def higher than usual. Still high almost eleven hours later.


damn 11 hours!? you must have held that shit in till you were about to pass out! that tahoes some killer weed jin, your one lucky man.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> damn 11 hours!? you must have held that shit in till you were about to pass out! that tahoes some killer weed jin, your one lucky man.


Thanks. I really do feel blessed.


----------



## crazyhazey (Jun 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Thanks. I really do feel blessed.


haha i bet, congrats on post 3500 btw, this calls for a celebration.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Hey, Kids! I'm really jazzed right now! Why? I'm gonna get me a big chunk of change day after tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would personally buy the biggest badassed LED light I could to fit in that space before I spent $ on a water cooled HID enclosure. That is just me though.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I would personally buy the biggest badassed LED light I could to fit in that space before I spent $ on a water cooled HID enclosure. That is just me though.


There are plenty here who say the exact opposite when it comes to LED vs HID. You guys are making me feel like a human yo-yo. Lol.

Also, water tube and chiller would still cost a little less than quality LED panel(s). No?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

crazyhazey said:


> haha i bet, congrats on post 3500 btw, this calls for a celebration.


Thanks, Crazy. You've become one of my favorite posters.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 14, 2012)

lordjin said:


> There are plenty here who say the exact opposite when it comes to LED vs HID. You guys are making me feel like a human yo-yo. Lol.
> 
> Also, water tube and chiller would still cost a little less than quality LED panel(s). No?


I can't say for sure about the actual LED outcome, but bang for $, you will be saving a huge amount in energy costs going forward to say the least if you do run an LED. Pretty much remove your A/C unit. Heat no longer becomes an issue. Just need to move air. I would think you should still run several vertical side sub lights to get the best yield in your setup as I have seen you have now.

I have been very skeptical about LED for years now, but after reading through several LED grows on here by people that know what they are doing, it really does produce when you use high quality LED's!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 14, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> I can't say for sure about the actual LED outcome, but bang for $, you will be saving a huge amount in energy costs going forward to say the least if you do run an LED. Pretty much remove your A/C unit. Heat no longer becomes an issue. Just need to move air. I would think you should still run several vertical side sub lights to get the best yield in your setup as I have seen you have now.
> 
> I have been very skeptical about LED for years now, but after reading through several LED grows on here by people that know what they are doing, it really does produce when you use high quality LED's!


I have been intrigued if not tempted by the reports of heat reduction. So you don't use LED? You're an hid grower aren't you?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 14, 2012)

There is a guy on here getting great results with his Vipar and another using the Solarstorm. They just keep getting better! Do an RIU search for VIPAR and Solarstorm and see what is out there. For me 2K is about what a good HID+AC+Chiller+Edison would cost me for one grow. For that kind of money you can get some killer LED setups. 

On my next grow I want to try a shorter veg and concetrate the plant in a 2 foot circle to see what I can get this 90 watt LED to do. Right now I do not know how much I have messed things up with nutes, CFLs, topping, landrace sativa... I need to get a PO Kush clone and give it a try!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> There is a guy on here getting great results with his Vipar and another using the Solarstorm. They just keep getting better! Do an RIU search for VIPAR and Solarstorm and see what is out there. For me 2K is about what a good HID+AC+Chiller+Edison would cost me for one grow. For that kind of money you can get some killer LED setups.
> 
> On my next grow I want to try a shorter veg and concetrate the plant in a 2 foot circle to see what I can get this 90 watt LED to do. Right now I do not know how much I have messed things up with nutes, CFLs, topping, landrace sativa... I need to get a PO Kush clone and give it a try!


Do it. That would be awesome.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2012)

What the hell is wrong now? Where's my user panel?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What the hell is wrong now? Where's my user panel?


Hey LJ - This is getting old!


----------



## curly604 (Jun 15, 2012)

what up lordjin if your interested in leds come by and check my thread man the link is in my sig just started up but should be a great run even better than last run and on that i pulled just over 6.5 oz's


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey LJ - it looks like RIU is working again! Curly is the guy I was telling you about that is using the VIPAR LEDs.

Damn squirrel is eating my sunflower!


----------



## curly604 (Jun 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> There is a guy on here getting great results with his Vipar and another using the Solarstorm. They just keep getting better! Do an RIU search for VIPAR and Solarstorm and see what is out there. For me 2K is about what a good HID+AC+Chiller+Edison would cost me for one grow. For that kind of money you can get some killer LED setups.
> 
> On my next grow I want to try a shorter veg and concetrate the plant in a 2 foot circle to see what I can get this 90 watt LED to do. Right now I do not know how much I have messed things up with nutes, CFLs, topping, landrace sativa... I need to get a PO Kush clone and give it a try!


your a smart man mohican ... perhaps the last of the mohicans? lol , your right though a good hid setup cost a shit load upfront and then alot to run per month .... whereas leds do cost alot up front but less equipment is needed upfront and less electricity to run it all for 2000 you could nab 3 vipar A300 total 900w true led power and that would kill a 1000w hps in my opinion ..... or you could nab one of those solar storms but for 2000 thats a rippoff for sure they only run at like 450w or something like that guys raking in the dough buying up full page adds in hightimes and shit i think the units are nice but way way! overpriced. blackstar also makes some nice units but they are known to be cheap and only carry a 1 year warranty so i dunno about that. there are a few other companis out there that are making good panels as well most overpriced too in my opinion, ive used a few different types of panels in the past ( magnums are shit , spectras are ok but mike is a shitty company owner , and i had a small chinese panel that was my first buy that treated me pretty good) but by far these vipar panels blow them out of the water in pretty much every way.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 15, 2012)

lordjin, why have you ignored my calls and my emails? i can take a hint but I prefer a direct rejection of my attempts to be in contact with you. and I want to know WHY....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> lordjin, why have you ignored my calls and my emails? i can take a hint but I prefer a direct rejection of my attempts to be in contact with you. and I want to know WHY....


Hey, don't get the wrong idea. I'm just high.

I cleared out some of my PM's.

What's up?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2012)

curly604 said:


> what up lordjin if your interested in leds come by and check my thread man the link is in my sig just started up but should be a great run even better than last run and on that i pulled just over 6.5 oz's





Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - it looks like RIU is working again! Curly is the guy I was telling you about that is using the VIPAR LEDs.
> 
> Damn squirrel is eating my sunflower!


Alright. I'll check it out.

Hey, nice update, Riu! Lookin' good!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 15, 2012)

Flower for LordJin:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 15, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Flower for LordJin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Thanks!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2012)

When Poison is just not enough.
[video=youtube;miL0b9qaWBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miL0b9qaWBE[/video]
Just laying around getting high and watching a little VH1 Metal Mania. Caught this one and thought to share. A stark reminder of just how obscene hair metal was.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey! So I dismantled my old light in preparation for the water tube.





It's not much, but at least I got started!





Excited about trying this out. It's gonna look cool, that's for sure.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

L.A here i come .... 

'doin the happy dance'

day 36 flowering


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> L.A here i come ....
> 
> 'doin the happy dance'
> 
> day 36 flowering


Wow. This one is def better than your last. Superb resin production.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

So the one time a year I watch "That Metal Show" on Vh1, guess who are the in-studio guests? That's right! Glenn Danzig and Bill Ward! I was like, "Wow, lucky me."

Well I'm not altogether sure when that episode was taped, but when a fan asked him if he would be open to re-forming the band with Ozzie, Geezer and Tony, he said yes! Now this flies in the face of this recent Rolling Stone article. Did something happen between that short time? Or does someone have an incorrect story? Any metal head who can clear this up gets one of my 'special cookies.'

*Black Sabbath Vow to Continue Without Drummer Bill Ward*








Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/black-sabbath-vow-to-continue-without-drummer-bill-ward-20120517#ixzz1y4smyLRC

Now on to Danzig. I hadn't seen a Danzig interview in years. His arms looked a little thin, but he's aged quite well and still gives a great interview.

Here's a classic to take us down memory lane. Where were you when the original video for "Mother" got banned from MTV?
[video=youtube;8Gw5pyjBYmQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Gw5pyjBYmQ[/video]
I'm a huge Misfits / Samhain fan, but there's a certain magic to the John Christ / Eerie Von lineup of the Danzig band.





Danzig, circa 1987. With Chuck Biscuits on drums. Still the best lineup imo.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm not sure if the "Fresca Sol" can receive a short, bare socket like this. I'm gonna try to call someone to get answers.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanx Jin  I am very happy with her, and can't even touch her without carrying her stench everywhere....
scary stuff, I myself dont want to go anywhere near electricity, dont trust it at all!, i got shocked from a dvd player and it wasn't even plugged in at the wall! handy thing to know a thing or 2 with elec....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Thanx Jin  I am very happy with her, and can't even touch her without carrying her stench everywhere....
> scary stuff, I myself dont want to go anywhere near electricity, dont trust it at all!, i got shocked from a dvd player and it wasn't even plugged in at the wall! handy thing to know a thing or 2 with elec....


Yeah, re-wiring a 1000 watt socket cord is kinda' scary, but as long as you keep safety in mind...

I couldn't get a hold of anyone today being Sunday and all. I'm gonna need to talk to someone about the Fresca Sol's socket mounting bracket before I order it.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

Well after more than two months since harvest, the Tahoe is still kicking my ass. It's kicking my ass more than ever in fact.

















As I mentioned in another thread, weed with resin content this high never dries out completely.





Everything I know I learned from this guy:


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

I totally agree with you in that resinous bud stays fresher, i got a mate who only like to pack his bowls with his erb dried to bone dry, crumble it between his fingers  yes i know eeeeeggh. he wanted me to leave a nug out hoping he would be able to crumble it. It all just backed up on his finger, and and made a ridiculous mess instead of mulling. He finally agrees with me. ok some weed doesn't go bone dry. those little nuggies i got off those small outdoories, those really funky frosty nugs, they have turned into this crazy funky pissy skunky odor, almost like a peppery piss smell, amazing. that took a good couple of months to bring out that smell. glad i went easy on it, got about half left out of the 2.5 ounces lol my mrs favourite at the moment, until Jacks ready i think. I can't wait to see if the pineapple smell carries through a cure


----------



## lordjin (Jun 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I totally agree with you in that resinous bud stays fresher, i got a mate who only like to pack his bowls with his erb dried to bone dry, crumble it between his fingers  yes i know eeeeeggh. he wanted me to leave a nug out hoping he would be able to crumble it. It all just backed up on his finger, and and made a ridiculous mess instead of mulling. He finally agrees with me. ok some weed doesn't go bone dry. those little nuggies i got off those small outdoories, those really funky frosty nugs, they have turned into this crazy funky pissy skunky odor, almost like a peppery piss smell, amazing. that took a good couple of months to bring out that smell. glad i went easy on it, got about half left out of the 2.5 ounces lol my mrs favourite at the moment, until Jacks ready i think. I can't wait to see if the pineapple smell carries through a cure


I left several branches of the Larry hanging in air all this time. Still had moisture when I finally jarred them yesterday. I'm gonna make butter. My roommate is a baker.





Oops. What's this?





Hey, speaking of shooting, I'm really, really looking forward to my next two shoots. Chrissy and Carly have me really psyched, and my imagination is running wild with shoot ideas. I promise something dazzling. I have a possible third, but she's yet to confirm. 





And remember! I'm gonna start shooting 1080p video. Stay tuned.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Question. 

Here's a stock photo of my light hood. 





I dismantled that square metal enclosure at the end and removed the bare socket like so:





So how do I make that work with this?





According to the guy at Best Coast Growers, I need to re-assemble that square metal socket enclosure and use this adapter:





The plot thickens. More to come.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Can I borrow your coffee grinder?
[video=youtube;M90mAWrI_58]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M90mAWrI_58&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video]
His colas look airy and shwaggy, btw!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice clean method! What kind of butter is he using? I hear that it makes a difference.

Do you have any pictures of the back of your socket and of the square box?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Nice clean method! What kind of butter is he using? I hear that it makes a difference.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the back of your socket and of the square box?


I'll take pictures when I re-assemble it later tonight.

Making butter looks fun. I'm not handy in the kitchen, but my roommate is.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Y'know, as much as I hate to admit it, she does entertain me...





If not with her "music," then with her sequined crotch.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Some Southern California 'nonprofit' pot shops make big money
http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-0617-pot-retail-20120617,0,372401.story?page=3





And look at the file photo the LA Times used! That's the lobby of KFC, that ridiculous former Kentucky Fried Chicken turned dispensary. I should know, I've been there a few times and even vended to them. Lol.





This is one cheesy-ass shop. See that folding chair outside? That's where I usually sun myself.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't thought about Mena Suvari since the days of "American Beauty." Here she is looking good in a magical, gravity-defying dress. Smoke some cannabis if you agree.





I don't know the event... What am I? Perez Hilton?

And here's Mariah Cary's camel toe for good measure!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's my tribute. Better late than never. Sorry, Ronnie.
[video=youtube;wxxOPvLg7o0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxxOPvLg7o0[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Hot 80's forest nymphs! Yeah!
[video=youtube;l0keCdturxI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0keCdturxI[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 18, 2012)

Ohhh yea. Mena Suvari.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Ohhh yea. Mena Suvari.


Re-post of Mena Suvari's ass!  

Could do without that short Jersey-shore lookin' dude, though.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

Mena Suvari&#8217;s butt is quite prime.
If great butts were illegal...
Mena&#8217;s would be a crime.
[video=youtube;j6WI-tLBUeQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j6WI-tLBUeQ[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

I just determined that my socket configuration WON'T work with Fresca Sol. And the Sunlight Supply bracket is intended for some fucking model other than mine! Shit!





So I'm gonna have to buy the lamp cord and socket that comes with the damned thing, slice it, and re-wire it back to my ballast line.

So I'll order the fucking thing and wire it to my setup... Then I'll start another grow. I mean it.

But hey, don't knock me for being a lazy asshole please. I work a real job full time and I'm building my own 'Playboy Magazine' in my time away from the office. So it's not like I ain't doin' shit.

Edit:
In case you're wondering why I have to mess with cutting and re-wiring, wonder no longer.





In hindsight I would have had my angry friend actually cut a hole large enough to serve as port for a 1000w ballast plug, but I was thinking least amount of effort for him. That meant a smaller hole (only special bad-ass hole-saws please) and re-wiring with a grounding box. So now that I'm dealing with this stripped/capped scenario, I have to strip and wire any different socket I install. No biggie.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 18, 2012)

here you go


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> here you go


That's hot, bro.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 18, 2012)

I made this for you just the same.





Thanks for your continued support, Rollitup.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 18, 2012)

Right back at ya LordJin! Malawi Gold butt:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Right back at ya LordJin! Malawi Gold butt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love nature photography!

This is a beautiful shot btw. You really convey a sense of wonderment in this photo. I swear, between you, me, and FM (and others) this journal has way better photos than any so-called MJ magazine online or in print. Blam! I said it, Mofo's!

Edit:
And how could I forget? Ms. High Times? Hot 420 chicks in general? My rejects are better...


----------



## Mohican (Jun 19, 2012)

It's the jungles of Africa and the scent of cloves...


Be careful with that cable running through a sharp hole. A 1K watt pulls some major juice and it can go bad really fast! Grommet that thing! I am surprised with you!!! hehe


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

Mohican said:


> It's the jungles of Africa and the scent of cloves...
> 
> 
> Be careful with that cable running through a sharp hole. A 1K watt pulls some major juice and it can go bad really fast! Grommet that thing! I am surprised with you!!! hehe


Grommet. I like the way you think. I did grommet a smaller hole, but neglected the cable hole for some reason.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay, so with Chrissy and Carly confirmed, I was badly in need of a blonde. So who should respond to my casting call but 2005 Pet of the Year, Martina Warren? I don't know if you've been a Martina Warren fan as long as I've been, but I gotta tell ya, I'm a real sucker for British babes.











She's a whopping 28 years old now, but she assures me that she's held her shape nicely. 





I believe her, and I appreciate her honesty. Most models stay 22-24 for like ten years in their model profiles.





I think I may have found my blonde.





I'll definitely have to do a hi-def video interview with her. Dig that British accent.





Oh, and I just noticed that her resume includes High Times. You know what that means. 





Nobody does that whole "sex kitten" thing like Martina.





And look at this shit. Wow. Smoke a bowl to this. Exciting stuff on the horizon. More to come. Stay tuned!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's the file photo from her Wikipedia entry.





I'd be crazy not to shoot with her. Who wants to see Martina Warren smoke weed naked?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

Okay, the dude at the camera shop just told me that the Japanese filters are aluminum while the German one is brass.





Serious glass calls for serious brass.





Always get the German one made of brass.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

So Martina just emailed me photos of her new, huge tattoo. It's on the lower part of her back and wraps around her side. A huge floral piece with the inscription "serenity." They were quick snapshots she did in the bathroom mirror like ten minutes ago. Very naked. Very beautiful.

I'm gonna turn my lens on her asap.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 19, 2012)

Her schedule got moved around so I have to shoot her this Saturday. Poor me.





So I guess I'll start my blog with my Chrissy shoot and my continued Fresca Sol challenge.

And Martina can only shoot on Sundays on weekends. Man, no way I could handle Chrissy on Saturday and Martina the next day. I thought about shooting them together, but again Martina doesn't do Saturdays. So it's Chrissy this Saturday and Martina the following week on July 1st. Fuck yeah! Blog this, biatch!





Edit:
Signed, sealed, delivered! Martina and I are on for July 1st! This is my first former Pet of the Year! I love a challenge!
Oh, and I might even start growing some pot!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2012)

Okay, so I just bit the bullet and bought this thing with the Sun System socket cord set and wing reflector.

As soon as it comes, I'm gonna hack the cord to pieces.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

jin your pm box is full.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> jin your pm box is full.


Fuck. Again?


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 20, 2012)

Might be a really stupid question, but why would you be hacking up the cord on your new fixture?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Might be a really stupid question, but why would you be hacking up the cord on your new fixture?


Probably so he can rig up a female end to plug into his ballast. Not all cords are interchangeable. For example you cant plug a cord from a sun system socket into a hydrofarm ballast. You would have to get a converter cable or splice the end of one cable onto another.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 20, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Probably so he can rig up a female end to plug into his ballast. Not all cords are interchangeable. For example you cant plug a cord from a sun system socket into a hydrofarm ballast. You would have to get a converter cable or splice the end of one cable onto another.


Excellent guess, Captain. It's actually because the hole my friend cut was too small to feed the plug, so I sliced the cord and re-wired it. I went to some trouble to build the grounding box, so I want to keep using it. Oh, and it's gonna be a Sun System to Sun System cord splice/join.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 21, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Okay, so with Chrissy and Carly confirmed, I was badly in need of a blonde. So who should respond to my casting call but 2005 Pet of the Year, Martina Warren? I don't know if you've been a Martina Warren fan as long as I've been, but I gotta tell ya, I'm a real sucker for British babes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMmmmmmmmm Yummy!!! Love the new Blondie Jin! Now where are the nudie shots!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmmm Yummy!!! Love the new Blondie Jin! Now where are the nudie shots!?!?!?!?!?


http://www.smutmodels.com/pics/martina-warren-strips-her-hot-silver-bikini/39609-original.jpg?1275655269 
fapfapfap


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> MMMMMmmmmmmmm Yummy!!! Love the new Blondie Jin! Now where are the nudie shots!?!?!?!?!?


Well she was Pet of the Year, and she still hosts her own site, so nude photos of Martina are all over the internet. BUT you haven't seen mine yet. And she has yet to be professionally shot with her new tattoo! I'm gonna be the first! Whoo hoo! 

She's also been away on a break from modeling for a while, and she chose me to showcase her return! Such an honor. So it's very much Martina Warren version 2.0 that I'm about to unveil.



Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> http://www.smutmodels.com/pics/martina-warren-strips-her-hot-silver-bikini/39609-original.jpg?1275655269
> fapfapfap


What's that sound? What are you doing there? Lol.

Man, if only I could post Martina photos like that one. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to take my own and post those. Yee haw!


----------



## st0ned (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey Jin

Awesome work on so many levels! I am only on page 25 of 357 but I intend to follow all the way through.

I tried to send you a PM right now RE: your adult work but it says that your PMs are full.

Any other method of contact for you?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 21, 2012)

st0ned said:


> Hey Jin
> 
> Awesome work on so many levels! I am only on page 25 of 357 but I intend to follow all the way through.
> 
> ...


I'll clear it out in a bit.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 22, 2012)

why are you blowing me off?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

As if i am downloading a movie with her  what gave you that idea


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> why are you blowing me off?


I'm not. I just don't answer my phone. Send me PM or email.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> As if i am downloading a movie with her  what gave you that idea


Hooray for Martina!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

couple of nice pics for your thread Jin  The ol' Samsung just keeps gettin better!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> couple of nice pics for your thread Jin  The ol' Samsung just keeps gettin better!


I think you're getting better. Can't give ALL the credit to the equipment. Your weed looks like it's getting better too.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I think you're getting better. Can't give ALL the credit to the equipment. Your weed looks like it's getting better too.


awwww shucks  i think it's weird how there's just as much resin under the leaves as is on top! I've been running my UVB same as HPS time, so alot more than what 'most' uvb growers would advise. Again, i'll state that yeah they are trying to mimic mother nature. I'm trying to cheat it. I don't know what to say really, i don't have much basis for comparing really. You on the other hand have grown many fire strains...so you think she's 'up there'?? 

Does she look at all familiar like something you've seen or grown, or anyone for that matter??
Thanx again Jin! Legend, good to know i'm on the right track.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

You think I would forget about my tattooed brethren?

I'm currently in discussion with one of my favorite tattoo models, Ronni Riley.





Her style is primarily in the retro-hot rod-tattoo genre, but I think she looks amazing when she does straight beauty. Her ink and her 'conventional beauty' look make an interesting (and hot) amalgam.





That's right, I said amalgam.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

yummmmm puuurfect groping top.







Going to have to add an old fave of mine.. Alicia Silverstone. pure goddess and kitten eyes


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> awwww shucks  i think it's weird how there's just as much resin under the leaves as is on top! I've been running my UVB same as HPS time, so alot more than what 'most' uvb growers would advise. Again, i'll state that yeah they are trying to mimic mother nature. I'm trying to cheat it. I don't know what to say really, i don't have much basis for comparing really. You on the other hand have grown many fire strains...so you think she's 'up there'??
> 
> Does she look at all familiar like something you've seen or grown, or anyone for that matter??
> Thanx again Jin! Legend, good to know i'm on the right track.


Yes, I actually see a greater concentration of trichomes on the under side of OG sugar leaves.

Don't know what you're growing, mate, but it looks really, really good by anyone's standards including mine.



flowamasta said:


> yummmmm puuurfect groping top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, shit! Alicia Silverstone! One of my faves from back in the day! Remember this shit?
[video=youtube;qfNmyxV2Ncw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfNmyxV2Ncw[/video]
How weird would Steven Tyler look in regular pants?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol! I'm thinking of changing the spelling of my name to Djynn. That'll be my new stage name! Lol!
[video=youtube;jS8kV4lBUZc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS8kV4lBUZc[/video]
These are the dangers of smoking too much dope.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll keep you posted, of course.


----------



## Mohican (Jun 22, 2012)

Live feed while you are DJ'in?


----------



## Blaze23 (Jun 22, 2012)

Great grow, thanks for sharing . . . . I tried to find the answer for myself but the thread is super long lol so I wanted to save time and just ask you but what was the yield of the plants, which one produced more and which one do you like better, and what were the total amount of days in flower? Thanks and sorry if you already posted the info.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I'll keep you posted, of course.


pm me your skype and just leave it runnin in the background while you film her  mute the speakers perhaps


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> why have a phone then? and I did email you multiple times. so you definitely ignored my emails. I give up. enjoy your fucking models and your two fucking plants.


I love you too.

Edit:
Come on, honey-bunny. You don't mean that.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

Blaze23 said:


> Great grow, thanks for sharing . . . . I tried to find the answer for myself but the thread is super long lol so I wanted to save time and just ask you but what was the yield of the plants, which one produced more and which one do you like better, and what were the total amount of days in flower? Thanks and sorry if you already posted the info.


No! Find it in the journal. What am I? Your back pages index?

Just kidding.

Tahoe was a ten dry ounce plant. Larry was just a shade over five ounces. Just under a pound total. I flowered for 58 days or something like that? That may seem short to some, but my system accelerates the reproductive cycle.

Lastly, Tahoe is so much better, I'm gonna make butter out of Larry.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> pm me your skype and just leave it runnin in the background while you film her  mute the speakers perhaps





Mohican said:


> Live feed while you are DJ'in?


Hey, you guys might be onto something. Maybe I'll rig up some cameras for a live feed thing in the future. Just kind of short notice this time.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't tell you how much easier it is for me when the model comes to me. I am NEVER packing my gear up and going ANYWHERE with it ever again! I know I said something about location shoots in a previous post, but that was the weed talking. It's just too much shit for one person. If I had an assistant, maybe. But solo? Never again.

Try assembling and arranging bulky lighting gear in a sweltering apartment with Tiffany Crystal walking around half naked asking you which nighty looks better. And high. You'll lose your fucking head. I almost did.

So off to Starbucks and back for one of my easier shoots! Oh, I'll also be picking up a cool bong for a photo prop! I wonder which one will offset Chrissy's eyes the best?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

Get several and that way you can try different ones. You need to find a local glass maker and work out a deal for showing off their wares. Backscratchin' - the American way 

Ha ha - your thread is much too long! I love it


----------



## Mohican (Jun 23, 2012)

Hey LJ - This place looks interesting:

http://dementiagallery.com/


















Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Hey LJ - This place looks interesting:
> 
> http://dementiagallery.com/
> 
> ...


Wow! I wish I had thought of it ahead of time, but I gotta run across the street and buy one from a local smoke shop last minute! I'm heading out now. I'll be back with the bong.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

Or the first one anyway.





Done and done!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

fire that bitch up  yummmmmmy nice bingle man. nice


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> fire that bitch up  yummmmmmy nice bingle man. nice


Shit, Photobucket isn't loading for shit right now, so I was forced to put my Chrissy Photos on Rollitup's server. I'll get to blogging soon. This Photobucket shit and RIU's constant downages and hack jobs are getting too frequent. I need a fallback position.

Anyway, man is Chrissy a doll and a half. Incredibly beautiful and one of those really sweet charmers for sure.

This is fuckin' bogus. The photos are bigger when I use Photobucket. Stupid Photobucket.

More than an incredibly hot shoot, it was really fun just hanging out and smoking a bowl with her. Good times. Much, much more to come. And yes, she loved Uncle Jin's Tahoe. Smart smoker.

Chrissy's posing style is free and easy... requiring no direction from me. Just let her make love to the lights. The pros know what they're doing in front of and behind the lens. I have tons of incredibly dreamy images of her. Look forward to launching the blog. I'll do it as soon as my water light gets here (in a few days).

Edit:
Oh, and Anton was all over her. It was so hot and cute watching her play with him in the buff. She's a cat owner herself, so there was a lot of 'cat talk.'


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 23, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Shit, Photobucket isn't loading for shit right now, so I was forced to put my Chrissy Photos on Rollitup's server. I'll get to blogging soon. This Photobucket shit and RIU's constant downages and hack jobs are getting too frequent. I need a fallback position.
> 
> Anyway, man is Chrissy a doll and a half. Incredibly beautiful and one of those really sweet charmers for sure.
> View attachment 2225395
> ...


MMMMMEEEEEOOOWWWWWWW 

 Just look at those beeeeeautiful real Boobies  she looks innocent enough  Just......even my mrs said 'wow she's got big boobs....stare......'


----------



## lordjin (Jun 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> MMMMMEEEEEOOOWWWWWWW
> 
> :HUMP: Just look at those beeeeeautiful real Boobies  she looks innocent enough  Just......even my mrs said 'wow she's got big boobs....stare......'


I actually did mention you to her. We didn't have a chance to shoot that video, but I'm gonna have her back for a second round at some point for sure (that's how much I love her). Besides, I still need to cut my hd video teeth somewhat, so we'll do the videos soon.

Edit:
Oh, she doesn't have a big ol' butt, but it's fuckin' cute as hell. Jesus.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

It forces a huge amount of smoke into your lungs yet it's smooth as silk.

The inner perc bubbles up a storm.

And I finally found a suitable home for my large bore tree catcher.

The end gurgly thing at the top refines the smoke further. I hope Chrissy made it home okay. She said she has pretty good tolerance so it should be okay. She did take a monster hit that made her cough pretty hard, though. Don't worry, I took pictures.

It's a brand name model. The dude at the shop told me the maker, but I forgot what he said, and I can't make out that snake logo. Up Next: Martina Warren smokes this thing.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

Okay, so we went over the whole Miley Cyrus thing... She said she's quite used to it as she's heard it a million times. She also gets Maggie Gyllenhall (sp?). Yeah, right... a fuckin' ten times hotter Maggie Gyllenhaal (sp?).

Them.





Us. (It's all in the lighting. Just like growing.)





GreenGurlz is coming... can you feel it coming?





Hey, FM. I just took a quick review of my Chrissy roll. It got so hot, I actually had to stop and close my image browser! Too much to handle all at once, bro. Not to toot my horn too loud, but I haven't seen Penthouse look this good in like... well, ever! The 5D Mark III is a bomb fucking camera. I can do magazine quality glamour without even looking through the viewfinder.


----------



## Bucket head (Jun 24, 2012)

ahhh, this thread again! love it


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

The difference is astounding.

This thing gets me way higher than all that cheap stuff I was messing with before. I'm never going back.

Edit:
Lucky, lucky bong.

Edit 2:
A warning to models: Shoot with Jin, you will get high.


----------



## TheStrainMaker (Jun 24, 2012)

Smooth, silky white, a perfect fit. . . and the Bongs cool too.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

Here's the model that got my feet wet with digital SLR/Strobe photography.





A good starter body that's capable of pretty professional results if you have a decent lens and lights (which I did).

Then I moved up the the 7d. I swear this thing is more compact than the 50D. Way more powerful, too.





This baby has the HD video function and takes amazing photos. I shot Stephy with this thing. Not bad.

But Ladies and Germinators, this is what I'm shooting with now. It's a whole new level of power and precision in digital SLR technology. I fucking love it.





I'm more excited than ever about photography thanks to this baby. Nice job, Canon. Fuck Nikon and Ashton Kutcher.

I shoot strictly Canon when it comes to my serious work. That's just how I roll, baby.

And where would I be without light? Have a look at this.





Don't let the cute looks fool you. These are real lights. They're hugely popular among beginners and pros alike. I've had tons of great shoots with these. Great training lights. I learned everything I know about strobe lighting with Alien Bees. Affordable mono-lights, professional quality images... it doesn't get any better. Or cuter.

But here's what I've been firing at my girls these days. 





If Alien Bees ever grew up and got a real job, they would be these. White Lighting, bitches. Not so affordable, but pro gear is never priced for the faint for heart. And yes, the heavier price tag shows in each and every photo. I've only done two shoots so far since upgrading, so I'm still learning.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

i just had to ....


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i just had to ....


Why, is that a challenge, sir?

As always, I answer the call. She's a bit more mature and slimmer since her Twistys days. I, of course, prefer the way she looks in my photographs.

Woops, too hot for Image Shack. Sorry.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Why, is that a challenge, sir?
> 
> As always, I answer the call. She's a bit more mature and slimmer since her Twistys days. I, of course, prefer the way she looks in my photographs.
> 
> Woops, too hot for Image Shack. Sorry.


i found some really neat stuff on her, and got my woman thinkin she needs new undies 
I like her either way, she has awesome curves bigtime.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i found some really neat stuff on her, and got my woman thinkin she needs new undies
> I like her either way, she has awesome curves bigtime.


Hey, man. I think I'm being blackballed by Photobucket because of my gigs and gigs of pot and hot chick photos. I could be paranoid, but it does seem odd.

I gotta get my blog going. And since I shot Chrissy, I have no excuse. Been promising that I'd do it by the Tiffany shoot, but this Chrissy material is just so beyond anything I've ever done in hotness that I just have to share it with you and the world. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i just had to ....


Alright, let's try that again.

Why, is that a challenge, sir? I answer that challenge with the new, slimmer Chrissy Marie shot by me!





Too hot for Image Shack! Image Removed! Just how much longer can Photobucket take my gigs of hotness?

Destroying the competition! Just one man and his Mark III. Who's your daddy?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

I LIKE I LOVE!!!! beeeeeautiful  LOL! damn photobucket has removed a few of mine too  I know of a favourable host for all your pics jin  i can give him your e-mail


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

i love google. google is my friend  indeed hot to trot ............ssssssssssssssssssssteaming hot. I agree your pics do her glamour justice!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 24, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i love google. google is my friend  indeed hot to trot ............ssssssssssssssssssssteaming hot. I agree your pics do her glamour justice!


Hm. Def an early shot of her, and a rather lackluster photo, but it's still Chrissy. It just make my shit look that much better.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> tacky. and in my opinion if you can see a girls butt cheeks from the FRONT that means they are too fucking saggy. forget about the fact that I can see her pussy and a wet spot and it STILL looks like she might be packing a dick. yes, I'm hating and I don't care. have her do some squats for a few months and get back to me.


cruel. and completely false. everything in that pic is pure Deeeeelish  

if a guy seen a hot chick sitting on a rock, and he got an eye full of that, i think it would make just about any guys day worth while. when a mate sees a pic like that and goes. fuuuuuuck, maaaaaaan ......Period. 

Sorry if it wasn't class enough for you mensabarbie! i'm just filling the filth side of things us males need satisfying every now and then, Jin is all class with his glamour pics, and i'm sure he'd let me know if i stepped over the line! I guess here in Aus, some of us are just a little _*&#8203;More Dirty .....*_


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> cruel. and completely false. everything in that pic is pure Deeeeelish
> 
> if a guy seen a hot chick sitting on a rock, and he got an eye full of that, i think it would make just about any guys day worth while. when a mate sees a pic like that and goes. fuuuuuuck, maaaaaaan ......Period.
> 
> Sorry if it wasn't class enough for you mensabarbie! i'm just filling the filth side of things us males need satisfying every now and then, Jin is all class with his glamour pics, and i'm sure he'd let me know if i stepped over the line! I guess here in Aus, some of us are just a little _*&#8203;More Dirty .....*_


Right on, mate. Those can "sag" right onto my face eight days a week! 
[video=youtube;4g-jnsYuqvM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g-jnsYuqvM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 25, 2012)

PM me and ill give you my #  We can be friends, I always answer the phone. ESPECIALLY for super hot blondies that grow!!!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 25, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> PM me and ill give you my #  We can be friends, I always answer the phone. ESPECIALLY for super hot blondies that grow!!!


see, Jin, somebody has their priorities STRAIGHT


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

OMG, is this really happening? Lol. 

Anyway, where was I?

Oh yeah, singing the praises of Chrissy.





An Ode to Chrissy
Chrissy, dear Chrissy
my loins are ablaze
your fantastically luscious curves...
never cease to amaze


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Right on, mate. Those can "sag" right onto my face eight days a week!


spot on 



mensabarbie said:


> Jin i guess if I wanted you to call me back all I need is a plaid skirt and some spread legs. then you would respond or make time for me. ok here you goView attachment 2227208


does this mean evolution is actually happening? i think my woman's onto it as well  at laaaaaat women are understanding the simplicity of us males. Soo simple. Whats that? you have sexy legs ? show me! you have sexy eyes!? show me !!  and you want to talk to me while you look at me with those sexy eyes! while you let me look at those sexy legs!!?? wow heaven on earth  

and you said something about spread legs.......i'm sure of it! 
Men and women can finally communicate




mensabarbie said:


> View attachment 2227216
> 
> 
> 
> and with that last one I think I made my point. it's not important to respond to my emails? ok I don't need you anyway. I take most of these photos myself so who needs a photographer?


More more more  female yes....boobies, yes . action


----------



## cindysid (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey, I know that everyone will be call bullshit, but I actually smoked with a President's brother once...went to college together; it was a while back! Bet u can't guess who...


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 25, 2012)

obama .


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

Jebidiah Billy Bob Bush?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

I missed my Frescal Sol reflector delivery. Tomorrow for sure. I'm gonna start growing again! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

I finally found some trichs!











Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I finally found some trichs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! There they are, the little bastards.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;39EYga3eEWc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39EYga3eEWc&amp;feature=g-vrec[/video]


----------



## Blaze23 (Jun 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> No! Find it in the journal. What am I? Your back pages index?
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 25, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gyvmNWFx3AY

Check this out!!! Yummy!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gyvmNWFx3AY
> 
> Check this out!!! Yummy!


Excellent love pillows.

I don't know who Christina Model is, but she sure put a smile on my face.


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Excellent love pillows.
> 
> I don't know who Christina Model is, but she sure put a smile on my face.


I just love her innocent look, yet so naughty. Those racks sure look really soft, plush and nice don't they?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> I just love her innocent look, yet so naughty. Those racks sure look really soft, plush and nice don't they?


Yes, they do.

Speaking of innocent looks and plush racks, I just got a review of my weed from Chrissy.

Now I'm quoting her exact words:

Chrissy: "That cannabis you gave me was supppperrr good by the way, wayyy better then what I get, props to your grow technique!"

Me: 

Yes, I love her more with each passing day. So that proves it. If Chrissy likes it, it must be good. And check out how she refers to it as 'cannabis.' Adorable.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm totally being firewalled by Photofuckbucket! Fucking cowards! They don't have the balls to delete my HUGE PAYING account outright, so they're playing these little games, making it slow and next to but not totally impossible for me to get in! Can you believe that weasel shit?

Now I have NO CHOICE but to blog offsite! I have no way of showing you my photos! Fuckers! This is an outrage! Image Shack, Photobucket, I'm a fucking outlaw! Damn!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 25, 2012)

Get a domain name and make a server box for your site. Then you can host all of your pictures yourself! I am looking in to this option myself. My cousin throws these thing together in his sleep. I need to ask him for help.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 25, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Get a domain name and make a server box for your site. Then you can host all of your pictures yourself! I am looking in to this option myself. My cousin throws these thing together in his sleep. I need to ask him for help.


Yeah, that. I want that. Let me in on that.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bush jr brother ted?


----------



## inhaleindica (Jun 26, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> Speaking of innocent looks and plush racks, I just got a review of my weed from Chrissy.
> 
> ...


That is really nice to hear that from one sexy model. I would be honored to hear that myself if I was a photographer. Hell to those bullshit shops out there. It is better to grow your own dank hands down or be lucky to have a good friend who knows how to grow proper shit.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2012)

inhaleindica said:


> That is really nice to hear that from one sexy model. I would be honored to hear that myself if I was a photographer. Hell to those bullshit shops out there. It is better to grow your own dank hands down or be lucky to have a good friend who knows how to grow proper shit.


Absolutely. It's the difference between a hand-crafted micro-brew and bud light from the liquor store.

It's not hard to imagine that models smoke good shit. So to hear that from our lovely Chrissy confirms what I've known all along.

And speaking of... I'd like to announce that Chrissy and I are gonna take Zivity by storm. I'm working on a set for submission, so I'm hoping some of you will take the time to vote. It's not free, but it's an interesting erotic art site with material refreshingly removed from your average porn. And you'll get to see one of my fully uncensored sets of Chrissy too steamy for this place!
http://www.zivity.com/prize


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2012)

I just received an email from a real person at Photobucket. He apologized and explained that the site has been boggin' lately due to maintenance. I guess the world doesn't revolve around me. Lol!  So I guess I'm not an outlaw? Darn, that sounded so cool.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 26, 2012)

That looks like a pretty nice dispensary, btw.
[video=youtube;b7xqjs9IMb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7xqjs9IMb8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
BTW, I just realized that (as we're Californians) if you're a resident of New Mexico, you're a "New Mexican!" Lol. So what do they call actual Mexicans living in New Mexico? That's right! Mexicans! But they're also New Mexicans! Lol!


----------



## kamie (Jun 26, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> see, Jin, somebody has their priorities STRAIGHT


jin you should do a photoshoot with mensabarbie and her grow!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 26, 2012)

that's not a 'pot bust'. it's an assault bust. i am sick of marijuana being dragged into the story to sensationalize it. if it was at a gas station, would the news call it a 'gas bust'? methinks not.




lordjin said:


> That looks like a pretty nice dispensary, btw.
> [video=youtube;b7xqjs9IMb8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7xqjs9IMb8&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]
> BTW, I just realized that (as we're Californians) if you're a resident of New Mexico, you're a "New Mexican!" Lol. So what do they call actual Mexicans living in New Mexico? That's right! Mexicans! But they're also New Mexicans! Lol!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 26, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> that's not a 'pot bust'. it's an assault bust. i am sick of marijuana being dragged into the story to sensationalize it. if it was at a gas station, would the news call it a 'gas bust'? methinks not.


actually it's got everything to do with marijuana. He tried to get his 'marijuana' but didnt have a card. he wasn't going there to get a burger or pertrol.

edit: You look pretty sexy to me.....but geez, come on


----------



## TheStrainMaker (Jun 26, 2012)

Is she as sensual, intelligent and sexy as her eyes say?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jun 27, 2012)

@ Mensabarbie jin has ask you to not post in his thread! You seem to not be listening, so as a riu mod im asking you
to stop and take this to pm, if jin dont reply then owell! Its time to move on! If you contue il take it to the top! Thanks
for playing


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

nicely cleaned up


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2012)

Get this. Martina Warren, 2005 Pet of the Year, is all of a sudden not so willing to follow up after I posted some of my Chrissy pix. 





Can't say I really blame her. Chrissy is a tough act to follow. I loved working with her so much, I'm gonna shoot her again after Carly.





So it looks like I remain a natural breast photographer. I'm still pure.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes, thank god my bulbs fit. I was actually worried for five seconds.

The larger hps just barely clears the ring. This thing wastes absolutely no space. Cool.





And of course the slightly smaller diameter of the MH conversion lamp fits no problem.





And can't have a bare bulb in a horizontal grow.





The wing dimensions fit perfectly in my cab, and it covers the canopy area nicely. Rock.

Is Anton loving all this packaging? What do you think?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 27, 2012)

Man! That HPS bulb is huge! Very space-age cutting edge technology you got there LJ. Can't wait to see it in action 


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Man! That HPS bulb is huge! Very space-age cutting edge technology you got there LJ. Can't wait to see it in action
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Mo


It is. The Pyrex tube just barely contains that beast. This is gonna be awesome. Looks like it's gonna be a game changer with regard to my heat control issues.

Bye bye, primitive fan-cooled technology. Yes!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Goddess  and yes your bong looks ace between her legs, my dirty mind seems to have her humping it
> such little delicate hands, they look like they could use some lube
> 
> BEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAUUUUUTIFULLLL!!!!!!!!


Amen to that. She's a real sweet person, too. Yeah, of all the models I've shot, Chrissy gets me most hot and bothered. Shooting her again after Carly.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 27, 2012)

pm box is full jin 

got a few people following my method now  what to do!? what to do !!!

if you are interested this one dude has started using my method in 2 x 20 litre pots same recirc system, BUT he started from seed, good to see my system is suitable for all starting types. 

if you are keen, have a squiz at how fast they have grown in a couple of weeks....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/532835-2-x-gws-perlite-grow-7.html#post7634364

Gorbzzz is the dude, he's still learning, but shows how easy this method really is, it may interest you.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 27, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> those are some fake titties. I think they look better in lingerie. But that's me.......and i don't know about the imprints from the tight bra either......sorry i just like big real juicy boobies.
> 
> but thanks for the free titty shot, usually mostly appreciated
> 
> ...


It's like comparing the all natural goodness of dank cannabis to the artificial horror of bath salts.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah i'm real lucky to see boobs, i was born with them in my face  and now i wake up to them everyday and get smothered by them.....to the point of me dreaming about them 24/7 yeah, heaps lucky  aaaaaaaand theeeeeeen i goto tend to my lovely monster plant who rewards me with splendid copious amounts of resin........

aaahhhh if we could be sooooo lucky.......ooohhhh wait we are !!!!!

Day 47 and The evil snip is around the corner cause if i leave this any longer resin is going to drip on the floor and i can't have that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 28, 2012)

lookin fine flowa!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

Morning Jin  Sample for breakfast  she's definitely ready


----------



## dirk d (Jun 28, 2012)

ahh i see i've been away too long lol! Jin when the hell are you going to start growing again?? and btw the new pics are looking amazing! more please..more...


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

I can't help myself i'm in there every hour or so, pullin off the fan leaves  gotta make it easier for me when that time comes!!! after all it is tomorrow........ off they come. daaaaaaamn sooooo many, i really neglected a few colas down the back, but they look fine!!! hangin down the back upside down and all!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> I can't help myself i'm in there every hour or so, pullin off the fan leaves  gotta make it easier for me when that time comes!!! after all it is tomorrow........ off they come. daaaaaaamn sooooo many, i really neglected a few colas down the back, but they look fine!!! hangin down the back upside down and all!


Okay, you have officially completed a grow in one of my 'in-between' periods. That means you're fast, and I've been sitting around too long. Awesome work as always, mate.



dirk d said:


> ahh i see i've been away too long lol! Jin when the hell are you going to start growing again?? and btw the new pics are looking amazing! more please..more...


There's Dirk. What up, holmes? Much appreciated. I finally got my water light. Just a few loose ends to tie up and I'm growing PO again. I'm getting started! I'm getting started! LOL. Thanks!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

about damn time!!!  it's been 76 days soo far!


----------



## mensabarbie (Jun 28, 2012)

are you threatening me with the feds, Jin? thanks. that was uncalled for.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

mensabarbie said:


> flowa, are you saying you 'pre-trim' while the plants are growing? I would like to do this because it seems like it would be way easier. any tips?


tips?? basic really, snip the main leaves off before you chop


hellraizer30 said:


> Im not sure about flow but i like to trim up a bit during flower to open things up and allow light to get to the
> lower portion of the plant, helps better the quality of the lower buds


i use a samsung wb150f 14.2 mp camera, no macro lens, just standard telephoto lens $250 6 months ago very good value cam, i wasn't expecting it to be this good.
Yes i trim a few leaves here and there to help with airflow and light penetration, at about week 3 flower. and again about week 6


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

dirk d said:


> lol Jin how is it i always see the craziest shit on your thread? lol. I can't help it, i just love naked women. anyway we could turn the lights down a bit though?? more women and less trolling. what people have nothing better to do than talk shit to jin?? lol wtf man?? I really like the guy that sais you spend all day on here yet he has like 5k posts lol. I think you're doing great jin, just need more growing and more women!


Fuckin' hell, dude. A voice of reason at last. Your comment is a welcome sight.

I know. It does seems like I'm in the middle of a flame war every time you poke your head in here! Lol. It's just a bad coincidence, I assure you.

I know all this internet hating is dumb, and I realize that it's just an expression of frustration for people who are dissatisfied with their lives. I'm not one of those people, so I have no business flaming. You're right. And again, I extend my apology and will stick to the growing and the girling.

Thanks.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Fuckin' hell, dude. A voice of reason at last. Your comment is a welcome sight.
> 
> I know. It does seems like I'm in the middle of a flame war every time you poke your head in here! Lol. It's just a bad coincidence, I assure you.
> 
> ...


It's sad when people have nothing to do then to hate. I get you don't like something, cool but to start typing your hate out. That is the definition of hater. And just remember "IF people are trying to bring you down, it only means that you are above them" peace


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

noob78 said:


> It's sad when people have nothing to do then to hate. I get you don't like something, cool but to start typing your hate out. That is the definition of hater. And just remember "IF people are trying to bring you down, it only means that you are above them" peace


Thanks for the positive comment. I need all the help I can get right now.

What astonishes me are the people who create profiles here for the sole purpose of flaming me! That's craziness.

Okay, let's get back on track. Hopefully the mods won't take too long clearing all that nastiness out (including mine).


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2012)

but its like watching "wipeout",you just know the contestants are gonna get hurt,but get back up.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

genuity said:


> but its like watching "wipeout",you just know the contestants are gonna get hurt,but get back up.


You have a point there. We all get back up.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

I just fuckin' realized something. How many of these motherfuckers on here are the same person I wonder? You ever notice threads where the positive comments like, "Dank shit, bro." or "Looks awesome, dude." are from "strangers" who just joined with less than five posts to their name? People actually create multiple profiles, not just to back themselves up in a fight, but also to praise their own poor grows. Example: when I get flamed by one user, more often than not there is a 'side-kick' helping out while I'm always alone. I don't know of any real people who would engage in insulting someone who didn't insult them simply to 'back up a friend.'

Lack of controls on RIU is a double edged sword. On the one hand, a lax environment creates traffic, on the other hand, it leaves a site wide open to the worst kinds of abuses.

I post only under one profile. The people who comment on my thread are all NOT ME. I wonder how many can't say the same? Lots I bet.

Edit:
I bet you anything there isn't any IP policing going on here AT ALL. I get the sense that there is a disconnect between site managers and moderators.

I bet you anything I could create ten fake profiles today and nothing would happen.


----------



## noob78 (Jun 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> I just fuckin' realized something. How many of these motherfuckers on here are the same person, I wonder? You ever notice threads where the positive comments like, "Dank shit, bro." or "Looks awesome, dude." are from "strangers" who just joined with less than five posts to their name? People actually create multiple profiles, not just to back themselves up in a fight, but also to praise their own poor grows.


 That's funny you say that I have a friend that faked his baseball career. Making up stats and saying he was the best they ever say. Now he facing 3 1/2 years if guilty and he guilty. What comes around will go around. life is funny that way.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

noob78 said:


> That's funny you say that I have a friend that faked his baseball career. Making up stats and saying he was the best they ever say. Now he facing 3 1/2 years if guilty and he guilty. What comes around will go around. life is funny that way.


Whoa. Now that's interesting.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Cheers, mate.


no worries mate  

i looooove twistys  quality babe porn


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> no worries mate
> 
> i looooove twistys  quality babe porn


Yup, I've looked at Twistys a ton over the years. That's a cute set of her.

Meeting and shooting her was awesome. I'm gonna have her back for a follow-up shoot asap. I took over six hundred exposures on Saturday, and I still need to shoot her again! 

BTW, Twistys photos look pretty crappy to me now ever since I got the Mark III. So do the photos in Playboy, Penthouse, Hustler, and the photos in just about every photographer's portfolio on Model Mayhem.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yup, I've looked at Twistys a ton over the years. That's a cute set of her.
> 
> Meeting and shooting her was awesome. I'm gonna have her back for a follow-up shoot asap. I took over six hundred exposures on Saturday, and I still need to shoot her again!
> 
> BTW, Twistys photos look pretty crappy to me now ever since I got the Mark III. So do the photos in Playboy, Penthouse, Hustler, and the photos in just about every photographer's portfolio on Model Mayhem.


is that what you've been using for bud pics?? i'm thinking of snapping up the new nikon j1.....$400 ebay....400fps slow mode, keep my samsung but it would be nice to have inter-changeable lenses.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> is that what you've been using for bud pics?? i'm thinking of snapping up the new nikon j1.....$400 ebay....400fps slow mode, keep my samsung but it would be nice to have inter-changeable lenses.


No, I haven't turned the Mark III on my grow yet. I picked it up shortly after finishing my last Tahoe. Maybe I'll do HD videos of my new light in action?

The guy at the camera store said the Olympus compact lens changer is way better than the Nikon 1 package.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jun 28, 2012)

How much bribery do I need to include for the full session pictorials?

HUBBA HUBBA!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> How much bribery do I need to include for the full session pictorials?
> 
> HUBBA HUBBA!


Dude, Slanty! I just got bitched out by Martina Warren, 2005 Penthouse Pet of the Year!

She didn't respond to my final verification email for a shoot I had scheduled with her this Sunday, so I said fuck it. But now she responds three days later saying she was shooting in Vegas and "it's hard to respond to emails on her iPhone." What? It's too hard to type in the letters OK and send? Fuck that. She can go shoot her own goddamned pussy.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jun 28, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, Slanty! I just got bitched out by Martina Warren, 2005 Penthouse Pet of the Year!
> 
> She didn't respond to my final verification email for a shoot I had scheduled with her this Sunday, so I said fuck it. But now she responds three days later saying she was shooting in Vegas and "it's hard to respond to emails on her iPhone." What? It's too hard to type in the letters OK and send? Fuck that. She can go shoot her own goddamned pussy.


You know you wanted to "shoot" that pussy lol!!! 

On a serious note tho brotha - end the hate man. Why always the haters in your thread? The Tahoe vs Larry grow is over. Start a new thread and they will come.... Just hopefully with less haters


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

so whats the average hourly rate for these girls?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> so whats the average hourly rate for these girls?


To shoot or fuck?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 28, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> You know you wanted to "shoot" that pussy lol!!!
> 
> On a serious note tho brotha - end the hate man. Why always the haters in your thread? The Tahoe vs Larry grow is over. Start a new thread and they will come.... Just hopefully with less haters


Yeah, no shit. I gotta wire this new cord set I got. I'll get going. Maybe I should be quiet like a little angel until I start my next grow? Yeah right.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

both, can you get a package deal or what? lol


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 28, 2012)

nah but whats the aaverage rate to shoot them?


----------



## Mohican (Jun 28, 2012)

Wo - LJ is getting feisty


----------



## dirk d (Jun 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Dude, Slanty! I just got bitched out by Martina Warren, 2005 Penthouse Pet of the Year!
> 
> She didn't respond to my final verification email for a shoot I had scheduled with her this Sunday, so I said fuck it. But now she responds three days later saying she was shooting in Vegas and "it's hard to respond to emails on her iPhone." What? It's too hard to type in the letters OK and send? Fuck that. She can go shoot her own goddamned pussy.


hey hey, come on now jin! slow those horses down! Hot Europeans are my speciality! Now go and be nice to that european beauty. After all its very hard being hot! lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

dirk d said:


> hey hey, come on now jin! slow those horses down! Hot Europeans are my speciality! Now go and be nice to that european beauty. After all its very hard being hot! lol


Don't worry. There's no shortage of hot women here. Younger and with real tits, too.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> nah but whats the aaverage rate to shoot them?


Some things are better left unspoken, but I'll just say that it ain't a poor man's game.



Mohican said:


> Wo - LJ is getting feisty


Welcome to the many facets of my personality.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

High Times Cannabis Cup: Richmond Hosts The Third Annual Marijuana Competition (PHOTOS)





http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/28/high-times-cannabis-cup_n_1625196.html#slide=1141798
And the results:
*BEST HYBRID
*1st Place - Larry OG Kush, The Cali Connection Seed Company
2nd Place - Ken's Phantom, Granddaddy Purple Collective
3rd Place - OG Sky, Buddy's Cannabis
*CBD AWARDS*
1st Place - MCU ATF Bubble, Hill Farms presents Master Control Unit
2nd Place - Lemon Remedy, Harborside Health Center of SJ
3rd Place - Harlequin, Buds and Roses Collective
*CONCENTRATES*
1st Place - Hardcore OG Budder, Superior Extracts for West Coast Cures
2nd Place - OG Super Sexy Budder, LA Confidential Caregivers
3rd Place - Unfuckwitable OG Wax, Venice Medical Wax Centers
*BEST NON-SOLVENT HASH AWARD*
1st Place - Solvent-less BAMF Mix Hash, BAMF Extractions for Buds and Roses Collective
Check out the winners below: 
*BEST EDIBLES*
1st Place - Eleve Gourmet Veganic Medicated Truffles, Hills Farmacy
2nd Place - CannaChocolate 44/8mg THC/CBD, Tea House Collective
3rd Place - Spice Orange Drops, Greenway Compassionate Relief Inc.
*BEST BOOTH*
1st Place - Mamma P&#8217;s
2nd Place - Elemental Wellness
3rd Place - Cali Connection
*BEST PRODUCT*
1st Place - Mama P&#8217;s Grinder
2nd Place - KO Nail from KO Domeless Nail
3rd Place - The Grinder Card from V-Syndicate
*BEST GLASS*
1st Place - Hitman Glass
2nd Place - Pulse Glass
3rd Place - Dopeass Glass


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Squeaky clean (again). I did a little cleaning of my own posts as well.

Peace!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

I was going to send you a link to that when I read that the Larry won! There is a shot in the Subcool Weed Nerds video where the guy in the TGA booth is showing an attendee the Nugbuckets Mainlining pics. Have you seen his thread? He grew some Ace of Spades (you should grow that next) with 8 big lavender colas! He has another going that has 16!


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

Here is a link to the page where he summarizes the pics:

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/529051-nugbuckets-lab-65.html#post7617644


Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jun 29, 2012)

Here are a couple pics:





















Enjoy


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Here are a couple pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pretty flower. Those crazy purple hues are so prized in the scene. I've always been curious about those strains. I'll check it out.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Mohican said:


> I was going to send you a link to that when I read that the Larry won! There is a shot in the Subcool Weed Nerds video where the guy in the TGA booth is showing an attendee the Nugbuckets Mainlining pics. Have you seen his thread? He grew some Ace of Spades (you should grow that next) with 8 big lavender colas! He has another going that has 16!


Okay, something for me to look at while I wait for the work day to end. Lol.

Yeah, on the Larry taking the Cannabis Cup thing... that sure wasn't the Larry I grew that won considering the Tahoe kicked its ass up, down, left, and right. Bet that Cali-Connect shit isn't half bad.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

i've got some purple hues  i only noticed purple on most of my crop once i got it under the flouro light  definitely some pinks and purps  wish the camera picked the colours up better, damn flash



















some pink leaves  this was the cola directly under the HPS....massive but, 110 grams this puppy


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i've got some purple hues  i only noticed purple on most of my crop once i got it under the flouro light  definitely some pinks and purps  wish the camera picked the colours up better, damn flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. I thought I detected some purple in your grow photos, but that... wow. Didn't know she purpled up that much.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Beautiful. I thought I detected some purple in your grow photos, but that... wow. Didn't know she purpled up that much.


yeah, thanx Jin! wasn't to sure myself looking in the tent, HPS +UVB gives an incredible false representation of real life colour, makes everything appear more dark, but under the flouro, the purp stood out immediately! it has such a unique smell to it , i have never smelt anything close to this...the pineapple rush smell is slightly there....hard to judge now, the skunk smell is soo strong you can't even put your nose close to it. Almost has fumes lol, very sickly citrusy smell
nightimes here have been really cold, so when it comes for lights off the floor is still freezing and the window doesn't quite seal, so a cold draft always comes through and i've seen temps drop to 11-12 degrees in there, breathing fog  she must of liked the cold temps! i don't think it slowed her down!


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> yeah, thanx Jin! wasn't to sure myself looking in the tent, HPS +UVB gives an incredible false representation of real life colour, makes everything appear more dark, but under the flouro, the purp stood out immediately! it has such a unique smell to it , i have never smelt anything close to this...the pineapple rush smell is slightly there....hard to judge now, the skunk smell is soo strong you can't even put your nose close to it. Almost has fumes lol, very sickly citrusy smell
> nightimes here have been really cold, so when it comes for lights off the floor is still freezing and the window doesn't quite seal, so a cold draft always comes through and i've seen temps drop to 11-12 degrees in there, breathing fog  she must of liked the cold temps! i don't think it slowed her down!


That's crazy cold. But to know that cannabis can still flourish in such temps is pretty awesome.

Those colors are beautiful. And the trich coverage really popped this time. I want some of that.

I'm becoming more and more a student of the cure. Unfortunately my studies have found that harvested weed doesn't hit its peak character until about two full months after drying. I would love to smoke some two month old shit of that for sure.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

Nope. It's a rip off


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Yo! Is that the Grimey Gatsby mark? lol


What the hell is a Grimey Gatsby?

Is that anything like a Dirty Sanchez?


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

a life style.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Nope. It's a rip off


I'm ripping off Grimey Gatsby? Sorry, Grimey Gatsby.


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

Lol . . . we forgive you. You should switch it to the GG symbol though. Bet you would make a bit more cash flow.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> a life style.


What are these cryptic comments, man?

And this ain't a lifestyle?

And who's this 'we?'


----------



## Scrotie Mcboogerballs (Jun 29, 2012)

Just google it. I'm repped by em and obviously need to pay more attention to my own reps. lol


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Lol . . . we forgive you. You should switch it to the GG symbol though. Bet you would make a bit more cash flow.


I was thinking of changing it because it looks too much like God's Girls, but I ain't never heard of no Grimey Gatsby. And thanks for forgiving me.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Just google it. I'm repped by em and obviously need to pay more attention to my own reps. lol


You're driving me nuts with that shit. I ain't gonna google it. You brought it up.

Good night.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 29, 2012)

lordjin said:


> That's crazy cold. But to know that cannabis can still flourish in such temps is pretty awesome.
> 
> Those colors are beautiful. And the trich coverage really popped this time. I want some of that.
> 
> I'm becoming more and more a student of the cure. Unfortunately my studies have found that harvested weed doesn't hit its peak character until about two full months after drying. I would love to smoke some two month old shit of that for sure.


I totally agree with you, i still have some outdoor that my mrs loves, and thats hit around the 6 month mark, and has changed profusely!, you would think it would lose smell, but instead it has taken on a really fruity grape smell, it used to smell like skunk....I guess it all depends on the first cure and how fast it's dried and far out really there are soo many variables.....I like to cure with that extra bit of moisture, it adds a bit of funk to the smell if you ask me....like a fermenting smell, i'm always opening and closing, crisping them up, i'm obsessed.


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2012)

Scrotie Mcboogerballs said:


> Just google it. I'm repped by em and obviously need to pay more attention to my own reps. lol


Alright, I googled Grimey Gatsby, and in all seriousness, I'm STILL not sure what it is.

But this is their logo:





I don't see a problem. Especially since Grimey Gatsby isn't a pot-growing erotic glam photographer. So what up? I think you just wanted to plug this. That's fine, but you should approach me a little more diplomatically in the future.

I ain't rippin' anyone off. And I ain't changin' shit.

Now anyone else need free advertisement?


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2012)

Test firing the Fresca Sol cord set to make sure it works with my ballast.





It's kinda' pretty, isn't it? I think I was drawn to the visual appeal as well as the cooling appeal. Edit: You ever look directly at the sun? Never stare directly into a 1000w light. It isn't as bad as the sun, but it's close. I can still see the spot a little. Oh wait, yeah, there it is again. Better smoke more weed before it goes away completely.

Goodbye, old friend. How many pounds of dank did you produce for me over the years? Out of commission, but not forgotten.






As with any major system implementation, I'm taking careful steps to avoid future disaster. I did a stress test and I do NOT trust this heavy dual Pyrex tube hanging on holes through sheet metal supported by just two tiny bolts and a small washer. No way. And that was without the water. So I'm gonna install wood support beams on the roof of the metal box. Taking no chances. I'm running into all these little details that are continually delaying the grow, but I don't take any chances when it comes to structural integrity.


----------



## curly604 (Jun 30, 2012)

looks real nice there jin , are ya thinking of switching to vertical growing? seen some people do some amazing things with vert either way man cool rig for sure


----------



## lordjin (Jun 30, 2012)

curly604 said:


> looks real nice there jin , are ya thinking of switching to vertical growing? seen some people do some amazing things with vert either way man cool rig for sure


Vertical? Yeah, I wish. There's a completely different installation procedure and additional hardware required for that I think.

I like it already. Let me clean up the grow corner so I can clear away space for a live water flow / chiller test.


----------



## bigvito (Jul 1, 2012)

Jin up until now ive been a lurker i just wanted to say ive been following yours and flowamasta journals since both your last journal and ive learned so much more than i have anywhere elses so fuck the haters keep doing what u obviously do great at n keep grwing man .
Ps this journal is a great read tho great buds,hot ass women and a little drama its got everything!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 1, 2012)

bigvito said:


> Jin up until now ive been a lurker i just wanted to say ive been following yours and flowamasta journals since both your last journal and ive learned so much more than i have anywhere elses so fuck the haters keep doing what u obviously do great at n keep grwing man .
> Ps this journal is a great read tho great buds,hot ass women and a little drama its got everything!


Yeah? You want me to keep posting here? Help me get rid of this 323cheezy. Everything is cool here, man. I enjoy posting, and comments like yours are all the thanks I need. But this 323cheezy guy has been stalking me for a long time.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 1, 2012)

323 will get rid of himself eventually, sad but true.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> 323 will get rid of himself eventually, sad but true.


He fits the profile perfectly of one of those people we read about in the news. Let's just hope he doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2012)

well who ever that is^^^they sure have some PINK lips.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> well who ever that is^^^they sure have some PINK lips.


Never mind that. What about the eye-shadow? Rowr!


----------



## genuity (Jul 1, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Never mind that. What about the eye-shadow? Rowr!


maybe its maybelline!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigvito (Jul 1, 2012)

genuity said:


> maybe its maybelline!!!!!!!!!!


Holy shit i lost it with that one!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2012)

unsubbing. jin you can grow excellently, you're also a grade A bellend.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> unsubbing. jin you can grow excellently, you're also a grade A bellend.


Well then it's a good thing this site is about cannabis growing and not cock-sucking, isn't it? They all say unsubbing, but continue to lurk every day. I didn't even know you were subbed in the first place.

Why are you here, Don? This has nothing to do with you. But since you're here insulting me, I would like to ask what this person you've never met means to you? And have you nothing to say about this cunt flaming me over and over and over again? Nothing to say about the fact that this was all in self-defense?

No! Please come back! What am I going to do? Don Gin and Ton unsubbed me... Oh, despair.

Edit:
I think all you people with a million posts need to take a breather and remember that there's a real world out there with real people in it. I mean, come on... go out and get SOME exercise. That's why you're all pasty and flabby.

So you've exchanged inane banter with another user in another part of the world on a message board. Is this person really your friend? Do you really know this person? No. You've warped your sense of reality by spending too much time on message boards. So get a grip.

Edit:
Let me put it to you this way. If the two of you were in a room together, it would be awkward silence between strangers who are friends only in the land of keyboards and monitors, where you're safe from the real world. That's reality.


----------



## dirk d (Jul 2, 2012)

dude its common knowledge you never share a pm...and putting his pic, if that is him is jeopardizing his security...which makes me think you are very unstable Jin. Why you do this shit i have no idea.. Even if i don't like someone i will not jeopardize his security or that of his family.. I'm out.....


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, here's the deal. As I said previously, I'll leave it to the discretion of the moderators. If they feel a user's security has been wrongly jeopardized, they're more than welcome to delete away.

Now can we get past this bullshit so I can concentrate on my shoot with Carly this Friday? Or would you all rather keep discussing this nonsense?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you.

See? Y'all are getting your panties in a bind over nothing. User security. What a laugh. Like anyone gives two shits about his scrawny dirt farm.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

So between typing ridiculously elaborate flames, I was actually running an extensive test on this thing yesterday.





I tried different pump/line flow combinations, I tried a whopping 28 gallon reservoir, and guess what? The Fresca Sol doesn't work for shit. It says it's rated for 1000w hps, and the manufacturer directs a minimum reservoir size of 50 gallons without chiller, 25 gallons with chiller. Total lie. I tested it with 28 gallons of water, and my 1/10hp chiller was struggling and had no chance against the 81 degree water the bulb was making. And this was an open air test outside my cab enclosure.

Maybe this thing would work for a 400w light, but 1000w? It's a joke. 

Thankfully I ordered it from a good dealer with good service. They're gonna refund me on the return.

Anyone reading this: AVOID THIS PRODUCT. Sorry to do a Mythbusters on you, Fresca Sol. But you fucking suck ass.

I'm growing air-cooled again. At least now I know.





Welcome back, old friend.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 2, 2012)

Damn, wtf happened in this thread?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Damn, wtf happened in this thread?


Just another stalker attack. Business as usual. A few people here really can't stand the fact that I exist.

This place is crazy, but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

Well, this has been fun. But I have better things to do.





Oh, Jin is such a bad person for flaming! Lol.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

I was flipping through the old back pages of the journal last night and something struck me. It's the guys that were sucking my dick the hardest at first that ended up as my worst flamers. Moral of the story? Beware the Cocksucker.

Edit:
And I especially think all the 'indignant voices of morality' that criticize me after a flame war are priceless. You ever click around the threads here? Real refined class, huh? Yet this place becomes this delicate China shop of proper goodness every time I get into a flame war? Bullshit. This site is a fucking free-for-all and everyone knows it. There are too many illiterate retards on these boards to count... and how many of them are the same person? I mean, look at this fucking place... So anyone pointing fingers at me can go fuck themselves.

Edit:
And for those of you who used to be my fans but are no longer because of my 'immoral behavior,' look in the mirror before casting stones.

Edit:
But there are a few of you who are the exception. You've shown me nothing but positivity through thick and thin and have stuck with me even through my worst moments. You know who you are. And I thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey, kids. Fun fact time.

RIU has verified beyond any shadow of a doubt that people, by and large, can't read and write to save their mother-loving lives. The United States ranks appallingly low on the national education index, so it doesn't surprise me to see post after post, thread after thread of the most inane illiterate monkey shit from our people. But from the look of it, you lot aren't doing any better across the pond. Lol.

Yeah, yeah... Americans are stupid. Let's all have a laugh at the stupid Americans. Shit, you people from the UK can't even write in your own language.

I would say close to 80% of the posters on this site need remedial English. Hey, don't fuckin' look at me like that. Just click around the site. Tell me what you see.

Howz dat ya crzy boners? Bomb-azz dope-azz, huh brah?

Edit:
I've observed that Canadian posters sound the least stupid. (But not by much. So don't go congratulating yourselves too much.)

Edit 2:
Of course you (person reading this) are among the 20%. Kiss, kiss. -- Oh, wait. Except for you, you.... and you. And wait, yeah, you too. Lol.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

Guess your trying to distroy any of us few that are still following jin! Is your intent to get all of us to unsub?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Well then it's a good thing this site is about cannabis growing and not cock-sucking, isn't it? They all say unsubbing, but continue to lurk every day. I didn't even know you were subbed in the first place.
> 
> Why are you here, Don? This has nothing to do with you. But since you're here insulting me, I would like to ask what this person you've never met means to you? And have you nothing to say about this cunt flaming me over and over and over again? Nothing to say about the fact that this was all in self-defense?
> 
> ...


they mean little to me, as do you, cocksucking?! haha i give credit where it's due, you grow well. i care not for flame wars. i just thought you'd been going on like a dick to someone so i said so. end of. no keyboard warrior. no need to keep editting and adding. were all here for one thing to feed our own narcissistic tendencies. so carry on as you were. 

also you could apply all those three edits to yourself.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> they mean little to me, as do you, cocksucking?! haha i give credit where it's due, you grow well. i care not for flame wars. i just thought you'd been going on like a dick to someone so i said so. end of. no keyboard warrior. no need to keep editting and adding. were all here for one thing to feed our own narcissistic tendencies. so carry on as you were.
> 
> also you could apply all those three edits to yourself.


"Carry on as you were?" Dude, are you for read? You're fucking defending the biggest fucking flaming troll freak not only on this site, but on others as well. The more you 'come to his defense' the stupider you look. So quit while you're ahead.

How is it that you're commenting in a thread you unsubbed?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Guess your trying to distroy any of us few that are still following jin! Is your intent to get all of us to unsub?


Who are you talking to?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

Sub, unsub. Do as you please. We're all adults here.

And I'm not forcing anyone to look at this. I'm only doing it so that you can make the choice yourself.

And let's be honest. You're gonna 'boycott' me because I flamed the ultimate troll who flamed me first. Go ahead. Boycott. Like there's so much other quality content here.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

phew thats a weight off. ba bye now


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> phew thats a weight off. ba bye now


Good for you! Now put that biscuit down and get some exercise! There's a whole world out there! You can do it!

Now how many more 'ba bye's' and 'carry-ons' are we gonna get from you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

No more just a quick fuck you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> No more just a quick fuck you.


The brilliant retort of yet another borderline illiterate Brit frustrated that he just can't find the words or formulate the thought.

What a troll. Birds of a feather. Where's your positivity and compassion now? These guys always end up flaming me. It's like an uncontrollable urge. Once a troll who spends every moment of his life on the internet, always one.

See, YOU'RE invading MY space and violating forum rules. Do you get that dynamic?

Now will you please go back to your retarded chat room? God, can a person's avatar be any more annoying? That's a fucking troll avatar if I ever saw one.

Moderators? Your work is never done here.

Oh, and it looks like you have a lurking fairy that likes you. That's some of the worst pussy shit I've seen on this site. Probably you with a fake profile liking your own comment.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

Good news! I just met two really hot blonde girls on my way to work. Turns out that they're both makeup artists who could model themselves (I see it all the time). They both had their kits in hand and were headed to yet another course to further their already impressive resumes. Well a quick wink and a hello was all it took! They're both quite thrilled to be helping me with Friday's Carly shoot. And they haven't even seen my portfolio yet! When you got it, you got. Lol. 

And according to one of them, they do everything together. Awesome.

Now will Jin be able to get them in front of the lens? Hmmm... that's the next challenge. Since these two look like models themselves, they could be my non-nude 'flower girls' who pose for my camera as hostesses to my blog... introducing all the featured models they work on. Yes, ideas coming together by the moment. Wonder if they smoke weed? Bet you anything they do. Guess we'll find out Friday.

Ah, life in LA.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

It turns out my two blonde hottie makeup artists are Canadian! You mean they're not LA blondes? This is getting better by the moment. I love Canadians!


----------



## ru4r34l (Jul 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> It turns out my two blonde hottie makeup artists are Canadian! You mean they're not LA blondes? This is getting better by the moment. I love Canadians!


Canadians are the best thing since sliced bread, I am jamaican and had to come to Alberta to get me a smokin hot Canadian girl; who knows how to tend BUD! 

I'm on board, more Candians for LJ

regards,


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

ru4r34l said:


> Canadians are the best thing since sliced bread, I am jamaican and had to come to Alberta to get me a smokin hot Canadian girl; who knows how to tend BUD!
> 
> I'm on board, more Candians for LJ
> 
> regards,


Nice. Thanks, brother. Yeah, I have a whole new appreciation for Canadian women instantly. Get this, they're both blonde, hot, and not dumb. What do you all think of that?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Who are you talking to?


Talking to you jin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 3, 2012)

lordjin said:


> The brilliant retort of yet another borderline illiterate Brit frustrated that he just can't find the words or forumulate the thought.
> 
> What a troll. Birds of a feather. Where's your positivity and compassion now? These guys always end up flaming me. It's like an uncontrollable urge. Once a troll who spends every moment of his life on the internet, always one.
> 
> ...


just the reaction i was looking for. thank you and goodnight.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just the reaction i was looking for. thank you and goodnight.


Unsubbed, no more. One more, wait. Just this. I'm out. No more. wait. 

Did you come here to show these people that if you flame my journal I'll take your head off? Like people don't know that already.

Don't you think you should stop now, Flabby?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Talking to you jin


See previous post regarding subbing/unsubbing. Thanks.

But I'll give you a recap:

Read my thread, don't read my thread. My life will conitnue, and the world will keep turning.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

I just went outside. The sun is shining. There's a breeze blowing. And pretty girls seem to be all around town. The world looks just perfect right now.

Oh, yeah... and I'm still high as fuck on this lovely Tahoe I grew.

Long live Canada!


----------



## curly604 (Jul 3, 2012)

yep canadian girls are where its at bro got me a fine blonde one and shes down with weed and me growing it  hate when people let there spouses change them or the way they live there lives ... that is as long as its not hurting anyone.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

curly604 said:


> yep canadian girls are where its at bro got me a fine blonde one and shes down with weed and me growing it  hate when people let there spouses change them or the way they live there lives ... that is as long as its not hurting anyone.


Another one! Shit, Canadian girls! Yeah!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd like to take this moment to extend an apology to my good readers (again) for behaving badly (again). Yes, I feel like an idiot (again).

This place is loads of fun, but things can and do get out of hand. I think it may have something to do with the fact that we're all involved with weed to a greater or lesser extent. Pot-heads aren't generally known for being stable and dependable, and I often find myself a poster boy for those shortcomings. And all these other people are immature pot-heads, too. So there you have it. Fun and games one minute, violent threats the next. It's not really hard to imagine why and how it happens.

But enought of that. This (RIU) is a constructive means of exchanging information and ideas. I really do feel badly for abusing such a great resource. I said some unkind things about the community in general, but come on. We all have our fucked-up moments, don't we? -- and the keyboard is right there beckoning. I hope you won't hold it against me too much.

Sorry, all. I promise I'll try to handle it better next time.

So for those of you in the States, have a safe, happy 4th.

Don't drink too much.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 3, 2012)

It would be crazy at this point for me to say, "I'm sorry, man." Because that would be waaaaay too little waaaaay too late, wouldn't it?

But I will offer my hand anyway. I don't think there was anything real we were fighting about, homie. I think we just gave the whole community lots and lots of entertainment, but really, I have no reason to have bad feelings for anyone here... least of all you.

It may sound silly and many probably won't believe what they're reading, but I'm sorry, man. You're right about me, of course. I am a raving lunatic, and I got way out of hand. I don't expect you to just turn around and accept my apology. And if you don't, I'll understand. But at least think about it, bro.

Peace.

edit:
No bipolar bullshit this time.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 3, 2012)

good man, you get some half dry bud pics  _*5 DAYS DRYING. *_Few days yet, and yes i will do a final trim. *i dare not touch these potent crystals.*





uvb cola

here is a juicy fruity hps light bleached tip  AND IT'S MINE I TELL YA! MINE MINE! and maybe a taste for my girl






Here is the inside tip of a juicy cola






another uvb cola......yes mine....all mine... 






Tooty Fruity AND SKUNKY FUNKY


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> good man, you get some half dry bud pics  _*5 DAYS DRYING. *_Few days yet, and yes i will do a final trim. *i dare not touch these potent crystals.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good flow!


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy Independance Day Jin! Aside from all the bs, you are still a good guy and a damn good grower.  take it easy bro and blow some in the air for me today.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 4, 2012)

ummmm jin  you got a baby yet ???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2012)

takes a big man to offer the hand like that jin, Happy 4th to you! re subbed


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! Thanks for all the support, guys!

I found a disturbing video for you to watch.
[video=youtube;fLdowXQzoW4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLdowXQzoW4[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ummmm jin  you got a baby yet ???


Holy crap. I better get my ass down to the clone place!


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

damn cops. id like to step on some of them......but i probably wouldn't stop there.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> damn cops. id like to step on some of them......but i probably wouldn't stop there.


Yeah, that kinda' made my stomach turn.

Sorry for the downer video. I'm shooting tomorrow so should have much happier, sexier things to post shortly.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, that kinda' made my stomach turn.
> 
> Sorry for the downer video. I'm shooting tomorrow so should have much happier, sexier things to post shortly.


on a much happier note  my new 73 micron bubble hash from jack x.....

soooooo good  sooo flavorsome. i dont want to smoke bud anymore


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> on a much happier note  my new 73 micron bubble hash from jack x.....
> 
> soooooo good  sooo flavorsome. i dont want to smoke bud anymore


Yeah, I don't want to smoke bud anymore, either. Damn, that's nice. I found some photos of Candice Swanepoel on Miami Beach that I think you should see.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

Lol  nice ofcourse, as long as you can grab a squeeze she's sweet  i don't mind a little more chicken on the bone, like chrissys old days.....yummmm they're havin' fun, not worrying about skinny shit ..... 
but yes above, i don't think i've seen her. nice but i love that pornstar look with subtleties.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Lol  nice ofcourse, as long as you can grab a squeeze she's sweet  i don't mind a little more chicken on the bone, like chrissys old days.....yummmm they're havin' fun, not worrying about skinny shit .....
> but yes above, i don't think i've seen her. nice but i love that pornstar look with subtleties.


I read you loud and clear on that. After seeing Chrissy pouring all over the place (she still does even though she's thinner now), my love for huge breasts has been renewed. But I'm pretty girl-crazy all around, so I love them in all their packages.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 5, 2012)

class....

edit : i'm seeing a slight similarity

<<-------------


----------



## lordjin (Jul 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> class....
> 
> edit : i'm seeing a slight similarity
> 
> <<-------------


Oh yeah... Chrissy. Mmmmmm. I'm slightly seeing through that bra. 

Funny, I almost worked for that Digital Desire guy one summer (back when it was still Digital Dream Girls). His office is right near where I live. Did I talk shit about him in my journal somewhere already? Probably. Lol.

During our interview, he took a call and said to the dude on the other line through the course of the conversation, "And that's why MY watch costs more than his car..." I immediately disliked the guy, so I didn't take the job. Fuckin' making Jin retouch photos... psh.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 6, 2012)

Hope you had a good shoot tonight! Can't wait to see some teaser pics until you get your blog up some year, so we can see the real pics! 

Here is some of my porn for you:

Well, Day 21! Officially 3 weeks! 










G13xHaze that is going to grow some monster buds!!!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 6, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Hope you had a good shoot tonight! Can't wait to see some teaser pics until you get your blog up some year, so we can see the real pics!
> 
> Here is some of my porn for you:
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Upstairs and downstairs.

Thanks, Slanty. The shoot was exhausting (as usual), but I'm glad to finish, pour myself a glass of lemonade, light a huge jay, and review the tons of epic heat I captured of Carly. Nearly 900 exposures this time. Here's a slightly more adventurous artsy shot for y'all. More to come, of course. Gonna prep the cab this weekend, too. 





BTW, Carlotta Champagne... what a woman. And yes, the vinyl was cold on her bum. Really pushing the 5D Mark III's full frame sensor with these high contrast gel shots. What a performer. And at a mere $3,500.00 US retail for the body alone, it better look good. I always hate paying full price for a camera when it first comes out, but when it comes to Canon bodies, the prices take forever to come down.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I have enough material now to launch the blog good and proper. Time to start growing.





She photographs like porcelain... the light really plays across her like cream. Amazing model.

Edit:
Photography 101
This type of shooting technique is known as 'blowing out' or 'high key photography.' That's where you make the model glow white while the details of her features remain crisp. Works particularly well with fair skinned models. A tricky technique not to be confused with an overexposed photo. This is why we use a light meter, boys and girls. The meter tends to read f-stops pretty conservatively, so I often end up setting it a few stops lower on the camera compared to what the meter reads. Finding the f-stop zone right before overexposure is the trick to good high key photography.

I may not shoot in a mansion (yet), but I pay attention to details in my shooting. Best if you have a decent monitor to appreciate this kind of image fully.

Edit 2:
The image loses quality through the Photobucket process. It looks much closer to the original at Model Mayhem. Nipples too.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 7, 2012)

you can smoke your j, i'll smoke some bubble, then lie back, an day dream about how perfect the combination of gorgeous women and cannabis go so well hand in hand..........or is that dick in hand...i'm confused, the blood has left the smart zone


----------



## lordjin (Jul 7, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you can smoke your j, i'll smoke some bubble, then lie back, an day dream about how perfect the combination of gorgeous women and cannabis go so well hand in hand..........or is that dick in hand...i'm confused, the blood has left the smart zone


Lol on that one, buddy.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 7, 2012)

get those legs walkin down to the po before i grow another 1.5 lb


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 7, 2012)

My current breeding project...

*Day 34 (White Fire)



*




[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]

*FYI This is all 100% Vegan Organic *


----------



## bigvito (Jul 8, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Lol on that one, buddy.


I second that!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2012)

Okay, so I've been dreading this for a couple of weeks now. That's right. Bong cleaning day. Turns out I was fretting over nothing. Just a quick splash with alcohol was all it took. Very smart design. I love it when I don't wonder where my money went.





The inner tree and top diffusion thingy rinse away pretty easily. The whole thing remains pretty clean due to its high-end filtering.





Ah, and my trusty amber five arm tree from China. I love it. I think I prefer this thing to the cheap box/whip vapes.





So, not much else to report other than the fact that I'm enjoying that blissful post-shoot soreness I always get.





So how's your weekend so far?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 8, 2012)

I finally deciphered that snake logo. For some reason their site is like impossible to get into. There doesn't seem to be too much about this brand on the internet, but it's really good. I think that tree/dome configuration is distinctly Venom. I want this one next:





This is just bad-ass:





And look at this shit.





Venom. Check them out. You think I should try to contact them and tell them my girls are posing with their products?


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 8, 2012)

you deffinately should contact them. maybe you can work out something and get hooked up for the advertisement


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 8, 2012)

and send the bucketload of freebies our way  i'm sure that one with the snake would look neat buried between my girls legs  That looks like a massively heavy bong! i liiiiiiike


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> you deffinately should contact them. maybe you can work out something and get hooked up for the advertisement


I like the way you think, Droman. I'll do just that. I'll send them a sexy but non-nude of Chrissy with bong and see what they say. If I get a positive response, I'll send them a nude or two. That's the great thing about hi-res photos of hot, naked girls... everyone loves them.



flowamasta said:


> and send the bucketload of freebies our way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely. If I can get some kind of cross-promotional thing happening with them, I'll raffle off Venom glass among my loving readers. I'll have something special for you, tho.

It would be funny if I became the 'Venom Man.' I ran out to a smoke shop across the street last minute just to grab something Chrissy could pose with. They had a few super larger ones by other high-end makers, but the Venom was just the right size and price at just over 200.00 after tax.

Turned out to be a dream of a bong, both visually for shoot and functionally as bong.





I don't think I've seen that domed smoke release on other brands. I think it might be strictly a Venom thing.





It's brilliant. Instead of the smoke being sucked directly through the barrel after tree filtration, you're forced to pull it through that dome with thin slotted openings. This creates way more lung expansion and forces you take the smoke waaaay down deep. You can tell there's real science behind the design.

Sucking on this here Venom is pure pleasure. Even that last ash hit is something to look forward to. I'll never go back to cheap glass. 





I can't help but think of the "Choom Gang" every time I smoke the Venom (which is often). That slotted glass dome promotes the "total lung absorption" our president is famous for.
[video=youtube;8DLcsQ1fUxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DLcsQ1fUxk[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2012)

Anyone want to not get high?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Israel 'Highless' Marijuana Offers Medical Benefits Without The High






http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/03/israel-highless-marijuana_n_1645488.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jul 9, 2012)

Booooooo!!! Thumbs down.



lordjin said:


> Anyone want to not get high?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Israel 'Highless' Marijuana Offers Medical Benefits Without The High
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Booooooo!!! Thumbs down.


No shit! I thought the "high" *WAS *the medical benefit!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 9, 2012)

That's just crazy. I'm with you Jin I thought the high was the medical benefit.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 9, 2012)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That's just crazy. I'm with you Jin I thought the high was the medical benefit.


Choom Gang! Choom Gang!

Edit:
What will those Israelis come up with next? Funless sex?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, it's from ESPN's 'body image' thing where pro athletes pose nude... so it's okay.

Maya Gabeira, pro surfer, was the only one I was interested in (for obvious reasons).





Something about a beautiful woman surfing naked, huh?


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 10, 2012)

i don't see any green leaves  ??!! hmmmm but that top surf pic would be a nice view from behind


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i don't see any green leaves  ??!! hmmmm but that top surf pic would be a nice view from behind


Sorry, been busy at the office lately. I'll get some green going soon. New journal coming soon.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like they're currently having a stock issue of some sort. I'll have to call them and see what's what before I bother with a trip. Will keep you updated.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;OjLG92qXfSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjLG92qXfSg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Sorry, been busy at the office lately. I'll get some green going soon. New journal coming soon.


I call BS.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh... and it seemed Jin needed some good trichome pictures.(these are with my old cam which did not have a macro function)





































Get a move on getting a move on, if you get my drift!


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe I should have found the pictures I have of the fan leaves with the trichomes on the underside of the leaves......


----------



## lordjin (Jul 12, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Maybe I should have found the pictures I have of the fan leaves with the trichomes on the underside of the leaves......


Damn, dude. Your trichs are oustanding. You're a dank master.

I really do feel like shit for stalling on the grow like this. If I haven't started my next by this time next week, you can punch me in the stomach.


----------



## CircuiT37 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ill 2nd that plenty of resin on those buds!! keep up the good work!!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 12, 2012)

*Any Spiritualized fans out there?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jason Pierce: 'My liver was gone'*

*




*
After 22 years of 'taking drugs to make music to take drugs to' the Spiritualized frontman decided it was time for a medical checkup. The news wasn't good
http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/apr/12/jason-pierce-my-liver-was-gone

And look! I found a recent interview where Jason is NOT wearing shades! As a longtime fan of Spacemen 3 and Spiritualized, this is the first time I've seen his drug-ravaged eyes.
[video=youtube;DP3r8A7Z2l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DP3r8A7Z2l8&amp;feature=related[/video]
I love this guy. I hope he never dies.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;Urg55QHL4oY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urg55QHL4oY[/video]
I caught them at the Wiltern a few years back. They did what seemed like a 15 minute version of Medication. For a second there, I almost ran out of the theater because the core of my spine felt like it was being electrocuted. Jason was standing sideways to the crowd and didn't move an inch the entire time he performed. At once one of the most amazing and weird and frightening things I've experienced... They came back to the Wiltern not that long ago, but I was actually afraid to go.

Warning to any unwary person going to a Spiritualized show: This band WILL try to hurt you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2012)

I found a hilarious Tumblr blog. 

"Model Mayhem Mishaps," showcasing the horrendously bad images made by some of its members. Thankfully none of my photos made this blog. Here's a few samples. Lots more at the site:
http://modelmayhemmishaps.tumblr.com/
Check it out. Learn what not to do with a camera and photoshop.

























This one kills me:





Poor dude. He's still on Mayhem. Some of his other stuff actually isn't half bad believe it or not.

Yeah, giving new meaning to "what was the photographer thinking?"






Scary...






Yeah... uh... no.

















There's so much lame garbage on Model Mayhem, a blog like this was inevitable.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2012)

I found these on Model Mayhem itself through the course of my daily Mayhem surfing.

The funny thing? This guy actually thinks he's the shit! Lol.























I bet the creators of photoshop didn't account for the horrors they were bringing into the world.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

That stuff is really bad! I love the actual vs photoshopped side by side.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> That stuff is really bad! I love the actual vs photoshopped side by side.


Mermaids, Mo! Mermaids!





























Damn, that ALMOST looks real! LOL!


----------



## Mohican (Jul 13, 2012)

Uhg - I don't think I will be eating any fish for a while...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 13, 2012)

Mohican said:


> Uhg - I don't think I will be eating any fish for a while...


Lol................


----------



## Bird Gymnastics (Jul 14, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> Oh... and it seemed Jin needed some good trichome pictures.(these are with my old cam which did not have a macro function)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job man, what strain is that? If I already missed it lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 15, 2012)

nice tails


----------



## lordjin (Jul 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice tails


Yeah, I like a little sushi with my sushi.

Here's a grow update. I'm pretty much all set to go.

Busted my smaller 396 gph pump, so I had to replace with the more powerful pond pump.





And I also realized that I need new caps to wire my old light back in.





So much for that fancy water-cooled light idea. It's just good to get growing again. So let me pick up a few things from the hardware store and we'll be off to the races again.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

I look forward to starting my new journal and commenting about it on my blog.





I also look forward to commenting about my blog in my next journal.





See how that works? 





So it's finally come to this. I have no excuse for not starting another grow journal. And I'm actually pretty much all set to go, so there. Another OGK Scrog peppered with hot girly shoots along the way. Oh, hard life! And I look forward to sharing all the beautiful material I've shot in the past few months! Who's gonna tune in? Just take a look in the mirror, friend.

See you soon.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 16, 2012)

you said ojk, so thats the go huh  can't wait! show us da magic!


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you said ojk, so thats the go huh  can't wait! show us da magic!


Yeah, I can hardly wait to see what I end up with. Gotta get to the hydro store one last time for odds and ends.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

I have my next grow on the brain, but that doesn't mean I can neglect my reporting of the hard-hitting news.
Ex-Porn Star Harmony Rose, AKA Tracy Rolan, Volunteers As EMT
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/14/harmony-rose-porn-star-volunteer-rescue-squad_n_1671830.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular#slide=more238606

Y'know what I think? I support Tracy fully.





If I ever needed rescuing from a forest fire, I think I'd rather get mouth-to-mouth from Tracy over some hairy dude any day.





Oh, yeah.... come rescue me, Harmony... I mean Tracy.


----------



## ^Slanty (Jul 16, 2012)

Bird Gymnastics said:


> Nice job man, what strain is that? If I already missed it lol


That one there is GHS Bubba Kush(BubblegumXKush). 

And here is some of my current Cannacopia BC Roadkill X Deep Chunk:


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

^Slanty said:


> That one there is GHS Bubba Kush(BubblegumXKush).
> 
> And here is some of my current Cannacopia BC Roadkill X Deep Chunk:


Lookin' frosty as usual, brother.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

Kate Upton: 'I'm Not Going To Starve Just To Be Thin'
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/16/kate-upton-responds-fat-comments_n_1676226.html

Some know-nothing over at some blog called "SkinnyGossip" said of Kate:

"thick, vulgar, almost pornographic."

To which Kate responded:

"I'm not going to starve just to be thin. I want to enjoy life and I can't if I'm not eating and miserable."

To which I say, Bravo, Kate.





I've always been of the opinon "better a little too much than not enough."





But call me crazy, call me blind... I cannot see ANYTHING wrong with Kate.
[video=youtube;SWgXfc9pI6Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWgXfc9pI6Y&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Jul 16, 2012)

There are few events that can pull me away from my life of crime-fighting long enough to stop and smell the roses.






The yearly geek spectacle known as Comicon is one of them.






I hate crowds. You would think they would have a diamond lane for Batman. They probably think I'm a dork in a costume like them. Look at all these losers in their ridiculous costumes.






Ah, so much nicer after getting past the entry gate. So good to get away from all those freaks and weirdos.






So what did I see? The usual...

Inadequate Hulks.






Fours, fives, sixes, and sevens, magically transformed into tens for a day.











(I think I can take the little one.)






Actual tens reminding all the fake tens what it means to be a real ten.






And see this guy? He's pretending to be a geek, when we all know he's not. I mean come on, no geek has hair like that.






And these people took so damned long, I didn't even get a picture with the cast from my favorite film series. "Oh, Robert, please sign this! Oh, Taylor touched me! I'll never bathe again!" Gag. Give the Caped Crusader a chance.






So back to brooding on rooftops at night for me. Peace.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry not been on much lately... 

So no water cooled light? 

What strain you going to run next? or will it be a "get whatever looks good at the time" kind of adventure to PO? 

ETG? (Estimated time till growing )


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 17, 2012)

I think we should all post "ETG?" on Jin's page everyday till he puts up pics of clones in his grow cab


----------



## lordjin (Jul 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Sorry not been on much lately...
> 
> So no water cooled light?
> 
> ...


Whatever looks good at the time at PO. Exactly.



AzCannaMan said:


> I think we should all post "ETG?" on Jin's page everyday till he puts up pics of clones in his grow cab


You're a good man. I'll have a surprise for you before you know it.


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 17, 2012)

lordjin said:


> So I was hanging around outside my apartment when I saw this tall, shadowy figure approaching. He was holding a box and had a friendly way about him.
> 
> But when I invited him in, he warned that a mix of two different OG's was the only way to get the best cuts available at the time. One is the lovely Tahoe we already know so well, but ladies and germinators, say hello to Larry OG? WTF?
> 
> ...


Remember this post?


----------



## lordjin (Jul 17, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Remember this post?


Okay, okay... I promise I will NOT post again until I start my grow... Doh!

Edit:
Oh, btw, water-cooled light turned out to be a bust. Got refunded for the return, but had to eat twenty five bucks for shipping.


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

Bud shots for you!
































Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mohican (Jul 18, 2012)

A couple more:























Enjoy!
Mo


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

Mohican said:


> A couple more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! And here's a clone shot for you.





Just got back from PO (trippy place). So here's the answer you've all been waiting for: LOUIE XIII OG IN DUAL MONSTER PLANT SYSTEM (3rd time's a charm scrog).

New journal coming momentarily.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

Vroom! Vroom!
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546614-louie-xiii-og-dual-monster.html






It's LOUIE!
Okay, Rollitup is fucking up and not copying the new link right. Working...


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

Why the hell won't the link to the new thread work?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 18, 2012)

Well Done Good Sir!!!  

I like the choice on the Louie too! Ikd maybe try link again in new post? But why does it say Tahoe? too much tahoe me thinks hahaha j/k

It's not too late to ditch the AN tho! Remember all those damn heavy metals and whatnot? I switched from Sensi A&B to the Canna equivalent mid bloom once i was so frustrated with AN and I shit you not the girls the first day after Canna first watering looked healthier than they ever did with AN. 

However you do get some killer results with AN.... It's just a low grade fertilizer in retrospect comparatively to like Canna for example. 


In any event im rambling... Cant wait to see how the Louie goes!  Nice work!


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 18, 2012)

"*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to lordjin again."

Man this is some bs, i havent rep you for like 6 months at least lol 
*


----------



## AzCannaMan (Jul 18, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546614-louie-xiii-og-dual-monster.html


----------



## lordjin (Jul 18, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546614-louie-xiii-og-dual-monster.html


Thank you.


----------



## lordjin (Jul 19, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Well Done Good Sir!!!
> 
> I like the choice on the Louie too! Ikd maybe try link again in new post? But why does it say Tahoe? too much tahoe me thinks hahaha j/k
> 
> ...


The first two AN grows were flawed. First one, PM. Second one, different strains in one tub. Let me master the Heavy Metal and I'll switch to Canna next. Besides, I was in a hurry to get out of the hydro shop because I didn't want to talk to the owner. Lol.


----------



## CV123 (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Jin,

Did Jen ever end up shooting with you, and if so, can we see them?

Thanks!



lordjin said:


> Local Latina model, Jen, wants to shoot with us. Funny how these models who 'don't pose nude' submit to us, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordjin (Sep 2, 2012)

CV123 said:


> Hey Jin,
> 
> Did Jen ever end up shooting with you, and if so, can we see them?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm afraid I never shot Jen. I recall that I specifically stated in my casting call that the shoot would be full nude. She responded and said she was interested in my project, but when I reiterated that it was a full nude shoot, I think she chickened out.


----------



## CV123 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahh well. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Stickie Tee (Sep 23, 2012)

LOOKS GOOD BUT i WOULD GET THE HAIRS OUT FIRST BEFORE I TOOK A PIC GROSS MAN...LOOK CLOSER .


----------



## lordjin (Sep 24, 2012)

Stickie Tee said:


> LOOKS GOOD BUT i WOULD GET THE HAIRS OUT FIRST BEFORE I TOOK A PIC GROSS MAN...LOOK CLOSER .


What are you talking about?


----------



## AzCannaMan (Sep 24, 2012)

lordjin said:


> What are you talking about?


Im guessing the 1 Tahoe Pics with an Anton hair on the top cola. Picky bastard, were it me I'd happily take the Anton hair off and smoke that beautiful Tahoe!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Im guessing the 1 Tahoe Pics with an Anton hair on the top cola. Picky bastard, were it me I'd happily take the Anton hair off and smoke that beautiful Tahoe!


Really? I've seen spider webs, burn, rot, bugs, larvae, and no trichs on this site, and he's gonna complain about a few cat hairs?

Edit:
Also, those huge cat hairs are actually tiny wisps of Anton's undercoat shot in macro. They're really hard to see with the naked eye.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 25, 2012)

AzCannaMan said:


> Im guessing the 1 Tahoe Pics with an Anton hair on the top cola. Picky bastard, were it me I'd happily take the Anton hair off and smoke that beautiful Tahoe!


hell id just leave it on there and smoke it haha


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

slayer6669 said:


> hell id just leave it on there and smoke it haha


Remember in Cheech and Chong's "Up in Smoke" they smoked that huge joint made out of the shit of the dog that ate Chong's weed?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 25, 2012)

This hair talk reminds me of this one time I rolled up a joint of pubic hair for this joker I used to know. Now watching him light that doob was funny shit.

CC's pic of Larry og has a dog hair in it.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 25, 2012)

lordjin said:


> Remember in Cheech and Chong's "Up in Smoke" they smoked that huge joint made out of the shit of the dog that ate Chong's weed?


yea i remember that. them cheech and chong movies are great


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;IjSy485_v50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjSy485_v50[/video]


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Sep 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;XIdtwKgjLPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIdtwKgjLPY[/video]


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2012)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> [video=youtube;XIdtwKgjLPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIdtwKgjLPY[/video]


Hey, Cap. Haven't seen you around for a while. Funny shit as usual, bro. Thanks.


----------



## AcidWitch420 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm guessing your a chick and thats your tit flowamasta.


----------



## lordjin (Nov 15, 2012)

AcidWitch420 said:


> I'm guessing your a chick and thats your tit flowamasta.


No, Flowamasta is a guy. That's his girl in the avatar.


----------



## RonSwanson (Dec 8, 2012)

Ya we have 3 cats and I had a pretty powerful fan sucking air out of my closet upstairs so my first crop looked like it was the "after" picture in a Rogaine ad. Moved the operation out into my garage and now hardly any hair... am kinda waiting to go out there to swap nutes or something and there'll be a black widow chillin on one of my nugs... have found 5 or 6 biiiig fuckers out there since I started. 

They freak me the fuck out; we didn't have them where I grew up.


----------



## lordjin (Dec 8, 2012)

RonSwanson said:


> Ya we have 3 cats and I had a pretty powerful fan sucking air out of my closet upstairs so my first crop looked like it was the "after" picture in a Rogaine ad. Moved the operation out into my garage and now hardly any hair... am kinda waiting to go out there to swap nutes or something and there'll be a black widow chillin on one of my nugs... have found 5 or 6 biiiig fuckers out there since I started.
> 
> They freak me the fuck out; we didn't have them where I grew up.


Ha ha. Yeah, I bet lotsa growers have cats. My 'hair problem' isn't all that bad, though.


----------



## Young Contemporary Peter (Dec 15, 2012)

Any help? This is my current grow, last post on page 4 is what it looks like currently. Help?  

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/593739-cfls-week-2-3-2-a-5.html


----------



## lordjin (Dec 15, 2012)

Young Contemporary Peter said:


> Any help? This is my current grow, last post on page 4 is what it looks like currently. Help?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/593739-cfls-week-2-3-2-a-5.html


I took a look. Did you have a specific question? How much experience do you have with growing? Thanks.


----------

